# Official Major League Baseball Thread!: Stay Classy Jeter



## Various Styles (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok, with the regular season set to kick off this Sunday I decided to start this thread to discuss teams, individual players, stats, make predictions, and everything else baseball related.

I'll kick off this thread with some predictions, starting with the American League.

*AL East*


Boston Red Sox

If some of their star playes can stay healthy, this year's teams is better than the team who won the World Series last year and they have a great shot to do it again.

Their young General Manager Theo Epstein upgraded the defense by getting perhaps the best defensive shortstop in the game, Edgar Renteria.  He's also one of the best hitting shortstops in the league.  Before coming to the Sox Edgar thrived in St. Louis, another great baseball town so handling the media circus and answering fan expectations should not be difficult for him.

Epestein also did the right thing in getting rid of a declining Pedro Martinez who clearly didn't want to play in Boston anymore.  Then he went out and got a very capapable replacement, David Wells.  The veteran left hander has a long history of coming up big in big stituations, has a couple of World Series rings so he knows how to win, and he has a perfect game under his belt.

Other of the Sox's highlights this season include Bronson Arroyo and Matt Clement, both young players are predicted to have a very good year.  Another starter,Wade Miller, can also be a factor but he'll start the season on the 15-Day DL and has a history of getting hurt so I'm not so sure about him.

Second place team - New York Yankees

*AL Central*

Minnesota Twins

I really like this team.  They remind me of the teams that used to play in days long gone.  The teams I used to read about in old baseball books and watch on ESPN Classic.

Despite having one of the smallest payrolls in the lague, I think these guys are the best team in the AL.  Here's why.

Let's start with their pitching staff.  They have arguably the number one most dominant pitcher in the league, Johan Santana.  Even the Yankees and Red Sox owners admitted that they're afraid to face this kid twice in a playoff series, or any other time for that matter.  They have dept in their starting rotation with Santan, Radke, and Silva.

They have a proven dominating closer in Joe Nathan and one of the best, if not _the_ best, bullpen in the Majors with guy like Nathan, Romero, Crain, etc.

They're also the number one defensive team in the league.  Their outfielders, nicknamed the 'Soul Patrol', consisting of Torri Hunter, Jacque Jones, and Shannon Stewart gives a lot of opposing teams headaches.

One thing that might hurt them though is that even though they've won their division three straight years, they've never had it as hard as they're going to have it this year.  The Cleveland Indians, Chicago White Sox, and Detroit Tigers have all improved greatly and experts predict that one of them might even over take the Twins.  Playing in such a though division might take their toll on the team, but they're still my pick to win the AL Central.

Second place team - Cleveland Indians.

*AL West *

Aneheim Angels

The Anegels are lucky to be playing in a division in which most of the teams are more likely than not going to have a bad year due to either having youn ballclucbs, or just using this year as a rebuilding year.  The only team that could give them competition are the Oakland Athletics.

But the A's traded away what two of their pitchers - Tim Hudson and Mark Mulder, who a lot of people say were the main reasons for their success these past couple of years.  At the moment they only have one proven, successful pitcher in Barry Zito.  The rest of the starting pitchers are either inexperienced like Rich Harden (who some say will be a pleseant surprise) or have yet to establish themselves as reliable pitchers.

Anyway, back to the Angels.  Vladimir Guerrero, the 2004 MPV, is once again the Angels main offensive threat for the Angels, followed by Garret Anderson who is finally healthy and should be a big factor and Steve Finley woh despite his age (40) is still one of the best defensive outfielders and can also still swing the stick very well. 

 This might be a little off-topic, but does anyone else love watching Vladimir Guerrero play?  I mean, this guy is by far the greatest bad ball ball hitter in the game today.  Not to mention he's a great defender with a hell of an arm.
  He doesn't wear batting gloves, no steroid accusations, just pure raw talent.  I don't think much of the Angels as a team but I'll certainly be pulling for this guy.

Now, their pitching.  They only have one quality ace, Bartolo Colon and the rest of the staff raises some questions.  Kelvim Escobar and Jared Washburn certainly do have the talent to be win 15+ this year, but they are very streaky.

As for their bullpen, it's nothing out of the ordinary until you get to the closer - Fransico Rodriguez.  This youngster has unbelievable talent, I should know, I watched as he dominated my Cubbies in the Interleague play last season.  However, last year he was the set up man for the Angels long time closer Troy Percival, he's unproven as a closer and it'll be interesting to see how he handles the pressure.


*Awards Predictions*

AL MVP - Alex Rodriguez, SS, NY.
I'll put aside my dislike of my fellow latino and pick him to win the AL MVP award.  You know he's something special when the year before he had 36 HR, 106 RBIs, .286 BA - and it was considered a bad season!

At time last year he did seem to have trouble getting comfortable in the big apple.  But this will be his second year playing for the Yankees and I'm expecting him to have a monster season like the ones he had a few years ago with Texas.  

Predicted Stats: 50+ HR, 110+ RBIs, .300+ BA.

Runner Ups: Vladimir Guerrero, Manny Ramirez.

AL Cy Young - Johan Santana, P, MN

I wanted to say Randy Johnson, but that would be to easy.
This left hander left quite a number of people - including me - in awe last year.  He had arguably the best seond half of the season in baseball history.  Fifteen starts, thirteen wins, 1.21 ERA.  I'm expecting him to have another 18-20 win season this year.

Runner Ups: Randy Johnson, Bartolo Colon

Those are my American League predictions, and of course as you know pre-season predictions are always right.  

I'll post my National League predictions later on today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jones (Apr 3, 2005)

wow, i didnt know there was a sports section in an *anime* forum until now. thank you for informing me with your long boring post.


----------



## darkturkey (Apr 3, 2005)

Various Styles said:
			
		

> AL MVP - Alex Rodriguez, SS, NY.



I don't think A.Rod is going to do any better this year


----------



## Various Styles (Apr 3, 2005)

wookyjones00 said:
			
		

> wow, i didnt know there was a sports section in an *anime* forum until now. thank you for informing me with your long boring post.



That's cool, I know that this is, like you said, an anime forum.  But I'm sure there are a few people that would like to discuss the sport.



> I don't think A.Rod is going to do any better this year


For me it was a tough call between him, Manny, and Vladimir.  But A-Rod is a better player than what he showed last year.  I think he had some trouble getting accustomed to life in New York City.  And also last year was his first with the yankees, there was a lot of pressure on him to perform.  I don't think the pressure is that high this year so I'm expecting a very good year from Alex.


*Baseball News*
Just ten minutes ago Baseball announced that it had suspended Alex Sanchez, OF, TB, for using steroids.  He has been suspended for ten days, making him the first Major Leaguer to be suspended for steroids.

It surprised me, because Sanchez is not the type of guy you would think would use steroids.  He's very skinny, has only four career home runs, and his main attribute is his speed.


----------



## FoolyCooly (Apr 3, 2005)

You gonna make National League picks?


----------



## Various Styles (Apr 3, 2005)

FoolyCooly said:
			
		

> You gonna make National League picks?



Of Course!

I wanted to edit my oiginal post and include my National League predictions but it was like 4700 words over the 10000 limit lol.  So instead I'll post them here. 


       ---------------------------------------

*National League*

*NL East*

Atlanta Braves

Yes, I am picking the Braves the win the National League for the fourteenth straight year.

I'll start with thier pitching.  Every one of their starters pitched very well during spring training.  John Smoltz, a maintstay in the Atlanta Braves pitching staff since 1988 will be making his first start since 2001.  There are critics that say that he will be to rusty to be effective.  But he has silenced most of those critics with a solid pre-season.  The Braves are also expecting something along the lines of 15+ wins for both Mike Hampton and John Thompson.

Perhaps their biggest off season pitching upgrade has been the addition of closer Dan Kolb.  He was a great surprise for the Milwakee(sp?) last year and established himself as one of the game's premier closers.   Add him to an already solid bullpen and the Braves should give opposing teams headaches in the late innings.

Their offense thie year is looking even better.  Andrew Jones lead all players this pre-season with ten home runs and experts are predicting that this will be the break out year for Jones.  Which is scary for other teams, considering he was already a very good hitter.  

Another one of the Braves outfileders, Brian Jordan, is entering the season with high hopes.  He has been injured a lot othe past couple of years but can be a 20-30 home run guy when healthy.

Then there's Chipper Jones, one of the game's most consitant and feared hitters.  He did have a down year last year despite hitting 30 home runs and 96 RBIs, but most people don't think much of it.  He's expected to go come back to his original form this year, which would be 35+ HR, 110+ RBS, .300+ Ba.

Finally, there's Rafael Furcal and Brian Giles, both young All Star caliber players.   What they lack in power they make up in consistancy and speed, especially in Furcal's case.

Bobby Cox, their manager, has always stressed good defense and that is one area in which their team is very confident in.  Their oufield is very solid with Andrew Jones, the best defensive outfielder in the game with six straight Gold Glove awards, Brian Jordan who's average, and Raul Mondesi who has a great arm.

Their infield might need some work.  Chipper Jones has always been good defensively, but youngster Rafael Furcal and Brain Jordan are still perfecting their fielding skill.

Second place team - Florida Marlins


*NL Central*

St. Louis Cardinals 

I hate the Cardinals, and it pains me to choose them over my Cubbies but I have to fair.

This team won 105 games last year - and they're a better team this year.

Their pitching was their Achilles Heel last season.  Their pitchers suffered from a number of injuries but this year they're all healthy and ready to go.

Chris Carpenter was their ace last year despite being inured for a part of the season.  He's had a good spring training and is exptected to pitch at least 200 innings.

Mark Mulder is considered to the last piece of the Cardinals Championship puzzle.  He was the American League's starting pitcher in the All Star game last year.  Experts predict a 18-20 win season from him.

Add those two to a list of proven starters like Jason Marquis, Jeff Suppan, and Matt Morris and you get one of the most solid starting rotations.  At least on paper.

While they struggled with pitching last year, the Cardinals were the most feared offensive team in the Majors.  Their 2-7 hitters can all give you problems.

Larry Walker, despite getting up there in age, is still one of the best all around players in the bigs. He'll be the set up man of sorts for the Cardinals big sluggers.  See below.

Well, what can I say about Albert Pujols that hasn't already been mentioned a million times? The guy is simply amazing.  I have never seen anybody, with the exception of Barry Bonds maybe, make pitchers dramtically change the way they pitch every time he comes up to the plate.  Baseball Analysts say that he may be the only player in the Majors currently caplable of winning the Triple Crown.

My predicted stats for him:  40-45 HR, 120+RBIs, .330+ BA.

Now, one of my personal favorites, Scott Rolen.  Best all around third baseman in the maojrs.  Has been called the best defensive third baseman of all time by some.  He enjoyed a career year last year, and I don't expect him to equal those numbers, but he's always a threat.

Predicted Stats: 30HR, 90-100+ RBI, .290-.300 BA.

Finally, we have Jim Edmonds.  For now, let's forget his arsenal of Gold Glove awards and let's focus on his offense.  He has one of the most fluent, almost beautiful swings in baseball.  Which is not surprising, considering that for whatever reason, lefties seem to habe better swings than righties. He also has massive power, capable of reaching the upper deck at any time.  He can be streaky at time though and sometimes strikes out a little to much, but his team mates can pick up the slack.

Predicted Stats: 35 HR, 90 RBIs, .300+ BA.


Second place team - Chicago Cubs

*NL West*

San Francisco Giants

The Giants are lucky to be playing in a bad league, and they should win the division, with or without Barry Bonds.

They have more depth in their pitching staff than they did last year.  Jason Schmidt, a Cy Young Candidate, had a good spring and is one of the most dominantat and durable pitchers around.

Kirk Reuter has battles injuries these past couple of years, but he is a solid pitcher.  Expect something around 14 wins for this guy.

Noah Lowry will entering his second year in the majors, after a very promising rookie season.  He is not a power pitchers, but he has an awsome change up and is a very smart pitchers.  He has been compared to Greg Maddux.

They have one of the most dominating closers in the game in Armando Benitez, who has had a fantastic pre-season.

The most important question surrounding this team is, "without Barry Bonds, will they score enough runs?".  While I'm no baseball expert, my answer would be yes.

During the off season they acquired Moises Alou, known as one of the game's best fastball hitters.  He also plays a solid outfield.

Predicted Stats:  30+HR, 90+ RBIs, .290+ BA.

Ray Durham is one of the best leadoff hitters in the majors and is very solid offensively.  He also has some power.

Omar Vizquel - well he is simply the best defensive shortstop since Ozzie Guillen in the 80s.  Capable of of a .300 BA and is an expert when it comes to bunting and doing the little things.

J.T. Snow.  Brilliant defense over at first base with a little power.  Smart player.

They also have the advantage of being managed by Felipe Alou, on of my personal favorite managers, and a proven leader.

Second place team - Los Angeles Dodgers.

*NL Awards Predictions*

NL MVP - Albert Pujols, OF, SL

As I mentioned above, one of the most feared hitters in the game.  Has handled the pressure and media in St. Louis extremely well.

Predicted Stats: 40-45 HR, 120+RBIs, .330+ BA.

Runner Ups: Andrew Jones, Nomar Garciaparra.

NL Cy Young - Carlos Zambrano , P, C(NL)

Carlos Zambrano?!? Are you out of your freaking mind?!

No, just hear me out on this one.

Carlos Zambrano proved last year that besides enormous talent, he has other qualities that you need to win.  He is not afraid to pitch inside to batters, a dying art.  He will aso hit the occasional man if they're getting alittle to comfortable in the plate.  He has the right winning attitude.  I love the emotion he shows on the field, though sometimes that has gotten him into trouble.  But Dusty and the cubs have worked with him on that and he should be a more mature pitcher this year.

His two-seam and four-seam fastballs regularly hit the mid 90s.  He has a very fast and "heavy" sinker that confuses hitters and gives Carlos a lot of ground ball outs.  He also loves to pitch at home, last season he was 10-2 at Wrigley while 6-6 on the road.  He's also the most durable pitcher the Cubs have, averaging 112 pitches per start lat year and pitched well over 200 innings.

Runner Ups:  Pedro Martinez, Jason Schmidt.


----------



## SUSHI KILLER 4000 (Apr 4, 2005)

darkturkey said:
			
		

> I don't think A.Rod is going to do any better this year



I dis-agreed. He's got alot of prove!!! Expect the old A-ROD

A-ROD WILL WIN MVP!


----------



## Insidious_Sid (Apr 4, 2005)

Rookie of the Year predictions:

AL: Jeremy Reed - Seatlle Mariners

An on base machine with power and speed batting 2nd in a stacked offensive lineup, it's no wonder the experts have started hyping him up already.  This kid has the potential to be one of the better center fielder in the leagues this year, nevermind just the rookie class.  Stiff competition could arise though, with plenty of young names like Scott Kazmir and Nick Swisher in the AL this year to challenge him for the honor.  This race could get interesting.

NL: Jeff Francis - Colorado Rockies

A bold prediction!  Something about the NL 2005 rookie class seems thin to me this year, and I think it has something to do with Craig Biggio blocking Chris Burke for _no apparent or logical reason_. Still, to be honest, were he anywhere but Colorado, I think this would seem like a sure thing.  Francis is a filthy left-hander that should rack up a lot of strikeouts, and he has the potential to be a future ace.  Unfortunately, he pitches home games in the worse possible park for a rookie starter to pitch in.  If he keeps his ERA even somewhat below 5.00, though, I think he'll take home this award.


----------



## darkturkey (Apr 6, 2005)

A-rod better work on his defense if he wants that MVP, he lost the yankees the game today by bobbling a grounder.  That made my day. :


----------



## Various Styles (Apr 11, 2005)

Insidious_Sid said:
			
		

> Rookie of the Year predictions:
> 
> AL: Jeremy Reed - Seatlle Mariners
> 
> An on base machine with power and speed batting 2nd in a stacked offensive lineup, it's no wonder the experts have started hyping him up already.  This kid has the potential to be one of the better center fielder in the leagues this year, nevermind just the rookie class.  Stiff competition could arise though, with plenty of young names like Scott Kazmir and Nick Swisher in the AL this year to challenge him for the honor.  This race could get interesting.



I remember hearing a lot of good things when he was tearing up the minors back in 2003, though I lost track of him after that.  But I've been looking around and yea, he does look quite promising.  They label him as a five-tool player.  But, I'd say that Nick Swisher will take the AL Rookie of the Year award.  He has already been involved in high pressure ballgames with the A's last year and performed fairly well for a rookie.



> NL: Jeff Francis - Colorado Rockies
> 
> A bold prediction!  Something about the NL 2005 rookie class seems thin to me this year, and I think it has something to do with Craig Biggio blocking Chris Burke for _no apparent or logical reason_. Still, to be honest, were he anywhere but Colorado, I think this would seem like a sure thing.  Francis is a filthy left-hander that should rack up a lot of strikeouts, and he has the potential to be a future ace.  Unfortunately, he pitches home games in the worse possible park for a rookie starter to pitch in.  If he keeps his ERA even somewhat below 5.00, though, I think he'll take home this award.



I agree.  This guy certainly does have the stuff to become a future ace, but like you said, he's pitching in the wirst possible place for a rookie pitcher.  If I remember correctly he got roughed up a bit in his first appearance, going one inning and giving up six runs.  But who knows, he could be another Jason Jennings.  One guy who would have given him competition for the Rookie of the year award is, in my opinion, the Chicago Cubs Jason Dubois.  This kid has a ton of power and was named one of the Cubs 10 best prospects by Baseball America.  Though it surprises me that he wasn't called up to the majors earlier. (He's 26 years old, fairly old for a rookie, and spent five years in the majors, even though he did exceptionally well in the minors.)



> A-rod better work on his defense if he wants that MVP, he lost the yankees the game today by bobbling a grounder. That made my day


What's this, a fellow Yankees hater? Awsome!
Yes that error by A-Rod cheered me up, It made the cubs losing that day a little bit more bearable.

Speaking of the Cubs, any Chicago fans out there?

If there are, don't be shy, show yourselves!
Here's a little recap of the the Cubs first five games of the season, I posted this earlier on my Baseball Blog, I don't know If I'm allowed to posts URLs so I wont.  You can look in my profile for the URL if you want.


*4/9 - MIL @ CHC*
The game started off with a scare in the first inning in which Carlos Zambrano stopped the game after striking out the Brewers lead off hitter Brady Clark. The trainers, Dusty, and the whole infield went to see what was going on with Zambrano's arm. Luckily, it was nothing more than a cramp, which happens to Carlos from time to time.

He was lights out the rest of the game. Going 7 and a third innings of *one* hit baseball, walking two, and striking out six.

But he did more than pitch. He also went two for four at the plate, including an RBI single to help his own cause. Here's what manager Dusty Baker had to say about Carlos's performance:


"He was throwing great from the beginning," Cubs manager Dusty Baker said. "He threw the ball well, he hit well, he ran well. He did everything well today. He wanted that victory. He knew we needed it. His fastball was moving and he threw a great ballgame." (Credit to: Cubs.Com)​
Adding to the offensive total, Jeromy Burnitz homered in the sixth. It was his first home run as a Chicago Cub. Congratulations to him, and may wee see many more this season.

*Winning Pitcher:* Carlos Zambrano (1-0)
*Losing Pitcher:* Ben Sheets (1-1)

*4/8 MIL @ CHC*
It was a disappointing home opener for the Cubs and their fans as they had to witness another melt down by the relievers and a 6-3 loss in twelve innings.

In his first start of the season, we witnessed a classic Kerry Wood, a lot of strikeouts, a lot of walks, and an early exit. His statline is as follows:
5 and 2/3 innings, seven strikeouts, four walks, two runs on four hits, and two hit batsman. He left after walking Branyan with the bases loaded.

But he still left with the lead. Latroy Hawkins came in the ninth inning to try and close out the game but gave up a double to Lyle Overbay on a two strike pitch. Juniior Spivey, who had singled earlier in the inning, came around and scored.

In the 12th inning the Brewers put the game away buy scoring three runs thanks in part to an Aramis Ramirez error and a Junior Spivey hit with the bases loaded.

*Winning Pitcher:* De la Rosa (1-0)
*Losing Pitcher:* Jon Leicester (0-1)

*4/6 - CHC @ ARI*
The D'backs took the rubber game of their season opening series against the Chicago Cubs, 8-3.

Ryan Dempster, making his first start since 2003, got rocked early, giving up seven run on nine hits in 3 and 2/3 innings.  One of the lone beight spots for him was striking out seven man.

Ryan didn't pitch as bad as his numbers indicate, though.  He managed to get two strikes and two outs but was not able to finish them off.  In fact, Arizona's first four runs came with two outs.

Brandon Webb pitched five plus solid innings.  But he was taken out in the sixth as he topeed 107 pitches.  The Cubs, although they weren't able to do much against him, did manage to work the count effectively.

The D'backs player of the game was undoubtedly Troy Glaus, who homered, tripled, and doubled in three RBIs and was just a single short of the cycle.  The D'backs "G-Force", consisting of Luis Gonzales, Troy Glaus, and Shawn Green, combined to go 5-7 with four RBIs.

The three lone runs for the Cubs came on a Michael Barrett home run in the seventh inning.

*Winning Pitcher:* Brandon Webb (1-0)
*Losing Pitcher:* Ryan Dempster (0-1)

*4/5 - CHC @ ARI*
Todd Hollandsworth put the Cubs ahead in the second inning by connecting for his first home run of the year - a three run job that landed in the pool.  The cubs added another run in the eighth courtesy of a Nomar Gaciaparra ground out which scored Corey Patterson.  Unfortunately, four runs were not enough today.

I was surfing through the D'backs site and it said that Luis Gonzales first two career home runs came off Greg Maddux.  He continued his rare dominance of the Maddog today as he connected for two more home runs, making that a total of nine home runs in his career against Maddux.  Most by any player in the Majors.

Craig Counsell and Russ Ortiz both singled in RBIs in the fifth to put the D'backs total at five.  They then managed to stop a few Cub attempts at a comback and held on for the victory.

*Winning Pitcher:* Russ Ortiz (1-0)
*Losing Pitcher:* Greg Maddux (0-1)

*4/14 - CHC @ ARI*
The Cubs opened up their 2005 season in record braking style.  The cubs offense racked in 23 hits and 16 runs, a team record.

Derek Lee and Aramis Ramirez were just two of the contributors today, Lee driving in five runs and Aramis four, each of them hitting their first home runs of the season.

Carlos Zambrano himself had a double in the fifth.  The spirited youngster went 4 and 2/3 innings, giving up three runs on swven hits and walking four, striking out eight.  But he was pulled before he had a chance to qualify for the win.  As he was heading for the dugout, Carlos got tossed from the game by home plate umpire Dale Scott.


"I just told [Scott] that he needed glasses and he tossed me out," Zambrano said. (Credit to: Cubs.Com)​
Javier Vaquez, one of the D'backs most expensive off season acquisitions, was pulled after just 1 and 2/3 innings, allowing seven runs on ten hits.

*Winning Pitcher:* Glendon Rusch (1-0)
*Losing Pitcher:* Javier Vazquez (0-1)


----------



## Desmonthesis (Apr 15, 2005)

I was at opening afternoon at Fenway this year.  I must say, it was nice to win at home on opening day this time around ^_^

I like this thread; I'll keep people updated on the Sox, if you watch the Cubs.  I'm hoping for a Sox/Cubs series this year - with the Sox winning again, of course =P


----------



## Various Styles (Apr 15, 2005)

Desmonthesis said:
			
		

> I was at opening afternoon at Fenway this year.  I must say, it was nice to win at home on opening day this time around ^_^


Lucky you!
I've never been to Fenway, I'm hoping to be able to reserve some post season tickets once they become available so I can go see the sox in the playoffs.



> I like this thread; I'll keep people updated on the Sox, if you watch the Cubs.  I'm hoping for a Sox/Cubs series this year - with the Sox winning again, of course =P


Ah, you have good taste.

Fortunately, you wont have until the World Series to watch a Cubs vs Sox series.  They're meeting in Wrigley June 10-12 for Inter League play.  

Since by the time they play I'll be three weeks into my summer vacation I'm hoping to be able to score some tickets and go to Chicago.  But it'll cost me a pretty penny.  The Sox coming to Wrigley is a huge deal so they're raising ticket prices for those games.  I'm looking to get a total of nine bleacher tickets, and while they normally charge $28 for bleacher tickets they've raised the price to $38 for this series.  Which brings the total to...*tries to add in his head*....*gets calculator*...$342.

But It's a small price to pay to watch my two favorite teams play against each other for the first time since the 1918 World Series.


----------



## Wayz (Apr 26, 2005)

Desmonthesis said:
			
		

> I was at opening afternoon at Fenway this year.  I must say, it was nice to win at home on opening day this time around ^_^
> 
> I like this thread; I'll keep people updated on the Sox, if you watch the Cubs.  I'm hoping for a Sox/Cubs series this year - with the Sox winning again, of course =P



Lucky you. I'm going to the game tomorrow against Baltimore Wakefield is pitching, so it should be good.


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm gonna have to disagree and say the Tigers are going to be a force in the AL Central.


----------



## Various Styles (Apr 29, 2005)

TiRMcDoHL said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to disagree and say the Tigers are going to be a force in the AL Central.



Interesting choice to say the least.  True the Tigers are _much_ improved this season, but they still have gaps to fill.

For the most part, their starting pitchers are not going to shut down a lot of people.  Bonderman does have the potential to be an ace and a possible 15+ game winner.  Ugeth Urbina and Troy Percival are two reliable, proven closers.  Yes Ugeth has blown two saves this year but he wont be struggling for much longer.  Also, once Kyle Farnsworth can finally learn how to throw strikes consistantly, he'll be a premier set up man.

As for their hitting, they could use some improvement in that field.  They're very nicely set at the DH position with Rondell White and Dimitri young and at Catcher with Ivan Gonzales.  However, the rest of the line up doesn't exactly srike fear in the hearts of pitchers.

I'm thinking the Tigers are good for 70 wins this season.


----------



## Meijin (Apr 29, 2005)

Seattle Mariners all the way! ICHIRO!


----------



## Various Styles (May 3, 2005)

Zeh said:
			
		

> Seattle Mariners all the way! ICHIRO!



ICHIRO!

One of my favorite players, without a doubt.  Don't know about the rest of his team mates though.

In my opinion the Mariners do have the talent to compete in the AL East, but only if their starting pitchers can pitch well.

Besides Jamie Moyer, their starting rotation has had a lot of trouble getting people out.

Their bullpen, however, has really surprised me.  So much in fact, that I wish I could take some of your guys and give them to my beloved Cubs, whose bullpen, to put it nicely, sucks.  Guardado, Hasegawa, Putz, and Villone have all pitched excellent so far.  

There are a few questions in their lineup, too.  You know Ichiro is going to hit well over .300 and have 200+ hits, so there's no reason to worry about him.  But Adrien Beltre is making the dreaded NL to AL transition, and right now he's not hitting very well so there may be cause for concern there.  Richie Sexson is a special case.  He's batting in the .240s, but hes on base percentage is like .370.  I guess that's thanks in part to his _15_ walks and six home runs.  Those are the three guys the Mariners need to step up and carry this team because frankly, the rest of the lineup stinks.


----------



## chunks (May 6, 2005)

> Boston Red Sox
> 
> If some of their star playes can stay healthy, this year's teams is better than the team who won the World Series last year and they have a great shot to do it again.


 the players are dropping like flies with injuries... Schilling, Wells, and now Damon and Ramierez. Too bad the Yankees aren't able to take advantage of it.


----------



## Shuzer (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice picks! But who'd have thunk my White Sox would be the best team in baseball...at least for the time being.  Maybe I can try and bring some life back into this thread.  Let's talk some baseball!  :


----------



## Twizted (Jul 5, 2005)

*ahem* here come the Yankees...


----------



## Meijin (Jul 5, 2005)

Various Styles said:
			
		

> ICHIRO!
> 
> One of my favorite players, without a doubt.  Don't know about the rest of his team mates though.
> 
> ...



Hahah, I know what you mean. Also, our infield defensively is HORRIBLE. Beltre can't field for shit. Sexson is ALRIGHT, but not great defensively. Our outfield however, is spectacular defensively. We have 3 very quick guys Winn, Reed, and Ichiro. Have you seen Reed lately in the outfield? This guy catches EVERYTHING that is near him. It's crazy. But yeah, if we had 2 starting pitchers that were as good as Moyer, we could contend. The pitching is just what kills us.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ I agree. Being a Yankee fan, I miss the days that the Yanks and Mariners was a good classic match up. *Sniff*....Yea, all the M's really need is one or two good pitchers and the team could be competitive. The problem is that your GM spends money like a conservative accountant. That is, theres no way in hell he goes after a good starter. In fact the looming firesale of half your team could be a tad of a problem. No more Boone, and I would guess that anytime now you will see 3 or 4 more names leaving Seattle. Names like Winn, Franklin, Reed, and Meche are all possibly trade bait. It's too bad because you guys are the class of the Division. I can't stand the Angels....

P.S. 300 Posts!!!!!


----------



## Meijin (Jul 6, 2005)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> ^^ I agree. Being a Yankee fan, I miss the days that the Yanks and Mariners was a good classic match up. *Sniff*....Yea, all the M's really need is one or two good pitchers and the team could be competitive. The problem is that your GM spends money like a conservative accountant. That is, theres no way in hell he goes after a good starter. In fact the looming firesale of half your team could be a tad of a problem. No more Boone, and I would guess that anytime now you will see 3 or 4 more names leaving Seattle. Names like Winn, Franklin, Reed, and Meche are all possibly trade bait. It's too bad because you guys are the class of the Division. I can't stand the Angels....
> 
> P.S. 300 Posts!!!!!



I think Seattle would do alot to keep Reed, since he's such a promising player. I miss 3, 4 years ago. When the Mariners used to win 100-110 games every year. I think the downfall started after Edgar left.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 6, 2005)

Canti said:
			
		

> I think Seattle would do alot to keep Reed, since he's such a promising player. I miss 3, 4 years ago. When the Mariners used to win 100-110 games every year. I think the downfall started after Edgar left.



Yea Edgar was the franchise, tho I think the decline came a little sooner. You'd be surprised just how much a good manager is needed. Piniella meant more to that team than just being a great manager. The players got up and PLAYED for him. I think when he was traded for Winn, that was the decline.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 11, 2005)

Anybody watching the Home Run Derby tonite???
I wonder how will Comerica Park hold the fly-balls.

And how the hell does Andruw Jones get to represent the Netherlands on the HR Derby??
Or is it that Curacao is Dutch territory??


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 11, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Anybody watching the Home Run Derby tonite???
> I wonder how will Comerica Park hold the fly-balls.
> 
> And how the hell does Andruw Jones get to represent the Netherlands on the HR Derby??
> Or is it that Curacao is Dutch territory??



I kinda gave up on the Derby hasn't really showed much enjoyment.


----------



## Twizted (Jul 11, 2005)

Naru-chacha said:
			
		

> Anybody watching the Home Run Derby tonite???
> I wonder how will Comerica Park hold the fly-balls.
> 
> And how the hell does Andruw Jones get to represent the Netherlands on the HR Derby??
> Or is it that Curacao is Dutch territory??



I'm watching it. Comerica is going to be extremely tough to hit it out of for some of these guys Choi and Rodriguez, but Ortiz and Teixiera shouldn't have too much trouble.

And Yes, Curacao is a province of the Netherlands much like Guam is a territory of the U.S.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 11, 2005)

I still don't know why did MLB award Pittsburgh with the 2006 All-Star Game, since they hosted it in freaking 1994!!  

New York hasn't hosted an All-Star classic since Yankee Stadium was guest of the 1977 game.

Then again, you never know that New York might host the 2009 and 2010 Mid-Summer classics, due to having new ballparks for both the Mets and Yankees.

Damn you, Pittsburgh


----------



## Twizted (Jul 11, 2005)

Are you a Yankee Fan?? Anyway, Pit. is hosting it because they got a new ballpark. Bud Selig and Co. choose the sites based on the facilities, and they do so for newer parks that are more suited for the all star game. I'm sure that the mets and Yanks will get the all star game within a few years after getting their new parks completed.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 11, 2005)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Are you a Yankee Fan?? Anyway, Pit. is hosting it because they got a new ballpark. Bud Selig and Co. choose the sites based on the facilities, and they do so for newer parks that are more suited for the all star game. I'm sure that the mets and Yanks will get the all star game within a few years after getting their new parks completed.



No wonder the NL will host back-to-back All-Star Games in 2006 (PITT) and 2007 (SF).
Just hopes New York will host the games in 2009 and 2010, or back-to-back


----------



## Twizted (Jul 11, 2005)

Yea that would be cool. WOW how about Abreu huh??


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 11, 2005)

Roberto Abreu just made Comerica Park look like good old Navin Field/Briggs/Tiger Stadium!!!!!

He had more HRs on the 1st round than he has at the half-way point of the season!!!!!


----------



## Twizted (Jul 12, 2005)

Yea that was a show, Congrats to Abreu and the Venezuelans. Can't wait for the World Baseball Classic.


----------



## Various Styles (Jul 20, 2005)

Canti said:
			
		

> . Our outfield however, is spectacular defensively. We have 3 very quick guys Winn, Reed, and Ichiro. Have you seen Reed lately in the outfield? This guy catches EVERYTHING that is near him.



Indeed, he's a very fun and exciting young player to watch, he's made Baseball Tonight's Web Gems quite a few times.

As for Beltre, well, he has never been an outstanding defensive player, but at least he made up for it with his bat.  This year however, he has struggled mightily, .264 BA, 10 HR and a .305 OBP.  You don't pay 64 million over five years for that kind of production.

And even Ichiro has been somewhat of a disappointment, at least for me.  Nothing wrong with his defense, but a .305 BA and a .349 OBP is not the kind of numbers you would expect from him.  This is the guy that was supposed to at least challenge the .400 BA mark, after all.



> Roberto Abreu just made Comerica Park look like good old Navin Field/Briggs/Tiger Stadium!!!!!
> 
> He had more HRs on the 1st round than he has at the half-way point of the season!!!!!


That was quite an awsome power display alright, but immediately the next day there were rumors going around that the balls used in the Derby were harder than the ones they usually use, hence Abreu was able to smack 24 of them out of the park.  Don't know if it's true or not, but it does sort of belittle the Derby.


----------



## Volken (Jul 20, 2005)

The AL East is heated right now! Yesterday, the Orioles, Yankees, and the Red Sox were separated by 1/2 of a game. I personally am a Red Sox fan, so GO RED SOX!!!!


----------



## gunk (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL @ Palmeiro. He looks like the biggest fool EVER, and the test was done before his 3000th hit. tsk tsk. Oh yeah, and Jayson Stark is an idiot; Palmeiro doesn't deserve to be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Twizted (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm still personally torn. His homers don't amount to much in my book, but you can't get 3,000 hits by taking steroids. he obviously has a great swing and a great eye at the plate, and 3,000 hits is still amazing, even if 500 homers isn't. He's borderline because of his hits, not home runs. I dunno....


----------



## Maximus (Aug 6, 2005)

Bottom Line...

Yankes are greatest franchise in history of sports. You can't deny 26 world series. All of them in scattered in different eras. No team in sports has done that...and...no one will ever do it. Because its called YANKEE MAGIC!!!


----------



## Twizted (Aug 6, 2005)

Genius-24 said:
			
		

> Bottom Line...
> 
> Yankes are greatest franchise in history of sports. You can't deny 26 world series. All of them in scattered in different eras.



Of course they are. Let's talk about something that everyone doesn't already know...: 

YANKEES!!!


----------



## Maximus (Aug 6, 2005)

hoorahhhh...WE RULE!!!

^ Buddies


----------



## uchiha_david (Aug 6, 2005)

Here come the marlins, playing great 2nd half baseball just like they did when they won the World Series in 2003. I think it's funny how the Braves have won like 14 division titles in a row with one World Series win while the Marlins have two in that timespan. Miguel Cabrera is absolutely amazing and will win the batting title over Derrek Lee. Carlos Delgado will be back in the line-up soon after he comes back from his minor elbow injury. Juan Pierre is shaking off his rusty first half and already has the most steals in the NL. Our pitching staff, which includes Dontrelle Willis, Josh Beckett (2003 World Series MVP, oh yeaa), and A.J. Burnett (who we didn't trade to the terrible Orioles!!) will take us back to the post season where we can win it all, again.

in the 12 year existence of the Marlins, we have never lost a playoff series.. 8-0 with 2 World Series Championships while the Cubs (who i hate with a passion) complain about curses and what not just because they can't find a way to win a championship since 1908.


----------



## Maximus (Aug 6, 2005)

uchiha_david said:
			
		

> Here come the marlins, playing great 2nd half baseball just like they did when they won the World Series in 2003. I think it's funny how the Braves have won like 14 division titles in a row with one World Series win while the Marlins have two in that timespan. Miguel Cabrera is absolutely amazing and will win the batting title over Derrek Lee. Carlos Delgado will be back in the line-up soon after he comes back from his minor elbow injury. Juan Pierre is shaking off his rusty first half and already has the most steals in the NL. Our pitching staff, which includes Dontrelle Willis, Josh Beckett (2003 World Series MVP, oh yeaa), and A.J. Burnett (who we didn't trade to the terrible Orioles!!) will take us back to the post season where we can win it all, again.
> 
> in the 12 year existence of the Marlins, we have never lost a playoff series.. 8-0 with 2 World Series Championships while the Cubs (who i hate with a passion) complain about curses and what not just because they can't find a way to win a championship since 1908.




I sometimes think that u guys got lucky in 2003 nlcs. cubs being up 3-1 and that fan kills the whole thing. Well anyway being yankee fan, marlines would me my third favorite team.

Their pitching is awesome. I mean common u got bunett, beckett and willis...three cy younge type claliber players. cabrera and delgado are pretty good. But the problem is inconsistancy.

Now nationals are done...only thing u guys gotta worry about is braves. If you dont win division, u still got wild card. Astros are not gonna keep up their run. I always picked marlins for playoffs and i still do.


----------



## uchiha_david (Aug 6, 2005)

the way i remember it, we won that game 8-3 and if alou would have made that catch, we would have won 4-3. They also had Mark Prior and Kerry Wood pitching games 6 and 7 who had never lost back-to-back.. ever.. and they did. so you can't blame steve bartman, the marlins were just better


----------



## Maximus (Aug 6, 2005)

uchiha_david said:
			
		

> the way i remember it, we won that game 8-3 and if alou would have made that catch, we would have won 4-3. They also had Mark Prior and Kerry Wood pitching games 6 and 7 who had never lost back-to-back.. ever.. and they did. so you can't blame steve bartman, the marlins were just better



But the catch was the main thing.


----------



## Various Styles (Aug 19, 2005)

Genius-24 said:
			
		

> But the catch was the main thing.


Oh, the Bartman thing was a huge blow for the Cubs alright, but I must agree with David.  As much as it pains me to say the Marlins were just the better team that year.

Some key points that led to the Cubs demise in the 2003 NLCS:


Yes Bartman interfered, but Alou shouldn't had reacted the way he did.  He just threw a temper tanturm after the incident and the cubs just seem to feed off of his frustration for the rest of the game.
More importantly than Bartman though, was Alex Rodriguez's (the _other_ A-Rod) error later that game.  That was huge because that's when the wheels really started to fall off.  It was also very surprising, seeing as how Alex had accumulated the best fielding percentage among NL shortstops that year. 
Surely Dusty Baker saw that his team was collpasing, so why didn't he bother to go out to the mound and talk to Prior, try to calm him down, slow the pace of the game and maybe take away some of the Marlin's momentum.  He didn't do any of these things.  Just watched.
This one agains comes around to Dusty.  Throughout the series against Atlanta and early on against the Marlins the Cubs aces, mainly Wood and Prior, had really gotten taxed.  They threw to many innings in my opinion and near the end they were most probably starting to wear down.  Dusty should've been much more careful with his young arms.
Again, the Marlins  were just the better team.  They had an unbelievable starting rotation in Willis, Beckett, and Burnett and a solid offense led by Pudge and Derrek Lee.  Remember, this is the team that beat the Yankees in six games in one of the most exciting World Series in recent memory.


----------



## gunk (Oct 7, 2005)

Well then... wasn't that fun for Red Sox fans. Here's to the other Sox.


----------



## Twizted (Oct 7, 2005)

Red Sox down.... LETS GO YANKEES!!!!


----------



## Redemption (Oct 9, 2005)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> Red Sox down.... LETS GO YANKEES!!!!



They are going down as well sadly. Its gonna be an all A's Worldseries!  (Angels-Astros)  I have no prediction on the winner tho


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 14, 2005)

i think a lot of people have stopped watching baseball cause both the yankees and the red sox are out. lol. i know i'm not going to watch, cause the blue jays never made it.


----------



## Redemption (Oct 14, 2005)

hayatehayabusa said:
			
		

> i think a lot of people have stopped watching baseball cause both the yankees and the red sox are out. lol. i know i'm not going to watch, cause the blue jays never made it.


 Wow I feel for you being a blue jays fan its about as eternally testing as being a padres fan!


----------



## Twizted (Oct 15, 2005)

theredemption said:
			
		

> Wow I feel for you being a blue jays fan its about as eternally testing as being a padres fan!



Well at least they had a good run in the early 90's. The Padres always seem to get screwed sadly.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 23, 2005)

Ima just gona start of by saying ... HOLLY SHYT BLUE JAYS!!

Have any of u guys heard of the Glaus deal? 

Toronto: Glaus and a prospect
Arizona : Hudson and Batista


----------



## Soxfan17 (Dec 24, 2005)

Blue Jays are gonna have a great squad next year. They might be as good as the BoSox


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 25, 2005)

That trade you posted pales in comparison to Johnny Damon signing with us! The Yankees!(I'm from NYC) What gain for us and a loss for Boston. Now we have an even better batting line-up than the previous two years now that the Yankees have an awesome lead-off hitter.

1. Johnny Damon - CF
2. Derek Jeter - SS
3. Alex Rodriguez - 3B
4. Gary Sheffield - RF
5. Hideki Matsui - LF

I mean, just the first five hitters alone are awesome.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 27, 2005)

and the yankees try to buy another championship!  


i fear for rumors i hear about prior being traded   i really doubt it happens, still scary thought tho.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 5, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> That trade you posted pales in comparison to Johnny Damon signing with us! The Yankees!(I'm from NYC) What gain for us and a loss for Boston. Now we have an even better batting line-up than the previous two years now that the Yankees have an awesome lead-off hitter.
> 
> 1. Johnny Damon - CF
> 2. Derek Jeter - SS
> ...



And as impressive as the top five are, what may be more telling is the bottom four:

6. Jason Giambi - 1B
7. Bernie Williams - DH
8. Jorge Posada - C
9. Robinson Cano - 2B

That's scary when you could put those four in the bottom half of your lineup. There is no question the Yankees now have the best offense in baseball on paper. The only question mark in my mind is the rotation. It could be as filthy as anyone's, but it can also tank. If Moose and Johnson live up to their career averages the Yanks are going to be near unstoppable.


----------



## Chiru (Feb 7, 2006)

I love the Astros.


----------



## Twizted (Feb 7, 2006)

With the addition of Molina, I admit that the Blue Jays are now a player in the East. Granted I still think it'll take alot for them to dethrone the Yanks, but they should at least make a race of it. I still see the Yankees finishing first, but second could be close. This of course still depends on health issues and whatnot. If the Red Sox are healthy and play to their potential, they should still be a secondplace/wildcard team. Coco-Crisp isn't much worse than Damon, and I have a feeling that Lowell will rebound nicely in Fenway. If Schilling and Beckett stay healthy they'll be a damn good team. The same can obviously be said of the Yankees; If Johnson and Mussina stay healthy, the Yanks should steamroll other teams. The Offense should be unrivaled. Thats where they stand out. The Jays have some damn good pitching, but I wouldn't go too crazy over Burnett and Ryan. Ryan had one good year and all of a sudden he's the next Rivera. Burnett is switching to the AL in the best offensive division in baseball. He WILL have a rough time adjusting -- just like teammate Carl Pavano and former NL star Javier Vazquez. Roy Halladay should be nasty as always, and if he can just stay off that DL he'll be Cy young contender again. It's a damn good division folks. I'd say its the strongest in baseball. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## gitwer (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm chomping at the bit for baseball to get started.  Ahh, what a nice time to be a Met fan.  I'm certainly looking forward to watching their left side of the infield for the next 10 years or so


----------



## Twizted (Feb 11, 2006)

gitwer said:
			
		

> I'm chomping at the bit for baseball to get started.  Ahh, what a nice time to be a Met fan.  I'm certainly looking forward to watching their left side of the infield for the next 10 years or so



Mets!?! Oh boy, looks like we're going to have to have a little Old Fart NYC rivalry. I'm a Yanks fan 'till the end of time. I will admit you guys have a nice left side, but not as nice as ours  

You guys would have looked great with Manny though, I have to say. I wouldn't be too excited about Delgado. Shea is spaceous and he has had a bad couple of years in a row. We'll see. On the other hand, Beltran should be markedly better than last year. If there was one thing I'd be worried about if I were you, is starting pitching. Pedro is nasty, but can't give you innings and your thin pen may not be able to handle it. Wagner is a nice pickup, but everything before him is iffy. Glavine is done, and the rest of the rotation is questionable. The offense should be there though. I don't see how you lose the division in '06. Atlanta blows--I think we can both agree on that. I don't like them anymore than you probably do. Should be an interesting season.


----------



## gitwer (Feb 11, 2006)

Twizted3584 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be too excited about Delgado. Shea is spaceous and he has had a bad couple of years in a row.



 

Delgado was 33-115-.301 last year.  I'll take it!  In 2004 with Toronto he was nursing a busted rib all year, so the piss poor 32 he hit that year can be forgiven 

I don't mind their pen so much, not nearly as much as last year.  Sanchez, Bradford, and Julio are a nice complement to Wagner.  As far as Glavine goes, I'm sure you wouldn't mind Mussina borrowing his 3 and a half ERA, would ya?   Trachsel's back and healthy and and as far as back end of the roation starters go, he's been as reliable and consistent as most pitchers in the bigs the last few years.  I expect very good things out of Heilman finally cracking the rotation and, as loathe as I am to say it, Victor Zambrano, yes, Victor Zambrano, pitched winter ball this year and was absolutely FILTHY against top quality ML competition for months.  He's the last guy I want to pin my hopes to, but that's the beauty of the days leading up to spring training, isn't it :]

As far as left sides of the infield go, production for dollar wise, I'm very happy with Wright and Reyes, thank you very much!

I have learned though to never ever ever count Atlanta out.  Hopefully Mazzone leaving for Bmore will prevent Jorge Sosa from becoming an all-star for another year or two so my boys can grab a division title.  

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to readjust my projections for my fantasy draft


----------



## Twizted (Feb 12, 2006)

gitwer said:
			
		

> As far as Glavine goes, I'm sure you wouldn't mind Mussina borrowing his 3 and a half ERA, would ya?
> As far as left sides of the infield go, production for dollar wise, I'm very happy with Wright and Reyes, thank you very much!




Glavine having a 3 and a half isn't that impressive considering he was in the NL, in a pitcher's park, in a divison not known for it's offensive production.

He wouldn't be pitching any better for the Yanks [probably worse than Moose], but I never claimed to have an excellent rotation, I know our rotation is solid, and the offense can cover any mistakes.

In terms of the cheap price of your left side, they wont be cheap for long, and  I'll take a perrenial batting champion threat in Jeter and a perrenial MVP threat in Arod any day (even if it costs me 45 mil a season). That's not to mention their two gold gloves each. But when all is said and done, you have a good team, we have a good team, and it should be a fun season.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

I Cant Wait To See The Red Sox Kick Ass Like Last Season


----------



## cloud23 (Feb 22, 2008)

Phillies are gonna win it all this year


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh is that so (Met fan here)


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 23, 2008)

The fan in me says the Oakland A's are going to take it all. The realist in me says this is going to be a painful summer.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 24, 2008)

A-Rod MVP? Give me whatever your smoking, please. (:


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't see the Phillies winning anything. Sorry to break the truth to Mets fans, but Santana pitching ONCE every 5 days doesn't fix all your problems.


WS is D-Backs vs Tigers.


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 3, 2008)

mariners fan for life. even got in line for season tix 6 hours early. as much as I love em, the FO fucked em over again. Trading away big S and the future of the franchise (plus 3 triple-a top level pitching prospects) for an ace was ridiculous. if you run the stats, even if jones turned out average, he'd add about 5 more wins in the long run. they weren't an 88-win team last year. they sure as hell won't be a 95-win team this year.  too bad for me.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone got MLB 08 The Show?

Just got it today, and I'm hooked on it.


----------



## cloud23 (Mar 4, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Anyone got MLB 08 The Show?
> 
> Just got it today, and I'm hooked on it.



its out already?

i gotta get it...


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2008)

So far I got
NL Mets, Cubs, and Dodgers with the Phillies as a Wild Card. AL Red Sox, Tigers, and Rangers(IDK, someone has to be the team that has to come out of nowhere) with the Indians as the Wild Card.


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 11, 2008)

the rangers? you got to be kidding me. their pitching freaking blows. angel's didn't get any worse, and the rangers didn't get any better. the west ain't much of a contest.

and mlb 08 rocks. still ain't got the hang of pitching yet, but it's coming along.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2008)

^Dude, I realize that they suck. But every year, there's a team that come out of nowhere and I'm thinking its the Rangers this year. I'm probably gonna be wrong but you never know.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 13, 2008)

Rangers got Hamilton and Bradley, two very good outfielders that can hit. Still need pitching though. 

Pitching is so easy in MLB08. Always throw a change-up down in the strike zone on a 0-2,1-2,2-2 count. They always chase it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> WS is D-Backs vs Tigers.



Oh god.... If that isn't a ratings killer then I don't know what is.

I'm a yankees fan and I'm kinda pissed off that melky cabrera and shelly duncan will be suspended for the first 3 games of the year. I didn't really mind the billy crystal at-bat during the pirates game. But that doesn't mean I gave half a shit about the damn thing. The publicity its getting in new york is ridiculous. Back to the yankees-rays stuff. Their conflict will definitely carry over into the regular season. Especially if they're gonna play each other 18 times.

I think that we can win the AL east this year. The red sox didn't really upgrade during the offseason. Infact, I think they got worse because schilling is on the 60 day DL. On another note, on the mets. Having santana on their team has changed their attitude. So much so that now their getting too cocky. Santana doesn't give them offense now. I see them very old with alou and delgado. They absolutely must have those two in order to win.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 15, 2008)

Hopefullly the Blue Jays can have a good season, but it's still really tough when the Yankees and Red Sox are in the same division.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol, anyone see Billy Crystal hit the foul ball?


----------



## Jimin (Mar 15, 2008)

Crystal was actually good at bat. I'm still going with rangers as the surprise team. The Mets will be the beast in the NL while I'm thinking the Yankees won't even make the playoffs. Red Sox win East and Indians win Wild Card.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 16, 2008)

Sox didn't make the playoffs after their WS win. Cards didn't either. Anything can happen.


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 17, 2008)

anything can happen, sure. but if you look at the probability for something like that (rangers taking the west), it ain't likely at all. I mean, sure, they could all have career years. but I doubt it.

I'm not trying to push my own team or anything, I just like to look at the stats before making predictions.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 17, 2008)

Rangers are pretty much the Blue Jays. 2 teams in very hard divisions. Pretty much every division in the Al has 2-3 tough teams. "IF" the Jays can stay healthy, they can take the East. They've .500 against Boston and NY, thats with a injury plagued line-up and rotation.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 17, 2008)

If it ain't the Rangers, I'm going with the Giants.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like the Giants. If only Zito can have a bounce back year, and be decent-to-above-average, they have the best 3 starters in the NL. Still need a RBI/Power guy in the 4th hole. Right now, Molina is their projected clean-up batter.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 18, 2008)

Someone has to be the surprise team, and the Rangers and Giants have the most potential to be IMO. The Pirates and Marlins have a chance too. Maybe even the Astros.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 18, 2008)

If the Astros and Pirates make the playoffs, thats more than a suprise. Thats a miracle.


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 20, 2008)

hahahaha, yeah, I can't imagine the pirates making it. personally, all I want is for the red sox to go die in a ditch.


----------



## lt_durcalo (Mar 20, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> I really like the Giants. If only Zito can have a bounce back year, and be decent-to-above-average, they have the best 3 starters in the NL. Still need a RBI/Power guy in the 4th hole. Right now, Molina is their projected clean-up batter.



How is that exactly...?? Cain has been anything but impressive.  Zito has sucked the big one.

Johan Santana, Pedro Marinez, John Maine....
The Mets have the best rotation in the NL, and you can tell from my sig I'm not a Mets fan.



King Lloyd said:


> Someone has to be the surprise team, and the Rangers and Giants have the most potential to be IMO. The Pirates and Marlins have a chance too. Maybe even the Astros.



It depends it you are talking about "surprising" or "out of nowhere miracle"

I think the Braves have to be one of the favorite surprise teams in the NL.
The top of their rotation is solid with Smoltz-Hudson-Glavine.  If they can get decent returns from Mike Hampton, Chuck James and Jair Jurrgens should do good at providing numbers sufficient for the bottom of the rotation.
Their lineup of Ecobar-Johnson-Jones-Tex-Franky-McCann-etc. can produce a lot of runs.  Their bullpen is sufficent and no longer has to suffer through the Beluga Bob Wickman, and will get Mike Gonzalez back at the AS break.

Don't sleep on the Braves.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not sleeping on the Braves. In fact, the NL East is wide open. Anyone can win the fricking thing, even the Marlins have a good chance. The NL East has a lot of good teams.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 21, 2008)

lt_durcalo said:


> How is that exactly...?? Cain has been anything but impressive.  Zito has sucked the big one.
> 
> Johan Santana, Pedro Marinez, John Maine....
> The Mets have the best rotation in the NL, and you can tell from my sig I'm not a Mets fan.



You shouldn't look at Cain's record. What is it? 7-16? He has very good stuff as their ace. Lincecum is right behind him. Zito has to step up and prvoe why he's not a bust. He desperately needs a comback year. 

If not the Giants, the D-Backs have the best rotation. Webb and Haren are two legitimate aces. Johnson is old but can pitch for another year or 2 for his 300th. If he can get a perfect game in his 40's, he can pitch 6 years later. Doug Davis is solid.


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm not sleeping on the Braves. In fact, the NL East is wide open. Anyone can win the fricking thing, even the Marlins have a good chance. The NL East has a lot of good teams.




Exactly, now I just wish ESPN and the like would realize this.  I'm fucking giddy about watching baseball this year, the NL and AL East are both stacked.  It's going to be as competitive as the West in the NBA.  Can't wait.  Go Braves!


----------



## cloud23 (Mar 21, 2008)

NL East is going to be very competive i think it'll come down to the last week of the season to determine who will win the NL East.


----------



## lt_durcalo (Mar 25, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> NL East is going to be very competive i think it'll come down to the last week of the season to determine who will win the NL East.



indeed, the NL East continues to be the best & most exciting league around!!


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 25, 2008)

NL West is, imo. Just about every team there has a chance of winning their division.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 25, 2008)

lt_durcalo said:


> indeed, the NL East continues to be the best & most exciting league around!!



Yeah I agree. Of course you could make pretty damn good arguments for other divisions, but maybe I'm just biased BTW I take exception to you sig


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 25, 2008)

blah blah blah. nl nl nl. the al is just as good as the nl. no, better.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 25, 2008)

Ryubaka. said:


> blah blah blah. nl nl nl. the al is just as good as the nl. no, better.



Of course everyone knows that We're just talking about competitiveness within divisions


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah I know. I'm just saying that just because the NL has more competitive divisions doesn't mean that it's any more exciting than the AL. there are just more dominant teams in the AL (Tigers (even with their suspect bullpen pitching), Yankees (as freaking always... bastards), Red Sox, Indians, Angels, etc) that make the competition for division titles a little less entertaining. wild card though is awesome. 

as contradictory as this may sound... I actually hope my favorite team misses the playoffs this year. then maybe we can get a competent FO which won't just depend on old veterans with no view for the future.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 25, 2008)

Right now, the elite teams are in the AL now but the NL is more competitive IMO. it doesn't really matter expect who wins the whole thing. Pats were the best team all year, but the Giants won.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 26, 2008)

The season opener is so close, yet so far away!


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah seems that way. What did ya guys think of the first two games b/t the Sox and A's? First one was a great way. I only saw part of todays game but I read that the As won 5-1. Harden was pretty dominant as well.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 26, 2008)

Good line from Harden; 6IP, 1ER, 9SO.


----------



## E (Mar 30, 2008)

well, today's the day


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2008)

Good game yesterday between the Braves and Nationals. Great way to christen the new stadium Zimmerman hit a game winning homer. The Nationals stadium (called Nationals Park) looks good. I wonder if it will be a hitters or pitchers park.


----------



## E (Mar 31, 2008)

that was a new stadium?

lol, i didnt know 


today's a pretty shitty day, hopefully the yanks game will be delayed so i can watch it when i get home


----------



## Sogeking (Mar 31, 2008)

today is the day, season opener. I got great tickets to the mariners game. should be awesome.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah, Johan



			
				[E];15073201 said:
			
		

> that was a new stadium?
> 
> lol, i didnt know
> 
> ...


Yeah, looks alright, very minimalist. They say they were still instating stuff in the stadium. It was built in 22 months, that's just crazy! 


Ryubaka. said:


> today is the day, season opener. I got great tickets to the mariners game. should be awesome.



Good luck with that man.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 31, 2008)

I knew David Wright was gonna beast. D Wright for NL MVP 08.


----------



## roninmedia (Mar 31, 2008)

Such an auspicious start to my fantasy season, especially being a Marlins fan, I need hope in a dismal season for them.


----------



## Scud (Apr 1, 2008)

Braves-Pirates was probably the most pathetic game I've ever watched.


----------



## roninmedia (Apr 1, 2008)

Tatumaru said:


> Braves-Pirates was probably the most pathetic game I've ever watched.



Seriously, Matt Capps. And what was your outfield doing on that play? I don't know how that was not charged as an error.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

Yankees beat the Jays in their first game of the season. Good opening game by the Mets but they got owned the second game and now Pedro seems to be having problems with his leg. Pedro was a huge waste of money.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2008)

My Mets are gonna win the Pennant this year!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say the Mets got owned. It was an extra inning game, well pitched for the most part. It was just that Wise thought he could get away with another "get me over" change, I don't know why the hell he threw it again. He was throwing a nast chnge before he went 2-0 on Andino. Then he threw the first "get me over" change for a strike. And that's it you only use a "get me over" pitch to get that one strike, but he went and threw it again


----------



## Jimin (Apr 2, 2008)

Jesus, the Mets keep getting injured. Pedro is hurt again. Well, at least we have a good offense to try to make up for it. Losing to the Marlins is kinda lame. Better win the last game.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I think that the worry with the rotation won't be at the top 3 spots in an extended period of time. Johan-Ollie-Maine ain't a bad 1-3 rotation. I think they'll do fine up there. It will be 4-5 spots that will be trouble if Pedro is out for more than one start. Right now Pelfrey is at the 5 spot and he's just hasn't shown any signs of improvement. He'll be inconsistent at best. If Pedro is out for more than one start the 5 spot will be a toss up. I say the Mets should look into signing Claudio Vargas, who would be a serviceable #5 even when Pedro comes back, or Woody Williams, which would be risky...


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

The Mets got owned by the Marlins again.


----------



## Scud (Apr 2, 2008)

If by "got owned" you mean lost by only 1 hit, you'd be right. But then again, I wouldn't expect someone from the Bronx to have an objective view.

Oh, and can you say "10 run lead"?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

Tatumaru said:


> If by "got owned" you mean lost by only 1 hit, you'd be right. But then again, I wouldn't expect someone from the Bronx to have an objective view.
> 
> Oh, and can you say "10 run lead"?


Your wrong I'm Mets fan as well but I'm just calling it how I see it. They have lost back to back with Walk Off Homeruns. That's getting owned if you ask me. Not to mention they already Pedro. Things aren't going well early.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 2, 2008)

Luckily, they still have about 160 more games to get it together...

I'll never leave my Mets.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 2, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Your wrong I'm Mets fan as well but I'm just calling it how I see it. They have lost back to back with Walk Off Homeruns. That's getting owned if you ask me. Not to mention they already Pedro. Things aren't going well early.



WTF are you talking about back to back loses? Last I checked the Mets are 2-1 not 1-2.


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 2, 2008)

another horrible start for the Phillies


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to see how well the Colorado Rockies play this season... Hopefully, they will come to be a contender for some time. I wish all of the teams and you fans here in NF to enjoy this new season and see who comes out on top! It is going to be a great year!!!


----------



## abstract (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha there was so much hype for the NL East and The Mets, Phillies, and Braves are all starting out shittily.  

Only 160 something games to go they better shape up.


----------



## Scud (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, yes. Because going 2-1 is "shitty".

It's not even worth judging teams until they're atleast 20 games into the season.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 3, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> another horrible start for the Phillies


lol, I live just outside of Philly myself(I'm from NYC originally, btw), and I'm already hearing and reading whining from the fairweather fans over here. XD

And yeah, in a 162 game season, you need at least a few dozen games to determine how well the season's going.

I remember one year when the Yankees won the WS, they started out 0-3.  

The first few games mean almost nothing.


----------



## abstract (Apr 3, 2008)

Tatumaru said:


> Oh, yes. Because going 2-1 is "shitty".
> 
> It's not even worth judging teams until they're atleast 20 games into the season.




No 2-1 means jack shit anyways. 

Whats shitty is that Pedro Martinez, the crutch of their pitching staff, is out for at least a month; and is inconsistent for a third year in a row. 

Go Braves!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 3, 2008)

Haterade said:


> lol, I live just outside of Philly myself(I'm from NYC originally, btw), and I'm already hearing and reading whining from the fairweather fans over here. XD
> 
> And yeah, in a 162 game season, you need at least a few dozen games to determine how well the season's going.
> 
> ...



Yeah the Yankees have had some pretty bad starts in the past few years, but they always right the ship and make the playoffs. Same thing with the Phils last year. Philly fans shouldn't be worrying.


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm worried about the 4 errors...thats not like the Phills...their one of the best fielding teams in baseball and they're having trouble fielding.
other than that i've got no concerns.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 4, 2008)

How about the Royals? They owned the Tigers. I was surprise to be honest. The Royal is a team with good young bats and young arms but I was surprise how they shut down the Tigers offense.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 4, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah the Yankees have had some pretty bad starts in the past few years, but they always right the ship and make the playoffs. Same thing with the Phils last year. Philly fans shouldn't be worrying.


Plus, you also have to factor in that baseball pits teams together in series more than any other sport(that I know of).

So if a team starts out 0-3, it wouldn't come as a surprise that they played the same team back-to-back-to-back, who just happened to have their number.

There's no guarantee that the team they played will be a threat later on in the season, or that they will even make the playoffs, to give your team a hard time there as well.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 5, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> How about the Royals? They owned the Tigers. I was surprise to be honest. The Royal is a team with good young bats and young arms but I was surprise how they shut down the Tigers offense.



That was a huge surprise for me.  The young guns on the Royals like Greinke and Alex Gordon are finally pulling through.  And how about Soria?  Shut out the Tigers like they are the bottom 3 in SF's lineup.

Tigers are great...except for their inconsistent pitching.  I wasn't that surprised that they floundered, especially since all these random people are jumping on the Tiger bandwagon.

I think it is much to early to gauge a team's performance for the rest of the season off the last couple of games.  Many all-stars are putting up rancid numbers, and a lot of offenses around the league are sputtering early.


----------



## Scud (Apr 5, 2008)

abstract said:


> No 2-1 means jack shit anyways.
> 
> Whats shitty is that Pedro Martinez, the crutch of their pitching staff, is out for at least a month; and is inconsistent for a third year in a row.
> 
> Go Braves!


You seem to be forgetting the fact that the mets held 1st place in the NL East from April of last year all the way up until September. Nearly all of the games in that time were without Pedro.

To be honest, the Mets don't *need* Pedro. They can get along fine without him. What they need right now is for El Duqe to get healthy, and pitch well once he gets back.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 5, 2008)

post     plz


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 8, 2008)

Bad day for NY. Yankees lost to the red hot Royals and Mets lost to the Phillies.

The Tigers lose again.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 8, 2008)

A-Roid struck out 4 times. He's on my fantasy team. I'm 1/18!!! I'm ROIDED! But on topic, who would have never thought oliver Perez just starts beasting?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> A-Roid struck out 4 times. He's on my fantasy team. I'm 1/18!!! I'm ROIDED! But on topic, who would have never thought oliver Perez just starts beasting?


Since when is A-Rod on steriods


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like the Mets are picking up where they left off last year.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, Perverted King, don't get me wrong. I personally never thought steroids was a big deal. It ain't a crime unless you get caught. On topic, Mets blew their last home opener. Well, that ain't cool.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Apr 9, 2008)

A-Rod is not on roids.


_"An A-Bomb, by A-Rod!"_ - Thats what he's going to do to you.


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep the same Mets from last year


----------



## E (Apr 10, 2008)

lol at the tigers needing the red sox to get the first W


----------



## Ippy (Apr 10, 2008)

The Tigers finally won a game lol.  They were stinking up the field non-stop up until that point.

It's funny, because they were getting picked, by analysts and fans alike, to have the most potent offense this season.





King Lloyd said:


> A-Roid


:S


----------



## Jimin (Apr 10, 2008)

I know a guy named Haterade isn't talking. But roids is no biggie. But on topic, the Mets beat the Phils last night. better win tonight, last year 1 game would have decided everything.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I know a guy named Haterade isn't talking.


And why wouldn't I be? 

You make a completely unsubstantiated claim and personal attack on A-Rod, and no one's supposed to question why you said it? 

And what does my username, which I originally took on for only lols, have to do with *anything*?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 10, 2008)

Expect Arod on steroids didn't come out of nowhere. Jose Conseco mentioned it.
Henry Cavill
Weird title, but relevant story.


----------



## E (Apr 11, 2008)

and you believe canseco? 

that man's entire life is bullshit


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2008)

We had no problem believing him before. Why stop now?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 11, 2008)

Because A-Rod hasn't noticeably packed on dozens of pounds of muscle throughout his entire career?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 11, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> We had no problem believing him before. Why stop now?



Because he was asking for money from Ordonez so he wouldn't put him in the book, has possibly lied about Clemens being at that party of his, and he just seems to have a grudge against A-Rod.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2008)

Clemens is linked to steroids not just from Conseco. A-Rod has gotten bigger too. He's not ultra skinny like he used to be. Heck, he's Bonds V.2. How? Both were fast guys who were base stealers and they're both both slower HR machines. And how did Ordonez just get good all of a sudden when he sucked for most of his career?


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 11, 2008)

My Teams gonna win.
Baltimore>All


----------



## E (Apr 12, 2008)

soooooo, how about that wang fellow?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 12, 2008)

E said:


> soooooo, how about that wang fellow?



Still just a slightly better version of Derek Lowe.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 12, 2008)

The Tigers seem to be out of their slump.

We'll see if they can keep it up. 

@Canseco: I was never one to believe anyone's accusations without some sort of concrete evidence.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't tell me you believe Roger Clemens is clean too?


----------



## Ippy (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't put words in my mouth.  Also, didn't Clemens' trainer provide bloody needles? 

But when Canseco calls out Alex Rodriquez, who hasn't packed on any significant amount of muscle, in a relatively short time, throughout his *entire career*, I see no reason to believe him.

If Canseco provided evidence of some kind, _then_ I would believe him.  But looking at it logically, I see no reason to believe such an accusation.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2008)

Many of those names showed up in the Mitchell report for a reason. This was before they got caught too.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Many of those names showed up in the Mitchell report for a reason. This was before they got caught too.



No one is saying that he wasn't right in his first book. It's just that this time around it seems like he's doing it just to get more attention and money. 

BTW: What's up with my fellow Met fans booing Johnan?!?! I know he didn't do well yesterday, but come on, it's early in the year and it was his first home start, give him a break!


----------



## Ippy (Apr 13, 2008)

It's NY, which has one of the worst fanbases I've ever seen.  It's why the Giants played so well when away.

In fact, the only city that I've seen worse fans is Philly(where I live currently).


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah I should know. It's just that sometimes it's a bit much. BTW terrible game today (for Mets fans, I'm sure Brewers fans enjoyed it). I think it was just a bit more sour than usual just because we had a chance against Mota and blew it.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 13, 2008)

Well to be honest, getting Santana was stupid IMO. Carlos Gomez is gonna be a beast and may even lead the league in stolen bases. And Santana being 1-2 isn't his fault. He should be 1-1 or 2-1.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2008)

Well to get an ace you gotta sacrifice something. I liked Gomez, but let's face it, the Mets needed a young ace. Both Perez and Maine still have a ways to go in their development and Pedro, well you know. And looking forward to the next few years Pedro's contract will be up next year and Perez will hit the market as well. I'm not sure about Maine's contract. But that's 2/5 of the current rotation and both are big parts of it (even though Pedro's been injured). Having Santana for the next few years at least insures that we'll have a top notch pitcher going into the future.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, the Mets are awful traders. i mean how many of their former players are now beasts? Brain Bannister and Scott Kazmir are monsters now. both are great starting pitchers and much cheaper too I might add.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2008)

Tigers lose again. Can this team get any worse? 

Joe Crede will have a big year.

Yankees and Mets lose as well.

I have a feeling that the Royals will make it over .500 this season.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, the Mets are awful traders. i mean how many of their former players are now beasts? Brain Bannister and Scott Kazmir are monsters now. both are great starting pitchers and much cheaper too I might add.



I don't think there will ever be a good explanation for the Kazmir trade. The only down side was his size, he might not be very durable, but they practically gave him away (I mean Victor Zambrano, really?). I think that the Bannister trade was also a question of durability and also control (remember he used to walk the park with the Mets). But I think that they could have been more patient with him. Sure Burgos had upside, but where is he now? He's still rehabbing from an elbow injury and he was just as, if not, more wild than Bannister. Which is much risker being that he's a reliever. But on the other hand there have been some good trades like the Benson trade where we got Maine. So far the Milledge trade hasn't been all that bad, but it's to early to say if it was good for sure.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, more often than not, the Mets trade away good players. But back on topic people.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Joe Crede will have a big year.



So he can destroy my fantasy team next year, like he did last year, and like Miguel Cabrera is currently doing in such spectacular fashion? Godammit, I hate the AL Central.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally Jeter is back in the Yankees lineup. HR's from Damon,A-Rod and Morgan Ernsberg so far.


----------



## E (Apr 14, 2008)

O RLY? 

*turns on TV*


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 15, 2008)

The Yankees offense is picking up. Tigers finally got a win yesterday.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2008)

David Wright is a damn beast. He's gonna be MVP one of these days. 3 for 4 with a HR and 5 RBIS. That's why I own one of his jerseys.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 17, 2008)

didnt anyone see the clip on espn about the guy grilling tejada on his age, first of im from houston and its not that big a deal, but what he did was in pretty bad taste, he calls the guy up for something else and then badgers him about his private information, hell if some pulled that kinda crap with me id kick his ass


----------



## Jimin (Apr 17, 2008)

Well, Tejada did lie about his age. That's a big deal for athletes. But B-Webb is a beast. he's getting me mad points. John Smoltz is really good too. Too bad he's not an innings machine though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2008)

houston has tejada until he is 35 even given the new age thing, generally power hitters are productive till around 35-37, so its not a big deal, hell the guy was coming at him like he killed someone


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 18, 2008)

How about that Rockies Padres game?


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 18, 2008)

why am i not posting in this yet...how did i miss it o.o

anyways...cubs all ready have a starter injured....big surprise   *sigh*


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

Again D Wright was a beast. Got on base every time.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Again D Wright was a beast. Got on base every time.


I know he's winning NL MVP. I have the feeling since the beginning of the season.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

He needs more consistency though. Hes 0 for 5 one day but 4 for 4 on another.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2008)

David Wright just hit a 2-Run Double in the first inning in the games againts the Phils. Now he has 19 RBIs.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

OK, Aaron Heilman sucks. He's a damn choker. Every time we need him, he messes up BAD!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 19, 2008)

Up until today Today was one of those rare times Heilman is clutch against the Phils/Braves.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

Man, I still remember when he gave up that 2 run homer to Yadier Molina. That haunts my soul to this very day.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 20, 2008)

all of a sudden big richie looks good. 5 hr/14 rbi, should be 6/16 except for that fucker torii hunter. m's look ok, bullpen looks shaky without putz. but he should be back soon and then look out for the m's.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 20, 2008)

Damn it. My Indians lost today is 10. I went to see the White Sox's thump the Rays. Can't wait, Indians will be in town soon.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

Frank Thomas got cut. I didn't even know the MLB could do that.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah and its not like he had horrible numbers.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

Can any team just cut anyone at any given time or was Thomas's contract special?


----------



## Wilham (Apr 20, 2008)

You can cut any player you want but you get hit in your salary cap.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

I was not aware of that. I guess that's why it doesn't happen. Better to have an injured guy on your team getting paid than on his couch getting paid.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 20, 2008)

Didn't Thomas had 3 HR and 11 RBIs? He's average was in the hundreds but still is productive at this rate for a DH.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 21, 2008)

ok, I'll clear this up. there is no salary cap in baseball. there is a luxury tax, but only the red sox and yankees are getting hit with it this year. the blue jays, by cutting Thomas, have to eat the entirety of his salary over the next two years. which means around 11 million. whenever you cut someone, this happens. that's why the mariners didn't cut richie. cuz 12 million for 1 year was too much to eat.

however, the cut was mutually agreed upon by thomas and the jays. thomas wasn't going to be able to play everyday, especially not with his low numbers. he is a traditionally slow starter, and the jays said that they needed someone who coule produce early. They said they could play thomas 3 or 4 games a week, but he wanted to play everyday, so they agreed to just cut him loose as a free agent.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 21, 2008)

That's funny. Thomas lead the team in HR and RBI last year and could have this year.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 21, 2008)

Ryubaka. said:


> ok, I'll clear this up. there is no salary cap in baseball. there is a luxury tax, but only the red sox and yankees are getting hit with it this year. the blue jays, by cutting Thomas, have to eat the entirety of his salary over the next two years. which means around 11 million. whenever you cut someone, this happens. that's why the mariners didn't cut richie. cuz 12 million for 1 year was too much to eat.
> 
> however, the cut was mutually agreed upon by thomas and the jays. thomas wasn't going to be able to play everyday, especially not with his low numbers. he is a traditionally slow starter, and the jays said that they needed someone who coule produce early. They said they could play thomas 3 or 4 games a week, but he wanted to play everyday, so they agreed to just cut him loose as a free agent.



I know theres no salary cap. I wass trying to relate it to other sports.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 21, 2008)

This is just the first time I heard that a MLB team released a player.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> That's funny. Thomas lead the team in HR and RBI last year and could have this year.


True, but the way he was going (and being the age he is) they wouldn't know for sure. The problem was also that the manager was considering cutting down on his playing time and Thomas got mad about it. It looked like he was going to become a problem in the clubhouse so they just cut him. 


King Lloyd said:


> This is just the first time I heard that a MLB team released a player.


It actually happens more often than you think, it's just that usually it's someone no one really knows about or have forgotten.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 21, 2008)

Which is why its the first time i suppose. But its surprising to see a big name get cut. This isn't the NFL.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

I can't believe Bonds and Thomas are without a team. Last year Barry Bonds hit 28 HR is less than 350 AB. That's impressive. Thomas lead the Blue Jays in HR and RBIs. I think a team will get them for the second half of the season.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 22, 2008)

Bonds creates a circus on his team, that's why. In other news, Micah Owings is a monster. Great pitcher, pretty good batter.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

Bonds=Seats for your stadium.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 22, 2008)

Only for Sf, a lot of other teams hate him big time.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

They could hate him but denying that he's good for business is stupid. Imagine the money Bonds can bring to franchise that are low on cash. 

Bonds=Seats

There's no denying that. I think he will get signed by a low team like Tampa Bay,Baltimo or Kansas City. Just for watching him break records fans will come.

Is he controversial? Yes! But controversy creates cash my friend.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

But he has a negative effect on the team. it's a circus and distracting.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 23, 2008)

yea, i dont see bonds getting picked up again any time soon, if at all.

not sure if its been mentioned, any reactions to smoltz breaking 3000 strike outs? 

also, how about Cubs 1 game away from being only the 2nd team to break 10k wins.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

Smoltz is getting me mad fantasy points. Too bad he's not an innings eater anymore though cause hes 41 I believe. But 3000 Ks is great. He'll never get 300 wins, but he has over 200 wins and 150 saves. Thats still great and likely very rare. A HOFer for sure. Mets vs Cubs is great. my two favorite teams going at it.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 23, 2008)

heres hoping my cubs will keep there winning streak alive going to Colorado, and get number 10k.

smoltz is pretty awesome, easy HOF onces hes eligible. looking at the list of strike outs, (Even as being a huge nolan ryan fan) its still hard to believe that hes got around 1000 more K's then any other pitcher o.o


----------



## Wilham (Apr 23, 2008)

C.C. finally got his first win. Its about damn time. 

I actually see Bonds going to the Blue Jays. He's able toplay in Cananda and it would be a good fit seeing as Thomas is out.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 23, 2008)

Nah I really don't think that Bonds is going to play this year or any other year as a matter of fact. Doesn't he have a scheduled trial in the middle of the season? Or at least there is a large possibility that he will be on trial during the season? No team is going to pay him the money he's asking for when there's a risk of losing him for a prolonged period of time. It's just not worth it. Especially when he's still asking for upwards of 10 mil.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 23, 2008)

Another crappy year for the braves


----------



## Wilham (Apr 23, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Nah I really don't think that Bonds is going to play this year or any other year as a matter of fact. Doesn't he have a scheduled trial in the middle of the season? Or at least there is a large possibility that he will be on trial during the season? No team is going to pay him the money he's asking for when there's a risk of losing him for a prolonged period of time. It's just not worth it. Especially when he's still asking for upwards of 10 mil.



I guarantee that in June he will be signed. Teams in the AL will be looking for someone to put in the line up to generate runs. And with it being a competitive year so far I see it happening sooner than that. He'll play, he'll pull a Roger Clemens and only play for half a season.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Apr 23, 2008)

Bonds won't go to Toronto. Matt Stairs who had 20+ HR in 300 ABs will be the DH. Adam Lind gets called up, and he will play LF.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

I think bonds as Met isn't a bad idea. We could use an OF. But the NY media is a circus and Bonds won't help.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 23, 2008)

Bounds in NY=Very bad idea. Especially when you have a younger team. Plus hes to much of a risk to play the outfield.  If he does sign he will sign with an AL team. That way he's not a liability out in the field.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 23, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Another crappy year for the braves


Which is sad since Chipper Jones is hot right now. Not to mention Atlanta has very good players. They need pitching badly. Back in the days Atlanta was the shit with their pitching.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

They had 3 HOFers for crying out loud. their ace was Greg Maddux, their 2nd pitcher was Tom Glavine, and john Smoltz was their 3rd option. Those guys were all aces back then.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Apr 23, 2008)

Yet, they only won 1 WS in that era. Quite sad.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 23, 2008)

And don't forget Steve Avery. He was good while in Atlanta. They should have had more than 1.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 23, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Which is sad since Chipper Jones is hot right now. Not to mention Atlanta has very good players. They need pitching badly. Back in the days Atlanta was the shit with their pitching.



Dude thank you! Even when they didn't win shit they had the best pitching partnership in the league.  I'm surprise chipper is still playing, he's been at the braves for ages


----------



## Ippy (Apr 23, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Yet, they only won 1 WS in that era. Quite sad.


Even awesome pitching doesn't mean auto wins.

But damn, any team would kill to have 3 future hall of famers on one rotation. I mean, what does it say about your staff when guys like Smoltz and Glavine *aren't* your #1?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 23, 2008)

The Braves has been one of my favorites but they have lost it over the years. Like mentioned above is sad they only won one World Series. I still think that today's Braves have a chance to contend for the Wild Card even with their rather shaky pitching. Everytime I see the Braves play I'm just shocked I mean every offensive player they call up has potential so why can't the same be with the pitching. They get guys like Brian McCann, Jeff Francoeur, Matt Diaz, Yunel Escobar, Ruben Gotay, Mark Texeira and the veteran Chipper Jones who's there but the results are still the same. All those guys I mentioned are capable of hitting .300 or more. They need to trade for pitching prospects. They have Smoltz and Hudson at the moment but the other are shit. Glavine is injured and we don't know what he had left. They hired a Mike Hampton that hasn't pitched since when? They need to go for young arms.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

The DBacks are currently the best team n the NL. They have beastly pitchers in Haren, Owings, and Webb. They have a good offense. So far, they are the team to beat.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm not shocked about the D-Backs. I knew they were going to have a huge year. That's the result of developing your young players.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, i thought the Mets were just gonna beast this year, but some of that offense is hurt/not playing well.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 23, 2008)

Misses the Mets game today. I saw on ESPN news they won 7-2.

Mussina has pitched well through 7 with the Yanks. They need a win as well and like the Metz a lot of good hitters are on a slump.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2008)

Santana finally got his third win.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 24, 2008)

Ken Griffey Jr. now has 597 carrer HR. Is sad that injuries have slowed him down over the years. He would have been close to 700 by now.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 24, 2008)

Cubs picked up there 10k win today, pretty awesome stuff, joining the Giants as the 2nd team to reach it.  seems for once there bullpen is finally worth something, Marmol and Wood make for some scary stuff to end a game with.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The DBacks are currently the best team n the NL. They have beastly pitchers in Haren, Owings, and Webb. They have a good offense. So far, they are the team to beat.



I Owings on my fantasy team. I was so close to dropping him because they kept on talking about how he was struggling in spring training. But then I thought, it's just spring training, so I kept him and now I'm reaping the rewards The D-backs are beasts though, kinda under the radar though. A lot of people are talking about the Cubs and once in a while people say, oh yeah the D-backs have the best record in the NL.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2008)

I find baseball to be pretty boring, but this is a post that I needed to make.

Barry Zito is the worst Starting Pitcher in baseball...and it's not close.  He needs to be moved into the Bullpen.  The Giants have no chance of winning when he starts.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 27, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> I Owings on my fantasy team. I was so close to dropping him because they kept on talking about how he was struggling in spring training. But then I thought, it's just spring training, so I kept him and now I'm reaping the rewards The D-backs are beasts though, kinda under the radar though. A lot of people are talking about the Cubs and once in a while people say, oh yeah the D-backs have the best record in the NL.


That's because it's the Cubs, and the media needs something to talk about, so they bring up the WS drought for Chicago and how they actually have a chance this year.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

but the Cubs do have a chance this year. Derrek Lee has been a monster so far and their pitching has been good. Plus, their new players have been doing well. Glad the Mets won 2 of 3 vs Braves, but Smoltz was on my fantasy team and that sucked for me.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 28, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> but the Cubs do have a chance this year. Derrek Lee has been a monster so far and their pitching has been good. Plus, their new players have been doing well. Glad the Mets won 2 of 3 vs Braves, but Smoltz was on my fantasy team and that sucked for me.


I never denied that the Cubs have a shot, but I was just explaining the reasoning behind why the Cubs are getting more press than the Dbacks.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah and being in Chicago helps them get more attention as well


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

Is Owings OK? He's on my team and He's doing great. So, can we determine who the good and bad teams are yet? Or do we have to wait a few more weeks?


----------



## Wilham (Apr 28, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Ken Griffey Jr. now has 597 carrer HR. Is sad that injuries have slowed him down over the years. He would have been close to 700 by now.



The sad thing is he would be over 700 hrs and he has such a pure swing. He lost about 2.5 seasons due to injury. His name has never been linked to steroids and he is definitely a first ballot hall of famer. He is and has been one of my favorite players.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Is Owings OK? He's on my team and He's doing great. So, can we determine who the good and bad teams are yet? Or do we have to wait a few more weeks?



They say they're probably going to skip his next start and go from there. My team has had the injury bug since the beginning of the year. It would suck to lose Owings. 

I think that we need to wait a few more weeks to determine the good teams from the bad ones. It's still kinda early in the season.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2008)

Interesting.  So Roger Clemens is more than just a cheater.  He's also a p*d*p****.  

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080428/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bbo_clemens_mccready;_ylt=Apqxt3WGXpBEukHe4lH_sNULMxIF


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, so far, my picks have looked pretty good. Except I picked Texas to win their division. LOL me.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Interesting.  So Roger Clemens is more than just a cheater.  He's also a p*d*p****.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080428/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bbo_clemens_mccready;_ylt=Apqxt3WGXpBEukHe4lH_sNULMxIF


My, my, my. Seems like roiders like the young ones. Lo Duca comes to mind


King Lloyd said:


> Well, so far, my picks have looked pretty good. Except I picked Texas to win their division. LOL me.


I'll pick Texas when they decide to stop half assing their decisions about their pitching. Yeah you could blame the park, but the front office just sucks at signing and developing pitchers.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, who knows? Texas might still win. Its still early.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2008)

True. But they seriously need to invest some time and money on their pitching.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2008)

Come on guys...we should be tearing Barry Zito to shreds!  lol,  San Francisco always seems to have trouble with Barry's...don't they?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

Zito has sucked big time. 126 mil for that. He's not even worth 10 million.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Come on guys...we should be tearing Barry Zito to shreds!  lol,  San Francisco always seems to have trouble with Barry's...don't they?


I do in my spare time 84 MPH fastball with a cheapy curve isn't going to do nothing for him. San Fran's run support will kill him too. His confidence is severely shot right now. I'm just happy the Mets didn't overpay for him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I read on ESPN that he would be sent to the bullpen.  Not enough imo...they should send him to the minors.  Every time I watch Baseball tonight...there is like a 5 minute highlight reel of him getting shelled.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

I wanted Zito as a Met. Thank god he isn't. We got Johan instead. But I miss my Carlos Gomez.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2008)

Rukia said:


> I think I read on ESPN that he would be sent to the bullpen.  Not enough imo...they should send him to the minors.  Every time I watch Baseball tonight...there is like a 5 minute highlight reel of him getting shelled.


Awfully expensive for what will probably be a long relief man


King Lloyd said:


> I wanted Zito as a Met. Thank god he isn't. We got Johan instead. But I miss my Carlos Gomez.



Yeah Gomez is going to be a stud.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

He has to hit better though. if he can hit better, he'll be better than Reyes.


----------



## Halo (Apr 29, 2008)

lol, I'm not a baseball fan, but I just found out today that my elementary thru high school classmate was an all-star last year. Haha, I knew he was in the MLB, but I had no idea he was selected as an all-star last year: Cole Hamels. Sorry, just felt like sharing that with someone.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I wanted Zito as a Met. Thank god he isn't. We got Johan instead. But I miss my Carlos Gomez.


I just wish Pedro was 100%... :/


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2008)

Halo said:


> lol, I'm not a baseball fan, but I just found out today that my elementary thru high school classmate was an all-star last year. Haha, I knew he was in the MLB, but I had no idea he was selected as an all-star last year: Cole Hamels. Sorry, just felt like sharing that with someone.



Cole Hamels was you classmate?!?!


----------



## Halo (Apr 29, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Cole Hamels was you classmate?!?!


Yup. In fact, I live in the same neighborhood as him growing up. Its literally a 2-3 minute walk from my home. I've known him since like 2nd grade. We were never friends, just classmates that got along. Overall, a pretty nice guy, very level headed, popular, but not the most popular guy. He was voted "most likely to bring home to your parents," in our senior standouts. I can take pics of my yearbooks if you want. 

My HS has a really strong baseball program. Hank Blalock is another guy to come from my HS, but I graduated by the time he started HS. There was another Blalock too, he was a year older than me, but I think he got injured or something. Eh, I don't pay enough attention.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, the Mets game got postponed. That blows.


----------



## cloud23 (Apr 29, 2008)

Halo said:


> Yup. In fact, I live in the same neighborhood as him growing up. Its literally a 2-3 minute walk from my home. I've known him since like 2nd grade. We were never friends, just classmates that got along. Overall, a pretty nice guy, very level headed, popular, but not the most popular guy. He was voted "most likely to bring home to your parents," in our senior standouts. I can take pics of my yearbooks if you want.
> 
> My HS has a really strong baseball program. Hank Blalock is another guy to come from my HS, but I graduated by the time he started HS. There was another Blalock too, he was a year older than me, but I think he got injured or something. Eh, I don't pay enough attention.



thats really cool
Actually one of my family members knows Cole so i might get to meet him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2008)

Halo said:


> Yup. In fact, I live in the same neighborhood as him growing up. Its literally a 2-3 minute walk from my home. I've known him since like 2nd grade. We were never friends, just classmates that got along. Overall, a pretty nice guy, very level headed, popular, but not the most popular guy. He was voted "most likely to bring home to your parents," in our senior standouts. I can take pics of my yearbooks if you want.
> 
> My HS has a really strong baseball program. Hank Blalock is another guy to come from my HS, but I graduated by the time he started HS. There was another Blalock too, he was a year older than me, but I think he got injured or something. Eh, I don't pay enough attention.



That's pretty cool.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2008)

Halo sucks.  I'm tired of her athlete stories.  Cole Hamels is a fucking classmate.  She's hanging out at work with Philip Rivers.  Enough, Enough, Enough!!!


----------



## Halo (Apr 29, 2008)

That's cool Cloud! Have fun! 

Rukia, would you like to see me posed in my autographed Rivers jersey? Also, don't forget about Kobe sighting at South Coast Plaza!  Although, I didn't get a great glimpse since the crowd was huge.  I haven't seen Phil since the encounter and I wasn't around the last time he stopped by. He needs to channel his inner Drew Brees, he used to do autograph signings for free at my previous office. 

I thought I told you about Cole though. Seriously, lol.

Too bad when I paid to see C-Webb he didn't show up...and announced retirement a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2008)

Beautiful 25 year anniversary of Lee Elia's classic rant.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=uv23pqH9iG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Apr 30, 2008)

Man, ARod went on the DL. I knew he wasn't number 1 pick worthy this year. I should have traded his punk ass. Well, I picked up Evan Longoria to play in his absence.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

Yankees are in deep trouble. They have Posada and A-Rod on the DL. Those 2 were the Yankees best last year.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah and their pitching isn't great. The younlings they chose to do battle with this year are struggling.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I think Yanks will be Ok. But they ain't making the playoffs this year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2008)

Wilham said:


> Yeah and their pitching isn't great. The younlings they chose to do battle with this year are struggling.



Doesn't help that Posada went down now.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

Watching the Mets game and they are getting owned.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 30, 2008)

Dammit.

I thought it was my Mets' due this year.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

The worst part is they are getting owned by the Pirates. Is 10-0 in he 6th inning.

EDIT:Is now 13-0


----------



## Wilham (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn. Pirates taking it to the Mets. I just hope my Indians get it together and catch the White Sox. Their tied for last in the division but only 5 games back.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2008)

I think Ollie was a tad bit nervous/revved up to face his old team I turned it off when it was 8-0... It's just one of those games that you know you shouldn't watch, and everything just goes wrong.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

The Mets have drawn 8 Walks in this game and they haven't capitalize on any of them.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, I think Yanks will be Ok. But they ain't making the playoffs this year.


...how is that okay?  The Yankees expect to make the playoffs every year.  And with that payroll...they should.

Red Sox will win the world series again!!!  X3 X3 X3


----------



## Jimin (Apr 30, 2008)

The Red Sox won't repeat. I think a NL team wins it this year. The DBacks and Cubs have the best shot.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

Ownings is a beast. A pinch hitting pitcher hits a opposite field HR. A lot of balls leaving the yard today.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 30, 2008)

Oliver Perez is overrated. The Mets' rotation isn't that good. Their offense needs to pick up. Delgado, Beltran, Reyes, and Wright gotta step up.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

David Wright is stepping up. The others need to pick it up badly.

Watching the Brewers v. Cubs. By God! The baseballs are flying today.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 30, 2008)

D Wright is feast or famine. Hes either crap or fantastic on any given day. Beltran's numbers should be better any day now. Delgado is done though. Reyes looks like he might heat up soon.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

I still have faith in Delgado. He just needs to stop pulling the ball so much. This is a guy who has power to all fields. Giambi should do the same. Giambi hit a opposite field homerun in Chicago. If these guys have power like this, why do the insist in pulling the ball?


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2008)

Well, losing to the Pirates was sad. We better win the nest 2.


----------



## Perverted King (May 1, 2008)

Phil Hughes in now on the DL for the Yankees. Not good at all. I wonder if the Yankees are going to turn out to be one of those teams that are losing and then start a huge streak after getting healthy.


----------



## Wilham (May 1, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Ownings is a beast. A pinch hitting pitcher hits a opposite field HR. A lot of balls leaving the yard today.



I played against him in my Sophomore year. He only gave up 3 hits and had 2 homers against us. I struck out once and popped out twice. 



Perverted King said:


> Phil Hughs in now on the DL for the Yankees. Not good at all. I wonder if the Yankees are going to turn out to be one of those teams that are losing and then start a huge streak after getting healthy.



I think they may end up dealing either Hughes or Kennedy. Hank is too much like his dad. If the Yanks keep sliding he'll make a drastic move. George was notorious for that.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Ownings is a beast. A pinch hitting pitcher hits a opposite field HR. A lot of balls leaving the yard today.


Yeah crazy stuff. Only problem was that he had a noticeable limp. They still plan on starting him in the Met series, but IDK if that's going to be a smart move. 


King Lloyd said:


> Well, losing to the Pirates was sad. We better win the nest 2.


Hell yeah and now we're going to Arizona. I was really hoping that the Mets would do better against the Pirates, but after an extra inning game and a blow out, I'm not sure they're going to fair well. 


Wilham said:


> I think they may end up dealing either Hughes or Kennedy. Hank is too much like his dad. If the Yanks keep sliding he'll make a drastic move. George was notorious for that.


Yeah. You know he's not feeling great about not trading one or both for Santana when he had the chance. It's going to be tough to trade Hughes though. He's looked very injury prone.


----------



## Wilham (May 1, 2008)

Yeah but he's still young. I see Kennedy being the one who's traded to be honest. If I were a GM I would be calling and seeing if they want to make a deal.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2008)

Yeah he seems to be the one who's more trade-able just because everyone is always looking for young pitching.


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2008)

Arizona is the best game in the NL by far. Mets right now are only like 5th or something.


----------



## Wilham (May 1, 2008)

Yeah they are. Their young with great pitching and solid hitting. 

In the AL the Angels look good. Santana and Saunders both 5-0 and Kotchman being on fire they seem set.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2008)

Well yeah...they get to send Brandon Webb out every 5 days.  And Brandon Webb always seems to be beating Jake Peavy 2-1, 1-0, 3-2...lol.  Peavy is definitely tired of that match-up.


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2008)

I should have picked up Ervin Santana, o well. B-Webb is a beast. The DBacks' pitching staff is scary. Ace B-Webb, number 2 Dan Haren, 3 Micah Owings, Randy Johnson, and now that Max guy is gonna be in. That is terrifying. Theres like 2 aces and 2 number 2s in there. And that Max guy had a scary debut. 13 perfect outs.


----------



## cloud23 (May 1, 2008)

i can't believe i can say this but...the Phillies finally have a winning record in April after 3 straight seasons of bad starts.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2008)

Ervin's breakout year is coming a season late. Everyone was saying next year (that is last year) would be his breakout season and he disappointed me after I drafted him on one of my teams.


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2008)

Well, I knew John Maine and Oliver Perez weren't that good. if only Mets fans could see that...


----------



## Shark Skin (May 2, 2008)

It's too early to give up on Maine and Perez. Neither have been all that bad, just a bit more wild than usual (well Maine that is, Perez always has his bouts of wildness). And maybe we placed our expectations a bit high (I'm guilty of that too). A lot of people thought they could be more like #2s at the 3-4 spots, but they've been 3-4 spot pitchers. I'd still take them over most other #3-4 starters. BTW nice match up today Maine v. Owings (I have both on my fantasy)


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

Owings is on my team, thank god. I wish I get hitting stats for him. Pitchers would get bonus points if they get hits and rbis. I would love to see how well the Mets match up with the best in the NL so far.


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2008)

Metz beating Arizona 5-2 so far. Didn't watch the ending of the Yankees game.


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2008)

God, I'm glad the Mets are winning, but Owings is getting me killed. Fuck it, I ain't playing fantasy anymore. Is there any way I can just transfer a team to someone else. Its too goddamn time consuming and I never don't like using up all the time for this shit. Its fantasy football only from now on. Its short and sweet. Baseball is long and cruel. I think I'm like 6th in my 12 team league. Any takers if its possible?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 3, 2008)

You probably can't. Are you on a Yahoo fantasy team? I mean it's not like you really have to keep on checking though, fantasy baseball isn't really for everyone. 

I saw that game yesterday, Owings just didn't look like he was 100% I think the ankle was still bothering him (and fouling off 2 pitches off of the same foot didn't help him either). I haven't seen him pitch much, but his mechanics seemed off as well. He was driving off the leg that he had the ankle injury on. It was bad for my fantasy team, but oh well, I also had Maine Good win for the Mets, but today is going to be tough. How about that Rowand in Philly, to bad the Giants couldn't hold the Phils off for the win.


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2008)

Forget it, I'm gonna stop playing fantasy baseball and do something else. Its tough when I'm rooting against my team cause I have players against them. Its stupid.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 3, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean, although I don't care about my fantasy team when it comes to cheering for my Mets.


----------



## Perverted King (May 3, 2008)

The Yankees are owning Hernandez.


----------



## Jimin (May 3, 2008)

The Mets have done the most damage to B-Webb yhis season. He looked unstoppable so far till today.


----------



## Perverted King (May 3, 2008)

The game is still close. Mets losing by one. Arizona has a decent bullpen though while the Metz bullpen is shaky.


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2008)

Well, the series is 1-1. Lets win this one Mets.


----------



## cloud23 (May 4, 2008)

Wow....Webb is 7-0. Anyone think he'll win his next start? (his next start is at home against the Phillies)


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2008)

Brandon Webb is easily the top Cy Young candidate so far. Carlos Beltran's numbers are misleading. if you look closely, his on base percentage is higher than last year's. He just gets on base different ways now. His power numbers went down though. Its too bad. he was a 40-40 guy earlier in his career. Think D-Wright is gonna be one eventually?


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Melky Cabrera is killing the ball!

EDIT: Cano just hit a much needed HR for him.


----------



## cloud23 (May 4, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Brandon Webb is easily the top Cy Young candidate so far. Carlos Beltran's numbers are misleading. if you look closely, his on base percentage is higher than last year's. He just gets on base different ways now. His power numbers went down though. Its too bad. he was a 40-40 guy earlier in his career. Think D-Wright is gonna be one eventually?



Yes i do and i think he'll eventually win an MVP award within the next 4 years.


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2008)

Just to clarify, I meant that Beltran had 40-40 potential, not that he had a 40-40 season. But David Wright had a 30-30 last year. hes still young, and his power is getting better. The only problem is that your speed goes down with your age. Vladdy was 1 HR short of a 40-40 season years ago and he can't steal anywhere near where he use to. If Wright wants to do it, he better do it within the next say 5 years. He was a dark horse MVP candidate this year. If he could just get his average up, he might win one this year. His OBP is still very good. However, Hanley Ramirez is easily the top MVP candidate in the NL right now, followed by Derrek Lee and Chase Utley.


----------



## cloud23 (May 4, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Just to clarify, I meant that Beltran had 40-40 potential, not that he had a 40-40 season. But David Wright had a 30-30 last year. hes still young, and his power is getting better. The only problem is that your speed goes down with your age. Vladdy was 1 HR short of a 40-40 season years ago and he can't steal anywhere near where he use to. If Wright wants to do it, he better do it within the next say 5 years. He was a dark horse MVP candidate this year. If he could just get his average up, he might win one this year. His OBP is still very good. However, Hanley Ramirez is easily the top MVP candidate in the NL right now, followed by Derrek Lee and Chase Utley.



Last i checked Utley is leading the NL in almost everything and how does Pat Burell get no attention when he's having such a good season?


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2008)

Well, when a teammate is better than you, your MVP chances go down a bit. Hanley Ramirez is better cause of all the stolen bases.  Hanley can do anything. Utley is great on offense, defense is average. Ramirez isn't a good defender either though. So it is a bit unfair to Burrell, but thats how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## cloud23 (May 4, 2008)

Good Point but if Utley keeps this up the whole season there is no way he won't be the MVP. By the way how many steals does Hanley have?


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2008)

10 so far. Utley's defense could use a bit of an improvement though. I remember in that Mets game, he just froze cause he misjudged where the ball was gonna be and wouldn't get a play on it. Hanley's defense is lacking though. Hes a hell of a shortshop anyways. Hanley's team is also first in the NL East which helps him. Utley has Howard, Rollins, and Burrell to help him. That also hurts cause your teammates can be considered just as good as you. Hanley is clearly the best player on his team.


----------



## cloud23 (May 4, 2008)

Utley puts a lot of effort in his defense and he's getting better. Rollins has been injured and Howard has really been struggling so its only been Utley and Burrell so far. And there is hardly a pitch Utley can't hit. I see the point about Hanley but he might not even be the best Shortstop in his own division.


----------



## Jimin (May 4, 2008)

Jose Reyes isn't on Hanley's level this year. Hanley always have more Hrs and RBis and he has more steals this year than Jose. His average is always higher. Jose is good, but I would take Hanley over him. Hanley is the leadoff hitter, which means he has less RBI chances. Jose is better at defense though. Well, the Phils' big three are excellent. Its only a matter of time till Howard and Rollins get back to form. The Mets' big three had the same problem the year Howard won his MVP. They all played excellent, so its tough to give them the MVP when all 3 of them are so important to the Mets. I was kinda surprised Jimmy won the MVP last year. I thought Fielder or Holliday would win. Its kinda surprising that the Marlins are in first place. You could definitely made the argument that Utley is better than Hanley. Utley won player of the month. But this my opinion, and you are entitled to your own, cloud. Its killing me as a Mets fan though.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 5, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> Yes i do and i think he'll eventually win an MVP award within the next 4 years.



I doubt there will be another pitcher that wins the MVP award. But Cy-Young is ni reach for Webb.

Hanley Ramirez is the best Shortstop in both leagues, hands down.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2008)

^He meant David Wright. Hanley needs to improve his defense. He has way too many errors. D-Wright does too.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 5, 2008)

Hanley is probably going to get moved in the future. Maybe third maybe first. I see him being a third baseman just because he has good enough range for the position and it'd be a waste of a good arm to put him at first. Of course they need someone at SS and they have Cantu at 3rd right now so he won't move anytime soon.


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

I think he should stay as a shortstop. He has potential to surpass the record of HRs by a shortstop.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2008)

He needs to work on his defense though. Its lacking. I think he lead in shortshop errors.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

Baseball was kind of boring for me. I guess I shouldn't have ordered the MLB package. Erwin Santana was impressive though and the pitcher in Arizona(don't renember the name) as well.


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2008)

Oliver Perez blew again. Why am I not surprised? We really need Pedro and Orlando back. Giving up 3 home runs to the Dodgers is a big no-no.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

I missed the Metz game. I don't think Pedro and Orlando are much of a factor anymore to be honest. Pedro is the biggest waste of money by the Metz.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 6, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Oliver Perez blew again. Why am I not surprised? We really need Pedro and Orlando back. Giving up 3 home runs to the Dodgers is a big no-no.



I can't watch him right now. Billy ripped him, and hell, I would too. I mean I really can't stand to watch him right now. He's fucking around with his mechanics every pitch he makes. It's disgusting. One minute he's fine, the next his front shoulder is opening up to fast, the next he's dropping his arm angle... it's like OMG just freaking stay with one motion!


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

Just like Cabrera with his mechanics in Baltimore. He can get wild at times but he can pitch a good game at times.


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2008)

Yay, finally going to see a live Yankees game. Hope they can beat the Indians.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 6, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Yay, finally going to see a live Yankees game. Hope they can beat the Indians.



Me and my buddies are going to the Mariners game on the 25th because one of them is a big Ichiro fan. Then we're gonna see the Blue Jays game on the 5the of June. Just hope Wang is pitching both games.


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2008)

I'm pissed i won't get to see A-Rod. its a shame to miss the AL MVP in action.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

I managed to see A-Rod before he got injured. Hopefully when he returns from the DL he goes on a hot streak.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

I always knew Joba was overrated.  Ever since that bug game. I knew he wasn't as good as people thought.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

LOL is just is second homerun in his carrer. He's pretty dominant and not just dominant he's nasty. That's why they want him as a starting pitcher.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2008)

Yeah be easy on Joba He's human too, he wasn't going to stay perfect forever.


----------



## Wilham (May 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Yay, finally going to see a live Yankees game. Hope they can beat the Indians.



If its tonight than you are going to see a great pitchers dual. With Lee and Wang on the mound I don't see many runs tonight. I would love it if we gave Wang his first loss.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

No way, guys. I'm going hard on Joba. He's a pro athlete and as a pro, you have to take any criticism going your way because you are paid to do this. it's not like he's a high school/college student. He's a pro. It comes with the territory.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, but your calling him overrated for one bad performance. If he has like two or three in a row, well fine you could start to question him, but only one? He's been great this season, don't come down on him for just one bad performance


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

I have only seen Joba in action twice. The bug game in which he threw a wild pitch to tie the game and the game yesterday. Ironic I saw possibly his worst two games.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 7, 2008)

I don't know why he's throwing his 3rd best pitch so much last night, and throwing it 58 feet, trying to get hitters to chase. I question the pitch selection, not Joba's ability. Anybody will tell you Joba is dominant.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

Joba as a setup man is dominant. That doesn't mean Joba the starter will be.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Joba as a setup man is dominant. That doesn't mean Joba the starter will be.



True. Although he does have the tools for starting, but your right about that, you just never know if he'll be the same.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Joba as a setup man is dominant. That doesn't mean Joba the starter will be.



If you look at his minor league stats, you will see dominance at every level. Even if he does struggle as a starter when he is put in that role, he still has plenty of time to develop into a Pedro or Maddux. Randy Johnson wasn't so good his first "couple" of years in the league. Joba reminds me a lot of John Smoltz. Great fastball+slider. Good curve and change. Smoltz has the split, while it seems Joba is working on a 2 seamer. I wouldn't worry about Joba in his rookie season too much. He still has much to learn.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

The Metz are owning the Dodgers right now.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

Wow, a 12-1 beating. Brady penny got owned by the Mets. John Maine rebounded a lot. Ryan Church is having a breakout season as well.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

Joey Votto from the Reds hit 3 HRs today in a game. The rest of the team hit 4. I love games with a lot of HRs.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2008)

Who would have thought Cliff Lee would be this good? That guy's ERA is under 1. His WHIP's like 0.5. He has a 16 to 1 K to BB ratio. Amazing.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

Well looks at the guys that are having unexpected success around the league. Rryan Church, Nate McClouth and like you mentioned Cliff Lee.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

Alright, which superstars have sucked so far this year? Andruw Jones is 1. Troy Tulowizki(sp?), Carlso Delgado, Carlos Beltran, and some other guys who were suppose to be good have just sucked.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

Troy Tulowizki is injured and might be out until the All-Star break. He will have a bad season for sure.

I don't know what's with Andruw Jones. Looks like he lost the strike zone.

Delgado and Beltran will bounce back in my opinion.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

Micah Owings should go to the AL. He'll make a lot more money. Not only will be a starting pitcher, he'll be paid to DH every day hes not pitching. Beltran's average is slow, but his OBP is still high due to all the walks. he just needs some hits. Hes paid the big bucks for hits and rbis, not walks.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

^That would be to risky. He's a great pitcher and you don't want to risk injuring him. A pinch-hit role and hitting when he pitches is fine.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

If he ever just starts to suck at pitching, just make him an Of or something. So I'm guessing picking Texas to win their division is already over with, right? I also picked the Tigers to win theirs. They have a shot.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

I think the Tigers will take the Central but the Indias are tough so it might do down with the Tigers getting the Wild Card and the Indians winning the division. The East will go to the Red Sox. The Yankees won't make it to the playoffs this year. The West will go to the Angels.

In the NL, the Metz for the East, Arizona for the West and the Cubs for the Central. The Wild Card will go to either the Dodgers or The Cardinals. I would say the Rockies but I don't see them repeating the success.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Alright, which superstars have sucked so far this year? Andruw Jones is 1. Troy Tulowizki(sp?), Carlso Delgado, Carlos Beltran, and some other guys who were suppose to be good have just sucked.



My number 1 would unquestionably be Ryan Howard. He's batting .168! I'd also say Chris Young, who's ERA is over 4 and his WHIP is embarrassing. CC Sabathia barely qualifies as a pitcher right now. And it pains me to say this about my favorite non-Red Sox player, but Roy Oswalt has terrible numbers right now, although he's been better the last three weeks. Hunter Pence started dreadfully slow as well.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, man. Pick them now. Most of mine looked OK. I thought Texas was gonna be that surprise team. So far, the marlins and rays have been that team.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

I must agree with Ryan Howard.  At least he's not like Andrew Jones.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 8, 2008)

Andruw Jones, Delgado and Beltran aren't even "superstars." Superstars are like David Ortiz, A-Rod, Jeter, Pujols, Hanley, Brandon Webb, Papelbon, Mariano. Tulo is going through a sophomore slump it seems before he got injured. The knock against him is he can only hit in a hitter's ball park. Braun is off to an average start. 

Ortiz's career died in the 1st three weeks, and finally has it going. Papelbon looks more and more hittable each day; just blew a save last night. Jeter and A-Rod definitely needs to step it up. A-Rod is on the DL so we'll cut him some slack.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

I knew one day Papelbon will be hitable. I think he's overrated.

Jeter is going fine at the moment. He's hitting over .300 and he had over 15 RBIs I believe. He still has no HRs though. Still for the Yankees second hitter he's doing well. Giambi is the one that needs to get going. He's another Beltran. Walks and no hits.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 8, 2008)

Papelbon's looking hittable? Say wha?! Let's look at the numbers:

ERA: 1.59
WHIP: .76
BAA: .196

That was his first blown save of the year, and it was caused mainly by an error. And finally, I watch every single Red Sox game, and he looks as sharp as ever.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2008)

Giambi is lame. 20 mil for that? I wouldn't pay 5 million for that.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

Mussina is looking sharp right now in the 4th. We have a good one in that Bx.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

LOL here I was talking shit about Giambi and he just destroyed a pitch into the upper deck.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 8, 2008)

If you sign both Teixera and C.C. to 7 year deals, by their last year, they will suck. C.C. end up like Mussina, and Teixera will end up like Giambi. Sure there are like 2-3 years between Mussina/C.C. and Giambi/Teixera, but thats all it comes down to. 

Giambi did good his first couple of years, now all of a sudden a couple of injuries later, he sucks and you wouldn't want him, and he was a total waste. Giambi and Moose are way past their primes, and anything average from them would be appreciated.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

I still think Moose can win 15 games. Giambi is a lost cuase though.

I think your judging Texeira a little too soon.


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

Wow! Sexson and that pitcher went at it! I can't wait for the full story on Baseball Tonight.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2008)

Cool, anyone post a clip whens its online.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 9, 2008)

Great pitchers duel today; Doc Halladay vs. C.C. Sabathia. Can't wait.


----------



## Wilham (May 9, 2008)

Hopefully CC can get it together and shut the Jays down.


Heres the video of the fight:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nl4AJ5wOKRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 9, 2008)

can't watch the video because I'm at work, and they blocked youtube. I'll take a peak when I get home.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2008)

Damn he threw his freaking helmet at him head, but hit him on his back luckly. That was very dangerous. I'm sure someone got hit before this happened because the pitch was up, but it wasn't that close to his head for him to react like that. I can see a big suspension for Sexson right there.


----------



## Wilham (May 9, 2008)

2 rangers were hit earlier. no mariners were and the pitch was just high it wasn't even inside.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 9, 2008)

I doubt there will be suspensions if he was hit in the back.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2008)

No, Sexson wasn't hit on the back. The pitch wasn't even close to him. Sexson took off his helmet ran at Gabbard and threw his helmet at Gabbard with the intent to hit his head, or so it seemed. The helmet hit Gabbard around the upper back.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 9, 2008)

Ahhhh....

Lesson learned. Don't fuck with a 6'8 slugger.


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

I guess Sexson was just fustraded from his slump.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2008)

Holy hell.  I've been looking all over for an MLB thread and only when I create one does a moderator tell me one already exists.

Nice.

Anyway I see only one Bostonian around so far and he's not online so I'll have to keep my Red Sox love to a minimum right now.  Except I will advertise the beating of Julio Lugo for repeated suckitude.

I saw that Gabbard/Sexson bit.  Yeah not a good idea to piss someone off like that especially when even your catcher would be nervous to get in the way.  However if it were Papelbon or Beckett against Sexson, their bitter, ornery, and crazy styles might overcome the physical advantage.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2008)

^I'm not a Boston fan, BTW. I support NY teams. I can't support the Knicks right ow cause they're a joke team so I picked the Celtics when the season started. I want KG to get that ring.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 9, 2008)

Wow, Papelbon grabbed Manny's balls?

Thats quite disgusting.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Wow, Papelbon grabbed Manny's balls?
> 
> Thats quite disgusting.



Ya heard of Manny being Manny?  Well there's Paps being Paps.  Only Sox fans and sports analysts really know the inner workings of Mr. Jonathan Papelbon.  He's that nutty.  He is Boston love :3

A pity King Lloyd...real pity...well at least you've got props for KG.  Can't say the same about the NY teams.

Oh and if ItNeverRains hasn't been on this yet, tell him to get his ass over here.  If he shows up and I'm not around, tell him I said thank you for beating the D-BagsD-Backs because with them losing and Boston winning, the Olde Town Team is one step closer to claiming more MLB glory.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 9, 2008)

All I can think about while watching that Sexson freak-out vid is that Kason Gabbard is on the Rangers because Theo had a crush on that goddamn Eric Gagne.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> All I can think about while watching that Sexson freak-out vid is that Kason Gabbard is on the Rangers because Theo had a crush on that goddamn Eric Gagne.



I know Jove, I know.  It hurt me too.  I think it also did Gabbard a huge disservice where that fat fuck Quebecois got a ring that he didn't deserve while an up and coming pitcher gets the screw job with the Rangers.

Theo still has to learn a few things, like the detriment of a Julio Lugo.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2008)

Julio Lugo sucks, he may be the only weak link in that red Sox lineup. Ortiz is getting back to being Ortiz. Manny is still Manny. I don't think you guys will repeat though. I'm thinking a NL team is gonna win it this year. Hopefully, the Cubs or the Mets.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 9, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I know Jove, I know.  It hurt me too.  I think it also did Gabbard a huge disservice where that fat fuck Quebecois got a ring that he didn't deserve while an up and coming pitcher gets the screw job with the Rangers.
> 
> Theo still has to learn a few things, like the detriment of a Julio Lugo.



Ugh... I wish Epstein could trade as well as he drafts. When Lugo figures out that tricky glove-to-throwing-hand switch, he might be worth at least half of what they're paying him. 

One thing I can say for Gagne is that he made the WS a little sweeter. Without him, the Red Sox would have went right through the season, and a WS would have been inevitable. Thanks to that hirsute loser, there was a little concern to make things interesting and less boring. The key game was the game he blew against the Angels, the game where the Sox miraculously rallied against Shields and K-Rod in the bottom of the 8th, scoring 4 runs when down by 3. Then that idiot gave up 3, and ruined my night.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2008)

Gagne has done wonders for my fantasy team I wonder why I still have him on my team, let alone, why I've had him on my team for the past two years.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2008)

Ugh.  Like Kennedy and Hughes, Buchholz and Lester can't seem to be holding themselves against teams and need superior offense to always get them out of the jams.  Fuck I hate watching games like that.

Maybe Schilling coming back might be a good thing for the rotation.  Good thing luck loves to be on Boston's side.


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

Damn! The Yanks almost beat up on Todd Jones.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Damn! The Yanks almost beat up on Todd Jones.



Bwahahaha!  And the Sox offense pulls into the lead in the TCs!  Mike "Dr. Doubles" Lowell ftw!   Sorry man.  Nothing personal, but being a proud Beantown Sox fan I gotta enjoy that schadenfreude.

Yeah it's interesting how the Yankees seem to be allergic to Detroit and their Tigers.  Kind of like how the Bronx is allergic to Baltimore and Boston is to Toronto.  There's always some fucking team to counter-balance one of greatness.

Okajima already making some short work of Minnesota offense.  What a great deal Boston got with him.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2008)

OK, so we have like 4 mets fan here and only 1 Red Sox fan. What a misrepresentation.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> OK, so we have like 4 mets fan here and only 1 Red Sox fan. What a misrepresentation.



Yeah I know...funny.  But I have no problems with the Mets whatsoever so it's all good.

FUCK!  AND AS I TYPE THIS PAPELBON BLOWS THE SAVE!  GOD DAMN IT!   What has happened to our man?!?  I still blame this on Lugo.

Oh well...at least the Yankees lost.  Besides I wasn't even expecting a victory with the way Lester was pitching.  Still atop the AL East with NYY 4.5 games behind and shockingly the Rays 2.5 games behind.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2008)

Dude, Lugo sucks. But its not his fault Papelbon blew the save. Papelbon is prone to the big inning every now and then. No one is gonna have a 100 save percentage.


----------



## Mael (May 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Dude, Lugo sucks. But its not his fault Papelbon blew the save. Papelbon is prone to the big inning every now and then. No one is gonna have a 100 save percentage.



Oh I know this was totally Papelbon shitting the bed, but I always feel more comfortable blaming Lugo just because.  He caused it the first time and I believe his shittiness spread a curse on Papelbon which caused the second loss.

I'm pissed but not devastated since the Boston bats are still alive and now we have a reason to ruin some Minnesota shit.  Vengeance is a dish Boston likes to serve personally.  The Atlanta Hawks learned that in Game 7 and now hopefully the Twins will learn the same thing.

Also noticed all the Bleach women.  Good thing Yachiru's not in that otherwise there'd be pedo issues and a pissed off Zaraki.


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

I have a Yochriu version, but shes a loli. XD. Its not porno, so its not banned anyways. No offense dude, but I loved that the Giants beat the Pats. Anyways, Red Sox will win the division. Yanks won't even make the playoffs I think. A-Rod won't repeat the season he had last year. And the pitching sucks. Hank is already shook that his team's pitching sucks so much that he wanted Joba to start now. I can't see the Red Sox winning it all again this though. They're have a great season, but won't repeat. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

Hmmm... this is a bit unsettling, but Pap's had stretches like this before. He still looks good; Lester's the one with whom I'm upset. I could tell right away what he was going to be worth; I'm shocked he made it through 5. But with Dice, Wake, and Buchholz slated for the rest of the series, the Sox should be fine.

Side note: Youk's on fucking fire right now.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I have a Yochriu version, but shes a loli. XD. Its not porno, so its not banned anyways. No offense dude, but I loved that the Giants beat the Pats. Anyways, Red Sox will win the division. Yanks won't even make the playoffs I think. A-Rod won't repeat the season he had last year. And the pitching sucks. Hank is already shook that his team's pitching sucks so much that he wanted Joba to start now. I can't see the Red Sox winning it all again this though. They're have a great season, but won't repeat. Just my 2 cents.



With the way the Sox play when everything clicks, I think they still have what it takes.  Of course I'd want to see how they'd fare against the Diamondbacks or some of the other NL teams before I make a bold prediction like them taking the WS again.  Things like this early on in the season just allows room for lessons to be learned.  Paps has to stop elevating that ball and quit getting all riled up.  I'm not sure whether you're a Mets or Yanks fan (hope Mets like my man Shark) but we all know the deal with blown saves...worst loss ever.

As far as the Pats goes, the arrogance behind it all was more irritating than the loss.  I remember having to deal with NYers saying that now the Yankees will keep the spirit going.  I laugh at them now .  Besides, I knew it was going to happen sooner or later since no team has an infinite amount of steam.  It just sucked that they decided to lose it on the Super Bowl.  I agree with you on the Sox taking the AL East and maybe reaching the WS, but winning it is another story.

In other news the Lakers aren't as superhuman as everyone thinks and hopefully the Celtics can face them down in the finals (provided both get there) and we'll see just how well Pau Gasol does with the mighty KG against him and his ilk.

@Jove: Couldn't agree more.  Lester and Buch still have not earned my confidence but the other three have.  Schilling might be making a return soon and I'd like to see that.  Also yes, Youk is on fucking fire and so is the lovable Lowell.  Dusty "Wee Man" P is still my boy though and no one can catch Jacoby.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> No offense dude, but I loved that the Giants beat the Pats.



Must...kill... 




WalkingMaelstrom said:


> @Jove: Couldn't agree more.  Lester and Buch still have not earned my confidence but the other three have.  Schilling might be making a return soon and I'd like to see that.  Also yes, Youk is on fucking fire and so is the lovable Lowell.  Dusty "Wee Man" P is still my boy though and no one can catch Jacoby.



Doesn't it seem like Lowell's been with the team forever? The thought of the Sox without him seems unnatural now.

I definitely don't trust Lester, but I have full faith in Clay, at least until July. Then we see if his arm holds up.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> Must...kill...



If I cared more about football than baseball, I'd feel the same way...but I do not.




> Doesn't it seem like Lowell's been with the team forever? The thought of the Sox without him seems unnatural now.
> 
> I definitely don't trust Lester, but I have full faith in Clay, at least until July. Then we see if his arm holds up.



He's fit himself in quite nice with the way he's been playing, kinda like Pedroia and Ellsbury who are already fan favorites, esp. amongst the Sox youth.  Agree with you on Lester, but Buch is really hit or miss and I'm not really a fan of that.  I like reliability like with Beckett.


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

^Hey, don't get too mad. You still won 3 Superbowls and I'm just supporting my home team. If the Pats were 19-0, you would feel the same.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Hey, don't get too mad. You still won 3 Superbowls and I'm just supporting my home team. If the Pats were 19-0, you would feel the same.



It would feel especially awesome, since I really hate the Giants. History's residue bred that contempt. New England use to be Giants territory until 1960 when the Patriots were established. Some families maintained these loyalties, so I have to deal with those people every once in a while. It got much better when Bledsoe thankfully went down and the Pats started winning.

Hopefully, I'll get a little revenge, because my dream is to see the Red Sox beat the Mets. I wasn't old enough to remember '86, but I've had to deal with it all my life.


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

I wasn't even alive then, but I guess Boston teams have been tormented by NY teams. Hey, well, you can diss the Yankees fans right now. My team has won 2 titles recently, while your team still can't buy one.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

Yaya, you guys have it easy.

I just have to sit back and hope that some team from Chicago not named after footwear can actually win something in my lifetime.

Hello Mael!


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Hey, I support the Cubs as well. The Mets and Cubs are my teams. And I usually support the NL over the Al.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Hey, I support the Cubs as well. The Mets and Cubs are my teams. And I usually support the NL over the Al.



Well, yeah.

As much as I love Mael, I have trouble accepting any league that isn't willing to let its pitchers flail pathetically at an 85 mph fastball.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Yaya, you guys have it easy.
> 
> I just have to sit back and hope that some team from Chicago not named after footwear can actually win something in my lifetime.
> 
> Hello Mael!



Hey ya crazy bastard!  Looks like you're the real winner of tonight's games with a Cubby masterpiece coupled with a Sox spoiler.  Alas you do win the pity game since the Cubbies are still way in the hole hoping to crawl themselves out.

Gotta take care of the D-Bags and Cardies first though.  The Beantowners will do what they can.  Other than that I have no real beef with the NL whatsoever.  The only teams I have beef with are the Angels, Yankees, and to an extent the Indians.

Rains, I seem to recall Dice-K actually managing a hit and 2 RBIs in a World Series game against the Colorado "God's Team" Rockies, so it's not always pathetic.  I'll keep my wonderful DHs thank you very much.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Rains, I seem to recall Dice-K actually managing a hit in a World Series game against the Colorado "God's Team" Rockies, so it's not always pathetic.  I'll keep my wonderful DHs thank you very much.



You only say that 'cause it allows you to keep David Ortiz around without having to watch him fumble with a ground ball every time one takes a wild bounce off a speck of dust.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> You only say that 'cause it allows you to keep David Ortiz around without having to watch him fumble with a ground ball every time one takes a wild bounce off a speck of dust.



Touche salesman.  Nevertheless I don't make the rules but I certainly enjoy my AL rules.  That's how we roll. big hittin' all day. 

Of course the Red Sox don't always need the DH to come through.  We still have Mike "Dr. Doubles" Lowell and Manny the Bad Man Ramirez (he is loev and ShikaTema [b/c they are win]).


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

I think the DH isn't a good idea. The pitcher is part of the team. They should at least learn the basics of batting. All I see is bunting and bad swinging.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

I don't know about you, but I get a boner every time Carlos Zambrano steps up to the plate. 

And just today (okay, yesterday technically) Ted Lilly knocked in the game tying run.  This is a guy who spent the majority of his career in the AL, and career .127 batter, who this year is batting .250 with two RBI's and only his second career extra base hit.  

I love to see that.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> I don't know about you, but I get a boner every time Carlos Zambrano steps up to the plate.
> 
> And just today (okay, yesterday technically) Ted Lilly knocked in the game tying run.  This is a guy who spent the majority of his career in the AL, and career .127 batter, who this year is batting .250 with two RBI's and only his second career extra base hit.
> 
> I love to see that.



Every player has their day.  Interesting to see such a good stat and a pull-through from a former ALer but take in mind, his AVG was because he was in the AL.

And Zambrano certainly is a wild one he is he is.


----------



## Perverted King (May 10, 2008)

Jimmy Rollings returned to the Phils today. The NL East is going to be awesome this summer.


----------



## Wilham (May 10, 2008)

Well Sexton got 6 games for his retarded effort to get the Mariners rolling. And CC held it down last night.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

Every time I see someone charge the plate, I watch the pitcher cover his head and drop to the dirt, and I remember the time Robin Ventura charged Nolan Ryan.

That's the way you do it, get the asshole in a headlock and give him a few punches to the noggin.  That said, not everyone is as old and cranky as Ryan, and Richie Sexson has about 7 inches and 40 pounds on good ol' Robin, but still.  

...

Oh yah, and yesterday I completely forgot to congratulate me boy, Geovany Soto, NL Rookie of the month, baby.  Hopefully the first of many to come.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Every time I see someone charge the plate, I watch the pitcher cover his head and drop to the dirt, and I remember the time Robin Ventura charged Nolan Ryan.
> 
> That's the way you do it, get the asshole in a headlock and give him a few punches to the noggin.  That said, not everyone is as old and cranky as Ryan, and Richie Sexson has about 7 inches and 40 pounds on good ol' Robin, but still.



The way you do it is the way Brian McRae did it years ago, when he just turned on his heels and charged the opposing team's dugout, trying to fight Rangers manager Kevin Kennedy. Now THAT was a brawl.


----------



## cloud23 (May 10, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Jimmy Rollings returned to the Phils today. The NL East is going to be awesome this summer.



3-5 a HR and 3 RBI's
thats a pretty good return isn't it  and yes the NL East is going to be very tough and fun to watch


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> The way you do it is the way Brian McRae did it years ago, when he just turned on his heels and charged the opposing team's dugout, trying to fight Rangers manager Kevin Kennedy. Now THAT was a brawl.



You have to have seen the Izzy Alcantara one, right?

Where he just hauls off and kicks the catcher in the face, before charging the mound and precedes to try and take on the entire posing team all by himself?  That was the shit. 

Edit: Found a Vid! Izzy Flips a Shit

Oh yeah, and this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vHaLNireXnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

^That looked like an accident. But the pitcher got shooked on that one. I still haven't seen the Mariners and Rangers fight.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^That looked like an accident. But the pitcher got shooked on that one. I still haven't seen the Mariners and Rangers fight.



I know.  

I just thought it was funny and somewhat relevant, so I posted it.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2008)

I watched Women's Softball today.  Team USA vs. Oklahoma University.  JENNIE FINCH IS AS FUCKING HOT AS EVER.  Great ass, gorgeous face.


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Jennie Finch isn't bad at all. Soto has been flat out impressive. He's a rookie catcher, but his numbers hang with all the big boys so far. I'm very impressed. Right now, he's the best offensive catcher. I'm not too sure on his defense. Can anyone clarify this, without bias?


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Jennie Finch isn't bad at all. Soto has been flat out impressive. He's a rookie catcher, but his numbers hang with all the big boys so far. I'm very impressed. Right now, he's the best offensive catcher. I'm not too sure on his defense. Can anyone clarify this, without bias?



Yeah, I'll try to keep it as unbiased as possible, seeing as I watch him just about every day.

Soto is a good defender, but not great.  He makes few mistakes (.995 fielding percentage currently- 1 error), and excels at getting his body in front of the ball.  He has a strong arm, but struggles at times getting to his feet and into a throwing position quickly.  In spring training he failed to pick off a single steal attempt.  He has, however, improved much on this during the regular season, and is pretty consistent and his throws are rarely wild (I can only recall one occasion it got passed second base) even if they don't get there on time.

Some of his struggles getting into position almost certainly had to do with his weight, but he's dropped a lot of body fat from last year.

Oddly, defensively he has so far outperformed Henry Blanco, a backup known for his exceptional defense but weak bat.  But Blanco hasn't played nearly as much.

Soto's base running isn't at all exceptional.  He isn't particularly fast, and most likely will not be stealing many bases.  He has been a triple shy of the cycle twice this season, and had a couple of occasions where a faster runner would probably have been able to turn the corner.

I guess it turned into more a scouting report than anything else, but I just decided to touch on some other things.  His best aspect is certainly his hitting, though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> You have to have seen the Izzy Alcantara one, right?
> 
> Where he just hauls off and kicks the catcher in the face, before charging the mound and precedes to try and take on the entire posing team all by himself?  That was the shit.
> 
> ...



Oh, dude, have you seen this one? 

[YOUTUBE]Aw8iF9Zxaz0[/YOUTUBE]

This is Rod Allen, when he was playing in Japan, going BERSERK. Because he used to be in the Tigers radio booth, NESN would show this every time the Sox played Detroit. I'll never get tired of this, ever. EVER

As for Izzy, that's an all-time classic. Simply unprecedented. My favorite part of that vid is after he throws that wild windmill punch, no one on the other team wants to be within acres of him, so he's just wheeling around, looking for someone to hit. Then the 3rd baseman goes for a fucking double-leg underhook, and Izzy SPRAWLS. Someone get this guy a fight with Fedor!

Unfortunately, he was never the same after that. I was looking forward to seeing him playing for the Sox, too. At the time, he was clearly the best player in the minors, and after that, he never recaptured whatever he had. Could you imagine if he got called up that Summer? He would have been on the same team with Carl Everett!


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Wow, I just realized that A-Rod might possibly become the best player ever in baseball. He has already had a 40-40 season. He has 522 HRs and may possibly become the leader in HRs. He already has 3 MVPs, and should have 4 IMO. He has 2 Gold Gloves at SS. He has a ton of Silver Slugger awards. His fielding percentage went down since he went to the Yanks at 3B. But yeah, A-Rod can be the best ever. If he plays out the best of his current contract, thats a 24 year career. Most impressive is that he debuted only at 18. Most impressive. And NY hated him before last year.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oh, dude, have you seen this one?
> 
> This is Rod Allen, when he was playing in Japan, going BERSERK. Because he used to be in the Tigers radio booth, NESN would show this every time the Sox played Detroit. I'll never get tired of this, ever. EVER



WOW.

That shit is great!  He chases the little guy all the way to the warning track.  I've seen a lot of fights, but that one is just a straight out race for your life!


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> WOW.
> 
> That shit is great!  He chases the little guy all the way to the warning track.  I've seen a lot of fights, but that one is just a straight out race for your life!



Ah baseball brawls are great.  Of course I still like my hockey slugfest a little more but they're still great.  Seeing all these videos makes me upset that I cannot get my hands on Pedro Martinez taking out Mr. Don Zimmer, a classy gent who happened to be near twice Pedro's age if not more.

Now that's entertainment. 

@Lloyd: As much as I do not like the Yankee franchise and especially that fat fuck Hank Steinbrenner, I have to give A-Rod his credit.  He's accomplished so much with his abilities and sometimes it amazes me when I hear Yankees fans bitching about him.  He's already gotten you guys some glory so cut him some slack.  Wasn't around from 1998-2000 but still he's got some significant achievements under his belt.

@Rains: Haven't paid too much attention to the NL since they don't feel like showing it here in New England.  

Also concerning women's softball, I hate to sound sexist but female sports don't really interest me in the slightest when there's MLB at the helm.

Fuck dude...Dice-K again being the walking machine.  I swear if he breaks a record for walking his ass is deported pronto.  Seriously Matsuzaka, _*cut the shit.*_ 

Sox win, Cubbies win, Mets half their 2-gamer, a good night.  Lowell/Lowrie/Youkilis/Pedroia = loev .  Seriously, Lowrie should sub for Lugo more often.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I think the DH isn't a good idea. The pitcher is part of the team. They should at least learn the basics of batting. All I see is bunting and bad swinging.


The DH was actually the NL's idea.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

Wow, I have to say I'm proud of the Marlins right now, extending Hanley Ramirez at 6 years, $70 million. He could have been on the Red Sox... but I'll take Beckett and Lowell.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> Wow, I have to say I'm proud of the Marlins right now, extending Hanley Ramirez at 6 years, $70 million. He could have been on the Red Sox... but I'll take Beckett and Lowell.



You forgot Lowrie.  He is starting to make himself very loffable in the Bean, especially with a clutch HR as his first major league HR.  Right now it's  for Mr. Lowrie.

And no one can catch Jacoby...no one.

Lloyd: Hard hit the Celts took, but I'm sure they'll bounce right back.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You forgot Lowrie.  He is starting to make himself very loffable in the Bean, especially with a clutch HR as his first major league HR.  Right now it's  for Mr. Lowrie.
> 
> And no one can catch Jacoby...no one.
> 
> Lloyd: Hard hit the Celts took, but I'm sure they'll bounce right back.



Crisp-Lowrie is possibly the most unlikely back-to-back coupling I've ever seen. And Pap shut the door. He won't be giving up another run for a while.

Jacoby can beat out routine grounders. He's insane.

Nice night for Grady Sizemore; if he could ever figure out how to hit above .300, he'd be the best player in the game.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 10, 2008)

You know who I'm proud of?

Ryan Fucking Dempster.  When did he suddenly remember he knew how to pitch?  The bastard is lights out this season!



Good that the BoSox won too!  And I'll say, being a Cubs fan, I ain't too dissapointed in Eric Gagne either!


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Wow, 70 mil over 6 years for Hanley is a f'ing steal. Hes putting up MVP numbers. Just gotta get better on defense.


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> You know who I'm proud of?
> 
> Ryan Fucking Dempster.  When did he suddenly remember he knew how to pitch?  The bastard is lights out this season!
> 
> ...



Yes I read his stats and they are impressive.  A Cubs win paired with a Sox win is always win, but accompanied by a Yankees loss (and I guess a Cardinals loss for you as well) and we've got near orgasm.



> And I'll say, being a Cubs fan, I ain't too dissapointed in Eric Gagne either!



And I'll say, being a Red Sox fan, _*DO NOT*_ say that again!  Gagne is a name the Fens does not mention under harsh penalties.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 11, 2008)

And with that, the Cubbies sweep the Snakes under the rug.

Hopefully this means they're out of their slump.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 11, 2008)

What the hell just happened in the Dodgers-Astros game? I never would have expected Jonathan Broxton to allow 6 earned runs in 1/3rd of an inning.


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> What the hell just happened in the Dodgers-Astros game? I never would have expected Jonathan Broxton to allow 6 earned runs in 1/3rd of an inning.



Every pitcher has their "shit the bed" moment.  Right now Tim Wakefield is getting that moment which of course aggravates the shit outta me, but thank God for our offense that refuses to go quietly into that night.  Red Sox pitching weakness has returned 

@Rains: Said it on the ShikaTema FC, but I'll say it again, I heard brooms are great this time of year.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 12, 2008)

Joe Nathan got smacked around last night. Didn't blow the save though.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Joe Nathan got smacked around last night. Didn't blow the save though.



Could be worse...it could always be Eric Gagne.  The man is an unholy name to never be mentioned in the halls of Fenway Park...ever.


----------



## Perverted King (May 12, 2008)

Good to see Florida wants to keep Hanley. They should keep Uggla as well for sure. He has incredible potential. This deal is awesome. When I look at Longoria's deal and this one I say is pretty fare. Marlins have a good team and I wouldn't be surprised if they win the Wild Card this year. The Dodgers and The Marlins are my picks so far this year for the Wild Card.

One of the surprises for me this season is Vlad is struggling.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 12, 2008)

Closer-wise, I'm happy that Kerry Wood seems to finally be calming down in that closer role, he isn't relying on his slider as much, and using that 97 mph fastball, back-breaking, unmatchable slurve to shut it down in the ninth inning.

Formerly dominant closers in the NL Central are going down all over this year...


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Closer-wise, I'm happy that Kerry Wood seems to finally be calming down in that closer role, he isn't relying on his slider as much, and using that 97 mph fastball, back-breaking, unmatchable slurve to shut it down in the ninth inning.
> 
> Formerly dominant closers in the NL Central are going down all over this year...



This might make you happy Rains:


Youk gets the honorable mention for AL MVP.  Oh I hope Buchholz shows us that he's worth the spot on the rotation tonight, because I know Boston's bats don't get lazy anymore.  I could use a good old Yankee loss and Sox win for pure


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 12, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> This might make you happy Rains:
> 
> 
> Youk gets the honorable mention for AL MVP.  Oh I hope Buchholz shows us that he's worth the spot on the rotation tonight, because I know Boston's bats don't get lazy anymore.  I could use a good old Yankee loss and Sox win for pure



Woo! Soto _and_ Zambrano?  I think I just creamed myself!  And that's a good thing too, it's exactly what I've been trying to do for the past hour!

On that note, you have 50 posts, REP ME HARD!  You've promised me a lot of green Mael!


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Woo! Soto _and_ Zambrano?  I think I just creamed myself!  And that's a good thing too, it's exactly what I've been trying to do for the past hour!
> 
> On that note, you have 50 posts, REP ME HARD!  You've promised me a lot of green Mael!



I already did for your Shika Space Marine sketch.

Shikamaru Space Marines!  Attack!
MEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Perverted King (May 12, 2008)

Manny just hit 498.

There has been talk of Griffey going back to Seattle. Kind of early for that if you ask me.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Manny just hit 498.



Let me tell you all about a man named Manuel Aristides Ramirez.  He is a bad man, a VERY BAD MAN.  The best part is, he's Boston's bad man.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 12, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Let me tell you all about a man named Manuel Aristides Ramirez.  He is a bad man, a VERY BAD MAN.  The best part is, he's Boston's bad man.



Manny likes his balls fondled!
Gender has no meaning to Manny!

   
 
​
...

I'm listening to the AAA Iowa Cubs until the Chicago Cubs game starts.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Manny likes his balls fondled!
> Gender has no meaning to Manny!
> 
> I'm listening to the AAA Iowa Cubs until the Chicago Cubs game starts. ​




You can go be an hero that's what you can do.  Manny didn't like it.  It was a sneak attack from Papelbon.  Even I wouldn't have seen it coming.​


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You can go be an hero that's what you can do.  Manny didn't like it.  It was a sneak attack from Papelbon.  Even I wouldn't have seen it coming.



If I was around Pap, I'd be on guard for everything. I remember a time, only several years ago in fact, when the Red Sox had almost no charisma, and very few likable characters. Things were already completely different by the time the 2003 club solidified, with Papi, Manny, Pedro, Lowe, Millar, etc. (probably my favorite Sox team ever), but the addition of a guy like Papelbon is a true blessing. His segments on New England Sports Tonight are legendary.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 12, 2008)

Forgot Nomar, and Damon.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Forgot Nomar.



Yes, what a lively young extrovert that guy was.  

I liked Nomar, but it was definitely time for him to go in '04, much like Bledsoe in '02. Of course, I never liked Bledsoe and was glad to see him go, whereas Nomar was simply another casualty of the 2003 ALCS, which, of course, NEVER HAPPENED.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 12, 2008)

I remember when Nomar was with the Cubs for like... half a year.

He was here... then gone... very very quietly.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> I remember when Nomar was with the Cubs for like... half a year.
> 
> He was here... then gone... very very quietly.



Ah Nomar Garciaparra, or Mr. Hamm as I (and Doug Mirabelli) would call him.  Truth be told I never liked the guy because he swung for the fence all the time and he had that aura of being a bitch when things went awry.

And speaking of awry, Mr. Buchholz needs to learn some fucking control otherwise Manny will belt him for fucking up his 498th HR mojo.

And is it me or has Tampa Bay become scary all of a sudden?  5-0 against the Yanks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Ah Nomar Garciaparra, or Mr. Hamm as I (and Doug Mirabelli) would call him.  Truth be told I never liked the guy because he swung for the fence all the time and he had that aura of being a bitch when things went awry.
> 
> And speaking of awry, Mr. Buchholz needs to learn some fucking control otherwise Manny will belt him for fucking up his 498th HR mojo.



Nomar's first few seasons were incredible. The guy could do it all at the plate, he played solid defense, he had that ridiculous OCD routine every at-bat, and he became a demigod. Even Teddy Ballgame was a fan. But once he hurt that wrist, he never recovered. At least they sent him a ring.

Clay's going to be a #1. His pitches are just too sharp not to be. Maybe it'll be next year, maybe 2010, but the Red Sox are going to have three #1's at the top of their roto eventually.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

So far this performance is telling me he's got a long trip ahead of him.  Him and Lester...both on struggle status.

Makes me wonder how Schilling will fare in his return.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 12, 2008)

Not everyday you see a unnassisted triple play, is it?

Most unspectacular looking spectacular play in all of sports.


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

^Got a vid of the triple play? It'll be on MLB.com most likely.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

Well that was an embarrassing loss.  So from what I've analyzed the only real consistent pitcher on the Red Sox is Beckett and that's it.  Dice-K is undefeated but he's been a notorious walker so I want to see how it'll go a little longer down the road.

At least the Yankees lost to the Rays.  Damn son...those Rays...


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 12, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Got a vid of the triple play? It'll be on MLB.com most likely.





It takes him all of two steps to get out 3 guys.


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

^That was more luck than anything. The catch was nice, but the double steal/hit and run attempts made it all possible.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 12, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^That was more luck than anything. The catch was nice, but the double steal/hit and run attempts made it all possible.



Exactly.  Pretty much every time a triple play happens (14 times), it's about 2% skill in making the catch, 3% mental in recognizing the opportunity, and 95% pure dumb luck having the situation handed to you.

I'm not taking anything away from it, he made a great catch, but when both runners take off and the ball is hit right to you, it's pretty much inevitable.  The reason it's so rare is because there are so many little requirements.  There has to be:

1. No outs.
2. Runners on first and second.
3. Both runners trying to steal.
4. Ball hit directly to second baseman/short stop right near the bag.
5. First baseman making enough progress to be tagged easily at the plate. 

At least for the simplest, most basic UTP.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 12, 2008)

Guess no one's happy today. The Mets just got their asses handed to them by the worst offensive club in the majors 10-4.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 12, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Guess no one's happy today. The Mets just got their asses handed to them by the worst offensive club in the majors 10-4.



What the fuck, Shark?  Have you completely forgotten about me??!!

Cubs won 12-3.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> What the fuck, Shark?  Have you completely forgotten about me??!!
> 
> Cubs won 12-3.



And I'm more neutral because though the Sox lost, the Yankees got :spwank ed by the Rays.

There's always tomorrow for the Sox who refuse to give up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2008)

So the Indians got 18 IP and 0 ER from their starters today, and still only split the double-header. Eeee...

And goddamn, someone needs to hose off Lance Berkman. That guy is unstoppable right now.


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2008)

Today was a bad day for me when it comes to baseball.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 13, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> What the fuck, Shark?  Have you completely forgotten about me??!!
> 
> Cubs won 12-3.



Well I didn't know the Cubbies were playing today(yesterday, I should say)


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2008)

Carlos Beltran has been showing signs of getting out of his slump. Delgado as well but not as fast as Beltran. If these 2 can get it going it would be great for the Metz.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 13, 2008)

Certainly would. I'd just like to see everyone firing on all pistons for once. It just seems like there's always one major player that isn't right. And not for just one game, or even a week. I'd like to see at least two weeks of sustained production from everyone. Maybe I'm asking for too much, but it would be nice.


----------



## Mael (May 13, 2008)

yell

Basically my thought process right now with that unbelievably tortuous game against Baltimore.  Fuck Beckett...we need 2007 you not 2006 you.  Manny...we still love you but you couldn't have DPed at a worse time...WITH BASES LOADED.  Lowell, come on man...pathetic.

At least the Yankees lost again so the Rays get a little .  Enjoy the AL East top for right now.  We'll be there to take it back soon...hopefully.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 13, 2008)

Well Church is just on a tear. He's been the Mets most consistent hitter and he's not just providing average, but also runs, power, and rbis. He had 4 rbis in todays win:WOW


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2008)

Red Sox rolling for redemption, especially that of Jon Lester.  So far, 1-0 thanks to the 2007 RotY Pedroia.  Keep rollin' Sox.

UPDATE: Oh sweet Jesus, I think I'm going to throw up.  I now officially hate the Boston bullpen.  They are that pathetic.  FUCK YOU LOPEZ AND HANSEN!  Okajima...I'm not nearly as mad at you because it was those two who left you like that.

FUCK!  That Thursday off better have your heads out of your asses Boston.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 14, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Red Sox rolling for redemption, especially that of Jon Lester.  So far, 1-0 thanks to the 2007 RotY Pedroia.  Keep rollin' Sox.
> 
> UPDATE: Oh sweet Jesus, I think I'm going to throw up.  I now officially hate the Boston bullpen.  They are that pathetic.  FUCK YOU LOPEZ AND HANSEN!  Okajima...I'm not nearly as mad at you because it was those two who left you like that.
> 
> FUCK!  That Thursday off better have your heads out of your asses Boston.



Okie's still got to clean that up. This is not a pleasant day; Drew gets hurt, Clay goes on the DL, and now this bollocks. A four game losing streak... they had two four game losing streaks all of last year, and already this year they have a 4 and a 5.

Nice catch by Manny, though.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 14, 2008)

Sorry 'bout that Mael!

I was bored today so I listened to the Red Sox game.  But to cheer you up, I changed my avatar in your honor.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Brett Myers(Phillies) has allowed 15 HRs this season so far and the game is still going. Pretty bad at this point of the season.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Sorry 'bout that Mael!
> 
> I was bored today so I listened to the Red Sox game.  But to cheer you up, I changed my avatar in your honor.



Ha.  That did actually cheer me up slightly.  Well here's to hoping the Devil Rays sweep the Yankees and the Cubbies/Mets pulling victories.

In the meantime I have a parking ticket to pay off which added to my day of pissed off and suckitude.

@King: Celts do it again with a close one.  Let's hope they can do the same back in Cleveland and end this BS.

Also Rains, Cubbies are looking at Edmonds from the Padres.  Thoughts?


----------



## Ippy (May 14, 2008)

Is Barry Zito officially the biggest bust in baseball history?


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Barry Zito should retire with the little dignity he has left.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Brett Myers(Phillies) has allowed 15 HRs this season so far and the game is still going. Pretty bad at this point of the season.



Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. 



Haterade said:


> Is Barry Zito officially the biggest bust in baseball history?



I'm thoroughly enjoying this, because the Cy Young that stuffed animal-toting stoner freak won in 2002 was Pedro's.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

C.C Sabathia shut out Oakland tonight. He was sharp as hell. Clevaland tied for the lead in the Central.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2008)

So Cleveland's starter's scoreless streak continues. Quite impressive.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

It was only a matter of time before their starters got it going.


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2008)

I hope all of you either heard or watched that *ridiculous* play by Manny.

Yeah they lost 6-3 thanks to a craptacular bullpen but Manny's moment made that game a little less painful.  Thanks MR.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 15, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Also Rains, Cubbies are looking at Edmonds from the Padres.  Thoughts?



I think it is a solid move, even if it isn't a popular one among Cubs fans.  But despite the love affair some have with Felix Pie, he simply isn't getting it done offensively, and the cubs need another big left-handed bat in centerfield to platoon with Reed Johnson.

It's a downgrade defensively, certainly, and Edmonds is nowhere near the player he once was, but it's a no lose situation.  He's gonna get paid league minimum, and if he recaptures some of his old fire, great.  If not, we bring Felix back up from Iowa.

I can't really see a negative in it... Felix isn't getting much playing time anyway.  Send him down to AAA where he can work on his swing and patience on an everyday basis.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 15, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Is Barry Zito officially the biggest bust in baseball history?



He cares more about his guitar than his Cy-Young award.


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2008)

I think the Cubs shouldn't get Edmonds. They should stick with Soriano, Johnson and Fukudome as their Outfield. I like Reed Johnson in Center.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 15, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I think the Cubs shouldn't get Edmonds. They should stick with Soriano, Johnson and Fukudome as their Outfield. I like Reed Johnson in Center.



Well, first of all, they got him.

Second of all, he's going to platoon with Johnson in center field.  Johnson bats right and will bat against lefties, Edmonds, as a left hander, versus righties, who Johnson has struggled against.

Soriano and Fukudome of course, will keep their positions.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2008)

The Mets are starting to get unwatchable. This is exactly what I was talking about two or three days ago. They start hitting a ton for two games and then stop for the next two or three and start up again. They wasted away a great effort by Pelfrey and had some key base running mistakes in the final two innings.


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> The Mets are starting to get unwatchable. This is exactly what I was talking about two or three days ago. They start hitting a ton for two games and then stop for the next two or three and start up again. They wasted away a great effort by Pelfrey and had some key base running mistakes in the final two innings.



Welcome to the world of the Red Sox fan.  On and off all the time...it's painful.

But alas!  You've got a busy weekend ahead of you with a nice old-fashioned Subway Series.  I'll be rooting for the Mets while I root for the Red Sox, because Boston fans always cheer for two teams: the Red Sox and whoever is beating the Yankees.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 15, 2008)

I fucking love Ryan Dempster.  I said it before, but I can't help it.

8 1/3 inning, 12ks, 6 hits, no runs allowed, RBI single for the the lead-off and winning run.  Goddamn.  I might have to get a Dempster jersey.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Welcome to the world of the Red Sox fan.  On and off all the time...it's painful.
> 
> But alas!  You've got a busy weekend ahead of you with a nice old-fashioned Subway Series.  I'll be rooting for the Mets while I root for the Red Sox, because Boston fans always cheer for two teams: the Red Sox and whoever is beating the Yankees.



Yep that series BTW I finally got around to seeing the Manny play... OMG WTF!!! That was so Manny. Catch the ball hope up the wall for a high five and hit the cut off man who got the runner at first! Wow that was some play.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 15, 2008)

People don't realize this, but Manny's actually a pretty good left fielder, in context. It's easy to remember him cutting off Damon from 40 feet away, or any of the dozens of loony things he's done, but the guy is one of the best EVAH at playing flies off the Green Monster. And the last coup,e of years, he plays so shallow that he just racks up OF assists throwing people out rounding third, since he's basically throwing from deep short. 

I'm never getting tired of this one. This is right up there when he disappeared into the Monster, confusing millions.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> People don't realize this, but Manny's actually a pretty good left fielder, in context. It's easy to remember him cutting off Damon from 40 feet away, or any of the dozens of loony things he's done, but the guy is one of the best EVAH at playing flies off the Green Monster. And the last coup,e of years, he plays so shallow that he just racks up OF assists throwing people out rounding third, since he's basically throwing from deep short.
> 
> I'm never getting tired of this one. This is right up there when he disappeared into the Monster, confusing millions.



Manny cutting off Damon had me laughing so hard last night. 

Left fielders aren't the greatest fielders. Thats why you get put in left field; Either you have no arm, or you can't field, like Ryan Braun.


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2008)

All right.  Friday night, I have Guard drill, but I can come back home tonight with the hopes and prayers that Boston carried through and that Shark's Mets brought the Yankees down another notch.

Fat fuck Hank...


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

Brandon Webb is 9-0. Can anybody stop this guy?


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

Just f*cking great! A rain delay in the first encounter of the Subway Series.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 16, 2008)

Its been raining all day in NY.


----------



## cloud23 (May 16, 2008)

Damn J-Werth hit 3 HR today and had 8 RBI' s


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2008)

Wonderful.  Not only does the Subway Series get rained out but so do my beloved Sox.  Tomorrow will change all that hopefully! 

TB still on top...amazing...


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

Tampa Bay should celebrate while they can.....


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2008)

They're good enough to keep it up. It was only a matter of time till their talent really came together.There's no question this will probably be their best season, will the make the playoffs? Well that's the big question. Can they go over .500? They certainly could.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

Watching the Yanks and Metz game and a lot of horrible calls. Damon was safe and Jeter shouldn't have been blocked by Castillo like that. I don't think you can block people like that.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> They're good enough to keep it up. It was only a matter of time till their talent really came together.There's no question this will probably be their best season, will the make the playoffs? Well that's the big question. Can they go over .500? They certainly could.



Recap of the first Subway Series game from me Shark:

Mets = 
Wright/Reyes = 
Yankees =


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Watching the Yanks and Metz game and a lot of horrible calls. Damon was safe and Jeter shouldn't have been blocked by Castillo like that. I don't think you can block people like that.


Schnider blocked Damon's foot... He was OUT! And Castillo did a good job blocking second base, that's totally legal. Looked like Jeter was going to come up short either way.


WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Recap of the first Subway Series game from me Shark:
> 
> Mets =
> Wright/Reyes =
> Yankees =



You did quite a good job there Mael


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2008)

Ugh... any time the Mets and Yanks play and there are survivors, I consider it a bad game.

And right as I was about to type about how sharp Dice-k looks, he gives up a goddamn HR to _Mike Cameron_.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

Cards beat the Rays in a good game. Cubs lost


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ugh... any time the Mets and Yanks play and there are survivors, I consider it a bad game.
> 
> And right as I was about to type about how sharp Dice-k looks, he gives up a goddamn HR to _Mike Cameron_.



Yeah it's never the greatest thing to watch, but hell it's for bragging rights, right?


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah it's never the greatest thing to watch, but hell it's for bragging rights, right?



Of course.  Even in Boston, Mets bragging rights are always better than Yankees bragging rights.  Of course when they bring up 1986 then we Beantowners get vicious.

Yay to the Scarlet Stockings for taking that double-header in the right direction!


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

I love Interleague play. The balls leave the ballpark so often. I wish all the games would had the DH rule though. It would made the games more exciting.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 18, 2008)

You should blame the NL for coming up with the DH rule, and then decided to not adopt it into league rules.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2008)

Wow...just wow.

What a nice Sunday it has been!  Cubs win, Red Sox win, Mets crush the Yankees...order is finally coming back to the MLB.

Recap:
Beckett - 
Pedroia/Ortiz/Youkilis - 
Red Sox -  
Soriano/Marmol/Wood - 
Church/Reyes/Perez - 
Yankees/Yanks losing -  =>  =>  (from loss) =>


----------



## Shark Skin (May 18, 2008)

I'm happy the Mets won. In the 3th or 4th Delgado should have had a 3 run homer that should have made the game 6-0. The freakin ball hit off the foul pole, you could even hear it in the broadcast. I can't believe they reversed it and I thought, damn when something like that happens it usually comes back to bit ya in the ass. The Yankees come up to bat and Perez let them back in the game and I thought that he was going to lose it, but he didn't


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Wow...just wow.
> 
> What a nice Sunday it has been!  Cubs win, Red Sox win, Mets crush the Yankees...order is finally coming back to the MLB.
> 
> ...



Let me add to that:


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 19, 2008)

EAMUS CATULI

(That means "Go Cubs", you know)


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 19, 2008)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> EAMUS CATULI
> 
> (That means "Go Cubs", you know)



Yeah, now name the facility that hosts that sign, as well as what the numbers under it mean.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 19, 2008)

Still 100 games left. Yankees were 14 games out of 1st by like the All star break, still made the playoffs. Laugh why you can. Its only a matter of time before teams take note of your average starting pitching and hurrendous bullpen.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Laugh why you can.



Oh ho, somebody's bitter.  I'll keep on laughing because they keep on failing.  And I think you mean laugh *while* I can.



> Yankees were 14 games out of 1st by like the All star break, *still made the playoffs*.



Only to get eviscerated by the Cleveland Indians in the first round.  Hell Cleveland was ten times more respectable than the Yanks.  Also, that come-around came from the respectable Joe Torre's leadership, not that fat fuck Hank and Joe "Hasn't Got a Clue" Girardi.



> Its only a matter of time before teams take note of your average starting pitching and hurrendous bullpen.



Now this I'll have a slight agreement with you on.  However, I wouldn't call the bullpen horrendous, but they do need some work.  Also, I'd be careful insulting the starting pitching, *especially* when you're calling the kettle black.  Sure Beckett isn't what he's supposed to be and the others have their struggles, but Wang shit the bed twice as did Pettite (once against those so-called pathetic Rays [who I'd rather have in 2nd place any day over NY]), Kennedy and Hughes have proven their suckitude, and Mussina seems to be the only quasi-stable one after getting crapped on in the beginning.  Hell Kei Igawa was a bust and it seems only Rasner might be the saving grace.  Buchholz and Lester have issues but they've at least conjured up a win or two unlike H and K.  Teams have taken notice of our shaky pitching but guess what?  We have an offense to counter that most of the time.

The Yankees will have a spurt of growth that's for sure, but I see a lot of teams, perhaps Boston included that will make their lives difficult.  Hell I can bet on the Mets going the distance much more than the Yankees right now.  They're a decent team but just lacking right now.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 19, 2008)

Offense is not going to save you. Just take a look at the Tigers. Even a 44 year old trashed them. I doubt Boston can touch Cleveland's starting pitching or Toronto's starting pitching. Both of those teams have a solid bullpen as well as a legit closer.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Offense is not going to save you. Just take a look at the Tigers. Even a 44 year old trashed them. I doubt Boston can touch Cleveland's starting pitching or Toronto's starting pitching. Both of those teams have a solid bullpen as well as a legit closer.



Yeah but that 44-year-old also belongs to the Arizona Diamondbacks, currently the best team in the MLB...so I mean that's not really a great game to back your case with.  One of the worst AL teams against the best MLB team right now...not really doing it.  I think the Yankees and maybe even the Sox would take a thrashing from the D-Backs.  Also that 44-year-old man has a 4-1 record, so I guess age isn't completely a damning element.

That also means that the Yankees offense isn't going to save their pitching either.  Cliff Lee's performance vs. Wang showed proof of that even with equal hits.  And I'd say the only team you mentioned that gave Boston grief was Toronto, but historically they always have, similar to how NY seems to be allergic to Detroit (funny you mention their weakness when they embarrassed Igawa, Hughes, Pettite, and Kennedy) and Baltimore in most of the series matches.

You'd be surprised at what Boston can do nowadays.  Hell a team thought on the verge of collapse, the Mets, tore the Yankees apart just yesterday.  There was no offense to save Wang's performance unlike ours which helped Beckett and Wakefield out immensely.

Oh the possibility of the Sox dropping exists I'm not going to deny that, but to think that the Yankees will undoubtedly pull their heads out of their asses and destroy all seems but a fleeting dream.  Maybe they could use another pep talk from that fat fuck Hank or the lazy sod Hal.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Offense is not going to save you. Just take a look at the Tigers. Even a 44 year old trashed them. I doubt Boston can touch Cleveland's starting pitching or Toronto's starting pitching. Both of those teams have a solid bullpen as well as a legit closer.



Mind revealing to me this legit closer on Cleveland's roster?


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 19, 2008)

Rafael Betancourt is legit enough. Not elite like K-Rod, Ryan, Rivera, Nathan, Wagner, Papelbon, Jenks, but just a tad behind. He really fucked up against the A's, but its going to be bumping when you were just inserted into the role.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 19, 2008)

Mael just came!


----------



## Ippy (May 19, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Hell a team thought on the verge of collapse, the Mets, tore the Yankees apart just yesterday.


I believe it should be considered the other way around.

The Yankees are the team that's collapsing(or is already there).  Being able to slap around the Yanks doesn't have the same meaning it used to.


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2008)

A no hitter for Jon Lester. Congrats to him.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Mael just came!



I pretty much damn came close to.  Of course I'd prefer a hot Korean chick (basically my past and present gfs so far have been Korean) but Jon Lester knows how to make me smile.  



Aji Tae said:


> I believe it should be considered the other way around.
> 
> The Yankees are the team that's collapsing(or is already there).  Being able to slap around the Yanks doesn't have the same meaning it used to.



There was an article I read that was talking about the Mets near collapse.  It then went to say that the Mets were the one that showed it was actually the Yankees that was the collapsing NY team.



King Lloyd said:


> A no hitter for John Lester. Congrats to him.



Abso-freaking-lutely.  So much for a mediocre starting pitching group. 

If trends like these continue, perhaps there could be a Mets/Cubs vs. Red Sox World Series.  Of course Shark...Rains...if such a thing happened, it would be on...more on than ever before.


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2008)

Dude, I'm thinking this will be the only one of his career. I doubt hes ever gonna do anything like this again. This is an once in a career thing. But the Red Sox's pitching is pretty good. I knew Beckett's season last year was an one time thing. He gave you a World Series trophy and thats really all that matters. What it all comes down to is how many championships your team wins.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 19, 2008)

And like that, Lance Berkman is shut down by a Lilly/Marmol combo.

All I can say is it's about damn time.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Dude, I'm thinking this will be the only one of his career. I doubt hes ever gonna do anything like this again. This is an once in a career thing. But the Red Sox's pitching is pretty good. I knew Beckett's season last year was an one time thing. He gave you a World Series trophy and thats really all that matters. What it all comes down to is how many championships your team wins.



Of course.  It'd be a long time if he ever did something like that ever again, but he made history of being the first lefty pitcher for the Sox since 1956.  I'd be elated and probably wasted right now if I were Lester.  By the way, forgive my male curiousity, but who is that fetching Asian in the hidden part of your sig?

@Rains: Seems the Cubs like to stick it to the man just like Boston.  In face haters...hopefully this carries to October.  Cubs vs. Red Sox?  Shikamaru vs. Temari?  Possible...and awesome...


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2008)

Kaiya Lynn. Yes, she has nude pics. SHE EVEN DOES PORN!!!
Anyways, I'm pretty sure the Yanks won't make the playoffs. Their pitching is awful. Their offense has stalled. There was no way A-Rod would repeat that.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2008)

Ah yes.  I've seen her before.  Quite fetching at times...

Anyway.  I'm not going to rule out the Yankees 100% but if this trend continues by August/early September, maybe it'll be safe to count them out.  The Rays still have to keep their spot at 2nd place or at least let Baltimore have it.

Ouch Lloyd...so much for Chris Paul.  At least the Celts advance again.


----------



## Jimin (May 19, 2008)

I AM NOT A HORNETS FAN!!! I LOST A SIG BET THATS NOW OVER!!! I'm a Boston fan. I was so glad to see Mets destroy the Yanks. Good win for the Cubbies as well. My two favorite teams. I'm a NL guy.


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I AM NOT A HORNETS FAN!!! I LOST A SIG BET THATS NOW OVER!!! I'm a Boston fan. I was so glad to see Mets destroy the Yanks. Good win for the Cubbies as well. My two favorite teams. I'm a NL guy.



Ah I see.  I didn't know that was a sig bet.  Glad to see good ol' KG back up there.  Now let's hope that they'll be winful against those fearful Pistons.

Still glad to know you have love for the Mets/Cubbies.  I honestly have no beef with the Mets even with 1986 and Bill Buckner.  Mets fans aren't at all as arrogant as the 26-ring touting guido douchebags of the Bronx.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 20, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Yeah, now name the facility that hosts that sign, as well as what the numbers under it mean.



That would be the Lakeview Ball Club

AC 006299

0 seasons since last division win (2007)
62 years since last pennant (1945)
99 seasons since last World Series (1908)

I put the translation in the original post to protect against overzealous mods who wouldn't understand that it wasn't a spam post


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2008)

Hideo Nomo, Derek Lowe Clay Buchholz, and now Jon Lester. Sox fans have been treated to  four no-hitters in the last seven years. And if you still saw Anibal Sanchez as a Red Sox, that's 5. Man, Lester looked sharp, attacked the zone... everything people have implored him to do. This is his ceiling; when I said the Sox could have three aces when Buchholz reaches his prime, I was wrong; they could have four, in fact.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 20, 2008)

Wow Boston's 18th no hitter by Lester. Awesome stuff. I still can't believe the Mets don't have a single no hitter with all the pitching they've had throughout their history


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 20, 2008)

The last no-hitter for the Cubs was in 1972...


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> The last no-hitter for the Cubs was in 1972...



Hell with the way Dempster's been pitching he could possibly get one or even another Cubs pitcher.  I also just realized that the Red Sox will be playing STL a few weeks from now.  We'll smack them good for ya Rains.

Wow certainly a complete reversal of fortunes from the beginning of this season.

The three best teams in the MLB are now these:
1. Arizona Diamondbacks with .636 and a W-L of 28-16
2. Rains's *Chicago Cubs * with .622 and a W-L of 28-17
3. *Boston  Red  Sox * with .596 and a W-L of 28-19.

I must warn this forum and especially Rains/Shark, if the Cubs or Mets were to reach the World Series and play Boston, not only would it be so on, but my typical friendliness towards the NL will be diminished greatly.

Oh and for a little show-off, guess what I did last October?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Oh and for a little show-off, guess what I did last October?



 BASTARD!


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 20, 2008)

Ooo... a private suite?

Someone's got some green to throw around!


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Ooo... a private suite?
> 
> Someone's got some green to throw around!



Actually...these came as a gift courtesy of my uncle who got them from Cushman & Wakefield (cash money office real estate company).  Apparently he and my dad, both fraternal twins, were going to see this, but my uncle was turned down when he wanted his plane and hotel paid for.  Instead he gave them to my dad and I was lucky enough to join him as Curt Schilling pitched and the Sox won 2-1.  It was fucking nuts when he left and saluted the Fenway faithful...we seriously thought it was going to be his last game ever.  It was even nuttier when Okajima shut the Rockies down and Paps showed up to pickoff Holliday and set the Rockies ablaze with his death stare.

Recap:
Watching Sox game - 
Watching Cubs game - Sorry Rains 
Watching Mets games - Sorry Shark 
Watching Yankees vs. Orioles -


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 21, 2008)

Some people are just childish and immature.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 21, 2008)

Damn the return to incompetence was fast for the Mets... They go from looking like the offense is going to explode after finishing the Yankees series to pitiful in the double header against the Braves. This inconsistency is driving me crazy! To make it worse the Mets most consistent hitter, Ryan Church, suffered a mild concussion in the second game. He also suffered a concussion during spring training so this is bad news.


----------



## Mael (May 21, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Some people are just childish and immature.



No.  You're just pissed because that was a pathetic laugher and I'm laughing because I'm rolling in schadenfreude (look it up).  You see, as a Boston fan I am 100% entitled to enjoy whenever the Yankees suffer.  Yankees fans are free to do the same thing if the Sox are suffering but that's not the case right now is it?  No it's not.

What, do you want me to say something positive to NY about their game against the Orioles?  Oh, A-Rod hit a 2-run homer, bringing that deficit of runs from 12 to a whopping 10, after Mussina couldn't get out of one fucking inning!  One fucking inning!  I have never seen a Red Sox starter suffer that!  Fucking pathetic.  Our Double-A starter Masterson did better than a Yankees veteran, which makes it funny how you mention that we had a mediocre pitching staff right before Lester throws a no-hitter.  How could I not laugh after such an awful display?  Should I be sympathetic to the Yankees after such a loss?  Fuck no.  That fat fuck Hank Steinbrenner opened his chubby gob and claimed this was Yankee country when apparently the rest of the nation begs to differ.  The little crybaby whines because he's not seeing wins generated from NY anymore like the spoiled brat he was raised to be.  Not to say Boston's not arrogant, but since the Patriots loss I heard nothing but how New York's going to turn the tables in baseball as well...WELL IT HASN'T!  How about that young phenom Hughes huh?  Shit Buchholz just started and at least he's scrounged up a win or two.

I'm not being childish or immature.  I'm lashing out at all those assholes who think the World Series should be New York's divine right and that everyone else should just bow down and worship.  As a New Englander I say fuck that.  I just have absolutely nothing positive to say about the New York Yankees, especially after losing to the Orioles that badly.  Sure they've been a great franchise in the past and I respect them for all they've accomplished, but not this year.  They deserve to be in last place right now and I enjoy every single moment they are as a real Boston fan.  You'd be a God damn liar if the situation was in your favor and you weren't relishing in it.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 21, 2008)

Childish rant is childish.


----------



## Mael (May 21, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Childish rant is childish.



So you're basically refusing to accept reality.  Nice...and though it's a rant, it's true.  You're just bitter and I'll still post as I see fit.

Tell you what, if the Yankees don't make the playoffs by late September, I'll do as I God damn well please.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 21, 2008)

No, you're justifying your behavior on the sole fact you're a Red Sox fan. Maybe you can grow up when baseball and the Yankees woes aren't your reason for living.


----------



## Mael (May 21, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> No, you're justifying your behavior on the sole fact you're a Red Sox fan. Maybe you can grow up when baseball and the Yankees woes aren't your reason for living.



Well how else would I justify enjoying the Yankees losing, an educated essay?  How else do I enjoy seeing the reversal of fortune after all these years?  I'm a Red Sox fan and I don't like the Yankees...it's as simple as that.  I guess I can't be ecstatic to see Boston leading the AL and the glorified Yankees fall into last place again.  Also I seem to recall you giving the Red Sox shit for crappy pitching when they seem to have outperformed the Yankees so far.  Am I to cater to what you want in a post because I don't want to piss you off?   I still think you're just bitter, like a feminist watching Hillary Clinton lose.

How else would I look at a 12-2 loss to the Orioles?  Should I give the Bronx a batch of cookies and a cheer-up card?  I mean would it be wrong to have Shark laugh when his Mets destroyed the Yankees in Game 2 of the Subway Series?  A loss like that deserves no sympathy.

Oh and those two things aren't my sole reasons for living dipshit.  They're just two things that I enjoy greatly in life along with many others.  And about growing up, I'd be careful about calling the kettle black when you have a crotch-shot of an anime girl, not a real one like Lloyd's for example and an MS Paint drawing of ejaculation in your sig.  I've got Papelbon...but that's Papelbon and it's funny.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 21, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Well how else would I justify enjoying the Yankees losing, an educated essay?  How else do I enjoy seeing the reversal of fortune after all these years?  I'm a Red Sox fan and I don't like the Yankees...it's as simple as that.  I guess I can't be ecstatic to see Boston leading the AL and the glorified Yankees fall into last place again.  Also I seem to recall you giving the Red Sox shit for crappy pitching when they seem to have outperformed the Yankees so far.  Am I to cater to what you want in a post because I don't want to piss you off?   I still think you're just bitter, like a feminist watching Hillary Clinton lose.
> 
> How else would I look at a 12-2 loss to the Orioles?  Should I give the Bronx a batch of cookies and a cheer-up card?  I mean would it be wrong to have Shark laugh when his Mets destroyed the Yankees in Game 2 of the Subway Series?  A loss like that deserves no sympathy.
> 
> Oh and those two things aren't my sole reasons for living dipshit.  They're just two things that I enjoy greatly in life along with many others.  And about growing up, I'd be careful about calling the kettle black when you have a crotch-shot of an anime girl, not a real one like Lloyd's for example and an MS Paint drawing of ejaculation in your sig.



You're the bitter one. How else can you enjoy the Yankee's losing woes? I've met a lot of Sox fans, and they are very mature, and very friendly. Deep down inside, they are happy, but they don't laugh inexplicably all night long. Unlike you, where everything out of your mouth is vile and vicious. You're the kind of guy that when the Yankees lose, you do a Nelson impersonation all the way to next week. 


What do you think a crotch shot signifies? And no, I don't enjoy watching cartoons.


----------



## Mael (May 21, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> You're the bitter one. How else can you enjoy the Yankee's losing woes? I've met a lot of Sox fans, and they are very mature, and very friendly. Deep down inside, they are happy, but they don't laugh inexplicably all night long. Unlike you, where everything out of your mouth is vile and vicious. You're the kind of guy that when the Yankees lose, you do a Nelson impersonation all the way to next week.



Still not getting it.  Schadenfreude has nothing to do with bitterness.  And I didn't really laugh inexplicably last night.  I laughed right after Mussina left and when I checked to see the 10-0 score.  I stopped checking up afterwards and concentrated on the Red Sox and Celtics.

And did I ever say I was a subtle guy?  Sorry to offend your virgin eyes with some pure vitriol against Hank Steinbrenner and his BS claims.  Sure I'll feel a little pity, but I won't stop my enjoyment of them losing.  And as for Nelson, I've run across many a Yankees fan who did the same thing in 2003 (to which they saw the Marlins w/Beckett beat them).  Sports fans can be subtle and gentle or they can be direct and passionate.  I choose to be the latter.  I have criticisms of my own team and the concept of Red Sox Nation is a little silly, but then I see it go one step higher with Yankee Universe only to see them fall.  I laugh at the hubris.  Of course Boston won't be on top forever but it's nice to see a change of scenery once in a while.

When you deal with NYers coming into your home turf and acting like their shit doesn't stink since 1984, it gets justifiable to watch the tables turn and laugh.  I'm sure NYers were laughing for months watching the Patriots fall from grace to the Giants and understandably so.  Now I think it's Boston's turn to laugh.


----------



## Jimin (May 24, 2008)

Man, A-Rod comes back and Yanks start winning. Thats why hes the MVP. The Mets are so inconsistent its scary.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Man, A-Rod comes back and Yanks start winning. Thats why hes the MVP. The Mets are so inconsistent its scary.



Every team has its inconsistency.  The Yankees found a small groove and are also playing the Mariners which is like kicking a puppy...too easy.  The Sox will lose this game after a seven game streak, but there will always be a rebound.

Speaking of inconsistency...I cannot believe the Celtics shit the bed last night.  Totally unacceptable.  If they do not produce a single win in Detroit it's all over.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Man, A-Rod comes back and Yanks start winning. Thats why hes the MVP. The Mets are so inconsistent its scary.



It's not scary is maddening. I can't watch them right now. They just don't have any life right now. I missed last nights game because I was writing a paper, but I do know they were leading like 4-2 at one point. They just let the lead slip and lost in extra innings...


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Why is it I get the feeling that Mael is one of these two dudes?
> 
> My bet's to the one on the left.



Wrong Rains...completely wrong.  My hair would never be that long and curly nor would I be that chubby.

Interesting pic from SI:


----------



## Ippy (May 24, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Interesting pic from SI:



That's awesome.

But seriously, it's spot on.  At the start of this year, who would have thought that the standings would be like this?


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2008)

Aji Tae said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> But seriously, it's spot on.  At the start of this year, who would have thought that the standings would be like this?



I didn't see it coming either.  Of course the Yankees are mounting a winning streak, but against the piss poor Mariners no less.  I wonder what will happen when the bigger boys come to play.

In the mean time the Red Sox need to drop the Celticitis they've picked up on the road.


----------



## Perverted King (May 24, 2008)

The Yanks win again. If they are serious of giving Fansworth the 8th inning they are doomed for sure. Good game so far for the Metz.


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 24, 2008)

WHOO, I was at the Yankee game today. Saw a lot of homeruns, and a lot of RBI hits.


----------



## Perverted King (May 25, 2008)

Looks like Delgado is getting his stroke back.


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2008)

The streak for NY is over I see.  Good while it lasted I guess.  Now it's time for things to get back into place.

Those Rays man...God damn...


----------



## Shark Skin (May 26, 2008)

Looks like Evan Longoria is living up to the expectations so far. I'm really not surprised by the Rays... Although I didn't think they'd be doing this good, they've always had the talent to put together a good team, it was only a matter of time till they finally started winning with it. It's kinda like that other Florida team the Marlins It just took them a lot longer.


----------



## JJ (May 26, 2008)

I'm in shock about the Rays, but I'm not up on baseball as much.


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I'm in shock about the Rays, but I'm not up on baseball as much.



It's all good.  Here in Boston between the Red Sox and the Celtics in the Eastern Conference Finals it's a mixed bag of priorities.

Speaking of which, the Celts play tonight and if they can do what they did two nights ago, it might be throw down time with the Western Conference. 

And that game showed how they are *not* ready. 

News flash: The fucking Tampa Bay Rays as of right now possess the best W-L percentage in the MLB right now.  What the hell is happening?


----------



## Yosha (May 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Man, A-Rod comes back and Yanks start winning. Thats why hes the MVP. The Mets are so inconsistent its scary.


I really cannot stand Arod that much. He is overrated and overpaid, the only thing that brought back his hype was the beginning of last year.


WalkingMaelstrom said:


> News flash: The fucking Tampa Bay Rays as of right now possess the best W-L percentage in the MLB right now.  What the hell is happening?


You mix some young talent and throw a couple of seasoned guys in the mix and you have a hot time usually everytime. How do I know this and am not suprised? I am a marlins fan and everytime we have won the world series we have had great young talent mixed with old. Marlins are looking amazing and I am so happy.


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

The Rays are still on time. Is only a matter of time before The Red Sox eat them alive. Yankees will either surpass the Red Sox or end up close like every season.


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2008)

Masanari said:


> I really cannot stand Arod that much. He is overrated and overpaid, the only thing that brought back his hype was the beginning of last year.
> 
> You mix some young talent and throw a couple of seasoned guys in the mix and you have a hot time usually everytime. How do I know this and am not suprised? I am a marlins fan and everytime we have won the world series we have had great young talent mixed with old. Marlins are looking amazing and I am so happy.



Well said buddy.  I don't have a huge beef with A-Rod because of his sheer talent, but sometimes he gets more than necessary.  I'd say the same about Ortiz in the beginning of this year but we'll see how the rest of the year plays.  As far as the Rays are concerned, as a Red Sox fan I have no problem with them up in the ranks, but of course I'd rather have Boston #1 and TB with the Wild Card.  I figured after a near decade of ridicule it's time for the Rays to have a little success.



Perverted King said:


> The Rays are still on time. Is only a matter of time before The Red Sox eat them alive. Yankees will either surpass the Red Sox or end up close like every season.



You said that a week or two ago and they got on top of the AL, and now the MLB this week.  I think the Yankees will end up close but surpassing...I don't think so.


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

You with your opinion and I'm with mines. I'm not a Yankee mark so it doesn't affect my life if they lose. I'm not like those Yankees and Red Sox fans that cry when their teams are eliminated.


----------



## Yosha (May 27, 2008)

Lol Yankees are not going to have anything on the red sox this year. Ray probably will grab the wild card for sure.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 27, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Looks like Delgado is getting his stroke back.



Damn straight he is.Can't believe my Mets are doing bad mang.

Anyways....


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Lol Yankees are not going to have anything on the red sox this year. Ray probably will grab the wild card for sure.


Well they are the evil empire and the evil empire was killed by a young learning Jedi(Luke Skywalker). The Devil Rays(Luke) will defeat the evil empire(Yankees). Talk about a huge upset.


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> You with your opinion and I'm with mines. I'm not a Yankee mark so it doesn't affect my life if they lose. I'm not like those Yankees and Red Sox fans that cry when their teams are eliminated.



It's actually a valid assessment even if I disagree.  I'm still just whacked out from how Bizarro the MLB is being right now.  Sucks about the Mets though...I really do support them as an NL team.  The Cubbies on the other hand seem to keep on keepin' on.

I will say, if the Rays do achieve a playoff spot, I will give them a shitload of props.  No ifs, ands, or buts.

Have I told everyone lately how much I love Manny Ramirez?  He is  and win and :3 and .  3 run HR and a fucking outfielder cannon arm...nothing like Contract Year Manny being Manny.
Gotta give you some props on your Star Wars analogy...that and the sig of awesome assitude.


----------



## Jimin (May 28, 2008)

Willie's job is on the line. Sure the Mets have injuries, but they should still be like 500 with that said.

What a debut by Jay Bruce. 3 for 3. 2 singles. A double. 2 Walks. A stolen base. 2 RBIs. Thats not everyday you make a splash like that.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 28, 2008)

Not even .500. The Mets shouldn't be struggling as much as they have.


----------



## Perverted King (May 28, 2008)

Neither should the Yankees. Both teams are pathetic right now. 

The Yankees will be at least 10 games under .500. Especially now that Joba is out of the bullpen. Yankees had basically very little in the bullpen. With Jaba out, they'll have nothing. Are they serious about Fansworth in the 8th?


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Neither should the Yankees. Both teams are pathetic right now.
> 
> The Yankees will be at least 10 games under .500. Especially now that Joba is out of the bullpen. Yankees had basically very little in the bullpen. With Jaba out, they'll have nothing. Are they serious about Fansworth in the 8th?



You should be asking that question to ol' Baby Hanky Steinbrenner.  I can see some validity in moving Joba but honestly they left a gaping hole in their bullpen.  Last night's game against the Orioles showed just that.  Kevin Millar embarrassed them.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 28, 2008)

Hey Mael!  I made this for you a long time ago, and completely forgot about it!


"My socks are *red*, LOL!"
Disclaimer:  This image does, in no way, reflect the opinions or views of it's creator or Fidel Castro.  It was created in all of ten minutes on photoshop, with the express intentions of getting a cheap laugh at the expense of the "red" "communism" symbolism.  It was meant, in no way to offend, and probably isn't that funny all, more just stupid.  Those who take this image seriously are recommended to immediately check themselves into their nearest mental institution.  By reading this disclaimer, you have acknowledged that the creator holds no responsibility whatsoever.

... Go Cubs!
... And Sox!
... And whatever teams you other fuckers support!
... As long as they aren't playing the Cubs or Sox!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 28, 2008)

LMAO... Cody Ross is unbelievable. Dude's batting freakin .189 and 8 of his last 10 hits have been homers. Just got the 8th one right now

Edit: Eh... 9 of 11 now All he does is hit homers.


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> LMAO... Cody Ross is unbelievable. Dude's batting freakin .189 and 8 of his last 10 hits have been homers. Just got the 8th one right now
> 
> Edit: Eh... 9 of 11 now All he does is hit homers.



But never fear Shark!  Tatis comes through with el double in the 12th to seal the deal for the Mets.  Nothing like late inning heroics.

And speaking of late inning heroics, Rains gets his daily baseball orgasm with some Zambrano magic and a Soriano walk-off run.

Now all I need is the Sox to stop being retards around Bedard and hit the damn ball.  Wakefield, who despite the HR is en fuego tonight, can only do so much.

At least the Celtics didn't completely blow that lead they had.  Thank God for small miracles.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 28, 2008)

You bet!

Sori comes through in da clutch!  I'm so glad he's hitting now, we are a much better team when he does.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> But never fear Shark!  Tatis comes through with el double in the 12th to seal the deal for the Mets.  Nothing like late inning heroics.


Yep, quite nice. Now we get Torre and the Dodgers


----------



## Perverted King (May 29, 2008)

The Dodgers will probably get raped by the Metz.


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> The Dodgers will probably get raped by the Metz.



You know as a Sox fan it sounds very sacrelige, but I have a gut feeling that the NL might just take the World Series this time.

I've been looking at all these teams and outside of the Rays and maybe one or two other AL teams I haven't been impressed so far.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You know as a Sox fan it sounds very sacrelige, but I have a gut feeling that the NL might just take the World Series this time.
> 
> I've been looking at all these teams and outside of the Rays and maybe one or two other AL teams I haven't been impressed so far.



Forget about the Rays. They're not going to keep this up; young pitchers fade in August. The AL, on the other hand, is fine. The White Sox and Angels are more than capable of handling any of the NL teams.


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2008)

Jove said:


> Forget about the Rays. They're not going to keep this up; young pitchers fade in August. The AL, on the other hand, is fine. The White Sox and Angels are more than capable of handling any of the NL teams.



Come to think of it I did overlook the White Sox, so good point.  I wouldn't mind seeing the Rays get really far but the probability of them doing so is slim.

Sox and Yankees?  If trends continue they'll be lucky to get out of the ALDS.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Come to think of it I did overlook the White Sox, so good point.  I wouldn't mind seeing the Rays get really far but the probability of them doing so is slim.
> 
> Sox and Yankees?  If trends continue they'll be lucky to get out of the ALDS.



I wouldn't worry about the Sox. Middle relief is a bit of a problem, but the talent is there. Okie and DelCarmen will figure things out, and the young guys such as Masterson can be used late in the year after the 40-man call-ups.  The Red Sox _should_ be the best team in baseball, and have been for a large part of the season. But right now, it's time to persevere through the drag. Bartolo Colon performing at least half of what he's been thus far would be a gigantic stopgap.

And thinking about it, the Yankees aren't even making the playoffs. 

As for the Rays, I have no sympathy for them and their forthcoming fall. These guys have been throwing at Sox players, starting brawls, and playing chippy for years now. Two words: Gerald Williams. Once he went after Pedro, I bequeathed a pox upon that wretched franchise. I'd rather see the Blue Jays perform well, because of my tremendous admiration for Halladay.

By the way, I just watched Mohegan Sun Sports Tonight on Fox Sports New England, and Papelbon's segment was fucking incredible. He was on fire, talking about trying to figure out his new Mac, playing Deer Hunter with Timlin, needing valium to listen to Schilling's long diatribes and lectures, studying meteorology in college, taking out deer with his truck, and teaching Okajima to play craps at the casino in Detroit. Someone's gotta put these up on Youtube or Veoh.


----------



## Mael (May 29, 2008)

Jove said:


> I wouldn't worry about the Sox. Middle relief is a bit of a problem, but the talent is there. Okie and DelCarmen will figure things out, and the young guys such as Masterson can be used late in the year after the 40-man call-ups.  The Red Sox _should_ be the best team in baseball, and have been for a large part of the season. But right now, it's time to persevere through the drag. Bartolo Colon performing at least half of what he's been thus far would be a gigantic stopgap.
> 
> And thinking about it, the Yankees aren't even making the playoffs.
> 
> ...



Well I'm glad to see your confidence.  Makes matters a little easier.  As for Papelbon...well remember...it's Papelbon.  That man's about as easy to figure out as a five year old with a Rubix Cube.  But that's what makes him so ...intensity!


----------



## Pink Floyd (May 29, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Well they are the evil empire and the evil empire was killed by a young learning Jedi(Luke Skywalker). The Devil Rays(Luke) will defeat the evil empire(Yankees). Talk about a huge upset.



It was Vader who killed Palpatine. 

So, obviously there will be internal affairs, like the Sox's bullpen.


----------



## Mael (May 30, 2008)

So tonight while the Red Sox get some much needed rest the Mets crush the Dodgers and the Cubbies battle through the Colorado "God's Team" Rockies in a practically synonymous fashion, both games ending 8-4.

Now I can definitely see the Cubs as a World Series contender if they keep this up.


----------



## Jimin (May 30, 2008)

Well, the mets are 500. The Yanks are 1 away from 500. It all makes sense now. The injuries have killed the Mets. *IF* the starters come back healthily, they will be a force to reckon with.


----------



## Mael (May 30, 2008)

Damn Rains...Cubbies come through in the clutch again from 8-0.  That's more impressive than the Orioles destroying two four-run leads from the Yankees.

Serious NL Central/NLCS contenders.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 30, 2008)

I'm pissed too! 

I gave up listening to the game in the 6th inning figuring I had better things to do...

I was wrong.


----------



## Mael (May 31, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> I'm pissed too!
> 
> I gave up listening to the game in the 6th inning figuring I had better things to do...
> 
> I was wrong.



You're always wrong Rains.  I saw the recap on SportsCenter...epic win.

Speaking of epic win the Red Sox finally pulled through, albeit in the 13th inning when Baltimore was more or less not caring anymore.  The Celtics also finally took care of business over Detroit and now it's straight to LA.

Got in a slight argument with a dude because he was all about the Phillies and said the Cubs were going to collapse.  I call it NL blasphemy and I'm a Red Sox fan.


----------



## cloud23 (May 31, 2008)

Damn...the Phillies can't stop scoring runs. Have you ever seen a team score this many runs in a week?


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 31, 2008)

cloud23 said:


> Damn...the Phillies can't stop scoring runs. Have you ever seen a team score this many runs in a week?



Well, one must remember, they played the Rockies series... and the only thing more pathetic than the Rockies' hitting right now is the Rockies' pitching.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2008)

The Phillies have been killing it this week. It's not even funny (of course not now they're in first in the East)


----------



## Perverted King (May 31, 2008)

Griffey Jr. 599 HRs


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 31, 2008)

Manny 500...

I knew I should listen to the Red Sox game tonight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 31, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Manny 500...
> 
> I knew I should listen to the Red Sox game tonight.



It was nice of him to do it at the Red Sox alternate home ballpark.


----------



## ItNeverRains (May 31, 2008)

Here Mael...  I made this for you for when you finish sobering up... though that might be a while.


Oh, and I realize it isn't technically "over" 500... but I really can't bring myself to care.


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks Rains.  Manny Ramirez is definitely over nine thousand though...

Celts also going to throw down against the Lakers.  This should be so good.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2008)

Woah, I didn't even know Manny was at 499. Congrats Manny. Ken should hit 600 this week.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 1, 2008)

Congrats to Manny on 500!!! 

I'm pretty happy now, Church came back and he hasn't even missed a beat


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2008)

You guys have gotta be impressed with Jay Bruce. His numbers will go down as teams adjust to him, but hes having a monster debut so far. 13/22, 6 walks, 2 Hrs, 6 rbis, 10 runs, and 2 stolen bases. Thats some debut.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 2, 2008)

Cincinatti will be great next year. They have good players coming.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah he's been great. I didn't know he was a CF though, I thought he was like a 1b or something


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Here Mael...  I made this for you for when you finish sobering up... though that might be a while.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I realize it isn't technically "over" 500... but I really can't bring myself to care.



Ok Rains...NOW it's over 500!!!

Wow, Baltimore fans are so bitter now.  They whine that Red Sox/Yankees fans outnumber them in Camden yet they do absolutely nothing to mitigate it.  Fucking babies...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Ok Rains...NOW it's over 500!!!
> 
> Wow, Baltimore fans are so bitter now.  They whine that Red Sox/Yankees fans outnumber them in Camden yet they do absolutely nothing to mitigate it.  Fucking babies...



Yep. Just like their owner. When the Nationals came into the league he was bitching about them stealing his fans, but where are they in the first place?!?! But seriously like you said, if they don't like it they should try their best not to let it happen. Than again maybe they're just a bunch of bandwagon jumpers down there in Baltimore and it's only the diehard fans who complain.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 2, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Ok Rains...NOW it's over 500!!!
> 
> Wow, Baltimore fans are so bitter now.  They whine that Red Sox/Yankees fans outnumber them in Camden yet they do absolutely nothing to mitigate it.  Fucking babies...



From what I heard, they were also heavily complaining about Manny's admiration of the bomb and the slow trot to begin his base-circling. Honestly... they do know that was probably the most understated Manny's ever been after an important HR? I was actually disappointed. I expected him to pull out a pair of binoculars, or run into the stands and hit the ball back to home plate, or something.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, Big Papi is on the 15 day DL. John Smoltz had a less then impressive return from the Dl. Both Mets and Yankees lost. Oliver Perez... epic facepalm. On a brighter note, Jay Bruce and chase Utley continue tearing everything up. And my second favorite team just keeps winning. Big Z teared it up on the base pads.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder if something is wrong with Oliver. He was topping out at 89, bellow his usually 92-94. His location was just terrible as well, but I wonder if he tweaked something screwing around with his mechanics like he does sometimes. Then again he was throwing the low 90's his last start so it can't be an injury. He's just killing me right now. The offense also wasted away a great effort by Vargas to hold the Giants at 6 until about the 6 inning when they went off on Muniz.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2008)

Jay Bruce cooled down. Pedro looks like Pedro again. Just without the Ks. Joba had a bad start though. I believe the Cubs are down.


----------



## Mael (Jun 4, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Jay Bruce cooled down. Pedro looks like Pedro again. Just without the Ks. Joba had a bad start though. I believe the Cubs are down.



Wow...great night tonight.  Obama wins the Dem nomination, the Red Sox offense gives that good newbie Masterson a win over the imposing Rays, and Joba, though not as struggling as I had thought, didn't help the Yankees much with their loss to the Jays.  It was more of a lackluster offense of the Yankees that cost them that game but c'est la vie I guess.

Meanwhile in NL times the Mets decide to strike back hard against SF with Pedro on the mound (he even scored a run with a single ) while them Cubbies won't lie down as they tie it right back up in the 5th inning going for ten straight.  However it's more or less sacrifices that are scoring the runs rather than hits.

Rains, I spoke with a gentleman who happened to be a die-hard Phillies fan.  He badmouthed the Cubbies.  I nearly slew him for his NL heresy but I didn't.  However I did point out the two losses to the Marlins this weekend while the Cubs rolled along.  I received lulz.

And speaking of lulz, Geovany Soto hits his 10th HR to give the Cubs the lead.  Rains must be getting wet to this NL Rookie of the Year prospect.

Can anyone stop these Cubbies?  I think only one team could and they are in my sig!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 4, 2008)

John Smotlz is out for the season, maybe even career ending. i had him in fantasy. But he was a good player and i always liked him. good lucky Johnny.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 4, 2008)

Whoa, for real? That's a pretty big blow for the Braves. Even though they probably weren't going to be able to start him he was at least goingto help in the pen. To lose Smoltz is just devestating.

Pedro was great last night. He was a little off with his control, but with 1 or 2 more starts he should get that straightened out. And getting 2 hits from him is always a plus


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 4, 2008)

Woo!  If the Cubs win tonight, that makes it ten wins in a row, and Bob Brenly shaves his moustache!

Let's do it!


----------



## Mael (Jun 5, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Woo!  If the Cubs win tonight, that makes it ten wins in a row, and Bob Brenly shaves his moustache!
> 
> Let's do it!



Well it looks like the moustache stays, but it was a good effort.  Have the comfort of knowing you still have the best record in the MLB right now.

And the Red Sox are back where they belong...1st in the AL East.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 5, 2008)

Now THAT was a brawl. And what is Joe Maddon thinking? He's one of the brightest managers in the game, yet he has Shields throw at Coco in the 2nd, down 3-1?! At least try to cut into that lead and let one of your best pitchers keep your team in it, and hit Coco in the mid-to-late innings.


Ellsbury might have just hurt his wrist making an awesome catch... 

Johnny Gomes needs to be cleated.


----------



## Mael (Jun 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> Now THAT was a brawl. And what is Joe Maddon thinking? He's one of the brightest managers in the game, yet he has Shields throw at Coco in the 2nd, down 3-1?! At least try to cut into that lead and let one of your best pitchers keep your team in it, and hit Coco in the mid-to-late innings.
> 
> 
> Ellsbury might have just hurt his wrist making an awesome catch...
> ...



God I'm glad Coco decided to get old school on Shields esp. since there was that debacle last night.  Way to reward Boston with lulz Coco...well done.  Gomes got his ass tossed out but will be getting a nice surprise next time I bet, and the Celtics are soon approaching.  Quite nervous...quite.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace Fire Fist (Jun 6, 2008)

I was at the Sox game tonight and good for Coco. I love bench clearing brawls. 

Does anyone know why Manny and Youk were fighting? I didn't really et any info while I was there.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 6, 2008)

Cubs win and Coco got crispy.

Gah, I love Ron Santo as the cubs color announcer.  He was freaking out in the 9th when Wood loaded the bases.  He managed to convince me if the Cubs had lost it, I'm positive the world would have ended.


----------



## Mael (Jun 6, 2008)

Portgas D. Ace Fire Fist said:


> I was at the Sox game tonight and good for Coco. I love bench clearing brawls.
> 
> Does anyone know why Manny and Youk were fighting? I didn't really et any info while I was there.



I seriously want to know what in the hell Manny and Youk were fighting about.  Something doesn't seem right one bit with that.  And where was Papi or Francona to sop that little scrap?

EDIT: Rumor has it Youk was pissed at Manny for not coming to Crisp's defense quickly enough during the fight.  C'mon Kevin, this is Manny Ramirez we're talking about.  He's Manny being Zen Master Contract Year 500+ HR Manny.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I seriously want to know what in the hell Manny and Youk were fighting about.  Something doesn't seem right one bit with that.  And where was Papi or Francona to sop that little scrap?
> 
> EDIT: Rumor has it Youk was pissed at Manny for not coming to Crisp's defense quickly enough during the fight.  C'mon Kevin, this is Manny Ramirez we're talking about.  He's Manny being Zen Master Contract Year 500+ HR Manny.



Papi did not need to be anywhere near that brawl. I don't want him in any sort of voluntary motion for the next month.

I can see Youk feeling that way, just because Youk is a surly sod during games, with some of the most excessive cursing I've ever seen in a ballplayer. But still, that's not a big deal. Youk should take a hit for this, I hope. What did he expect Manny to do anyway. Not everyone can run in and German Suplex the pitcher onto the mound like Demarlo Hale


----------



## Mael (Jun 6, 2008)

Jove said:


> Papi did not need to be anywhere near that brawl. I don't want him in any sort of voluntary motion for the next month.
> 
> I can see Youk feeling that way, just because Youk is a surly sod during games, with some of the most excessive cursing I've ever seen in a ballplayer. But still, that's not a big deal. Youk should take a hit for this, I hope. What did he expect Manny to do anyway. Not everyone can run in and German Suplex the pitcher onto the mound like Demarlo Hale



Well hopefully Francona gave him a talking to and settled him down.  Tito Francona looks like the kind of guy that is calm most of the time but when his players are fighting he'll snap into disciplinarian mode post haste.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace Fire Fist (Jun 6, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I seriously want to know what in the hell Manny and Youk were fighting about.  Something doesn't seem right one bit with that.  And where was Papi or Francona to sop that little scrap?
> 
> EDIT: Rumor has it Youk was pissed at Manny for not coming to Crisp's defense quickly enough during the fight.  C'mon Kevin, this is Manny Ramirez we're talking about.  He's Manny being Zen Master Contract Year 500+ HR Manny.



I get the whole being upset about not heading out to the brawl fast enough, but to fight about it in the dugout where all eyes are watching is just bad.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jun 6, 2008)

Seems Kevin Youklis has a case of roid rage after a strike out.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2008)

Bonderman is likely out for the season. Sucks to be a Detroit Tiger right now. He hasn't been too bad.


----------



## Scud (Jun 8, 2008)

What a surprise. Perez finally has a decent start, and the Mets can't score more than 1 run.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 8, 2008)

Seriously man. I'm pretty disappointed in their performance the past 3 days. So many opportunities to score wasted. Just when I thought they were starting to get more consistent they go and throw it all away.


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Seriously man. I'm pretty disappointed in their performance the past 3 days. So many opportunities to score wasted. Just when I thought they were starting to get more consistent they go and throw it all away.



You've basically just described what the consistent habit of the Red Sox is when they lose.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats to Griffey on getting 600 tonight. Great to see him finally get it.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Jun 10, 2008)

Go White Sox! sweep of the twinkies and I think 7 stright now?


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2008)

KuronoX54 said:


> Go White Sox! sweep of the twinkies and I think 7 stright now?



Wow a White Sox fan here.  Nice.  Well right now it's tied up 2-2 with the Tiggers and things are looking a little hairy.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2008)

Where the hell ya been, lol. So far so good for the White Sox. Carlos Quentin has been a real steal (been carrying my fantasy team too lol).


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2008)

My goodness, the Mets have sucked. If their injured players come back, they're gonna have to go on constant winning streaks, or the Phillies will run away with the division. I never thought the Yanks would be 500. Or that the Rays would be 600. And my goodness, I picked Tigers and Indians to both make the playoffs, but that looks impossible at this point. But the Cubs are doing well. They're the best team in the NL right now. The Central is packed with good teams this year, and the Cubs have managed to stay on top. I pray this is their year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 11, 2008)

You got that right! I don't know what the fuck is going on. I mean forget the inujuries, they still had Reyes, Wright, Beltran, and Castillo in most of the time and they just can't do shit right now. If they're hitting, the pen fucks up, if they're pitching well then they can't hit for shit. I mean come on! The core from 2006 is still here what the hell is it that they're doing out there. I wouldn't be as mad if I knew this team sucked. But this team should be playing way better than this. The problem is that these guys just don't seem confident right now. They could deny it all they want, but I see it in their body language. It's more like "I know I can be better" than "I am better than this". It's not that they're settling for mediocrity or anything, it's just that they don't have that swagger.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats to Ken for 600. Now some bad news, Albert Pujols is going on the DL for 3 weeks. bad news for the Cardinals. The man is flat out dominant.


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh shit Rains.  Soriano with a fractured metacarpal!  Not good for the Cubbies at all. 

Ya still think they'll be as hot even without Sori?  I think they'll be.  The Red Sox don't have Ortiz and they're still on top.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 11, 2008)

Man, the really great players are dropping like flies. Peavy, Pujols, Ortiz, Soriano, Holliday, A-Rod, Kazmir, and Smotlz. This year has so many injuries, its not funny.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 11, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Congrats to Ken for 600. Now some bad news, Albert Pujols is going on the DL for 3 weeks. bad news for the Cardinals. The man is flat out dominant.


Yeah. They have Ludwick going too though, but we'll have to see if they do well with out the core of their lineup. On the other hand


WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Oh shit Rains.  Soriano with a fractured metacarpal!  Not good for the Cubbies at all.
> 
> Ya still think they'll be as hot even without Sori?  I think they'll be.  The Red Sox don't have Ortiz and they're still on top.


Shouldn't be a problem with them. They have enough hitters still in that lineup to stay hot.


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Shouldn't be a problem with them. They have enough hitters still in that lineup to stay hot.



You should be rather happy with Beltran's walk-off HR tonight, after 13 grueling innings.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 11, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Oh shit Rains.  Soriano with a fractured metacarpal!  Not good for the Cubbies at all.
> 
> Ya still think they'll be as hot even without Sori?  I think they'll be.  The Red Sox don't have Ortiz and they're still on top.



I sucks to be sure, but Soriano had a leg injury earlier this year and the Cubs played just fine without him...

They're bringing up Hoffpauir and he's a pretty good hitter, or they'll move DeRosa to left.  They won't get as many home runs, but they should be fine.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You should be rather happy with Beltran's walk-off HR tonight, after 13 grueling innings.



I want to be happy. But I want to see the Mets really pick it up now. And I really thought that seeing Pelfrey go out and have his best game in his short career would be sort of inspiring to them, but then Wagner went and blew the save... But the Beltran walk off could still have that effect, especially since his last walk off came in 06.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 12, 2008)

Cubs win on a walk-off hit by pitch...

most anti-climactic win ever.


----------



## Mael (Jun 13, 2008)

ItNeverRains said:


> Cubs win on a walk-off hit by pitch...
> 
> most anti-climactic win ever.



But it still screams of lulz and win Rains. 

Speaking of awesome...how en fuego is JD Drew?  I bet no one saw this coming.  Big Papi must've given JD his mojo/skill/spirit in that #3 spot.  Holy hell...

Oh and CELTICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!   In face LA.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> But it still screams of lulz and win Rains.
> 
> Speaking of awesome...how en fuego is JD Drew?  I bet no one saw this coming.  Big Papi must've given JD his mojo/skill/spirit in that #3 spot.  Holy hell...
> 
> Oh and CELTICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!   In face LA.



JD Drew was worth 14 million simply for one grand slam, but now... he's playing like the JD Drew of 2001 that was hitting Galarraga-length home runs and doing it all on the field. JD's defense has also been great as well. Looks like Theo may have known what he was doing. 

I LUUUVVVV (crushing) LA!!!


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jun 13, 2008)

But no one hit a better home run then Glenallen Hill...

[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3017957919029122909[/GVIDEO]

God I miss that man.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 13, 2008)

Sources: MLB hopes to have replay system set before season's end

About time.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 13, 2008)

That's nice, but in the middle of the season? I don't mind just waiting for this season to end so that they have the entire offseason to put together a good system rather than rushing and possibly half assing it.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 16, 2008)

Yanks’ Wang to be on crutches for at least 6 weeks

Can things go any worse for the Yankees? He was their top pitcher.

New York Mets fire manager Willie Randolph

See, this is the problem with sports now. Its always the coach opr the Gm thats at fault. Never the players.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 17, 2008)

Just so fucking stupid. The way they did it was just stupid. They did it in a press conference and they did it out WEST!!! The freaking Wilpons are fucking cowards, I hate them. They never really gave Willie much power anyway, they should have at least let him go in a more dignified way, but no they just short change him once again. And they think they're slick saying that Omar was in charge of firing Willie, but I'm pretty sure that they were pushing the buttons here. They should have just let Willie manage the rest of the season because Jerry Manuel isn't all that different. They also fired Rick Petterson and Tom Nieto (1b coach... kind of a WTF move...), so I wonder who they're going to get to replace them.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 18, 2008)

Ken Griffey needs to go to the American League.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2008)

Reports say that the Rays are interested in him.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2008)

You know what? I can't be a Mets fan until they clear up the mess they're been this season. They have been so unprofessional, even classless at times. They higher uppers made Willie go to LA and then make him come back after firing him? What a bunch of A-s. Is it Willie's fault guys struck out, blew saves, gave up 7 earned runs in a 1/3 of an inning? No, the players had as much to do with as Willie did. Omar sucks as a GM. He did two things right. get Jose and Wright. The rest was dumb. Trading Kazmir. Giving a guy whos like 30, a seven year extension to pitch. A joke of a GM.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2008)

Actually the Kazmir trade was by Jim Duquette. Jose Reyes and Wright were probably by Steve Phillips (depends who drafted them). I don't think the Johan move was bad (if that's what your referring to). I think the worst moves by Minaya have been:
-Amborix Burgos for Brian Bannister (Burgos went down with an elbow injury last year and has just disappeared. Even though Bannister is only doing alright so far he's at least shown flashes of brilliance and it never hurts to have starting pitching)
-Henry Owens & Matt Lindstrom for Jason Vargas & Adam Bostick (Even though Henry Owens is injured, Matt Lindstrom has been pretty good for the Marlins and was still pretty young. Jason Vargas just sucked and is injured, Bostick young, he's still in developing in the minors)
-Signing Alou for one more year. (I hate saying because when he's healthy he's great... but that's the problem he just can't stay healthy!!! At this point I'd consider looking real hard for a RF via trade. Maybe Bay, maybe Dunn.)
-Signing Mota for another year (Huge mistake to bring him back last year especially after he failed a steroid test. I would have rid myself of him, and not just that... he just really sucks)

That said he's had some good moves as well. Wagner has been reliable for the most part. Beltran has been good. Delgado would probably be another mistake, although Jacobs hasn't really done much. Pedro well he's also had injury problems. Maine was practically a steal. Perez has been good, but not entirely reliable (especially this year). I could go on and on. That being said the worst move by Minaya had nothing to do with acquiring a player. It was letting Tony Bernazard get his slimy hands in the Met clubhouse. The guy is a damn snake and he's probably the Wilpon's most useful puppet. He undermined Willie's authority. Read more about it  Bill Madden said the same thing last year after the collapse and its just awful, but it's the way the Wilpon's are. They're kiniving creeps and I never thought I'd say this, but they're worse, yes, *WORSE* than the Steinbrenners. At least they're loud jackasses, the Wilpons are quite manipulators, and nothing is worse than a quite manipulator.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2008)

Shark, you gotta admit, in recent years, the Mets have just been a disaster. Don't look now, but the Yanks have won 5 in a row and are over 500 again. Troy Tulo is coming back Friday.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh no, I'm certainly not denying it. I know that everything is falling apart right now. The team is just way too old. The farm system just sucks real hard. I don't even think that's a bad enough description. I mean have you seen the list of retreads that have been used as replacements? Fernando Tatis? Robinson Cancel? Nelson Figueroa? Rickey Ledee? On and on, just guys who did just about nothing getting another chance for no reason. I think they finally made a good signing by getting Trot Nixon, a guy with toughness and winning experience. But they need a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2008)

They traded away the farm for Santana. I feel he has a lost a bit since his Cy Young days. He's a good pitcher, but thats way too much money for a 29 nine year old. Omar has done a rather poor job. The only thing he did good was get long and low cost extensions for Wright and Jose. Their high price guys are under-performing such as Beltran. Delgado has just sucked. The pitchers have been average at best. cause they're old, injuries are so common. F it, until they can sort this crap out, I'm a Cubs/Yankees fan.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 18, 2008)

Well they did trade away a lot, but even before the trade the farm was thin. I mean the only top prospects we had at the time were Carlos Gomez, Philip Humber, Mike Pelfrey, Fernando Martinez, Kevin Mulvey and Deolis Guerra. We kept two of them (Pelfrey and Martinez) and let the rest go. And according to some scouts that wasn't even the best package available for the Twins, which tells you how much our system sucks when even 4 of our top prospects don't add up to the best package deal. Look at the D'Back, Rays, Brewers, Dodgers, Braves. They all have extremely deep farms systems. Or the Red Sox, they have the perfect balance between FA signings and prospects. I think a lot of Met fans, including me, have just kidded them selves into thinking that they've got a deep farm system, but the Johan trade and the injury replacements this year have shown me otherwise.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2008)

2006 was their best chance. But injuries struck at the worst time possible. We lost Hernandez and Martinez before the playoffs. Thats two starters gone. Sanchez was hurt as well. Thats probably the reason they lost to the Cardinals. I realize injuries are a part of sports, but its tough not to believe the Mets were the better team over the Cardinals. They still had a chance though, before Cliff Floyd went down and Jose went down. Lo Duca got on base, but Beltran stood there like a statue.

Shoulder surgery could end Curt Schilling’s career

Sucks it might come down to that.


----------



## BlackMamba (Jun 22, 2008)

As a Red Sox fan it kinda sucks not having the big Schill. That guy is money in the postseason. Also I agrre with you King Lloyd the best chance for the Mets was 2006. I'm also glad the Red Sox didn't trade away the farm like the Mets did for Santana. Don't get me wrong he is a great player, but you never know if you have a potentail hall of famer/all-star in your farm system.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, like a Scott Kazmir. Facepalm.

The Tigers have gotten much better. Who knows, they still might win that division. And the Mets are only 3.5 games away from first in the NL East. This has been quite a surprising season. Much more unpredictable than last year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2008)

Interleague play is really boiling my blood right now. In the stretch we're in now, the Red Sox play the Phillies, Cardinals, and Diamondbacks in succession! Over the same stretch, the goddamn Yankees play San Diego, Cincinnati, and Pittsburgh!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 23, 2008)

Well hey Cincy took 2/3 from the Yanks, so anything can happen


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

Yankees are facing the Pirates? This is going to be a boring series for sure. I wanted the Yankees to face the teams that Boston is facing. Talk about coincidence.

I loved how the Cubs destroyed the White Sox.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Well hey Cincy took 2/3 from the Yanks, so *anything can happen*



I hate it when my words come back to bite me in the ass I'm surprised no one is talking about King Felix's GS Not that I want to hear too much about it though


----------



## Mael (Jun 25, 2008)

What I wanna know is what is wrong with Rains's Cubbies against my regional rival Orioles?  Come on man!  Hell at least you weren't playing Tampa Bay.  The last thing I want is some punkass NY or FL team coming up to my yard in the AL East.  I'm confident you'll do all right the next two games though.

Props to Pittsburgh tonight for reasons I need not say.  Keep it up in the next two Pirates...that goes for you too Red Sox who barely won that game thanks to some 8th inning wonders.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> What I wanna know is what is wrong with Rains's Cubbies against my regional rival Orioles?  Come on man!  Hell at least you weren't playing Tampa Bay.  The last thing I want is some punkass NY or FL team coming up to my yard in the AL East.  I'm confident you'll do all right the next two games though.
> 
> Props to Pittsburgh tonight for reasons I need not say.  Keep it up in the next two Pirates...that goes for you too Red Sox who barely won that game thanks to some 8th inning wonders.



Hope you had a happy Remy day.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't look now, but... *gasp*... the Tigers are 500. They could easily make a comeback. looks like that offense stopped napping. I can't say the Cubs are the best team until they play either the Angels, Red Sox, or um, the... Rays.

Edit, what do you know? Maggs on the 15-day DL now. Tigers just can't catch a break.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2008)

This just occurred to me. They gotta fix the voting for the Gold Gloves. I mean did Greg Maddux really deserve 17 of the last 18 GGs for pitchers? That is absurd.

Troy Tulo's on the 15 day DL again. What a poor season for him.

Wow, has the All-Star game now become a complete joke now? Jeter at SS? Dustin Pedroia at 2B? This is little more than a popularity contest and a small glance at numbers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> This just occurred to me. They gotta fix the voting for the Gold Gloves. I mean did Greg Maddux really deserve 17 of the last 18 GGs for pitchers? That is absurd.
> 
> Troy Tulo's on the 15 day DL again. What a poor season for him.
> 
> Wow, has the All-Star game now become a complete joke now? Jeter at SS? Dustin Pedroia at 2B? This is little more than a popularity contest and a small glance at numbers.



Why is Pedroia at 2b such a disgrace? Kinsler has better numbers, but Pedroia's a better fielder, plays on a better team, and is currently the hottest hitter in the AL.

And about Maddux winning all those Gold Gloves: yeah, he pretty much did deserve them.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2008)

^Thats ridiculous. The stats aren't even close. If Kinsler has the better numbers, then hes the starter. the team itself doesn't matter. . Baseball is a very individual sport. You can't control who gets on base and who bats after you. Sure, Dustin's D may be better, but at the expense of a large difference in offense? And I see you had no problem with me stating Jeter shouldn't start. See where I'm going with this. How the hell is Ortiz on?
Hes been out for 2/3s of the season so far. Thats a lotta games he missed. Ken Griffey Jr.? Facepalm. Alfonso Soriano? Was out for 2/3 of the season. Kosuke Fukudome? Far superior players there.

And Maddux in 17 seasons, was better than all 80 pitchers in the league. Ivan was the best catcher every one of those 13 seasons? I'm a Mets fan, but David Wright winning the award despite all those errors just says it all. The award just goes to the same guys now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 6, 2008)

Well as with just about any sport with fans voting for All-Stars, what you really have is a popularity contest. You don't always get stuff that makes much sense. I don't have a problem with Pedroia though, and yeah Kinsler is having a better year statistically, but Pedroia has been pretty good as well. I think the problem is when you have people voting for injured players (Ortiz, Soriano), then it's just ridiculous. And there are a few questionable selections as well (I agree on Fukudome, Griffey). But as I said before it's a popularity contest.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Thats ridiculous. The stats aren't even close. If Kinsler has the better numbers, then hes the starter. the team itself doesn't matter. . Baseball is a very individual sport. You can't control who gets on base and who bats after you. Sure, Dustin's D may be better, but at the expense of a large difference in offense? And I see you had no problem with me stating Jeter shouldn't start. *See where I'm going with this*.



Uh... no. Uh...look over there for a second!

The All-Star voting is a delicate balance between popularity and merit. Honestly, would you rather have the Baseball Writer's of America vote on it. That's the LAST thing we need. These are the guys who make pity HOF votes and refuse to put pitchers on the ballot of MVP.

As for the Gold Glove voting, it comes in bunches for a lot of players. Fielding is not dissimilar to hitting or pitching, in that regard.  I guess someone might have deserved it equally some of those years. But Maddux might be the best defensive pitcher of all-time, for that's worth.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 6, 2008)

Report: Indians trade Sabathia to Brewers

If thats true, then the brewers will be a force to reckon with. I think they won the trade unless theres more involved than stated right now.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 7, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Well as with just about any sport with fans voting for All-Stars, what you really have is a popularity contest. You don't always get stuff that makes much sense. I don't have a problem with Pedroia though, and yeah Kinsler is having a better year statistically, but Pedroia has been pretty good as well. I think the problem is when you have people voting for injured players (Ortiz, Soriano), then it's just ridiculous. And there are a few questionable selections as well (I agree on Fukudome, Griffey). But as I said before it's a popularity contest.



Yea, how does Jason Varitek get voted into the All-Star game over Pierzynski? Whats his average, closing below .200? Fucking christ.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Report: Indians trade Sabathia to Brewers
> 
> If thats true, then the brewers will be a force to reckon with. I think they won the trade unless theres more involved than stated right now.


Well they better at least make the playoffs now cuz they gave up one of their top prospects for a guy that's only going to be around for 3 months. 



Liquid Ocelot said:


> Yea, how does Jason Varitek get voted into the All-Star game over Pierzynski? Whats his average, closing below .200? Fucking christ.


Perhaps Francona selected him?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah. Or the players voted him in (I think I heard that during yesterday's game). On the Sabathia trade, I hear that maybe the Indians were to quick on the trigger. Supposedly the Brewers had a better prospect than LaPorta. I wouldn't know my self because I don't follow every teams' farm system, but at least the Indians got a couple of other lower level prospects with LaPorta. But I do think they did move CC to fast, they had to wait at least one more week to see if any other teams interest would increase.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2008)

A-Rod’s wife alleges infidelity in divorce papers

Too bad for them. Hope this doesn't affect his game.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup, the players voted for Varitek. In terms of hitting, he's garbage; a rookie can do better. In terms of defensive ability, Pudge is 10x better. Why he even makes it is indeed a mysterious mystery.


----------



## MOTO (Jul 7, 2008)

That's surprising cuz I thought the only freakin possible way Varitek could of made it was due to his _own_ manager selecting him.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2008)

WTF happened to the NL West. I thought the D'Backs were gonna be the team to beat in the NL. Clearly, I was wrong. They have great pitchers, but their offense needs work.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2008)

They're still very young. The have quite a few guys that strikeout like there's no tomorrow. But when they get hot they'll be a ton of trouble.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy crap. The Mets are over 500. It took a lot of drama though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2008)

Hell yeah man, my stomach was lurching during the 9th... goddamn pen almost gave it up.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> WTF happened to the NL West. I thought the D'Backs were gonna be the team to beat in the NL. Clearly, I was wrong. They have great pitchers, but their offense needs work.



Weren't they at one point like 12 games over .500? Now they're under.500. Proof that baseball is a 162 game season.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2008)

So the Dodgers are tied for first in the NL West. Anyways, hows the 3 month rent of CC Sabathia gonna work out? If they miss the playoffs, look out.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2008)

The Dodgers will take the West hopefully. Torre is going back to the Playoffs! It would be funny if the Yankees and Dodgers faced each other in the World Series and the Dodgers rape the Yankees.

I really expect Tampa Bay to collapse soon to be honest. I don't see them staying in 1st place for that long. I can see the Red Sox taking 1st place sooner than later. I'm a huge Yankee fan but the have no chance in hell to get first place this year in the East and the Wildcard is going to have some very stiff competition. The Yankees should trade for some relief pitching if they want to go somewhere.

The Cubies will continue to destroy baseball after the 2nd half hopefully. This team and their fans have gone through hell for years.

I want the Brewers to win the NL Wild Card. The Cardinals would be nice too.

I still think the Metz will come back and take the NL East. If not, the Marlins will.

My Predictions by the end of the regular season

AL East- Red Sox
AL Central- White Sox
AL West- Angels
AL Wildcard- Yankees

NL East- Metz
NL Central- Cubs
NL West- Cubs
NL Wildcard- Brewers


----------



## Jimin (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, this was my predictions from the start. Red Sox, Tigers, Rangers, and Indians as Wild Card. Mets, Cubs, Dodgers, and I believe it was either D'Backs or Rockies as Wild Card. They're still possible although they look a bit unlikely at this point of time. I mean, even I can't believe I picked the rangers over the Angels.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 8, 2008)

Big move by the Cubbies. They just got Rich Harden and Chad Gaudin. You know what kind of rotation that is? Zambs, Dempster, Harden as your top 3? That's crazy good. The only problem is Harden's health. Gaudin isn't that bad a throw in either. He's a very versatile pitcher, this year he's been more of a reliever, but he's started in the past. The Cubs gave up pitcher Gallagher, outfielders Murton, Patterson, and a C, Josh Donaldson. Almost nothing when you think of the depth that the Cubs have at those positions.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats a dumb deal by the A's. Only a team with a history of letting go good pitchers will make that move.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, the Brewers landing CC started all this. But the Cubs will do good only on 1 condition. Harden doesn't go down injured. The Cubs have depth, so its not like they'll miss those guys that much.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 10, 2008)

Matt Holiday will probably be the next to go.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

Matt Holliday? Where would he go?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 10, 2008)

Someplace that is a hitters ball park and the team can afford to sign him after his contract is up.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

I would like to see him in the Yankees but it won't happen though. Isn't Matsui having season ending surgury?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 10, 2008)

No. Him and Damon are suffering from knee soreness and the likes.


Maybe the Rangers. Move Bradley to DH, and put Murphy in right.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

The Rangers with Holliday would be awesome. I still think he'll stay in Colorado though.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Jul 10, 2008)

I doubt the Rockies can re-sign him after the season. After all, he is a Scott Boras client.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm more interested to see if Griffey will be traded. He has been mentioned as a trade candidate for over a month now. He should go to the American League where he can DH. I was hoping Bonds will come back to MLB after half the season but that won't be happening. In a few years it looks like A-Rod might be the new HR King.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2008)

Mariners release Sexson, put Bedard on DL

Longoria and Hart elected All-Stars


Surprised Wright didn't get in. I'm surprised another guy got cut.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm sure somebody will pick up Sexson at least for a bench role.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 11, 2008)

Wright to replace Soriano on NL All-Star team

Holliday should start and Wright did deserve a spot a lot more than Soriano. This reminds me, Holliday got screwed out of the NL MVP last year. Jimmy Rollins, my ass.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree. Matt Holliday was robbed. I was shocked when Rollins won the award.

I'm watching both Yankees and Metz games right now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, In all probability Holliday will start. I see no reason why he shouldn't.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 12, 2008)

Holliday is a beast. If only he was in a team with a chance of making it to the Playoffs. The guy is too damn good to be in Toronto. He has 7 complete games this year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Holliday is a beast. If only he was in a team with a chance of making it to the Playoffs. The guy is too damn good to be in Toronto. He has 7 complete games this year.



He always has a ton of CG's. The guy is just a horse. But those CG's annoy me, because he was left into games (against really bad teams) just to get them in 2003, because the Blue Jays were, of course, not in contention, and it won him the Cy Young, even though Pedro deserved it (still not as bad as Zito in 2002, when Pedro _really_ deserved it).

Cy Young voters are too hung up on W's.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2008)

IMO, W's and RBIs are overrated. I mean Ws depend on your team's offense while RBIs defend on your teammates getting on base. Hrs and AVG are on you only. ERA and K's are on you only.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah Halladay is just great. Its too bad that his team is buried in the AL East.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> IMO, W's and RBIs are overrated. I mean Ws depend on your team's offense while RBIs defend on your teammates getting on base. Hrs and AVG are on you only. ERA and K's are on you only.



That's why I'm still happy that Ichiro won the MVP in '01. I got into a vicious and prolonged argument with a friend of mine, which last basically the entire second half of the season, because by mid-season I had already decided that he deserved the award, and my friend believed that he wasn't even the MVP of his own team. He thought Edgar Martinez was. 

Of course, his entire argument was that Martinez had his usual boatload of RBI, but I had to keep reminding him that it was ALL Ichiro.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 12, 2008)

Ichiro was the leadoff man. His job is to get on base, steal, and be in scoring position so someone can drive him in. The cleanup hitter's job is to get the most RBIs. You can't just say one player is better cause he has more RBIs. RBIs have a lot to do with battling order. Anyways, you guys gotta spell Roy *Halladay* right.

Edit : Rich Harden's Cubs debut went pretty well.
He gave up 5 hits and walked 3, but he gave up no runs and ten strikeouts. he only went 5 1/3 innings, so he has to work on that. Should get the W though. CC's Brewer debut a few days ago went well too.

Edit again. Way to fuck up Cubbies. Giving up a 5 run lead. They still won in the 11th but caused Rich a W. Anyways, home field advantage being determined in the All-Star game is the worst idea ever.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2008)

This topic died really quick.

I expect the Yankees and Metz to have a good second half. The Metz seem to be going in that direction. The Yankees are owning one week and getting owned the other. Like I wrote before Tampa Bay will fall down to 3rd place. The Red Sox and Yankees will dominate the 2nd half in my opinion.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2008)

The Yanks have been a 2nd half team for a while now. I expect them to finish 2nd as well. However, I see know if I see them making the playoffs.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2008)

I think by the end of the season 4-5 teams will be in top contention for the Wild Card. The Yankees will be one of them. Tampa Bay might be the another team.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, that was quite a Finals letdown in the Derby, Josh Hamilton. But that second HR he hit, off the wall behind the bleachers... anyone who's been to Yankee Stadium should be completely awestruck that the ball could even be hit out there.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, that was quite a Finals letdown in the Derby, Josh Hamilton. But that second HR he hit, off the wall behind the bleachers... anyone who's been to Yankee Stadium should be completely awestruck that the ball could even be hit out there.



Hell yeah man. I've been close to the wall and that is a ways away from home. That was some show he put on, he murdered the ball. Props should also go to his 71 year old BP pitcher Counsil, he did a great job. Its too bad he came up short.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 15, 2008)

After the derby it's become official. Josh Hamilton is a fucking beast.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2008)

*Possible Milestones After the All-Star Break*

-Alex Rodriguez is 13 Home Runs away from 550 for his career. 

-Ken Griffey Jr. is 11 Doubles away from 500 in his career. 

-Derek Jeter is 44 hits away from 2,500 in his career. He's also 25 RBIs away from 1,000 in his career.

-Manny Ramirez is 15 Doubles away from 500 for his career.

-David Ortiz is 21 Home Runs from 300 in his career and also 77 RBIs away from 1,000 in his career. Of course Ortiz hasn't been healthy this season and is unknown how much of a role he's going to play after the break.

-Jason Giambi is 19 Home Runs away from 400 HRs in his career.

-Gary Sheffield is 15 Home Runs away from 500 HRs in his career.

-Johnny Damon is 6 Stolen Bases away from 350 in his career.

-JD Drew is 14 Home Runs away from 200 in his career. His teammate Mike Lowell is 7 Home Runs from 200 in his career as well.

-Randy Johnson is 10 Wins away from 300 Wins in his career.

-Ivan Rodriguez is 3 Home Runs away from 300 for his career.

-Jeff Kent is 7 RBIs away from 1,500 for his career.

-Lance Berkman is 24 HRs away from 300 for his career.

-Albert Pujols is 66 hits away from 1,500 for his career.

-Aramis Ramirez is 12 HRs away from 250 for his career.

-Jermaine Dye is 16 HRs away from 300 for his carrer. He's also 52 RBIs away from 1,000. His teammate Paul Konerko is also 16 HRs away from 300.

-Pat Burrell is 10 Home Runs away from 250 in his career.

-Andrew Jones is 21 Home Runs away from 400 but we all know Jones can't get a base hit to save his life these days.

-Carlos Delgado needs to 2 Home Runs for 450 for his career. Carlos Beltran needs one more for 250 for his career.

-Troy Glaus is 8 Home Runs away from 300 in his career.

-Jim Thome is 8 hits away from 2,000 for his career.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2008)

I really want the NL to win. LOL at saying Josh Hamilton is a beast. Its the Home Run Derby. Not exactly something amazing. His RBIs are amazing though.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2008)

If find Ryan Howard more amazing. He's has an extremely low batting average and high strikeout count and he still has over 80 RBIs.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I really want the NL to win. LOL at saying Josh Hamilton is a beast. Its the Home Run Derby. Not exactly something amazing. His RBIs are amazing though.



I think people need to realize what he's done. Its not just the HRD or his RBIs. Its what he's doing in relation to where he's coming from. I think that by now everyone knows the story about his addiction. That consumed what would have probably been 3 years of his baseball career (whether it would have been in the minors or majors) He obviously keep himself in great shape, but he didn't face live pitching or play on the field for 3 years. The closest thing to baseball that he did was go to one of those token batting cages. And those usually just throw straight fastballs at about 80 MPH. So for him to come back after that, and to be able to rake major league pitching is just amazing.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I really want the NL to win. LOL at saying Josh Hamilton is a beast. Its the Home Run Derby. Not exactly something amazing. His RBIs are amazing though.



I know the home run derby isn't a big deal but he did crush the record and he has been playing well this season. Thats a lot coming from somebody who just cleaned up his addictions.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2008)

Shark, I'm not gonna give him extra credit for overcoming the addiction. Thats on him. if he played worse cause of his addiction, thats his own fault. I won't feel any pity. However, he has been playing very well and if he continues, then great for him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 16, 2008)

Its not about pity. I never said anything about pity. What I'm talking about is pure talent. Out of the game for 3 years and to come back at the major league level and just kill the ball like you haven't missed a beat? That is special, whether or not it was a drug addict or not. Ask any player or scout if its easy to even comeback from a few weeks of being injured. Its not easy at all.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I'm impressed with his numbers, but I'll never credit him for overcoming the drug problem. He shouldn't have ever gotten addicted in the first place. God, the NL lost again. That blows. But the concept of home field advantage in the all-star game is ridiculous.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok I guess you don't get what I'm saying... Yea the NL loses again, what a display of unclutch hitting or extremely clutch pitching or maybe it was vise versa. And yeah, to decide home field in what's pretty much an exhibition game is just stupid.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 16, 2008)

Talk about a epic All Star Game. Congrats to JD Drew for winning the MVP. Now I can't wait for the season to continue. The season gets so much better after the break. Here hoping the Cubs, Mets and Yanks go on a hot streak.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2008)

Shark, I'm saying the 3 wasted years are his own fault. if he loses them, too bad. Don't do drugs. Most kids even know that. But I'm impressed with his talent though.

Report: Radomski gives feds evidence on Clemens

And it begins again...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG.  Uggla had a terrible game!  Three strikeouts, hit into a double play, and somehow managed to commit THREE errors.  I can't remember someone ever playing that poorly in an All-Star game.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Shark, I'm saying the 3 wasted years are his own fault. if he loses them, too bad. Don't do drugs. Most kids even know that. But I'm impressed with his talent though.
> 
> Report: Radomski gives feds evidence on Clemens
> 
> And it begins again...


True, I see where your coming from. 

And Clemens can get really screwed now...


Rukia said:


> OMG.  Uggla had a terrible game!  Three strikeouts, hit into a double play, and somehow managed to commit THREE errors.  I can't remember someone ever playing that poorly in an All-Star game.


Yeah he really buckled under the pressure of playing in Yankee Stadium. His father always wanted to see him play there and I guess that really got to Uggla because he look like a deer in the headlights.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2008)

A lot of fans are gonna think Uggla isn't a worthy choice after all that. He did it to himself. But that game could have been a disaster. Any longer and they would have ran out of pitchers.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

When does the 2nd Half kicks off? Today or tomorrow?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 17, 2008)

Today for a few teams. I think there are like 5 games.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

Santana is pitching today. I guess I'll watch that game.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

A’s trade Blanton to Phillies

They've given up this season.

AP Source: Yankees reach deal with Sexson

Do they really need him? I know Damon is hurting and Hideki might be done for the year, but this guy?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

Sexson might be able to deliver. Who knows?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

I would have taken Bonds. I know he said he still wants to play to get that ring and 3,000 hits.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

Indeed. Bonds would have bring some fans in. Fans would love to see him hit 3,000 and if he can make it to 800.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> A’s trade Blanton to Phillies
> 
> They've given up this season.



I wouldn't say that they've given up. They just really trust their farm system, that's what makes the A's. Even with that trade thw A's have three starters with ERAs under 3.50 and their most recent acquisition, Gallagher, had a pretty good showing. Also be on the lookout for their high prized pitching prospect Gio Gonzalez, he's probably coming up soon.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 18, 2008)

I've noticed that all the wacky teams are the ones with good good or decent farm systems. Like the Braves and the Dodgers for example.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 20, 2008)

The Phillies and Mets series will be huge. I'm gonna say Mets win 2 of 3.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope. Those Marlins are coming in fast too, well they've been around 2nd place for nearly the entire year, but they're not fading just yet.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 20, 2008)

My Mets have been coming through for me.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 20, 2008)

Right now, the Angels are the team to beat. The pitching is just uber. Lackey, Santana, and Saunders are destroying everyone. K-Rod is k-Rod. And they just swept the Red Sox. Quite impressive.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 21, 2008)

wow, the red sox are going to have a rough week... they got swept by the angels, they are going to win 2 of 3 from the mariners, and then they are going to get swept by the yankees. ouch.  i almost feel bad for them.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 21, 2008)

Ray Durham is a a Brewer. Those guys are really putting their chances on this year.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 22, 2008)

Jegan747 said:


> wow, the red sox are going to have a rough week... they got swept by the angels, they are going to win 2 of 3 from the mariners, and then they are going to get swept by the yankees. ouch.  i almost feel bad for them.



We will see about that. I say the red sox will get 2 out of 3 from the yanks. We have been beating them all year.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 22, 2008)

Another great outing by Richie Harden wasted. 10 K's over 7 innings. He gave up a HR which was his only hit of the day and 2 walks, but only one earned run. Do the Cubs know how to screw Richie or what?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2008)

Yankees have won 6 in a row!


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 23, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Yankees have won 6 in a row!



i was there yesterday and got joba's and joe nathan's autographs.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 23, 2008)

CC threw another complete game shutout. Hes gonna get paid thus fall.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2008)

Did the Metz won today?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow, the Mets are in first place. ITS A MIRACLE!


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 24, 2008)

yes, it is a miracle, but just wait, soon enough the yankees will be in first too.
tomorrow's yankee red sox game should be one to remember, joba v becket, and ortiz and damon are back.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 24, 2008)

I see the Red Sox winning the AL East. The Yanks' best chance is the Wild Card, IMO. Whoa, the Brewers are closing in on the Cubs fast. Well, either way, I think the NL Wild Card goes to the 2nd place Central team. But I may be wrong about the Yankees, they always seem to make a run when it matters.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I see the Red Sox winning the AL East. The Yanks' best chance is the Wild Card, IMO.



fair, i dont mind if the yankees get the wild card, its the fifth world series ring for jeter i want


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 24, 2008)

I actually think the Yankees might take the East. I know Ortiz will be back soon for the Red Sox but Boston hasn't really been bad without him. Lowell, Youk, Drew and Manny could reach 100 RBI if they have a good 2nd half. That's how good this team is right now.

In order for the Yanks to have a chance, Jeter, Cano and Melky need to start hitting and Abreu, Giambi and A-Rod have to keeop doing what they did in the 1st half.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 24, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I actually think the Yankees might take the East. I know Ortiz will be back soon for the Red Sox but Boston hasn't really been bad without him. Lowell, Youk, Drew and Manny could reach 100 RBI if they have a good 2nd half. That's how good this team is right now.
> 
> In order for the Yanks to have a chance, Jeter, Cano and Melky need to start hitting and Abreu, Giambi and A-Rod have to keeop doing what they did in the 1st half.



jeter and cano have started hitting, melky is still a no show.
also, according to the daily news the yankees are (if they win 2 of 3 or sweep boston) going to make a big splash at the trade deadline.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Wow, the Mets are in first place. ITS A MIRACLE!



You mean alone in first place because they've been tied for first a few times in the past week


----------



## Jimin (Jul 24, 2008)

^Basically. It seems a few of the guys that started huge have really cooled down. Volquez is coming back to Earth. Cliff Lee's numbers are close to normal now. I picked the rangers to win the West. That looks doubtful at this point. This years' Tigers are the Rays.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I kind of expected that from Volquez. He's never had a full season in the majors and a full season is a marathon not a sprint. He'll learn to pace him-self in the future, but he should be pretty good.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

With what all the Yankees have lost, I think some ghost is on their side helping them...
Chein ming wang...The Yankees ace...out for the season..
Hideki Matsui...perhaps the most clutch hitter for the Yankees...might get season ending surgery 
Posada...has hurt shoulder...won't be the same with that injury

3 big names out

At time their offense has been lackluster, but recently it has kicked off, especially in the series with the Twins in which they swept. 

I think its wonderful that they made it this far. Theres still gas in the tank.   A-Rod, Jeter, Damon, Abreau, Cano, and Melky may start hitting better than they have. The Twins series started it out, lets hope we can do it against the Red Sox this weekend. 
Gardner should start coming around too, so We Yankee fans can expect a big 2nd half...unless theres more fucking goddamn injuries. 

This weekend...Yanks gotta send a message to Boston and Tamba Bay...We're still the big dogs of the AL East, and we've been nice to let you have your fun, now step aside...

We gotta pounce on Beckett, Wakefield and Lester. Shut down Pedroia, Lowell, Ortiz, Youk, and Elsburry. 

If we don't the Yanks will send a bad message to Boston and Tampa Bay: "We're not post-season contenders like you guys" 

Hopefully we send a different message.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2008)

^Well, the Yankees have to do it. By the looks of things, they have really stepped up their games as of late. The games against Tampa Bay and Boston will make them or break them.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Well, the Yankees have to do it. By the looks of things, they have really stepped up their games as of late. The games against Tampa Bay and Boston will make them or break them.



Absolutely correct. Couldn't agree more with you. They have stepped their game up, now we yankee fans have to hope they don't *mistep* against Boston and Tampa, or any team for that matter.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2008)

I picked the Indians to win the Wild Card. But they're basically given up this season by trading CC. They should call up Liriano. Hes been dominant in AAA baseball. Well, it doesn't matter either way. This season is over for them. They have sucked and they don't look like they're gonna improve. I picked the Tigers to win the Central and that still looks very much possible.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I picked the Indians to win the Wild Card. But they're basically given up this season by trading CC. They should call up Liriano. Hes been dominant in AAA baseball. Well, it doesn't matter either way. This season is over for them. They have sucked and they don't look like they're gonna improve. I picked the Tigers to win the Central and that still looks very much possible.



It's amazing how CC has gone to Millwalkee and just plain dominated. They're not too far from the Cubs...i have a feeling Those two are gonna end up in  the post season battling each other for the NLCS. one will win the NL Central while the other has to get the Wild Card. From the way they've both been winning and St' Louis lousing, I say its pretty possible. 

Hasn't the Tigers offense just been truly monstrous Killing every pitcher's ERA? 

All the American League teams have to watch out, including Boston, Tampa Bay and New York, they all might get smoked.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 25, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Hideki Matsui...perhaps the most clutch hitter for the Yankees...


umm... jeter?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeter has played quite sub-par this year, my man. However, Jeter was screwed of the MVP in 2006. Like that prick Justin Morneau deserved it more than jeter. Heck, his own teammate was Joe Mauer was better than him. A-Rod is still the best on the Yanks.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 25, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Jeter has played quite sub-par this year, my man. However, Jeter was screwed of the MVP in 2006. Like that prick Justin Morneau deserved it more than jeter. Heck, his own teammate was Joe Mauer was better than him. A-Rod is still the best on the Yanks.



stats wise, yes a-rod is better.
and yes jeter is having a down year. (i say he will have a great second half and finish at .300-.310)
all i was saying is historically jeter is the most clutch yankee currently on the team.
edit: you are right, jeter should have won the mvp. i dont understand how morneau won. i guess ever since ichiro got the mvp that one year they have decided you have to be a hr hitter from now on to win mvp.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 25, 2008)

Red Sox and Yanks showdown tonight. Good pitchers duel. I hope Beckett gets nasty. He needs another win.

Will be a good game. I'll defiantly be watching.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeter was clutch during those 3 title reigns. But Mr November is bull. He played awful in that Diamondback series.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

Its a shame the yankees don't have Matsui. We need him. He was the most clutch player on the Yankees before his knee acted up. His Batting average was like .320 or something like that. 

His On Base PErcentage was pretty high too...the highest on the team. If he didn't get sidelined he probably would've been on the all-star game...but more important than that:

*THE YANKEES WOULDN'T HAVE LOST SOME OF THE GAMES THEY LOST BECAUSE OF A LACK OFFENSE*.  Matsui definately would've did his job with runners in scoring position. 

Now he may be out for the rest of the season. It's a big loss. Gardner, Cano, Cabrera, Abraeu, Jeter and A-Rod really need to get their heads straight, bats workin, eyes focused, and start gettin essential hits. Otherwise:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*NO WORLD SERIES RINGS FOR THE YANKEES*




I know they won't dissappoint their fans or themselves.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2008)

Matsui was the biggest lost for the Yanks indeed.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 25, 2008)

ok mlb.com is reporting that nady and marte have been traded. it is speculated that they were traded to the yankees, but they arent announcing who they were traded to until they pass physicals. 
i am going to make a prediction: if the yankees win tonight, they will win the al east, if they lose, they will win the wildcard.


King Lloyd said:


> Jeter was clutch during those 3 title reigns. But Mr November is bull. He played awful in that Diamondback series.


this is bull. Jeter might have played bad that one series, but whatever. your forgetting the non world series wins, just playoffs in general. Jeter is a lifetime .310 hitter in the post-season. he has most post-season hits. he dives into the stands to catch balls. the flip!
seriously, no one is more clutch than jeter. 
not just during the post season. not just during the world series.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

Jegan747 said:
			
		

> this is bull. Jeter might have played bad that one series, but whatever. your forgetting the non world series wins, just playoffs in general. Jeter is a lifetime .310 hitter in the post-season. he has most post-season hits. he dives into the stands to catch balls. the flip!
> seriously, no one is more clutch than jeter.
> not just during the post season. not just during the world series.



These are the facts...Jeter is Mr.Clutch in the post-season...he's clutch in general...hopefully he remains so as he ages. 



			
				Jegan747 said:
			
		

> i am going to make a prediction: if the yankees win tonight, they will win the al east, if they lose, they will win the wildcard.



Oh god, i hate these kind of predictions...i make them all the time, and most of them turn out to be wrong.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2008)

Jesus, in the eyes of Yankees' fans, Jeter can do no wrong. They're too busy blasting A-Rod for giving them a useless Home Run. Its not even close, A-Rod is the far superior player. Postseason-wise, Jeter is really overrated. His defense has always been pretty bad. I'm a Mets fan, but I have no problem admitting Wright didn't deserve that Gold Glove.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 25, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Jesus, in the eyes of Yankees' fans, Jeter can do no wrong. They're too busy blasting A-Rod for giving them a useless Home Run. Its not even close, A-Rod is the far superior player. Postseason-wise, Jeter is really overrated. His defense has always been pretty bad. I'm a Mets fan, but I have no problem admitting Wright didn't deserve that Gold Glove.


i am not that fan. dont stereotype us.
i love a-rod and he is better *statistically* than jeter.
jeters defense is up this year. his offense is down.
jeter is not overrated in the post-season at all. he has most post-season hits and bats .310.  show me someone better from modern baseball. 
a-rod (whom i dont like in the playoffs) is horrible in the playoffs. he hasnt hit with  runner in scoring position in such a long time. we love jeter because he is very respectable and amazing when we NEED him to be. he is our captain, we follow our captain.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2008)

Yankees Win! And it looks like they'll be getting Nady and Marte.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 25, 2008)

that was a great classic pitchers duel! 1-0, wow. joba was amazing. i think my autograph of his just went up in value.


Perverted King said:


> Yankees Win! And it looks like they'll be getting Nady and Marte.



yep, its official, if they all pass physicals.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

I want the Yanks to go for the sweep.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 25, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> I want the Yanks to go for the sweep.



me 2. tomorrow should be the easiest of the 3 games for us, so i expect at-least the series win.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2008)

So A-Rod isn't superior to Jeter? Its not even close. A-Rod is far superior. You have only backed up my claim. All you have done is defend Jeter despite the fact that hes been playing worse. And what about that HR A-Rod gave you guys in that Cleveland series? Oh right, you were too angry with him cause it came too late. And his defense got worse. Look at those errors and say they haven't.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> So A-Rod isn't superior to Jeter? Its not even close. A-Rod is far superior. You have only backed up my claim. All you have done is defend Jeter despite the fact that hes been playing worse. And what about that HR A-Rod gave you guys in that Cleveland series? Oh right, you were too angry with him cause it came too late. And his defense got worse. Look at those errors and say they haven't.



In my view A-Rod is a better player, however, they are both Yankees...we Yankee fans try not to divide ourselves over which player is better. We want them both to have a ring this year. Thats all I care about, and thats what i think Jegan747 cares about.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

Jegan747 said:


> me 2. tomorrow should be the easiest of the 3 games for us, so i expect at-least the series win.



I hope so...Wakefield ain't always the easiest with his knuckler. But we have pounced on him before. The real challenge will be Lester, who had a complete game victory against us last time he pitched against the Yankees.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 25, 2008)

^Thats fair, but players on the same team are better than their teammates. Just ask any Red Sox fan in this topic. Those guys have ripped Lugo and Crisp to no end. On the trade, i don't think Nady was a good idea. the guy always cools down in the second half. The RP they got should really strengthen their bullpen. All in all, I think they gave up too many prospects.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Thats fair, but players on the same team are better than their teammates. Just ask any Red Sox fan in this topic. Those guys have ripped Lugo and Crisp to no end. On the trade, i don't think Nady was a good idea. the guy always cools down in the second half. The RP they got should really strengthen their bullpen. All in all, I think they gave up too many prospects.



possibly, but you never know, Pinstripes might change this guy. Hopefully its for the good and not for the bad.

Also...Yankees fans not the same as Red Sox Fans


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> So A-Rod isn't superior to Jeter? Its not even close. A-Rod is far superior. You have only backed up my claim. All you have done is defend Jeter despite the fact that hes been playing worse. And what about that HR A-Rod gave you guys in that Cleveland series? Oh right, you were too angry with him cause it came too late. And his defense got worse. Look at those errors and say they haven't.


what are you trying to prove, i admited a-rod is better statistically.
and didnt i tell you to stop stereotyping yankee fans? that hr in the clevelnd series was fine, but still, no hits with runners in scoring position in a long time. 
what dont you understand, do you want to see me type it, fine, ill put it in bigger font for you A-rod is having a better year than jeter.
happy?
oh and btw, his defense _*is*_ up. He is 6th in mlb in fielding percentage among shortstops with 300 or more at bats. much much better.


LouDAgreat said:


> In my view A-Rod is a better player, however, they are both Yankees...we Yankee fans try not to divide ourselves over which player is better. We want them both to have a ring this year. Thats all I care about, and thats what i think Jegan747 cares about.


^what he said^


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

By saying stat-wise A-Rod is better, your basically saying the stats lying, Jeter is better. And his defense is not up. He has 8 errors and hasn't made some plays that better defensive shortshops would. 
I have met some idiot Yankee fans. A whole crowd at the game got mad at Andy P for throwing to 1st to keep Sizemore on base. What a bunch of idiots. In that game, Jeter made an error and guess what? No boos. A-Rod makes an error, you could hear the boos on TV in mute mode. I'm not even argue with you anymore. Lets just agree to disagree.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> By saying stat-wise A-Rod is better, your basically saying the stats lying, Jeter is better.


 by saying arod is better than jeter statistically i am saying that, a. a-rod has better stats, and b. i would rather have jeter on my team. i am not saying the stats are lying, i am saying a-rod is not a the positive presence and team leader in the clubhouse that jeter is.


King Lloyd said:


> And his defense is not up. He has 8 errors and hasn't made some plays that better defensive shortshops would.


jeter has a better fielding percentage this year. dont believe his defense is up, he is tied for the best in the majors with tejada this year. dont belive me? here is the proof  . there you go, im glad thats over. 



King Lloyd said:


> I have met some idiot Yankee fans. A whole crowd at the game got mad at Andy P for throwing to 1st to keep Sizemore on base. What a bunch of idiots.


im pretty sure they were booing the first bast umpire because they thought sizemore was out.



King Lloyd said:


> In that game, Jeter made an error and guess what? No boos. A-Rod makes an error, you could hear the boos on TV in mute mode. I'm not even argue with you anymore. Lets just agree to disagree.


 not in the past 1 1/2 years. 2 years ago everyone booed a-rod  because during a season when you have a down offense year and 22 errors and your the highest paid player, you get booed. last year and this year, everyone loves a-rod. no boos ever.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 26, 2008)

Do you think theres a possiblity there could be another Subway Series World Series? THAT WOULD BE SO AWESOME!!!.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

^No they weren't, they even called Andy an idiot and said that he should get the double play instead of wasting their time. Jeter's defense is still bad.

Study says I'm right.

And what do you know, they praised Jeter and bashed A-Rod. When A-Rod signed the new deal, this is what happened.
A-Rod crawls back. T%hat was the headline. Of course, no one was going to boo him in a middle of a MVP season, but the fact remains, NY has never loved A-Rod because hes A-Rod.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 26, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Do you think theres a possiblity there could be another Subway Series World Series? THAT WOULD BE SO AWESOME!!!.



that would be a perfect way to leave the stadium, win a yanks boston alcs and then win a yanks mets ws.
but, i see that as not the most likely scenario
IMO the possibilities for ws, in this order, from most likely to least,
AL. 1.yankees (tied) 1.red sox 3. angels 4. tigers 5.rays 6.white sox
NL  1.cubs 2.phillies 3.mets 4.brewers 5.diamondbacks 6. cardinals
so IMO i see it as possible, it would be awesome. i wouldnt mind a yanks phillies ws either because i am going to be in philly for school.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^No they weren't, they even called Andy an idiot and said that he should get the double play instead of wasting their time. Jeter's defense is still bad.
> 
> Study says I'm right.
> 
> ...


well *those* yankee fans were really, realy, really stupid.
jeters defense is up, meaning much better than previous years, your study was based on previous years, mine was based on this year. thank you for proving my point. going from worst fielding ss to best is a major improvement. 
3/4 of my yankee fan friends love a-rod, and 1/4 hate him.
i would just like to be on record saying a-rod is my second favorite player, i like him alot. you wanna know what my laptop background is?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

You need to look closer, my man. His fielding percentage didn't go up by that much. Gold Gloves are a joke now. The only way to really see how good someone is at defense now is to see them make great plays vs their errors. LOL at Jeter being the best defensive SS.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 26, 2008)

I sense...conflict...oh no... LETS GO YANKEESSS!!!! LETS GO JETERRR!!!


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> You need to look closer, my man. His fielding percentage didn't go up by that much. Gold Gloves are a joke now. The only way to really see how good someone is at defense now is to see them make great plays vs their errors. LOL at Jeter being the best defensive SS.



i know his fielding percentage didnt go up that much, screw that part lets look at what i am saying.i said his defense went up, you said no. you showed "proof" he was the worst defensive shortstop over the years(not including this one). i showed you a link(here it is again ) that showed jeter had the highest rzr this year. do you know what that means? look it up on google, it stands for "Revised Zone Rating". you wanna know what it means in short? 





King Lloyd said:


> The only way to really see how good someone is at defense now is to see them make great plays vs their errors.


 that _*is*_ what it means.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

^Considering Hanley Ramirez is in, I wouldn't take that to heart. That guy's defense is terrible. Your saying hes a mid-level SS at defense?


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Considering Hanley Ramirez is in, I wouldn't take that to heart. That guy's defense is terrible. Your saying hes a mid-level SS at defense?



im saying hanley is a mid level ss, if your going to say that jeter was the worst fielding ss before this year. and you cant deny jeters defense is up, it is.
at this point i dont really care. i would like to do what you said b4, which was agree to disagree.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

The Phils have really struggled as of late. At this point, it looks like Hamilton has a great chance at winning the AL MVP. I was hoping David Wright would win his first MVP this year. By the looks of things, it'll probably be him and Utley battling it out for the NL MVP. It will probably boils down to who wins the division.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

Casey Blake's a Dodger. They got him and some money for two minor leaguers. Well, its apparent that the Indians have given up this season. Well, its not like they have much of a chance left.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2008)

Casey Blake to the Dodgers is a move I like. Not to mention that team needs some pop.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The Phils have really struggled as of late. At this point, it looks like Hamilton has a great chance at winning the AL MVP. I was hoping David Wright would win his first MVP this year. By the looks of things, it'll probably be him and Utley battling it out for the NL MVP. It will probably boils down to who wins the division.



I would think Hamilton would win the mvp, and he does deserve it, but when was the last time a mvp was not on a playoff team?
I think that the NL mvp will be Utley if the philies make the playoffs. Maybe Wright if the Mets make it. Ryan Braun should be considered if the brewers make it as well.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

The Red Sox have to fix that bullpen. Unless they do, the Yanks will win the division. They do have a ton of prospects they can trade. Get a guy like Brian Fuentes or something. Well, the Yanks are 1 game behind the Sox as of now. Well, it looks like Brian Knight of the Mets has already gotten rocked. Thats why injuries hurt big time for a team. The Cubs better start winning or the brewers will win the division.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2008)

Yankees win and what a crazy game between Atlanta and Philadelphia. Cubs lose to the Marlins. Things aren't looking bright when you have the Brewers as hot as they have been.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 26, 2008)

I cant believe the Red Sox lost like that. 11-3. They can do much better. We need to use Daisuke and our hitters need to do there job.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

What the hell happened to their bullpen. It was really good last year. Well, the Rnagers can't contend without better pitching.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2008)

Josh Halmiton has 103 RBIs. He's a Monsta!


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The Red Sox have to fix that bullpen. Unless they do, the Yanks will win the division. They do have a ton of prospects they can trade. Get a guy like Brian Fuentes or something. Well, the Yanks are 1 game behind the Sox as of now. Well, it looks like Brian Knight of the Mets has already gotten rocked. Thats why injuries hurt big time for a team. The Cubs better start winning or the brewers will win the division.



Dude, I have been a red sox fan my whole life and I admit we never had a decent bullpen. We always have a good closer and a bunch of bums. I maybe a little edgy over today's loss but that is how Ive always seen it. Our batting needs to step it up to. The yanks are a second half team and we aren't so if they wanna get on top the red sox need to do something fast.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

^Hideki Okajima was a beast last season. This season hes been up and down. They need some decent middle relief. If they could get that, they should be fine.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2008)

Let's go Yanks! Sweep plz


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Hideki Okajima was a beast last season. This season hes been up and down. They need some decent middle relief. If they could get that, they should be fine.



Same with Josh Beckett


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2008)

Chris Carpenter is back. If he anywhere near his Cy Young self, the Cardinals will be a force as well in the NL Central. 

Beckett hasn't been his 2007 self. Hes been kinda mix of his 2007 and 2006 self in 2008. Kinda like right in the middle.

Good for Goose. Hes finally going to the HOF.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2008)

Posada should consider having that surgery right now. If he keeps holding it off, he's going to mix part of next year.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 27, 2008)

I think so too. A less than 100 percent Posada might end up hurting the yanks more than anything. Molina has filled in quite well.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2008)

I think Matsui should do the same as well. That knee isn't getting any better.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 27, 2008)

yea matsui should get surgery also, there's no place for him on the team this year now that nady is here and damon is back.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 27, 2008)

Santana's 6 hitter 1 run complete game was very impressive. This is why they got him.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 27, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Let's go Yanks! Sweep plz



That would be lovely...they gotta make the comeback...Currently they're down by 5 runs. 

Lester is being a pain in the ass.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 27, 2008)

^More like Sidney Ponson sucks big time. They gotta fix those holes in their pitching staff and get around the injuries.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes GO BOSTON. Thats what its about. We got our offense back. Dont know were it went but Big Papi showed'em how it is.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 28, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^More like Sidney Ponson sucks big time. They gotta fix those holes in their pitching staff and get around the injuries.



He pitched VERY WELL the last 2 starts.



			
				sharinganSasuke99 said:
			
		

> Yes GO BOSTON. Thats what its about. We got our offense back. Dont know were it went but Big Papi showed'em how it is.



We took the Series. Yanks had this one day of slack. Yankees are gonna dominate the games to come.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 28, 2008)

ahhh, that rain delay messed with our mojo.
whatever, boston is going to lose 2 of 3 to the angels, and we are going to sweep baltimore. hopefully the rays can suck in toronto.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyways we are still ahead of the yanks in the AL east standings


----------



## Jimin (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh, god this forum is so New York. Is it possible we can talk about some other teams?

Why on Earth would Manny be traded? They say it every year, but it never ever happens. I couldn't imagine either without the other.

Crap, I didn't even know there was a Brewer-Cub game. This is huge for the NL Central and these two are probably the best teams in the NL as well. Cubs win and up their lead to 2 games.

Braves fear Hudson done for season, Jones on DL

This season is done for the Braves. Trade Tex and rebuild for next year.

Posada to have season-ending shoulder surgery

Get well, Jorge. Its better this way than to DH all season.

Young could miss a week with hand injury

Well, Texas aren't going to catch the Angels anyways.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 29, 2008)

king Lloyd said:
			
		

> Oh, god this forum is so New York. Is it possible we can talk about some other teams?



Pretty Much...and no! jk

I'm amazed that the Yankees were owned by the fuckin O's. I thought they were dead!!!
And mussina gettin owned! Jeez...

Brewers and Cubs game was good. Back and forth see-saw game. last out was a real stomach turner for Cubs's fans, but they pulled through.

Boston lost to anaheim
Tampa Bay lost/
This is what I'm afraid of. Boston losses Tampa losses, and the Yanks don't gain ground goin against the scrappy O's FUCK!!!


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2008)

Derrek Lee came up big in that game yesterday. So Chris Young is back, but he'll never be that guy with an ERA of under 2 again.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!
Mark Teixeria is an Angel. The best team got even better. 

Braves deal Teixeira for two players
Kotchman, Marek acquired for slugging first baseman
By Mark Bowman / MLB.com

ATLANTA -- The Braves have traded Mark Teixeira to the Angels in exchange for Casey Kotchman and Minor League pitcher Stephen Marek, a Braves official has confirmed.

Teixeira, who has hit .283 with 20 homers this year, will provide the Angels with the power they’re seeking as they attempt to make a run toward the World Series.

Kotchman, who has hit .287 with 12 homers this season, provides the Braves with the power-hitting first baseman they were seeking as compensation for Teixeira. Marek is a 25-year-old right-hander who has gone 2-6 with a 3.66 ERA in 34 relief appearances for Double-A Arkansas this year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah great deal by them. Great deal for both teams actually.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, the braves won this. they weren't contenders so it was great they got a pretty good player and a prospect for a guy that was gonna stay only half a season. But the Angels are gonna need a 1B after this season. I don't think Tex is gonna stay there.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah unless they want to expand that payroll a bit more I doubt he'll stay, but he's a great rental.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2008)

The Angels are really betting that this season will be their year. They have been the best team, but once the playoffs hits, its who wins 3/4 games first. It doesn't matter what your regular season record is. They better at least make a strong run in the playoffs. If they don't, then they kinda traded away their 1B of the future.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah they'll be heavily criticized if they don't do much. Well now people are probably at least expecting them to get to the World Series. If not they probably have plans on signing Texiera or they have someone in their farm that they have high hopes for.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 29, 2008)

The Angels dominated the Red Sox again. Lackey almost threw a no hitter too. He still completed the game but gave up a 2 run homer to Kevin Y.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The Angels dominated the Red Sox again. Lackey almost threw a no hitter too. He still completed the game but gave up a 2 run homer to Kevin Y.



If you need any more proof that this is the Angels' year, there it is. The Red Sox own Lackey. They KILL him. And he almost threw a goddamn no-hitter against them.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 30, 2008)

Man Red sox are doing bad. We've got to get mentally ready cause this is where the the outlook for the playoffs really comes in sight


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 30, 2008)

Too bad, I liked Casey Kotchman. Lot of potential there to be a .300 hitter and rbi machine with his sweet swing. 

Big gamble trading for Mark Teixeira. Scott Boras always has his clients file for free agency. Most of the Angels top prospects are pitchers not position players, so they would have to convert somebody to play 1st base if Teixeira can't be re-signed. Plus Teixeira has a rep for disrupting the clubhouse and not following the manager's signs and team philosophy...at least when he was with Texas. 

The Angels appear to be going for it all with this trade. We'll see if it pays off with a World Series appearance and possible championship.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yankees were so close to a come from behind win. Damn it!


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 30, 2008)

Cubs murdered today. unless the score changed when I stopped watching


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2008)

Carlos Zambrano is playing really well. I expect Holliday to get moved either this year or next. No way hes staying in Colorado.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 30, 2008)

Well the Rockies better make up their minds soon. They're 7 games out in the West, but no matter how weak the West may be I don't know that they're getting enough pitching (outside of Ubaldo Jimenez, who won 5 games this month, I think) to make a run. They could possibly move Fuentes as well. Rumors also say that Justin Duchscherer could be moved... A month ago I wouldn't have understood this move, but now I can see they really are giving up.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2008)

They should try to move Justin D. They have given up all their big guns. They traded Blanton and Harden. I told you guys they gave up. Can't blame them. The Angels are just crushing everyone.

EDIT; Pudge is a YANKEE. Kyle Farnsworth is a Tiger. Well, the yanks won another trade. They're hustlers, no other way to say it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2008)

Jesus, the Sox are just completely demoralized. 4 errors in 5.2 innings.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2008)

AP source: Griffey agrees to trade with White Sox


I really don't understand why the White Sox got him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, its hard to figure. I was thinking that they might want him as a DH, but they already have Konerko and Thome there. Konerko hasn't been all that good though so he might be moved to the bench. So Thome can be used as a DH, Swisher can be 1b, and Griffey could play in the OF. Question is where. Even before this they didn't really have a true CF and if you move Swisher to first they'll need one. I guess they might call up Jerry Owens.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

So Bay for Manny, with the Pirates getting the extras. I think the Sox gave up a LOT, but I like Jason Bay, and am glad Manny's gone. Even if Jason Bay can't totally replicate Manny, he'll at least do _something_. Manny was a 100% lock to shut it down.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2008)

Manny Ramirez is going to the Dodgers.

The Red Sox, Dodgers and Pirates have agreed to a deal, according to sources, in which Ramirez will go to Los Angeles, outfielder Jason Bay will go from Pittsburgh to Boston and the Pirates will receive outfielder Brandon Moss and pitcher Craig Hansen from the Red Sox and third baseman Andy LaRoche and pitcher Bryan Morris from the Dodgers.

The Pirates have called a 5:30 p.m. ET press conference. 

HOLY CRAP!!! I never ever in my mind thought that Manny was gonna get moved. the Dodgers should easily win the NL West now. I can't imagine the Red Sox without Manny and Manny without the Red Sox. The Dodgers are taking advantage of the weak NL West. But I think the Sox will regret this.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 31, 2008)

As a Yankee fan I am loving the fact that my pitchers no longer have to face Manny anymore. Thank you Redsux Management.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Manny Ramirez is going to the Dodgers.
> 
> The Red Sox, Dodgers and Pirates have agreed to a deal, according to sources, in which Ramirez will go to Los Angeles, outfielder Jason Bay will go from Pittsburgh to Boston and the Pirates will receive outfielder Brandon Moss and pitcher Craig Hansen from the Red Sox and third baseman Andy LaRoche and pitcher Bryan Morris from the Dodgers.
> 
> ...



No, they won't. It was time for him to go. He was already tanking; if they refused to trade him, it was going to get ugly. His attitude was already starting to seriously affect the team.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow. Pretty much makes sense for all sides.


----------



## Maximus (Jul 31, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> As a Yankee fan I am loving the fact that my pitchers no longer have to face Manny anymore. Thank you Redsux Management.



I fucking agree big time. Manny out of beantown is best thing a Yankee fan hoped going into trading deadline. This move just increased yankees chances of making playoff by 10-15%.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow... the Angels are terrifying. Is there a way to stop them?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2008)

Injuries... maybe. Not that I want to wish for anything bad to happen to them.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 1, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Injuries... maybe. Not that I want to wish for anything bad to happen to them.



lol...injuries...its something we don't wish upon others, but so true!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2008)

I think the Sox are gonna regret this, because jason Bay isn't anywhere close to Manny. Sayu waht you will, but Manny was one of the best players of this generation. His production at cleanup will be missed by the Sox. So is Ortiz gonna move to 4 and Bay to 3rd? I think thats the best idea.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I think I'd rather have a young motivated player rather than an old vet that's been acting like a baby for the past month or two. Manny is great, yes, but when he doesn't feel like playing he can be very detrimental. Of course Yankees fans are happy, I'm sure the Sox fans are probably sad, but IMO, it was time to cut ties.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I think the Sox are gonna regret this, because jason Bay isn't anywhere close to Manny. Sayu waht you will, but Manny was one of the best players of this generation. His production at cleanup will be missed by the Sox. So is Ortiz gonna move to 4 and Bay to 3rd? I think thats the best idea.



At this point, it's Ortiz at 3, Lowell at 4, and Bay at 5. But the word is that Ortiz has always wanted to bat 4th, so Bay probably will slide into the 3. It's also possible that Drew will move back to 3 for a while and Bay will hit at the 6 to ease him in.

But as for Bay's production, it's about the same as Manny's over the last three years.

Here in New England, there's a definite divide. A lot of people out here are total morons, and only follow the Red Sox. So they've barely heard of Jason Bay. But there a lot of people who were fed up. Manny was unbearable this last week, and if the Red Sox kept him, they had no chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## Jegan747 (Aug 3, 2008)

ahhh!!!!!! such a good game, i was there today, it was the best game i've been to all year. xavier nady, wow.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 4, 2008)

Man so we lost Manny Ramirez. Oh well we are 2-0 since the trade I think it might be 3-0


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2008)

Soriano's been really sharp in his return. The Cubs sweeping the Brewers was huge for the NL Central. I didn't think the Twins would do too well this year. They've proven me wrong thus far.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah the Twins have performed really well. And now with Liriano they become even more legit. That is if he performs at the level he did in his rookie season. 

Props to X-man for the big game for the Yanks... I miss you!!!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2008)

Manny's trade to the Dodgers has been a big success so far. I think they did a really good job. They should win the NL West because of this. They needed some power in that lineup and Manny gives them that.


----------



## NatetheGreat91 (Aug 9, 2008)

me too, but cubs r gonna win, u cant deny it


----------



## NatetheGreat91 (Aug 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> Wow... the Angels are terrifying. Is there a way to stop them?


maybe if the cubs move to the american leage


----------



## Jimin (Aug 9, 2008)

^You do realize that the Angels have a better record? They have about the same level of SPs, but the Angels have much better RPs. The Angels' offense is slightly better.


----------



## NatetheGreat91 (Aug 9, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^You do realize that the Angels have a better record? They have about the same level of SPs, but the Angels have much better RPs. The Angels' offense is slightly better.


what,   i also wsa being sarcastic


----------



## Jimin (Aug 9, 2008)

^I couldn't tell at all. I mean, we're online, so its not like I can see your face or hear your voice. Angels just destroyed the yanks today.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Daisuke is 13-2 now!!


----------



## Jimin (Aug 10, 2008)

Francisco Liriano s starting to look like his old self. He'll likely never get a 2.16 ERA again, but he'll be a good pitcher nonetheless.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 11, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> Daisuke is 13-2 now!!



BOO-YES!

Also, the D-back just traded for Adam Dunn. Good luck catching them now, Dodgers.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 11, 2008)

^Huh? How does that work? I thought the deadline was like last week. This is most unusual. The Dodgers are still winning the West now. No question. They actually have a decent offense now. Manny>Dunn. Its not even close.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 11, 2008)

The Reds put him on waivers. If a team claims him they need to make a trade. the Waiver trade deadline is a little later than the non-waiver trade deadline, although I'm not sure what the date is. The D'backs had to give up 3 minor leaguers for Dunn.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 14, 2008)

Vernon Wells is on waivers. Who can actually eat that huge contract? What were the Blue Jays thinking?


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 14, 2008)

Boston went all up the Rangers *** 10-0  Daisuke is 14-2


----------



## Jimin (Aug 14, 2008)

Dice-K has played great this season. A Cy Young candidate for sure. No sophomore slump for him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2008)

Jesus... Halladay is so damn good.


Daisuke will get Cy Young consideration, but he would have it locked up if he stopped his foolishness. He has the strikeout syndrome; so many wasted pitches trying to get the K... and then he's gone in the 6th and the bullpen is taxed. Some has postulated that he simply avoids the threats of a line-up and attacks the weaker hitters, which is why his ERA is so low but his WHIP is atrocious.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 16, 2008)

Tommy Glavine's career my be over. It would be most unfortunate for another hall of fame career to end on injury.


----------



## Fuyuhiko (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anybody like the Angels?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the Angels, but I just don't keep my eye on them much just because I'm in a love/hate relationship with the Mets


----------



## Jimin (Aug 24, 2008)

Rich Harden is a K machine. it looks like he'll be OK this season. if he is OK, the Cubs are so much more dangerous in the postseason. And k-Rod got his 49th save. It does look like the Yankees are dead right now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 25, 2008)

Well they just swept the O's and they're still within striking range of the Wild Card. It'll be tough though because they have the Twins and Red Sox in front of them and they just don't seem to be cooling down.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 27, 2008)

Dear Yankees,

Although the first several decades of your goddamn stadium were unbearable, I've definitely enjoyed the last few years. Although it hasn't physically been torn down yet, the Sawx basically ended it's life. Burn, Boogie Down.

Your season's over,

Jove


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 27, 2008)

The final year at _The House That Babe Built_ and they might not make the playoffs.  I don't know about you but this is GREAT news for me.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 27, 2008)

While I find it awesome, it feels anti-climatic to end such a great stadium by not even going to the postseason.


----------



## Chocochip (Aug 27, 2008)

Koreans>Americans.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> While I find it awesome, it feels anti-climatic to end such a great stadium by not even going to the postseason.



I suppose that would be a common sentiment, but to me and my people, this is a thrillingly sublime climax. 



thegoodjae said:


> Koreans>Americans.



Chan Ho Park.


----------



## E (Aug 28, 2008)

yankees 

it's over


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> I suppose that would be a common sentiment, but to me and my people, this is a thrillingly sublime climax.



What team do you root for?  I'm a die hard Mets fan and a Red Sox fan.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 28, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> What team do you root for?  I'm a die hard Mets fan and a Red Sox fan.



Lifelong, Massachusetts-bred Red Sox fan. Luckily, the part of MA without the obnoxious, unnecessary accent. There's a giddiness with the prospect of a sweep.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh another Met fan I know you must have been on an emotional roller coaster the past two days


----------



## El Torero (Aug 29, 2008)

WTF, a woman arrested only 'cause she didn´t hear USA hymn in Yankee´s match 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-6iP3T0P28[/youtube]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 29, 2008)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> WTF, a woman arrested only 'cause she didn´t hear USA hymn in Yankee´s match
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-6iP3T0P28[/youtube]



That's like a negative image version of every interaction the NYPD has had with their constituents.


For those that have been to a Red Sox-Yankees game, though, this is insanely amusing. Even though you'd think it would be bedlam in the stands for all 9 innings, the tension manifests itself as big talk and nothing else. Nothing ever happens.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 29, 2008)

True, yet someone always decides to call the cops I once went to Yankee Stadium with a Met cap and a guy started calling me. He kept saying "HEY MET FAN!" I just ignored him and he stopped after a few minutes


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 29, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> True, yet someone always decides to call the cops I once went to Yankee Stadium with a Met cap and a guy started calling me. He kept saying "HEY MET FAN!" I just ignored him and he stopped after a few minutes



Ha!

I definitely wouldn't bring any creature that could be classified as a "child" to one of these games, but violence never happens. The language, even when it's "clean," is just vicious. And in the Concourse? Jesus. 

I do recall going to a Pedro-Clemens match-up at Fenway in 2001. Saturday afternoon game, beautiful weather. There was this obnoxious woman in the adjacent section, a typically loud Yankee fan. She would really get into it with this guy in his 50's sitting near her. We noticed, after a few innings of this, that this guy had a TOWER of cups in front of him. Empty cups. He was also sitting above a tunnel.

So when Yankee bitch left through that tunnel, he dropped two beers on her head. 

But that's the farthest I've seen things go. We shook his hand after the game.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr6BIUjxJfw[/YOUTUBE]

Epic lulz :rofl


----------



## Jimin (Sep 8, 2008)

I knew the Dodgers were gonna win this division. The Rays are starting to choke. Wagner is gonna be out the rest of the season and for the entire 2009 season and hes gonna get Tommy John surgery.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh boy I knew this was going to happen Anything with the elbow these days usually means Tommy John.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Besides the Celtics winning the chip, this has really been a terrible sports year for me.  Wagner gone for 08 and 09 season, smh.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 12, 2008)

Two things:

1. It's time I admit I was wrong about the Rays. They did quite a number on the collective psyche of New England these last two games.

2. Roy Oswalt is one the best pitchers of this decade, and not enough people know this, or acknowledge this. He just broke JR Richards' Astros record for consecutive scoreless innings pitched. He stands at 32 1/3rd right now. He threw a CG SHO last night on *90* pitches.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2008)

^And the sad thing is that Oswalt probably won't win the CY Young Award.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 12, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> ^And the sad thing is that Oswalt probably won't win the CY Young Award.



I know... there's always one guy ahead of him. He had a chance last year, I thought, with his league-low ERA and the sparsity of wins in the NL. Hopefully this doesn't hurt him too much years from now, because he should end his career with numbers that should comfortably get him into the HOF.

Gold Medal, NLCS MVP, 200 wins in a post-2000 league, career ERA probably in the 3.20-3.30 range...

And he could be on the Sox right now...


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 12, 2008)

The problem is that of late wins=Cy Youngs... But he is facing stiff competition this year and the only thing I would think that goes against Oswalt was his bad first half and that was mostly do to his hip injury.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 12, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> The problem is that of late wins=Cy Youngs... But he is facing stiff competition this year and the only thing I would think that goes against Oswalt was his bad first half and that was mostly do to his hip injury.



Cy Young voting is a serious problem, because baseball writers are notoriously stupid. They simply refuse to vote for a pitcher as MVP anymore, so they treat the Cy Young as if it were a hybrid award. But it's only supposed to be given to the most outstanding pitcher of the year.

Course, that how they _do_ vote on the MVP. Oy, what a bunch of illiterate idiots.

Webb will get 20 wins, which should wrap it up for him. Oddly enough, he might end up with a higher ERA than Oz... I wouldn't be surprised if they give it to Sabathia, though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 12, 2008)

I wouldn't either, even though like Oswalt he didn't have the greatest first half. CC wasn't as bad as Oswalt, but he certainly didn't help the Indians very much. I think the problem with sports writers is that they're just too lazy these days. Usually they look for the most outstanding superficial numbers even though there might be guys who were more important to their teams or pitchers who had one hell of a year, but didn't have the wins to show for it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 12, 2008)

I really do see them giving it to Sabathia.  The media is kinda hinting towards it.  Personallym I'd rather see Oswalt with it.


----------



## Redemption (Sep 13, 2008)

If I told you at the start of the year that the Rays had a chance to win AL East by holding off the RedSox and the Yankees, people would of called me crazy and sent me to an insane asslyum. Keep things in perspective how crazy this year in the MLB is. NFL is seemingly trying to top it how many key players have gone down (Brady, Merimman, Colston...etc...)


----------



## Jimin (Sep 14, 2008)

Carlos Zambrano just threw a no hitter. Awesome. He was only a walk away from a perfect game too.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow... I never thought he'd have the focus, nor the restraint, to do it. I can't wait to see what his reaction was to the final out.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like the Red Sox are gonna win the AL East again. The Yanks are dead. What a poor way to send off their stadium. The Mets are choking as well. Better snap out of it. And LOL brewers. Firing their manager cause he lost a few games. Its gonna happen. They're choking away the Wild Card.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 15, 2008)

Yost got fired? Good he sucked. Last year he got into a tussle with his catcher that started a huge plummet. This year he starts bitching about CC not getting a no-hitter. He could have said one or two words about it, but no, he made a big deal out of it. They've been struggling big time of late. 
And don't get me started with the Mets... It's not like I'm not surprised though, the pen has been so up and down that I would have been surprised if the finished the season with out a bump or two. Hopefully they recover in time to not let the division get away. And I mean right now tonight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 15, 2008)

On a side note, I can't interpret that "neutral field" as anything but the MLB punishing the Astros for being located in the line of a hurricane.

As for Yost: Jerry Remy just said that he's heard rumblings from people that the atmosphere in Milwaukee was remarkably poor. But I still have to believe that something catastrophic happened for this to occur.


----------



## E (Sep 21, 2008)

well, tonight's the last game in yankee stadium...minutes away...


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah I passed by the stadium since they were saying that it would be open to the public from 1-4... turns out it was only open to ticket holders


----------



## Jimin (Sep 21, 2008)

Let's hope they win the last game to at least give the stadium a nice send off.


----------



## E (Sep 21, 2008)

i didn't go to one single goddamn game this season!! 

and forget about next season, i'ma have to trade my left nut to go to one!


----------



## Jimin (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, at least Yankee stadium got a nice send off. We'll miss you.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 23, 2008)

You know who got majorly jobbed at the ceremonies? Joe Torre.

Not mentioning him was imo, petty and shameful. All he did was take the team to 12 straight playoff seasons and win 4 World Series (yes, we are aware that Buck Showalter built the core), but it was a petty job to include some guy in the 40s who played 4 games at Shortstop and "forget" mentioning Torre, just because he's in Los Angeles.

And another thing, I'm a Yankee fan, my dad is working at the New Yankee Stadium site, and STILL COULDN'T GET FRIGGIN TICKETS, cause nowadays you gotta give blood to pay. 

BTW, who'll be watching the Mets choke-up another gag job?

I bet they'll be on a cereal box, but not on Wheaties, rather in a GUT CHEX box. =]


----------



## Jimin (Sep 23, 2008)

^I have Mets tickets tomorrow. I'll get to see my Cubbies in action. Yay.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I have Mets tickets tomorrow. I'll get to see my Cubbies in action. Yay.



Bah! Lucky you, I was thinking of getting tickets, but decided against it.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 23, 2008)

I wanted to see a game of both the Yanks and Mets since this was the final season for both teams' stadiums.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 23, 2008)

good luck to ya, Lloyd.

Hope you come back from the Gut Chex Cereal Warehouse.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm a bit surprised Shea Stadium closing down isn't as big as of a deal. I guess its cause they're not just gonna demolish it like they're gonna Yankee Stadium. At least I think so anyways.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 23, 2008)

Or maybe because Yankee Stadium is legendary and outlasted many a generation. I dunno.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 24, 2008)

Or it could be because Shea Stadium is one of the most godawfully ugly stadiums ever built. It should be demolished. I'm glad to see it go, but the Mets do deserve a place like that. 

As for Yankee Stadium, it wasn't that great as a ballpark. Certainly didn't have any quirks or charm like Wrigley or Fenway, but it had nonpareil historical value and mystique. I love that they built the new one right next to it; why _wouldn't_ you get out of that neighborhood, right? 

RED SOX FINALLY CLINCHED!!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 24, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm a bit surprised Shea Stadium closing down isn't as big as of a deal. I guess its cause they're not just gonna demolish it like they're gonna Yankee Stadium. At least I think so anyways.



Actually its the other way around. Shea will be demolish and Yankee Stadium will only be partially demolished. They're going to use it for little league/high school/college games. And like Jove said Shea is one ugly son of a bitch (although Yankee Stadium after the 1973 remodeling wasn't too great either, IMO), and there just isn't as much history at Shea either. But us fans can make a big deal of it


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 24, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> good luck to ya, Lloyd.
> 
> Hope you come back from the Gut Chex Cereal Warehouse.



Is that the same place the Yankees will back during October and beyond?  I guess with this extra break, Jeter can continue doing Gillette commercials and A-Rod get his Madonna on.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 24, 2008)

One word of advice to "Papelbum"... please SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!

All your stupid team did was get to the playoffs. Why get so hypered up on the champagne's ritalin just cause you'll finish behind the Rays and end up being swept out of Anaheim (which I won't even believe what I'll say now, and I didn't even think of saying ever, but I will be rooting for the Angels).

Wasn't even enough to say that you should close for the AL in the All-Star Game instead of Mariano? Wow, if Kevin Millar was still in Boston, his place as the number one Idiot would easily be passed to the Papelbum.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 24, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> One word of advice to "Papelbum"... please SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!
> 
> All your stupid team did was get to the playoffs. Why get so hypered up on the champagne's ritalin just cause you'll finish behind the Rays and end up being swept out of Anaheim (which I won't even believe what I'll say now, and I didn't even think of saying ever, but I will be rooting for the Angels).
> 
> Wasn't even enough to say that you should close for the AL in the All-Star Game instead of Mariano? Wow, if Kevin Millar was still in Boston, his place as the number one Idiot would easily be passed to the Papelbum.



Jesus...

You really think Anaheim has a chance? They can't beat the Red Sox in the playoffs. 1986, 2004, 2007... the trend will continue.

Finishing behind the Rays is pretty shameful... when you finish as far behind them as the Yankees will.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 24, 2008)

Which I still don't get the Red Sox's domination on Anaheim... yeah, the Yankees are the Angels' personal bitches, but Boston toys with them till no end.

I still can't believe I'll be rooting for the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim Orange County California West Coast.


----------



## E (Sep 24, 2008)

i'll be rooting for tampa


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah I like it when new teams get into the playoffs. New as in young or a team that hasn't been in the playoffs for a while.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 24, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!  

The Mets are like a nerd at a prom party. Good god, any other team scores at least 3 runs on that opportunity.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 24, 2008)

Ugh don't say it I was cursing my TV out. JEZ!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 24, 2008)

ROFLMAO... the Cubbies teaching the Mets how it's REALLY done. A 2-out hit... 

Runner on 3rd with no outs and you can't score a goddamned run? I can't wait till Francesa tomorrow. XD

BTW, Tampa BAY (not Tampa, Tampa *Bay*) has a magic number of 1.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 24, 2008)

Fuck Francesa I can't take this anymore


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow... that HR had to hurt.

And so, a tie atop the NL Wild Card race.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 24, 2008)

The Cubs clinched everything, and the Mets can't even score a goddamned run with a runner on 3rd base and no outs (THREE TIMES)... oh my lord 

I can't believe it... the slogan for Shea Stadium should be now "The End of an Error"


----------



## Jimin (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome game. But I gotta say, live games aren't worth it. I prefer watching at home.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 25, 2008)

I so can't wait till tomorrow for Francesa on the FAN.

Can't even wait till Boomer and Carton. Oh god, what a riot.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 25, 2008)

And the Phillies lost, which would had placed the Mets a half game back.  I'm starting not to care and don't even want them to make the playoffs.  It feels like I'm rooting for the Knicks, same colors and all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 25, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Awesome game. But I gotta say, live games aren't worth it. I prefer watching at home.



Wait, WHAT?!

I mean, I'm spoiled because almost all of the games I've seen have been at Fenway, but I even liked the games I've seen at Shea.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2008)

My Yankees are out of it so I want to root for the Mets, but the bullpen sucks so much that it looks like tehy wont make it.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 25, 2008)

But at least the Yankees, with nothing to play for, are playing hard.
The Phillies just told the Mets last night: "Hey, we don't want the division, take it, it's yours". To which the Mets responded: "Nah, we rather be the nerd at a prom, so we won't score"

Seriously, even if they DO get in the playoffs, do we even wanna see the Mets blow leads when it REALLY counts? As if they hadn't done that 29 times when the Phillies' record when leading after the 8th inning is *73-0*????

If that Pigpen blows the lead 19 times, they'd ran away with the division weeks ago. XD

OMG, I got into Francesa-ranting mode.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> But at least the Yankees, with nothing to play for, are playing hard.
> The Phillies just told the Mets last night: "Hey, we don't want the division, take it, it's yours". To which the Mets responded: "Nah, we rather be the nerd at a prom, so we won't score"
> 
> Seriously, even if they DO get in the playoffs, do we even wanna see the Mets blow leads when it REALLY counts? As if they hadn't done that 29 times when the Phillies' record when leading after the 8th inning is *73-0*????
> ...



Francesa is going to really kill the Mets today. Damn Yankess.cry Were was this winning streak and good play when we needed in August and early Yankees?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 25, 2008)

Which is why NOW I would've loved for Russo to stay on WFAN till the Mets completed their collapse.

As for where were these Yanks? I'll be more specific... WHERE WAS THIS PHIL HUGHES ALL YEAR LONG? SAVE THE BEST FOR LAST WHEN WE SEE TAMPA BAY CLINCH THE EAST DIVISION TONITE?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> Which is why NOW I would've loved for Russo to stay on WFAN till the Mets completed their collapse.
> 
> As for where were these Yanks? I'll be more specific... WHERE WAS THIS PHIL HUGHES ALL YEAR LONG? SAVE THE BEST FOR LAST WHEN WE SEE TAMPA BAY CLINCH THE EAST DIVISION TONITE?



He better not be tantalizing us again and then next season have a repeat of this past season. He better not get injured again. Id like to see Hughes and Wang have a full season healthy as the 1 and 2 in the rotation.

Francesa should hire me, Id hate on the Mets and get on the Met fans nerves.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, not that anyone can fill the shoes of the Angry Puppy, but I'd love to give it a shot. Even though Francesa said it himself that he will go solo now.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> Well, not that anyone can fill the shoes of the Angry Puppy, but I'd love to give it a shot. Even though Francesa said it himself that he will go solo now.



He said that he'd have a two or three guys that would be like his little children. He doesnt want a partner, but maybe a few sidekicks. I actually went to Bar A to interview for the show, but didnt get through past the second round.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 25, 2008)

Jove, I hate being inm the stadium. Watching the game without sound is just weird. Plus I hate the food prices. 4.50 for water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 25, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Jove, I hate being inm the stadium. Watching the game without sound is just weird. Plus I hate the food prices. 4.50 for water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There is sound... the sound of the game.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2008)

My MVP vote for the National League would be Manny Ramirez.  I am just amazed by the improvement I have seen from the Dodgers since he arrived.  Everyone is playing better.  I see a bunch of loose players joking around in the dugout.  Terrific performance by Manny.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2008)

One pitch in the 7th inning is all it took to likely end the Mets season. One pitch from the worst bullpen of all time and they are down 6-3. I pity Met fans. Just give up and join us Yankee fans in the corner. Were not invited to the Party and neither are you guys. I want to root for the Mets, but damn does their pitching stink outside of Big Pelf and Santana. They wasted a gutsy performance by Pedro.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 25, 2008)

My NL MVP is Pujols. I'm a Cubs fan, but what Albert is doing is amazing. Elbow ligament tear and hes putting up those numbers and missed like 3 weeks due to a calf injury. Amazing. My AL MVP is either A-Rod or Josh Ham. This is about the best player, not the best player on a playoff team. A-Rod has still been the best player.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats Mets. You snatched victory from the Jaws of defeat. Now win the rest of your games and stop giving your fans heart attacks.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> My NL MVP is Pujols. I'm a Cubs fan, but what Albert is doing is amazing. Elbow ligament tear and hes putting up those numbers and missed like 3 weeks due to a calf injury. Amazing. My AL MVP is either A-Rod or Josh Ham. This is about the best player, not the best player on a playoff team. A-Rod has still been the best player.



Ryan Howard and someone else.  I don't think A-Rod or Josh Hamilton getting it, especially Josh.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, before this goes any further: yes, the MVP is pretty much the best player on a playoff team. It's not the Most Outstanding Player, it's Most Valuable Player. The player that meant the most to his team's success. That requires a team to have success. The only exceptions are players that have Ted Williams type year, where the numbers are so far ahead of everyone else that the player;s superiority is self-evident. Alex Rodriguez did in '02. He certainly did not this year.

The Aaron Award is basically a MOP, anyway.

Might as well just run through, since nothing should change over the weekend.

*Al MVP* - *Justin Morneau*, simply because I feel like I can't honestly determine if Pedroia is or isn't the MVP, as a Sox fan.
*NL MVP* - *Albert Pujols*. First of all, I'll never acknowledge the former left-fielder again. For Pujols, his numbers aren't mind-boggling, but he's far ahead of anyone else due to the balanced numbers. Especially that .353 average. If Ryan Howard was hitting above .250, I'd give it to him.

Jesus, he's hitting below .250... thanks for ruining my fantasy teams, you friend.

The Cy Young, however, _is_ for the most outstanding player. Unfortunately, most baseball writers are idiots, and consider this to be the pitcher's MVP. This precludes them from ever voting for a pitcher in the real MVP voting. The only time you should look at the pitcher's value to his team is as a tie-breaker of sorts. 

*AL Cy Young* - *Cliff Lee*, although it's hard not to go with K-Rod.
*NL Cy Young* - *Tim Lincecum.*, due to his ... I want to say Roy Oswalt, but I'll go the neo-Oswalt. I just don't feel comfortable going with Sabathia.

*AL Rookie of the Year*- *Evan Longoria*
*NL Rookie of the Year*- *Geovany Soto*

*AL Manager of the Year* - *Ron Gardenhire*
*NL Manager of the Year* - *Lou Piniella*, I guess... not many viable candidates here.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2008)

Ryan Howard leads the league in HR's and RBI's and he's hitting below .250? That fact alone is mind boggling.  I do agree on Pujols getting it.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 26, 2008)

I can't vote for Manny cause hes only been there 2 months. The TWINS are in first place.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok, I guess this is the most appropriate place to post this. George Brett... we already knew that he is the coolest friend to ever take breath, but he's on a different plane of existence now:

[YOUTUBE]QX6wq_7-bY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> *AL Manager of the Year* - *Ron Gardenhire*


While I agree with most of your picks, this is where I gotta say... ARE YOU FRIGGING NUTS???

If anyone else other than Joe Maddon wins the AL Manager of the Year, then the BBWAA oughta hang themselves. Nothing against Gardenhire, because he has a (supposedly) inferior team, and the Twins do nothing more than compete, but the Tampa Bay franchise was DEAD for their first 10 seasons.

All Maddon did was to take a joke of a franchise who hasn't come jack close to even get to .500 (And Lou Piniella was thought to be the guy to do so), and not only they got a winning record, but they won the hardest division in baseball, competing with the Red Sox and Yankees (much to their and my chagrin, since baseball only awards division winners + 1 to go to the playoffs, unlike the other pro sport leagues).

Anywho, hasn't anyone noticed that for the past 2 seasons, the NY Mets have made MVPs out of Phillies players? Sounds laughable, is it not?

Anyways, I altered a song. For all you Met fans.

♪ Beat the Mets
Sweep the Mets
come to the park, and
kill the Mets

Gagging, choke jobs
all at Shea
guaranteed to have
an errorfest ♪


----------



## Jimin (Sep 28, 2008)

Mets are choking again. The Brewers won. They gotta win or its over.

EDIT: Another epic chokejob for the Mets. Congrats, Brewers. They won when it mattered.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah...I'm sad, disappointed, angry... hell everything. I don't give a shit what anyone says, this is my team dammit. Sure, second year of fucking up, second year of choking, second year of blah blah blah. Well I really don't know what else to say, as a fan I gave it my all, I was cheering right till the last out, so goodbye Shea, goodbye 2008.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 28, 2008)

Goodbye Shea. I'm curious to see both the new stadiums next year in NY. n other news, I'm ready for the Dodgers. Manny can't beat us by himself.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 28, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Mets are choking again. The Brewers won. They gotta win or its over.
> 
> EDIT: Another epic chokejob for the Mets. Congrats, Brewers. They won when it mattered.


And so, with that, the last game ever at the Gut Chex Cereal Warehouse comes to a close.

And well, NO NY TEAM IS PLAYING THE POST SEASON!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 28, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> And so, with that, the last game ever at the Gut Chex Cereal Warehouse comes to a close.
> 
> And well, NO NY TEAM IS PLAYING THE POST SEASON!



Yup, great year. 

And what a day of baseball. Pesky gets his number retired, Sabthia and Baker put up heroic pitching performances, and Ryan Braun is proving himself to be an elite clutch performer.

I'm writing up a playoffs thread. Should have it up later. This is going to be a fantastic playoffs; just about every style of play is represented.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 28, 2008)

Do it, Jove. After all, the postseason is a new season in its own. 
Although wait till tomorrow's White Sox-Tigers make-up game, then do the Postseason thread.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2008)

Good riddance to one of the worst stadiums ever. Mets, what a choke job. Simply disgusting.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope we have a White Sox/Twins playoff game. I mean you really see what each team is made of when everything is on the line.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Sep 28, 2008)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Good riddance to one of the worst stadiums ever. Mets, what a choke job. Simply disgusting.


Shame to say that Citi Field will be inhabited by a bunch of dogs still.

At least now we get more cereal box covers.

Wheaties got that bangable Nastia (the Nasty) Liukin, Mike Phelps, the US Redeem Team. And now Gut Chex will get the Mets on their cover.


King Lloyd said:


> I hope we have a White Sox/Twins playoff game. I mean you really see what each team is made of when everything is on the line.


Yep, they WILL play hard to put everything on the line, with the exception of the Mets, aka "America's Team"..... or rather... "America's Economy's Team".


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 29, 2008)

> _Josh Beckett's first start in the AL first-round playoff series against the Los Angeles Angels was pushed back to Game 3 after the Boston Red Sox ace injured his side throwing a bullpen session. _


----------



## mrj (Sep 29, 2008)

So who will win the Central? That's the real question right now. That game between Chicago and Detroit to decide if there's a tiebreaker is just right holding shit up right now and I'm not too happy about it, but what can I do. I see it coming down to the Cubs and Angels when it's all set and done anyway.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 29, 2008)

I pick the Twins. They beat the White Sox 10-8 in the games they played this season. But when one game decides everything, you never know. Mike Godric makes a great point. Why shouldn't the team that won the season series host the tie-breaker game? It makes no sense to decide this stuff on a coin toss. Chicago won the coin toss.


----------



## mrj (Sep 30, 2008)

If Minnesota won the season series then they should be entitled to home-field. I agree, a coin toss is just stupid, especially after 162 games.

If Minnesota doesn't make it, it will be a piss-off, at least to me. I _think_ they'll win today, and I'm hoping they do as well.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I still think the Rays will beat either the Twins or the White Sox though.

Cubs over Dodgers in 4.
Brewers over Phillies in 5.
Angels over Red Sox in 5.
Rays over either in 4.


----------



## mrj (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll agree with that. Although I do think again that between the 2, Minnesota would have the potential of making it a more interesting series with the Rays then it would if the White Sox got in.

If the White Sox get in, I see the series going 3-1 in favor of the Rays. However, if it's the Twins then I'll say the series goes 3-2 in favor of the Rays.


----------



## seventyGTO (Sep 30, 2008)

mrj said:


> I'll agree with that. Although I do think again that between the 2, Minnesota would have the potential of making it a more interesting series with the Rays then it would if the White Sox got in.
> 
> If the White Sox get in, I see the series going 3-1 in favor of the Rays. However, if it's the Twins then I'll say the series goes 3-2 in favor of the Rays.



Rate statistics for the two teams show that both are very similar in terms of Runs scored and allowed per game. The differentials are .5 for the Twins and .53 for the Sox, giving a miniscule advantage to the Twins. However the true difference betweent the two, and perhaps more applicable given the playoff format, comes when comparing the VORP of the respective units of the two teams. They are once again similar in offensive VORP, but the Sox take a huge advantage in both pitching VORP and defensive efficiency. Add to that the fact that the top three starters for the Sox have an average VORP of 21.7 (Burhle, Vasquez, Danks) to the Twins 16.4 (Liriano, Blackburn, Slowey) it would appear that the White Sox are the superior playoff team.


----------



## mrj (Sep 30, 2008)

I still think that offensively the Twins have more potential guys like Morneau and Mauer are just beasts.


----------



## seventyGTO (Sep 30, 2008)

mrj said:


> I still think that offensively the Twins have more potential guys like Morneau and Mauer are just beasts.



I never have understood why Mauer gets so much credit. Let's compare his offense to Brian McCann, this years second string all-star catcher in the NL.

Starting with just the basic stats Mauer has a higher OBP than McCann and a higher AVG. But those stats in and of themselves are largely resultant of the fact that McCann bats without the protection of the middle of the order like Mauer. If we correct for league competition and Mauer's ability to play DH when not catching the two even out considerably.

If you feel like using RBI then they're about even, suprising considering that Mauer plays for a team that scored more runs than McCann.

Now for the truer stats. First off we have OPS, considered by many to be the truest measure of a hitters ability. Mauer's OPS is a very impressive .869. McCann's is .896. The desparity is greater if you adjust Mauer's AVG rate to compensate for him batting second in a good lineup to McCann's batting 6 in front of a weak performer this year in Jeff Francoeur. 

But now we come to the real heart of the matter, projection. They're both young guys, so alot of their value is tied up in their future. Mauer gets on base alot. But his skills don't extend to baserunning or power. In fact, disregarding their very desperate HR totals, Mauer's ISO power is only a .124 as compared to McCann's .221. McCann is clearly the superior power hitter. The issue arises when you consider their relative skill sets. Both get on base relatively often, but a scout would de-preciate a player that has a high OBP as a result of a high BB/9 rate who simultaneously hits for little power. Admittedly, Mauer does seem to have gap power as but he had fewer 2b than McCann and far fewer 2b/PA. The truth is that given their current skill sets McCann is the superior offensive player.

The one skill that Mauer has that Brian McCann is second to is his patience. If McCann could play DH and was protected then their hit totals would be similar as they have very close H/PA rates. The only difference in their OBP would be Mauer's walks, and even then with McCann's BB/PA rate of roughly 1 out of 10 to Mauer's .15 out of 10 the difference is still very slight.

The hype over Mauer is largely exageratted as he is entering the point in his career were his patience will be mitigated by his lack of power and he will relegate to a 2 or 5 hitter while McCann is ready to become a 3 or 4 hitter. Mauer may yet develope that power, but as of now he the lesser player. The fact that Mauer is a candidate for MVP, a largely offensive award, while McCann is relegated to being awarded the honor of second best catcher in the NL is largely a construct of the media.

Now if you wanna talk defense things might be a little different.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 30, 2008)

AVG and OBP are determined only by the player themselves, man. RBIs and Runs are determined partly by your team. But I believe Mauer and McCann are pretty even. I still like Mauer a bit better though.


----------



## seventyGTO (Sep 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> AVG and OBP are determined only by the player themselves, man. RBIs and Runs are determined partly by your team. But I believe Mauer and McCann are pretty even. I still like Mauer a bit better though.



Tell that to Chipper Jones who flirted with .400 mainly because Texiera was batting behind him. With JM behind him there's little doubt that Mauer saw more than a few pitches that wouldn't have been thrown except for the fear of putting him on base before a good rbi threat.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Sep 30, 2008)

Well the White Sox won in a 'battle of the pitching' Now the fun begins....

.........

Stupid Mets..

Bah...


----------



## redsoxzombie (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, Red Sox. 

Who's gonna win tonight, Angels or Sox?


----------



## seventyGTO (Oct 1, 2008)

The first game is gonna be hard to call. The Angels are the best team in either league, and the Sox don't even have the traditional wild card advantage as they knew they were in the playoffs for some time and didn't have to streak to get in. But, the Sox are one of those teams that does seem to turn it on come playoff time. I think game 1 is gonna come down to Lester, for better or worse.


----------



## seventyGTO (Oct 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> AVG and OBP are determined only by the player themselves, man. RBIs and Runs are determined partly by your team. But I believe Mauer and McCann are pretty even. I still like Mauer a bit better though.



If that's the way you figure it then there's even more reason to call them even, offensively. McCann's VORP at the end fo the year was a pretty amazing 51.6, but Mauer's was an even more impressive 55.5. However, if you do indeed beleive that Runs are partially an artifact of lineup even a modest adjustment to Mauer's runs scored drops his VORP to the mid-high 40s.

I'm not trying to harp or even change your mind, I'm just an out of work writer who's outletting ideas. If you take away the word "offensive" and replace it with "overall" Mauer's defense more than makes up the difference, depending on which theory of catcher defense you beleive in. Some would say that McCann's superior ability to call a game, and yes that is the scout concensus, mitigates Mauer's edge in catching baserunners, while the BP school would have you beleive that a catcher's gamecalling is meaningless and thus award a tremendous defensive advantage to Mauer.


----------



## Chai Tea (Oct 1, 2008)

Go Cubs


----------



## Jimin (Oct 1, 2008)

Phillies won game 1. Maybe I'm wrong about this series. I picked the games kinda on instinct.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Phillies won game 1. Maybe I'm wrong about this series. I picked the games kinda on instinct.



I hope you're wrong.  I want the Phils to take the series.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 2, 2008)

Cubs played awful. They deserved to lose that series. I'm gonna support the Rays now.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 6, 2008)

LoL 

Seems the Rally Monkey snuck on the plane and went with the Angels!


----------



## Jimin (Oct 6, 2008)

At least the Angels and White Sox are making it a series.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2008)

Daikatana said:


> LoL
> 
> Seems the Rally Monkey snuck on the plane and went with the Angels!



Then a regular good old Bostonian found that monkey and squashed him before he could cause any more trouble.  Sit down LA.



King Lloyd said:


> At least the Angels and White Sox are making it a series.



Not anymore.  Now it's Rays/Red Sox, the way an ALCS should be.  So guess what Lloyd?



It is so on.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 7, 2008)

Dodgers in 6.
Rays in 7.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Dodgers in 6.
> Rays in 7.



Phillies in 7.
Red Sox in 6.

The classic Patriot/Independence World Series.  Philadelphia vs. Boston.  The City of Love vs. The City of Minutemen.

That's Americana bitches, not NY or LA.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 9, 2008)

Phils win game 1 but LAD takes game 2.


----------



## Cha_Chang (Oct 12, 2008)

Rays and Phils for world series


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2008)

Good thing its 1-1.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 14, 2008)

Phils win 7-5 and lead series 3-1.  Awesome.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 14, 2008)

Rays lead series 2-1. Awesome!!!

EDIT: Them Red Sox got destroyed.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 15, 2008)

LoL 

I expected the Rays to win, but I didn't expect the Rays to rape the Sox in Fenway.......

Twice! 

Sox gotta hurt real bad!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh dear, we only get one World Championship this year. Oh dear oh drats.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 15, 2008)

Come On Red Sox

Dont Lose 

Though If They Do Lose Im Rooting For The Phillies Though Since I Live In PA


----------



## Jegan747 (Oct 15, 2008)

Rays v Boston = Rays in 6
Phillies v Dodgers = Phillies in 5
Rays v Phillies = Phillies in 7


----------



## OMG! Dj (Oct 15, 2008)

Boston _Will_ come back and win the series.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 15, 2008)

It's over Boston.


----------



## E (Oct 15, 2008)

OMG! Dj said:


> Boston _Will_ come back and win the series.



that must be some amazing ganja


----------



## OMG! Dj (Oct 15, 2008)

Come see me when it happens! (:


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

To the Phillies: We'll see you in hel... um, Tampa.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice way to choke Dodgers .


----------



## JJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Go Rays!


----------



## Mael (Oct 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> It's over Boston.



It ain't over 'til it's over.  That's what the Yankees said in 2004 with their brooms and sense of entitlement and then boom...upset city.

Don't be too proud of this athletic terror you've constructed.  The ability to destroy the AL is insignificant next to the power of the Force.



E said:


> that must be some amazing ganja



Ummmm...have you checked out the ALCS of 2004 and 2007?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

^I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## Mael (Oct 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I find your lack of faith disturbing.



Says the gent to the man who uses faith in his bloodstream for Boston.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

We got this! World Series, here we come.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 16, 2008)

It's great to see a lifelong Rays fan like KL rewarded.


The Phillies shall avenge this travesty. They WON'T miss this many hittable pitches.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

^I'm on the bandwagon. My Cubs are done... Oh Manny Ramirez, how I loathe thee!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I'm on the bandwagon. My Cubs are done... Oh Manny Ramirez, how I loathe thee!



Join the club. 

And if he goes to Toronto... hope he gets fucking Avian Influenza, it gets all up in his dreads, and he gets sent to prison for infecting people that way.mad


Hey, game's not over!!! Come on, let's go back to TB!


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh no. Its tied.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 16, 2008)

MAGNIFICENT at-bat by Coco. He's had a tremendous second half... I thought that he should have been moved to the lead-off spot for game 4 instead of Drew.


Hmmm? Papelbon was talking about going 3 innings today if he had to... why not then?!


----------



## Jimin (Oct 17, 2008)

What a chokejob by the Rays. Well, I said Rays in 6(might have been 7) and I guess I'm gonna stick with it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2008)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What a comeback!!


EDIT:

Say what you want about JD Drew, but you cannot deny that he's a clutch hitter now. The past two post-seasons, he's saved the Sox season. Forall the aggravation during the regular season, he;s eaned every penny, all 14 million a year, in the post-season. Phenomenal.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow Tampa Bay. Really?  The game was 7-0 when I stopped watching.  How did they manage to lose it?  They should have kept Kazmir in the game.  The starters have been much better in the series for Tampa Bay than the relievers.

Delcarman did a terrible job.  I was disgusted by his contribution.  5-0 Rays and he came in and walked two batters and Papelbon had to inherit those runners.

Bottom line is that it was a massive choke job by Tampa Bay.  The question is whether or not they can recover mentally.  They are 10-2 vs. the Red Sox at home this year.  So that's a pretty strong stat in their favor.

We the fans were saved from the boring Phillies vs. Rays series for another day.

Phew, that was a close one.


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> MAGNIFICENT at-bat by Coco. He's had a tremendous second half... I thought that he should have been moved to the lead-off spot for game 4 instead of Drew.
> 
> 
> Hmmm? Papelbon was talking about going 3 innings today if he had to... why not then?!



I still cannot believe that happened.

I gotta be honest.  When I saw Dice-K get pounded by the Rays I thought it would've been over, but after an hour and a half of talking to some girl at a T stop and walking back to my apartment, I saw it was 7-6 Rays.  Then I saw what I couldn't believe...but then I remembered that they are the Red Sox, the same who came back from the 3-1 deficit against Cleveland and the epic comeback against the Yankees in 2004.

One can still believe.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 17, 2008)

_I still have hope for the sox._


----------



## OMG! Dj (Oct 17, 2008)

I was crying the 7th inning but then the fans stood up and I said its time for a comeback


----------



## Jimin (Oct 17, 2008)

I still say its over for you guys. But the Sox proved me wrong last year when I cheered for the Indians.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 17, 2008)

> but after an hour and a half of talking to some girl at a T stop and walking back to my apartment, I saw it was 7-6 Rays.



LoL, let me guess, you were on a dreaded E line stop! 

That line has the slowest trains! 

Anyways, lets see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 18, 2008)

Why am I not fuckin surprised that the Sawx could be down 20,000-0 and win... Ras H. Tafari.... I bet if the series format would be expanded to best of nine, they'd come back from a *4-0* deficit!!

Jebus H. Christo, Rays... FINISH THE JOB, WE'RE SICK OF RED SOX NATION ALREADY!!!

And will Shields man-up and throw AT some of the Sawx?

I'd love to see Red Sox Nation pay a visit to *The Gates of St. Pete*


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I still say its over for you guys. But the Sox proved me wrong last year when I cheered for the Indians.



Keep saying it...please do.



Daikatana said:


> LoL, let me guess, you were on a dreaded E line stop!
> 
> That line has the slowest trains!
> 
> Anyways, lets see what happens tomorrow!



Hot damn!  Red Sox do it again for Game 7.  And yeah the E Line is torture sometimes.  I take only the C or D.  When I said talking to a girl on the stop, we both got off and started talking as the Ts passed by.  We were going home.



Naruyamcha said:


> Why am I not fuckin surprised that the Sawx could be down 20,000-0 and win... Ras H. Tafari.... I bet if the series format would be expanded to best of nine, they'd come back from a *4-0* deficit!!
> 
> Jebus H. Christo, Rays... FINISH THE JOB, WE'RE SICK OF RED SOX NATION ALREADY!!!
> 
> ...



Want some cheese with that whine hater?  Look I don't like the concept of Red Sox Nation either but as a loyal Sox fan it's comments like yours that make me relish watching your hopes dashed.

You're a Yankees fan, so sorry about both Tampa and Boston knocking you out.  Nothing personal...they just don't like you.  Hey speaking of HBP, how about Bartlett making little to no effort to dodge the pitch with Beckett?  If I were an ump I'd call bullshit on that one.

Sorry to rain on your pre-planned parade, but I guess it's what we Masshole "Sawx" people do best.  2004 was a great example and what happened in 2007 and the Yanks out for the first time in 13 years?  I like to think there's some vengeance after 2006 in that.

I'd also love to see Fat Fuck Hanky Steinbrenner choke on a hot dog and visit St. Pete.  And for added lulz, Joba Chamberlain gets a DUI charge.  HA!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2008)

wow boston won't die .


----------



## Jimin (Oct 19, 2008)

They will lose today. The dream will die.


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> They will lose today. The dream will die.



Yankees said that in '04 and Indians w/Champagne Garko said that in '07.  You're good Rays, but you're not special.

May the best team win.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Oct 19, 2008)

King Lyold, Red Sox will win tonight.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 19, 2008)

^What teams do you even support? It seems completely random.


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2008)

Pitchers duel...straight up.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 20, 2008)

FINALLY! The Rays are in the World Series.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> FINALLY! The Rays are in the World Series.



Props to the Rays...full-fledged props.  Taking a team from worst to first and going all the way to the WS is no easy feat but damn did Tampa do it and with gusto. 

Congrats guys, you earned it.  You're in the WS and the Yanks never made it.  Baseball is a strange sport but a fun one.  I might actually root for the Rays instead of the Phillies just because it's that AL East love.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 20, 2008)

Price should be the closer for the Series.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 1, 2008)

Where do you all think C.C., Peavy, Ramirez, Texeira, and the other big name free agents are gonna end up this offseason?


----------



## jnglkat (Nov 11, 2008)

Kuchiki said:


> Where do you all think C.C., Peavy, Ramirez, Texeira, and the other big name free agents are gonna end up this offseason?



Whoever offers the most money. 

Well, I know Peavey wants to stay in the NL, and Manny wants a longterm contract which might mean an AL team so he can DH later on, which might unfortunately mean the Yankees.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 11, 2008)

Timmy Lincecum won NL Cy Young. Yay. CC would have won if he played the whole season in the NL, but he didn't. Lincecum was clearly the most dominant pitcher there. Gold Gloves are a joke now though. Anyways, why do the A's want Matt Holliday anyways? I don't get it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't really get it either. I'm asking my self if the A's are seriously trying to build a team or if they just want a valuable piece that they could move during the midseason. Being that his agent is Scott Boras and given the way the A's deal with players that are going to be expensive to keep I don't see why they made this move.


----------



## abstract (Nov 11, 2008)

padre's continuing talks with the braves about Peavy 

We would have to give up escobar(probably will be an all star next year) and a few great prospects. 


But just think about it. 

Johan Santana 

Cole Hamels 

and Jake Peavy going up against each other on a monthly basis. 

If this goes through, I'm going to love watching the NL East next year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 12, 2008)

You mean the Padres right? Unless there is some sort of three way trade working there.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 12, 2008)

^Braves, not A's right? But I think Peavy will go to the Cubs. They're offering major pieces. What a beastly rotation.


----------



## abstract (Nov 12, 2008)

oops 


And I would be pissed if the cubs got peavy. 

They aren't going to win, why waste the talent? 

I'm way more excited about the possible pitching match ups in the NL east coming out of this deal than the cubs rotation.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> Might as well just run through, since nothing should change over the weekend.
> 
> *Al MVP* - *Justin Morneau*, simply because I feel like I can't honestly determine if Pedroia is or isn't the MVP, as a Sox fan.
> *NL MVP* - *Albert Pujols*. First of all, I'll never acknowledge the former left-fielder again. For Pujols, his numbers aren't mind-boggling, but he's far ahead of anyone else due to the balanced numbers. Especially that .353 average. If Ryan Howard was hitting above .250, I'd give it to him.
> ...




4 for 5 thus far... too bad I made these predictions when it seemed that the Twins would be the team to come out of the Central Division. Gardenhire and Morneau don't look so hot right now. I'm going to guess the godly Dustin Pedroia will be awarded the AL MVP, though Morneau still could get the nod.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 12, 2008)

^I agree with everything expect AL manager and MVP. I think Joe Maddon should win it. A-Rod is still my AL MVP.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 12, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I agree with everything expect AL manager and MVP. I think Joe Maddon should win it. A-Rod is still my AL MVP.



Maddon did win it. It was announced today. Maddon and Piniella were the Managers of the Year. For Maddon, a satisfying reward for a historic season. For Piniella...


----------



## Jimin (Nov 12, 2008)

^Yep. Maddon deserved it. When you made a last place team the winner of the AL East, you're the runaway manager of the year.

EDIT. Cliff Lee won Cy Young for the AL. Well, no one was more dominant than him this year. That punk Pedroia won AL MVP. Josh Ham got robbed.


----------



## jnglkat (Nov 22, 2008)

Pedroia deserved MVP. He lead the league in hits, doubles, runs, and with gold glove defense. It's not all about the power numbers. Although I didn't think he would win over Morneau.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think CC wants to be a Yankee.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I don't think CC wants to be a Yankee.



No! He _has to be_ a Yankee, and be the albatross that drags them down for the next 5 years! I won't accept anything less!


----------



## Jimin (Dec 23, 2008)

Apparently, K-Rod signed with the Mets for 3 years, 37 million dollars.

Holy crap. CC is gonna be a Yankee for 7 years, 161 million with an opt-out clause after three years. Not a good idea IMO cause hes not young. Tex is also gonna be a Yank for 8 years, 180 dollars. A bit excessive, but hes should be good for all eight years unless an injury strikes him hard.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 23, 2008)

Yep, the Yankees have reopened the vault! Freakin crazy, but if they feel they must spend more cash then hey, they can do what they want. Pretty good signings on paper (with AJ being a bit of a risk due to injury problems)


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Yep, the Yankees have reopened the vault! Freakin crazy, but if they feel they must spend more cash then hey, they can do what they want. Pretty good signings on paper (with AJ being a bit of a risk due to injury problems)



Kind of reminds me of a certain government action going on right now...began with a "b" and ended with an "out."  

Maybe the US Congress and POTUS took notes from the Steinbrenners.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 13, 2009)

Unless an injury strikes him, Randy Johnson looks like hes gonna reach 300 as a Giant. John Smoltz is gonna be a Red Sox it seems. Mike Scioscia signed a deal to be the Angels' manager for all the way to 2018.


----------



## Sogeking (Feb 6, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Mike Scioscia signed a deal to be the Angels' manager for all the way to 2018.



When he finally starts losing, that contract's gonna look real bad to the naysayers. of course, I don't really hope he fails... at least not right away. It's just that eventually the stars of the Angels are going to get old and slow (which is death to Scioscia's running/sacrifice based managing), and right now their farm systems not producing many stars. My M's are gonna get back in the game though. Fun fact: Felix Hernandez, 4 year starter and future ace, is still younger than David Price, star rookie for the Rays. xD



			
				WalkingMaelstrom said:
			
		

> Maybe the US Congress and POTUS took notes from the Steinbrenners.



It sure is going to feel gratifying to see the Rays stay good (assuming their methods of training the young, high potential players stays effective)


----------



## Jimin (Feb 7, 2009)

A-Roid reportedly tested positive for steroids



I WAS RIGHT!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm disappointed... then again why should I be, it seems like everyone and anyone might have used PEDs.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> A-Roid reportedly tested positive for steroids
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS RIGHT!!!



You're Jose Canseco?!


That would explain the loyalty issue...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2009)

I always had a feeling that A-Roid was juicing up .


----------



## E (Feb 8, 2009)

oh hey, more a-rod hate


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Feb 8, 2009)

Eh he aint the only to take it so Im noy gonna jump on the a-rod hate train.


----------



## seventyGTO (Feb 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> A-Roid reportedly tested positive for steroids
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS RIGHT!!!



For starters, this isn't a big deal. 

The particular drug that A-Rod tested positive for has a detectability range of about 6 months. If he was caught once he was tested again, and nothing showed up. For those of you that haven't noticed there hasn't been any real debate as to whether or not he's still taking roids, because it appears unlikely at this time that he has taken them since 2003. With that established we can start to get a picture of whether or not the roids made absolutely any difference in establishing A-Rod as a player. In 2003 he hit 47 HR in 161 games played. Since that's not really a true indicator of his abilities as a hitter we can take a more thorough look at both his all-around hitting and his power by using OPS and ISO numbers. His OPS (general hitting) was .996 in 2003, a very high number usually MVP worthy. His ISO (probably the most true power stat available) was .302, again a very high number placing this season among the best power seasons of all time.

Here's where things get interesting. Over the next several years, time without roids, he posted OPS (in chronological order) of: .897; 1.032; .913; 1.077; .965. As you can see while the numbers oscillate he had his best season with the bat in 2007, four years and a down year removed from his steroid usage. It should also be noted that given these numbers is '03 season falls well within the realm of standard deviation given his career and is not anamolous in any way. Now for his power numbers. His ISO (in chronological order) was: .226; .289; .233; .331; .271. As you can see his power number for '03 was higher than his career average, although not his highest number to date. In fact, that number again comes in '07, well removed from his steroid usage. Also, for reference so that you understand the numbers I'm giving you, Albert Pujols put up an OPS of 1.010 last year and an ISO of .296. This was a significant spike from his previous season mark of .241. He has never been suspected of anything, and has put up numbers equalling or surpassing anything A-Rod has done since '03. 

A-Rod has always been a powerful and good hitter. The fact that he had a few spikes is not uncommon, as can even be seen when perusing Pujol's stats. Draw your own conclusions, but the numbers don't support the concept that steroids had any effect on A-Rod's performance. The fact is that nobody's really sure if they even help hitters. They don't improve hand-eye coordination, and muscle mass may be detrimental to bat speed (the determinate factor in power). It may have given him longevity, but since posting 162 games played in '03 A-Rod didn't drop below 154 (well above average) until 2008, when he only appeared in 138 game (still alot).

And yes, in case you were wondering I'm a baseball writer by trade.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 9, 2009)

^By trade, huh? If you don't think roids are a big deal, what kinda writer are you? Sure, a ton of people have taken PEDs. If they get caught, they should have to live with the consequences.

BTW, A-Roid admits to the drugs.


----------



## sworder (Feb 10, 2009)

MLB are a bunch of hypocrites, they're so full of shit. They promise to keep these tests a secret and now come and reveal it all instead of defending their players. Isn't A-Rod the face of baseball making them popular and earning them fuckloads of money, and this is how they show their gratitude?

Fuck them all


----------



## E (Feb 10, 2009)

steroids era fo srs now 


all the cool kids are doing it 

this is how the times change


----------



## seventyGTO (Feb 10, 2009)

sworder said:


> MLB are a bunch of hypocrites, they're so full of shit. They promise to keep these tests a secret and now come and reveal it all instead of defending their players. Isn't A-Rod the face of baseball making them popular and earning them fuckloads of money, and this is how they show their gratitude?
> 
> Fuck them all



The reason all this came out is because the test records were subpoenad by the government. The result is that they are in the process of becoming public record. MLB did everything they could to keep the records confidential, blame the US Federal Government.

Also, I didn't say I wouldn't talk about steroids. If I were writing an article on A-Rod I'd talk about steroids. The reason I shared my thoughts with ya'll is that I'm not writing an article on A-Rod and so that's my opinion as a sportsfan. My opinion as a writer is that steroids have disgraced any impact he's ever had on the game, particularly the fact that he has now officially dashed the hopes of a nation. We won't be getting that "clean" home run record now. Since most analysts put A-Rod at 850 HR for his career by the time he retires its unlikely we'll ever have a "clean" HR record.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 10, 2009)

Tejada charged with lying about steroids



Miguel, Miguel. Wow, they're really cracking down on this.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 10, 2009)

seventyGTO said:


> The reason all this came out is because the test records were subpoenad by the government. The result is that they are in the process of becoming public record. MLB did everything they could to keep the records confidential, blame the US Federal Government.
> 
> Also, I didn't say I wouldn't talk about steroids. If I were writing an article on A-Rod I'd talk about steroids. The reason I shared my thoughts with ya'll is that I'm not writing an article on A-Rod and so that's my opinion as a sportsfan. My opinion as a writer is that steroids have disgraced any impact he's ever had on the game, particularly the fact that he has now officially dashed the hopes of a nation. We won't be getting that "clean" home run record now. Since most analysts put A-Rod at 850 HR for his career by the time he retires its unlikely we'll ever have a "clean" HR record.



And thats why in my mind, for this generation, Griffey Jr. is the true HR king...even if he cant make those numbers anymore...


----------



## Jimin (Feb 13, 2009)

Are we gonna have a NF fantasy baseball league? It'll be fun. Granted, we shouldn't draft until like a week or two before opening day.


----------



## Subarashi (Feb 13, 2009)

Griffey Jr. and Derek Jeter should be looked upon as beacons of light in the MLB where the number of players to look up to is shrinking very rapidly. Another huge issue is the fact that Bud Selig tries to act like he's a warrior against it all. Just another show of awful PR on his part.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 13, 2009)

^Pretty much. I really don't know who to think of as clean now. And yes, I hate how Selig come out and acts like he's done everything he possibly could to crackdown on steroid use. He did too little too late and he's got to realize this.


----------



## seventyGTO (Feb 15, 2009)

Subarashi said:


> Griffey Jr. and Derek Jeter should be looked upon as beacons of light in the MLB where the number of players to look up to is shrinking very rapidly. Another huge issue is the fact that Bud Selig tries to act like he's a warrior against it all. Just another show of awful PR on his part.



Chipper Jones, Greg Maddux. Maddux in particular amazes me. You know he has a legitimate claim to best pitcher ever. 

From 1992-1997 he  posted a 2.14 ERA, in 1423 innings. He struck out 1082 hitters during that same 5 year span. That's especially suprising since this pitcher isn't known as a strike-out guy. What makes that number amazing is that during that same time he only walked  224 guys, a ratio that blows Koufax out of the water. Also during that time he only allowed 53 HRs. This is during the live-ball era, so all of these numbers compare favorably to Koufax, and since this pitchers cleanliness has never been disputed there's no argument that favor's Koufax, the numbers are better and from a tougher time to pitch. What's more is this pitcher has more wins than Clemens. People always try to bring up Pedro or Sandy and point to their 5 or 6 year runs as the best ever, but Maddux's is better. Add to that the fact that all the time around that was exceptional, he's the best. I'd do Chipper too, but I'd imagine nobody'll even read this one.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 21, 2009)

*2009 MLB Spring Training thread*

Well ladies and gentlemen, MLB spring training is upon us soon. And since I haven't seen anyone with a Spring Training thread, might as well start now.

Feel free to discuss the current conditions of your team, what offseason moves have benefited or hurt the most, which prospects have impressed the most or have been exposed as busts. Is the team healthy or are their question marks? Any player you hope to make an impact on the starting roster? Someone you hope to acquire mid-season? And from what you've seen, is your team still building, or is this the year for a WS run?

So to all fans, be it Cubs, Dodgers, Phillies, Angels, Mets, Twins, Brewers, Cardinals, the ever accursed Red Sox and my New York Yankees. You've a home here this cold winter.


----------



## Legend (Feb 21, 2009)

I hope Utley gets healthy for the opener.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 21, 2009)

I would talk about the Mets, but I don't feel like saying anything until the season ends...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

So anyone here gonna watch the WBC? I'm interested to see Yu Darvish, a picther for Japan who everyone says could be the next Daisuke.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm mad that Rollins is the only Philly player on the team.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah you could have slipped in Utley in there. Howard, Lidge, and Hamels as well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah you could have slipped in Utley in there. Howard, Lidge, and Hamels as well.



Did all of them even wanna play?


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 25, 2009)

IDK, at this point players still don't take the WBC seriously enough to really want to play in it. ESPN usually posted whenever a player would turn down or not be allowed to play in the WBC and I never saw their names. So they might not have been invited. Actually Victorino was on the US provisional roster, but I guess he turned down the opportunity.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't think the A's have anyone on the WBC roster. I've have to recheck


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 25, 2009)

seventyGTO said:


> Chipper Jones, Greg Maddux. Maddux in particular amazes me. You know he has a legitimate claim to best pitcher ever.
> 
> From 1992-1997 he  posted a 2.14 ERA, in 1423 innings. He struck out 1082 hitters during that same 5 year span. That's especially suprising since this pitcher isn't known as a strike-out guy. What makes that number amazing is that during that same time he only walked  224 guys, a ratio that blows Koufax out of the water. Also during that time he only allowed 53 HRs. This is during the live-ball era, so all of these numbers compare favorably to Koufax, and since this pitchers cleanliness has never been disputed there's no argument that favor's Koufax, the numbers are better and from a tougher time to pitch. What's more is this pitcher has more wins than Clemens. People always try to bring up Pedro or Sandy and point to their 5 or 6 year runs as the best ever, but Maddux's is better. Add to that the fact that all the time around that was exceptional, he's the best. I'd do Chipper too, but I'd imagine nobody'll even read this one.



I wonder if we'll ever see a pitcher reach Walter Johnson's or Cy Young's win record. 417 and 511 wins respectively...we may never see that...whoever reaches any of those plateaus...hopefully legitimately, will be hailed as the best pitcher ever. 

But, definately, Maddux is one of the best ever. He has a ton of Ks, but I don't think he'll reach 4000 like Clemens or Johnson.

That's another record I hope to be broken eventually...Nolan Ryan's strikeout record.


----------



## seventyGTO (Mar 1, 2009)

LouDAgreat said:


> I wonder if we'll ever see a pitcher reach Walter Johnson's or Cy Young's win record. 417 and 511 wins respectively...we may never see that...whoever reaches any of those plateaus...hopefully legitimately, will be hailed as the best pitcher ever.
> 
> But, definately, Maddux is one of the best ever. He has a ton of Ks, but I don't think he'll reach 4000 like Clemens or Johnson.
> 
> That's another record I hope to be broken eventually...Nolan Ryan's strikeout record.



Well, there's some problems with either of those records being broken as of now. While we may move back to a 4 man rotation right now everyone uses 5. That means that even an ace only gets about 33 starts a season, and if we're generous and give each appearence 7 innings that's 231 IP for a season. Since CC Sabathia led the league last year with 241 I seem to be pretty accurate with those assessments, since he got extra starts by working the schedule. 

Immediately it becomes apparent that winning 500 or even 400 games is all but impossible. Assuming 33 games a season over a 15 year career a pitcher would need to win 84.24% of his games over his entire career just to get 417. That's with no injuries. Cy only won 61.6% of his games. Of course he had a 22 year career, something that is also very rare as currently there isn't one pitcher on BA's top 100 prospect list who's both in AAA and under 22.

Nolan Ryan's record is pretty tough too. I'll give our guy a 20 year career just for emphasis. Assuming 33 appearances at 7 innings per he'd need to average 11+ strikeouts per game over  his career.

As you can see both aren't entirely out of the realm of possibility, but they kinda are at the same time. Of active pitchers only Randy Johnson has a real chance at 300. As for strikeouts, the only active player with an outside chance at even 3,000 is Santana (which is way outside because he's only half way there at 29 and already showing knee problems).


----------



## Jimin (Mar 3, 2009)

If this site is gonna play Fantasy Baseball this year, they better set up something in like a couple sets.

EDIT : Do you guys wanna set one up?


----------



## E (Mar 5, 2009)

i would join in on fantasy baseball league if we had one


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep, me too.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 5, 2009)

E, Shark, do you guys wanna help set one up? I kinda don't know how to commish. All we really gotta do is just set one up on Yahoo to private, right?

Ok, can someone help me set up? I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> E, Shark, do you guys wanna help set one up? I kinda don't know how to commish. All we really gotta do is just set one up on Yahoo to private, right?
> 
> Ok, can someone help me set up? I have no idea how it works.



Well I'm down to play, but I'm a n00b about running a league.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess I could set it up then.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 8, 2009)

I really wanna take the WBC seriously, but I don't even think they're showing it on TV.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 8, 2009)

Its been on ESPN for the most part. There have been a few games on MLB Network.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I really wanna take the WBC seriously, but I don't even think they're showing it on TV.



US vs. Venezuela(sp?) is on ESPN now. Most of the ESPNs are trying to carry it, but most games are, like, early in the morning and what not.

EDIT: Creepy!


----------



## Jimin (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL. the only time i wish i had cable was when i can't watch sporting events.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> LOL. the only time i wish i had cable was when i can't watch sporting events.



No cable eh? Well 'm pretty sure you can find a stream online or something.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 8, 2009)

^Yeah, i was forced to do that during the NBA playoffs. I guess I just don't care enough about the WBC.


----------



## E (Mar 11, 2009)

and then the world got a few decibels quieter


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I'm disappointed too. My parents are Dominican so they're my second favorite team after the US... Man they played some shit defense and the Netherlands sure did take advantage of it. So congrats to them, always nice to see a young team on the rise, although it hurts to see it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah I'm disappointed too. My parents are Dominican so they're my second favorite team after the US... Man they played some shit defense and the Netherlands sure did take advantage of it. So congrats to them, always nice to see a young team on the rise, although it hurts to see it



Some of that stats ESPN put up shocked the hell out of me.

*Total Career Wins for DR*: 518

*Total Career Wins for Netherlands*: 95( 90 of which belong to Sidney Ponson)

*Total Salary for DR Players Last Season:* 83.4 Mil

*Total Salary for Netherlands Players Last Season*: 0.4 mil (aka $400,000)

If I lived in teh DR, I wouldn't even let these guys come home( especially Felipe Alou and Jose Reyes who talked all that shit. "We should beat this team 9-0)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2009)

I just listened to an interview with Curt Schilling... apparently in baseball circles, this is HUGE news. To me, it's pretty stunning. That _knocked out_ the DR. I can't believe it. At least David Ortiz doesn't have to play any more.

That said, some very entertaining baseball thus far. I wish they would just move it to November.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I saw those. Its just that a lot of guys on this team didn't take it seriously. Add to that the "9 run homer" mentality and bad defense and you've got a team that is primed for an upset. Really can't blame the pitching, Jimenez was nasty and Pedro did a nice job.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Pedro did a nice job.



"Breaking news...Impressed by the showing at the World Baseball Classic, The Mets have agreed to a 2-year, 27 million dollar contract with Pedro Martinez..."


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2009)

LMAO, if they ever did that. Then after LMAO I'll go into a very dark corner and hope that Pedro doesn't get injured or destroyed He's asking for 5.5 mil... way too much, but I could see him as a serviceable 5th starter going 5 innings or as reliever, which is something he should be strongly considering.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> LMAO, if they ever did that. Then after LMAO I'll go into a very dark corner and hope that Pedro doesn't get injured or destroyed He's asking for 5.5 mil... way too much, but I could see him as a serviceable 5th starter going 5 innings or as reliever, which is something he should be strongly considering.



I'd accept him on my roster if the A's were a real baseball team instead of a Big League farm team


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2009)

Well the A's got Orlando Cabrera, Nomar, and Giambi, so its not going to have that farmy feel to it this year


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> LMAO, if they ever did that. Then after LMAO I'll go into a very dark corner and hope that Pedro doesn't get injured or destroyed He's asking for 5.5 mil... way too much, but I could see him as a serviceable 5th starter going 5 innings or as reliever, which is something he should be strongly considering.



According to local reports, he's thrown out feelers to the Red Sox...


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I heard that too.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2009)

Its too bad about the D.R. but you get what you earn, nothing is given in this sort of stuff.

Anyways, its too bad about Pedro, in his prime, there were few people on the same level as him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Well the A's got Orlando Cabrera, Nomar, and Giambi, so its not going to have that farmy feel to it this year



Meh. is fail and I doubt Nomar or Orland will do anything. I only expect good thing from Holiday


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh I knew I was forgetting someone. I think Orlando will do well. There really isn't that much you should expect from him numbers wise, but he's a scrappy player. Nomar is a gamble, if the A's can get 90-100 games from him with mediocre offensive numbers and good defense then I'd call it a success. I'm actually not so sure about Holliday. I think he may struggle a bit this year and will probably get back to his old self once he has a year of AL baseball (and outside of Coors Field) under his belt.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2009)

*Rate my first mock draft*

I screwed up big time. I took draft numbers too greatly. Was my first live draft. I autodrated last year. Everything was fine till pitching. Honest opinions please. I had first pick. 8 man roto league with 10 category scoring.(AVG, R, RBI, HR, SB) and (W, SV, K, ERA, WHIP) Leave me a VM. I don't wanna spam this thread.

1. Hanley Ramírez (Fla - SS)
2. B.J. Upton (TB - OF)
3. Evan Longoria (TB - 3B)
4. Carlos Quentin (CWS - OF)
5. Justin Morneau (Min - 1B)
6. Matt Holliday (Oak - OF)
7. Jake Peavy (SD - SP)
8. Víctor Martínez (Cle - C,1B)
9. Francisco Liriano (Min - SP)
10. Josh Beckett (Bos - SP)
11. Shane Victorino (Phi - OF)
12. Chone Figgins (LAA - 2B,3B)
13. Rafael Furcal (LAD - SS)
14. Chris Davis (Tex - 1B,3B)
15. Ryan Doumit (Pit - C)
16. Bobby Abreu (LAA - OF)
17. Chris Young (SD - SP)
18. Matt Capps (Pit - RP)
19. Aaron Harang (Cin - SP)
20. Max Scherzer (Ari - SP,RP)
21. Brandon Morrow (Sea - SP,RP)


----------



## E (Mar 12, 2009)

papelbon is troooollllllin'


----------



## Jimin (Mar 12, 2009)

Rate my second mock draft. 12 team roto with the 10 standard categories. I had 4th pick. Leave me a VM. I don't wanna spam this thread.

1. Jose Reyes (NYM - SS)
2. Lance Berkman (Hou - 1B)
3. Brandon Phillips (Cin - 2B)
4. Matt Kemp (LAD - OF)
5. Russell Martin (LAD - C,3B)
6. Magglio Ordonez (Det - OF)
7. Mariano Rivera (NYY - RP)
8. Ervin Santana (LAA - SP)
9. Vernon Wells (Tor - OF)
10. Edwin Encarnacion (Cin - 3B)
11. Jose Valverde (Hou - RP)
12. Scott Baker (Min - SP)
13. Matt Garza (TB - SP)
14. Max Scherzer (Ari - SP,RP)
15. Jered Weaver (LAA - SP)
16. Chris Perez (StL - RP)
17. Brad Ziegler (Oak - RP)
18. Jair Jurrjens (Atl - SP)
19. Delmon Young (Min - OF)
20. Hank Blalock (Tex - 1B,3B)
21. Jason Giambi (Oak - 1B)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

I know one damn thing. I picked BJ Upton third overall in my draft Sat. and I got one today where I plan to pick him up. 


That bastard better win an MVP this season


----------



## Jimin (Mar 23, 2009)

^THIRD?!? Um, Hanley, Albert, Reyes, Wright, Miguel. Those are the top 5 my man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^THIRD?!? Um, Hanley, Albert, Reyes, Wright, Miguel. Those are the top 5 my man.



Pujols and Hanley were gone and I'm not a big Reyes guy. Plus it was an autopick as I wasn't online yet.Wright may have been a good choice, Miguel, eh, I don't think he'll have a good year.

IF I had my choice I would've gotten Pujols. And looking at you mock I'm glad I'm not the only one who got Hank Blalock


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 23, 2009)

Didn't BJ Upton get hit on the hand by a pitch yesterday? I hear he may miss the start of the season.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Didn't BJ Upton get hit on the hand by a pitch yesterday? I hear he may miss the start of the season.



Yeah they say he's out for the first week of the season.

Hopefully he plays well when he comes back.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah well, that's not too much. They're going to need him to perform in order to continue to do well this season. Fernando Perez is going to be out for a while.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2009)

Schilling retired. 

The debate now begins on whether he belongs in the HOF, in which you'd have to be the most strident, insufferable Sabermetrics acolyte (or a petty, self-important sportswriter) to say he doesn't belong in there.

And of course, there's the Veteran's Committee. But that's the repugnant coterie that kept Buck O'Neill out of the HOF.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 23, 2009)

His post season reputation is the only reason  he would get in the hall at all or is even in the discussion. He certainly doesnt have the regular season credentials.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> Schilling retired.
> 
> The debate now begins on whether he belongs in the HOF, in which you'd have to be the most strident, insufferable Sabermetrics acolyte (or a petty, self-important sportswriter) to say he doesn't belong in there.
> 
> And of course, there's the Veteran's Committee. But that's the repugnant coterie that kept Buck O'Neill out of the HOF.



There is way toooooo much BS involved with getting into the Baseball HOF.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> His post season reputation is the only reason  he would get in the hall at all or is even in the discussion. He certainly doesnt have the regular season credentials.



Yes, that's self-evident. He's one of the greatest postseason pitchers the game has seen. And you can add 3000 K's and one of the best K:BB ratios in the history of the league. And 3 World Titles very heavily based on his presence.

He's certainly as viable as Mussina.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> Yes, that's self-evident. He's one of the greatest postseason pitchers the game has seen. And you can add 3000 K's and one of the best K:BB ratios in the history of the league. And 3 World Titles very heavily based on his presence.
> 
> He's certainly as viable as Mussina.



i have a very tough standard myself and wouldnt let Mussina or him in and I love Moose, being a Yankee fan.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 23, 2009)

12 man roto. Standard 10 categories. I had 3rd pick. Came out great I think. I know what you're gonna say. How did I get Reyes, Utley, and Fielder on the same team? IDK man. Leave a VM.

1. José Reyes (NYM - SS)
2. Chase Utley (Phi - 2B)
3. Prince Fielder (Mil - 1B)
4. Brandon Webb (Ari - SP)
5. Brian McCann (Atl - C)
6. Chris Davis (Tex - 1B,3B)
7. Mariano Rivera (NYY - RP)
8. Félix Hernández (Sea - SP)
9. Bobby Abreu (LAA - OF)
10. Carlos Mármol (ChC - RP)
11. Matt Cain (SF - SP)
12. Mike Aviles (KC - 2B,SS)
13. Andre Ethier (LAD - OF)
14. Brad Hawpe (Col - OF)
15. Scott Baker (Min - SP)
16. Frank Francisco (Tex - RP)
17. Kelly Johnson (Atl - 2B)
18. Gavin Floyd (CWS - SP)
19. Hank Blalock (Tex - 1B,3B)
20. Joey Devine (Oak - RP)
21. Jeff Francoeur (Atl - OF)


----------



## Jimin (Mar 29, 2009)

Can you vote craZZy~?

Link removed

I'm gonna make my predictions soon for this season. I need to catch up. Theres a lot of old faces in new places.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

Schilling shouldn't make it if Bert Blyeven isn't in.  I don't care much for postseason records being used as a viable source to put someone in the Hall of Fame.  People have argued with me that John Smoltz is another candidate based off postseason credentials, but he's up there with Dennis Eckersely and if Eck can make it in, Smoltz based off stats alone should.

He seems to have put up stats that Sandy Koufax did in a shorter career (except no Cy Youngs), so you could define it as impressive if you want.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2009)

I see a lot of names on there that I like, but I don't know much about roto. I'm a staunch head-to-head player.


I've got butterflies in my stomach over tomorrow. I'm so happy to have baseball back.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah.  It's finally here.  I'm so glad I got into basketball this past year so now my sports year is complete.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> Yeah.  It's finally here.  I'm so glad I got into basketball this past year so now my sports year is complete.



It really is an exciting Opening Day, because the cliche of, "On Opening Day, every team has a chance," was validated last season by the Rays. And as a Red Sox fan it's incredibly thrilling, because I can't just assume a playoff spot will be there at the end. 3rd place is a legitimate possibility for the first time in a while (considering 2006 as a fluke), yet this is a VERY solid Sox team.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2009)

No kidding.  Any team this year, including those dark horse ones like the Reds are very dangerous looking right now on paper but who knows what could happen.  I'm interested in seeing all those vets all over the place as well as those big pick ups the Yanks got.  This first month could show us many things indeed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 6, 2009)

Agreed. So many teams are looking really good right now. I'm hoping things fall into place and we end up having a great season all over.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2009)

I feel so good today, I don't even hate the Mets. And the Yankees, why, my hatred of them is only "consuming" instead of "thorough."

One thing that totally baffles me is why this game is being played at Fenway, when the Rays are the defending AL Champions. Why schedule a game in New England in early April? Guess what? It's cold outside, with a noticeably chilly breeze, and it's about to start raining! Much better than a Floridian dome. 


EDIT: SOX-RAYS IS POSTPONED!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm also surprised that both New York teams are opening away, even though both have spanking new ballparks. I would have thought that at least the Yankees would get to open their home on their Opening Day. 
Oh well, guess it has something to do with the weather in the North at this time of year. Although most Central division teams don't really seem to have much choice in going south. The Royals and White Sox game was postponed yesterday, if that's any indication of what I mean.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

I wonder what pitcher on my team will have a breakout year only to be traded away for 76 prospects in the 2011 season.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2009)

Why does Oswalt always do this when I make sure to watch his Opening Day start?


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 7, 2009)

GRIFFEY HOMERED WEEEEE

I love opening day.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 7, 2009)

How bout dem Yankees? 

Great start to the season.  The ghosts of Yankee Stadium are enacting revenge on them for abandoning the stadium for big business ventures.  Because you know who else was abandoned for big business (well it was at the time): Babe Ruth.  And Kevin Brown.

I just don't think any player can have a stellar career with the Yankees anymore sans Derek Jeter.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> How bout dem Yankees?
> 
> Great start to the season.  The ghosts of Yankee Stadium are enacting revenge on them for abandoning the stadium for big business ventures.  Because you know who else was abandoned for big business (well it was at the time): Babe Ruth.  And Kevin Brown.
> 
> I just don't think any player can have a stellar career with the Yankees anymore sans Derek Jeter.



Mark Teixiera 0-4, CC sans a K...I know it's only Opening Day but I'm hoping such trends continue and Fat Fuck Hanky Steinbrenner keeps his bawling up.


----------



## NarutoGoku (Apr 7, 2009)

yankees all the way!!!


----------



## Jeff (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the pressures of performing well as a Yankee makes players fail horribly.

Think about it.  Everyone they bring in except for maybe like Xavier Nady and Bobby Abreu last year only fail.  Randy Johnson, Roger Clemens, Kevin Brown, Carl Pavano, Javier Vazquez, Esteban Loaiza, Jaret Wright, Hideki Yabu, Kei Igawa, etc.  And that's just the pitchers alone.

I've been a Yankees fan since Jeter was in his first years, but I've never seen such crap like this.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2009)

NarutoGoku said:


> yankees all the way!!!



Silly you...hang on to those pipe dreams. 

As for me, I just enjoyed watching Pedroia smack his first season HR in the first Sox game.  How awesome can he be?  Find out later...


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 7, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> I think the pressures of performing well as a Yankee makes players fail horribly.
> 
> Think about it.  Everyone they bring in except for maybe like Xavier Nady and Bobby Abreu last year only fail.  Randy Johnson, Roger Clemens, Kevin Brown, Carl Pavano, Javier Vazquez, Esteban Loaiza, Jaret Wright, Hideki Yabu, Kei Igawa, etc.  And that's just the pitchers alone.
> 
> I've been a Yankees fan since Jeter was in his first years, but I've never seen such crap like this.



True. Problem is why these players are playing for the Yankees. Are they playing with the Yankees because they love the tradition of the organization, or is it for the money? Its not exclusive to the Yankees and its not that I'm trying to generalize either, but this is what the Yankees have been missing since 2000. They need more players that are hungry to play for the pride of the organization rather than for the hunger for money.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> True. Problem is why these players are playing for the Yankees. Are they playing with the Yankees because they love the tradition of the organization, or is it for the money? Its not exclusive to the Yankees and its not that I'm trying to generalize either, but this is what the Yankees have been missing since 2000. They need more players that are hungry to play for the pride of the organization rather than for the hunger for money.



Johnny Damon is a perfect fucking example.  Greedy bastard took more money for a team on the decline and missed his opportunity at a second ring.

Oh well...

Truth be told, as a Sox fan I respect the 1998-2000 Yankees.  I just despise the new Yankees along with their owners.

And that's 10 Ks Beckett has over CC's 0 now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 7, 2009)

And as a Yankees fan aside, I have to give Boston props for maintaining a cohesive unit these past 5 years. Manny being Manny aside. (Even though Papelbon is still Accursed.)

CC really should get the notepad and study Beckett right now, and lose 20 pounds.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 7, 2009)

Seriously. I don't know how much longer he can last with that much weight. He had to use a heating pad on his back during the game if I'm not mistaken. Think its a clear sign that he weighs way too much.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 7, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Johnny Damon is a perfect fucking example.  Greedy bastard took more money for a team on the decline and missed his opportunity at a second ring.
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> ...





Mael, do you remember '99?!


Beckett in an odd-numbered year...


----------



## Jeff (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sure some players play for the Yankees out of love for the organization, and those players are the ones like Derek Jeter, Bernie Williams; you know, those guys who just go out there and PLAY.

It's hard to say that all the other guys who make millions play for the sake of the Yankees rather than the money.  I mean nowdays I'm not sure how many kids want to become a Yankee anymore opposed to those young upstart teams or the Red Sox and Dodgers.  Before, my dream was to be a Yankee and play in the same uniform that Babe Ruth, Mickey Mantle, Yogi Berra, and for the lulz Craig Nettles wore.  But now, because of the way the ship in talent, I doubt those who dream it will become one and therefore they lose all the passion.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 8, 2009)

What an unusual few days. Some of the top pitchers have just played terrible.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 8, 2009)

Pitchers are hard to hold to consistency.  A bevy of things could be wrong with their delivery and mechanics.  I kind of view it as natural sometimes, especially since I've pitched before and know how inconsistent I can be.

Let's just hope Lincecum and turn it up.  Those Giants need him.

And since when did they have an Asian American 1B?!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> What an unusual few days. Some of the top pitchers have just played terrible.


Kills my fantasy teams.....I'm pretty ace heavy


Kuchiki said:


> Pitchers are hard to hold to consistency.  A bevy of things could be wrong with their delivery and mechanics.  I kind of view it as natural sometimes, especially since I've pitched before and know how inconsistent I can be.
> 
> Let's just hope Lincecum and turn it up.  Those Giants need him.
> 
> And since when did they have an Asian American 1B?!



Is he the same guy that was a Dodger a few years back?

Anyway, about the Yankees, what did you guys expect? Tex and CC almost always have bad starts. It's just how they roll. As for the fail that is AJ Burnett, unless the man is playing for a contract, he's just gonna gvie you mediocre shit all year


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 8, 2009)

Nah, Ishikawa has been with the Giants for a while. I don' know if he was considered a prospect, but he's had small spells with the major league club in each of the last two seasons I think.


----------



## abstract (Apr 8, 2009)

so the braves are 2-0 after their bullpen completely shut down the phillies two games in a row.

I'm gonna go ahead and predict a 161-0 season for atlanta this year


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2009)

Rays and Lester...not mixing well I see. 

But it's better than Wang's performance against the O's. 

@abstract: Philly disagrees.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 8, 2009)

I like how they advertised the World Champion Phillies going up against the rebuilt Atlanta or something.  I didn't know rebuilt was signing pitchers who could go downhill at any moment


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2009)

Why in the hell do we still struggle against the freaking Orioles? It was the same thing last year. Well my Yanks lost the first 2 games of a 160 + game season.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 8, 2009)

We ain't the only ones Kenpachi, Mael told me the Jays have also been the Sox's thorn on the collective side for years. The Rays making their case as contenders just makes this all the more intresting.

Eh, the 2000 Yankees lost 15 games in the first month, and we all know what happened in the end.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2009)

Well the Blue Jays usually used to deal out Halladay and Burnett in nasty doses to the Sox.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 8, 2009)

The way the Orioles are hitting, some might say they could build to be a contender in the next couple of years. 

Then again, they have to count on more than off-days from our pitchers.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2009)

Well feast on the divisions IMO. AL east is really gonna be tough.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 8, 2009)

Well the Rays have proven, when their pitcher is doing well, that they can very well establish themselves as a championship-caliber team. Still too early, but an eye on them as well.

God forbid if the Royals beat us...


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 8, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> The way the Orioles are hitting, some might say they could build to be a contender in the next couple of years.
> 
> Then again, they have to count on more than off-days from our pitchers.



Getting a good starting rotation is the next step for them. But I'm not really sure they're close enough in the pitching department so that they'd be a contender even within the next 2 years. Of course a lot could happen in 2 years so I can't really say that in a matter of fact way, but looking at them now I feel they still have a way to go, especially playing in the AL East.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 9, 2009)

I really hope the D-backs don't fuck up like last year


----------



## -Excellence- (Apr 9, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Getting a good starting rotation is the next step for them. But I'm not really sure they're close enough in the pitching department so that they'd be a contender even within the next 2 years. Of course a lot could happen in 2 years so I can't really say that in a matter of fact way, but looking at them now I feel they still have a way to go, especially playing in the AL East.



Agreed, besides Guthrie no one really stands out on that rotation. I am interested in seeing how Uehara will do this season. 

I'm not familiar with the Orioles farm team do they have any good pitching prospects?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2009)

-Excellence- said:


> Agreed, besides Guthrie no one really stands out on that rotation. I am interested in seeing how Uehara will do this season.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Orioles farm team do they have any good pitching prospects?


Not that I would know of. That's the thing, I don't really think they have anyone on the way, so they'd have to sign a couple of good starters in order to significantly improve the rotation.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Well the Blue Jays usually used to deal out Halladay and Burnett in nasty doses to the Sox.



Halladay. yes. Burnett... not so much. And even Halladay's struggled with the Sox recently.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2009)

Burnett had one good year.  Before last season...he was simply known as an inconsistent pitcher.

Baseball doesn't interest me nearly as much as it used to.  The season seems too long.  I still have a slight grudge about the strike shortened season (long ass time ago, Matt Williams was the home run champ), and I have been beaten down by all of the steroid discussions.

But I will say this...I never miss a Red Sox game when they are on TV.  Shaky first start from Lester last night.  Ultimately it means nothing.

The new Yankee Stadium has led us to discussions about whether or not Fenway and Wrigley should be replaced.  I visited both ballparks last year and my answer is a resounding "hell no".


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2009)

Rukia said:


> But I will say this...I never miss a Red Sox game when they are on TV.  Shaky first start from Lester last night.  Ultimately it means nothing.



This would normally make me very pleased, but your loathesome, antiquated assessment in the NBA thread that Peyton Manning is a better QB than Golden Boy... it's still fresh, and my bloodthirst is strong. Very strong.



Also, the news about Nick Adenhart makes for a melancholy day of games. How unbelievably sad. He looked pretty damn good last night. It would figure that Brian Fuentes blows a win for a guy the day before he dies.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2009)

I actually haven't seen a game yet...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 9, 2009)

My regards to Nick Adenhart's family. The loss of someone who had a bright future in the league is something to think about.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

My deepest condolences to his family and friends as well.  I knew of him, but I never saw him pitch.

For those who don't know what I'm talking about:



> April 9 (Bloomberg) -- Los Angeles Angels pitcher Nick Adenhart died this morning of injuries sustained when his car was struck by a vehicle that ran a red light hours after his fourth Major League Baseball start. He was 22.
> 
> Adenhart was transported to the University of California- Irvine Medical Center shortly after midnight Los Angeles time and died after surgery, hospital spokesman John Murray said in a telephone interview.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601079&sid=amYvWg5croYY&refer=home


----------



## Caddy (Apr 9, 2009)

RIP Nick Adenhart

 That's fucking terrible. I hope the asshole that did this, DRUNK, and then then fled the scene either gets the death penalty, or gets life and suffers every pain imaginable.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2009)

As an Angels fan and as a person i send my deepest condolences to Nick Adenhart's family. The kid had such good potential .


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 9, 2009)

Caddy said:


> RIP Nick Adenhart
> 
> That's fucking terrible. I hope the asshole that did this, DRUNK, and then then fled the scene either gets the death penalty, or gets life and suffers every pain imaginable.



may be a bit to much there....just remember, this guy has to live with this the rest of his life...
punishment is obviously still needed tho.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2009)

RIP Adenhart, my condolences to his family. Sad to see the Angels/baseball community lose such a young player.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2009)

When will idiots stop drinking and driving? RIP Adenhart.

Nice win for my Yanks. Im watching it on YES encore.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

> "He's an ace," Molina said. "He could be a No. 1 on any team. I'm glad that he's on my team and we're not facing him."



Last *healthy* thing you have done?

Eh probably not.  I wasn't too happy when we picked up Burnett for as long as we have him.

But it was a great win.  Nick Swisher yeehaw!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> 9News.com.
> 
> Eh probably not.  I wasn't too happy when we picked up Burnett for as long as we have him.
> 
> But it was a great win.  Nick Swisher yeehaw!



Id rather have him than not at this point. Im not worried about 4 years from now. Get us to playoffs, thats all I ask.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Id rather have him than not at this point. Im not worried about 4 years from now. Get us to playoffs, thats all I ask.



At this point, I'm worried about him making it to the postseason in one piece.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm kind of glad that it's the Red Sox playing the Angels in their first game back so that I can see it, but it's not going to be an easy one to watch.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm planning to watch it on mlb.tv

The more and more I read about it, the more and more I'm angry at drunk driving and the unfairness of life to someone as blessed with an arm and personality as Adenhart was.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 13, 2009)

I was watching the Masters, but I managed to turn over to the Sox game right as the melee was breaking out, with Hunter going bonkers, and in Beckett's defense...


eh...


Alright, I have no clue what that was about, but Beckett's getting feistier ever year. He may end someone's career by summer's end.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2009)

I was wondering what Beckett was thinking myself. Well its early but it looks like Blue Jays are gonna run away with the east.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Well its early but it looks like Blue Jays are gonna run away with the east.



on that note the M's will run away with the al west. it's too early to tell.


but I must say, my M's are looking like a team. and with the incredible defense, all of a sudden we look good. wow.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Ugh, I hate watching games in new stadiums

"Look! THis stadium has heated seats!? "Look, Guitar Hero!" "LOOK CUPHOLDERS!!!!111!!!!!"


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2009)

Im gonna miss Harry Kalas.


----------



## roninmedia (Apr 13, 2009)

bama

 The Yankees got killed so bad today that Nick Swisher had to come pitch the top of the 9th, posting 1.0 IP, 1 H, 1 BB and 1 K. Poor Gabe Kapler, striking out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

roninmedia said:


> bama
> 
> The Yankees got killed so bad today that Nick Swisher had to come pitch the top of the 9th, posting 1.0 IP, 1 H, 1 BB and 1 K.



I started him today......wonder if I'll get points for that K


----------



## Jeff (Apr 13, 2009)

Watched them light up Chien Ming-Wang.  Was like this 

Watched them light up basically all the other pitchers we had since he lasted only one inning.  Was also like this 

Saw Nick Swisher pitch.  Was like this 

Now nothing's stopping Ichiro from getting his debut on the mound


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2009)

Well Wang is a sinker ball pitcher and they need starts and innings to be effective and he hasnt really pitched since the middle of last year. He stunk up the joint for sure, but Id give him 2 more starts before I think about sitting him or sending him to get some work done in the minors.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 14, 2009)

Kuchiki said:
			
		

> Saw Nick Swisher pitch. Was like this
> 
> Now nothing's stopping Ichiro from getting his debut on the mound



Ichiro pitching would be awesome. he was supposed to be the last option for team japan in the wbc, but he hurt himself in the warmup session.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ugh, I hate watching games in new stadiums
> 
> "Look! THis stadium has heated seats!? "Look, Guitar Hero!" "LOOK CUPHOLDERS!!!!111!!!!!"



I want to go to a game at Citi, but the tickets are fuckin expensive. The cheapest are like $14-15 Not that its going to stop me from going, but jez...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I want to go to a game at Citi, but the tickets are fuckin expensive. The cheapest are like $14-15 Not that its going to stop me from going, but jez...



It's still better to be priced out than to have Shea Stadium in existence.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2009)

True


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2009)

I went to Shea Stadium once. Spring semester of Freshman year of college. They played the Astros, there was a minor brawl, and there was an adorable Japanese man there a few rows ahead of us that was obviously there to see Tsuyoshi Shinjo. I also heckled the hell out of Berkman and Wagner for not throwing me a ball during warm-ups. All in all, a good day.

Unfortunately, Oswalt hadn't been called up yet.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

Who wants Philly to repeat? They just booed some who didn't deserved to be booed. The people of the city should be ashamed of themselves. It's the city of *Brotherly Love* alright. I say screw them. Shame on them!!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 14, 2009)

Come on AJ. Get the double no!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> I went to Shea Stadium once. Spring semester of Freshman year of college. They played the Astros, there was a minor brawl, and there was an adorable Japanese man there a few rows ahead of us that was obviously there to see Tsuyoshi Shinjo. I also heckled the hell out of Berkman and Wagner for not throwing me a ball during warm-ups. All in all, a good day.
> 
> Unfortunately, Oswalt hadn't been called up yet.



Ah the Shinjo days I still hadn't been to a Met game then. I probably went to about 8-9 games over a 4 year span from 2004 til last season(not including 2006). Seemed like every time I went they'd lose, hope I have better luck in the new park


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> Who wants Philly to repeat? They just booed some who didn't deserved to be booed. The people of the city should be ashamed of themselves. It's the city of *Brotherly Love* alright. I say screw them. Shame on them!!!


 Im not a total Philly fan im only a Phillies and Flyers fan but, In every sports town if you stink it up you get booed its as simple as that. And they will repeat.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, other than that incident, I wouldn't mind seeing them repeat. Good luck to them all.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 14, 2009)

Carpenter has absolutely no luck.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 15, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Carpenter has absolutely no luck.


Very true! The guy is so unfortunate, hope he can work it out with his next team. Best of luck to him, he'll need it.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn man I was hoping Burnett could have pitched a no-no. Good win anyway. Lets see what Andy can do.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 15, 2009)

Swisher is off to a very good start! I hope he can make the All-Star game! The guy's got some game. I also hope he can bang in many more homers!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know what to think. This has been rather unusual to say the least. Good players are sucking so far while no names are pwning.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2009)

GREAT outing from Wake today. Also, brace yourselves; we're in another one of those periods, with Wake, Burnett, and Lilly, where pitchers across the league are reaching the breaking point on no-hitters. Somebody should break through soon.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 15, 2009)

I dont believe in any jinx but even I was getting annoyed at Michael Kay constantly talking about how him mentioning it would be used an excuse if its broken up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 15, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I dont believe in any jinx but even I was getting annoyed at Michael Kay constantly talking about how him mentioning it would be used an excuse if its broken up.





Kay mentioned it?! That's wildly inappropriate and unprofessional. 

Odd to think about Burnett in this regard, since his no-hitter with the Marlins was one of the craziest, inexplicable no-hitters of all time, with NINE walks and a wild pitch.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 15, 2009)

Jim Abbots no-no is the best one ever. Though Im biased since I am a Yankee fan.

Yes the Yankee announce team kept on mentioning it, but I cant get to mad since we won the game.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 15, 2009)

Mariano the Enlightened once again shows how it's done.


----------



## Sogeking (Apr 16, 2009)

ICHIRO!

GRIFFEY!

7-2!

go M's!


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

Sogeking said:


> ICHIRO!
> 
> GRIFFEY!
> 
> ...


Great win by Seattle! ICHIRO rocks!!!


----------



## Jeff (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, something always seemingly goes wrong with the Yanks.  The things that are consistent aren't consistent for long; I think the only thing consistent now is Nick Swisher, who I didn't even consider a vital part of the team, and A.J. Burnett, who I've openly criticized for more than half his career.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 17, 2009)

Well at least they Yankees are winning, inconsistencies aside. Can't say the same for a certain other NY team


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Well at least they Yankees are winning, inconsistencies aside. Can't say the same for a certain other NY team



Don't you worry, now; they'll win plenty of games before the last two weeks of the season.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 17, 2009)

That hurt man, it really did


----------



## Jeff (Apr 18, 2009)

At least people are going to your stadium.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 18, 2009)

God Damn It all to Hell. mad.

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GIVE UP 14 RUNS IN ONE FUCKING INNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Takes 20 deep breaths." Okay now that that's out of the way...

Wang needs a couple months in AAA right now because this is beyond ridiculous. Girardi, the _Real_ clueless Joe may end up facing a pink slip if these so-called managerial decisions continue. And Cashman, I don't want to continue right now.

I'm sorry to even say this, but right now I am absolutely disgusted right now. These are not the New York Yankees but a bunch of imposters cloned by the Blue Jays so they could perform badly and Toronto takes the AL East lead.

There may be one positive though, this loss better anger the Yankees so hard they play like there's no tomorrow. Perhaps this can finally light the winning fire that's been missing for so long

In the meantime... 

Oh where have you gone Joe Torre?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2009)

WTF...the Marlins are 10-1  

Something tells me this stretch might make the difference between making the playoffs and staying home come September 

I still see the Mets, Phillies and especially Braves being a threat as the season rolls on in the NL East.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 18, 2009)

That wouldn't be a bad idea. Something is definitely wrong with Wang. I hear Kennedy is doing well in the minors, might as well roll the dice with him.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 18, 2009)

You do know I'm joking about Ian Kennedy right?

I think Hughes will fill the 3 spot for a month while Wang get's his head straight in Scranton.

Well, it's almost over and tomorrow we got AJ squaring off against Pavano. Let's make the most of it, shall we?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 18, 2009)

IMO can't really go wrong with either one.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> You do know I'm joking about Ian Kennedy right?
> 
> I think Hughes will fill the 3 spot for a month while Wang get's his head straight in Scranton.
> 
> Well, it's almost over and tomorrow we got AJ squaring off against Pavano. Let's make the most of it, shall we?




Let's say Pavano comes into the new Yankee Stadium and throws 7 shutout innings... 


The crowd storms the field as he walks off the mound, right?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 18, 2009)

If Pavano gets a no-hitter tomorrow, the Second Coming of Christ will occur.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 18, 2009)

I bet they would


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2009)

It's funny how things are so different in The Rivalry, despite the close proximities.

Carl Pavano means, to a Yankees fan, pain, anguish, dissatisfaction, antipathy, and outrage.

Carl Pavano, to me, means "What's that, Montreal? We get Pedro, as he enters his prime, for a few prospects? Merci!!"


----------



## roninmedia (Apr 18, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> WTF...the Marlins are 10-1
> 
> Something tells me this stretch might make the difference between making the playoffs and staying home come September
> 
> I still see the Mets, Phillies and especially Braves being a threat as the season rolls on in the NL East.




I was half joking to my friend when I said the Marlins would win the world series this year because of their famous 6-year plans; I will laugh if I'm right. 

1991 - Franchise begins its baseball operations
1997 - Franchise wins first world series
2003 - Franchise wins second world series
2009 - Franchise wins third world series

Marlins have the best pitching staff in the division and we seem to have found an offense and a decent pen. All-Florida World Series and ESPN will cry.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 18, 2009)

Well it works. I admire what the Marlins have done. People talk so much about Beane Ball and what not, but what the Marlins do is pretty impressive too. Even though they do go through a few years of really bad play, they always seem to find a way to piece a team together that eventually plays at a very high level.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 18, 2009)

How's my boy Adam Dunn doin'? Can't wait to see him reach 300 homers!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 19, 2009)

Just bench Wang or put his ass in the minors to get some work done cause his starts are embarrassing right now. He cant get major league batters out.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahhh...A Yankees win makes the world go round.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Kei Igawa can get out more guys than Wang at this point.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome back to Earth, Baltimore.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 21, 2009)

old man Jim Thome should inch himself steadily towards 600 homers.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 21, 2009)

Wang is throwing sinkerballs worse than my fake knuckleballs


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 24, 2009)

The rest of the country might despise it, might loathe the coverage and the fans and the teams and the history and the coverage once more...

BUT YANKS-SAWKXS!!!! 

I am thoroughly excited. I will not accept anything less than Joba Chamberlain buried underneath the pitching rubber.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I suppose it's more or less the sheer size of Youk's head and the way he leans at the plate which is the reason he gets beaned by Joba.

Nevertheless, only a select few rivalries will compare to the Yanks-Sox.

They are what made baseball great.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 24, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Well I suppose it's more or less the sheer size of Youk's head and the way he leans at the plate which is the reason he gets beaned by Joba.
> 
> Nevertheless, only a select few rivalries will compare to the Yanks-Sox.
> 
> They are what made baseball great.



I can agree with you on the pitch when Youk did get hit in the head, but Joba's persistence in throwing at his head is still one of the more fascinating stories in baseball to me. Something happened, and it must have been bad.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't mind watching Yanks-Sox. The games are usually pretty good and of course theres all the history.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 24, 2009)

The one thing on which I can totally agree with dissenters is the length of these games. Yanks-Sox games are dreadfully extended, far too often approaching 41/2-5 hours.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah because for some reason the pitchers always decide not to show up. There's always at least one ridiculously offensive game in the series.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 25, 2009)

Three weeks without Webb, this isn't good


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2009)

Youk for the win...literally.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Three weeks without Webb, this isn't good



Great. I guess I'll just let my fantasy teams govern themselves for a month, then, since I took Webb with a high pick in all of them thinking he's worth it for the stability and innings.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it because of the injury wang is doing so bad or is just hes getting older?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2009)

Doubt its an age thing. Could be more about his injury because he was out so long. He didn't pitch or stay conditioned for a while.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

With wang how he is I hope ny can hold on and make it to the play-offs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2009)

lol, ESPN showed Yankees and Red Sox highlights to promote Sunday's game.  I love how a Manny Ramirez homerun was like the primary clip.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 25, 2009)

They should show the Pedro vs. Zimmer fight again.  That warms my heart up seeing the hate that Zimmer had in his eyes, and his crying fit after.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> lol, ESPN showed Yankees and Red Sox highlights to promote Sunday's game.  I love how a Manny Ramirez homerun was like the primary clip.



I don't find that very fucking funny. 

Also, thank you to the NFL Draft for making me miss what I assume was a totally insane baseball game.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 25, 2009)

Yankees love giving up runs


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> They should show the Pedro vs. Zimmer fight again.  That warms my heart up seeing the hate that Zimmer had in his eyes, and his crying fit after.



I love that. I just imagine Zimmer making an "EEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAHAHH!" noise while coming at him, like a troll from hell or something. That was good ol fashioned piure rage right thar


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2009)

The greatest thing about the Zimmer roll to me is that the whole thing was started because Manny took offense to a high ball over the middle of the plate.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 26, 2009)

It reminded me of the Aragorn charging out at the Black Gate ala Return of the King, except Pedro was the Mountain Troll.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2009)

The fact that Pedro had that "LOLWUT? SRSLY?" look on his face made it even more priceless.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 26, 2009)

It's highly likely that Pedro was afraid that Zimmer had gone Exorcist on him.

Hell I'd be scared too.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> Yankees love giving up runs



Tell me about it.  Old man Lowell jacks some Yankee bullpen for six runs.  Epic game with epic win.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> It's highly likely that Pedro was afraid that Zimmer had gone Exorcist on him.
> 
> Hell I'd be scared too.



Zimmer's lucky I didn't play for the Sox....I fight dirty....as soon as I saw Pedro shove him down, I was gonna punt the old timer like a troll-ish soccer ball


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


>





Ellsbury's steal of home brought me out of my chair, and I didn't sit down for another half-hour. Brilliant, just absolutely brilliant. I made sure to listen to the radio call later; Castiglione sounded like he was about to come out of his skin.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2009)

The rewards of big business!


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> The rewards of big business!



Just as planned.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Just as planned.



There's a reason why Brian Cashman's last name is Cashman


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 27, 2009)

I've watched a couple MLB games on ESPN America, I still have no idea what team to go for. Baseball seems to be surprisingly fun to watch, a lot more so than cricket probably because Baseball is more complex.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I can pitch better than the Yankees right now.

And my fastball barely hits the low 80s


----------



## Mael (Apr 27, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


>



You might want to add a "D" there to thanks to Verlander and the Tigers.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2009)

I bear no grudge against Detroit and in fact respect them as a member of the AL.

Right now, even Cashman needs to realise unless the RISP problem gets solved we need a new batting coach.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2009)

I think Cashman needs to realize Matt Millen is knocking on the door as the new GM already


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2009)

Millen only screws up NFL franchises, surely he could at least make things more intresting. 

Man, the NYY message board on mlb.com is just absolute grimdark. Everyone's desparing that the season is already over and those who try to reason are labeled foolish optimists without an IQ level.

I understand the need to be critical of your team's performance. Especially with this current situation, but damn, the negativity is at wrist cutting right now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2009)

Which is why I never go to mlb.com's forums any more. When I was young and foolish I visited that forum a lot more, and I was quite the optimist at the time. I've since learned to curb my expectations (not that I ever really had unrealistic expectations for my team). But those forums are ridiculously gloom and doom.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2009)

Yankees have enacted a curse upon themselves by thinking big business this past offseason.  Not only do they get rid of the place with so much lore it can fill 15,000 books, but they go out and import talent.  I was happy with Texeira, but not about C.C. and Burnett.  I think they should have invested more in the bullpen.  The strange thing I'm not convinced the season is over, I think they need to calm the hell down.

There's so much expectations and they need to calm the hell down and do what they are there to do; play baseball.  I'd like to see a fan who's going crazy at team to not shit their pants when they step out on New Yankee Stadium and suck.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2009)

Us human beings are truly fickle eh? 

Wasn't it during the 2000 season the Yanks lost 15 games in the first three weeks. With O'Neil, Tino, Brosius and the rest? If so the panic button must have been broken from overuse then.

Somethings tells me every team has had fans who freak out after a bad stretch since baseball was invented. It's only with the miracles of modern technology they become louder and more easier to notice.

@Kuchiki:

If there is a curse which is it?

The Curse of Hillary Clinton when she, having never set foot in NY except for her senate election declares herself a Yankee fan? 

Or the Curse of Big Papi. And his jersey dug into the foundation of the new stadium?

For all the talk of humanity making logical progress we remain a pretty superstitous race in the 21st century.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 27, 2009)

Well see how Phil Hughes does in his first start. Right now Id take anything positive. I still maintain that putting Joba back in the bullpen for good helps solve that issue. I dont trust anyone but Bruney in a tight spot and I wouldnt bet on him coming back and being lights-out still.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, Melancon at least had a good game on Sunday. Granted he needs to play more but that's one sign of optimism in our otherwise inept bullpen.

The biggest issue right now is RISP. Having runners on 1st and 2nd and not even getting one run is an issue that for Girardi and Cashman's sake, better be temporary.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2009)

Yankees, ironically, could never afford a rebuilding year.  This may be upcoming soon.  They are just depleted and need some time to just leave the pressure a bit behind.  Phil Hughes is screwed.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 27, 2009)

I did not mind rebuilding. Everyone has to sometime. What we need is to draft better so we can have a mix of youth and veteran savy.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind that either.  Just it's not in their vocabulary at all I think.

They need to use more money locking up and developing youth.


----------



## Roy (Apr 29, 2009)

This Dodger/Giants game is pretty good..Broxton


----------



## Jeff (Apr 29, 2009)

I take back what I said about Hughes.

That, or the Tigers like to give young players false hope (like Miguel Cabrera )


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 29, 2009)

Phil came through last night. I hope this can be the start of something good for him and the Yankees.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Phil came through last night. I hope this can be the start of something good for him and the Yankees.



AJ or Andy's your best hope...that's pretty much it.

Phil is better than Ian Kennedy that's for damn sure, but it'll take another 3 years for him to develop into something bigger.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Mael, thoughts on Ortiz?

Soon, I'm sure there will be legitimate thoughts about moving him down... but this line-up still works pretty damn well with him in the 3. I love Bay-Lowell in the 6-7. That's a staggering advantage over the league right there.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 29, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> AJ or Andy's your best hope...that's pretty much it.
> 
> Phil is better than Ian Kennedy that's for damn sure, but it'll take another 3 years for him to develop into something bigger.



Hughes maintains consistency like that I think it will take far less than three years.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 29, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Hughes maintains consistency like that I think it will take far less than three years.



I didnt think that injury a couple years back would have set him back this much. I hope this a sign of things to come.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like Joba doesnt want to go back to the bullpen yet.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 29, 2009)

Should shift Swisher to the bullpen when they interleague play


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 29, 2009)

Well it seems like he can do anything.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 30, 2009)

So I turn my TV on to the Yankees vs. Tigers game and I tell my friend when the Tigers come up:

"They are going to lose.  F*#% this."

My friend looks bewildered and goes "They are up 8 - 1 you stupid s%!*"

I smile and change to Hawks vs. Heat.

Yanks didn't lose, but very well should have.  Sad sad sad.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 30, 2009)

Good God, these new alleged revelations from the upcoming AROD book are colossal. This is the height of ignominy; tipping pitches for the opposing batters. *FOR THE OPPOSING BATTERS.*:

That's so remarkably unforgivable... I am furious that the Sox are not playing the Yanks that week.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw the new steroid/HGH allegations, but tipping pitches for the opposing team? Why the fuck would he do that? What does have to gain from doing that?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 30, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I saw the new steroid/HGH allegations, but tipping pitches for the opposing team? Why the fuck would he do that? What does have to gain from doing that?



According to the report, in the hope of reciprocation when his average started to drop. Basically, as a slump-buster. Honestly: 

Though I just cannot believe this one. How can you be that self-absorbed, that audacious. If just one person on your team finds out, you're getting a beating. A legit beatdown.


----------



## Mael (Apr 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> Hey Mael, thoughts on Ortiz?
> 
> Soon, I'm sure there will be legitimate thoughts about moving him down... but this line-up still works pretty damn well with him in the 3. I love Bay-Lowell in the 6-7. That's a staggering advantage over the league right there.



I think Ortiz is on his last few canisters of fuel.  He looks worn despite his efforts...that or people just figured him out like they did Okajima and to a lesser extent Joba Chamberlain.  I'd say give him until the end of his contract and he's done.  However I'd prefer to keep him in that spot or move Drew into that spot because last year when Drew was DH he was a monster.  Luckily Youkilis is still around and Jason-freaking-Bay is proving himself more than useful.

@A-Rod:

Why am I not surprised?  The man is a scumbag New York.  Stop defending him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> According to the report, in the hope of reciprocation when his average started to drop. Basically, as a slump-buster. Honestly:
> 
> Though I just cannot believe this one. How can you be that self-absorbed, that audacious. If just one person on your team finds out, you're getting a beating. A legit beatdown.



Wow, just wow. I would have thought that it was because he want them to hit it his way so that he could make amazing plays and get on ESPN Top 10


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 30, 2009)

I give up on A-Rod. Just hit homeruns and stay away from trouble dumbass.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 30, 2009)

And then there were three...wins that is.

Just as planned


----------



## Jeff (Apr 30, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> And then there were three...wins that is.
> 
> Just as planned



Yankees love implementing a love-hate relationship with us fans.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 30, 2009)

Kuchiki said:


> Yankees love implementing a love-hate relationship with us fans.



5 games ago people were demanding Girardi be hung from a sour apple tree. When the Yanks win though, all is forgotten like nothing. 

Tex is still not living up to his paycheck, yet another scoring situation and ends up sucking wind instead. Least Swisher is picking up the slack.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 30, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> 5 games ago people were demanding Girardi be hung from a sour apple tree. When the Yanks win though, all is forgotten like nothing.
> 
> Tex is still not living up to his paycheck, yet another scoring situation and ends up sucking wind instead. Least Swisher is picking up the slack.



Yeah, I feel my anger subsiding.  Girardi isn't the problem.  It's the pitcher themselves.

I'm happy for Swisher.  He's gonna be the most loved person in New York pretty soon.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 30, 2009)

Small irony that of all the hype of CC, AJ and Tex it would be the dark horse in Swisher that's paying off the most. I remember some Yankee fans complaining about it thinking we wouldn't get Tex at the time.

Granted some of Girardi lineup issues can get a bet nerve wracking, but right now I think most of our losses stems from the fact that half our bullpen can't pitch for shite.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 30, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Small irony that of all the hype of CC, AJ and Tex it would be the dark horse in Swisher that's paying off the most. I remember some Yankee fans complaining about it thinking we wouldn't get Tex at the time.
> 
> Granted some of Girardi lineup issues can get a bet nerve wracking, but right now I think most of our losses stems from the fact that half our bullpen can't pitch for shite.



Nick Swisher has the best ERA and K/9 in the bullpen.

He's the utility man who has won my heart


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, any day we beat those accursed Halos, or in 40K speak the False Angels of Slaanesh. Is a good day.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 1, 2009)

Three in a row. Hopefully well keep it up.


----------



## Jeff (May 1, 2009)

How much do you think A-Rod's return will affect the Yankees offensively?


----------



## Perverted King (May 1, 2009)

If he stays focus i think he can make an impact. I think he'll get at least 25 HR and 80 RBI. if he doesnt focus God help him. They are going to on him like wolfs hunting a deer.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 1, 2009)

At this point he cant do any worse than Texiera.


----------



## Jeff (May 1, 2009)

Texeira is notorious for his slow start though.

I hope he can his nine figure ass out of the cellar soon.


----------



## Sogeking (May 4, 2009)

15 innings. a 5 hour and 40 minute game. wow. for the M's to come back from being down 3-0 to winning 8-7 was incredible. I have a good feeling about this club for once.


----------



## Jeff (May 4, 2009)

Me too.  The Mariners needed someone with heart in that locker room and with the addition of Ken Griffey I think they got that.

Not to mention they are finally living up to their expectations for once.


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2009)

Hughes vs. Lester today. Let's hope the Yanks win this series. Will Texeira finally become a Yankee?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 4, 2009)

It depends, right now Lester along with Wake are the only starters on the Sox that can pitch a good game. As for Tex I don't think will see the best of his bat til A-Rod returns, and of course theirs the Yankee bullpen where your often praying they'll just let two runs through. 

But on the other hand Boston is a different team out of Fenway and without the assitance of that accursed Green Monster.

Then again, as Mael reminded me. In the Wind Tunnel that George built, you never know.


----------



## Mael (May 5, 2009)

Game 1 goes to Boston thanks to Bay.


----------



## Sogeking (May 5, 2009)

M's lose? Who cares?

In my time I've seen some things
That blew my fucking mind:
A car explode, three cats on swings
An Aussie boy refined.

But never have i felt such awe
Or been in this much shock;
For tonight I'm sure I saw
That Yuni drew a walk.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 5, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Game 1 goes to Boston thanks to Bay.



I hereby declare, Jason Fuckin Bay right now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 5, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I hereby declare, Jason Fuckin Bay right now.



I do, too. 

The Yanks are just what the Sox needed right now.

Also, I'd normally say that the Royals should chill out with the CG's for Greinke, but I'm so use to the Blue Jays working the fuck out of Roy Halladay that I was stunned to see that his pitch counts are actually pretty good: 94-104-111-108-111-104.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 5, 2009)

I meant Jason Fuckin Bay in the same vein you Sox fans called Bucky Dent.

Absolutely infuriating.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 5, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I meant Jason Fuckin Bay in the same vein you Sox fans called Bucky Dent.
> 
> Absolutely infuriating.



I know. I was joshing you. 

Man, I haven't heard Bucky Dent's name in... 5 years, I guess.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 5, 2009)

Well, another close game to you Heretics goes your way.

How do you feel though of Josh Beckett getting his head out his ass for tonight?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 5, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Well, another close game to you Heretics goes your way.
> 
> How do you feel though of Josh Beckett getting his head out his ass for tonight?



Not very confident. But I won't start worrying about him until it gets warmer. If he's still like this then, it's confirmed that he's just not an AL pitcher and '07 was an anomaly. Considering the pitchers the Red Sox have in AAA, they can let him go after this year.

_If_ he continues to be emotionally unstable and mediocre on the mound.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 5, 2009)

Beckett right now is the poor man's Sabathia. Neither man are living up to their paycheck at the moment.


----------



## Mael (May 5, 2009)

Jove said:


> Not very confident. But I won't start worrying about him until it gets warmer. If he's still like this then, it's confirmed that he's just not an AL pitcher and '07 was an anomaly. Considering the pitchers the Red Sox have in AAA, they can let him go after this year.
> 
> _If_ he continues to be emotionally unstable and mediocre on the mound.



Well Lester pulled his head out of his ass last night save for the B2B HRs a la Tex and Caveman.

Maybe Beckett will get the Terry Francona boot in the ass too.

And yes Jason Bay is making himself ever so welcome in Boston since Manny.  Canada will be your downfall if you write them off. 

UPDATE: JASON BAY WITH THE 3-RUN HR IN THE FIRST AGAINST JOBA!  GOD I LOVE THAT MAN!  HE IS A YANKEE SLAYER!

*UPDATE AGAIN:*
1. Sox win again, sweep again.  Life is good...for now.
2. Despite the shit about his mom, I was going to pity Joba Chamberlain until he pretty much intentionally beaned Jason Bay.  Fuck you Joba and your DUI fat ass.  Any sympathy I had for you faded in an instant with that little cheap-ass move.  You're a brat undeserving of praise.


----------



## abstract (May 7, 2009)

wow. 

manny ramirez tested positive for performance enhancing drugs, 50 day suspension effective immediately.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2009)

^Perhaps this explains everything? 

Anyways, Dodgers are like... screwed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 7, 2009)

abstract said:


> wow.
> 
> manny ramirez tested positive for performance enhancing drugs, 50 day suspension effective immediately.



The second I heard this:

​
​​​
​​​
​​​


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2009)

Manny won't care about this...Manny just wants to play.

He doesn't care about anything but playing...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

Someone did call this not too long ago.......





Has he failed us yet?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2009)

Oh boy... This shit is getting fucked up


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2009)

According to Manny it was something his doctor prescribed for a "personal issue" and that he didn't know it was illegal.

Damn! I was starting to like the Dodgers.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2009)

You can like the Dodgers, just not Manny (if that is your choice of course)...


----------



## roninmedia (May 7, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> According to Manny it was something his doctor prescribed for a "personal issue" and that he didn't know it was illegal.
> 
> Damn! I was starting to like the Dodgers.



Those are definitely personal issues; infertility, low testosterone, low sperm count.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 7, 2009)

Heh heh...


Wonder how L.A. feels about embracing this bastard last year, so egregiously overlooking what flagrant disrespect he showed for the game on his way out of here? I have no reason to believe that city will forgive him.


Oh, wait... Kobe.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2009)

Well... Kobe has been in LA his entire career. Still find it hard to see how they could forgive him, but I'd imagine Manny would have less leeway than Kobe did.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 7, 2009)

Don't be surprised if Pujols is next.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2009)

No not Pujols


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 7, 2009)

Mac, Sosa, A-Rod, now Manny. 

How is any slugger in the league now not going to get the suspect finger of roiding.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 7, 2009)

Big Papi took roids. The only clean great one is Griffey. He broke down naturally while others kept going because of banned substances.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 7, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> *Big Papi took roids.* The only clean great one is Griffey. He broke down naturally while others kept going because of banned substances.



Bah! Scoffscoffscoffscoffscoff!


I considered Griffey to be better than Bonds even before the steroid stuff came out. He's probably the one guy, more than even a Red Sox player, that would crush me if he was linked to something. 

But that's impossible. Kid's totally clean.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 7, 2009)

To be honest, I woudn't mind seeing Seattle win this year. If it means Griffey can end his career with a WS ring.

Can't think of any other player who deserves one more than him.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 7, 2009)

Jove said:


> Bah! Scoffscoffscoffscoffscoff!
> 
> 
> I considered Griffey to be better than Bonds even before the steroid stuff came out. He's probably the one guy, more than even a Red Sox player, that would crush me if he was linked to something.
> ...



Griffey was my favorite player as a kid....still is. There was nothing he couldnt do. He could win a game with his bat, feet and save a game with his glove. Bonds was never a great oufielder, but Griffey was all-world. I agree, if he took roids I would be crushed. People forget how great Griffey was. He was on the All-Century team and it was a forgone conclusion that he would break Hank's record.

I always hoped he be a Yankee.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 7, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Griffey was my favorite player as a kid....still is. There was nothing he couldnt do. He could win a game with his bat, feet and save a game with his glove. Bonds was never a great oufielder, but Griffey was all-world. I agree, if he took roids I would be crushed. People forget how great Griffey was. He was on the All-Century team and it was a forgone conclusion that he would break Hank's record.



I think Seattle made a huge mistake letting him go to Cincy.

Look what's happened since he came back.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2009)

The New Yankees Stadium may just be the bandbox of all bandboxes


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 7, 2009)

It pains me to watch my team give up homerun after homerun. I miss the old stadium.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> It pains me to watch my team give up homerun after homerun. I miss the old stadium.



After the spend spree that the Steinbrenners engaged in and the bullshit with this new stadium...they deserve to have their ego knocked down a peg and by the Rays tonight serving it up to Mo as well.

Give them 5 years, they'll be back.


----------



## Jeff (May 9, 2009)

At least there are some Yankee Faithful still around cheering on A-Rod.

If Manny can get support, anyone can.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 9, 2009)

I'm more with the fact CC finally pitched a game worth his paycheck.

With A-Rod back Tex better start getting the hits soon, patience levels, including mine are getting testy.


----------



## Jeff (May 9, 2009)

He did better than James Shields today


----------



## E (May 9, 2009)

bow down to a-rod bitches


----------



## Jeff (May 9, 2009)

With his home run of no historical significance, I can see a bevy of home runs in the future











Being hit by opposing teams off Chien Ming Wang in New Yankee Stadium


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 9, 2009)

They seriously need to rectify that wind tunnel issue in the offseason.

It's as if the Ghosts are punishing the Steinbrenners for tearing down the old House.

Can't say I blame them. You can't even see Monument Park in the new stadium.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 9, 2009)

E said:


> bow down to a-rod bitches



Congratulations, A-rod. Yet another regular season home run.


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2009)

The Yankees losing 11 to 5 right now in the 6th. I hope they come back.


----------



## Jeff (May 9, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> They seriously need to rectify that wind tunnel issue in the offseason.
> 
> It's as if the Ghosts are punishing the Steinbrenners for tearing down the old House.
> 
> Can't say I blame them. You can't even see Monument Park in the new stadium.



Babe Ruth don't take shit from no one!  Neither does Joe DiMaggio, Lou Gehrig, Whitey Ford, Mickey Mantle, Phil Rizzuto, Lefty Gomez, Goose Gossage, Casey Stengel, Red Ruffing, or I guess Bernie Williams for the lulz.

Then again, I can actually see the spirit of Billy Martin coming in there and getting in fights with players in a crazed, spiritual way.  Maybe that's why Tex is f-ed up.  Martin is all up in his grill 

Sorry if I'm not making any sense.  I'm too emotionally drained and studied-out from finals week and the Yankees woes


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 9, 2009)

I'm starting to think our problem begins not with our players but the management. And no I'm not going to demand Girardi's execution...for now.

Kevin Long has as absolutely no sense about being a batting coach, WAY too fixated on his players hitting HR's rather than the small ball which scores runs with RISP. And then their's Eiland who only makes our inept bullpen even worse by not telling his pitchers to be agressive in the strike zone.

As for Girardi, considering he's the management's face I find some of the blame a bit undeserved. Still, I'm not so sure if he can maintain the Torre approach of being calm and quiet every time the Yank's give up 10 runs in one inning. In Billy Martin's day he'd screaming so loud the players ears would bleed. Hell he's probably trying to haunt them from the dead in their dreams right now.

And as usual, the Yankees MLB.com board posts 14 "this season is over" threads after a loss.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 10, 2009)

Didn't know Longoria had such beastly numbers. 11 homers 44 RBIs... jez, can't say anything about a sophomore slump for him so far.


----------



## Jeff (May 10, 2009)

^ Longoria is tearing it up really well.  Great pure hitter; I like the kid.

@KK: Yeah I've never been to fond of Cashman too.  I feel a lot of decisions have been stupid in the past five years or so and I would put the blame on his shoulders despite what people say about the pressures of working for Steinbrenner.

The coaches aren't motivating the players.  When A-Rod hit the homer yesterday, it was like all the players were 18 and someone brought a keg into the dugout.  That was the most enthusiasm I saw from the Yankees since they realized the contract on Pavano was over.

Girardi needs to realize he's not working with the Marlins anymore, where maybe aggression would intimidate the whole bunch of younglings.  He's dealing with big men who've been breed to live and die a Yankee...where success is a must in the eyes of upper management and majority of the fans.  He's not pressuring them enough or rallying them up when they lose.  He needs to start going off on players and stop crying that they traded away Kyle Farnsworth.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2009)

Man, do I love Mother's Day Baseball. I am a fervent supporter of the pink bats. I look forward to it every year.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 10, 2009)

Ortiz, Fielder, and Frankie Rodriguez were going to wear pink cleats today too right?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2009)

Yup, several players in the Rays-Sox game are wearing them, though I can't really make them out on TV. Lots of armbands and wristbands, though. Can't miss those.

I'm sure people will criticize those as well. I've heard people on WEEI criticize the pink bats, which is just remarkably pointless. It's one day, and it's not even mandatory. I'd like to throw scalding hot calamine lotion on those people.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 10, 2009)

What's there to complain about? Its for a good cause, not like its really hurting anyone.


----------



## Jeff (May 10, 2009)

Why, because their mother's abandoned them as children? 

"Damn it I tell ya, those pink bats remind me of the days that I didn't spend with my mother"

That's the only reason why I can see anyone criticizing it.  I love it.  My grandma loves it when she watches baseball with my grandpa each year.  I don't get why there's the criticism there.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 10, 2009)

I wish I could explicate it, but I was so appalled that I've totally forgotten everything about it. But there was no legitimate reason, I do recall that.


----------



## Jeff (May 10, 2009)

Jove said:


> I wish I could explicate it, but I was so appalled that I've totally forgotten everything about it. But there was no legitimate reason, I do recall that.



It took me about a minute to make sense of the words.  I must really be going stupid this week  and it's only started.

I'm glad for Casey Kotchman.  I've always liked him as a player and he's a great fit in Atlanta.  Way to carry the underachievers and wash-ups, Kotchman


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2009)

Just got back home from the Tampa/Boston game.  First game my gf and I go to and the first win we have together.

Epic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

I think it's comical that people are really scratching heads as to why Tex isn't playing well. 

Because, ya know, he ALWAYS plays so well prior to the All Star break


----------



## Mael (May 11, 2009)

Mets on a tear, Shark.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 11, 2009)

Well I rarely share my thought about the Mets, but everything is sound right now. The starting rotation has really settled down from the rocky start (and especially after Perez got taken out of the rotation). 

The 'pen has been good. Aside from the usual scare K-Rod like to give the fans before finally shutting out the game, I'm quite surprised at the way Parnell has stepped up. Shawn Green was original 7th inning guy, but Parnell just snatched the job up with a strong start. 

And I can't forget to mention that Daniel Murphy has finally learned to stay on his feet while making a catch


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 11, 2009)

Toronto plays the Yanks and Boston this week right?

Guess now will know if they are this years Rays.


----------



## Jeff (May 11, 2009)

I've been befuddled to how the Jays are up there.

I guess I haven't been keeping up with rosters so much.  It's so difficult.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 11, 2009)

Well their rotation has been pretty good and Adam Lind living up to his potential. He's really given that line up a jolt (Hill has been hitting very well too).


----------



## Jeff (May 11, 2009)

Ah yeah Adam Lind.  Keep on forgetting about him and confusing him with that guy who plays for the Cubs (an OF)


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Ah yeah Adam Lind.  Keep on forgetting about him and confusing him with that guy who plays for the Cubs (an OF)



People thought the same way about the Rays when they had names no one knew.

If they're still #1 in the AL East after the All-Star, looks like we've got ourselves a new contender.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> People thought the same way about the Rays when they had names no one knew.
> 
> If they're still #1 in the AL East after the All-Star, looks like we've got ourselves a new contender.



I dunno, Mael; I'm not sure I can trust a team that's already had 9 different starting pitchers. The thing about the Rays last year that was most propitious for a left-field Playoff push was their entrenched starting rotation.

If the Blue Jays can find a stable rotation, perhaps. I'm not familiar with their farm system; if they have someone that can fill that 5-spot like a Buchholz, then definitely.

And even then, I don't see them holding off the Sox, or the Rays when they start to get going.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> I dunno, Mael; I'm not sure I can trust a team that's already had 9 different starting pitchers. The thing about the Rays last year that was most propitious for a left-field Playoff push was their entrenched starting rotation.
> 
> If the Blue Jays can find a stable rotation, perhaps. I'm not familiar with their farm system; if they have someone that can fill that 5-spot like a Buchholz, then definitely.
> 
> And even then, I don't see them holding off the Sox, or the Rays when they start to get going.



As long as they can hold off the Yanks I'm happy as a clam. 

I still see the Jays being a potent pain in the ass.  They have bats and they have good arms, not great players but good players.  The key to their success so far seems to be how they click together.

Hopefully the Sox can continue their pace with Jason Bay leading the charge in Youk's stead.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 12, 2009)

They've also been trying to play small ball. At least that what I heard the plan was.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> They've also been trying to play small ball. At least that what I heard the plan was.



Seems to be working well for them.  Beats the Yankees long-ball quest so far.  Let's hope it beats the Yankees for the next three days. 

Meanwhile the pain in the ass Angels square off against the Red Sox.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Meanwhile the *pain in the ass Angels* square off against the Red Sox.



In the regular season.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> In the regular season.



Ah yes, as compared to the fail in the playoffs Angels.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Ah yes, as compared to the fail in the playoffs Angels.



Well, against the Sox. Obviously, I like that.

And it's the opposite against the Yanks. Obviously, I love that.


The Angels may be my #2 team, now that I think about it. :ho


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 12, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Seems to be working well for them.  Beats the Yankees long-ball quest so far.  Let's hope it beats the Yankees for the next three days.
> 
> Meanwhile the pain in the ass Angels square off against the Red Sox.



And if the Yankees completly destroy Roy Halladay and climb 2 games back?

You might want to pay closer attention to this series than first though. Perhaps the Rogers Centre is more favorable to the Yankees long ball.

Or we could have also adjusted to play small ball during the day-off as well, didn't think of that possiblity. :ho


----------



## Jeff (May 12, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Or we could have also adjusted to play small ball during the day-off as well, didn't think of that possiblity. :ho



I want to see Swisher bunt over a runner.


----------



## Mael (May 12, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> *And if the Yankees completly destroy Roy Halladay and climb 2 games back?*
> 
> You might want to pay closer attention to this series than first though. Perhaps the Rogers Centre is more favorable to the Yankees long ball.
> 
> Or we could have also adjusted to play small ball during the day-off as well, didn't think of that possiblity. :ho



Well aren't you wrong? 

Halladay just shitpwned you.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2009)

^

Hey, Is it wrong to hope for the best?


----------



## Mael (May 13, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> ^
> 
> Hey, Is it wrong to hope for the best?



Being a Sox fan...that is completely understandable.


----------



## Dionysus (May 13, 2009)

Ah, Doc.  What a consistent marvel.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2009)

Knowing the Steinbrenners are going to hunt him down, Toronto would be insane if they don't get Doc to another long-term deal.

3 years ago I would have wanted the Yanks to get Halladay in a heartbeat. But seeing as how our recent acquistions have achieved mixed results. And not to mention the incredible impatience NY has for it's teams to suceed.


----------



## Jeff (May 13, 2009)

Seriously, I'm sick of their pick-ups.  As much potential as they show, it's like they don't even think.

Next person they'll sign: Byung Hyun Kim.

Just watch.

"Hey Georgie, you remember that guy we beat up in the 2001 World Series?  Yeah Kim, let's get him.  Haha, that rhymed!"

.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2009)

, ANOTHER Asian pitcher who gets shelled after one run scored? Sure, it's not like things can't get any worse. 

I think though their actually going to get Yu Darvish. Oh, and Hal and Hank are the ones in charge though I'm sure King George stays around to provide a bit of advice.

Right now all Dumb and Dumber have done is to prove Newton's apple was wrong.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I think though their actually going to get Yu Darvish.



Oh yeah that's great.  Mess up another promising career, why don't you .

Kei Igawa would be excelling on a team like the Indians or Braves right now.  Okay maybe not "excelling", but doing alright.  He's better than Oliver Perez. Instead, he's shopping at Safeway and buys the daily paper to read if anyone has said anything about him without him knowing.

They need patience if they get Darvish.  Not like everyone can be like Nomo and Kaz Ishii


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Oh yeah that's great.  Mess up another promising career, why don't you .
> 
> Kei Igawa would be excelling on a team like the Indians or Braves right now.  Okay maybe not "excelling", but doing alright.  He's better than Oliver Perez. Instead, he's shopping at Safeway and buys the daily paper to read if anyone has said anything about him without him knowing.
> 
> They need patience if they get Darvish.  Not like everyone can be like Nomo and Kaz Ishii



The problem with some Asian pitchers is that they nibble way too much.  It seems in Japanese baseball it's all about finesse and trickery while in the MLB usually power gets the job done.  Papelbon's mastery in last Sunday's game vs. the Rays showed that after his attempted fancy footwork wasn't so fancy.  Rivera does the same thing...no bullshit, just straight heat.

A lot of the hitters can read these Asian pitchers like an open book.  That's why Wang gets batted around so much or why Dice-K is always walking people.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2009)

I thought Wang was batted around because of his bad hip.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 14, 2009)

Great win by my Yanks. Two straight series wins. A loss against one of the top two pitchers is reasonable when we win the next two.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 14, 2009)

Well the "I'm quitting the season" crowd quieted tonight. Another tip, when the Yankees lose don't go to Mlb.com.

Another of life's ironies, the younger guys are showing the vets what it's like to play to win today.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Great win by my Yanks. Two straight series wins. A loss against one of the top two pitchers is reasonable when we win the next two.



Indeed.

Halladay is lights out against any team when he's working it, I don't think that's any reason to show concern.

Props to Godzilla for coming back strong.  Let's get back to form Hideki, or I'll take your poster off my door at home when I go back :ho


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 14, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Well the "I'm quitting the season" crowd quieted tonight. Another tip, when the Yankees lose don't go to Mlb.com.
> 
> Another of life's ironies, the younger guys are showing the vets what it's like to play to win today.



Melky has played great and I like this new catcher. He has a lively bat so far. Now if the struggling Tex can get his act together, now we have something to be excited about.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2009)

A-Rod isn't doing too great either.  5 LOB base today, 0 for 5.  .143 average.  He'll tune it up eventually.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> A-Rod isn't doing too great either.  5 LOB base today, 0 for 5.  .143 average.  He'll tune it up eventually.



He was just missing tonight though. Hes right on the fastball, just fouling them back. I cant  get mad. He just needs to let loose.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Well the "I'm quitting the season" crowd quieted tonight. Another tip, when the Yankees lose don't go to Mlb.com.



Isn't that what I said a few weeks earlier


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 14, 2009)

I was foolish and naive back then. Now I know better.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I thought Wang was batted around because of his bad hip.



Wang's always been batted around.  He's just had run support to keep his Ws up.

And speaking of run support, Penny pitches a decent game but David Ortiz completely fails at life with not one, but two bases loaded opportunities.  No excuse whatsoever...no excuse.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 14, 2009)

A trip to the DL for Papi seems in order I presume?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Wang's always been batted around.  He's just had run support to keep his Ws up.
> 
> And speaking of run support, Penny pitches a decent game but David Ortiz completely fails at life with not one, but two bases loaded opportunities.  No excuse whatsoever...no excuse.



No roids too.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> No roids too.



How cute *coughPettitteGiambiA-Rodcough*.

Still speculation, but after watching Around the Horn I'll take what Jay Mariotti said and say the possibility exists but you don't go from double-digit HRs to zero just like that.  The man is getting older and he's getting more broke.

And still 3.5 GB.  You should come to Fenway.  Boston could use some more wins.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> How cute *coughPettitteGiambiA-Rodcough*.
> 
> Still speculation, but after watching Around the Horn I'll take what Jay Mariotti said and say the possibility exists but you don't go from double-digit HRs to zero just like that.  The man is getting older and he's getting more broke.
> 
> And still 3.5 GB.  You should come to Fenway.  Boston could use some more wins.



*Manny* anyway I know youve killed us so far and Tampa has beat u so far. We won a few against tampa. Its rock,paper,scissors so far.

Giambi stunk up the joint after getting off the roids. He couldnt hit for a whole year. I think Papi needs his meds.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2009)

I wonder if he's been cursed by his jersey being put into New Yankee Stadium.

Instead of blaming the Steinbrenners, Babe took it out on a Red Sox.


----------



## Mael (May 14, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> *Manny* anyway I know youve killed us so far and Tampa has beat u so far. We won a few against tampa. Its rock,paper,scissors so far.
> 
> Giambi stunk up the joint after getting off the roids. He couldnt hit for a whole year. I think Papi needs his meds.



Tampa is a bane but remember they rocked you twice in your stadium.  I think we as Boston/NY fans all must realize one thing...

Evan Longoria is a bane to our existence.



Jeff said:


> I wonder if he's been cursed by his jersey being put into New Yankee Stadium.
> 
> Instead of blaming the Steinbrenners, Babe took it out on a Red Sox.



Good questions...but I think the Babe was exorcised in 2004.  He ceased to be a factor.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2009)

Maybe it's the ghosts of Kevin Brown's, Carl Pavano's, Jaret Wright's, Esteban Loaiza's, and Javier Vazquez's careers.  That would spell disaster for any slugger in this modern age.



Forgot about Ruben Sierra too.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 15, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Tampa is a bane but remember they rocked you twice in your stadium.  I think we as Boston/NY fans all must realize one thing...
> 
> Evan Longoria is a bane to our existence.
> 
> ...



So much for sophmore jinx, Evan is a monster. Its doesnt help either Boston or Ny that eveday they get hit with a new Injury. Im tired of seeing people on the DL>


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 15, 2009)

Don't know what was more incredible. Gardner and Melky coming through for three runs in the 9th against Joe Nathan, or the fact that Jose Veras only gave up one run.

Ah well...


*Spoiler*: __ 






Just as planned


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2009)

Walk-Off by A-Rod!

Texeira is also stepping up his game.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 16, 2009)

It feels great to be a Yankee fan rightnow. Were finally playing good baseball. We havent really been the comeback kids but these last two games are really postive. Finally Tex  is starting to hit and the kids have been hitting the ball. Who would have thought Melky would be our most consistant hitter.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2009)

Melky has something to prove. I'm not shocked.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 16, 2009)

Now if only those damn Bluebirds can lose a few for us.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Now if only those damn Bluebirds can lose a few for us.



Hey I got a favor to ask.  Can you come to Fenway for a series?

We could use those three wins.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 17, 2009)

First admit Brett Gardner is faster than Ellsbury and will be in the running for  AL ROY year. 

Than we MAY consider giving you heathens one game.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2009)

Gardner sucks. I don't like the dude.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 17, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Gardner sucks. I don't like the dude.



Your opinion for sure, but he hasnt been sucking lately. The guy had a inside-the-park homerun and was apart of the comeback friday night.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> First admit Brett Gardner is faster than Ellsbury and will be in the running for AL ROY year.
> 
> Than we MAY consider giving you heathens one game.



First off, no.  Until Brett steals home against us I won't, but Jacoby made a fool of Pettitte and MousePosada that game.  Also, he'll be a candidate but we'll have to see how it pans out come July.

And may consider giving us a game?  With an 0-5 record against us so far, I don't think you're in the position to be doling out charity games.

Remember who we have:




Perverted King said:


> Gardner sucks. I don't like the dude.



I'm intrigued, elaborate.



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Your opinion for sure, but he hasnt been sucking lately. The guy had a inside-the-park homerun and was apart of the comeback friday night.



He'll hit a slump...they all do.  As much as I'm impressed to see Gardner try, he alone cannot carry the team and so far it's gotten pretty down to the wire for a lot of their games.  The Yanks are certainly on a comeback, but because the other AL East teams refuse to lose, that streak might end before any more significant comebacks.

I also noticed a couple of things.  NY to me has better starting pitching, but a rather mediocre bullpen.  Boston has worse starting pitching (with the exception of Wake ironically) but a stellar bullpen.  Bard, Ramirez, Saito, Oki (yes Oki), and Paps have stepped up to the plate.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 17, 2009)

Way I see it, our bullpen is divided in thirds:

1/3 pitches somewhat decent ball. (Mo, Bruney, Aceves.)

1/3 are kind of meh, but their's still room for improvement (Coke, Melancon, Ramirez)

And the last 1/3 is a pure definition of awful (Marte, Albajadelo, Veras)

As for you guys, Wake as you said been the one good pitcher in the rotation. Lester's in a bit of a slump but I'm sure he'll get his head straight this summer. Penny however is better off in the bullpen, Dice-K your betting if he'll break the AL record for walks. Masterson is alright but he's no Grenicke. And then there's Beckett who's looking more like an vastly overrated pitcher backed up by good run support and a decent bullpen.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Way I see it, our bullpen is divided in thirds:
> 
> 1/3 pitches somewhat decent ball. (Mo, Bruney, Aceves.)
> 
> ...



I can agree with your bullpen statement, so here's my breakdown:

*Beckett* - Will never reach 2007 levels.  Good pitcher but is too much of a cowboy to listen to Varitek who is one of the best along with Posada and Maeur (sp?).  Has to rely on run support now but can still go the distance.
*Lester* - In a slump because 2008 pressure got to him.  Needs to chill the fuck out and know when his time is up on the mound.  Can get himself out of jams better than you'd think and can pitch a couple gems.  Still...needs rest.
*Matsuzaka* - Overrated.  Puts up decent numbers but like most Asian pitchers, annoys the fuck out of me with walks and nibbling.  Okajima is twice the pitcher he is.  Can barely last 5 innings with his pitch count but not nearly as hard hit as Wang.
*Wakefield* - Normally really hit or miss, he's on a roll this year despite some hiccups.  Classiest pitcher of the Sox without a doubt and for some reason baffling people with the knuckleball.  He gets the short end of the stick with run support so many times.  I can see him being our best this year unless Beckett miraculously turns it around.
*Penny* - Can pitch a gem but is very inconsistent.  Not really my cup of tea.
*Bard* - I like this kid.  Shows lotsa promise. 
*Ramirez* - This guy is nigh lights out.
*Paps* - I think he puts himself in tense situations for the lulz and somehow he gets off on it.  Still no Mo but still impressive.
*Saito* - Rough start out the gate but is quickly becoming a performer.  Nibbles like Daisuke but has more testicular fortitude.
*Okajima* - Like Saito, rough at first but becoming a force again.
*Delcarmen* - Sucked in 2008 but slowly turning himself around.  Methinks he's learned how not to suck this year.
*Lopez* - Thank the Lord he's on DFA

So as you can see, our starters struggle but our bats and IMO great bullpen pick up the slack.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Dice-K your betting if he'll break the AL record for walks. Masterson is alright but he's no Grenicke. And then there's Beckett who's looking more like an vastly overrated pitcher backed up by good run support and a decent bullpen.



Daisuke can have a 3.00 WHIP for all I care, if he backs it up with another sub-3 ERA.

Masterson is a relief pitcher plugged into the roto. That won't remain the case.

Beckett's gone after this year, I presume.

Watch out... Michael Bowden is coming. Clay Buchholz is coming BACK. These guys are _annihilating_ Triple-A right now. The undergirds are young, hungry, adroit, and strong. 




WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Remember who we have:


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2009)

Lester is really the one that needs to pick his game up.  He has been awful.  All of the starters have been awful.  I actually think Wakefield has been the most consistent starter this season.

The Bullpen is the best in baseball.  And it's incredibly deep.  Several good pitchers don't even get opportunities because they are behind too many other good pitchers.  Okajima really has things working lately, Jove.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Pretty safe to say the Twins are the most incompetent extra innings team in the AL.  Two times the Yanks win in the Wind Tunnel with HRs, yesterday with A-Rod (insert moniker here) and now by Caveman.

However, Jays crush the Other Sox, Rays look to win again, and the Red Sox look good for a win this game barring Masterson.  So if the Red Sox win...nothing really changes.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 17, 2009)

Hey, you have your accursed Green Monster. We have the Wind Tunnel. And thanks for Johnny BTW.

Jays have yet to play you and Tampa. If they can't pull their weight their it proves their only a May team.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Hey, you have your accursed Green Monster. We have the Wind Tunnel. And thanks for Johnny BTW.
> 
> Jays have yet to play you and Tampa. If they can't pull their weight their it proves their only a May team.



Figures Caveman works for you only...oh 3 or so years after his move to NY.  He still has issues though.  Played like a fish out of water against Boston this year.

The Jays still have a formidable team and with Doc Halladay leading in the rotation, well Boston and Tampa are nervous.  He shitpwned you guys even if you took the series.  I'll give them until June or at the latest the break.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Okajima really has things working lately, Jove.



Yup! 

Also, I'm totally enraged that Kershaw lost his no-hitter. It would have been the fourth straight year someone on my fantasy team threw a no-no.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 17, 2009)

The Jays do have some decent small ball players with Rios, Rolen, and Scutaro batting.

With the exception of Doc though, the rest of the starting rotation isn't exactly cutting it. Hell, Gaston pulled Richmond in the 2nd after he got shelled courtesy of us.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> The Jays do have some decent small ball players with Rios, Rolen, and Scutaro batting.
> 
> With the exception of Doc though, the rest of the starting rotation isn't exactly cutting it. Hell, Gaston pulled Richmond in the 2nd after he got shelled courtesy of us.



I think May is their learning time.  With the help of the bats and a decent bullpen, those starters could still be a potent force.  They are however learning in the toughest division in all of the MLB.  And yes their bats, especially Rios and even Vernon Wells when he's hot, are scary.

They'll still put up a good fight.  I see Tampa rising from 4th place though and making it hard for Boston and NY.  Tampa already had fun with the both of us before...and Evan Longoria will continue to do so.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2009)

Johnny Damon to the rescue!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> The Jays do have some decent small ball players with Rios, Rolen, and Scutaro batting.
> 
> With the exception of Doc though, the rest of the starting rotation isn't exactly cutting it. Hell, Gaston pulled Richmond in the 2nd after he got shelled courtesy of us.



Yeah if they're rotation starts to implode I think they'll start slipping. Richmond got off to a good start and hasn't looked too good his last 2 starts. They desperately need Listch and Romero back. I think Cecil will hold up well. If they believe that they can make a run for the playoffs then they'll have to trade for a starter.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Johnny Damon to the rescue!



Wait...were all three games in extra innings or just two?

Twins knew how to tie it up but also knew how to squander opportunity.  You can paint those wins to patience and a lil'bit o' luck.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2009)

Two, if I'm not mistaken Melky got his walkoff in the 9th.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 17, 2009)

Third straight extra inning win baby. Arod and Melky go us there and Damon finished it off. Now we just need to sweep the twins away. Our starting pitching looks to be turning it around.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Third straight extra inning win baby. Arod and Melky go us there and Damon finished it off. Now we just need to sweep the twins away. Our starting pitching looks to be turning it around.



I think the Twins also can't seize an opportunity when they have it.  If this were the Rays you were facing I don't think you'd be as lucky.  I could say the same about my team if it were the Rays instead of the Twins.

The starting pitching is getting better save for some Joba the Hutt goofs and Hughes.  However that bullpen of yours still needs a lot of work.  Last year that was your big hurt.

Ouch, and in epic irony it isn't Lugo that causes a game loss but instead Nick Green.  That error was such a mindfuck. 

Oh well, still 1.5 games ahead.  We could use some recovery from the West Coast.  Boston's never played well there, never.  Hey maybe NY can come to Fenway and we can make it 4.5 games ahead.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2009)

Goddamn Sodo Mojo.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> Goddamn Sodo Mojo.



I'm telling ya...the SS is the weak link in the Sox.  Everywhere else has decent to awesome defense but the SS is the accused position.  Nomar was decent but then sucked ass, Orlando Cabrera turned it into win, then Renteria turned it to meh, then the Lugo/Lowrie/Green escapade. 

Honestly...find a good shortstop and fucking stick with it.  It's getting annoying.

But no worries, back in the East things will get better.  The West Coast just has it out for Boston because of all those playoffs upsets.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I think the Twins also can't seize an opportunity when they have it.  If this were the Rays you were facing I don't think you'd be as lucky.  I could say the same about my team if it were the Rays instead of the Twins.
> 
> The starting pitching is getting better save for some Joba the Hutt goofs and Hughes.  However that bullpen of yours still needs a lot of work.  Last year that was your big hurt.
> 
> ...




Joba actually has pitched well outside of the first inning in his starts. If you dont get him early then your best hope is getting to our bullpen. Hughes is just holding place until Wang gets back, though he needs to step it up. Im still one of the few that thinks Joba should be in the bullpen. That solves the problems, but wed need for Wang to come back and be what he was before he got injured last year. Ill stick with Joba in the rotation because hes done well. 

Im sure Youk would like to see the Yankees and Joba again.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Joba actually has pitched well outside of the first inning in his starts. If you dont get him early then your best hope is getting to our bullpen. Hughes is just holding place until Wang gets back, though he needs to step it up. Im still one of the few that thinks Joba should be in the bullpen. That solves the problems, but wed need for Wang to come back and be what he was before he got injured last year.



Even if I despise the Yanks, I too think Joba should be relief.  His string of luck/success won't last forever and with the way he pitches he also walks notoriously.

That and also he's a cunt who feels privy to bean batters.  I can admire his skill but he's a punk through and through.

And Hughes was to back up Wang?  Wow...you had better hope Wang comes back in fighting form or you are screwed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I'm telling ya...the SS is the weak link in the Sox.  Everywhere else has decent to awesome defense but the SS is the accused position.  Nomar was decent but then sucked ass, Orlando Cabrera turned it into win, then Renteria turned it to meh, then the Lugo/Lowrie/Green escapade.
> 
> Honestly...find a good shortstop and fucking stick with it.  It's getting annoying.
> 
> But no worries, back in the East things will get better.  The West Coast just has it out for Boston because of all those playoffs upsets.



Luckily, and astoundingly, this is the last West Coast trip of the year. The travel schedule works out VERY well for the Sox this year, as opposed to the nightmare situation last year.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> Luckily, and astoundingly, this is the last West Coast trip of the year. The travel schedule works out VERY well for the Sox this year, as opposed to the nightmare situation last year.



It was a miracle we got the wild card after that schedule...and then pwned the Angels again. 

But those Rays...

Gentlemen, while we can analyze our teams, I still think we should worry about the "Ays" teams.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Even if I despise the Yanks, I too think Joba should be relief.  His string of luck/success won't last forever and with the way he pitches he also walks notoriously.
> 
> That and also he's a cunt who feels privy to bean batters.  I can admire his skill but he's a punk through and through.
> 
> And Hughes was to back up Wang?  Wow...you had better hope Wang comes back in fighting form or you are screwed.



Joba will be fine. Hes picthed well enough to stay in the rotation. Hughes is just holding place. If the other starters do what they should do then well be fine with Hughes there. I seem to remember a certain pitcher named Pedro beaning both Jeter and Soriano, and anyone else on the Yankess that he felt like. Ye without sin cast the first pitch.


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Joba will be fine. Hes picthed well enough to stay in the rotation. Hughes is just holding place. If the other starters do what they should do then well be fine with Hughes there. I seem to remember a certain pitcher named Pedro beaning both Jeter and Soriano, and anyone else on the Yankess that he felt like. Ye without sin cast the first pitch.



I guess if you're coming out as a new and young pitcher looking to salvage the Yanks's reputation, consistently beaning Youk and now Bay for shits doesn't win hearts and minds outside of NY.  

Then again that guy has bad luck/news written all over him.  His dad had a fucked up heart attack (I pitied), he got a massive DUI (I lol'd), and then his ma dukes (estranged btw) got busted for selling meth (I facepalmed instead of lol'd because it's still his mom even if she's an idiot).  I know Paps is an arrogant douche but Joba doesn't really have my respect.

Wakefield I've gotta say is the classiest.  Not a bad bone in that man's body.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2009)

Pelfrey is such a clutz 

Actually that's no laughing matter, last time he fell of the mound he got pounded


----------



## Mael (May 17, 2009)

*notices most people left now that the AL is finished playing*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2009)

True. This thread is being driven by Red Sox and Yankees fans


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2009)

The Dodgers are still playing great. That's a good sign.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> The Dodgers are still playing great. That's a good sign.



You'd figure without Manny they'd be feeling a big time hurt...


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2009)

There's a pitcher in my lineup where Longoria used to be. XD

Zanji Uchiha


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 18, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You'd figure without Manny they'd be feeling a big time hurt...



Perhaps another reason why Joe Torre is the best manager in baseball today.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2009)

A-Rod and Tex go back to back. The game is far from over though. Hope they can get the win.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 18, 2009)

Pettite nearly had the bases loaded for Mauer the Merciless.

A&T Boys could send a few more our way to be safe.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2009)

A-Rod and Tex do make a nice combo. We need Jeter to get hot. Damon has been hot all year.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 18, 2009)

Would also like the real Nick Swisher to stand up and not the flash-clone Boston made to purposely fail the team in May.

Man, It's going to be tense everytime Mauer and Morneau are AB.


----------



## Jimin (May 18, 2009)

Oh crap. Rickie Weeks is out for the season.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2009)

Shit! Tough luck for the Brew crew.

Edit: Delgado to have surgery. Mets are fucked!


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 18, 2009)

Was about to scream already when Jose Veras went to the mound.

Least one half of the A&T boys bought some insurance.

Sucks for Rick Weeks, Brewers are going to miss him a lot now this year.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2009)

Poor Weeks...not a lot of good news in the NL I see.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 18, 2009)

Guess the AL get's homefield advantage again.

In other news.



A&T Boys, HR's for lul'z.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 18, 2009)

Tex is on a roll right now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 18, 2009)

Now I can take back the moniker "Worse hitter than Giambi."

Looking more like the ORIGINAL M&M Boys back in 61. (Props to Morneau though, dude's a stud.)


----------



## Jeff (May 19, 2009)

Weeks was on a tear too.

Sad for Chavez.  I like Eric Chavez back in the day, he'd consistently come up when I talked about consistent, good all-around players.  Now his career could be over.


----------



## Mael (May 20, 2009)

I loff Wakefield.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2009)

HRs by Melky, Cano and Swisher so far.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 20, 2009)

This the way it should be. Kill the bad teams.


----------



## Jeff (May 21, 2009)

W-Rod is going crazy out there in Houston.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, he's always had some pretty good stuff, he just never found any consistency up until now.


----------



## Mael (May 21, 2009)

Ortiz with his first HR. 

Jason Bay with #12 and without the Wind Tunnel. 

Tek with B2B.


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2009)

Yankees Win yet again


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for visiting Fenway, Toronto.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 21, 2009)

Jove said:


> Thanks for visiting Fenway, Toronto.



Outside of Halladay, they are nothing to even worry about. They should fall to the bottom soon.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, after this series I think its clear the Jays probably won't be in 1st for too long. Unlike the Rays, they just haven't shown up to play with the big boys of the AL East just yet.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 21, 2009)

Looks like Hughes will be staying a while if Joba is out for an extended period.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 21, 2009)

The X-Rays show no broken bones or fractures. Probably just going to be sore for a week.

And then there were nine...wins that is.

Just as planned.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 21, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> The X-Rays show no broken bones or fractures. Probably just going to be sore for a week.
> 
> And then there were nine...wins that is.
> 
> Just as planned.



Hell probably miss his next start.


----------



## Mael (May 22, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Hell probably miss his next start.



I figured it was a little karma for the beans he throws at people.  You're lucky he's not really hurt.

As for the Jays...well I'm frankly surprised the Sox swept them but anything to stem your offense I guess.   Oh and congrats on beating up...the Orioles.  I'm sure Philly will be a much different animal to tackle while the Mets will have a gay ol' time in Fenway once they meet Bay, no?

And lo I also see the Rays slowly creeping up.  I still consider them a sizable threat to both NY and Boston.  You all saw how they made Mo look like a joke (Longoria especially) and how they batted around Lester.  Rays will be pesky once more, I guarantee.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2009)

Oh they sure will Its going to be like the 06 beatdown your guys gave us. The Mets are playing like absolute shit. Not really surprised though, these guys just don't have it in them to perform consistently.


----------



## Mael (May 22, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Oh they sure will Its going to be like the 06 beatdown your guys gave us. The Mets are playing like absolute shit. Not really surprised though, these guys just don't have it in them to perform consistently.



Well now don't say that.  We have Walksuzaka on the mound tonight.  He could give you a little oomph, but of course we can't let the Yanks try and tie us so expect the offense to pick up the slack.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> We have Walksuzaka on the mound tonight.



When did the walks hurt him last year? Watch him shut them down tonight.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2009)

It won't because the Mets forgot how to drive in runs


----------



## Mael (May 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> When did the walks hurt him last year? Watch him shut them down tonight.



It's by the grace of God he didn't get hurt by the walks, but watching his pitching is more painful than getting nailed in the balls.


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2009)

Yankees/Phillies tonight. Let's see how hot the Yanks are tonight.


----------



## Mael (May 22, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Yankees/Phillies tonight. Let's see how hot the Yanks are tonight.



You guys are in for a treat then.  I have a feeling the Phillies want to hurt NYC no matter the NY team.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2009)

Yeah Rollins has a grudge against NYC


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> It's *by the grace of God* he didn't get hurt by the walks, but watching his pitching is more painful than getting nailed in the balls.



Bollocks. He provided his own grace and salvation.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2009)

Yanks-Phils is probably going to end up in the Home Run Derby come early. What with A-Rod, Utley, Tex and J-Roll batting each other. Not to mention AJ and Myers both having near the same ERA's. We have Mo, they have Lights Out Lidge.

As for Mets-Sox, Mets stand a better chance with Dice-K breaking AL records for multiple walks. As long as Jason Fucking Bay keeps hitting though...

Think the past two weeks shown that the Jays are not ready to tackle the AL East just yet. With Tampa's current record in the division they should get themselves back into contention by the AS break.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2009)

How can you forget Ryan Howard?

The only hope the Mets really have is if Johan keeps pitching like he has all year (save the outing in SanFran). The problem is the defense behind him. I'm chilled at the prospects of having to keep on watching Ramon Martinez at SS or Jeremy Reed at 1st... Manuel finally went to Murphy at first, who's a much better option than freaking Reed. Tatis is ok at 1st.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2009)

Both the Yanks and the Sox fell today.

ALREADY, people are talking shite about the team after a 9 win streak got snapped.

Eh, if any team was going to break our streak it would be fuckin Philadelphia. And AJ's always struggled agains the Phils.


----------



## Mael (May 22, 2009)

You got lucky Shark.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2009)

Yeah that defense of ours is killing me. I don't know if I can't make it through the season watching this shit. Supposedly Jerry was a guy who had a bit of a mean streak in him, well so far I'm not seeing it. This team is exactly the same as it was under Willie. Lax play all the time. Two more errors tonight, including one that cost us 2 runs and left the door open for your Sox to come back. Lucky we had Santana on the mound because anyone else would have given the lead up in the same inning.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 22, 2009)

@Shark

Wake's going to be a challenge tomorrow, can only wish you good luck

As for me, either Pettite stays tough against Utley and Howard or we give J.A. Happ a lesson in playing the AL East the hard way.

Hopefully both.


----------



## Mael (May 22, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> @Shark
> 
> Wake's going to be a challenge tomorrow, can only wish you good luck
> 
> ...



I like this though.  The NL East vs. the AL East.  Now this is an epic showdown of interleague proportions. 

Sadly for you Kage I think Philly doesn't think too highly of the Yanks and seem privy to knock them down a peg since 2008.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I like this though.  The NL East vs. the AL East.  Now this is an epic showdown of interleague proportions.



Speaking of that sentiment, I'd like to emphatically declare my continued love for interleague play. Up here in New England everyone cries about it being unfair to the AL, but that's the AL's fault for denigrating the game.


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> Speaking of that sentiment, I'd like to emphatically declare my continued love for interleague play. Up here in New England everyone cries about it being unfair to the AL, but that's the AL's fault for denigrating the game.



I see nothing wrong with it.  Over at tfgh they whine about this shit but seriously I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I see nothing wrong with it.  Over at Flash they whine about this shit but seriously I see nothing wrong with it.



It was so damn hot in my room I fell asleep and missed the game, so these were new and priceless to me:

Flash


I mean, Eck... really? The second one. Really?!


----------



## Thorn (May 23, 2009)

Brad Lidge needs to go.  And I really fucking hate the Yankees.  I hope they die in a fire.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 23, 2009)

Yeah you guys have got to keep an extremely close eye on Lidge's morale now.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 23, 2009)

Arod being clutch again? What is this world coming to?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Arod being clutch again? What is this world coming to?



Regular season, of course.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> Regular season, of course.



Well Ill take it for now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2009)

Wonder how ESPN is going to spin Papelbon's latest tantrum issue?

I know Joba's not exactly Mr. Nice Guy to Boston, but it is becoming more harder to find any sort of class in Papelbon the Accursed lately.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2009)

Well he's an intense competitor, I wouldn't expect any less passion from him than what he displayed yesterday.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 24, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Wonder how ESPN is going to spin Papelbon's latest tantrum issue?
> 
> I know Joba's not exactly Mr. Nice Guy to Boston, but it is becoming more harder to find any sort of class in Papelbon the Accursed lately.



They won't have to spin anything. Who would care about an burst of an excited reaction to a call?


Joba's classless off the field. That's the difference.


----------



## Early (May 24, 2009)

Phillies win 4-3 in the 11th inning. We should have swept the Yankees. Lidge is still hurt and needs to go to the DL. But im guessing they're biding their time until Romero can come back and set up, and promote Madson to closer. Still, we won the series against a team on a hot streak. Good stuff, were still the WFCs.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2009)

Least for now Early...

Congrats on a great series, two of the top teams slugged each other out. Was hoping for the best for my team, but baseball is baseball. It won't always go as planned.

The good news, you don't have to wait a week to get back on your feet.


----------



## Thorn (May 24, 2009)

Lidge almost blew another one.  What the hell.  Should've been a sweep.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2009)

I could say the same for my team as well.

But hey, the beauty of this game is we don't know what will happen. All we can do is see it for ourselves.


----------



## Early (May 24, 2009)

Thorn said:


> Lidge almost blew another one.  What the hell.  Should've been a sweep.



He did blow it, he gave up the lead albeit Melky Cabrera has been hot and we were only up one, but still, hes not the same. Im ready to rant and say he plain sucks but he is hurt and im willing to just give him time.




Kagekatsu said:


> I could say the same for my team as well.
> 
> But hey, the beauty of this game is we don't know what will happen. All we can do is see it for ourselves.



Yeah, but we beat you guys for 8 innings yesterday and we lost in the final most important one, so its tougher for us. But I jsut mean we had the sweep in front of us and we didn't do it. The Yankees are a good team and they had a hell of a homestand, so to win the series was great. Hopefully Jroll is right with his predictions again and these two teams meet up in october.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2009)

Way we're both playing, wouldn't be much of a surprise if we did.

You never know though, them Mets can be a tricky bunch. Take it from a guy who saw the Rays do the same last year.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> They won't have to spin anything. Who would care about an burst of an excited reaction to a call?
> 
> Joba's classless off the field. That's the difference.



DUI and all...

Seriously...they both have passion but Joba just comes off as even more of a dick.  Paps can be a dick and won't be afraid to admit it.  Fat Boy beans a few hitters and acts like he's innocent when the ump calls him out on his bullshit.  Sorry but there is no way I will ever like Joba.  He is no Mo...nor will he ever be.  Mo has 100 times the class Joba could ever hope to attain.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 24, 2009)

There is no deneing both Joba and Paps are extreme headcases.

My only problem is how ESPN has to demonize Joba while making Papelbon look like a Saint.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> There is no deneing both Joba and Paps are extreme headcases.
> 
> My only problem is how ESPN has to demonize Joba while making Papelbon look like a Saint.



ESPN glorifies Paps?  Wow...that's a first in my book.  I guess the demonization of Joba comes from how he seems so damn privy to bean batters, especially Sox batters.  It's classless through and through.  Paps has his temper tantrums and is arrogant no denying that, but when you drill Bay in the back and try to play it off like nothing happened, you deserve to take your loss and you deserve criticism.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 25, 2009)

Hey, no one told you have to like Joba. Like no one tells me to bow before Papelbon the Accursed.

And since Joba and Paps probably aren't reading this, who cares what we have to say.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Hey, no one told you have to like Joba. Like no one tells me to bow before Papelbon the Accursed.
> 
> And since Joba and Paps probably aren't reading this, who cares what we have to say.



Mo...?


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 25, 2009)

Him or Wake...


----------



## Early (May 25, 2009)

To be fair, ESPN has major Boston bias. Their hq is located in Conneticut, so alot of their staff are boston sports fans. People joke around and call them NESPN.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2009)

Early said:


> To be fair, ESPN has major Boston bias. Their hq is located in Conneticut, so alot of their staff are boston sports fans. People joke around and call them NESPN.



It's funny you mention that.  I'm a CT native and actually it's split down the middle.  Growing up in West Hartford however, we had the grace of getting both NESN and YES.  ESPN is also in Bristol, CT which is in the middle of CT so you're going to get a little more Boston love.  CT is pretty much the only split state b/w the Yanks and the Red Sox mostly because it's the thruway state for both other states.  RI, NH, VT, and ME are pretty much Sox.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 25, 2009)

Kurohime chapter 39

Aki Iwamura out for the rest of the season.

Big ouch time for the Rays, and just when they were starting to climb into contention


----------



## Jeff (May 25, 2009)

Sad to see him out.  He's a big source of energy on that team and a great fielder.  Huge loss.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 25, 2009)

Well they'll miss his feilding. But they do have Ben Zobrist, who was originally a SS prospect, so maybe a move to 2B won't be bad for him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 25, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> It's funny you mention that.  I'm a CT native and actually it's split down the middle.  Growing up in West Hartford however, we had the grace of getting both NESN and YES.  ESPN is also in Bristol, CT which is in the middle of CT so you're going to get a little more Boston love.  CT is pretty much the only split state b/w the Yanks and the Red Sox mostly because it's the thruway state for both other states.  RI, NH, VT, and ME are pretty much Sox.



But Hartford County is pretty much still Red Sox country. Once you get past Middletown is when you start to feel the odious fog of Yankee fandom.

And while ESPN is headquartered in Bristol, a suburb of Hartford, they hire from around the country. It just so happens that they have a close relationship with NESN because it's so close.

It did use to be the case, since the guy that founded it worked in Springfield, and brought people from this area down there, but even the local hires are mixed. A friend of mine works for ESPN.com there and he's from Derby, CT, and he's a bigtime Yankees fan. Like, he teared up (to our amusement) when the D-Backs won Game 7.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2009)

I laughed at all of the "Crapelbon" threads on ESPN.  It's amazing how quickly fans fall out of love.

Look, the guy will be fine.  He has had his struggles, but we see this from Closers occasionally.  I think he will be a shutdown Closer again a few months from now.


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I laughed at all of the "Crapelbon" threads on ESPN.  It's amazing how quickly fans fall out of love.
> 
> Look, the guy will be fine.  He has had his struggles, but we see this from Closers occasionally.  I think he will be a shutdown Closer again a few months from now.



Mo suffers the same thing.  I remember the last time the Yanks played the Rays and Crawford/Longoria made him look like a fool.  Then the NY threads were ablaze with anti-Mo sentiment.  

Paps is losing his 2007 mojo that's for sure, but I can still trust him.  The game my gf and I went to against the Rays on Sunday at Fenway when he K'd 3 batters in a row with a man on 1st and one on 3rd shows that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Paps is losing his 2007 mojo that's for sure, but I can still trust him.  The game my gf and I went to against the Rays on Sunday at Fenway when he K'd 3 batters in a row with a man on 1st and one on 3rd shows that.



That shows that he's NOT losing his 2007 mojo. When he wants to reach back, he's got those gears. He blew games then, as well. The only problem I see right now is the walks.


----------



## Jimin (May 26, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Mo suffers the same thing.  I remember the last time the Yanks played the Rays and Crawford/Longoria made him look like a fool.  Then the NY threads were ablaze with anti-Mo sentiment.
> 
> Paps is losing his 2007 mojo that's for sure, but I can still trust him.  The game my gf and I went to against the Rays on Sunday at Fenway when he K'd 3 batters in a row with a man on 1st and one on 3rd shows that.



Every closer struggles now and then. His numbers are still the same as last year's so far. He'll be back.


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> That shows that he's NOT losing his 2007 mojo. When he wants to reach back, he's got those gears. He blew games then, as well. The only problem I see right now is the walks.



2007 Paps was a lot more dominant than now.



King Lloyd said:


> Every closer struggles now and then. His numbers are still the same as last year's so far. He'll be back.



I'm sure he will...I just despise the high-intensity moments he likes to put on himself.


----------



## Jeff (May 26, 2009)

I wouldn't be to concerned about Paps, as long as he's better than 90% of the league's closers than there's nothing to worry about.  He's doing considerably better than Fuentes and Brad Lidge, who people should be worried about.

Although his outburst from the dugout the other day was quite funny to watch.


----------



## Jimin (May 27, 2009)

If Zack Greinke keeps playing like this, he should be MVP. Not just Cy Young, but also MVP.


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> If Zack Greinke keeps playing like this, he should be MVP. Not just Cy Young, but also MVP.



For reals.  I gotta give props to him and when he's up for grabs in free agency, I can see NYYfranchises shelling out surreal stacks to get him.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 27, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> For reals.  I gotta give props to him and when he's up for grabs in free agency, I can see NYYfranchises shelling out surreal stacks to get him.



Not sure I would. I guess he's over that anxiety thing, but in NY  or Boston I wouldnt be shocked if he doesnt pitch well.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 27, 2009)

this thing

 A-Rod, Manny, that mess in the Dominican Republic. And now this...

Seriously, is Selig even TRYING to keep the roid issue under check?


----------



## Jeff (May 27, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Manchester United Star Cristiano Ronaldo Blames Tactics For CL Defeat
> 
> A-Rod, Manny, that mess in the Dominican Republic. And now this...
> 
> Seriously, is Selig even TRYING to keep the roid issue under check?



I sold steroids to players too.  The source: me.



It's insane and I don't know who to believe anymore.  I never believed the Mitchell Report too much because of the missing Boston players on it; or Roger Clemens and Manny.  It's getting insane nowdays.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> If Zack Greinke keeps playing like this, he should be MVP. Not just Cy Young, but also MVP.



1999 proved that illogical sportswriters will never give a pitcher the MVP.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> 1999 proved that illogical sportswriters will never give a pitcher the MVP.



A few of Mo's dominant seasons were MVP worthy in my opinion.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 27, 2009)

Wasn't Dennis Eckersly the last pitcher to hold the AL MVP?

Also, all who agree Brett Gardner deserves more playing time say aye.

Aye!


----------



## Jeff (May 28, 2009)

Aye!  They got too many veterans out there at times.  Too much talent on the team.  That's why no one develops well.  They import talent and tell guys to take a step down, because they are younger and "inexperienced".

Meanwhile, I love that A-Rod is becoming a positive influence on Tex.  That a way.  You teach him how to steal signs


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2009)

Jeff said:


> *Meanwhile, I love that A-Rod is becoming a positive influence on Tex.  That a way.  You teach him how to steal signs*



I lol'd at this.  A-Rod shouldn't be an influence on anyone just like how Julio Lugo or Joba Chamberlain shouldn't be an influence on anyone.  Cheating on your wife with Madonna, roiding, showing interest in Kabbalah, using that shoulder slide technique, and basically being the biggest pissant of the Yankees?  Now I know what Torre was talking about.

I hear Posada wants to return from the DL.  I wonder...

And God I cannot wait for Smoltz.  Last night helped solidify my views on Japanese pitching.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 28, 2009)

Wang is looking better, and if Hughes continues to pitch well then I put Joba back in the bullpen and keep him there.

Also: You gotta love how D. Mac on Boston is now the new wildthing.


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Wang is looking better, and if Hughes continues to pitch well then I put Joba back in the bullpen and keep him there.



Hughes maybe...Wang no.

Wang, like Dice-K, purely confirm my theories on Asian pitching and how it infuriates the American baseball fan in me.

Yanks are definitely cooking with gas right now (albeit beating up a lot of sub-.500 teams), but I'd worry more how long this will last come August and September.  Half the team is still old and unpredictable, much like Dice-K or Lugo.

Then again with the Sox I'm feeling a 3-year pattern since 2004.  2005 was good but lost in playoffs, 2006 was a total bummer, 2007 was red hot , 2008 was good but lost in playoffs, and now 2009 to test my theory once more.

Fucking WBC...


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Hughes maybe...Wang no.
> 
> Wang, like Dice-K, purely confirm my theories on Asian pitching and how it infuriates the American baseball fan in me.
> 
> ...



Uh yeah we crushed the Twins(well the M&M boys hit us well), the same team giving you trouble. The Rangers are also the best team in the West. We are doing well against good competition lately.


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Uh yeah we crushed the Twins(well the M&M boys hit us well), the same team giving you trouble. The Rangers are also the best team in the West. We are doing well against good competition lately.



You've always beat up the Rangers, meanwhile you've gotten beat up by the Rays.

Every team has teams that are the thorn in their sides.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 28, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You've always beat up the Rangers, meanwhile you've gotten beat up by the Rays.
> 
> Every team has teams that are the thorn in their sides.



The Rays are done as a great team(injuries catching up). Rays beat up both Yanks and Rox. Like to see them do it with their team now.


----------



## Mael (May 28, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> The Rays are done as a great team(injuries catching up). Rays beat up both Yanks and Rox. Like to see them do it with their team now.



They'll come around...I have a feeling.  The Jays I guess were a fluke early in the game, but I think each team in the AL East right now still have significant problems.

Joba's still unreliable as a starter as is AJ and the Yankee offense can only be hot for so long.  Meanwhile the Sox pitching is questionable and their bats can hit but not connect.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 28, 2009)

Still plenty of season left for the Rays to come back, losing Iwamura though definetly hurt them badly.

Right now I'm actually preferable with Wang in the bullpen, given how Okajima and Saito have been doing well in the reliever position compared to Walksuzaka strengthens my belief.

@Mael:

An accurate viewpoint on the weaknesses plauging both teams. The Yanks philosophy on runs has been either feast or famine, not to mention our AAA staff we have for a bullpen. The Sox rotation also hasn't been up to snuff, putting a lot of pressure on the offense to pick up the slack, the same offense that has Ortiz sucking air for 0-fers. 

As for upcoming lifters:

Sox have Smoltz coming to send Penny back to the pen, Bucholz in the pen picks up the slack of Javier Lopez, but if I were you I'd have him or Masterson send Dice-K down. 

For the Yanks, Nady coming back means Swisher takes a long-overdue break. Posada brings back some muscle and also puts some pressure off Hideki. And then there's Brett Gardner who I believe deserves more playing time then their giving him. Man can burn some serious speed.


----------



## Jeff (May 28, 2009)

Nady adds much depth to the outfield to maintain their hot streaks.  Melky can't keep it up forever and Swisher is coming back down to Earth.  Nady's return is crucial.  It can also give a break to Damon, who's off to a great start as well.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2009)

Is Nady going to return this year? I thought he would be out for the entire year.


----------



## Jeff (May 29, 2009)

Well he hit in a simulated game today, so his elbow is alright apparently.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 29, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmooooooo!


----------



## Jeff (May 30, 2009)

Jeez, Aceves gave up only one hit in 3 innings.

BEAST (for today anyway)


----------



## Mael (May 30, 2009)

Ortiz might need to be put out to pasture...

Bases loaded and fucks up...again.

I'm giving him this year and if he doesn't reverse...later and thanks for 2004/2007.  It sounds callous but to me MLB is a business and the business is winning.  Caving into player sympathies can bite you in the ass.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 30, 2009)

Well I guess the encouraging thing was that he sent Wells into the warning track rather than striking out. But your right, this day in age you can't fall too in love with a player because if they start hurting the team, as Ortiz has, its just time to let him go.


----------



## Jeff (May 30, 2009)

It'll be quite hard.  It's just like Derek Fisher on the Lakers.  Big Papi has given much to the Red Sox over the years; an obvious fan favorite.  But are they holding out in hopes of a Varitek turn about?  I mean Varitek started off horribly last year.  He finished with a .220 average.  But this year, he's batted slightly better and is only 3 HRs short of matching his last years total in 1/4 of the at bats.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2009)

Haven't been following much, but man, the yanks have been playing great lately. Kudos. XD


----------



## Mael (Jun 1, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Haven't been following much, but man, the yanks have been playing great lately. Kudos. XD



They have been torrid I'll give you that...but I don't see it lasting forever.  Very few teams can be so hot before they're running on fumes by October.

The beauty behind baseball is that it's a marathon, not a sprint (see NFL).


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2009)

Man.  Cleveland is a fucking dump.  I can't believe all of these bugs are flying around the ballpark again.  There are like 30 birds sitting in the outfield and now bugs are flying around Joba Chamberlain again.  

This is a disgrace.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 1, 2009)

It's Cleveland, what else did you expect?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 1, 2009)

This is why lebron must leave that place.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 1, 2009)

To the Knicks perhaps?

Also: Yankees break an MLB record for most games scored without errors.

I know Mael likes to play down most of the Yankees acheivements, but you have to admit, that says a lot for both the team and the way we're playing.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 1, 2009)

If he wants to win then hell got NJ which has the better players, but who know nows what the Knicks will do. Anyway I like where the Yanks are going. When one pitcher has a day when he struggles, the next day we get a good start.


----------



## Mael (Jun 2, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> If he wants to win then hell got NJ which has the better players, but who know nows what the Knicks will do. Anyway I like where the Yanks are going. When one pitcher has a day when he struggles, the next day we get a good start.



Lebron to NJ?  I dunno...I always thought he had a vested interest in the Knicks and never the Nets.

I will say though, three years of failure with the Cavs now and I am losing reasons to have him stay in Cleveland. 

Poor Cleveland...never seen a city fail so hard.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Lebron to NJ?  I dunno...I always thought he had a vested interest in the Knicks and never the Nets.
> 
> I will say though, three years of failure with the Cavs now and I am losing reasons to have him stay in Cleveland.
> 
> Poor Cleveland...never seen a city fail so hard.



Lebron will have a rabid following regardless of where he goes; so just the fact he's being praised as the second best thing since Jesus in Cleveland means nothing.  If I were Lebron, I'd leave if I have any single doubt about being there.

@Kagekatsu: Yeah that's an accomplishment indeed.  For a while the Yankee defense was sort of in question, even back in the winning days.  A-Rod isn't the best defender in the world either.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 2, 2009)

The errorless streak suprises me a bit because Arod doesnt have the range he used to(hip injury), Jeter isnt a great shortstop anymore, and Damon still scares me out there.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> The errorless streak suprises me a bit because Arod doesnt have the range he used to(hip injury), Jeter isnt a great shortstop anymore, and Damon still scares me out there.



Oh man don't even get me started with Damon.  He looks flustered; like he's going to cry when the ball goes to him out there.  Then, when the ball heads towards the wall, but isn't going to make it over, he seems to be debating if he wants to actually try for the ball or play the bounce, and 95% of the time does the latter.

EDIT

And how's about that diving play by Joba?  Man, if that was any other pitcher on the team I'd be scared.  AJ would've blown up or tore his groin somehow and Phil Hughes could've broken a rib


----------



## Thorn (Jun 2, 2009)

Rollins is the man.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 2, 2009)

Jeter has 2,600 hits. I think he'll make it to 3,500


----------



## Jeff (Jun 2, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Jeter has 2,600 hits. I think he'll make it to 3,500



Jeter's losing a step in this game, I don't think his speed will get any better.  I'll give him a decent shot at 3,000; but I'm not sure about 3,500.  The most I'd give him is 3,170.


----------



## Mael (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> EDIT
> 
> And how's about that diving play by Joba?  Man, if that was any other pitcher on the team I'd be scared.  AJ would've blown up or tore his groin somehow and Phil Hughes could've broken a rib



His pot belly absorbed the blow.   I wonder how much it'd absorb a line drive to the stomach.



Thorn said:


> Rollins is the man.



I've heard him speak and know he's a nice guy...but I always figured Rollins to be the kind of guy that'd address himself in the 3rd person and make up ridiculous shit about himself.

"Jimmy Rollins once broke the home run record in the 2009 Derby by hitting 50.  Jimmy Rollins wasn't even invited to the derby."


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

The Big Unit going for this 300th win today.

For the sake of saying it, I'm proud of him.  This will further cement him into the Hall of Fame.  And he killed a bird.  I mean no pitcher in the Hall of Fame killed a bird with a pitch.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2009)

Eff the Big Unit. Probably the one guy I hated the most for failing in New York.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 3, 2009)

Not to mention he's the same guy responsible for causing our defeat back in '01.

Me thinks bringing him into our team was bad mojo.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

I think it was a stupid move by the Yankee brass; I wouldn't blame Randy Johnson entirely.  The AL is especially cruel to pitchers compared to the NL, Johnson pitched his prime in the AL for Seattle, and made a great transition to the NL where he just over powered everyone.  

He didn't pitch in the AL for a full what, seven years before his return to it.  He was a frickin old guy by then, and although he didn't lose too much it's hard for any veteran to just waltz into the AL and dominant at that age.  His 2005 campaign wasn't bad until the postseason too.  Also, he wasn't that bad compared to guys like Javier Vazquez, Estaban Loaiza, Carl Pavano, Jaret Wright, Kei Igawa, etc.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 3, 2009)

That's true, he did put up some pretty good numbers in the season, but when it came to the playoffs he made Farnsworth look good at comparison.

Still, it's not every day you see a pitcher his caliber get to 300 wins.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I think it was a stupid move by the Yankee brass; I wouldn't blame Randy Johnson entirely.  The AL is especially cruel to pitchers compared to the NL, Johnson pitched his prime in the AL for Seattle, and made a great transition to the NL where he just over powered everyone.
> 
> He didn't pitch in the AL for a full what, seven years before his return to it.  He was a frickin old guy by then, and although he didn't lose too much it's hard for any veteran to just waltz into the AL and dominant at that age.  His 2005 campaign wasn't bad until the postseason too.  Also, he wasn't that bad compared to guys like Javier Vazquez, Estaban Loaiza, Carl Pavano, Jaret Wright, Kei Igawa, etc.



None of those guys had 1/10th his reputation and thats why his failure stung the most.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

He may be the last to do so for a while.

Following Johnson is Moyer, who needs 50 more wins which would equate to about...3 more seasons for him.  I doubt he'll get to 280.

Next is Pettitte, with 220.  Now I'm not going to doubt him, but how much longer will he be able to pitch at a competitive level if he leaves the Yankees?  He won't make it to 260 is my guess.

Then he's followed by Smoltz (who won't get to 250, that's for sure), Pedro (who I doubt can pitch in general anymore to win a game, 86 for that matter), and then we hit guys below 200.  Everyone is clamoring "Roy Halladay" and "C.C.!", but I doubt either will get it, and if they do it will be another 7 - 10 years before it happens.  So enjoy it now, for the sake of baseball history.



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> None of those guys had 1/10th his reputation and thats why his failure stung the most.



What about Clemens in 2007?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting...

Wang is going to be reinserted into the rotation while Hughes is being moved into the pen.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2009)

Just send Hughes down to Triple A. Dont waste his tunr around.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2009)

The Yankees gave up on Vazquez too soon.  He had at least half a good year.  (Made an All-star team as a Yankee.)

It looks like I am going to get my chance to check out the new Yankee Stadium.  Flying up next weekend for the Subway Series.  I'll be sure to report back with my opinion.

I'm sure there will be 4-5 home runs hit in the game.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

If you can steal me a part of old Yankee Stadium, I'll buy it from you.

I can't believe they are tearing it down without me going to it in my lifetime


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2009)

Beckett had a no-hitter thru 6 2/3.  He gave up a hit and the crowd cheered.  I seriously cannot understand what the fuck the crowd was thinking.  Even if the Tigers lose, it's only one game.  I think fans should always root to see a no-hitter; even if their team is the team that gets no-hit.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

Wouldn't it be an huge blow to your fan-ly pride though; for your team to not get a hit in a game?

I mean my grandpa was pissed when Big Unit got that perfect game against Atlanta.  He didn't say anything about it afterwards.


----------



## Mael (Jun 3, 2009)

Becks got denied the no-hitter...but the Sox come back swinging.

Poor Detroit.

But at least the Yanks are losing.  I like myself a tie for first.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Wouldn't it be an huge blow to your fan-ly pride though; for your team to not get a hit in a game?
> 
> I mean my grandpa was pissed when Big Unit got that perfect game against Atlanta.  He didn't say anything about it afterwards.


No.  The season is 160+ games.  1 game is meaningless in the grand scheme of things.  Detroit is going to lose this game 10-0.  They got their one hit.  Wouldn't you rather at least see a no-hitter?


----------



## Mael (Jun 3, 2009)

Rukia said:


> No.  The season is 160+ games.  1 game is meaningless in the grand scheme of things.  Detroit is going to lose this game 10-0.  They got their one hit.  Wouldn't you rather at least see a no-hitter?



They actually lost 10-5 thanks to a iffy bullpen.

But the Yanks lost too.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 3, 2009)

Still tied Mael.

Least til Wang gives Texas two more touchdowns tomorrow. 

I still say I'm more comfortable with Wang in the BP and let Hughes stay for a while.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 3, 2009)

Me too.  As much as they've invested into Wang, I feel that Hughes deserves to be in that rotation.


----------



## Mael (Jun 4, 2009)

This is why it's hard to respect Yankees fans.  They expect everything on a silver platter every game.

fllaw


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 4, 2009)

Probably the ones that got spoiled silly since '96.

Wonder how they would have survived the 80's team?


----------



## Mael (Jun 4, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Probably the ones that got spoiled silly since '96.
> 
> *Wonder how they would have survived the 80's team?*



There would be mass an heroism.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 4, 2009)

Although I hope Wang does well, itd be funny if he gets bombed again and the Phil Hughes supporters can call in and kill Yankee management. To me Hughes is just as important to our future as Joba so I want them both pitching.


----------



## Mael (Jun 4, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Although I hope Wang does well, itd be funny if he gets bombed again and the Phil Hughes supporters can call in and kill Yankee management. To me Hughes is just as important to our future as Joba so I want them both pitching.



Well as you can see...it's the 3rd inning and implosion looks likely.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes its not looking good.


----------



## Mael (Jun 4, 2009)

Wang leaves in the 5th and replaces by Aceves.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 4, 2009)

Phew...

Just as I feared, Wang implodes in the middle of the stretch, fortunate for us a little bit of Mo and lot of runs got us through.

I still say Wang for the pen, Hughes in the rotation. Or if possible swing a trade.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2009)

MajinPower


----------



## Jeff (Jun 4, 2009)

> Following in its grand tradition of predicting can't miss future superstars like *Schea Cotton* and *Tamir Goodman*...



Wait so Harper is going to rack up an extensive resume overseas and never live up to his expectations like Jewish Jordan and some guy named Schea Cotton who doesn't even have a wikipedia page?



> Still only 16, Harper stands 6'3", weighs 205 pounds, has faster bat speed than *Mark McGwire in his prime* and runs so fast that he scored on *wild pitches six times this season from second base*



That's a great comparison.  I always wanted to be compared to Mark McGwire.

I don't care, because guess what: the high school kids you play with must suck some serious ass for that to happen.



> Be in the Hall of Fame, definitely," says Harper when asked by Verducci about his goals. "Play in Yankee Stadium. Play in the pinstripes. Be considered the greatest baseball player who ever lived. I can't wait



YES.  Yankees!  We make full use of the busts in history, to the max extent.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> No.  The season is 160+ games.  1 game is meaningless in the grand scheme of things.  Detroit is going to lose this game 10-0.  They got their one hit.  *Wouldn't you rather at least see a no-hitter?*






Also, Chris Carpenter is flippin unbelievable. It's like there's no effect from all these injuries at all.


----------



## Mael (Jun 5, 2009)

Jeff said:


> YES.  Yankees!  We make full use of the busts in history, to the max extent.



Wait until he gets a load of Hank and Hal.   Then he'll think differently.

Oh and lol Wang.  I saw that coming a mile away.  He's no ace people...he never was.  Pettitte could pitch twice the game he could.  People said Matsuzaka was going to be an ace and well wouldn't you know it?  Pretty much only good as a #3 pitcher while Beckett returns to form.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 5, 2009)

Guess this confirms the belief that Asian picthers simply do not bring the power or control Pettite or Wakefield bring to their games.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 5, 2009)

Before Carpenter had those injuries he was the best pitcher in baseball. I hope they give Burrnetts missed start to Hughes and he throws 9 shutout innings to stuff it to management that want Wang in the rotation.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

Kenpachi, I have tickets to the Yankees/Mets next Sunday.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 5, 2009)

Your too much of a bastard to take me though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Your too much of a bastard to take me though.


No, I'm actually the freeloader in the equation.  My sister and her boyfriend had an extra ticket.  (Don't worry, I will reimburse them.)  

The pitching match-up as of right now would be Wang vs. Santana.  Gee, I wonder who has the edge in that one?  

I'm thinking about wearing a Red Sox hat to the game.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> No, I'm actually the freeloader in the equation.  My sister and her boyfriend had an extra ticket.  (Don't worry, I will reimburse them.)
> 
> The pitching match-up as of right now would be Wang vs. Santana.  Gee, I wonder who has the edge in that one?
> 
> I'm thinking about wearing a Red Sox hat to the game.



The Yankees, have you seen the Mets lately? Getting the broom by the Pirates, a team I think our Triple A team could beat. 

Have fun Matt.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I'm having trouble understanding some of Jerry's decisions. Putz has been complaining about his elbow for a while, yet he kept running him out. There's been a few times where he's run out a AAAA team out there as if what we have left isn't bad enough. Aside from Santana everyone in the rotation is back to struggling... hell even Santana himself is struggling now for that matter.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

Man, I feel bad for Tom Glavine.


----------



## abstract (Jun 6, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

I've been a life long braves fan 

and I swear to God this glavine shit is our new ownerships fault.  

every since ted turner sold us, everything has gone to shit.  hell, I wouldn't even be surprised if bobby left before too long.  fucking corporations always ruin shit. 

how the fuck is a baseball team going to be owned by liberty media.


you could tell that schuerholz wasn't down with it.  fucking eh


----------



## Jeff (Jun 6, 2009)

Bobby will be out after this season.  There's no way he can keep this team running with the "budget" they have (if you can even call it a budget).  They have washed up rookies, overpaid veterans who are useless, and a future injury-prone HoF as their only guy with a slugging percentage over .100.  Back in the day it maybe could've worked.  But their guys aren't overwhelming and they get rid of everyone they don't want to pay more than $15 dollars a game.  It's sad really.

And I don't blame Schuerholz at all.  He's a legend, and if he was given permission he'd get the Braves their heart back, because once Chipper retires who's left there with a legacy?  Eddie Perez?


----------



## Mael (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there something about the Rays that just cripples Mo?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 7, 2009)

Today was a good day.

Although a great catch by Ellsbury.


----------



## Mael (Jun 7, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Today was a good day.
> 
> Although a great catch by Ellsbury.



Pullin' it close with the Rays I see.

If not for that craptacular bullpen they would have had that game.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah yeah and if not for Joe being an idiot we could have had both games.


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> yeah yeah and if not for Joe being an idiot we could have had both games.



If you're referring to Mo...he's the best reliever of all time.  Sometimes some teams get the best of him like the Rays.  Shit happens.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

A thing that is encouraging is the dugout looking lively for the first time since 2003.

Everyone seems to have a little swagger in their step, and good dugout chemistry is important for the long run.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 9, 2009)

Marlins slowly pulling it back to even, good shit.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2009)

Question for you all:

Marlins a better "young" team than the Rays?  Yes?  No?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 9, 2009)

No I believe in the Rays more than the Marlins.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 9, 2009)

If we're talking historically, the Marlins have always produced much better talent than the Rays, but currently it would have to be the Rays, although not by much. I think the Rays have better offensive players while the Marlins have a better starting rotation.


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2009)

Betting the Yanks will take at least one from Fenway.  My bet is also that it will be Penny or Wake with the L.

Just being realistic here.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 9, 2009)

Considering that it's Wang of a Thousand Implosions facing off against Wake tomorrow, I think that game stands the most likely chance of us losing. 

The other are going to be up in the air like our last few.


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Considering that it's Wang of a Thousand Implosions facing off against Wake tomorrow, I think that game stands the most likely chance of us losing.
> 
> The other are going to be up in the air like our last few.



Then my vote is that Penny blows it.  Beckett could get rocked like the first time but that's when he was really rusty.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 9, 2009)

Im ready for Wang to get torn apart. But Illl take our chances in the other games.


----------



## Yosha (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> Marlins a better "young" team than the Rays?  Yes?  No?


The rays have better younger talent, the marlins have a few gaps. However, the marlins currently have the best prospects while the Rays best prospects have already been called up the past three seasons.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank GOD the Yankees are in town, so the Sox can pile up some easy wins.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 9, 2009)

Considering you haven't done well against the rest of the East. Or anywhere that is outside Fenway Park.


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Considering you haven't done well against the rest of the East. Or anywhere that is outside Fenway Park.



Well Beckett pretty much shitpwned. 

6-0 in games


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 9, 2009)

Guess the old Josh Beckett must be back now.

Well if Walksuzaka had a good game agaisnt Detroit, who's to stop Wang from doing the same.

That's the only way I can think Wang can beat Wake tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not sure who's worse now.

Michael Jordan playing baseball or Wang pitching


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 10, 2009)

Man even though Hughes gave up that homerun, he did well. Its not his fault Wang was shit again. Seriously im pissed. Why cant we beat them?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I'm not sure who's worse now.
> 
> Michael Jordan playing baseball or Wang pitching



, That's as good as when Sutcliffe called Papelbon, Papelbone.

Take Wang out of that game and we could have had this 5-3.

Penny vs CC tomorrow.

Just one win will make me feel better.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2009)

Obviously the Yankees will win a game this year against the Sox.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 10, 2009)

I know we will, but its so frustrating when we all see that Wang shouldnt be starting. If they are so intent on making sure they showcase Joba as our present and future, then why not give Hughes the same love. Hughes was the crown jewel of our system a few years back. We had great mojo going with Joba/Hughes/Andy/CC/Burnett going. Just leave Wang in the bullepen where he looked ok.


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2009)

That makes it seven.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

Okajima made Damon and Jeter look foolish chasing pitches out of the strike zone last night.

Red Sox bullpen is unbelievable.  Saito, Delcarmen, Ramirez, Okajima, Papelbon, Masterson, and Bard.

Yankees will probably pick up their first win tonight.  Sabathia vs. Penny is a favorable match-up for them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Yankees will probably pick up their first win tonight.  Sabathia vs. Penny is a favorable match-up for them.



Fenway should put up a ton of banners, and maybe trick Sabathia into thinking it's a playoff game.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 11, 2009)

The atmosphere might be enough...


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 11, 2009)

One positive about last night is that Tex is still on fire.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

Jove said:


> Fenway should put up a ton of banners, and maybe trick Sabathia into thinking it's a playoff game.


Good strategy.  Penny wouldn't have to worry about A-Rod either.

It's hard to discuss the Red Sox right now without talking about their Bullpen.  I'm serious Jove...this is the best Bullpen I have seen in 20 years of watching baseball.  Good pitchers don't even get opportunities because they are too deep.  Sorry Smoltz, you will be like Glavine when you are ready.  The Red Sox simply don't have a spot for you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Good strategy.  Penny wouldn't have to worry about A-Rod either.
> 
> It's hard to discuss the Red Sox right now without talking about their Bullpen.  I'm serious Jove...this is the best Bullpen I have seen in 20 years of watching baseball.  Good pitchers don't even get opportunities because they are too deep.  Sorry Smoltz, you will be like Glavine when you are ready.  The Red Sox simply don't have a spot for you.



And consider this:

They got Ramirez... FOR COCO! BWAHAHAHAAHA! ONE OF THE BEST SET-UP GUYS IN BASEBALL FOR COVELLI FLIPPIN CRISP! 


Theo Epstein, take a


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2009)

Jove said:


> And consider this:
> 
> They got Ramirez... FOR COCO! BWAHAHAHAAHA! ONE OF THE BEST SET-UP GUYS IN BASEBALL FOR COVELLI FLIPPIN CRISP!
> 
> ...



A lot of people question Theo and his moves *coughLugocough* but I'm telling you, like Terry Francona, you just have to trust his moves.

As for dealing with the Yanks, if Penny can neutralize Tex and the bats treat CC like it was 2007 ALCS, Win #8 might, just might, be at hand.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> A lot of people question Theo and his moves *coughLugocough* but I'm telling you, like Terry Francona, you just have to trust his moves.
> 
> As for dealing with the Yanks, if Penny can neutralize Tex and the bats treat CC like it was 2007 ALCS, Win #8 might, just might, be at hand.



I think the worst move he made was the one that didn't effect anything besides blood pressure, and that would be the Gagne deal. It didn't cost them the WS, but he was godawful and made things more difficult... and they _knew_ there might be steroid related issues hanging over him when they traded.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 11, 2009)

If it was possible I'd like to have Wang and maybe Cano traded to the Dodgers or Mets for a couple of solid relievers.

Since that scenario probably not going to happen this would seem more realistic:

Veras is given his DFA papers along with a permenant exile from New York.
Switch Wang back with Hughes, have Wang and Aceves play set-up for Mo.
Give Melancon another shot, move Cox and Kroenke up for a go. Hell, bring Igawa up just for a few lulz. 

@Mael and Jove:


> As for dealing with the Yanks, if Penny can neutralize Tex and the bats treat CC like it was 2007 ALCS, Win #8 might, just might, be at hand.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, even the Sox get #8, there's still 10 more games left. You guys could still win the series!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 11, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> If it was possible I'd like to have Wang and maybe Cano traded to the Dodgers or Mets for a couple of solid relievers.


If Omar even though of trading anyone for Wang... I actually don't mind Cano, but then again... meh.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm just exploring our potential options available. 

Also, Mike Francessa needs a good punch in the face.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 11, 2009)

Screw a punch to the face, have Francessa tied to a septic truck on a one way trip to Butte, Montana where he shall serve a permenent exile from New York.


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2009)

Well Penny likes to open things up for NYY.

Maybe my prediction will come true that he finally gives you guys a win.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Well Penny likes to open things up for NYY.
> 
> Maybe my prediction will come true that he finally gives you guys a win.



They haven't scored yet, Mael.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 11, 2009)

What a surprise, two men in scoring position and Cano, dontcha know, blows in RISP...AGAIN!!!!

Least he's working the pitch count, at this rate Penny will be out after the 5th.

Now it's on CC...Emperor be with us indeed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Penny's really pumped, here. He hit 98 on the NESN gun and he's actually trying to pitch.


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2009)

Jove said:


> Penny's really pumped, here. He hit 98 on the NESN gun and he's actually trying to pitch.



I take it back.  Big K for Penny before he settles in for the night.

Come on Red Sox bats! 

I still can't believe Ortiz cranked that on the first pitch.

Wow...I had ironically predicted that Penny would blow this game.  Who'da thunk it'd be Manny Delcarmen?!? 

Oh well...even it it's a loss...it's still 7-1.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow.  That 3-1 lead for the Yankees certainly didn't last long.  

Red Sox should bring out Masterson for the 9th.  I don't think back-to-back days for Papelbon is a good idea.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  That 3-1 lead for the Yankees certainly didn't last long.





But yeah, I'm not thrilled about back-to-back Pap, but a win against the Yankees is paramount.


And also: nice psych-out, Mael. Perfect reverse-jinx.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 11, 2009)

I seriously want to burn Fenway Park to the ground right now.

That hellhole of a stadium is the ONE reason why you're beating us to the ground right now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I seriously want to burn Fenway Park to the ground right now.
> 
> That hellhole of a stadium is the ONE reason why you're beating us to the ground right now.



You guys should have built a ballpark that gives you an advantage. You know... like your _old ballpark_.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

Kage.  Stadium complaints, really?  What about the new Yankee Stadium?  Complaints should be reserved for that band box.  I can't believe so many home runs have been hit there.  An average of like three per game.


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2009)

Jove said:


> But yeah, I'm not thrilled about back-to-back Pap, but a win against the Yankees is paramount.
> 
> 
> *And also: nice psych-out, Mael. Perfect reverse-jinx.*



Just as planned. 

Today's WalkingMaelstrom Red Sox victory post is brought to you by the letter "W" and the number "8." 

But in all seriousness...CC pitched great and it was Manny Delcarmen who fucked things up...not Penny.  We got fortunate in this but a win is a win.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2009)

Even with that poor performance, Delcarman has like a 2.20 ERA for the season.  So I'm not that upset with him.  

He also gave Saito a good opportunity to shine.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Tip of the hat to Nick Green as well; Baldelli's a given, but who'd expect _Green_ to make the big defensive play?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 11, 2009)

For lulz, shits and giggles I present you the Yankee Fanbase after a Loss:

Link removed


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

This is more embarrassing than the time I walked around Wal-Mart with my fly wide open.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

, For real Jeff?

Well Shark, how do you like your chances right now against us?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

Considerably.

My cousin (a rabid Red Sox fan despite the fact he has no idea who the manager is) and I watched the game on MLB Network.  When they came back he began screaming and cheering, and I felt like crying.  Crying because Ortiz hit a HR against us and we are pathetic right now against the Red Sox.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

Keep in mind though, practically the entire series has so far been played at the God-cursed hellhole that is Fenway due to the MLB being WTF with their scheduling.

Were it the other way around I think we could have taken 2 or 3 from them.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking about that.

I don't recall David Ortiz having syringes being thrown at him at Yankee Stadium yet.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

The fact that Fenway has been the only place for Ortiz is telling.

Not to mention the fact that while on home their on hallowed ground. The road trips have been a little less kinder to the Sox than most people realise.

You taken a look at that link I provided?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

you mean this thread?



I love the Bill Simmons article, who, despite being a Boston fan himself, discusses the possibility of much of the 2004 Championship team being on steroids.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

That makes for quite a few lulz.

What I'm really talking bout is all the fairweathers that are abandoning ship right now all cause we can't beat one team. It's not like were the only ones that have a bane to our existince "coughRaysandSoxCough".

I mean, I've gotten used to Sox trolls always kicking us down for our payroll, but seriously, they expect us to land in 4th place in the next two weeks or so. 

Guys, I know going 0-8 against your most hated rival is far from serene. But we still have a 100 games left to play.

And on a sidenote, can someone please sew Mike Francessa's mouth shut tomorrow?

@Rukia:

Should you read this, I wasn't exactly in the right shape of mind when I wrote "burn Fenway to the ground". Hope you understand.

Do keep in mind though, that stadium is why you have the best home record in the AL.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, considering how many people wear the Yankee hat because it matches their clothes and claim to like the Yankees; without a doubt the best and most recognizable team in MLB history and lore, it's expected.  They ally themselves with the best team so the don't get embarrassed on a regular basis.

Now, when the Yanks lose a couple...they go crazy and say "oh shit, let's go and like the Dodgers or the Red Sox".  I've dealt with all my friends leave the Yankees because they haven't won a title.  They, at one point, went to liking the Orioles when they had a good start to the season a few years back.  That was pathetic.  It's pathetic.  A clear indication of no baseball knowledge, faith in ones "favorite" team, and no patience that greatness isn't always assured throughout the entire season.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

I think that's probably what Mael meant when he says half the fanbase expects a title every year.

Notice that the more sensible fans leave and go on with their lives leaving the Net to people with a computer and too much free time. They just talk so loud so they can act smart. A clear sign of their "intelligence" in baseball. And Mike Francessa is their patron saint.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

The best thing to say now is that the Yankees lost CLOSE games.  They weren't blown out save for the first game of the series (but that happens every so often anyway), and the team kept it close.  It was encouraging to see Wang suck so Hughes can be moved back to the rotation.  That's a positive.

Yankees must maintain their composure, despite going 0 -8.  If they go 0 - 14 or whatever against the Red Sox, it won't matter if they can bash their way over every other team and turn it around against the Rays like they did the last series.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

Actually, my dad thinks our attempted comeback was something to be encouraged. Then again he's always been the optimist to match my desparing pessimism in humanity.

Wang could pair up with Aceves to be our set-up for Mo. Not to mention I'd like to see Cox or Kroenke get their shot.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

Yankees need to let their young arms develop by letting them pitch.

Not like all pitchers are instant successes.  But in the Bronx, if you aren't a succes...well you pretty much will get beaten up with a club.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

You can apply that to ANY New York sports team and the feeding frenzy that is the NY sports media.

It's guys like Francessa and the rest that makes development of our players from the farm practically impossible due to their disturbing lack of patience. Then they go and cry because we didn't get Bay/Martinez/Manny and then when we get what they wanted to (Tex and CC.) They still cry because they don't hit like Mantle or throw like Guidry on Opening Day.

Boston's never had to deal with that for the good part of 86 years, hence why their a bit more patient than most.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

Subway Series starts today... Not feeling to great about it


----------



## Mael (Jun 12, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Subway Series starts today... Not feeling to great about it



Well I'm rooting for your Mets of course. 

And if we beat up on the Phils, think of it as a gesture of good will.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

It would, but I'd be happier if we beat them ourselves. I was so hurt after last nights loss. The night before... not so much. Werth made that great catch and I thought "game over". Sure enough it was the Phillies that won, but last night...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Subway Series starts today... Not feeling to great about it


I'll be at Sunday's game.  I'm flying into Newark tomorrow.  

$225 for mediocre tickets.  HUA!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

Ei, in my town's minor league club the premium seat price stands at $50 dollars.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I'll be at Sunday's game.  I'm flying into Newark tomorrow.
> 
> $225 for mediocre tickets.  HUA!


Were at exactly? Finding cheap tickets with good views is hell. Tried going to a Yankee game with my brother and I couldn't find any.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2009)

Section 300 something, first base line.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Do keep in mind though, that stadium is why you have the best home record in the AL.



Yes, but keep in mind that Fenway worked against the Sox for decades, until they finally got a group in there that figured out how to build a team to exploit it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2009)

Theo Epstein has just done a spectacular job.  He deserves the bulk of the credit for assembling this roster.


----------



## Early (Jun 12, 2009)

Can't wait to play the red sox. We will never know what might have happened last year but the rays tok care of buisness and got past boston and then the phillies took care of the rays.Haven't won a lot of games at home but im hoping we are able to scrap out two wins against Boston's superior pitching.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2009)

Hoping for a series like 2003, which was one of the craziest 3-game series I've ever seen. Love it when the Sox play the Phils.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

I want to see a HR battle between Ibanez and Big Papi.

That will be epic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2009)

Philly fans must LOVE that HR JD Drew just hit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2009)

I just want the script to continue.  If the Red Sox have the lead in the 6th...let that dynamic bullpen go to work.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

Man, these Yankees-Mets games can be such a drag sometimes...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn, the Red Sox Bullpen blew it.  I was worried when Ramirez came out to close though.  He got hit hard during his last outing against the Yankees.  I was hoping for Saito.  :S


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I just want the script to continue.  If the Red Sox have the lead in the 6th...let that dynamic bullpen go to work.



Ryan Howard went off-script.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

The Phillies as a whole tend to do that


----------



## Early (Jun 12, 2009)

Why do we have Instant Replay if they wont use it? The umps are fn jerks.


I see how they wouldn't want the game to end like that but still, its not making me feel any better.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

I knew it I had a bad feeling...



Edit: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU CASTILLO!!!!!!!!!


Yeah took a while to sink in... fucking ridiculous...


----------



## Early (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank god the mets suck. Well, we got robbed. But it happens. Hopefully we have better luck against Daisuke.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

Well this should make the boards a quieter place tonight.

Sorry about the loss Early, hopefully Walksuzaka is more forgiving as we get another from the Mets.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

The past me would say no you wouldn't get another from us, but I don't know how to think positively about this team anymore... Its not humanly possible for one to be optimistic about the Mets at this point... What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

Well from one perspective, Mael would consider it karmic justice for Bill Buckner back in 86. And from a Yankees persepective, revenge of the ghosts after Willie Randolph got tarred and feathered.

Granted, if Castillo didn't drop the ball we'd be on opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

But then we would have done that against the Red Sox, I'm sure he'd find no justice in our misfortunes helping his rivals win. Doesn't matter... my Facebook is lighting up with all my Yankees fans friends cries of victory. One had the nerve to say A-Rod da man... ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? W/e I just wanna crawl into a corner and get in the fetal position and cry until this season ends.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

Milton Bradley


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 12, 2009)

I saw that, and that's shit, but not as shit as Castillo... damn I'm feeling so emo right now


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I saw that, and that's shit, but not as shit as Castillo... damn I'm feeling so emo right now



Lucky that wasn't at home.

There will be more clamor for his head and non-existent slugging percentage.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 12, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> But then we would have done that against the Red Sox, I'm sure he'd find no justice in our misfortunes helping his rivals win. Doesn't matter... my Facebook is lighting up with all my Yankees fans friends cries of victory. One had the nerve to say A-Rod da man... ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? W/e I just wanna crawl into a corner and get in the fetal position and cry until this season ends.



Hey, we still got a lot of season left. I remember 07 when we were 8.5 games back in June. You should have heard the panic button back then.

You never know, Philly could take a page and start their own epic collapse.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 13, 2009)

Nah not happening. I have a good sense for these things. Especially after experiencing it twice Oh and now in at almost a daily rate.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

A side note to the game:

Happy Birthday Hideki Matsui


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Milton Bradley


Oh yeah.  He had a humiliating night.  First he drops a routine flyball after losing it in the sun.

In the next inning, he loses another ball in the sun, but makes the catch.  He doesn't realize that there are only two outs and he throws the ball into the stands...both runners advance on the bases.

And a couple of innings later, he kills the rally for the Cubs by flying out with two runners in scoring position.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

What I thought was funniest was his outs blunder.  He catches the ball, leans back like the showboat he is for a couple of seconds as the fans yell at him "What the fuck are you doing?" and then, ignoring the jeers from the thousands of already heartbroken fans, throws the ball into the stands expecting some kid to catch it, go home with it, and say he caught a ball thrown to him by Milton Bradley.


----------



## Mael (Jun 13, 2009)

Early said:


> Thank god the mets suck. Well, we got robbed. But it happens. Hopefully we have better luck against Daisuke.



Nothing personal Early...we just want to win.

If we hadn't then those Yanks that we exiled from Fenway in disgrace would catch up.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

Shark, it appears revenge may soon be yours.

We have a very disturbing habit of making no-name or mediocre pitchers look like Cy Young these days.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Well Mets were pretty pissed off today.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

Eh, after yesterday I can't blame them. And Mael's Marines give them a further break too.

Although, once again:

Kakome


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

The "Andy should retire" thread is stupid.

If he should retire because of this game, than the whole Yankee team bats should retire.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

And these are the people representing the most storied franchise in sports. It wouldn't help to at least behave to that standard.

Actually I think the, "6 or 7 games back by the AS Break" was more stupid.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey we win tomorrow and we win the series. lol Though beating Santana is gonna be hard.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

Kenpachi, you keep warning me not to return to that forum, yet I keep heading there anyway.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Hey we win tomorrow and we win the series. lol Though beating Santana is gonna be hard.



Nah, according to our Yankee brethren Brian Cashman gave Luis Castillo a check for $1 million 

We have nothing to worry about


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey you would think we were in last place with the way Yankee fans are feeling now. We just need win tommorrow and finally decide on what the rotation is gonna be like. I also think its time we trade for a guy that can handle the 8th inning.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, these people are pretty pathetic. 

My strategy calls for Cano to the Dodgers for Weaver and Troncoso.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 13, 2009)

Since Cano is prone to having those zones when he loses it, I wouldnt mind him getting traded, tough Id prefer Matsui,. We missed the boat on that.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Matsui can add a great bat against lefties on any team, but he'd go to a AL team if we do trade him.  I can't see him in the OF anymore.

Unless the Braves want to trade away one of their arms.  I could imagine them wanting some bat speed against lefties on their team.  Soriano is having a pretty okay season too.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

, Only Walksuzaka can blow a five run lead in less than four innings.

How long before they finally stop investing in overpriced, overrated Asian pitchers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2009)

Four run lead reestablished.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> , Only Walksuzaka can blow a five run lead in less than four innings.
> 
> How long before they finally stop investing in overpriced, overrated Asian pitchers.



When people start realizing that Hideo Nomo was a fluke.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow. Dice was not given the ball to start the 5th. 

If that doesn't get through to him, then he might be totally unmalleable.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Jove said:


> Wow. Dice was not given the ball to start the 5th.
> 
> If that doesn't get through to him, then he might be totally unmalleable.



Just like Chan Ho Park!

Azn pride 4 lyph!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 13, 2009)

Jeff said:


> When people start realizing that Hideo Nomo was a fluke.



He faded pretty badly after those first few years.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone remember Hideki Irabu? Now that was worth HIS weight in lulz,


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 13, 2009)

I remember the SportsCenter coining the phrase Hediki Irabuawwwwwwwww after every homerun he gave up.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Anyone remember Hideki Irabu? Now that was worth HIS weight in lulz,



What about HR Derby participant Hee Seop Choi


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's what I wrote on the MLB forum:



> Do I think we can be playing better than this right now? Yes. Am I just going to abandon ship and buy a Dodgers cap?
> 
> Not in a million years.



And here's what this guy replied in kind:



> Do I think we can be playing better than this right now? Yes. Am I just going to abandon ship and buy a Dodgers cap?]
> 
> Nice try. None of the Yankee fans upset with the terrible performances are jumping ship. Voicing concern, or even getting furious are legitimate reactions for a serious fan. Mild mannered people who take things in stride better need to understand that we aren't all wired that way.
> 
> ...



So just because I'm not screaming at the top of my lungs on how this team sucks, I'm a bandwagoner.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe those who are angry and frustrated go up to the mound and pitch for the Yankees in New Home Run Stadium.

I'll gladly boo them


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2009)

Something tells me the Yankee fanbase has ALWAYS acted like this. Only back then, their wasn't I/M or Net forums in 1961.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 14, 2009)

So yeah, we're getting owned today. I'm a bit worried about Johan now.


----------



## Mael (Jun 14, 2009)

Ouch.  Mets getting pwned. 

And Beckett having one helluva rough inning.  

At least it's still a one run differential.


----------



## Early (Jun 14, 2009)

Mets suck, and its not me trying to be mean, they just do.



At least were repaying boston for last night by whooping beckett, and then they gave us some free runs.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

At worst, the Sox walk away from a twelve-game stretch where they played the #6, #4, #5, and #3 teams in the league with a 9-3 record.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 14, 2009)

Now this is the Yankee fanbase after a win. Notice the lack of trolls present here:

here's


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Now this is the Yankee fanbase after a win. Notice the lack of trolls present here:
> 
> shicTieffip



No troll thread, but...

A few thread about Pedroia, one about John Henry, one about the lack of black players on the Sox roster... can't you guys just enjoy your win and stop thinking about us?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 14, 2009)

Like I said to Mael, there's almost NO WAY to satisfy these people.

And like he said to me, I'm sure their's a lot of pent-up anger, rage, and frustration after the previous series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

They certainly like to project... according to them, because of today's game the Sox bullpen is overrated and subpar.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 14, 2009)

Ice Cube: Today was a Good Day. 

We put an beatdown on the Mets.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow.

@Kage: 3 RBIs for Cano today...wasn't there a thread on Girardi having to "do something" about Cano on that Yankee bandwagon central forum?


----------



## Nic (Jun 14, 2009)

yes Jarod weaver is on fire   Although he did play the padres today.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 14, 2009)

@Jeff:

Okay, if this means Cano can stop being an auto-out. I'll take what he's got.

We still need to shore up the pen though.

Man, I thought Lee would get the no-hitter.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Cliff Lee to Yankees for any form of offense.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Cliff Lee to Yankees for any form of offense.



Nah Id take Roy Halladay.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 14, 2009)

I doubt Toronto is going to part with him.


----------



## Mael (Jun 14, 2009)

Man...I know Sox fans can be obnoxious...but the shit that comes out of Yankees fans on those forums is almost equivalent to the pairing tards of the library.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Nah Id take Roy Halladay.



Spoiled Yankee fans will expect him to pitch 20 CG in the month of August alone.

And find a cure for AIDS.


----------



## Mael (Jun 14, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Spoiled Yankee fans will expect him to pitch 20 CG in the month of August alone.
> 
> And find a cure for AIDS.



And they don't expect that out of Wonderboy Tex already?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> And they don't expect that out of Wonderboy Tex already?



Not the cure for AIDS.

Halladay is Doc after all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> And they don't expect that out of Wonderboy Tex already?



I know what not to ever expect from Tex: a sense of humor. I still can't believe he took Henry's lighthearted jab so seriously. What a clueless dope.


----------



## Mael (Jun 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> I know what not to ever expect from Tex: a sense of humor. I still can't believe he took Henry's lighthearted jab so seriously. What a clueless dope.



What he is in real life is a duping baby influenced by his wife.  Trolled the shit out of Boston with fake interest only to prattle on about how his wife wanted him to be a Yankee and now he gets pissy because his team is 0-8 against Boston.

Maybe he and Joba should share the hotel room designated for crybabies.

For fuck's sake even Hank Steinbrenner could take a joke.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 14, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I doubt Toronto is going to part with him.



Was just joking. The problem really isnt our rotation as we have discussed at length.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> What he is in real life is a duping baby influenced by his wife.  Trolled the shit out of Boston with fake interest only to prattle on about how his wife wanted him to be a Yankee and now he gets pissy because his team is 0-8 against Boston.
> 
> Maybe he and Joba should share the hotel room designated for crybabies.
> 
> For fuck's sake even Hank Steinbrenner could take a joke.



That's the reason I still loathe Bernie Williams. He toyed with the Red Sox just to get more cash out of the Yankees. I despise that manipulative, undignified tactic, especially that it's become so common.

Of course, that was the Duke. Theo wouldn't fall for that garbage. In fact, he wouldn't even have returned the call, he'd just draft an awesome CF.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 15, 2009)

I doubt Tex is bothered in the slightest right now.


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I doubt Tex is bothered in the slightest right now.



Well he whined over a lighthearted Twitter message.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 15, 2009)

Tex is having a damn good time in NY.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow anybody hear about Luke Hochevar's 80 pitch complete game?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Wow anybody hear about Luke Hochevar's 80 pitch complete game?






How does a team over .500 in June not manage to draw 80 pitches? How does a team _in 2009_ manage to draw less than 90?! Someone fax them a few chapters of _Moneyball_.


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Tex is having a damn good time in NY.



Stat-wise yes he is...but you fellers have that thar Wind Tunnel.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 15, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Stat-wise yes he is...but you fellers have that thar Wind Tunnel.



He isnt a product of that park if we look at his career obviously. But yeah hes had few homeruns that went out because of the stadium. Hes doing well and thats all I care about.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Stat-wise yes he is...but you fellers have that thar Wind Tunnel.



Indeed. Our banbox at least has flair, crazy geometry, iconic symbols that reflect the human spirit and condition...

They just built a stadium in the wrong place.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 15, 2009)

My dad actually thinks we should keep the Wind Tunnel as an advantage to our hitters.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> My dad actually thinks we should keep the Wind Tunnel as an advantage to our hitters.



I think you should move out and share Citi.


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> He isnt a product of that park if we look at his career obviously. But yeah hes had few homeruns that went out because of the stadium. Hes doing well and thats all I care about.



A-Rod does the same thing with numbers.

The only difference b/w him and Tex is that A-Rod is a scumbag.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 15, 2009)

I happen to find A-Rod's self-imposed scumbag smile absolutely hilarious.

Especially when he hits game-winning pop ups.  A player that can do that is invaluable to any team


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> A-Rod does the same thing with numbers.
> 
> The only difference b/w him and Tex is that A-Rod is a scumbag.



The parallels with Gasol and Kobe are multiple.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 16, 2009)

A Godzilla vs. Batman movie was in works believe it or not.

Now who didn't see that coming? 

Also, Jose Veras is DFA.

FINALLY!  (Now they just have to give him a notice never to return to New York again.)


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 16, 2009)

Would they just fucking release the entire fucking list? MLB [and the union] know how to fuck up big time, that's for sure.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 16, 2009)

It's obvious, Selig trying to ease his way through the latest roid plague that's already tainting his commissionery.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm still pissed at George Mitchell.

I'm sure he hid things that would taint the Red Sox organization.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 16, 2009)

For lulz at my personal expense, (and misery.) The Yankee fanbase while losing...to the Nats. 

Chapter 97


(Thankfully, the Nats bullpen fails harder in life than ours.)


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Papi took them, we all know he did.


----------



## Mael (Jun 17, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Big Papi took them, we all know he did.



Yes you "know" he did.  I'm not denying he did but I won't declare he did either.

Of course this comes from the fanbase with Giambi, Pettitte, and A-Rod.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 17, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Yes you "know" he did.  I'm not denying he did but I won't declare he did either.
> 
> Of course this comes from the fanbase with Giambi, Pettitte, and A-Rod.



Yeah and Manny *just* started taking them.


----------



## Mael (Jun 17, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Yeah and Manny *just* started taking them.



Dunno...all I know is that he's no longer with Boston.

I read a good article about how the generation of A-Rod, Pettitte, Manny, etc., are tainted with steroids while people hope the Longoria and Pedroia generation will bring some cleanliness into the sport again.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Is that why Longoria is the leading vote-getter, as well as Josh ".240" Hamilton?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 17, 2009)

Josh Hamilton who has also been on and off the field with injury this season too


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2009)

People want to see him jack bombs in the Derby, as well as the resultant tank job the rest of the season.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 17, 2009)

The Braves are starting to piss me off. At first we were terrible at home and good on the road, which I tolerated. Then the situation was reversed. Now we are just playing flat out terrible. Our pitchers deserve better than this.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> People want to see him jack bombs in the Derby, as well as the resultant tank job the rest of the season.



Too bad the people don't choose the Derby participants


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Too bad the people don't choose the Derby participants



No, but you need to be an All-Star to participate.


----------



## E (Jun 17, 2009)

MLB All Star weekend is turning all filler and noobish just like the NBA All Star weekend lol


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> The Braves are starting to piss me off. At first we were terrible at home and good on the road, which I tolerated. Then the situation was reversed. Now we are just playing flat out terrible. Our pitchers deserve better than this.



The offense on the Braves is a joke that I can't even laugh at.

They result of them realizing oh so late that "hey, we need to spend money on offense" in a vain attempt to get McLouth.  Horrible move.  I was intrigued by the pick-up of Kotchman last year, but well that hasn't panned out great either.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 17, 2009)

Could be Wangs final start. Lets see what hes got.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Kei Igawa > Wang?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 17, 2009)

Already at 40 pitches in 2.1 innings.

Win or lose, Wang to the pen, NOW!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder how Taiwan is responding to his fail right now.

He's a hero.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 17, 2009)

Then again, it also doesn't help when we make pitchers with bloated ERA's look like Cy Youngs.

It's funny though, against pitchers with low ERA's we actually do a good job.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

It's like we don't take those with high ERAs seriously.

Then when we're up against a superstar, Cy-Young winner pitcher we break open the Big League Chew and just start going off.  We love embarrassing them


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 17, 2009)

Not helping that we're letting Lennan get below 100 pitches. Otherwise, the Nats bullpen would help us out.

And Boston get's ready to win against the Fish.

This week on the Life of a Yankee Fan.

Random Fan #5438 claims Girardi has no balls. While Basher #583245 final prediction, Yankees back 34 games by the All Star break.

This week, on FOX!!!


----------



## Mael (Jun 17, 2009)

Nats bullpen ready to give up the game for the Yanks. 

Then again it's the Nats. 

Wait...never mind.  Nice.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 17, 2009)

I suppose you think this karmic justice for the Iran photo?


----------



## Mael (Jun 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I suppose you think this karmic justice for the Iran photo?



More than likely.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 17, 2009)

All I can say this, I do not want to see Wang ANYWHERE near the rotation for the next three months. Send him to the pen and have him watch Hughes win 10 games the rest of the year.

We now return to our regular scheduled programming :

Anbu Tenzou


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder how many former Yankee fans now like the Nationals


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 17, 2009)

Their probably hitching to the Dodgers right now.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder how many former Yankees fans are now leaving the Rays fanbase for the Dodgers


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 17, 2009)

Today's total esitmate: 429,375 fans


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It's like we don't take those with high ERAs seriously.
> 
> Then when we're up against a superstar, Cy-Young winner pitcher we break open the Big League Chew and just start going off.  We love embarrassing them



Like Beckett?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> Like Beckett?



Didn't know he was a superstar; Cy Young winning pitcher


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 17, 2009)

Another braves loss. Why do I even bother. We have people on third base with no outs on multiple innings and we dont score a single point


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Didn't know he was a superstar; Cy Young winning pitcher




Oh right. beckett was so clearly the outstanding choice for it in 2007 that I often forget that it somehow went to the $161 million blimp.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

I never followed that Cy Young race.  Why did Beckett deserve it?  I'm gazing at the stats and C.C. has them all covered


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 18, 2009)

A question?
Why has major league baseball never considered shifting a team from the central in the NL to the AL west? The NL central is the only division with six teams, and the AL west is the only one with 4. Putting geographical settings aside, this creates an unfair burden on the NL team and less of a burden on the AL, one has to compete with more competitors for the division title and the other less. 

Btw i support the Stros, i personally wouldnt even mind it if the Astros were moved to the west, i mean i know they are central but Texas is always traditionally considered to be the West, and its not like Pittsburgh is exactly in the Center, the probably belong in an Eastern Division.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> A question?
> Why has major league baseball never considered shifting a team from the central in the NL to the AL west? The NL central is the only division with six teams, and the AL west is the only one with 4. Putting geographical settings aside, this creates an unfair burden on the NL team and less of a burden on the AL, one has to compete with more competitors for the division title and the other less.
> 
> Btw i support the Stros, i personally wouldnt even mind it if the Astros were moved to the west, i mean i know they are central but Texas is always traditionally considered to be the West, and its not like Pittsburgh is exactly in the Center, the probably belong in an Eastern Division.



Well prior to 1994 the league was only divided into four Divisions (AL West/East, NL West/East) until that year, when the new playoff system added on the "Central" Division.  Since then, the AL West has always only had four teams.  However, the reason the NL Central has six teams is because in 1998 two new teams (Arizona and Tampa Bay) were added to the league, but this created conflict because with 15 teams in both leagues, there could not be straight intraleague playing (there would be one interleague series going on at all times).  Because of this, the Milwaukee Brewers agreed to be moved to the NL Central, with Detroit moving from the AL East to AL Central.

So, basically, there has to be a league with 16 teams and one league with 14.

For those who don't know what the hell I'm suggesting:

AL vs AL
AL vs AL
AL vs AL
AL vs AL
AL vs AL
AL vs AL
AL vs AL
*AL vs NL*
NL vs NL
NL vs NL
NL vs NL
NL vs NL
NL vs NL
NL vs NL
NL vs NL

Would be the schedule for the entire season, save for interleague specific areas of course.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh snap! The *Nationals* turned the ballpark into Blankee Stadium!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 18, 2009)

And now I hear the Yankees are trying to set up negotiaons with Pedro, who until the arrival of Papelbon the Accursed, was atop my most hated Red Sox players.

It just keeps getting better folks. 

The drama, the angst, the b'awws, IT'S OVER 9000!!!!

this


----------



## Mael (Jun 19, 2009)

Cockballs...called the game with a Marlins win.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn Rockies had to start winning right when we were making a run at Street


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 19, 2009)

ach so, i see.

Well with my tarheels out all i have to look foward to now is the astros. Jeez, are offense is not even that bad its are pitching thats killing us.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't why I'm doing this, even if this for the lulz.

Oh well...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdtn0Z4o8cM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought it was even better when she started crying because the Yankees got knocked out by Cleveland, and it was therefore Torre's last game, and Sterling had to console here. 

"Well Suzyn... in life, unfortunately..."


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 20, 2009)

And yet she's on contract til 2011.

Waldman's about one of a select few that can make Tim McCarver sound intelligent. And THAT'S saying quite a lot.

OMIGAWD!!! IT'S ROJA CLEMENS!!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2009)

I had about 3-4 Suyzn Waldmans sitting behind me at Citi Field yesterday


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it too late to steal Phil Rizzuto's DNA and clone hin?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 20, 2009)

Probably, yes.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 22, 2009)

Polarbeat

This is becoming a recurring theme almost.

Anyways, your vote on which thread is the lulziest.

I'm off to drown my misery in chocolate milk and watching episodes of Firefly.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 22, 2009)

We need and old school Firey George Mandate. In his younger days just losing two in a row to the redsox was a fireable offense. Hes a bit too old to do that now though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2009)

*"Why Wasn't Jeter Told To Bunt The First Strike?????*

Line 1: "This is not a second guess."


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 22, 2009)

The Yankees have turned into shit.

And can I watch a Boston game for once without Pedroia cock sucking? Jesus! He's so fucking overrated!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> The Yankees have turned into shit.
> 
> And can I watch a Boston game for once without Pedroia cock sucking? Jesus! He's so fucking overrated!



You shut that filthy mouth full of slander. It's because they moved him to the lead-off slot.


----------



## Mael (Jun 22, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> The Yankees have turned into shit.
> 
> And can I watch a Boston game for once without Pedroia cock sucking? Jesus! *He's so fucking overrated*!



Let's see now:

2007: AL Rookie of the Year, Silver Slugger, and World Series Ring
2008: AL MVP, Golden Glove, All-Star Game

Yep...that sure is overrated.  How's that Robinson Cano doing for ya?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 22, 2009)

Braves better win today. The boston game just pissed me off so much. I really hated that umpire from the very beggining. Oh well. The braves made some terrible mistakes so I cant blame it all on him. I'm surprised chipper isn't doing so well.


----------



## Mael (Jun 22, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> Braves better win today. The boston game just pissed me off so much. I really hated that umpire from the very beggining. Oh well. The braves made some terrible mistakes so I cant blame it all on him. I'm surprised chipper isn't doing so well.



I must agree on the BS call that should've been a strike on JD Drew.  That was poor umpiring in its finest.

Then again the weather was just plain dog shit to begin with.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 22, 2009)

Beltran going on the DL...


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Let's see now:
> 
> 2007: AL Rookie of the Year, Silver Slugger, and World Series Ring
> 2008: AL MVP, Golden Glove, All-Star Game
> ...



Where does Cano come into all this?

And he didn't deserve that MVP for shit.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 23, 2009)

King:

I'm a Yankees fan, but even I have to admit, Pedrioa is a player you don't see everyday. The guy's practically Boston's Jeter, all-around play, not a power hitter but get's the clutch ones in. And a good glove. Sorry man but that's the facts.

Cano would be the perfect rival for Pedrioa if he could STOP swinging at EVERY SINGLE FIRST PITCH!!!


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Where does Cano come into all this?
> 
> And he didn't deserve that MVP for shit.



You called Pedroia overrated.  I basically just showed you his achievements in the past two years to which yes, he did deserve that MVP award since he helped carry Boston on his shoulders through a good chunk of that season when Tampa was on fire.  I also brought up Cano since you're a Yankees fan and how your equivalent is worth precisely dick compared to Dustin.

You lose.

Oh and 5 GA now.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 24, 2009)

This is flat out embarrassing . Yankee fans are out numbering braves fans at turner field. Why cant atlanta have loyal fans that should out number the visiting fans?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> This is flat out embarrassing . Yankee fans are out numbering braves fans at turner field. Why cant atlanta have loyal fans that should out number the visiting fans?



Can't be as bad as it in Maryland. It always seems like the O's and Nats have more Northeastern team (Yanks, Mets, BoSox)  fans than they do for their own teams.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

Goddamn Valverde spoiling a win for Oz. 

Also, for the first time in 5 years, the Sox have a solid short stop... and a goddamn maple bat almost took him out like a sting ray on Steve Irwin.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 25, 2009)

Look for the league to drop the Suspendhammer on Joba soon.


----------



## Mael (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeeeeeshhh...terrible first inning for Smoltz. 

But he seemed to even out afterwards so I won't be too upset since we're still 4 GA.   I expect him to get better next time around.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 28, 2009)

Damn, just one hit off from a no-hitter for AJ. But I'll still take the win regardless. 

Am I perhaps the only one that's actually feeling a good vibe from the bullpen right now? Bruney's finally back and seems to be pitching good, Coke provides a decent left hand to face baters. Aceves has been terrific, so has Hughes despite his pen stay being temporary. Robertson has been shaky at times but still brings a lot more confidence to the table than Veras who is now sharing the dugout with Pavano. (Expect him to somehow get good in Cleveland. ), and of course Mo still being Mo.

Marte comes back healthy and with a good arm and the Yanks finally get a stable bullpen for a change.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm back!  10 days in Oahu without a stable internet connection besides my 3G capable Blackjack II...I kept up with the scores but could never post on here 

Anyway, I'm happy for Burnett at this point.  0.44 ERA in this last three starts?  Damn.  I was the guy outright criticizing the Yankees picking him up at the beginning of spring training.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






500 saves for No. 42

Just as planned. 

(Must suck to be K-Rod right now.)


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

Wait now.

As a certified Yankee fan, I must follow the majority and criticize something about the game.

Damn Chien-Ming Wang!  First it's his pitching, now his batting!  Come on.  0 for 2 with 1 LOB.  1 LOB!  That could've been one run!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Wait now.
> 
> As a certified Yankee fan, I must follow the majority and criticize something about the game.
> 
> Damn Chien-Ming Wang!  First it's his pitching, now his batting!  Come on.  0 for 2 with 1 LOB.  1 LOB!  That could've been one run!



, that fits the fanbase to a certified T.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 29, 2009)

I didnt really see anthing from Wang that Id be jumping for joy over. He left a lot of pitches up and those battered Mets just didnt jump on them. If that was an AL east team, they would have feasted on the stuff he was throwing tonight. Ill take the win, but I was more impressed with Wang pitching against the Braves. His stuff was good in that game. Bruney almost made my blood pressure rise a bit. The bullpen will probably always do that to me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I'm back!  10 days in Oahu without a stable internet connection besides my 3G capable Blackjack II...I kept up with the scores but could never post on here
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy for Burnett at this point.  0.44 ERA in this last three starts?  Damn.  I was the guy outright criticizing the Yankees picking him up at the beginning of spring training.



15-day DL in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

Now now, before we celebrate the sweep and Wang's ERA dropping by a point, let's do the logical thing and take a look at Brett Gardner's performance since his ESPN.com front page performance in Game 1 of the Subway Series.

0 for 7 in his last two games.  Uh oh.  Maybe we should trade for Milton Bradley


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 29, 2009)

Or Luis Castillo?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2009)

No Fernando Tatis. He'll work GIDP wonders for you.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Shark, but I think Cano works well as our DP/LOB machine.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd be willing to listen to offers about moving Gardner for Kevin Slowey



EDIT: Not sure if this has been discussed yet, but I'm personally not happy about Manny getting to re-tune in the minors.  Thoughts?


----------



## Mael (Jun 30, 2009)

So you grabbed Eric Hinske eh?

THIS 

No biggie...I guess you need some help for the infield.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 30, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I'd be willing to listen to offers about moving Gardner for Kevin Slowey
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Not sure if this has been discussed yet, but I'm personally not happy about Manny getting to re-tune in the minors.  Thoughts?



Yeah not really too happy about that either. But the MLB left that option open for anyone to take advantage of and the Dodgers were smart enough to do it. I just hope Selig rethinks the policy and makes the necessary changes.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 30, 2009)

@Mael:

Hinske is primarily our counter-measure to Nady shutting down for the year. Guy actually had a decent season during Tampa's pennant run, so let's wait and see.

Best part is we got him on the cheap and a couple minor leaguers, a lot better that paying Kevin Brown and Gary Sheffield millions to underachieve. Low-cost, low-risk.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

Could Eric Hinske retire having played for EVERY AL East team? Only one left.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 30, 2009)

When he wins a World Series with us, you can have him.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

I've always liked Hinske.

Maybe he'll be like a Doug Mientkiewicz.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> When he wins a World Series with us, you can have him.



So he can win _another_ World Series with us?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 30, 2009)

@Jeff:

I do notice the similarity, Hinske being a more powerful hitter in those regards.

Only issues is, who do we play him with? With A-Rod and Tex healthy and Ransom to be called on. I'd prefer to shuttle RF with him and Swisher.


----------



## Mael (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope Paps and Smoltz and Francona choke the shit out of our bullpen.  That was horse shit.

Oh well...such things happen.  And still 2 GA.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 1, 2009)

It was 5 GB a week ago.

Things change very quickly in baseball.

Save #501 for Mo, and the Joba to the pen debate continues.

The life of Yankee fan my friends...


----------



## Mael (Jul 1, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> It was 5 GB a week ago.
> 
> Things change very quickly in baseball.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry it's actually 2.5 GB.

It was 5 GB because we roughed you up again and now things are getting topsy turvy with games.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 1, 2009)

Slight misuse of stats on my part.

Still, to see the best bullpen in the league blow a 9 run lead is quite amusing to say the least.


----------



## Mael (Jul 1, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Slight misuse of stats on my part.
> 
> Still, to see the best bullpen in the league blow a 9 run lead is quite amusing to say the least.



Oh I know...it's like the whole bullpen did their best Wang impersonation.  Oh well...freak incidents occur and I'm sure Terry lit a fire under their asses.  Wouldn't blame him...


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 1, 2009)

Good night last night. Boston's bullpen has too lights out this year to not have a hiccup, though this worse one was like having a seizure.  Looks like Joba doesnt have it in him to make two striaght good starts in a row. As long as we win I can deal with that. Looks like Hughes to start over Joba is still going strong. :ho


----------



## Mael (Jul 1, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Good night last night. Boston's bullpen has too lights out this year to not have a hiccup, though this worse one was like having a seizure.  Looks like Joba doesnt have it in him to make two striaght good starts in a row. As long as we win I can deal with that. Looks like Hughes to start over Joba is still going strong. :ho



As much as I hate to admit it, I'd love to see Hughes start instead of Joba.

I just hate Joba Chamberlain...no other reason.  He's good but a man-child.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 2, 2009)

So Manny is back with the Dodgers? I feel bad for Pierre.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

At least he's not up there in the All-Star voting like he was before.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 3, 2009)

Piece of trivia if your wondering: In 05 both Randy and Halladay pitched complete games up to the 9th. Hinske, who was with Toronto at the time belts a two-run homer to win for the Jays.

Now that Hinske is in pinstripes and we play Toronto tomorrow, I say he owes us something.


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow, I can honestly say that I was surprised by the M's winning at boston. I mean, yeah, we've won there before, but it always seems like boston comes back, especially against us. Made my day, for sure.


Also... how is it that with all that power on the yanks, none of them had hit the restaurant in center yet? The fact that it actually fell to Russell Branyan was awesome. Of course, all his homers are titanic. that one had a hangtime of some 7+ seconds.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2009)

Our power normally goes to left or right field haha.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 4, 2009)

It's the Fourth of July, the Yankees win in a walk-off. And the most pressing issue is wheter to make Robinson Cano's castration public.

Only the Yankees people.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 4, 2009)

1 game behind...I like that.  Good job Seatle.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 4, 2009)

Chris Woodward of all people too.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 5, 2009)

An 4-0 lead blown in two innings and Wang isn't even in the dugout.

, the Joba to the Bullpen Faction is going to have a field day with this.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

So the All-Star teams have been announced:

Those in bold I'm pleased about, those in italics I'm not.



> Starters
> Pos 	Player 	B/T
> C 	Joe Mauer, MIN 	L/R
> 1B 	Mark Teixeira, NYY 	S/R
> ...



Oh and big props to the Yankees to fire back today.  Aceves was excellent too...one hit ball in four innings?  Damn that's good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2009)

WAKE'S FIRST APPEARANCE!!!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 5, 2009)

Aren't both Hamilton and Ibanez still on the DL?

Seems a lot of people are b'awwing about Pedrioa getting the nod over Kinsler. Then again a lot of people were saying the same thing when Youk took the lead against Tex.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd have to say I'm glad Varitek didn't get the nod over Victor in that reserve role.  I rarely will argue against a Boston guy making the All-Star team if they deserve it (which is why I'm not saying anything about Wakefield) but damn, if Varitek made it I would've been pissed like last year.  Especially when our Jorge has basically put up his numbers from last year at this point in the season.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 5, 2009)

Ill take the win today. I just wish Joba could be more consistantly good. He just doesnt attack the hitters like reliever Joba does.

Even though Wang is on the DL I wouldnt mess with Hughes who's in a groove right now. I want him to starter but Im fine with him being lights out in the bullpen. Crazy but leaving a guy in a role wheres he excelling in must be a novelty approach for the Yanks. Aceves I wouldnt touch either. Give some guy from the farm system a start.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

Aceves seems a year or two away maybe, I wouldn't just start ushering people up to the starting role when we probably have our most solid bullpen in a long time.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess at this rate we don't have to worry about acquiring Houston Street.

Notice that the bullpen's new found stability seemed to come from DFA'ing Jose Veras which resulted in a chain reaction. Hell, Tomko and Alba had a decent outing to split.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

I remember when I saw his name on our roster and thought "wtf"?


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 6, 2009)

maybe it's just me, but I think Branyan deserved a spot this year... home loyalties be damned, he's been the only other offensive threat for the M's, and he's been having a monster of a year. Not that the others aren't good, it just sucks that the 1b depth is ridiculous this year.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah believe me, if we measured them on importance to their club and how much they account for wins, Branyan would be on the team.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck! Texeira and Shit Rod just lost a chance to make this game close.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, that demonstration of Umpiring certainly deserves the Mark of Fail.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2009)

All is not bad.

Hinske went 2 - 4


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 6, 2009)

And Cano actually managed to get a hit with RISP.

There is hope for him yet.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2009)

RIP Cincinnati.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 6, 2009)

lol at least the Sox lost too. Looks like the Smoltz move still has a few kinks to work out.


----------



## Sogeking (Jul 7, 2009)

Jarrod Washburn with a 1 hitter.... who'd expect that?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2009)

Sogeking said:


> Jarrod Washburn with a 1 hitter.... who'd expect that?



A senile Mariners fan who thinks Branyan is Edgar Martinez and Ichiro is Jay Buhner.


----------



## Mael (Jul 7, 2009)

Boston's current fizzle is IMO inexcusable.  Either the tank's running on fumes or something hit them hard.

When Lugo fails to turn a DP and we get two runs against the Sox, that should send a signal to Terry to light a fire under their asses.  How Boston's still atop the AL East is a mystery to me.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 7, 2009)

And everyone makes a big deal about the whole West Coast thing why?...

As for Lugo I guess Boston needs to give Green more starts or send that Lowrie guy.

Then again, I think Nomar wanted to payback you guys for leaving him to dust in '04.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2009)

What West Coast thing?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 7, 2009)

How everyone thinks an East Coast team traveling to the West affects their performance.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh, eh IDK about that. Some people say that it has a worse effect when you come back East than when you go out West. I think it does have some effect but it shouldn't be a long term effect.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2009)

So today my local newspaper's front page article was about Toronto beating the Yankees.

They decide to put that up there because they are all Boston fans...there were more relevant games and stuff going on than the Yankees losing yesterday.  What about the 22 - 1 rout in which our local boy Shane Victorino was a part of with one of the best stat lines I've seen in a while?  What about Washburn's one hitter?  Mark Reynolds' game winning single?

No, they had to put the Yankees losing and Toronto avoiding the sweep.  They always seem to put the Yankees losing on the front cover when they don't want to put any local sports things on it.  Our assistant coach at UH Hilo died last week and he's in a side column.  Bullshit.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 7, 2009)

Perhaps their on ESPN's payroll?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2009)

Better not be the work of Peter Sur.  That's right Peter Sur.

He's one horrible editor/writer.  He interviewed my friends about March Madness last year and made them all sound stupid.

Probably decided to be funny and down the Yankees because I'm assuming "his" Red Sox were downed by a complete game, 2 hit shut out by some pitcher in Oakland that about 60% of the nation has no idea who he is.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 7, 2009)

Or the fact they lost the last three out of four games to what is supposed to be the AL's weakest division. (In reality, the weakest division has been taken over by the NL East.)


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 7, 2009)

^By far as well. The AL West has improved a lot. Even the NL Central has gotten better this year. But the NL East is just putrid this year.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 7, 2009)

The same division that has the defending champions as well.

Look for the Phillies to snuff out faster than the '85 Royals.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2009)

Tomorrow I'll open my newspaper and see on the front cover of the sports page

"Carlos Gomez robs A-Rod of Grand Slam, Twins are robbed 10 - 2"


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ahh... a Baseball Thread... I think I will frequent this place. XD

Yankees have been on a roll lately. WHich I am very happy about (my team of preference.) Only one game back of The Red Sox in what is probably the best division in all of Baseball. Derek Jeter is playing extremely well lately. Batting .314. Teix went 3-5 tonight, but he has been in a slump lately. Hasn't homered in a while and is still stuck at 20 and is batting below .280. A-Rod is slowly starting to catch on again the last week and a half, but that early June slump is still hurting his stats with his .246 BA. Worried about their pitching though, that is so off and on that it isn't even funny. You can't expect the Yankees to score 6-10 runs a game to make up for pitching woes. Burnett, Pettitte, and C.C. need to show why they are worth the money. Especially Burnett and C.C. (who pitched really well tonight.) If they don't starts pitching more lights-out, the Yanks will have trouble down the stretch and in October when it really matters.

The NL Least is most definitely the worst division this year though. The Phillies are having trouble separating from the Marlins for crying out loud. The Mets are playing horrible baseball, the Braves are mediocre, and the Nationals? lol... Although the Marlins for some reason do well every six years... Won the World Series in 1996... again in 2003... It is now 2009... XD


----------



## Mael (Jul 8, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> *Yankees have been on a roll lately. WHich I am very happy about (my team of preference.) Only one game back of The Red Sox in what is probably the best division in all of Baseball.*



Well the best part is the 0-8 record against Boston. 

Oh it'll be a tight race for the AL East.  I also definitely think there will be a Yankees win against the Sox...but how you haven't won yet is odd.  Even I find it odd.

Boston's not that awesome of a team this year.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2009)

@Orga:

Also got to keep in mind of those accursed Rays, and especially Longoria the Malfactor.

Still, the team is hitting consistently and for the first time in years we have a decent bullpen.

Now let's hope Cashman doesn't spoil the recipe with another monster trade to get Halladay. I think we're fine already.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Oh it'll be a tight race for the AL East.  I also definitely think there will be a Yankees win against the Sox...but how you haven't won yet is odd.  Even I find it odd.
> 
> Boston's not that awesome of a team this year.



I can't even explain why we can't win either.  Not like we've never seen any of your pitchers before prior to this season.


----------



## Mael (Jul 8, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I can't even explain why we can't win either.  Not like we've never seen any of your pitchers before prior to this season.



Baby Jesus?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2009)

Or perhaps Ahriman?


----------



## Mael (Jul 8, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Or perhaps Ahriman?



Silence heretic.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Silence heretic.



Ah Mael, Self-denial FTW.


----------



## Mael (Jul 8, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Ah Mael, Self-denial FTW.



No my friend, 8-0 of this season ftw.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

If the Yankees won all (and I mean ALL) the other games except the ones against the Boston Red Sox, what reaction would the New York media and fans have at the end of the season?  Three possibles:

1. This Yankee team is the best eva.  Fuck anyone who says otherwise.  Even T.O.

2. Alright.  Now let's win one in the playoffs and all will be well.

3. YANKEES SUCK.  CAN'T BEAT RED SOX.  SUUUUUCK.  FIRE EVERYONE.  FIRE MYSELF FOR BEING A YANKEES FAN.  SIGN KEVIN BROWN AND RELEASE HIM IMMEDIATELY AFTER.  SCREW KEVIN BROWN.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2009)

My vote is on Number 3.

Then again, Yankee fans seem to bitch about something everyday.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah anyone notice how when Robinson Cano comes out of the dugout, he isn't smiling?

Soooooo wrong.  Should trade him


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2009)

Actually it's more from the fact he ran into a slump with RISP.

Regardless, anything Cano does pales in comparison to Girardi. He can cure cancer for all we know and people would still find reasons for his resignation/public execution.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Haha very much true Kage.

Nice win by the Mets today though.  I'm finding myself cheering for them as much as I cheer for some of those other teams I have minor likings for.  It pains me when Castillo makes errors though.  Pains me.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2009)

Now that we don't have to play against them, I'll wish the Mets the best. If just to get the Philly fanbase riled up for the lulz.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Or the Braves fanbase.

The ones who know who Jair Jurrjens is anyway


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2009)

Yankee fans just listen to too much sports radio and its negativity. The only guy I listen to is Brandon Tierreney. Hes probably the most positive sports personality in the city


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2009)

Can Andrew Jones revive his career in Texas?


----------



## Mael (Jul 9, 2009)

@Kage: Gardner caught stealing home. 

Still can't beat Jacoby!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2009)

Why do you always have to find ways to discourage up-and-coming players Mael? 

Also, have the Yankess forgotten that Hinske is on the team. WHY is Cody Ransom the one that's earning the Mark of Fail for his efforts.

Suppelmental:

Minute I type this, Ransom hits an RBI single. Okay, so that makes up for the error somewhat.


----------



## Early (Jul 9, 2009)

The Philadelphia Phillies and Detroit Tigers have formed an alliance to get brandon inge and shane victorino in on the final ballot. BRAN-TORINO!!!


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Well the best part is the 0-8 record against Boston.



Yeah? Even WITH that 0-8 Record against Boston, they are still only ONE game out of first place. What does that tell you about your team? 



> Oh it'll be a tight race for the AL East.  I also definitely think there will be a Yankees win against the Sox...but how you haven't won yet is odd.  Even I find it odd.



Indeed. It is very strange. I have to link it to pitching though. Boston has Lester, Beckett, and Wakefield (who is playing the best Baseball in his life right now.) Yanks only have C.C and Burnett with Pettitte being inconsistent, Wang hurt and playing really poor, and Chamberlin who can't really gain a win.



> Boston's not that awesome of a team this year.



Despite my joke above, this is not true. They have the second best record in baseball behind only the Dodgers (Yankess are Third.) Having the second best Record in all of Baseball and the best Record in the American Leauge is impressive no matter how you cut it.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2009)

@Orga:

I kind of disagree on Lester, he's essentially been the Boston version of Pettite lately; throws 9 K's one day, throws 6 ER's in four innings the next. Then again that's probably all the pressure of his '08 campaign coming back at him.

A thing that is good to see is while the Yankee starting pitching has been inconsistent, the bullpen has done it's job the past two weeks.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> @Orga:
> 
> I kind of disagree on Lester, he's essentially been the Boston version of Pettite lately; throws 9 K's one day, throws 6 ER's in four innings the next. Then again that's probably all the pressure of his '08 campaign coming back at him.



I also thinks he needs to adjust to people getting a better read of his overall style too. I think he will be fine in the long run though.



> A thing that is good to see is while the Yankee starting pitching has been inconsistent, the bullpen has done it's job the past two weeks.



I know. They have had a very good streak of Bullpen help. Especially Aceves who is usually spot on in Long Relief when they need him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I kind of disagree on Lester, he's essentially been the Boston version of Pettite lately; throws 9 K's one day, throws 6 ER's in four innings the next. Then again that's probably all the pressure of his '08 campaign coming back at him.



He hasn't pitched a poor game since May 26th. He's back and consistently magnificent.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 9, 2009)

It's been a tough year to be a Mets fan.

They've been making a mockery of baseball all year.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats to local boy Shane Victorino!  He makes us all here in Hawaii proud.  And thankfully the right guy won.  If Cristian Guzman made it...well...I don't know.

And great bullpen session today by the Yanks.  It was like tossing to a team made up of Keith Lockharts


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yanks are now tied for first place Red Sox fans! Look out! Here we come! XP


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

I think today I screamed the loudest cheering for those Royals.

They inspire me beyond reason.  If I suddenly shoot up 7 inches and gain 50 pounds, it will be my dream to play for them


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Yanks are now tied for first place Red Sox fans! Look out! Here we come! XP



I was about to say...you mind playing a couple games against Boston?  They could use those easy wins. 

Soon enough your streakiness will end, and when that thin ice breaks, Boston will be under it waiting.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 10, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I was about to say...you mind playing a couple games against Boston?  They could use those easy wins.
> 
> Soon enough your streakiness will end, and when that thin ice breaks, Boston will be under it waiting.



Keep thinking that we wont kick your butt soon enough. Half of those games we could have won, but didnt. We are on the cusp. Tho I dont mind facing you at a later date, it seems youll be down in the standings by the next time we play.


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Keep thinking that we wont kick your butt soon enough. Half of those games we could have won, but didnt. We are on the cusp. Tho I dont mind facing you at a later date, it seems youll be down in the standings by the next time we play.



How cute.

You're on a hot streak right now, but you will fall.  Sure you'll take a game or two, but the series will not be yours that is for damn sure.  Your rotation like ours is mediocre at best.  You just have run support every single time.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 10, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> How cute.
> 
> You're on a hot streak right now, but you will fall.  Sure you'll take a game or two, but the series will not be yours that is for damn sure.  Your rotation like ours is mediocre at best.  You just have run support every single time.



We were on a hot streak before, fell, and started another one. We are here to stay. As long as we take the division or get the wild card I dont care. 

Do you want Halladay? How much you willling to give up?


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> We were on a hot streak before, fell, and started another one. We are here to stay. As long as we take the division or get the wild card I dont care.
> 
> Do you want Halladay? How much you willling to give up?



Do we want Halladay?  Well...personally I'm willing to give Dice-K up for him. 

As for the streaks, it'll be on and off for Boston and NY.  Thing is last time you were on a hot streak we put you in your place.  Too bad there's such a time gap in between games.  It will be a tight race I can guarantee you that.

Watch us both lose to either the other AL teams or the NL in the playoffs in fitting irony.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 10, 2009)

I was thinking Wang for Halladay myself. Hes a proven 19 game winner baby.

Those damn Rays wont go away either.


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I was thinking Wang for Halladay myself. Hes a proven 19 game winner baby.
> 
> Those damn Rays wont go away either.



Ah yes the Rays.  Expect them to be making a surge in the near future.  Longoria likes to make a fool out of pitchers like that game where he trounced Mo or he whacked Penny.  Carlos Pena also leads in HRs so again they're still slightly scary.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2009)

I starting to hate this thread. Is mostly Yankees and Boston and not baseball.


----------



## Mael (Jul 10, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> I starting to hate this thread. Is mostly Yankees and Boston and not baseball.



Well shit...we gotta find a way to spread the word and get non-NY and non-Boston people to join.

The problem is that this is a forum where the vast majority of users either like basketball, the NFL, or *shudders* soccer.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Well we got a M's and a couple of Phillies fan here, but yeah this board is in need of some diversity besides the NY-Boston-Chicago trio.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> I starting to hate this thread. Is mostly Yankees and Boston and not baseball.



Well, we could talk about the All-Star Game coming up...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 10, 2009)

Or how the AL gets home field advantage for the World Series again.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Or how the AL gets home field advantage for the World Series again.



Ehh... I don't know about that this year though. The NL has better pitching IMO and I think has better posistion players overall.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

We can talk about the thrilling 7 minute win yesterday the Nationals pulled out of their ass.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 10, 2009)

Mets traded Church for Francoeur... WTF?


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 10, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Mets traded Church for Francoeur... WTF?



Well, shit... Really? That helps teh Braves that is for sure... Although, Francouer is still young and is a Gold Glove winner. He just needs to gain a little more confidence. He has the talent, he just needs to execute better.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

I've liked Francoeur since he debuted, will be interesting fitting into the Mets.  He has 20 HR, 80 RBI potential and a potent arm out in the outfield, he hasn't been hitting too well recently but I think that's because his hype had died down after an underachieving season last year.

Plus he has my first name.  Awesome.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 10, 2009)

I like him too, but I'm not sure I like him more than Church, although Church was a bit of a personal fav. of mine. But people are talking about how Manuel didn't really like Church (and this has been going on for about a year), so I'm not too surprised by the move. I still don't understand why Jerry had some sort of vendetta against Church. I wish him well, certainly will miss him


----------



## Thorn (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm glad Werth got the extra All-Star induction.  He's certainly been playing like an All-Star lately.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, much to my displeasure... then again I don't really care anymore, the Mets aren't doing anything this year. I'll have fun watching the Phils, Marlins, and Braves duke it out for the East, I can relax during September for once


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 10, 2009)

Braves trade Jeff Francour?!?!?! ............


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh I'm sure you'll be happy with Church


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2009)

So then, I open my sports section in my local newspaper again today and guess what I find?

Saying a "loser" of this season so far has been New York (the Yankees and their new stadium with $2,500 seats and the Mets with their struggles reminding us of the 120-loss season a couple decades ago).

Then, in the Arts & Entertainment section reviewing The Bigs 2, a Boston player is shown as the lone picture involving the game.

I don't think the Yankees are a loser at all.  Hey, so what about those $2,500 seats?  They are playing good baseball and using the stadium to their advantage.  And the Mets, well the Mets aren't that bad right now either to dictate being "a loser".  If the Mets are losers this season, than what about Cleveland?  What about the Nationals?

No mention of the two worst teams in baseball as losers.  This is stupid baseball writing facts wise.  Just for the readership and that's all.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 10, 2009)

Some people just write to hate, its as simple as that.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

Yankees got a beating today, Joba ehhhhh.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2009)

The Joba to the Bullpen Faction is going to have a field day tonight.

And I can't blame them, Starter Joba is not working out as Reliever Joba was.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

Starter Joba doesn't throw as hard and it seems like he's not even enjoying himself.

Sometimes I swear he's looking over his shoulder for more bugs to show up.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2009)

My problem though is that it seems Joba is too damn stubborn to admit their's a problem. I'm reading a report of post-game comments stating his last two games were his best start's this year. (Then again, that's probably an overreacting fan data compliation.)

On the other hand, congrats to Jonathan Sanchez's no-hitter.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2009)

So what was it like to be tied for first place with the monumental 2009 Boston Red Sox?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2009)

@Jove:

Just this:


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

Jove said:


> So what was it like to be tied for first place with the monumental 2009 Boston Red Sox?



It was a whirlwind of a day.

Didn't know the Royals could hold any team to 1 run without Zach Greinke pre-June till now


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2009)

Another thing that bugs me about B'awwing Fans is that they tend to nitpick games and come up with the whole "We can't beat title contenders" argument.

Case in point:



> No, it is not the end of the world, but it may just be the end of the Yanks as a viable playoff contender. They have proven time and time again they can't win the big game against contenders. They can't beat the Angels and they have not beaten the RS all season. You can't do those things and expect to be a contender because they are the same teams you are goin to meet at the end of the season. Until they put Joba back in the pen he will not be a winner. He does not have the control nor the arm for it as a starter. It is not a matter of the number of games you win. Any one can beat teams that are not in contention. It is what counts when you play teams that are contending, and right now, the Yanks are not doing well in that category.



Unquote 

And let's get this straight, Halladay is not going to any AL East team this season. While I'd love for him to be on the team, he ain't worth the time, money, or risk of losing prospects we'd have in such a ludicrous trade scenario.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

I didn't know Francouer had a sub .300 OBP.  I knew he wasn't the most disciplined hitter in the league by all means, but I still thought he had an OBP of at least .305 or something, not .283.  That's...not too good


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm glad Joba's incredibly overrated and overhyped ass got owned. I always told my friend that he is a useless sack of shit but he keeps worshiping the guy. Vlad and Hunter weren't even in the line up. Embarrassing


----------



## Thorn (Jul 11, 2009)

Halladay to the Phils is basically a guaranteed repeat.  MAKE IT HAPPEN RUBEN.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2009)

Forget the fact that the Yankees won the last 13 out of 15 games. In NYC, the season is already over. For about the 9342nd time this year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I didn't know Francouer had a sub .300 OBP.  I knew he wasn't the most disciplined hitter in the league by all means, but I still thought he had an OBP of at least .305 or something, not .283.  That's...not too good


Yeah he's a swing machine. But hey Omar "loves the number of games he's played"...


Kagekatsu said:


> Forget the fact that the Yankees won the last 13 out of 15 games. In NYC, the season is already over. For about the 9342nd time this year.


I would give anything to have a "season over" like the Yankees are having now

Ouch... Jay Bruce just landed on his wrist awkwardly.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2009)

@Shark:

Perhaps their having reality control issues and imagine themselves as Mets fans.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd imagine they do


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 11, 2009)

Your nominee for dumbest post/thread of the day:

Link removed


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

My friend (a Yankee fan) went to the game today in LA.

I think I'm so jealous, when he comes back I'm gonna tag him with an airsoft gun.

So how many of you guys here actually went to a baseball game?  The only one I went to was a game two years ago: Nats vs. Stros.  It was shit; the guys selling stuff couldn't count.  But I saw Craig Biggio play, and saw the Nats lose.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 12, 2009)

Does minor league count? (The D-Backs Rookie affilate play in my hometown.)


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been to many games. Mostly at the old Yankees Stadium because my dad is a Yankees fan (and its a lot easier to get to Yankees Stadium than Shea/Citi Field). I'd say that I probably went to about 9-11 games there, 8-9 at Shea and I've been to 2 games at Citi this year.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 12, 2009)

Stupid Yankees unable to beat the stupid Angels in stupid Anaheim because they get stupid when they see the stupid Halo... Damn it...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 12, 2009)

I blame that accursed Rally Monkey.

Ah well, time to rest up, recuperate, and come out strong in the 2nd half like we always do.

Meantime I'll be looking to see the AL remind the NL of who's your daddy?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you, KANSAS CITY! 

Also, thank you, Mark Buehrle, for thoroughly decimating two fantasy teams today. 

Time to start thinking about mid-season awards. 3 out of 4 seem obvious: 

*AL Cy Young*: Greinke 
*NL Cy Young*: Lincecum 
*NL MVP*: Pujols 

AL MVP baffles me, however. I suppose it's either Cabrera, Bay, Mauer... there's no galvanizing choice just yet.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 12, 2009)

Actually you could make cases for Matt Cain, and Dan Haren for the NL Cy Young.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 12, 2009)

Midseason awards:

AL MVP: Joe Mauer (No question, an excellent hitter and a decent catcher to boot.) Runner-up: Ichiro Suzuki

NL MVP: Albert Pujols (Roid allegations commence!) Runner-up: Chase Utley

AL Cy Young: Zach Greinke (Waiting for the day to leave KC.) Runner-up: Roy Halladay

NL Cy Young: Tim Linceum (Haren's good but the W-L ratio is a bit telling.) Runner-up: Matt Cain


----------



## Bluth (Jul 12, 2009)

I would watch out for Felix Hernandez for AL Cy Young, he's seems to have finally turned the corner, he's been absolutely dominate the last 8 or so starts.


----------



## E (Jul 13, 2009)

what's with all the noobs in the Homerun Derby?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 13, 2009)

Never mind that, why are hacks like Chris Berman and Joe Morgan broadcasting?

Where've you gone Howard Cosell?!


----------



## Thorn (Jul 13, 2009)

Inge throwin' up the goose egg.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2009)

It's hard for me to watch Chris Berman broadcasting baseball.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2009)

^Agreed. Just doesn't feel right to say the least.

Pretty good derby. Not great, but enjoyable.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

The Celebrity/Legends Game was the focal point for me today.  Hilarious.  Bobby Knight.  I didn't know Shawn Johnson was that short


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2009)

Hopefully the NL can finally win...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 14, 2009)

@Lloyd:

No dice buddy.  (Though Pujols and Lincecum give you a good shot at it.)


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

My prediction:

NL will win 6 - 4

EDIT:

Fucking Lincecum beaming Jeter!!!


----------



## E (Jul 14, 2009)

so many filler players


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

My 6 - 4 prediction is still legitimate.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you Adam Jones! 

Also, one bad inning and the Let's Get Halladay Faction quiets down a little.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

Joe Nathan.

I totally forgot he existed


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 14, 2009)

Cause we beated his save back in May?

One more inning til Mo. (Also, can someone PLEASE tape Joe Buck's mouth shut?)


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

One swing of the bat and my prediction reaches fruition...I hope

Just as planned 

EDIT:


----------



## Sarun (Jul 14, 2009)

come on NL, win it.

Only 2 outs left.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry Sarun, but the party is over once Mo is on.

I hope...:S


----------



## Sarun (Jul 14, 2009)

AL won again for umpteenth time.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

Paps is probably pissed because for the second straight year he didn't earn the save.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 14, 2009)

@Sarun:

Just as planned 

@Jeff:

He should be thanking Crawford afterwards.


----------



## E (Jul 14, 2009)

lol NL


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2009)

Mariano's sons know how to dress for the camera.  And one of them was blowing kisses to Jeter earlier in the dugout.

What players


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 15, 2009)

Shame Wake couldn't pitch though.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

^


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2009)

Dammit, freaking NL... oh well


----------



## Jimin (Jul 15, 2009)

Carl Crawford...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 15, 2009)

And of course:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

I would have been funnier if Wake hit a HR.

Everyone would have been like ""


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I would have been funnier if Wake hit a HR.
> 
> Everyone would have been like ""



Not me. I would have sprinted straight to Cooperstown and demanded he be enshrined immediately.


I may do that, still.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe if he pitches until he's 50.

Then I would consider him a great candidate.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 16, 2009)

Wakefield: The AL's Brett Myers.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 16, 2009)

Well he hass pitched better than 60-70 % of our starters this season and he's a knuckleball picther.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2009)

Julio Lugo designated for assignment.

I wonder who would pick him up at this point.  He's not TOO bad, just his fielding has been shit this season.

AND HEY, glad to see the Braves honoring Greg Maddux.  Truly a great pitcher, won a bunch of Cy Youngs with them and a HUGE part of their consecutive Division titles streak.  Man, his overwhelming control will surely be missed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Wakefield: The AL's Brett Myers.



Don't compare Wake to that scumbag.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 17, 2009)

Did I say Myers? 

Crap! I meant Jaime Moyer  (Keep getting them mixed up for some reason.)


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Did I say Myers?
> 
> Crap! I meant Jaime Moyer  (Keep getting them mixed up for some reason.)



I was thinking that, since I didn't get any correlation.  I was going over Brett Myers career stats, and even I won't degrade myself to the level of comparing a respectable veteran like Time Wakefield to him


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 18, 2009)

Myers, Moyer, they both sound the same to me.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 18, 2009)

*lurks

Anyone interested in the Japanese baseball league?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 18, 2009)

Or how Yu Darvish is about to become the next overrated pitcher from Nippon?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Or how Yu Darvish is about to become the next overrated pitcher from Nippon?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 18, 2009)

Two straight wins against a contender. It looks like Boston and Anahiem are our only demons that must beat. Not a easy task tho.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2009)

Tigers are the one team I keep forgetting is a Division leader.  I mean who the hell knew they would be this good?  Verlander has returned to form and who the fuck knew Edwin Jackson can actually pitch this good.  Yeah yeah yeah 14 - 11 record last year...but this year he cut his ERA in half.  And his WHIP is 1.060   They don't even miss Galarraga at this point when they got Rick Porcello somehow winning a lot.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 19, 2009)

Is this for real?

Joba: 6.2 IP, 8 K's, 3 H's

...

I need to clean my goggles here.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2009)

His first win this year at New Yankee Stadium 

OH MAN I saw Nieves go down in the Mets vs. Braves game 

That's...wow that's really sickening to watch.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 19, 2009)

The Mets are cursed this season. They wont sniff 500 again. I wouldnt wish what happened to them this season on my worst enemy. Nice sweep for my Yanks and Halladay comes through for us even though hes not on our team.


----------



## Early (Jul 19, 2009)

holy ish, the phillies just might run away with the division 

The only thing that worries me is they end up too relaxed and then implode in the post season like the cubs have done. Wish we'd trade for Doc, but we have good enough pitching to repeat. Its going to be hard as fuck to do it, but we have a chance.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 19, 2009)

Have fun watching Pedro continue to drive his career to the ground.

And speaking of the Mets (Sorry Shark):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pQg8Nb0Mi4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Jul 19, 2009)

Phillies have Rodrigo Lopez  in their starting rotation?

Since when?

Wasn't he the guy who ate a cup sitting in the dugout when he was with the Orioles?


----------



## Early (Jul 20, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Phillies have Rodrigo Lopez  in their starting rotation?
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Wasn't he the guy who ate a cup sitting in the dugout when he was with the Orioles?



The guy who crushed the baby bears tonight? Hell yea!


wow 10-1! Did not expect such a trashing. But its what you come to expect from one of the top offenses in the league. 9 in a row, matches our longest winning streak since 2006! 


And who says Philly fans are jerks? We gave a standing ovation to Soriano


----------



## Early (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh and it was nice to see Godzilla walk off. The sox are down 6-2 in the 6th to the rangers. Yankees have caught up


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

pek Matsui comes through.

pek Texas spanking around the savior Smoltz.

Can this day get any better?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 20, 2009)

Three straight 1 run lead games thanks to phenomanal pitching and a slumping line-up.

Eh, I'll take great pitching over streaky slugging any day. But in the meantime:


*Spoiler*: __ 





GOJIRA!!!!!!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 20, 2009)

In the words of Ice T, today was a good day. Tied for first.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

Hm Kevin Millwood is doing great this year so far.  9 -7 with a 3.44 ERA...that's good Kevin Millwood numbers.

Good job Millwood.  You earn that...wood


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 21, 2009)

First place. pek

Just as Planned.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, Yanks are now in First Place. This just goes to show you... The Yankees can beat everybody.... Except the Angels and Red Sox... XD (But mostly the Angels...)


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 22, 2009)

As far as I know, we and Boston have always battled equal, aside from the cosmic aberration that is this year.

Anaheim? That unfortunetly is a whole different story.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe that's why I subconsciously hate Mike Scioscia

That bitch makes me mad when I see his face, and I'm not even sure why.

ARGH.

When I play MVP Baseball 2005, because we all know that's the best game available for any console but the PS3, I tend to start teeing off on the Angels with the Yankees.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 22, 2009)

Another Sox loss would make my day, thank you.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent. Now that the phillies lost, my bravos can move on up. We're finally getting some runs on offense


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Another Sox loss would make my day, thank you.



Then I hope your day ends poorly, good sir.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> Then I hope your day ends poorly, good sir.



I understand your feelings, but this day shall be ours I hope.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I understand your feelings, but this day shall be ours I hope.



Enjoy your fucking day.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone read that article about the Boston Red Sox organization being racist?

Well if not, here it is 



> *No honor in Red Sox anniversary*
> 
> _Way too late, Boston made 'Pumpsie' Green the team's first African-American player_
> 
> ...



Now now, before Boston fans start trying to find where I live and then hit me in the knee with a lead pipe they borrowed from their uncle, I would like to say I think this article expresses this case of "racism" in a way that only makes segregation look like shit.

What do you all think?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 23, 2009)

The Yankees too were one of the last teams to have a black player on their team, I believe.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 23, 2009)

Would that be Elston Howard I presume?

9-time All-Star
1963 AL MVP
4-time World Series champion.
Multi-position player (catcher and outfielder.)

Still can't figure out why he's not in the HoF.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 23, 2009)

Holy crap, Mark Buehrle of the Chicago White Sox just pitched a perfect game against the Rays. Only the 17th in history!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 23, 2009)

Just two weeks after Jon Sanchez's no hitter...can I take this as a sign of December 21, 2012? :S

EVERYBODY PANIC! IF YOU HAVE A SMALL CHILD, USE IT AS A SHIELD!

THEY LOVE THE TENDER MEAT!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

Damn a perfect game.... .


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats to Buehrle.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw the last inning of the game (I love you MLB Network...) Amazing. A Perfect Game. One of the hardest things to do in all of Baseball. Good for Mark Buehrle for pitching a fantastic game AGAIN. He is having a Cy Young caliber year really. 
11-3 with now a 3.28 ERA and a Perfect Game. 

Of course, it wouldn't have happened without Dewayne Wise's FANTASIC catch for the first out of the 9th Inning. He covered a whole bunch of ground and caught a ball that would have been a Home Run. 

Good job all around. The Tigers and Twins better watch out for the White Sox.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 23, 2009)

From the highlight, the ball bounced off Wise's glove but managed to keep the catch with his bare hand.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Incredible job by Mark Buehrle.

Congrats to him.

Thank you for starving off the Rays for a day


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 23, 2009)

D.Wise catch is catch of the year due to the circumstances. It would've been an amazing catch by itself.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah.  And of all people, journeyman Dewayne Wise.  I mean who the hell expected Dewayne Wise to make that catch?  I didn't, thought he was going to miss it or at least bring it back in.

But he showed great concentration.  I think that may be one of the best catches in recent memory (the only other one that comes to mind was the Endy Chavez one in the playoffs a few years ago).  Imagine the pressure on him to make that catch.  Must have been shitting his pants the whole way.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2009)

YES! Fourth year in a row with a no-hitter on my fantasy team! 

Too Bad Jonathan Sanchez ruined my fucking streak. I had Anibal, Buerhle, Verlander, Buchholz (spot pick-up, no less), Lester, and Zambrano.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think anyone expected Sanchez to throw a no-hitter this year.

Most people probably thought Lincecum would.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 23, 2009)

Only 4 other pitchers that have both a no-hitter and PG.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Does this put Buehrle on the discussion table as a potential Hall of Famer?

He's one of the most durable pitchers recently.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 23, 2009)

Buehrle said he might retire in a couple of years, too. 0.0
Fragvideo - Down Under

Hes a baller though. A perfect game. His ride is stylin too. Check that thing out. 
Fragvideo - Down Under
Fragvideo - Down Under


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Does this put Buehrle on the discussion table as a potential Hall of Famer?
> 
> He's one of the most durable pitchers recently.



Ehhh.... He doesn't have Hall of Fame numbers. He is only 133-90 and he only has around 1,100 Strike Outs and his ERA is a solid 3.76. If he plays long enough and gets at least 100 more wins, he has a chance, but I don't see that happening. He is a great pitcher, but not Hall of Fame caliber.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

He's just one of those guys that probably meant a helluva lot more to the White Sox than he did to the league overall.  He was an integral part of the White Sox run to their first World Series in 89 (or was it 88) years, going 16 - 8 with an amazing 3.12 ERA for a non-strike out pitcher (as of late anyway.  He only averages a bit above 5 SO per 9 innings)


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 23, 2009)

It was 89 years.

Barring a disastrous injury in his mid-30's, I say Buerhle has a shot at getting 240 wins. So yeah, if he still maintains that consistency for the next five years and he has a shot at Cooperstown.

Also, I really hate rainouts.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Buy or Sell: Red Sox better with Adam LaRoche and Chris Duncan?

Sell.  Both have been declining rapidly, LaRoche possesses no power anymore, and Chris Duncan can't hit shit.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 23, 2009)

Well they're sending Duncan to the minors, so he's not going to be useful to them now. LaRoche historically has better 2nd halves, but IDK if he really offers them much either way. Maybe you could trust him more at first than Mark Kotsay (haven't watched him play much, but I know he isn't a natural 1b). That said there are rumors that they are interested in adding Victor Martinez, so maybe they aren't done.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there a "Lugo" on the back of a Red Sox jersey anymore?

Buy.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 24, 2009)

Lugo's in St Louis right?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2009)

He is, though I'm not sure what they can do with him. Lugo was the opposite of Rentaria; he wasn't phased much by the pressure of playing here. I recall seeing him in the on-deck circle joking around with fans. But his salad years are long gone, and I'm not sure playing in a more agreeable market will resurrect the talent he displayed during them.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Julio Lugo has to turn it around the rest of this season, or else see it go down the tube entirely in the minors and stints with many teams.  Then again, the SS market is rather weak these days and not too many SS are healthy or performing too well.  He could be a valuable asset if he can improve his fielding.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 24, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Buy or Sell: Red Sox better with Adam LaRoche and Chris Duncan?
> 
> Sell.  Both have been declining rapidly, LaRoche possesses no power anymore, and Chris Duncan can't hit shit.



I don't think it changes anything myself. But with teh way the Yankees are playing right now moving on all cylinders and all of their big-names being really productive at the moment and New York's pitching being otherworldly at the moment, I think Boston needs to make a move in order to keep up the pace. Especially since Tampa isn't going away either. I think maybe they should try and grab Roy Halladay if they can. Because I know I wouldn;t want to face the Pitching Rotation of Beckket, Halladay, and Lester at the moment (a shame Tim Wakefield is on the DL, but once he comes back, it gets even scarier.)


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 24, 2009)

Notice a lot of fans in the "Let's get Halladay" threads spell his name wrong in a variety of ways.

Holiday
Haladay.
Hollyday
Hallyday
Holliday.

Speaking days, MATT Holliday is now a Cardinal. And it looks like Wang's going to shut down the rest of the year.

Better see if we can get Jarrod Washburn before this is over.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2009)

i cant believe espn doesnt even have a mention of jim rice finally making it to the hall in his 15th year, i didnt even know he made it till i saw the ballout and saw he had 76.4 percent of the vote; anyway about time


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i cant believe espn doesnt even have a mention of jim rice finally making it to the hall in his 15th year, i didnt even know he made it till i saw the ballout and saw he had 76.4 percent of the vote; anyway about time



Probably because they are too busy trying to write and develop stories about Rickey Henderson, or why Bert Blyleven didn't make it on a down year (figuring that there was only one new guy on the list that even had a chance of receiving more than 50 votes).

The fact of the matter is, it's highly probable that the voters would have elected Andre Dawson over Rice had it not been Rice's last year of eligibility.  I'm not trying to tarnish Rice's career, but Dawson's only hitch against him and Rice's stats being compared is the length of their career and Dawson's OBP, which is a low .323.  However, the lgOBP (OBP league average in the same parks) is only .009 points higher, so it's not saying muchif he's right below the average.

I hope Dawson gets in eventually.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 24, 2009)

Like the Holliday move for the Cards. He doesn't have the numbers he had with the Rockies so far, but he's still doing well. The Cards have a better line up so he should start picking it up a bit more.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Holliday will turn it up a notch like he did for the Rockies in their magical playoff run in 2007.  A good bat to protect Pujols with too.

In the meantime Kotsay is out at Boston, could be a decent back-up guy on some team if they pick him up.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i cant believe espn doesnt even have a mention of jim rice finally making it to the hall in his 15th year, i didnt even know he made it till i saw the ballout and saw he had 76.4 percent of the vote; anyway about time



Because ESPN is a joke. Simple as that.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Actually, of all the stations in the world I'd expect them to honor Jim Rice a lot.

Since they hate the Yankees, another Red Sox to the Hall should be big news there.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 24, 2009)

But they don't care about the stuffy old past, they care about the flashy and cool present.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2009)

They are making a big ass deal over Rickey though.

Then again Rickey was much better than Jim Rice.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 24, 2009)

man i hope the stros do something to counter the holiday move by the cards

yea i hope dawson gets in too, but im glad rice got in, although personally im in the minority but i think Mc should get in eventually if not, then neither should any of the other people from this era


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> man i hope the stros do something to counter the holiday move by the cards
> 
> yea i hope dawson gets in too, but im glad rice got in, although personally im in the minority but i think Mc should get in eventually if not, then neither should any of the other people from this era



Anyone from this era that has been proven to have taken Steroids probably will have a really hard time getting into the Hall of Fame. The ones we aren't sure about will get in for sure though. I can name many current players that would be practically First Balloters right now. It just all depends if more information gets out or not though.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

Speaking of steroids, I am sick and tired of Manny making front page headlines all over the place.

I think it's flat out bullshit.  Give attention to the legit players, none of this "Manny strikes out today" news that doesn't affect anything at all.  I don't care.  I never hated Manny before, but since all this has been going on I'm getting sick of his face.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2009)

Holliday (whom I still believed was screwed of that 07 MVP) behind Pujols is a pretty lethal combo. They can't not pitch to Pujols anymore.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 26, 2009)

So I guess Smoltz needs his walking papers right now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 26, 2009)

Hope Gardner's thumb doesn't land him on the 60 DL trip. :S

Still...repeat after me:


*Spoiler*: __ 





+



=


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> So I guess Smoltz needs his walking papers right now.



Sad to see Smoltz struggle this year.

He's always had my respect from his days with the Braves, and it's hard for me to see both him and Glavine go down like this in what may presumably be the last years for both of them.

I'm actually glad Francona still has some faith in him to keep him on.  That's the respect Glavine never got (although Tommy Hanson is fucking beast).  No no, not because Smoltz will probably finish the season with an ERA over 6.00 and WHIP over 1.45.  Because he deserves to go out with a bang.  Just like Maddux.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 28, 2009)

So anyone see Soriano's little celebration?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2009)

I would be celebrating too when my OBP is .313


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

Double posting here, but two big trades have occurred or could occur:

1. Mariners acquired first baseman Jeff Clement, shortstop Ronny Cedeno and pitchers Aaron Pribanic, Brett Lorin and Nathan Adcock from the Seattle Mariners for shortstop Jack Wilson and pitcher Ian Snell.

Now this is a questionable move in my opinion.  Ian Snell obviously needed a change of surroundings; he didn't want to pitch in the majors again and was enjoying a successful stint in the minors.  Jack Wilson is a spark plug and a above average defender and would fill that hole left by Yuniesky Betancourt after he was traded away, which left them with only Cedeno at SS.  Meanwhile, I thought Jeff Clement was a highly touted prospect in the Mariner's organization, but I guess not.  He didn't start a game in the majors this year.  Pirates I feel got a steal with the former first-round draft pick.

2. The Philadelphia Phillies and Cleveland Indians agreed to a trade that would bring Cliff Lee to the NL East leaders along with outfielder Ben Francisco for four minor leaguers, according to major league sources.

If Cliff Lee does go to the Phillies, they will win the NL East easily.  Cliff Lee hopefully will keep it up and manage to dominate like he has done all year in Cleveland.  Just with a meager 3.9 runs helping him out, it's slightly hard to win games.  Not to mention the fact 82% of his starts are quality ones.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2009)

Lee has already signed with the Phils, this gurantees them the East and strengthens their chances at a deep playoff run.

Expect the number of threads pining to acquire Halladay reach over 9000.

Oh, and Ryan Rowland of Seattle currently has a perfect game in the 6th inning.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

He just lost it


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2009)

Should've guessed that would happen. 

The Yankee fanbase latest mentality issue, No Halladay=No WS. CC sucks, Garza will kill us.

Just the usual shit in NY.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

On the other side of the spectrum, Dice-K not happy in Boston I hear?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2009)

You mean Walksuzaka? Hell, every single citizen living in the South Side probably wants to tar, feather, and chase him out of town.

With Wakefield in the repair shop, (and who knows how well he'll be once he comes back.), Smoltz not even a shadow of his 96 self, and Penny just being Penny, the Sox pretty much have only Beckett and Lester to back up on. The rest of the rotation poses some serious question marks.

So you can't blame them for aiming towards Halladay. Though I hope neither Halladay goes to Boston or the Yanks destroy all of Scranton to get him.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 29, 2009)

We dont need Halladay. Ill take Washburn at this point. C.C was failed by the defense last night, it wasnt totally his fault. I dont want Halladay if it means we lose both Hughes and Joba and thats what that dumbass GM in Toronto wants.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2009)

For one thing, why isn't Hinske getting more starts?

I also heard that and Riccardi calling Epstein he'll accept a package for Buchholz, Lars, and a handful of prospects.

I just had to cry of laughter, BUCHHOLZ has trade value?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 29, 2009)

Because Cody Ransom is apparently the second coming of Mike Schmidt.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2009)

And Kei Igawa is the heir to Orel Hersisher's throne.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder if any team will make an effort to get Adrian Gonzalez or Heath Bell since the Padres will not make the postseason.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats Phils, you win the East Everyone else is scuffling too much to catch up anyway, I don't really think they needed him to win the division, its more a move for the playoffs if anything.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 29, 2009)

F*** this sh*t! Bill Hohn is the worst umpire that has been given to the braves (in case you dont know him he's the one who screwed up in the braves vs redsocks game). This is his fifth time ejecting bobby cox and this time  really dont know why. The guy doesn't know the strike zone at all and this time he ejected brian mccann. Hope the braves file some kind of complaint.

Edit: Oh and one more thing. He fist pumped the marlins catcher after the last strike of the game which made chipper pissed.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 29, 2009)

Joba with another strong start. :ho Bruney.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just watched Joba own the Rays. Bruney though... my god is he bad... He has got to be the worst pitcher in their bullpen. Why the hell didn't they put Phil Hughes in for the Ninth? What were they thinking? Luckily the Yanks scored six runs so Bruney's crap pitching didn't do any significant damage. 6-2 final? I can live with that.

I can also live with teh A's taking 2-3 from the Red Sux. 
3.5 game lead for the Yanks now!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2009)

Probably wanted to keep Hughes rested for the next two series. Still I'd prefer Robertson or Albajadeo had closed out that game, Mo seemed on the verge of pulling a Papelbon on that full count.

And Bruney WAS one of our better middle relievers, please send him to Scranton immidietly Cashman. 

Still, 3.5 GA of the Sox: 

Just as planned.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 29, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> F*** this sh*t! Bill Hohn is the worst umpire that has been given to the braves (in case you dont know him he's the one who screwed up in the braves vs redsocks game). This is his fifth time ejecting bobby cox and this time  really dont know why. The guy doesn't know the strike zone at all and this time he ejected brian mccann. Hope the braves file some kind of complaint.
> 
> *Edit: Oh and one more thing. He fist pumped the marlins catcher after the last strike of the game which made chipper pissed.*



He what?!?! 

Wow what a jerk.


----------



## Orga777 (Jul 29, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> F*** this sh*t! Bill Hohn is the worst umpire that has been given to the braves (in case you dont know him he's the one who screwed up in the braves vs redsocks game). This is his fifth time ejecting bobby cox and this time  really dont know why. The guy doesn't know the strike zone at all and this time he ejected brian mccann. Hope the braves file some kind of complaint.
> 
> *Edit: Oh and one more thing. He fist pumped the marlins catcher after the last strike of the game which made chipper pissed*.



While that is truely unprofessional IMO, I don't think bad calls were the reason Atlanta lost the game. Maybe they shouldn't give up three run home runs to the opposing pitcher of all people, and they could have pulled out a win. XD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2009)

Fuck this noise. I'm following the Nippon Leagues now.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 30, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> While that is truely unprofessional IMO, I don't think bad calls were the reason Atlanta lost the game. Maybe they shouldn't give up three run home runs to the opposing pitcher of all people, and they could have pulled out a win. XD



Yeah I know. Kawakami's pitching sucked today. Shame on bobby for not taking him out sooner. The umpire just made me even more pissed. The situation kind of seems funny to me now


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2009)

I would blame the umpire too.  I always do regardless 

But good game by Joba.  I hope he can keep this up.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> Fuck this noise. I'm following the Nippon Leagues now.



Sir I feel your pain.


----------



## E (Jul 30, 2009)

did ya know? ortiz roided


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 30, 2009)

*Big Papi Took Roids*



> Manny Ramirez and David Ortiz were among the 104 major league players listed as having tested positive for performance-enhancing substances in 2003, lawyers with knowledge of the results told The New York Times.
> 
> The two were key members of the Boston Red Sox World Series championship teams in 2004 and 2007.
> 
> ...




I knew Big Papi took steriods. He went from a pedestrian/ok hitter in the Twins organization to the most dangerous hitter in baseball as soon as he hit the sox lineup and after they started testing his numbers fell at a remarkable rate. Where are Jove and Maelstrom now huh? You guys scoffed when I said its obvious he did it... and to think he said anyone taking steroids/peds should be suspended from baseball for a year or is  it for life. Damn hypocrite. 

They(Yankee Haters) got on us for Clemens, Giambi, and A-rod and now look how its all turned.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, its not the biggest surprise Manny and Papi roided. Ortiz was a prime suspect. That being said, the names of the 104 guys should not have been made public. It was suppose to be confidential and it obviously wasn't been.

In other news, the Phillies are running away with the NL East after this Cliff Lee thing.


----------



## Early (Jul 30, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, its not the biggest surprise Manny and Papi roided. Ortiz was a prime suspect. That being said, the names of the 104 guys should not have been made public. It was suppose to be confidential and it obviously wasn't been.
> 
> In other news, the Phillies are running away with the NL East after this Cliff Lee thing.



The Phillies were running awaw with it long before we got Cliff. The only two teams that worry me in the NL are the Dodgers and Cardinals. 

And I wander how magical the red sox are now since they won those 2 titles on the backs of those cheaters


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2009)

My friends defended their Red Sox team by saying that Ortiz was framed, and Manny was just a douche in disguise.

I beg to differ.  I believe the Red Sox were always protected by their good friend George Mitchell, and I also believe that the douche in disguise was not Manny, but Mitchell.

I wasn't surprised Papi took it.  I wasn't surprised Manny took it either.  I'm slightly more disappointed in Manny, because despite the fact I hate him with a passion, I do have a limited amount of respect for him for being a great, consistent player.

Papi's comments against steroids will damage him further.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I knew Big Papi took steriods. He went from a pedestrian/ok hitter in the Twins organization to the most dangerous hitter in baseball as soon as he hit the sox lineup and after they started testing his numbers fell at a remarkable rate. Where are Jove and Maelstrom now huh?.



I follow the Honkbal Hoofdklasse now.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2009)

Fucking Braves giving the Red Sox Casey Kotchman for Adam LaRoche.

What the hell are they doing?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 31, 2009)

In other news, For about the 353rd time this season, the Yankee fanbase is proclaiming the season to be lost and are demanding the public castration of Brian Cashman and Joe Girardi:


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I would've liked the public castration/rape of Cashman...five years ago.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 31, 2009)

Least Hinske is keeping us in the game. He SERIOUSLY needs more starts.

I guess Cashman probably going to wait til the Pirates sell off Zach Duke like they always do to their best players.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2009)

Rich Harden is coming off the books next season, and based off how lucky we've been with Burnett, maybe Cashman will take a chance.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 31, 2009)

Unless it's off a waiver, Harden is irrelevent to me for right now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Fucking Braves giving the Red Sox Casey Kotchman for Adam LaRoche.
> 
> What the hell are they doing?



They seem to have a thing for trading players that play the same position.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 31, 2009)

question? why do people always say Tom Seaver had the highest percentage voted into the hall when Lou Gehrig was a unanimous selection? at least according to wiki.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't exactly know.

Well, I'm starting to wonder if the Yankees are mistaking Chicago for Boston cause of they have the word Sox in their name. 

Either way:

ch.259


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> question? why do people always say Tom Seaver had the highest percentage voted into the hall when Lou Gehrig was a unanimous selection? at least according to wiki.



Technically Gehrig was elected by a special vote because he didn't have to wait for the mandatory five years to be elected, so I guess they don't count it as a regular election.


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 1, 2009)

I can understand the lost last night since Mitre (who just sucks) was pitching, but they had no business losing that first game on Thursday. That was some of the worst fielding I ever had the mispleasure of seeing.

Were the Yanks channelling the Nationals or something? Now they only have a 1.5 game lead... Ugh...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

I realized that of the top four teams in baseball (as of yesterday), I dislike or hate three of them, and they keep on winning 

Story of my life


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 1, 2009)

@Orga:

Unless the Oreo's can do us a big favor, it is starting to look like we will soon be only 0.5 GA.

EVERYBODY PANIC!!! IF YOU HAVE A SMALL CHILD, USE IT AS A SHIELD!!!

THEY LOVE THE TENDER MEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

I've already put my family into a bomb shelter, that should be enough right Kage?

If not, I've set up a intricate tripwire system by my front door and back door, and bought a few Beretta Storms legally with papers.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 1, 2009)

Also Jeff, this is a warning brought to you by the Helghan Security Force (HSF)

WARNING! The Yankees have lost three in a row today. As a result, bandwagon fans have escaped from District 8, all HSF forces are being deployed to contain the outbreak as I speak. In case bandwagoners are seen outside the District 8 security perimeter, contact your nearest HSF station and report any sightings. Bandwagon fans are known for being annoying and obnoxious. DO NOT try to apprehend them. For further details, go to the District 8 site at these or dial 1-996-2003 for more information.

This message has been brought and paid for by Helghan Security Forces.

*Helghan Security Forces: Keeping Yankee fans safe, by keeping bandwagoners seperate*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

The report doesn't say anything about popping a cap in asses...because apprehending entitles that they are alive 

Looks like the Cliff Lee acquisition was wise


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 1, 2009)

Take this as an effect of me watching the District 9 trailer way too many times already.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

The trailer definitely entices me into watching it as soon as it comes out


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 1, 2009)

To me the film looks like a cross of Close Encounters of the Third Kind meets Blade Runner.

Look on the bright side, at this rate we become so numb to losing that the win we'll be savored next time.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> To me the film looks like a cross of Close Encounters of the Third Kind meets Blade Runner.
> 
> Look on the bright side, at this rate we become so numb to losing that the win we'll be savored next time.



I was thinking that too 

Well, I'm still optimistic.

Jerry Hairston Jr. will make me proud of him


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2009)

Because I'm bored:

Posted by Yhoat of the New York Yankee message board

"Up 3-0 and losing 4 straight is the worst choke in sports history, and they did it against their greatest rival. Since that series the Red Sox have been the winners and the Yankees have been the losers. It's been a complete reversal. The difference is, the Yankees went from being the greatest franchise in the history of sports to the punchline of a Red Sox joke.

No fans have had to see their team fall so far except Yankee fans."

Apprently he's either a closet Red Sox fan or he's mistaken the Yankee's NY logo for the Mets.

Either way:


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2009)

I think the worst off fans in the Major Leagues are the Pirates ones.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 2, 2009)

Can't blame them though. Ownership doesn't seem to give a shit about the Pirates, so they must think that they shouldn't either.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2009)

Security update brought to you by Helghan Security Forces.

ATTENTION! The Yankees have broken their losing streak and have finally beaten a team with the word Sox on their name. HSF forces are nearing completion in the suppression of the Bandwagoner's revolt in District 8. Code Level Cody Ransom has now dropped to Level Ian Kennedy. Keep in mind, HSF is still urging fans to keep their homes secure until the rebellion has been totally supressed.

Remember, go to the District 8 site at stock or dial 1-996-2003 for more information.

This message has been brought and paid for by Helghan Security Forces.

*Helghan Security Forces: Keeping Baseball fans safe, by keeping bandwagoners seperate*


----------



## Jeff (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm proud of the Milkman.

He keeps on raising his trade value pek


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 3, 2009)

Kansas City is on the verge of DFA'ing Sidney Ponson.

I'm sure you can make a educated guess on where his next destination is going to be. ........


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2009)

oo oo oo me!  I can make an educated guess Kage!  Meeee.

Pirates


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 3, 2009)

Close, but who else do you think is going to try and claim Ponson's waiver? What other team is in need of an "experinced arm" for the August run.

Hint, it's not the Mets.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2009)

LA Galaxy?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 3, 2009)

No...Chelsea FC. 

A look into the future.

New York Post headline:

"*Welcome-home barhop goes south for Joba and Ponson*"


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 3, 2009)

The Pirates


----------



## Jeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Yankees should pick up Michael Vick


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 3, 2009)

I hear he's great for the wildcat


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 3, 2009)

How about Plaxico to Anaheim?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2009)

I think Ryan Leaf may be a better fit.

Pack of criminals that's what they are.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 4, 2009)

Donte Stallworth to the Tribe?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Donte Stallworth to the Tribe?



I don't see why not.  He'll run right over the defensive backs.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2009)

He'll cover a lot of ground too.

Maybe pick him up as a defensive back-up.

EDIT:

STUPID RAYS.  Can't even score one run.  Full base, no outs.  One hit or walk, sac fly will be a walk-off and a win.  But no.  Two infield flies and a strike out.  What a joke.  I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 5, 2009)

At last! Cody Ransom DFA! 

LET US CELEBRATE!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wod-MudLNPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

I get confused between him and Cody Rasmus


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 5, 2009)

I think it's COLBY Rasmus. 

Difference is Rasmus will probably take NL RoY honors. Ransom will be forever branded with the Mark of Fail.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I think it's COLBY Rasmus.
> 
> Difference is Rasmus will probably take NL RoY honors. Ransom will be forever branded with the Mark of Fail.



 you are right.  Damn I have to change his name in my game, I created him as an up-and-coming player.

Wow Mets got their vengeance today.  Too bad another guy got injured.  What's gonna happen next, someone is going to pop a cap in Santana's ass?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 5, 2009)

No don't say that! The way things are going any mention of something bad happening comes true. 3 injuries in the past 2 games. Castillo sprained his ankle in a fall down the dugout steps, Niese first injured his left leg (well it looked like it was the left leg) then tests it out and pulls his right hammy, and finally Sheff seemed to re-injure his hamstring. WTF is this shit?!?!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 5, 2009)

I feel bad for the Mets at this point.  If Wang were healthy, we could let you borrow him .  Maybe even Kei Igawa


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 5, 2009)

Kei Igawa FTW Hey Nelson Figueroa filled in nicely, another AAAA pitcher wouldn't do us any harm.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey Shark, since you are a Mets fan...what do you think about people blaming Manuel or Minaya for this whole bomb of a season?


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2009)

Reddick in for Bay.  Might Guy is pleased with this display...of YOUTH! 

I'll probably be out to dinner for this...so no can follow gaem. 

You can take the series NY, I just want Joba to lose.


----------



## E (Aug 6, 2009)

i love how even the MLB has butthurt little bawwing bitches as part of their all-star lineup

lol prince


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2009)

E said:


> i love how even the MLB has butthurt little bawwing bitches as part of their all-star lineup
> 
> lol prince



All-Star Game is a little late don't ya think? 

But yeah lol Prince Fielder.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 6, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Hey Shark, since you are a Mets fan...what do you think about people blaming Manuel or Minaya for this whole bomb of a season?



I'll be honest, I've been throwing some of the blame at them as well, but certainly not as much as others. They're part of the blame (Manuel's ever changing lineups, some of Miniaya's poor moves), but the injuries have certainly hampered this season. I don't want to use that as an excuse, but its also hard not to take note of it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 6, 2009)

E said:


> i love how even the MLB has butthurt little bawwing bitches as part of their all-star lineup
> 
> lol prince



Prince's outburst was hilarious to me


----------



## E (Aug 6, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> All-Star Game is a little late don't ya think?
> 
> But yeah lol Prince Fielder.



no shit, i was talking about the typical all-star players of today, didnt know what to call 'em


----------



## Mael (Aug 6, 2009)

E said:


> no shit, i was talking about the typical all-star players of today, didnt know what to call 'em



Then phrase them something different than All-Star.  The implication is all too strong.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

...Good win for the Yanks yesterday.

I wonder what Papi has to say before the game today


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 7, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I'll be honest, I've been throwing some of the blame at them as well, but certainly not as much as others. They're part of the blame (Manuel's ever changing lineups, some of Miniaya's poor moves), but the injuries have certainly hampered this season. I don't want to use that as an excuse, but its also hard not to take note of it.



For the Mets I think it is actually a pretty good excuse. Beltran, Reyes, Delgado, Sheffield, all on the DL. That really hurts. Doesn't help they have hurt pitchers too. Hurt pitchers hurt ANY team. Especially if the Run Support isn't their due to massive injuries.

Anyway, lol at the Red Sox. Getting smacked around 13-6 last night. I hope the same thing happens tonight. 

....Except Burnett better have a better outing than Joba... Especially since Burnett got rocked his last outing and got rocked by the Red Sox twice earlier this year. He better make up for that.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

Even as a Yanks fan, I'm sad to see Smoltz DFA.

I have a huge respect for the Atlanta's Big Three: Maddux, Glavine, and Smoltz.

To see all their careers likely over, I'm greatly saddened.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 7, 2009)

Maybe it was best if they had just all retired at the same time, would have been kinda cool if they did.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

Maddux retired, Glavine hasn't yet, but I suspect he will, and Smoltz won't retire until his shoulder blows up.

What we might see five years down the road is Maddux in the HoF without a doubt.

Then a year later, Glavine.

Then a year after, Smoltz.


----------



## Mael (Aug 7, 2009)

Now this game's what I call a pitchers duel. 

I applaud both AJ and Beckett.

EDIT: Nice calls ump in the bottom of the 9th.  Wanna go home I see?

If the Sox do lose this game, then I'm going to have to go ahead and say that they're at 60-75% of not deserving the playoffs.  First a decrepit pitcher, then frigid bats.  It's bullshit really.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

This is a great game.  I love watching it on MLB Gameday 

I don't envy the people on my facebook.  After every single action that has occurred I've left a new status.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2009)

WHAT A CATCH BY DREW!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2009)

A-Roid does it again!


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2009)

Jeff said:


> A-Roid does it again!



Figures the roiders do it.   Too bad our own couldn't. 

Oh well...quite an impressive outing for all of our pitching.


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 8, 2009)

Talk about a grinding game... 14.2 Scoreless Innings.... Damn... Lets see who comes out the gates today ready to play. Could these last two days drain the Red Sox completely? Or will the Yankees suffer from an emotional high from the victory last night? Should be interesting to see.

A-Rod comes up and smacks a two-run shot. Gotta say, the man was due. Took 70+ at bats between Home Runs. Couldn't have come at a better time either. I love how it went from 26 Hits and 19 Runs between the two teams in the first game to 13 Hits and 2 Runs in 15 Innings betweent eh two teams. XD Went from HITS ALL AROUND to Pitching Duel of epic proportions. Simplely awesome.

But getting away from the Yanks Sox matchup, Mark Buehrle... Since that Perfect Game he is 0-3 and has an ERA over 8. Someone think he is drained from that experience and hasn't come down from the high yet?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> But getting away from the Yanks Sox matchup, Mark Buehrle... Since that Perfect Game he is 0-3 and has an ERA over 8. Someone think he is drained from that experience and hasn't come down from the high yet?



Whatever it is, the grace period is over, and he's killing my fantasy team.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2009)

does anyone know whats up with ichiro's rbi total of the last two years. I mean over the first 5-6 years in the majors his total was near 60 on average, but at least over fifty; and this year he is on a pace just over 40, and he had only 42 last year. And its not like his other offensive categories have slipped; i mean he is still my favorite player right now, but even for a lead off hitter, of his caliber, low 40s is kind of low.


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet Jesus...as a Boston fan I cannot come up with a viable excuse for a.)Ortiz's press conference and b.)just how terrible Boston's offense has been.

Then again...maybe I do have one.

I tend to think since 2004 Boston goes through 3-year cycles.  2005 they made it to the playoffs but lost to the White Sox, 2006 they never made it at all, 2007 was epic win, 2008 was playoffs but close loss to the Rays, 2009...well...could be 2006 all over again.

See you in 2010 NY.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 9, 2009)

Lets go Arod. Clutch hits.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Lets go Arod. Clutch hits.



Nah...leave that to Caveman and Tex, two people Joe Morgan would kill to fellate.

Sadly I have no answers as to how and why Boston can do this.  Again I stick with my 3-year theory.  By then Theo will figure out how not to fuck up.

God...even NESN doesn't kiss as much ass as the ESPN guys do.  Dicks out of mouths gentlemen.  You're supposed to be impartial.  Leave the pro-NY to YES.


----------



## E (Aug 9, 2009)

sweep   

in b4 "but that's only 4 games"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2009)

Let's go, DOOR Neptunus!


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2009)

E said:


> sweep
> 
> in b4 "but that's only 4 games"



See now that wasn't very nice. 

I remember in 2007 when Yankees fans tried legitimizing that they won the season series so whatever.  Yet...they had no ring that year.  Hmmmm...


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> does anyone know whats up with ichiro's rbi total of the last two years. I mean over the first 5-6 years in the majors his total was near 60 on average, but at least over fifty; and this year he is on a pace just over 40, and he had only 42 last year. And its not like his other offensive categories have slipped; i mean he is still my favorite player right now, but even for a lead off hitter, of his caliber, low 40s is kind of low.



Probably because the tail-end of the Mariners line-up sucks super ass.

I mean Ichiro is a lead-off hitter; most won't get elevated power numbers unless the bottom of the order gets on base.  Ichiro's slugging percentage last season was at least 40 points below his career average too.  This year, it is 40 points OVER.  The only explanation is he isn't getting enough situations in which he can drive in runs.


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 10, 2009)

SWEEP!
Head of the Red Sox by 6.5 Games! Ahead of the Rays by 8 Games! Plus they have the best Record in Baseball! All is going well in the Bronx that is for sure.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> SWEEP!
> Head of the Red Sox by 6.5 Games! Ahead of the Rays by 8 Games! Plus they have the best Record in Baseball! All is going well in the Bronx that is for sure.



You got us good I'll give you that, and the AL East looks all but unattainable for Boston (personally I don't care just as long as we're in the playoffs).  But I guess the only satisfaction I can carry this year so far is that we have three sweeps to your one even if we're racing for the WC.  





Hey if I'm lucky you'll play the Angels.  You know how much you NYers love the LA Angels amirite?


----------



## Orga777 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah.... The Yanks can't beat the Angels... for what ever reason... <.<' ANd we would end up getting the Tigers (or the Rangers if they pull out the Wild Card) actually in the first round, not the Angels, so that is besides the point... because hopefully the Angels will lose in the First Round.... <.<'

And stealing my Broom like that... bastard.  But yeah, we will get you guys next time too.


----------



## Mael (Aug 10, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> Yeah.... The Yanks can't beat the Angels... for what ever reason... <.<' ANd we would end up getting the Tigers (or the Rangers if they pull out the Wild Card) actually in the first round, not the Angels, so that is besides the point... because hopefully the Angels will lose in the First Round.... <.<'
> 
> And stealing my Broom like that... bastard.  But yeah, we will get you guys next time too.



If you're in Fenway, no dice.

You'd better hope the Angels don't rear their heads in your direction come first round or ALCS.  Chone Figgins, Torii Hunter, and the rest of their ilk love pissing on pinstripes.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

Angels seem to intimidate us, like some sort of bane.

Maybe with this sweep, at least we can gain some confidence.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 11, 2009)

Athletics dumped Jason Giamby Reason Unknown

Red sox got Victor Martinez

Yankees win 4-0 the series Vs Boston red sox 

Rays lose in 9th!

Luis Castillo going down stairs he bended his left ankle!!!

This is mets year with injured players in history!!!

San diego wins over mets K-rod pitching with 3 in base boom grand salami!!!

Yankees 1st in his divition

Boston Red Sox 1st in wild cart




For more infomation just private message me!


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 11, 2009)

Batting .194 is reason enough isn't it?


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 11, 2009)

Well it could be!


----------



## Mael (Aug 11, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> Athletics dumped Jason Giamby Reason Unknown
> 
> Red sox got Victor Martinez
> 
> ...



MLB.com helps too.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 11, 2009)

I know thanks for helping!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Batting below the Mendoza line will normally do that to a player


----------



## abstract (Aug 11, 2009)

haha, looks like the braves just ended the nationals winning streak.  

Hopefully the the cubs can pull out against the phils tonight, and then beat them tomorrow. 

If that happens, we will be 2 1/2 games back from first, going into a 3 game series at turner field where we have swept them this year  

go braves


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

The Braves pitching rotation has been amazing this season.

And the great hitting from their infield positions have kept them afloat, even without a power hitter in the line-up.

Garrett Anderson was a great pick-up for them too


----------



## abstract (Aug 11, 2009)

Jeff said:


> The Braves pitching rotation has been amazing this season.
> 
> And the great hitting from their infield positions have kept them afloat, even without a power hitter in the line-up.
> 
> Garrett Anderson was a great pick-up for them too



yeah, as much as I love glavine- I think the key to this late surge has been bringing hanson up from the minors and getting rid of tommy. 

This kid is sick, 3.05 ERA with a 6-2 record and damn near 100 mph fast ball- all as a rookie.  I feel bad for batters that will have to face him in the years to come, he's the next holliday  

I think if we are really going to contend come october, mclouth has to produce like we expected him to. 

And also lets not forgot, the true ace of our staff Tim Hudson will be back at the end of the month


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

abstract said:


> yeah, as much as I love glavine- I think the key to this late surge has been bringing hanson up from the minors and getting rid of tommy.
> 
> This kid is sick, 3.05 ERA with a 6-2 record and damn near 100 mph fast ball- all as a rookie.  I feel bad for batters that will have to face him in the years to come, he's the next holliday
> 
> ...



Hanson has impressed me from day one...he has a weird delivery when he like cocks his wrist back or something.  It looks awkward, yet deceitful.  And why yes, I just typed the word cocks (waits around for some immature douche to laugh about it)

The releasing of Glavine for Hanson probably makes sense now.  Unless Glavine made some inconceivable comeback like Mike Hampton has done this year, I doubt he would have gone 6 - 2 like Hanson did.

At least their OF looks somewhat decent now.  Church is an upgrade over Francoeur in my opinion, he's more patient and has a good arm.

I forgot about Hudson  that could be a great lift to the Braves.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

Yanks win the series over Blue Jays 2-1!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

AL Central         

1st.Yankees ---
2nd.Red Sox  6.5 games



Yanks are winning by alot i say August is the horor for the red sox!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 12, 2009)

Braves FTW. Too bad chicago sucks balls right when I actually need them to win. Looks like my bravos have to take care of the phils ourselves.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice point yeah is not the year for chicago but braves are going good this year!


----------



## Mael (Aug 12, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> AL Central
> 
> 1st.Yankees ---
> 2nd.Red Sox  6.5 games
> ...



Actually chief, you need to look at your standings again.  Boston's 5.5 GB, not 6.5.  It's nice you're playing the Jays who seem to be giving you a hard time regardless.

Meanwhile Bay and Lowell are on a fucking roll.  Maybe Bay's got his streak back so have fun with him NY. 

Oh and I forgot to post this for shits and giggles:


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

The pitching of the braves is hmmm but the bat is good i kinda like Garret Anderson,Brian Mccan,Jeff Francoer Chipper Jones.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

We won the series to the Jays no more games in the time with Jays!!!We win the series 2-1!!!


----------



## Mael (Aug 12, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> Those tickets say 07 in front is from 2007 right???



Triple post...fix it.

And yes those were from Game 2 of the 2007 World Series.  I just felt like postin' 'em.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice!How much it cost the tickets?


----------



## Mael (Aug 12, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> Nice!How much it cost the tickets?



My dad was supposed to be with my uncle for this since my uncle's company got them.  My uncle wouldn't pay for the airfare so he took me instead.  Fucking awesome.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

Cool!U haved alot of fun right???


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Pedro may get his first win in a year


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

LoLz!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

Some one have the ringtone that says Theeeeeeeeeee Yankees Wiin!!!???


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 12, 2009)

lol at beer being thrown at victorino. That was the only entertainment of the game.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

LoLs I know Foolish but funny!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 12, 2009)

I kinda like the rare tings that go in MLB like a pitcher trying to hit A-Droid LOL!!!!


----------



## abstract (Aug 12, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> The pitching of the braves is hmmm but the bat is good i kinda like Garret Anderson,Brian Mccan,Jeff Francoer Chipper Jones.



waaa? 


if our batting could be above average, we would be top 3 in the country.  Our pitching has anchored us this year.  Also, francoer(I went to highschool with him ) got traded over a month ago :I


Anyways, WOOT.  Braves are the hottest team in the NL winning 7 of their last 8, going 17-9 since the allstar break and going 26-14(.650) in our last 40   

And the phillies are coming to town tomorrow.  


Jurrjens vs. hamels, fuck yeah 

and its gonna be happ vs. vasquez on game three.  Too bad it couldn't be hanson vs. happ.   Two best rookie pitchers this year vs each other would be fuckwin.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 12, 2009)

PEDRITOOOOO!!! Damn its to bad he with the Phils, I'll have to curb my enthusiasm a bit


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2009)

abstract said:


> waaa?
> 
> 
> if our batting could be above average, we would be top 3 in the country.  Our pitching has anchored us this year.  Also, francoer(I went to highschool with him ) got traded over a month ago :I
> ...



Atlanta is on a tear thanks to their starting pitching.  And their batting is silently putting up just enough runs to win.

They have six solid starters right now.  Kawakami is 5 - 9, but has a lower ERA than Lowe.  He's solid.  If Hudson doesn't return full strength, at least they have insurance


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 13, 2009)

Wat Jeff is saying is so true!!!... This is the NYM Year that they havealot of inyuried players!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 13, 2009)

Chi Cubs are going bad mon!!!Look at stats not so very bad but bad!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 13, 2009)

Some one like the yankees???


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2009)

If my team was as shitty as the Cubs, I'd throw my beer, too.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 13, 2009)

The funny thing is that security got the wrong guy


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 13, 2009)

LOlz man the Cubs are garbage!!!I can throw rootbeer to Kosuke!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Thorn said:


> If my team was as shitty as the Cubs, I'd throw my beer, too.



This is eerily similar to something I said to my friend when it happened


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 14, 2009)

Me thinks the M's would have been better off keeping Washburn.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy shit Matsui went off today.

4 - 5, 5 RBIs.  He's one of those silent guys coming through.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess if I keep saying Matsui should be traded, hes gonna keep making me look bad. Not upset at all about that tho.


----------



## Mael (Aug 14, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I guess if I keep saying Matsui should be traded, hes gonna keep making me look bad. Not upset at all about that tho.



Odd how shitting on a player only makes them strike back at you.

I still don't like Clay Buchholz but he impressed me yesterday.  Too bad Verlander is a beast against both NY and Boston.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Odd how shitting on a player only makes them strike back at you.
> 
> I still don't like Clay Buchholz but he impressed me yesterday.  Too bad Verlander is a beast against both NY and Boston.



Yeah he did quite good.  But Verlander was just beast and had his fastball working.  Jason Bay looked befuddled with the high heat.  Like he was thinking "what the fack is this?"

Cubs showing Pirates fans why they should never go to PNC again.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 14, 2009)

U crazy!!!Matzui is good they need to trade is Jose Molina!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2009)

Why the hell is everyone hitting for the cycle this year?

Who's next, Mike Hampton?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 14, 2009)

You watch out, he might just do it


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2009)

*Places bet*

Alright, let's go Mike Hampton.  Complete, 4 for 4 game ftw!

Great win by the Yankees today.  MVP Tex came through again with some timely hitting.  And after he sexually assaulted the water cooler, Pettitte hit a rhythm for some reason 

I like how the guys on MLB Network said that Joba is "out of a job" if he can't make it as a starter.  If we just plop Joba in in the 6th or 7th, or in the 8th when we have a large lead, it's lethal.  He can eat innings like he can eat baby animals.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 15, 2009)

And I thought K-Rod was the example for closers to fail at life. :



=

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ytCEuuW2_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 15, 2009)

Well... another one goes down. Cain hit Wright on the head with a 90-something fastball. Looked like he may have lost consciousness for a bit. Nothing on purpose though, the ball just got away from him


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay, now I'm wondering if Obama should start granting Purple Hearts to the entire Mets franchise. 

Worse part for the Mets is that it seems ownership is still commited to seeing Minaya right the sails for another couple of years.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2009)

They should get back Steve Phillips


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 15, 2009)

Who should get back Phillips???


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeff said:


> They should get back Steve Phillips



No, just no


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> No, just no



Why?

He's part of the best team in baseball


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 16, 2009)

As per BSPN


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 16, 2009)

Yanks keep the lead to Boston and Shark Skin BSPN??Wat's that??


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2009)

This thread has been inactive as long as I have been 

Is it just me, or is it when you hear Brett Tomko's last name "Tomko" I am reminded of the toy brand Tonka, which then leads me to remember my days of playing with toy bulldozers and dump trucks?


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 20, 2009)

It's true it has been alot time inactive!!!Come on people let's talk about MLB


----------



## Kirabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Red Sox will make the Playoffs one way or another >_>


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 20, 2009)

Most likely will come via Wild Card unless the Yanks decide to one up the Mets when it comes to imploding in September.

On another front, who else finds it disturbingly fascinating that the entire Angels lineup is batting .300? :S


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 21, 2009)

Detroit is coming back!!!!I say Detroit tigers are playing good now!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 21, 2009)

O and Dodgers are doing well worktwo!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 21, 2009)

Yanks keep lead to boston!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 21, 2009)

O and Boston Red Sox are winning the wild cart!


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Most likely will come via Wild Card unless the Yanks decide to one up the Mets when it comes to imploding in September.
> 
> On another front, who else finds it disturbingly fascinating that the entire Angels lineup is batting .300? :S



@ZK: Dude...learn to merge your posts.

@Kage: The Angels are your nemesis.  They always have been.  I'd be very wary for them.

Now about this series, my spider sense tingles with Penny/Tazawa/Beckett (not really Beckett) against Pettitte/AJ/CC (that order right?).  Boston's offense seems to be coming back, but that pitching scares me.  If Boston loses it'll be the pitching IMO.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont anderstand why Mets are losing so much!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 21, 2009)

Dodgers are right now kicking buts!


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2009)

Penny already in top form.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 21, 2009)

So I hear you guys claimed Wagner off waivers.


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> So I hear you guys claimed Wagner off waivers.



I just don't care any more.  This is one disaster after another since the FO thought Brad Penny was a good idea along with John Smoltz...but shit at least Smoltz tried.  That was just pathetic...and it wasn't the offense's fault this time.  The offense tried hard.

Maybe 2009 is the hard knock year and 2010 will be the fuck shit up year.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2009)

Wagner has a fastball, but I heard his command still needs retuning.


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2009)

Wakefield is reported as possibly coming back to the rotation as early as next week bumping Brad Penny off.

That is awesome news.   Wakefield can be a hit-generating machine but at least he has my and NY's respect.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 22, 2009)

Yankees keeping lead to boston and Rays coming too for 2nd place!


----------



## Mael (Aug 22, 2009)

Ahhh...sweet sweet payback.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey but if they keep the lead!!! O  and yep Wakefield is reported!!!


----------



## less (Aug 23, 2009)

The Onion still owns.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey wat is onion on baseball?...

I'm sereus I don't know wats that!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry for the second post bad connection!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 24, 2009)

Triple post again


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 24, 2009)

I deleted 1 I'm sorry about the triple posts!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 24, 2009)

Texas Rangers 1 game for the wild cart Yankees are 1st!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 25, 2009)

The Futility of the Mets is now complete :

Valkyria Chronicles Episode 21 sub


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 25, 2009)

So lets see...

Currently on the DL
Reyes
Wright
Beltran
Delgado
Santana
Maine
Putz
Niese
Nieve
Cora
Fernando Martinez
Ramon Martinez

DL escapees (those that went on the DL this season and came off)
Pagan
Church
Schneider 
Perez
Sheffield

Damn...


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 25, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> So lets see...
> 
> Currently on the DL
> Reyes
> ...



Mets are so dead!




Look at that they have praticly all in DL!!!
All the good people are on DL!Man they are gonna be last!


----------



## Thorn (Aug 26, 2009)

Lights On Lidge needs to get fucking benched.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 26, 2009)

His psyche is so fragile. The Phils were "lucky" (I wouldn't call it that, but for lack of a better word) that Lidge was perfect last season. If he's untouchable then his confidence is untouchable, but if he gets beat forget about it. At this point the best thing the Phils could hope for is to maybe give some save to someone else (Madson maybe) along with Lidge and hope he can regain his form.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 26, 2009)

Lidge had his good times but now he is to old Phils got  him cuz they don't have too many pitchers!


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 26, 2009)

He's not too old. I don't really think this has anything to do with his age. We saw how he broke down after Pujols had that smash off of him back in 06. He fell off the face of the earth after that for a while. Then the Phils picked him up as a FA in 08 and he found his old self again. But this season he's fallen apart again. Any Phillies fans know if he might be injured?


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 26, 2009)

Yankees win 9-2 to Texas Rangers!!!


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 26, 2009)

O and Boston Red Sox win 3-2 by an David Ortiz walk-off homer!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 26, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> He's not too old. I don't really think this has anything to do with his age. We saw how he broke down after Pujols had that smash off of him back in 06. He fell off the face of the earth after that for a while. Then the Phils picked him up as a FA in 08 and he found his old self again. But this season he's fallen apart again. Any Phillies fans know if he might be injured?



Could be injured.  His speed has dipped a bit this year, and it would be reasonable to believe his mechanics are messed up from a nagging injury he's attempting to hide or work through.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Aug 27, 2009)

Yanks win Red sox win the leader board keeps normal!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 27, 2009)

Yankees lost today


----------



## Thorn (Aug 28, 2009)

The only thing Lidge has injured is his ego.  I say put Myers in the closer spot.  Madson has said that he's not comfortable as a closer.  But I think he should suck it up anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2009)

I may be a little late to the party, but Scott Kazmir on my Angels .


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 30, 2009)

Thats it. I've had it. Screw bobby cox and this nonclutch team! Its time to get a new manager and chipper is reaching the end of his carreer. I mean seriously he is like what, 7 for 50 in the past month? As for cox, what the hell is wrong with you. Greg norton is crap yet you let him pinch hit for gorecki when he is ten times better than he is. Hell, even jurjens can hit better and he's the F***ing pitcher! If I dont see improvement, I say we trade chipper for adrian gonzlez or something.....Ok, I'm done with my rant. Sorry if I sounded stupid cause I normally dont watch baseball but we never win when we have to. The braves are simply not clutch. I hope they prove me wrong


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh Hairston!


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> Thats it. I've had it. Screw bobby cox and this nonclutch team! Its time to get a new manager and chipper is reaching the end of his carreer. I mean seriously he is like what, 7 for 50 in the past month? As for cox, what the hell is wrong with you. Greg norton is crap yet you let him pinch hit for gorecki when he is ten times better than he is. Hell, even jurjens can hit better and he's the F***ing pitcher! If I dont see improvement, I say we trade chipper for adrian gonzlez or something.....Ok, I'm done with my rant. Sorry if I sounded stupid cause I normally dont watch baseball but we never win when we have to. The braves are simply not clutch. I hope they prove me wrong



Atlanta has never been clutch. We were division champs 14 years straight and only won one World Series. But I agree Chipper is past is peak and Cox may need to leave.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 31, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Oh Hairston!



LOL at how Girardi picked up his chin.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 3, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> Thats it. I've had it. Screw bobby cox and this nonclutch team! Its time to get a new manager and chipper is reaching the end of his carreer. I mean seriously he is like what, 7 for 50 in the past month? As for cox, what the hell is wrong with you. Greg norton is crap yet you let him pinch hit for gorecki when he is ten times better than he is. Hell, even jurjens can hit better and he's the F***ing pitcher! If I dont see improvement, I say we trade chipper for adrian gonzlez or something.....Ok, I'm done with my rant. Sorry if I sounded stupid cause I normally dont watch baseball but we never win when we have to. The braves are simply not clutch. I hope they prove me wrong



I wouldn't blame it on Cox and Chipper.

Cox is doing his best with what Wren gives him.  Can't help it that the Braves invested solely on pitching the past few years and only met success this year after dropping bucks on Lowe and Vazquez.  Braves are being like Oakland.  No hitting at all.  Signing shit that won't develop because well, they just suck.

And Chipper, well he's past his peak but who would they put at 3B who is better and cheaper than him at this point?  Hernandez?  Prado?  Chipper pads the order rather well.  A veteran hitter like him; maybe one of the best switch hitting power players of all time, will still carry a missed location pitch into the stands, regardless of side of plate.


----------



## Orga777 (Sep 5, 2009)

...Chipper Jones may have lost a step or two from five or six years ago, but he is still a great player. So what, he is having a down year. You can't claim he is "done" when he batted .364 just last year and won the NL Batting Title. How about getting peple around Chipper Jones instead of a bunch of mediocrity? Seriously, the only other two batters in that line-up that are any good besides Chipper are McCann and Escobar. Especially with McClouth on the DL and even he is really inconsistent.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Great double-header win by the Yankees today.

Good showing out of Burnett too.  The Rays should be in panic mode right now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 8, 2009)

Shame the Captain couldn't break Gehrig's hit record last night, kind of weird he went 0-fer while Molina hit 3-3.

On the other hand, I'm hoping the Giants could make an eventual run soon.


----------



## Hinako (Sep 8, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Great double-header win by the Yankees today.
> 
> Good showing out of Burnett too.  The Rays should be in panic mode right now.


Rays are done. Boston looks like a lock for wild, tho their pitching is questionable. I'm always perplexed at how people released from Boston are doing better now, that they are no longer part of Boston. <_<


----------



## Orga777 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hinako said:


> Rays are done. Boston looks like a lock for wild, tho their pitching is questionable. I'm always perplexed at how people released from Boston are doing better now, that they are no longer part of Boston. <_<



Actually it isn't that odd. Brad Penny and John Smoltz have been in the National Leauge their entire careers. It is a big culture shock going to the American Leauge from the national Leauge since the Hitting is so much better. Not to mention being in the harshest division like the AL East that have scary good line-ups (even Baltimore has a good line-up.) Penny going to San Fransisco and Smoltz going to St. Louis puts them back in a leauge where numebers are usually better for Pitchers.

Anyway, yeah, Tampa is DONE. It doesn't help that Carlos Pena is out for the rest of the year, and Texas has too many injuries to stay in the race I believe. Looks like it should be Boston as the Wild Card unless they totally collapse.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 8, 2009)

Forecasted playoff picture:

AL:

East: NY Yankees
Central: Tigers
West: Angels
WC: Boston

NL:

West: Dodgers
Central: St. Louis
East: Philly
WC: Giants/Rockies

Aside from the NL wild card, it seems most of the playoff contenders have already locked off the opposition.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

I am disappoint.

The two teams I dislike to the max will make the playoffs this year.  At least the Yanks are a lock.  I'll have someone to cheer for this postseason.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 8, 2009)

What's the other team not-named Boston that you hate the most?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 8, 2009)

Angels.

Actually I hate the Dodgers too, because I hate Manny


----------



## Mael (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Angels.
> 
> Actually I hate the Dodgers too, because I hate Manny



That's because the Angels most of the time run train on NY.  A damn shame you never play them in the playoffs because while a chance exists for Detroit to beat NY, more than likely the bats will be too much even if NY's pitching isn't top notch.  If anything NY's biggest threats are the Angels and Red Sox.  Should they make it to the WS I sure do hope the Dodgers (Manny loves NY ) or the Cardinals play 'em.  Though they are NL I have a feeling Pujols will remind some naysayers about doubting the NL against the AL.

As for Boston, I liked the win but honestly I don't feel good anymore winning against Baltimore.  It's like pushing a crippled kid.  Boston has to get its act together (and it kind of has) if it's to beat LA, Detroit, or NY.  Beckett needs to return to no BS mode, the bats have to stay active and not just against Baltimore, Bay has to stop fucking up defensively, and honestly everything has to be running with all cylinders.  

I'm glad we picked up Wagner btw.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 9, 2009)

For additional information regarding the sudden return to form of Penny and Smoltz in the NL.

Does this at last confirm that NL pitching is snuff compared to the AL?


----------



## Orga777 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> For additional information regarding the sudden return to form of Penny and Smoltz in the NL.
> 
> Does this at last confirm that NL pitching is snuff compared to the AL?



No, I don't think that is the issue at all. It just takes a year or two for pitchers to get used to the better hitting in the American League after coming over from the National Leauge. Remember, in the NL, they face a Pitcher. The AL faces a Designated Hitter. Very different experience.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 9, 2009)

Orga777 said:


> No, I don't think that is the issue at all. It just takes a year or two for pitchers to get used to the better hitting in the American League after coming over from the National Leauge. Remember, in the NL, they face a Pitcher. The AL faces a Designated Hitter. Very different experience.



Well, Beckett and Schilling due come to mind about NL pitchers making the successful transition to the AL after a couple of years.

Also, whoever came up with the new Joba rule for 3 IP needs to have the Mark of Fail branded on his forehead.


----------



## E (Sep 16, 2009)

i love me a nice brawl


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 16, 2009)

I never thought I would say this but.....I WANT JEFF FRANCOUER BACK!!


----------



## El Torero (Sep 18, 2009)

Who is following World Cup?

Baseball doesn´t exist in Spain so nobody knows there is being a WC right now...and nobody knows we gave the big surprise of the competition and pwned Venesuela 8-1


----------



## abstract (Sep 23, 2009)

...So bobby cox is stepping down. 


As a life long braves fan, this really really sucks. 

bobby WAS the braves organization.  Ted Turners gone, Bobby's gone, mizone's gone, and soon chipper will be the last peace of our great 90's teams- and he'll be gone in a couple of years.


I really don't know what to think about this :\


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL Lidge is terrible. The one time I needed the phillies to win and he ****ed everything up. Now the fish are still on us.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Sep 27, 2009)

Yankees win over Boston 4-2 and yanks are AL East Champs!!!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 28, 2009)

YES! My bravos are getting closer to the wild card


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2009)

It was nice seeing the Angels win the AL West.

The way they included Adenhart in the celebration was touching. I almost shed a tear while watching it.


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2009)

detroit better spank that minnesota ass


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2009)

Its hard to believe detroit will beat minnesota in minnesota the way both teams are playing. Either way, whoever wins will have their pitching staff in shambles when they get to yankee stadium.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, if the Tigers choke again, it may be worst than the 2006 World Series. Actually no, that will always be worse.


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2009)

Zukuru said:


> Its hard to believe detroit will beat minnesota in minnesota the way both teams are playing. Either way, whoever wins will have their pitching staff in shambles when they get to yankee stadium.



minnesota is a beast atm, it's gonna take a lot for detroit to pull out of this one

they can be in shambles all they want once they go against NY :ho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2009)

E said:


> they can be in shambles all they want once they go against NY :ho



I'm with you with that one all the way.

I am interested in one thing though. It seems that joe girardi has his mind set on his starting rotation based on how he set the three pitchers to pitch in tampa. I'm wondering if he still intends to go with burnett in game 2 and andy in game 3 or the other way around. Burnett is better at home than andy is and andy is better on road than burnett is. It would make sense that way.


----------



## E (Oct 6, 2009)

^^ yea pitching burnett at home definetly makes a lot sense

ffffff tonight at 5 

hope the cabrera thing doesnt throw detroit's focus off


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 7, 2009)

^me too.


----------



## E (Oct 7, 2009)

^^but it did


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2009)

E said:


> ^^ yea pitching burnett at home definetly makes a lot sense
> 
> ffffff tonight at 5
> 
> hope the cabrera thing doesnt throw detroit's focus off



Cabrera fired in 3...2...1...

Oh how I wish the Twins would win but I'm predicting a massive spanking via NY.


----------



## E (Oct 7, 2009)

is cabrera still under contract?
detroit could get something for him

overnight flight to ny after a 12 inning game =


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2009)

E said:


> is cabrera still under contract?
> detroit could get something for him
> 
> overnight flight to ny after a 12 inning game =



You can bet your ass that he's no longer welcome in Detroit after that little drunken soiree before one of the biggest games of his team's season.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm starting to get pumped up for this game tonight at yankee stadium. This is what we brought C.C. Sabathia to New York for. I'm somewhat nervous because minnesota is on a hot streak. I think they won like 17 out of 21. Then again minnestota could be a little exhausted after that emotional game and getting into new york at 5am.


----------



## E (Oct 7, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> You can bet your ass that he's no longer welcome in Detroit after that little drunken soiree before one of the biggest games of his team's season.


there were people here in MI saying that he shouldnt even have played in last night's game lol
mehh, he tried to do something in the game but in the end it really was a fuckover

i really wanted to catch the yanks in detroit ;__;

i'm pretty sure one of the white sox that he was hanging with was ozzie guillen


Zukuru said:


> I'm starting to get pumped up for this game tonight at yankee stadium. This is what we brought C.C. Sabathia to New York for. I'm somewhat nervous because minnesota is on a hot streak. I think they won like 17 out of 21. Then again minnestota could be a little exhausted after that emotional game and getting into new york at 5am.


exactly, sabathia is a beast


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2009)

E said:


> exactly, sabathia is a beast



Exactly, just like he was in 2007's ALCS and.........


----------



## E (Oct 7, 2009)

2007 =/= 2009


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2009)

E said:


> 2007 =/= 2009



We'll see about that.  If CC chokes then it only strengthens the case that he is no playoff pitcher.


----------



## E (Oct 7, 2009)

yea i suppose so

i'm not the kind of fan that talks smack and stuff to the other teams' fans (i mean i do, but it's just friendly banter ) so i wish all the teams luck and may the best one win


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2009)

E said:


> yea i suppose so
> 
> i'm not the kind of fan that talks smack and stuff to the other teams' fans (i mean i do, but it's just friendly banter ) so i wish all the teams luck and may the best one win



Indeed may the best one win...

I just cannot stand to give Hank Steinbrenner or DUI Joba vindication though.  He's a huge reason why I despise the Yanks.


----------



## E (Oct 7, 2009)

oh hank stenbreinner's a prick, i can agree with you on that


and joba is still a noob, and if he expects to remain a yank that won't happen again


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2009)

Hell Yeah, Phillies are taking the Title back.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 7, 2009)

GODZILLA!!!!!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2009)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Yankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees  Win.


----------



## E (Oct 8, 2009)

jeter was a monstah 

and CC


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, one game down, ten more to go.

Let's see how AJ fares with Molina tomorrow.

I'm a bit surprised LA managed to scrape a win off of Carpenter.


----------



## E (Oct 8, 2009)

torre knows his shit when in the playoffs


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 8, 2009)

I think deep down, Torre is aching for the chance at vengeance against the Steinbrenners should there be a NY-LA Series.


----------



## E (Oct 8, 2009)

anybody in his shoes would want the same


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 8, 2009)

There's still two to four games left for both NY and LA. Well see how both of them get by first before we come to speculations.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> I'm a bit surprised LA managed to scrape a win off of Carpenter.



If I was a cardinal fan I would be unbelieveably pissed at carpenter. He won 19 games during the year and performs like that?!

I don't have any solid basis for this since he never pitched a game in the postseason but I got a good feeling about burnett for some reason. Just gotta wait and see what happens.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 8, 2009)

He does have Molina catching for him. And for reasons still unknown AJ prefers him over Posada.

Burnett also seems to do better during home games than on the road. For Pettite it's the complete opposite.


----------



## E (Oct 8, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> There's still two to four games left for both NY and LA. Well see how both of them get by first before we come to speculations.


yea true that


Zukuru said:


> I don't have any solid basis for this since he never pitched a game in the postseason but I got a good feeling about burnett for some reason. Just gotta wait and see what happens.


burnett will do good 


Kagekatsu said:


> He does have Molina catching for him. And for reasons still unknown AJ prefers him over Posada.
> 
> Burnett also seems to do better during home games than on the road. For Pettite it's the complete opposite.


well, today he said it doesn't matter who catches for him

looks to me like girardi is doing the accommodations for him

it all looks to be flowing nicely in the rotation


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 8, 2009)

Regarding the whole Molina situation brings in a double-edge. Jose's certainly has more cohesion with AJ and is a better defensive catcher than Posada. Offensively though he's a groundballer who half the time manages to get a grounder single, and the other half turn into DP's.

I am at least pleased though that CC got the job done without too much damage.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 9, 2009)

I probably would not like to be Matt Holliday at this moment.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 9, 2009)

Its unbelievable how he botched that catch.


----------



## Berserk (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, there goes A-Rod's postseason "choker" tag.


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2009)

Well now the Red Sox do it the hard way...

It's never easy in Boston...never.

Should LA win, you've got some Angels that want to seriously run train on you NY.  Beware Zombie Adenhart.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 10, 2009)

So disappointed in the Dodgers-Cards series. Really thought it'd shape up to be a pretty good NLDS, but it just didn't happen. Oh well.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 10, 2009)

Blame it on Holliday.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 10, 2009)

Torre is driven on a personal crusade to exact vengeance on the Steinbrenner family.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2009)

good game yesterday by the Yankees both ARod and Tex where great. ARod has hit every time he comes on with RISP in the series. the dodgers and cardinals series was short. it was not all holliday's fault franklin should have closed the game he had 2 out with a runner on second.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

damn can't believe the angels actually beat the redsoxs. that's a shocker.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 11, 2009)

We didn't even get to see Daisuke...


----------



## Hinako (Oct 11, 2009)

It's Cinco Ocho's fault.


----------



## Jegan747 (Oct 11, 2009)

GO YANKEES!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

damn pavano is pitching really well so far. he trowing lots of strikes


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 11, 2009)

I blame that Emprah-cursed Metrodome.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

Pettitte and Pavano are mowing down hitters no hits allowed yet. looks like a pitchers duel.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2009)

ARod and Posada both Homer in 7th to take the lead


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 11, 2009)

Dang Redsox got raped by the angels. Well if the angels can beat the team that owns them then we can whoop the one that owns up. Bring it on Angels.


----------



## Nic (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice win by the angels, let's hope that their streak of beaten the yankees in the post season keep up.  Glad to see Vlad finally get a clutch postseason hit.


----------



## E (Oct 12, 2009)

crazy-ass colorado weather


----------



## Nic (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope we'll get nothing but an LA world series here.  Of course being from LA myself this would great.


----------



## E (Oct 12, 2009)

eww pacific time world series


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2009)

Nic said:


> Nice win by the angels, let's hope that their streak of beaten the yankees in the post season keep up.  Glad to see Vlad finally get a clutch postseason hit.



I don't know what francona was thinking of walking hunter to get to vlad.

But since I saw the angels break they're hex on the red sox I have a feeling the yankees will do the same against the angels. At least thats what I'm hoping.


----------



## Roy (Oct 13, 2009)

Nic said:


> I hope we'll get nothing but an LA world series here.  Of course being from LA myself this would great.



This.

Though I'd go either way with playing the Yankees or Angels, if we get that far. Freeway series, or Joe Torre vs his old team.


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2009)

Being ousted sucks but honestly I saw it coming.

Theo needs to make moves...nao.


----------



## Early (Oct 16, 2009)

Phillies didnt get lucky, they got clutch. 1-0 to the WFCs and home field advantage


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2009)

Series tied bitches.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> Series tied bitches.



The phillie bullpen is absolutely horrendous. Should've just let pedro pitch the 8th and take your chances with lidge in the 9th.


----------



## Roy (Oct 17, 2009)

Martinez pitched a real good game.

11th inning for the Angels and Yankees. Freaking great game, very exciting. 


Also, Why didn't we make a MLB Post Season Predictions thing?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh God, not Marte. 

Makes me wonder if their going to call this game soon due to the rain.


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

Lol. A-Rod cursing cause he couldn't win it. Which is what everyone does basically, but I'm cheering for the Angels..so =P


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going to have an ulcer before this game is over.

Though for great lulz, if the Yankees lose this game. I recommend you visit their message board on MLB.com.

Their's sore losers, and then there's the guys on that site.


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

Stupid Angels. 


And whats up with the Pies? >_<


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd take the time for a  moment here. But I am just mentally exausted from this game now.

Damn, that was one hell of a game.


----------



## Berserk (Oct 18, 2009)

A-Rod delivers again!!!!


----------



## E (Oct 18, 2009)

oh shit yo, sooo fucken epic

OH SHIT


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 18, 2009)

This is some epic stuff from my Yanks. Lets get this done in LA.


----------



## Roy (Oct 18, 2009)

Anaheim really, Dodgers is LA's team. The Angels just wanted to be LA also, but everyone here knows that they belong in Anaheim.

Cant wait for Game 3 tonight.


----------



## Early (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, the phillies are ass raping the dodgers right now 8-0 with cliff lee shutting down the dodgers save manny whos got two measley singles. Ive gotta say the dodgers offense seems pretty weak the last two games. Can't wait for Randy Wolfe to get the hell booed out of him in game 4.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 19, 2009)

Ladies and gentleman, the Yankee fanbase after a playoff loss.


----------



## Roy (Oct 20, 2009)

Mother fucking Dodgers.


----------



## Early (Oct 20, 2009)

Roy said:


> Mother fucking Dodgers.



Mother fucking Rollins .


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 20, 2009)

Broxton is not a closer.


----------



## Nic (Oct 20, 2009)

looks like another low scoring game between the yanks and angels right now.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2009)

Nic said:


> looks like another low scoring game between the yanks and angels right now.



I shouldn't be surprised to see Kazmir failing so hard.

Man, I think Boston seriously would've had a better chance than this pathetic display from LA.


----------



## Early (Oct 20, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I shouldn't be surprised to see Kazmir failing so hard.
> 
> Man, I think Boston seriously would've had a better chance than this pathetic display from LA.



Come on man, people said the same thing last year. Red Sox lost, can't blame the Yankees for having a better go at the Angels.



Two bad calls in that inning, should been out at second, and swisher did not tag early, but i guess things balanced out.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 20, 2009)

Swisher should have not been called out. Bullshit call right there.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 20, 2009)

WTF that kid hitted a baseit to CC man i must be dreaming ohh and te game is 5-1 right now yankees!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 21, 2009)

I bet A-Roid's on the juice again.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 21, 2009)

@Thorn:

You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> @Early:
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.



Sorry but after several views at that game, the umps are seriously in question, even if NY had that game.

So far it's been pretty bad on the side of the AL.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 21, 2009)

I meant to write that at Thorn.

I agree, the Umpring has been beyond shitty.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 21, 2009)

Yanks are gunna win it.
C'mon, get your 27th win in the world series. it's about time they win again


Go New York. =]


----------



## Jimin (Oct 21, 2009)

There were bad calls but the Angels were dominated. They would improve their officiating though. It would suck if it was a close game.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 21, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> @Thorn:
> 
> You keep telling yourself that.



I'm going to yell it on the top of a mountain!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2009)

1 more win and the yankees go to the world series. both CC and Arod are dominating the Angels.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 21, 2009)

Yankees 3-1 to Angels Dodgers and Phillies 1-3

Go Yankz going for the 27 rings this year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 21, 2009)

Thorn said:


> I'm going to yell it on the top of a mountain!




Sure, and then Tex will remind who Pedro's daddy is.


----------



## Early (Oct 21, 2009)

Zanaya Kanizaby said:


> Dodgers and Phillies 2-2



face palm...


----------



## Early (Oct 21, 2009)

FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 21, 2009)

Early said:


> FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!



It's spelled "Phuck Yeah."


----------



## Early (Oct 21, 2009)

Thorn said:


> It's spelled "Phuck Yeah."



we dont censor in philly


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 22, 2009)

Phills pass to the WS and yankz 3-1 to Angels!!!


----------



## Early (Oct 22, 2009)

Holy ish 4-0 Angels after 1


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2009)

It seems that nothing Californian can do anything right. 

Honestly, LA is pathetic.  God I hope the Phillies don't get tainted with the fail juice that LA seems to have coursing through their veins.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 22, 2009)

C'mon Yanks 

I bet the coach is kicking himself right about now.

Lackey was doing his thing though


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 22, 2009)

Cmon angles your killing me . I knew the phillies would have to knock them out. I hate the yankees so much.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 22, 2009)

Girardi, I love ya, but you seriously deserve a kick in the nads after this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 22, 2009)

Honestly... has Brian Fuentes _ever_ scared anyone?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2009)

I think this will go 7. I can't say who will win though.


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2009)

Holy shit...LA didn't fuck this up.


----------



## Early (Oct 22, 2009)

Whoever we end up facing, its going to be like looking in the mirror. Neither of these teams quit.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 22, 2009)

Yankees...I R DISAPPOINT

A bad case of pitching ruined a good comeback.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 22, 2009)

I really don't want to see Nick Swisher anywhere near the lineup rotation until he gets kicked in the nads, 3392387402974 times.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 23, 2009)

Hut Hut wee lose  Yankz lose but now we will win in New York!!!


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad to see Joba contributed to that loss.  Fuck that pudgy brat.


----------



## Nic (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice win by the angels but it will be tough for them to seep NY on their home field.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 24, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Glad to see Joba contributed to that loss.  Fuck that pudgy brat.



Wow, I see you don't hide your hatred too often. But I expect it as a yankee fan myself.

In any case, I can't see us losing in game 6 tonight or if possible game 7 tomorrow. We got andy and C.C. so I'm not worried. Plus we got a team that will not give up no matter what the situation.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 24, 2009)

Game cancelled tomorrow Angels vs. Yankz don't lose that game!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2009)

hope yankees can finish off the angels tonight so they do not have to use CC till game one of the world series. andy should pitch well today


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2009)

Zukuru said:


> Wow, I see you don't hide your hatred too often. But I expect it as a yankee fan myself.
> 
> In any case, I can't see us losing in game 6 tonight or if possible game 7 tomorrow. We got andy and C.C. so I'm not worried. Plus we got a team that will not give up no matter what the situation.



I will tell you right now that I actually don't mind half of the Yankees.  I just really hate Joba Chamberlain for his apparent need to bean.  Paps may be an arrogant douche, but he doesn't do that.

Anywho, whoever wins this and the next will have a tough Philly opponent to play.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2009)

finally the yankees were able to hit with risp and it was damon who had struggled so far. and andy is pitching well. if the yanks can score 1 or 2 more runs pettittie can hold the angels until the 8th and the it will be mariano time.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2009)

Do I want LA to win?  Yes.

Do I think they will?  No.

EDIT: Ha.  Figures you try and get California to do something right, it ends up total fail.  Honestly, never have I seen a single ALCS team blunder so many times.  You'd think they were like the Washington Nationals.  Shit...the Nats could play better.

I guess I can only root for Philly now.  They seem at least a little competent.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 25, 2009)

3 outs away.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2009)

yankees win the pendent there going to the world series


----------



## Proxy (Oct 26, 2009)

That's what I'm talkin' about. All that's left is Philly. C'mon Yankees


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2009)

CC got the MVP. i wanted ARod to win it but CC was great this series as well.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 26, 2009)

This really sucks.

I hate both teams.

And A-Rod should be the ALCS MVP. He was the best player by far. He had 3 HRs, 6 RBIs, 5 runs and a .429 batting average.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida, Rua Agree to 'Immediate Rematch'
+
here

=


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 26, 2009)

I love it. DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YANKEEEEEEEEEEEES WINNN.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Oct 26, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> This really sucks.
> 
> I hate both teams.
> 
> And A-Rod should be the ALCS MVP. He was the best player by far. He had 3 HRs, 6 RBIs, 5 runs and a .429 batting average.



How many times do you hear of a pitcher putting up 20 k's - 1.19 era - 3 wins in 3 games in a post season? Thats why they gave it to him.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 28, 2009)

Watching game one of the world series now.

Derek Jeter struck out in the first inning, but the Yanks just made 3 outs in row. Of course this is only the bottom of the 2nd now, so it could go either way.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (Oct 28, 2009)

YANKS WINNN Yeah baby go YANKZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2009)

after the HR by Utley CC got dominating striking out the next 3 batters. arod and tex are up they need to get the run back plus more.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2009)

Just Blaze said:


> Chase Utley



I echo this sentiment.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

AJ Burnett vs. Cole Hammels in game 2?  Phillies might sweep!  They are definitely going up 2 games to none with that matchup looming.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> AJ Burnett vs. Cole Hammels in game 2?  Phillies might sweep!  They are definitely going up 2 games to none with that matchup looming.



You're not aware that it's Pedro going Game 2.


That means it's not just definite... IT'S ALREADY A PHILLIES WIN.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought Pedro was starting Game 2?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2009)

Pedro really?  That's a pretty risky move by the Phillies.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 28, 2009)

Can someone help me petition an Imperial bounty on Buck and McCarver?


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I love it. DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA YANKEEEEEEEEEEEES WINNN.



Not this time.  So much for the sweep. 



Just Blaze said:


> Pedro can't hit that's why



Pedro's a toss-up against the Yanks.  He might be 2004 Pedro, he might not.  Let's hope the offense can cover for him.  Utley seems determined enough to do that. 

Oh noes...a little rally from NY.  Let's see what they can do against a 100+ pitch Cliff Lee beast.

EDIT: The Phillies win.  Well done.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 28, 2009)

Magic-Lee dominant.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 28, 2009)

"Ballgame over! Phillies win! Theeeeeee Phillies win!"


I think that's a decent John Sterling.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2009)

Please let Pedro go 9... I do NOT want to see Brad Lidge in Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 28, 2009)

Well fuck tonight wasn't their night. 

I don't think the Yankees have ever lost game one, have they? 

No team is real easy to beat, but the Phillies are probably one of the tougher teams.

I am looking forward to looking forward to Jay-Z and Alicia Keys though tomorrow night.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2009)

Darkhope said:


> I don't think the Yankees have ever lost game one, have they?



I know for sure that they did to the Marlins.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 28, 2009)

It was nice to see the Yankees get pwned. But I hate both teams. This has been a bad year in sports for me.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

bad game for the yankees


----------



## Gabe (Oct 29, 2009)

good game 2 of the world series both Martinez and Burnett pitched really well. series tied. nice win for the Yankees. homeruns by Tex and Matsui


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 29, 2009)

When Matsui hit that home run I was like "Don't mess with him, he's a fucking ninja".


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2009)

Bring it back to Philly.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 29, 2009)

Much to Rollins chagrin, I see this series going the full seven games.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 30, 2009)

Darkhope said:


> When Matsui hit that home run I was like "Don't mess with him, he's a fucking ninja".



LMAO I thought the same thing! AJ did well tonight. And I have a lot of love for Tex tonight.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 30, 2009)

Wonderful game last night. I am most happy. Lets go put it in Phillies ass the nex few games(all sorts of homo).


----------



## Ximm (Nov 1, 2009)

World Series Update

Yankees wins 8-5 in Game 3
And takes a series lead of 2-1


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 1, 2009)

Nick Swisher, you are a very lucky man today. I was on the verge of ordering a voodoo doll based on you.

I'm glad to see you have me saving my money. 

2 more to go...2 more to go...


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 1, 2009)

Love it. We getting in that ass. Lets go Yanks.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 1, 2009)

Excellent. 8DDDD

Man, Philly is quiet tonight.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2009)

Good game, Yanks. Two more and parade tiem


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2009)

CC up today for the yankees if he pitches well like last time yankees will be one win closer to a world series championship. and Arod looks like he got his groove back


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2009)

yankees up 2-0 in the first inning


----------



## Ximm (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow! Tied ball game.
Exciting game now.


----------



## Mael (Nov 1, 2009)

Philly doing everything in its power to reverse my once positive opinion of it. 

Well...as much as I hate to say it, it looks like the scheming ways of Hank and Hal finally did something.

At least I still have 2004.   No 27th will take that away from me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2009)

whoa, big time base running by damon.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 1, 2009)

Yanks win 7-4

NY lead 3-1 in the world series


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 1, 2009)

Bwhahaha.

What a come back. Damon was awesome.

...Why wasn't there anyone at third base? Way to go Phillies. 

Yanks lead 3-1, but I'll hold off in claiming victory as we all know what's happened in the past and nothing is certain.

*GO NEW YORK.*


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL OMG Damon made me laugh so hard. That was soooo amazing and awesome, and....man...I can sleep well tonight. That was one wild game. Nice ending.


----------



## Darkhope (Nov 2, 2009)

lmao yeah.

Citizens Bank Park was mad quiet during the top of the 9th. 

Hah they let people in Yankee Stadium for free to watch it on the big screen. Packed.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Darkhope said:


> lmao yeah.
> 
> Citizens Bank Park was mad quiet during the top of the 9th.







A-Rod certainly shut them up. 



> Hah they let people in Yankee Stadium for free to watch it on the big screen. Packed.



Man, I wish I could have been there. I don't dare enter Citizens Bank Park. I'd be murdered. I'm sure. They were harassing people on the train the other day and throwing stuff at my boys. D:


----------



## MOTO (Nov 2, 2009)

Man, Jon Kruk sounds so bitter after every Phillies loss. On ESPN he brought up the point that the 3 teams Yankees have faced so far have failed to played up to the level they're capable of playing. Then he questioned are the Yankees really this good. Yes, Kruk, for some damn reason when a team faces the Yankees they just play bad, it has nothing to do with what the Yankees are doing. My gawd, I don't even care who win this series but give them some credit. I don't know why he is working the games for ESPN. Dude is such a fuckin blatant homer.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 2, 2009)

Pretty exciting game. Damon and A-Rod pulled through when they were needed the most. One more game, Yanks. Can't wait for a possible parade. Hopefully classes will be canceled (Professor's a fan)


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 2, 2009)

John roots for Philly, what a shock.  You dont see ex-Yankees being that bias in their comments. 

I love it. We are one more game away. Thats win helped the ease the Giants loss, a whole lot. I am very happy. 

@Darkhope- you going to the Parade if we win?


----------



## Orga777 (Nov 2, 2009)

One more win... just one more win.... Go Yanks! 

Tonight is going to be tough though. Cliff Lee is outrageously good and AJ Burnett is still a question mark. He will either come out and pitch like he did in Game 2 or he will come out and pitch like he did against the Angels. Hopefully he comes out and pitches like he did in Game 2 against the Phillies, because then the Yankees still have a shot against Cliff Lee.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 2, 2009)

I only got into watching baseball this year but I've really been enjoying it so far. It just sucks that it only airs in SA at like 3 am. The Yankees are defintely looking strong, though they defintely don't want to let the Phillies in through the backdoor. I have this sneaking suspicion that the Utley, Howard, Werth combo is going to kick in at a very inconvinient time for the Yankees. Sabathia is done for the series if I'm not mistaken. Granted Pettitte had a good game last he played, but can him and Burnett really stop the Phillies hitting now that they've seen them?


----------



## Orga777 (Nov 2, 2009)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I only got into watching baseball this year but I've really been enjoying it so far. It just sucks that it only airs in SA at like 3 am. The Yankees are defintely looking strong, though they defintely don't want to let the Phillies in through the backdoor. I have this sneaking suspicion that the Utley, Howard, Werth combo is going to kick in at a very inconvinient time for the Yankees. Sabathia is done for the series if I'm not mistaken. Granted Pettitte had a good game last he played, but can him and Burnett really stop the Phillies hitting now that they've seen them?



If needed, CC Sabathia will be able to come back Game 7 on three days rest once more.


----------



## Aspicom (Nov 2, 2009)

3-1 in the third, well see if the Yanks can come back and end it tonight. They come back so often as long as AJ hold the damage down.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 2, 2009)

Phils wins 8-6

Yanks lead 3-2 in series


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, snap we taking it to the BRONX.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 2, 2009)

Given how AJ on the road ain't the same pitcher he is at home. I thinks this loss was to be expected. Least the Yankees got themselves back with a chance so I'm encouraged.

I think Tex and A-Rod though need to switch places on the batting order.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2009)

To the Bronx I guess . Hopefully, the Yanks can take care of business there.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay, the longer the World Series goes on, the longer they push off the SEPTA strike...


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2009)

If Manuel knows what's good for him should there be a Game 7, he'll put Happ in instead of Hamels because apparently Hamels "just doesn't have the mental strength" anymore.

Any way to make Lee pitch again?


----------



## Proxy (Nov 3, 2009)

Hamels didn't explain himself based on what he said so...

In the Bronx, that's the best place to bring home a championship. Teixeira needs to loosen up out there and make some plays like he's been doing during the regular season.

And Damon always seems to come through. Here's hoping they have a blowout tomorrow.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Hamels didn't explain himself based on what he said so...
> 
> In the Bronx, that's the best place to bring home a championship. Teixeira needs to loosen up out there and make some plays like he's been doing during the regular season.
> 
> And Damon always seems to come through. Here's hoping they have a blowout tomorrow.



He said this:



But now apparently he has reversed it:



:S


----------



## Proxy (Nov 4, 2009)

It seems this turnabout came around after their victory in game five. This game can't come fast enough.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 4, 2009)

Matsui is Pedro's daddy.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 4, 2009)

This just further reminds me just how much Charlie Manuel fails.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Yankees lead the game 4-1 but damon injured his calf and is out for the game.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 4, 2009)

First child will be named Matsui.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 4, 2009)

My set better not be premature. Way to fail and give up that homer petite.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 4, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> My set better not be premature. Way to fail and give up that homer petite.



A come on. The guy battled for 5 and 2/3 innings on 3 days rest. Andy was just dandy.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not worried about Andy I'm worried about Joba being able to hold a 4 run lead for an inning before Mariano can put them to sleep.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2009)

Well Philly blew this one.

I personally blame Cole Hamels and Brad Lidge for it coming to this.

Congrats NY.  I guess it took the age old formula of George Steinbrenner to finally get some gas in the tank.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 4, 2009)

Blah Blah. Remember punk, New York is where its at. 2009 is far fresher in my mind than 2004.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Blah Blah. Remember punk, New York is where its at. 2009 is far fresher in my mind than 2004.



Keep telling yourself that.  Certainly humbled you some...

Oh wait...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2009)

why are Boston fans bringing everything back to 2004. that was one year while the yankees beat boston from 98 -03 yankees beat them each time. and 03 was the best cause of boones homerun off wakefield. greatest game of all time

either way mariano is up 4 the yankees. here comes 27


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 4, 2009)

I got nothing to say about NY basketball because it sucks right now. The only hope is D-Wade or LeBron blessing us with a signing. I think Bron would look nice in a Brooklyn Nets Jersey. 

Also DAAAAAAAAAAAA YANKEEEEEEES ARE BACK.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 4, 2009)

3 MORE OUTS! 3 MORE OUTS!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 4, 2009)

3 MORE!

Still hate us? You can hate us even more! 27!!!! SO CLOSE!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY_0QReTPkc[/YOUTUBE]

New York, we got crazy game. Pettite leading into Rivera and a Yankee world series. Feels like Deja Vu.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2009)

I can only say congrats...took ya long enough.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 4, 2009)

Doesn't matter how long Mael, in the end, all that matters is the last team still standing this year.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2009)

Kagekatsu said:


> Doesn't matter how long Mael, in the end, all that matters is the last team still standing this year.



See you in 2010 then.  If my theory is correct, you'll be on the receiving end.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 4, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I can only say congrats...took ya long enough.



If its any consolation Id rather see you win than those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Laker fans.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> If its any consolation Id rather see you win than those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Laker fans.



That is a consolation.  Thank you.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 4, 2009)

here we go 3 more outs and Yankees got it baby


----------



## darthsauron (Nov 4, 2009)

1 more out!


----------



## Ximm (Nov 4, 2009)

Congratulations to the Yankees!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2009)

YANKEES WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 4, 2009)

MOTHERFUCKING WORLD CHAMPIONS BABY!!!!!

BALLGAME OVER! WORLD SERIES OVER! AND THE YANKEES WIN! THEEEEEEEEEEEEE YANKEES WIN!


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 4, 2009)

Congrats Yankees... that's all I'll say


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 4, 2009)

YANKEES WIN YANKEES WIN! REP FOR ALL THE YANKEES FANS! !!!! !!! 

GODZILLA CRUSHED! He has been my favorite player for a long time ever since he joined the Yankees now I'm glad he can finally get respect as the top of the baseball world Japanese or not it isn't just Daisuke or Ichiro everyone will know Matsui for years to come!!!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 5, 2009)

Start spreading the newssss. Im leaving today. I want to be apart of it, NY, NY.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD1xkSLf1-g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 5, 2009)

Hideki Matsui is Godzilla.


----------



## kman4007 (Nov 5, 2009)

YES!! Good job Yankees. Im probably gonna go to he parade Friday. I hope Hideki Matsui can stay he did an amazing job tonight.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Nov 5, 2009)

OMG I CAN'T CONTROL MYSELF! WE WON! WE FINALLY WON! I LOVE THIS TEAM! I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYONE SAYS! THESE ARE MY BOYS AND THEIR SPIRIT AND THEIR NEVER GIVE UP ATTITUDE ALWAYS INSPIRE ME! CONGRATS ON THE WIN! HELL YEAH! 27!

*27!!!!!*


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 5, 2009)

27 BABY! 

FUCK YEA!!!! 

  :WOW :WOW :WOW​


----------



## Proxy (Nov 5, 2009)

How about them Yanks?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 5, 2009)

The best in baseball.


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm actually kind of glad Matsui of all people got the MVP.  It'd burn quite a bit should A-Rod and his ego the size of Montana get it.

I feel it was like giving Lowell the MVP over someone like Beckett or Paps.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Nov 5, 2009)

ITS A THRILLA FOR GODZILLA

That silly John Sterling.
But I was more than glad to see Matsui win WS MVP in his walk year.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 5, 2009)

Walking Maelstrom said:
			
		

> I'm actually kind of glad Matsui of all people got the MVP. It'd burn quite a bit should A-Rod and his ego the size of Montana get it.



A-Rod and his ego? What? 
Maybe in older seasons, but this year, A-Rod sidelined his selfish interests for the team.

but, I do agree it is good to see Matsui get the MVP. It could be his last year as a Yankee, and there's nothing better than to see him get that award. 

To be honest, I think that award could've gone to a lot of people. Damon, Jeter, Pettite. Those guys came up with big timely hits, and Pettite pitched such a great game 6.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 5, 2009)

Red Soxs will sign Matsui...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 5, 2009)

Hinako said:


> Red Soxs will sign Matsui...



Is there a source to this, or just your hopes?


----------



## Mael (Nov 5, 2009)

Hinako...we have no need for Matsui.

We need to focus on younger talent.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed what I managed to see of that game. It was interesting to see all the flak the Yankees manager was taking for playing his pitchers on short rest, but the taste of vindication is surely sweet. 

On a side note, where does the "who's your daddy?" stuff come from regarding Pedro Martinez?


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2009)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I really enjoyed what I managed to see of that game. It was interesting to see all the flak the Yankees manager was taking for playing his pitchers on short rest, but the taste of vindication is surely sweet.
> 
> On a side note, where does the "who's your daddy?" stuff come from regarding Pedro Martinez?



It used to come when he was with the Red Sox and that some NY hitters had fun batting him around.

It should've died with 2004 when the ultimate choke job happened, but then again old habits die hard.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 6, 2009)

@blackluster:

For more information, the "Who's your daddy" chants came from as Mael stated, him having a rough game against the Yankee hitters during 2003. At a post-game interview he remarked "I'll just tip my cap and call the Yankees my daddy."

Obviously he meant his statement to be sarcastic, but nonetheless.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 6, 2009)

I was at the Parade today. Good stuff. Lets make it two next year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope someone cuts a spurting artery on Suzyn Waldman, and the vile, putrid, bilious acid that runs through her veins instead of blood burns John Sterling's face off.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Nov 6, 2009)

@Jove. I heard she grew up a Redsox fan.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 6, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I was at the Parade today. Good stuff. Lets make it two next year.



Me too. 






*Spoiler*: _Posada_ 









*Spoiler*: _Johnny Damon_ 








Fucking epic parade was epic. 

I was the one calling out the names on the floats. One time, I thought I saw C.C...so I screamed C.C ! C.C! C.C!!! and everyone followed, but then we saw who it was and it was just a fat black guy.  

Everyone was like, who the hell said it was C.C? I raised my hand...and everyone laughed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> @Jove. I heard she grew up a Redsox fan.



OH MY GOOD... GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 6, 2009)

@Jove:

Well, Clemens was a Sox.


----------



## Mael (Nov 6, 2009)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I was at the Parade today. Good stuff. Lets make it two next year.



It's like the 2008 Rays.  You've been figured out and someone will take you down next year.

And if my 3-year theory is correct...that'll be Boston.


----------



## Berserk (Nov 7, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I'm actually kind of glad Matsui of all people got the MVP.  It'd burn quite a bit should A-Rod and his ego the size of Montana get it.
> 
> I feel it was like giving Lowell the MVP over someone like Beckett or Paps.



You're just hating on A-Rod.  You make it sound like there was competition for the MVP after game six.  Had Matsui not done what he did in game six, Damon or Mo could have gotten it.  You could also make a strong case of Utley getting it, for what he did for the Phillies offense.



WalkingMaelstrom said:


> It's like the 2008 Rays.  You've been figured out and someone will take you down next year.
> 
> And if my 3-year theory is correct...that'll be Boston.



Lol, no.  Not like the 2008 Rays.  Unlike them, the Yanks won.

And take down when?  Regular season?  Postseason?  I thought the Red Sox had the Yanks figured out and that ended up with the Yankees tying the regular series up 9-9 after the much touted "8-0!!!!".

And if my repeat theory is correct...that'll be New York.


----------



## Twizted (Nov 7, 2009)

Huge Yankee fan, just paying my respects to #27. I was actually at the game on Weds., and I've got to be honest; all the talk in the media about the fans not being what they used to is bullshit. It was just as rowdy and crazy as ever (I've been going to Yankee games since '93). Was it a bit quieter? Yes. Was it because of the fans? No. The acoustics of the new stadium are a bit different. Sound just doesn't rattle around in there like the old stadium. The fans were great though, even before the game had started. And I didn't see the media in Babe Ruth plaza or on Jerome after the game when you couldn't hear yourself think. Epic win for an epic franchise.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2009)

the yankees got granderson from the tigers. they have upgraded the out field with him. looks like they are not happy to get 1 they want more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 12, 2009)

Its a good move for the yankees. We haven't had a legitimate center fielder since bernie williams. I don't see why we shouldn't try and go for it again.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 13, 2009)

Think the Blue Jays will actually trade Halladay? They had some nice packages last season which they all refused cause they wanted way too much.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 13, 2009)

depends if they will lower there price a bit they will trade halladay. the angels offered them a nice 3 player package.


----------



## Mael (Dec 13, 2009)

Bay doesn't want the Sox anymore it seems.

Oh well...my gf liked him a lot but hopefully Theo will stop being such a pussy and nab Holliday.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

looks like matsui will sign with the angels and lackey signed with the redsox


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2009)

Speaking of Halladay. There's a rumor going around that the Phils and Ms are going to take part in a 3 team trade for him. The Mariners might get Cliff Lee, the Phils will get Halladay, and I'm guessing the Jays get prospects.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

the phillis are close to trading lee for halladay. i do not like this trade lee was dominate in the playoffs and is cheaper then halladay


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Bay doesn't want the Sox anymore it seems.
> 
> Oh well...my gf liked him a lot but hopefully Theo will stop being such a pussy and nab Holliday.



We got Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacckey!

Who needs offense?!


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> We got Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacckey!
> 
> Who needs offense?!



This is true...he has been spotted getting physicals and assessments from Sox personnel.

He's a whiny bitch but a good pitcher.

And yeah Halladay went to Philly and Lee to Seattle.  Well at least the Yanks got screwed out of a deal.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> This is true...he has been spotted getting physicals and assessments from Sox personnel.
> 
> He's a whiny bitch but a good pitcher.
> 
> And yeah Halladay went to Philly and Lee to Seattle.  Well at least the Yanks got screwed out of a deal.



When my gf watches her first Red Sox game, I hope he's starting. I will tell her, "That's John Lackey... he's a Yankee Killer. "

The Phillies scare me, and they're in the other league. Detriment: Brad Lidge is walking through the door. Benefit: the 2008 Cole Hamels will probably walk through that door as well.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 14, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> This is true...he has been spotted getting physicals and assessments from Sox personnel.
> 
> He's a whiny bitch but a good pitcher.
> 
> And yeah Halladay went to Philly and Lee to Seattle. * Well at least the Yanks got screwed out of a deal*.



HEY! We managed to get Granderson!  (The danger of him being another Giambi does loom however).

Though to my chagrin, why can't Cashman keep Matsui for one more year? 

Although, with Felix and Lee pitching, perhaps Seattle can finally overtake those damned Halos.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2009)

Lee and Felix has the potential to be a real nasty 1-2 combo.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

damn yankees they released wang 2 years ago he won 18 and the year before that as well.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know if it was worth giving up Cliff Lee for Roy Halladay. Lee is younger and Halladay's best days are likely coming to an end in a couple years.


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2009)

The Sox boards are quite aflame over whether Lackey was worth it and if this Cameron fella can really substitute for Bay.  So far everyone is pointing towards yes defensively.  Just offensively...


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 15, 2009)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> The Sox boards are quite aflame over whether Lackey was worth it and if this Cameron fella can really substitute for Bay.  So far everyone is pointing towards yes defensively.  Just offensively...



Well Lackey is overpriced, but its a good signing barring any injuries. Obviously Cameron can't fill in for Bay, but he is an upgraded glove out there and should still have enough power to get 20-25. Especially since he's a pull hitter.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2009)

Bay signed a 4 year/$66 mil deal with the Mets according to FOX Sports.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 29, 2009)

I have mixed feelings on the deal. Its not too costly, but its also back loaded, so Bay's gonna get paid more when he'll be past his prime.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 29, 2009)

Did they really need this though? Isn't starting pitching and the bullpen the big problem? Way to set your priorities.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah actually. The hope is that Bay will provide some much needed power. But if the reports of him being so reluctant to sign with the Mets because of Citi Field, then maybe he won't It really isn't that bad a hitter's park. Sure it'll take some homers away, but the Mets approach to the field is just terrible.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 29, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Did they really need this though? Isn't starting pitching and the bullpen the big problem? Way to set your priorities.



they needed everything. they had trouble scoring runs last season. and they needed an outfielder they only have francour and Beltran. they also lost delgado this season maybe they will resign them but who knows. they did also sign escobar who won 18 games for the angels a couple years ago. they will probably try to trade for another pitcher.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 29, 2009)

Escobar will probably be a reliever. We'll probably end up signing Pineiro too. We have absolutely no one (prospects anyway) to trade for a starter that will significantly improve our rotation. At this point depth is the only thing that can be improved.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 30, 2009)

they could also sign davis, pinero and garland for the back of the rotation those are the last few pitchers left in the market.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2009)

Mael said:


> Bay signed a 4 year/$66 mil deal with the Mets according to FOX Sports.





On that field, will he outproduce Mike Cameron?


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 30, 2009)

Homers wise, probably not. Hopefully not too much of a difference though. Then again Bay is a bit of a pull hitter, so he'll definitely have a drop off.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 30, 2009)

I think the Mets may have become the MLB version of the... Raiders...


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 30, 2009)

The Raiders? Come on now, we're not that dysfunctional But we aren't anything great either


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 3, 2010)

Less than 45 days until players begin to report...


----------



## Mael (Jan 5, 2010)

Jove said:


> On that field, will he outproduce Mike Cameron?



Certainly not on defense that's for damn sure.  Bay's a better hitter, but this time it seems Boston wants to play defense, which will hopefully mitigate a team like the Yankees who rely incredibly on offense.

Depends of course how many teams want to lay down for NY as well. 

Oh and the Sox just signed Beltre for a year.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 6, 2010)

Wonder if the current dynamics of the NL have changed, what with the Braves quietly filling up holes, the Mets improving their offense, and Philadelphia trading out one ace for another.

Meanwhile, the Red Sox and Yanks seem to have both improved a bit on paper.

Damn it, how much longer do we have to wait.  I live for this shit.


----------



## Mael (Jan 6, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Wonder if the current dynamics of the NL have changed, what with the Braves quietly filling up holes, the Mets improving their offense, and Philadelphia trading out one ace for another.
> 
> *Meanwhile, the Red Sox and Yanks seem to have both improved a bit on paper.*
> 
> Damn it, how much longer do we have to wait.  I live for this shit.



It's slightly different.  NY is still maintaining its attempt to be an offensive powerhouse while Boston is transitioning to a defensive squad this year, which in most tactical minds make sense.  You mitigate NY's offense and you've just taken away half their bite.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 6, 2010)

Regarding the Evil Empire: That Vazquez deal looks like it'll provide them with some much needed depth, though.  They really rode their 3 starters at the end there.

Any dark horse predictions for the rest of the league?  The Mariners really shored up their rotation with Lee.  Him and Felix Hernandez form a scary top of the rotation.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Andre Dawson elected to HoF:



A bit surprised Roberto Alomar didn't make it


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 6, 2010)

I've always been mixed on Alomar, but it was a bit surprising that he didn't get in.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 6, 2010)

roberto alomar got robbed he should have been voted in. in his first try but the writers seem to not like to do it till they wait a year or so unless they are transcending layers. he will get in next year


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Well first, Bert Byleven also took a significant number of votes on the ballot so Alomar had some split votes, and of course there was that incident were he spit on an umpire 10years ago.

As for next year, you also have Morris and Larkin in the wings, but I expect he'll make it in then.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 7, 2010)

I still cant believe the Braves traded vazquez for cabrera. This better end up being a good move...


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 8, 2010)

"My basic philosophy is to emphasis impact more than numbers."-by Jonathan Heyman

Seriously, wtf is this insane troll logic?


----------



## El Torero (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2010)

If this produces the same kind of problems the WBC does especially in regards to injury, you can bet your bottom dollar I will be against it.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 8, 2010)

Mael said:


> If this produces the same kind of problems the WBC does especially in regards to injury, you can bet your bottom dollar I will be against it.



I think it won?t make these problems. WBC is done in middle of the season, while the Global Series would be at the very end of the season, and I think is only 1 game, not sure.

Just think as the World Series as a semifinal for being the world champion. For that you must beat Japan champion


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 8, 2010)

Wouldn't work.  The normal World Cup based tournament is more balanced due to players playing for their home countries.  If the 2009 Yankees for example, were to play Japan's top team, Hideki Matsui would play for them.  Hell, I'd bet good money on the Yanks.

That, and the risk of exhaustion and injury would make this quite the crappy idea.

Thumbs down from me.


----------



## Mael (Jan 8, 2010)

El Torero said:


> I think it won?t make these problems. WBC is done in middle of the season, while the Global Series would be at the very end of the season, and I think is only 1 game, not sure.
> 
> Just think as the World Series as a semifinal for being the world champion. For that you must beat Japan champion



For what it's worth, the World Series champ would probably crush the Japanese champion.

Take the 2007 Red Sox or 2009 Yankees...they would obliterate the competition.  It's not even fair.

If it's after the WS, go nuts, but if it's during the season, then my vote is nay.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the WBC does a good enough job of giving baseball worldwide exposure. No need for another tournament.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 8, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> I think the WBC does a good enough job of giving baseball worldwide exposure. No need for another tournament.



Agreed.  Question, will there be any baseball in future Olympics?


----------



## Mael (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark McGwire and steroids...stop the presses.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 12, 2010)

For health and endurance... where have I heard that before


----------



## Gabe (Jan 12, 2010)

the guy was really huge it was obvious


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 12, 2010)

Worst part is that he refused to blame himself.  What was it about how he regretted "playing in the steroid era"?  Self serving egotist that guy.

Link to an opinion on the Marlins being forced to spend.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

the marlins resigned johnson that is a miracle i thought they would trade him not to spend money so it was good they got forced to spend money


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, but as the article I linked to shows, the ramifications of this price floor include the potential to lead to further contract inflation, which opposes the trend in this year's market.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 15, 2010)

But if their other deals are anything like what they did with Johnson (4 years for $40mil), I think there's a very good chance the market won't inflate that much. And its about time the Marlins made more of an attempt to hold on to their young talent. All they really need to do is restructure a few contracts from within their team and they should be good.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 15, 2010)

That remains a best case scenario, but let's keep hoping.

Does anyone else besides me feel annoyed at the Twins' owner for not raising their payroll?  Seriously, if the people in their front offices weren't so good at their jobs, I swear...


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, the key will be locking up Joe Mauer long term. They'll probably start spending a bit more after this season.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 16, 2010)

Less than five weeks to go.

Man, if the Twins had a higher payroll and kept the same minds in its front office, they'd be an annual threat.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

almost time for catchers and pitchers to report to camp.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2010)

*Blah, they had over 100 wins, if I was on a baseball team that won over 100 games, I'd expect to win the WS too, and settle for nothing less.

Anyway go Bluejays (win 80 games, please) and dammit lets go Cardinals the team that the Jays gave all their good players to.*


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 5, 2010)

The wait is killing me.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

*So who's the top 5 in baseball going into next year? I must say...

1. Yankees
2. Red Sox
3. Cardinals
4. Angels
5. Twins*


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 8, 2010)

No Phillies?  For shame.


----------



## Mael (Feb 8, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *So who's the top 5 in baseball going into next year? I must say...
> 
> 1. Yankees
> 2. Red Sox
> ...



4/5 teams being AL?  Aggressive call.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2010)

Mael said:


> 4/5 teams being AL?  Aggressive call.



*I got Phillies at 6, Dodgers at 7, and Rockies at 8 if that changes ur mind any. hehe*


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2010)

i hope the cubs win this year. them and the yankees are the 2 teams i follow.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh shit yes, spring training motherfuckers!


----------



## Sogeking (Feb 22, 2010)

Spring training aw yeah. Mariners gonna finally dethrone the angels. King Felix-Cliff Lee... toughest 1-2 in baseball.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh shit he's right!  Halladay leaves the AL East, and Cliff Lee arrives to replace him!  Less than two weeks until exhibition games start.


----------



## E (Mar 1, 2010)

in b4 repeat


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2010)

NAM said:


> i hope the cubs win this year. them and the yankees are the 2 teams i follow.



Cubs have a chance.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Cubs have a chance.



Going to be difficult as long as Holliday's still in St Louis.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2010)

The Central is always like rolling the dice though. Unless you're Cincinnati or Pittsbrugh.


----------



## Mael (Mar 3, 2010)

D'awwwww...she meets her icon.


----------



## E (Mar 3, 2010)

she's going to the right guy to get knuckleball pointers from, that's for sure


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

good person to learn from


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> The Central is always like rolling the dice though. Unless you're Cincinnati or Pittsbrugh.



Well, having Harden in the rotation and shipping off Milton Bradley may help a little.



Mael said:


> D'awwwww...she meets her icon.



What do you expect, you'll always find something good about Tim Wakefield, and I'm a Yankee fan saying this.

And Yoshida looks pretty cute too.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 3, 2010)

Baseball is back!  Only a month until the real games start!!


----------



## Mael (Mar 4, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> What do you expect, you'll always find something good about Tim Wakefield, and I'm a Yankee fan saying this.
> 
> And Yoshida looks pretty cute too.



Unfortunately the press loves juicy drama and since Tim Wakefield is about as classy and nice as they come...stories like this unfortunately go to the wayside.

I'd love to see Boston draft the MLB's first female though.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 4, 2010)

First female?  Can they compete?  I mean, the everyday players in the MLB are the best among all wannabe professionals, and the superstars are the best of the best--among men.  Can women compete on that physical level?  Not being sexist, just curious.


----------



## E (Mar 4, 2010)

yanks looking in good shape


----------



## Gabe (Mar 4, 2010)

yanks play philly today in spring training


----------



## Mael (Mar 4, 2010)

E said:


> yanks looking in good shape



It all matters after July.



> First female? Can they compete? I mean, the everyday players in the MLB are the best among all wannabe professionals, and the superstars are the best of the best--among men. Can women compete on that physical level? Not being sexist, just curious.



In certain regards, yes they can compete.  The MLB *never ruled against female athletes in the league.*

I would love to see Yoshida succeed Tim Wakefield as a skilled knuckleballer.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2010)

Why is there no salary cap though?


----------



## Mael (Mar 4, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> Why is there no salary cap though?



Silly Gyarados...that's because it's money.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 5, 2010)

The player's union would never approve of a cap, and if such a thing was implemented the wrong way, it might lead to, well read  to get an idea of how such a thing might work.  Not that there wouldn't be some good coming out of this, but it wouldn't solve the problem of team owners trying to turn a profit by being cheap as possible.

Also read this for more.


----------



## E (Mar 10, 2010)

garciaparra's retiring ;~;

i liked him, he was like the one player on the red sox that i liked


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah yes, I remember the years where Sox fans claimed he'd be a greater shortstop than Jeter.


----------



## E (Mar 10, 2010)

those were some fun years, jeter, a-rod, and nomar were like the big 3, good times


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 10, 2010)

Now A-Rod's playing 3rd for the Yanks, Nomar's retiring, and Jeter's well on his way to becoming remembered for being the best shortstop of his generation (still laughing at the days when people claimed Jeter would never stick due to his defense).


----------



## E (Mar 10, 2010)

feels good man 

obligatory:


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 10, 2010)

Still laughing and shaking my head at the claims that the Yanks were bribing umpires during the playoffs.  If that was so, where were the championships from 2001-2008, or that epic collapse against the Sox?  Don't get me started on the claim that Mo threw spitballs.


----------



## Mael (Mar 10, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Still laughing and shaking my head at the claims that the Yanks were bribing umpires during the playoffs.  If that was so, where were the championships from 2001-2008, or *that epic collapse against the Sox*?  Don't get me started on the claim that Mo threw spitballs.



One of my most memorable moments. :33


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

it sucks Nomar retired he had a good career especial in his early days with boston. wonder if he will make the hall of fame. he has okay numbers. wonder who will be the next of the 3 top shortstops of the late 90ths and early 00s Arod or Jeter will retire.


----------



## Berserk (Mar 10, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> it sucks Nomar retired he had a good career especial in his early days with boston. wonder if he will make the hall of fame. he has okay numbers. wonder who will be the next of the 3 top shortstops of the *late 90ths and early 00s Arod or Jeter*



Numbers and defense wise A-Rod dominated.  Championships wise, well we know how that was.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 11, 2010)

Immortal Kage said:


> Numbers and defense wise A-Rod dominated.  Championships wise, well we know how that was.



ya i know i was just wondering which one of them will retire nest


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 11, 2010)

A Rod's younger, and his contract runs through his age 42 season.  Jeter could try to play until around the same age considering his competitiveness, as well as the fact that his defense has actually gotten better as of late.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2010)

I got a question that maybe someone can answer in this forum. How can reyes thyroid injury take 2-8 weeks to recover from?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 13, 2010)

Not really sure. What I've heard is that they'll be waiting for his thyroid levels to get down to a safe level, but I'm not really sure why there's such a huge disparity between the min. and max. recovery time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 13, 2010)

To me, it just seems like the mets medical staff is inept just because of how they handled injuries last year.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2010)

they have to operate him right from his thyroid?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 13, 2010)

No, its just something he can take meds for I think.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 14, 2010)

I heard that medication won't do anything to recover faster so he is just going on natural recovery.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 21, 2010)

Joe Mauer just became the highest paid catcher in history. 8 years for 184 million.


----------



## abstract (Mar 21, 2010)

he'll be on the roster by mid season, and the braves will win the world series in great fashion to end bobby coxes and Chipper Jones' career. 


book it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2010)

I think mauer staying is how it should be. Having the yankees or red sox signing him would just be comical. Glad he stayed in minnesota.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 22, 2010)

Good thing Mauer resigned, it's become a rarity to see an actual franchise player in this day and age.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 22, 2010)

nice job by the twins to finally pay a player instead of trading him when he is about to be a free agent like with santana. good contract for mauer 184 million


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh well looks like Yanks will just have to find a catcher from within.  I am still sure we will repeat.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 22, 2010)

yanks have 2 of the highest rated catchers in the minor leagues so they will have a replacement for posada when the time comes.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 23, 2010)

Will Montero stick at catcher though?  Also, as much as I like Romine, what are his projections?


----------



## Mael (Mar 23, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Oh well looks like Yanks will just have to find a catcher from within.  I am still sure we will repeat.



Sure you will.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Will Montero stick at catcher though?  Also, as much as I like Romine, what are his projections?



i think montero will stick at catcher he looks like he will become a star. it is just like it was with mauer people used to think he would not stick to catcher and would become a first baseman look at him know he is the best catcher in the league. about romine people say he will become a good catcher he is good defensively but who knows.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Joe Nathan thing. He really gets overshadowed by Papelbon and Rivera. But hes just as good as them.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 26, 2010)

Joe Nathan's good, but even he's no Mariano Rivera.  And I don't see how Papelbon's the next Mo, what with top class closers with that level of consistency appearing but once in a blue moon.


----------



## Berserk (Mar 29, 2010)

I got KC in 6.


----------



## abstract (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm dying for the season to start...I plan on going to more braves games this year than the last 5 years combined.  We haven't had this much young talent since the early 90's. 


Hanson, Escobar, Mccan, and of course the J-Hey kid.  I just hope we don't lose him to the yankess 4 or 5 years down the line.  -____-


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone here think the philles should have kept Lee for the year, even if he left? There starting rotation would have been Halliday, Lee, Hamels. 
Oh well, id be nice to see the Mariners be competitive again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Does anyone here think the philles should have kept Lee for the year, even if he left? There starting rotation would have been Halliday, Lee, Hamels.
> Oh well, id be nice to see the Mariners be competitive again.



You do realize that they would've had to give both halladay and lee a contract extension and that would giving to a lot of money for two pitchers. There is no way the phillies wanted to do that. Thats why they gave up lee.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 30, 2010)

You also have to remember that the Jays would have had to be willing to trade Halladay and theres no guarantee they would have gotten what they got if the Phillies didn't trade Lee to the Mariners. The Mariners could make some noise this year too. Felix and Cliff at the top of your rotation is just lethal.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought that Cliff Lee wasn't going to be ready for the regular season. Am I wrong on that? Who knows how he'll do after that too.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 30, 2010)

He was going to be ready for the regular season. But he's going to be suspended for the first few games for throwing at someone's head during spring training.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 30, 2010)

no they would not have had to give him a contract extension till next year from what i recall, they still had him locked up for this next year, they moved him because they felt they couldnt keep him next year, im not speaking on a long term situation , im saying a one and done situation just for this year


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2010)

i think the braves will be good this year and challenge philly for the division title. their pitching looks good and so does their offense with the additions of glaus, cabrera, and heyward.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a bad feeling that the Angels are just gonna collapse. I think the Mariners have a great shot at winning that division this year.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

season starts tomorrow yanks vs soxs


----------



## Jimin (Apr 4, 2010)

Its too bad we don't have a fantasy baseball league this year. I would have been happy to win again. I blame Shark Skin for backing out.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 4, 2010)

Lets Go Yanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2010)

The baseball season is starting too soon!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 4, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Its too bad we don't have a fantasy baseball league this year. I would have been happy to win again. I blame Shark Skin for backing out.



Don't blame me


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2010)

Gritty win but I'll take it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 5, 2010)

Chan Ho Park was ugly today.

Well, at least baseball's back.  Yanks seem to stink in April for some reason anyhow.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Chan Ho Park was ugly today.
> 
> Well, at least baseball's back.  Yanks seem to stink in April for some reason anyhow.



That's always happened.  I remember how tense it became in 2007 when the Red Sox were white hot and the Yanks were awful.  Then after the ASB the Yanks stormed back and gave the AL East a scare.

Then the Indians eviscerated them.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 5, 2010)

Mael said:


> That's always happened.  I remember how tense it became in 2007 when the Red Sox were white hot and the Yanks were awful.  Then after the ASB the Yanks stormed back and gave the AL East a scare.
> 
> Then the Indians eviscerated them.



Even last year the Yanks were in trouble until A-Rod came back, but NY fans were all pessimistic due to those early losses to the Sox.  Then they got their groove back and won it all.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Even last year the Yanks were in trouble until *A-Rod came back*, but NY fans were all pessimistic due to those early losses to the Sox.  Then they got their groove back and won it all.



Came back with a new "prescription." 

NY fans should reassess themselves.  Half of them think the WS is a birthright after what I've witnessed at MLB.com.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 5, 2010)

Mael said:


> Came back with a new "prescription."
> 
> NY fans should reassess themselves.  Half of them think the WS is a birthright after what I've witnessed at MLB.com.



Him and Jashin knows how many other players.  Guy's a shmuck, but you gotta admit he's talented (even when he was still a young kid).  So long as he keeps quiet and produces on the field, I won't mind.

As for Bronx fans (because those in Queens have always sufferedld ryoma), they are a bit spoiled, what with all those championships.  It's like giving a guy the finest foods and wines every day for dinner.  The moment he gets something less, he bitches and moans for days.  Gives the Yankee fans with brains like yours truly a bad name.

1 down, 161 games to go.

BTW, what's everyone's opinion on the discussions regarding the changing of the league alignment system?  Doubt much will come of it, but curious to see how a European League-esque system would do in the American Pastime.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Him and Jashin knows how many other players.  Guy's a shmuck, but you gotta admit he's talented (even when he was still a young kid).  So long as he keeps quiet and produces on the field, I won't mind.
> 
> As for Bronx fans (because those in Queens have always sufferedld ryoma), they are a bit spoiled, what with all those championships.  It's like giving a guy the finest foods and wines every day for dinner.  The moment he gets something less, he bitches and moans for days.  Gives the Yankee fans with brains like yours truly a bad name.
> 
> ...



A-Rod is a douche...straight up.  Manny was the same way but that was because he was apathetic.  A-Rod is just a jerk.

I don't really like the realignment, but I do acknowledge the "unfair" feeling towards the AL East.  It's like everyone else has to fear us, which I like, but for the sake of fairness a little reshuffling wouldn't hurt.

I dunno...


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 5, 2010)

Would help if some of the lower spending teams' owners (you know the ones) actually used their share of the revenue to improve their teams instead of pocketing the cash.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Would help if some of the lower spending teams' owners (you know the ones) actually used their share of the revenue to improve their teams instead of pocketing the cash.



I always joke that since New York City is struggling economically, they should borrow money from the Steinbrenners and save the city.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 5, 2010)

You have to admit, as big a dick as Steinbrenner could be, he really wanted to win, and spent his cash as such.  Can't say the same for the twits who own the Twins and Marlins, the former of which is said to be worth more than George.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> You have to admit, as big a dick as Steinbrenner could be, he really wanted to win, and spent his cash as such.  Can't say the same for the twits who own the Twins and Marlins, the former of which is said to be worth more than George.



Well they don't chastize NY for all that spending for nothing. 

But yeah I'm shocked the Twins GM can't get shit right.


----------



## abstract (Apr 5, 2010)

i'm so fucking excited to see heyward in right field in a couple hours


it's the beginning of a new era  


I'm going to a game when the phillies come to town, i've gotta get his jersey before then


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2010)

2 home runs for pujos today and heyward hit a hr. bad day so far for the cubs


----------



## abstract (Apr 5, 2010)

heyward hit a 500 ft home run on his first at bat as a pro  



this guy is going to shred line ups for 10+ years


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 5, 2010)

The Mets finally beat Josh Johnson


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 7, 2010)

At least this year I didn't have to wait until past the ASB for the Yanks to win one against the Sox.

Nick and Nick are always fun to watch when they're at the bat.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> At least this year I didn't have to wait until past the ASB for the Yanks to win one against the Sox.
> 
> Nick and Nick are always fun to watch when they're at the bat.



It was an interesting turn of events that led me to the following:

1. Starters on both sides seem shaky, as do the bullpens on opposite nights.
2. Victor Martinez >>>>>>>>> Varitek
3. Bogus call on that Teixeira DP.
4. Oddly enough Boston's offense looks more potent now than it did last year.
5. Pressure's on Lackey now.

Seems like the NY/BOS rivalry can swing either way this year instead of being more one-sided.  I rather like it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 7, 2010)

Mael said:


> It was an interesting turn of events that led me to the following:
> 
> 1. Starters on both sides seem shaky, as do the bullpens on opposite nights.
> 2. Victor Martinez >>>>>>>>> Varitek
> ...



1.  It's still April, and bullpens rarely come in their final form this month
2.  You just noticed?


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> 1.  It's still April, and bullpens rarely come in their final form this month
> 2.  You just noticed?



1. Well of course...
2. I wanted complete comfirmation.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2010)

first couple of days of the season have been good. yankess vs redsoxs is on espn today. should be a good game pettite vs lackey. and cubs play again today hope they play better then they did opening day.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2010)

Well damn...Paps screwed Boston this time.  Well, weather did too with those near homers.

Oh well.  I like what I saw in Lackey.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2010)

Andy still looks Dandy. I love Grandersons pop, its....sneaky.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 7, 2010)

Papelbon's good, but he's no Mo.  The question is, who will be the next Mariano Rivera, if that's even possible.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2010)

nice debut for granderson 2 homeruns in the series. looks like another slow start for tex not a good series


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2010)

What the hell

The Pirates

winning?

Im not sure my heart can take this


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2010)

Lets Go Braves!


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Andy still looks Dandy. I love Grandersons pop, its....sneaky.



Curtis seems to have Paps's number, but against Lackey he was like a pup.

That's my comfort.



Kuromaku said:


> Papelbon's good, but he's no Mo.  The question is, who will be the next Mariano Rivera, if that's even possible.



Of course he's no Mo.  He lacks the experience and the emotional control.  He's a slightly more mature Joba and lacking a DUI. 

And I gotta hand it to Mo.  He's as classy as Tim Wakefield:



			
				Boston Globe said:
			
		

> Given his experience and standing in the game, Mariano Rivera seemed like a good person to ask about the David Ortiz situation. I spoke to him for a few minutes before the game and filled him in on the ruckus.
> 
> "Really?" Rivera said. "After two games? Two games? I don't understand that. If you're trying to decide on a player after two games, you don't understand baseball."
> 
> ...



Oh this promises to be a good year for Boston vs. NY.

I also like what I see out of Schoenweis (spelling?) and Bard.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 8, 2010)

DUIs, stolen laptops, pedophiles for brothers, meh.  Could be worse.

I can't tell whether I should have loved Park's performance.  Still skeptical of keeping Joba in the pen when he showed flashes the past couple of years.

It's always a good year for the rivalry--games between them feel more like the playoffs than a regular season game.  And playoff games feel like the World Series.  Always a source of drama, good or bad.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> DUIs, stolen laptops, pedophiles for brothers, meh.  Could be worse.
> 
> I can't tell whether I should have loved Park's performance.  Still skeptical of keeping Joba in the pen when he showed flashes the past couple of years.
> 
> It's always a good year for the rivalry--games between them feel more like the playoffs than a regular season game.  And playoff games feel like the World Series.  Always a source of drama, good or bad.



Who has the pedo for a brother? 

I like Park more than Joba that's for sure.  I dunno...maybe I hate Joba the way you Yankees fans don't like Papelbon.  Besides, Park's performance was somewhat saved by the total lack of wind to carry the ball.  I like him and all and my gf (being from Seoul) has a soft spot for him despite her hatred of the Yankees, but he's going to be a hit-or-miss reliever.

Kind of interesting though how this rivalry doesn't really involve hating ALL the players.  More often than not I hear NYers praise Wakefield and to be honest, I don't hate the Yankees a whole lot.  I just hate A-Rod, Joba, and to a lesser extent Teixeira.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2010)

I am different. I hate almost all of Boston, except for the Manager. I really like Francona. I think I would love to play for him if I was any good. And anyone who trusts Park more than Joba is an idiot. Park is still the guy that gave up two Grand Slams in one inning...to the same player. Sorry I dont trust him. 

Mael I can understand your hate for A-rod and Joba, but why Tex? Is it because he chose us.


----------



## Nic (Apr 9, 2010)

argh kind of disappointed at how the angel's season started. Although with a pretty horrible pitching staff I suppose I should expect more of the same for the rest of year.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

i think the yankees did the right thing putting joba in the pen he is very emotional and he seems to give out everything at once so he works best as a reliever.


----------



## Mael (Apr 9, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I am different. I hate almost all of Boston, except for the Manager. I really like Francona. I think I would love to play for him if I was any good. And anyone who trusts Park more than Joba is an idiot. Park is still the guy that gave up two Grand Slams in one inning...to the same player. Sorry I dont trust him.
> 
> Mael I can understand your hate for A-rod and Joba, but why Tex? Is it because he chose us.



More like Tex's wife...and Tex for being too much of a puss to not cave into his wife's demand.

Joba to me is seriously like Paps...both babies.  The former just has a drinking problem.



~Ageha~ said:


> i think the yankees did the right thing putting joba in the pen he is very emotional and he seems to give out everything at once so he works best as a reliever.



He's still no Mo and honestly even as a reliever I feel he's overrated.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I am different. I hate almost all of Boston, except for the Manager. I really like Francona. I think I would love to play for him if I was any good. And anyone who trusts Park more than Joba is an idiot. Park is still the guy that gave up two Grand Slams in one inning...to the same player. Sorry I dont trust him.
> 
> Mael I can understand your hate for A-rod and Joba, but why Tex? Is it because he chose us.



Rest assured I still hate all of NY without exception.

I've been in the Netherlands for two months now, and I've seen _so many_ goddamn Yankees caps I'm ready to demand all diplomatic ties be cut. Fuck 400 years of Historical alliance... this is too much. 

I have seen some Red Sox caps, though. The Sox are clearly number two... if being the #2 baseball cap worn by people with zero interest nor knowledge of baseball counts for anything.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 9, 2010)

The world will always be Yankees>Sox. Its just life.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 9, 2010)

Chipper out


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2010)

good pitching performance today by CC against the rays he almost thew a no hitter.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

As a good Canadian, I must at least slightly cheer for the Jays.

Looks like Vernon Wells is doing pretty well so far.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm glad that the yanks were able to take two out of three from both bosox and rays. Good start to the year.


----------



## Nic (Apr 11, 2010)

Gosh Angels can't buy a win without Jered Weaver pitching.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Holy crap. Wells and Gonzalez both with 4 HR already, 6 games in.

Why are they toying with my emotions like this?


----------



## abstract (Apr 11, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Chipper out



I'm fine with him being out this early in the season.  We need him when it counts.  Hopefully we can win the WS this year and he can retire with Bobby at the end of the season. 



And more importantly, Heyward is in


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2010)

So finally the Sox are picking themselves up.

The return to good times will be soon at hand.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2010)

The first game at Yankees stadium. I am so excited.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2010)

Angels

With Weaver 2-0
Without 0-6


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 13, 2010)

Nick Johnsons hit a homer, hopefully that can shut his haters up.

Oh yeah, I'm talking to the same fanbase that is probably building a hanging gallows for Dave Robertson right now.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 13, 2010)

*says something quietly about the Blue Jays since no one fuckin cares*


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 13, 2010)

^
Their in Canada, who cares about them?


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2010)

Phillies


----------



## abstract (Apr 15, 2010)

Heyward with 3 HR's and 12 RBI's in 9 games 


just give him the rookie of the year


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2010)

phillies may be in trouble rolling is on the dl. and nice start by the yankees won the series against the angels they have won all the 3 series they have played this year. huges did a great job today.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 17, 2010)

The Mets and Cardinals are STILL playing.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 17, 2010)

Ubaldo Jimenez pitched a no-hitter:


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 17, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Ubaldo Jimenez pitched a no-hitter:



Congrats to him... would've been awesome had CC done it in Tampa Bay.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 17, 2010)

For 18 Innings the Mets pitching staff had done their job, no runs allowed. The closer comes in at the bottom of the 19th... *FRESH* and gives up a run to tie the game.  

I pity Mets fans.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 17, 2010)

Speaking of Mets fans I'm here and I've seen all 19 (now going on 20 innings). That's right, I haven't gone insane just yet, I think


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 17, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Speaking of Mets fans I'm here and I've seen all 19 (now going on 20 innings). That's right, I haven't gone insane just yet, I think



Whe ndid this game start? Like 4:00pm?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah 4, when the sun was still shining and the Mets were getting no hit by a rookie for 5 innings... was that the same game? Oh anyway, yeah it was 4

That's not coffee, its a strong whiskey


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, bout goddamn time the Mets win.


----------



## Mael (Apr 18, 2010)

Extended haiku (5/7/5/7/5) I feel like saying:

Boston is playing,
like the Yanks of last April,
the fuck happened here?
Alas if it is like the Yanks,
a ring in the end?

Seriously, this is sad...really sad.  I understand a new team trying to adjust but when only Lackey can be efficient, I grow nervous.  Boston has the tools, but where is the fucking manual?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2010)

nice start of the season for the yankees they have won every series this season they just sweep the rangers. starting pitching has been good. and cano has been great in the 5th spot tex looks like he is getting on track.


----------



## abstract (Apr 18, 2010)

JASON FUCKING HEYWARD BABY   


Just won the game for us.  Down 3-2 against the rockies in the bottom of the 9th, 2-2 count with bases loaded.  Line drive that drove in two RBI's  


Walk off baby.  IT'S THE J-HEY KID ERA IN ATLANTA!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 18, 2010)

Just hand my Yanks another ring baby!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 18, 2010)

3 straight 8 inning outings for Garza. I love watching him pitch whenever I get the chance, and I love it even more now since he's on my fantasy team


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2010)

Pirates are winning games

wow


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2010)

looks like another losing season for the cubs. arod starting to hit for the yanks looks like another win for them tonight.


----------



## abstract (Apr 21, 2010)

Jesus christ Jason Heyward is a miracle worker. 


4 HR's and 16 RBI's in his first 13 games, that's the best start of any rookie since 1929.  Fucking incredible. 


And he does it in clutch situations, this was his second 1+ RBI 9th inning in a row.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy shit Jason Heyward!  I've seen highly touted prospects come and go, with many of them flaming out before reaching the majors, or if not, within a few years of reaching the big leagues.  I really wanna see this guy become an established star, if only because all the hype is getting to me.

Good to see Javy pick up a win without his best stuff.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2010)

yankess phil hughes is trowing a no hitter vs oakland through 7 innings


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 22, 2010)

Broken up in the 8th inning. 

I'm just going to be completely random and blame Justin Bieber for this.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 22, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> yankess phil hughes is trowing a no hitter vs oakland through 7 innings



You jinxed it, you bastard!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2010)

damn i jinxed it and he should have had more fielding practice. good pitching performance he did say he had learn to throw the cutter from mo and it was working tonight.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 22, 2010)

Too bad Hughes didn't get the no-no. If he looked in the right direction , hecould've got the ball, and probably would've had it. Oh well. Good win though... scary towards the end.


----------



## Maikeru Shinigami (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I'm a Rays fan, so I'd say my team is looking pretty good right about now.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Apr 24, 2010)

abstract said:


> JASON FUCKING HEYWARD BABY
> 
> 
> Just won the game for us.  Down 3-2 against the rockies in the bottom of the 9th, 2-2 count with bases loaded.  Line drive that drove in two RBI's
> ...





Kuromaku said:


> Holy shit Jason Heyward!  I've seen highly touted prospects come and go, with many of them flaming out before reaching the majors, or if not, within a few years of reaching the big leagues.  I really wanna see this guy become an established star, if only because all the hype is getting to me.



Last year it was Hanson, and Heyward is the best new thing going for the Braves this year. I caught that game last weekend, and that 9th inning was a real nail-biter. I pitied Morales botching it for the Rockies.

And I hear Heyward helped pull off an even bigger last minute save in game 1 against the Phils? Wish I didn't miss it....any game against the Phils is worth watching.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2010)

another great pitching performance for pettite vs the angels


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 24, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> another great pitching performance for pettite vs the angels



Dominating. That was a fantastic game. And our offense is starting to pick up a little bit. Good to see Texieria do something for once.


----------



## Nic (Apr 25, 2010)

Angels hand the Yanks first series loss.  Like it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn it Vazquez.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2010)

Was Ryan Howard really deserving of a 125 million over 5 years extension? I don't think he should be making the second highest annual salary in major league baseball. Theres players better than him at his own position. Well, when Pujols becomes a free agent, the Cardinals better be willing to part with everything they have.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Was Ryan Howard really deserving of a 125 million over 5 years extension? I don't think he should be making the second highest annual salary in major league baseball. Theres players better than him at his own position. Well, when Pujols becomes a free agent, the Cardinals better be willing to part with everything they have.





Well if I'm not mistaken A-rod is the highest paid player in baseball and its clearly obvious that pujols is better than A-rod plus the steroid factor. So yeah, the cardinals better be prepared.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2010)

pujols will probably get about 35-40 million dollars a years


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope Bob Uecker's surgery goes well.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2010)

looks like the teams in the al east are going to be good especially the yankees and rays.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2010)

Vasquez...

And Granderson on the DL thank to a groin sprain.


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2010)

vasquez has been a disappointment so far for the yankees. they should give him a couple more starts if not put acevedea or joba as a starting pitcher


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2010)

Guess he just wasn't cut out for the pressures of New York.


----------



## Jimin (May 1, 2010)

More like the jump from the NL East to the AL East is a pretty big step up.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2010)

@Abstract:

You wouldn't mind if we give back Vasquez for Melky now won't you?


----------



## Kuromaku (May 4, 2010)

Hindsight is 20/20 for a reason, you know.  At the time, the Vazquez deal looked like a good thing, so I wouldn't fault Cashman for knowingly going after a failure.  I wasn't expecting an ace, but a solid number 4, and so far, he could do better.  I *know* he can, but his mechanics stink right now.


----------



## Bluth (May 5, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Was Ryan Howard really deserving of a 125 million over 5 years extension? I don't think he should be making the second highest annual salary in major league baseball. Theres players better than him at his own position. Well, when Pujols becomes a free agent, the Cardinals better be willing to part with everything they have.



It's an absolutely terrible extension.  Not only is Howard not worth that sort of money right now, but you are talking about giving him ridiculous money during his years where regression will most likely occur.  Power hitters do not age well, at least power hitters who don't use the juice.  

Howard has immense power, but he doesn't hit for an average, he strikes out a ton, and while he isn't at a Adam Dunn defensive 1B level, he is below par.  The one thing that he is elite in, is his ISO power.  Meaning when he hits the ball he is one of the most likely players to get extra bases on said hit.  His RBI numbers are inflated simply due to the Phillies being incredibly talented offensively, he also hits in one of the most hitter friendly parks in the ML.  

Bad extension, and will knock the market out of balance.  Think about it...I can name several 1b that are as good or better, Teixeira, Gonzalez, Morneau, Pujols, Fielder, Cabrera, all match up favorably.  Just think about Gonzalez or Cabrera moving from Petco or Comerica to Citizen's Bank, their numbers would skyrocket.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2010)

What a debut for Starlin Castro. Wow, 6 RBIs and a HR.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

yankess beat the redsoxs but suffered more injuries. this sucks, hope canos injury is not that bad after becket hit him he was on fire to start the season.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 8, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> What a debut for Starlin Castro. Wow, 6 RBIs and a HR.



Most RBIs for a ML debut if I'm not mistaken. Maybe he'll be the spark the Cubs need to get their season going.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2010)

The Cubs might take a wild card spot but I can't see the Cardinals losing the NL Central. That pitching is far too good and they have Pujols/Holliday.

Wow, I heard that Dallas Braden just threw a perfect game while I was watching the Cavs-Celtics game. Too bad I didn't see the final inning.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 12, 2010)

I wish the Pirates werent so

bad

it makes me sad


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 13, 2010)

Phil Hughes has proven to me why I always wanted him to be a starter over Joba.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2010)

phil hughes has been a great pitcher this season he has been dominant and the best pitcher for the Yankees. if vasquez can get back to form and he was last year the yankees could run away with the division with 5 top quality pitchers.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 13, 2010)

That is if we can avpod losing any more starters to the injury bug. (Granderson, Johnson, Pettite, Park, and quite possibly Swisher).


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> phil hughes has been a great pitcher this season he has been dominant and the best pitcher for the Yankees. if vasquez can get back to form and he was last year the yankees could run away with the division with 5 top quality pitchers.



You do realize the Rays currently already have all of that, right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 14, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> I wish the Pirates werent so
> 
> bad
> 
> it makes me sad



Pirates and the Royals are so curious, both have WS titles, were great at one point in time, but now they are currently always in the bottom 5 of their respective divisions with a .500 season no where on the horizon; 

but man V. Guerro, I was a little suprised the Angels let him go after all the good years of service he gave them, plus he is only 35, and he is a hitter for average with power, so he is not likely to decline as much as a pure power hitter; glad to see him playing well this year , on pace for 200+ hits, .300 + avg, 30+ home runs, and 130+ rbis


----------



## AnimeMistress (May 14, 2010)

*LET'S GO RAYS!*


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> You do realize the Rays currently already have all of that, right?



Ya i know but i will never count out the yankees with their offense which is better then the rays especially when all their injured players come back. and they have a good pitching staff. rays are good but i think the yankees will come out on top.


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2010)

arod continues to hit well off Papelbon in the 9th inning to help the yankees win


----------



## Legend (May 17, 2010)

Man my Phils are sooo good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2010)

Looks like I'll be skipping Daisuke starts for good from this point forward.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 17, 2010)

Well I can expect Phil Hughes to be unhittable every game. Hes bound to have a bad one eventually. Great win.


----------



## Mael (May 18, 2010)

Wow...that sucked. 

Thank God the Celts refuse to suck.

This continues in June and I'm writing the Sox off.  Call it hasty but I see mediocrity no matter what, unless a miracle happens.


----------



## Zanaya Kanizaby (May 18, 2010)

WTF Yanks lose to a bum team !!!!!!!!! fu i though we would win another one but we are 2nd anyways and wow Rays camed this year sereus the best record in MLB nicee !!!


----------



## Kuromaku (May 18, 2010)

What is with Papelbon and the crotch grab thing every time he gets pwned?  Does he feel pain in his nuts every time someone gets a walk off hit?


----------



## Mael (May 19, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> Ya i know but i will never count out the yankees with their offense which is better then the rays especially when all their injured players come back. and they have a good pitching staff. rays are good but i think the yankees will come out on top.



Apparently the Rays feel like proving you wrong.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> Looks like I'll be skipping Daisuke starts for good from this point forward.



Well don't you feel stupid right now, don't you, stupid?


----------



## Hinako (May 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> Well don't you feel stupid right now, don't you, stupid?


How foolish of you to lose faith in Japan's greatest treasure.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2010)

At least I don't have to worry about flipping. King Rondo took care of that for us all.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2010)

Hinako said:


> How foolish of you to lose faith in Japan's greatest treasure.



I thought that Tsuyoshi Shinjo was Japan's greatest treasure


----------



## Hinako (May 22, 2010)

Who????


----------



## Shark Skin (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2010)

Shugo Tokumaru is the pride of Japan. 


By the way: LOL LOL LOL Nyjer Morgan...

[YOUTUBE]dtt7y2K6SVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2010)

Jove said:


> Shugo Tokumaru is the pride of Japan.
> 
> 
> By the way: LOL LOL LOL Nyjer Morgan...
> ...



How the hell can he act like that? Hes gotta play that ball all the way to the end. Horrible job.

But man, my teams got problems if we lose 2 out of 3 to the mets.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2010)

lol My team's worse


----------



## Tiger (May 29, 2010)

Blue Jays lead the league in:

Home Runs, Doubles, RBI's and Total Bases. By a fair margin. Especially HRs - 85 for the team. Next highest is Boston with 67.

In today's game, which they won 5-2. They had 4 home runs...

What the hell is going on? These aren't the Blue Jays I'm familiar with.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 29, 2010)

The Yanks with the greatest choke game of the year so far.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2010)

Roy Halladay with the perfect game.  No one cares though since there is an NBA Playoff game, NHL Playoff game, and UFC action going on.


----------



## Zhariel (May 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Roy Halladay with the perfect game.  No one cares though since there is an NBA Playoff game, NHL Playoff game, and UFC action going on.



Heh, I'm in Philly and I couldn't tell if the cheering in my neighborhood was for the Flyers goal or the perfect game.



> Philadelphia ace Roy Halladay has thrown the 20th perfect game in major league history, delivering the marquee performance of his career in a 1-0 win over the Florida Marlins on Saturday night.
> 
> It was the second perfect game in the majors this month alone, Dallas Braden doing it for Oakland against Tampa Bay back on May 9. It's the first time in the modern era that there were a pair of perfectos in the same season.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Roy Halladay with the perfect game.  No one cares though since there is an NBA Playoff game, NHL Playoff game, and UFC action going on.



2nd greater pitcher of his era, behind Roy Oswalt.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2010)

Damn a perfect game by Halladay.

Nice


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2010)

perfect game by halladay great game he was completely dominant


----------



## Kuromaku (May 30, 2010)

Two perfect games in one year to go with one triple play.  Damn it's good to be a baseball fan.

What's with all the injuries to the Yanks lately?  Swear to Jashin, if they miss the playoffs because of this shit...


----------



## Tiger (May 30, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Two perfect games in one year to go with one triple play.  Damn it's good to be a baseball fan.
> 
> What's with all the injuries to the Yanks lately?  Swear to Jashin, *if they miss the playoffs because of this shit*...



That would make me happy.


----------



## Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

Another perfect game? 

Edit: Wow.... If Major League Baseball doesn't put that in the books as a perfect game, that is a travesty.


----------



## tonythetiger (Jun 2, 2010)

LMFAO! i could tell that was coming


----------



## Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

That umpire has something against history books.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2010)

That is so fucked up. It was close (but obviously out), call him out. Feel bad for Galarraga, and lol at the look he gave Joyce.


----------



## Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

Definitely. I'm slightly reluctant to say it, because of the inhuman-pitching that's been going on lately, but Galarraga is never going to get another chance at that in his life.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 2, 2010)

lol poor umpire is gonna get alot of sh*t. Even though I feel for detroit I just gotta say that crap happens. The umpire Bill Hon has been killing the braves for years yet that never really caught national attention. Hopefully the MLB will fix this crap once and for all. These umps are horrible this year


----------



## Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm enjoying watching all the editing going on at Galarraga and Joyce's wikipedia pages by angry Detroit fans.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 2, 2010)

I am raging so hard for Galarraga. That wasn't even close what the hell is up with this shit? He's pitching a perfect game and he doesn't give him the benefit of a doubt? If anything he would have been applauded even if it would have been a blown call but instead he wants to try and be cool. Have a nice life Jim. Way to be forever known as an asshole.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm glad he was denied.  It's getting ridiculous with these perfect games.  The umpires or MLB need to do something like shrink the strike zone to give more of an advantage to hitters.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jun 2, 2010)

I watched that game from start to finish on local tv all the way thinking that there's no way he'd get the perfect game. By the 8th I was starting realize I was watching something special. I feel so bad for Galarraga. He was royaly screwed.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 2, 2010)

Think the MLB may overturn this call like they did with the Pine Tar Incident?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think they should.  Human error is part of the game.


----------



## Tim (Jun 2, 2010)

The hall of fame is not, however, part of the game. I figure they can add his name to the record books with an asterisk if they damn well please.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 2, 2010)

So...I take it no one has yet to comment on Ken Griffey's retirement?


----------



## Bluth (Jun 3, 2010)

Bigger story by far today is Ken Griffey Jr.

It is a sad sad day, the game has lost the greatest player from the 90s and 00s, Ken Griffey Jr. "The Kid".  He is the reason that baseball is still played in Seattle.  He is also the only superstar from this era to not be tainted by steroid accusations.  It is truly a shame that his career is so blighted by injuries, but perhaps it is also for the best, it is the reason why I don't think anybody can accuse him of taking PEDs.  His body broke down like it should have, instead of seeing him get better in his late 30s he got progressively slower.  

He could hit for average, he could field, he could throw, and boy could he hit for power.  Even with his injuries he is 5th all time in homers, he would have been the Home Run champ if it hadn't been for numerous seasons cut short or even lost due to injuries.

I'm so sad right now.  He was my first baseball idol, he is the reason why I still live and die (a lot more dying right now) with the Seattle Mariners.  I will never ever forget the day I saw him hit a homer in my first trip to Safeco.  I am also happy that he decided to cut his season short now, instead of seeing him struggle like Willie Mays did with the Mets.  

Thank You Ken, you are a beacon of light in the blackness that is the PED era.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 3, 2010)

Jim Joyce skyrockets up the "Most Famous James Joyce" list. 

I feel bad for the guy. Leyland was destroying him after the game, _on the field_ on less. What an unbelievable public thrashing. And by that point, Joyce knew he just made one of the most grievous miss-calls in MLB history. Galarraga looks almost saintly right now, not making a big deal about it and being very forgiving to Joyce. And Galarraga looked so awesome, maybe he's going to pitch to his potential.


By the way, Rukia, stop your goddamn trolling. We need more perfect games. What's lost in all this was that Fausto Carmona threw a CG as well. This game last *1 hour, 44 minutes*.

That's old-school baseball.  


As for Griffey, he's the best player of his era. I had him above Bonds before the steroid era, and he remains the best player of the 90's. His defense should not be overlooked. He was the premiere Center Fielder of his generation. 

Also, I'm loving the ESPN baseball commercials. The Ian Kinsler-Prince fielder one is brilliant:

[YOUTUBE]Hixt2L-kou4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2010)

I think retirement was the right choice for Ken Griffey.  Now he can sleep during games and no one will bother him.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 3, 2010)

Try trolling some other player Rukia.  I loved Griffey. He was baseball for me. The only player I loved outside of my Yankees. This is one of the saddest days of my life. The All-Star game was great when he was in his prime because he was almost always in the homerun derby. There was nothing he couldnt do on the field and I am saddened that he always said and meant it, that he would never play for my Yanks. He'd have championships galor if he had. 

We will all miss "The Kid".


----------



## Mael (Jun 3, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Try trolling some other player Rukia.  I loved Griffey. He was baseball for me. The only player I loved outside of my Yankees. This is one of the saddest days of my life. The All-Star game was great when he was in his prime because he was almost always in the homerun derby. There was nothing he couldnt do on the field and I am saddened that he always said and meant it, *that he would never play for my Yanks*. He'd have championships galor if he had.
> 
> We will all miss "The Kid".



'Cause he had dignity. 

But seriously, one of the few untouched by steroids leaves us.  What a shame.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 3, 2010)

Sad to see Griffey retire, but it was coming at some point.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2010)

Fucking hell, that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Hinch needs to go


EDIT: Hope he has a good retirement


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't believe Selig refuses to change the call. Bud, the court system has done this before: make a judgment and then specifically exclaim that this is not meant to set a precedent. It was the last out of the game, and he got the next man out; this would have no effect on the integrity of the game.

Galarraga gets recognition for something he earned, and Jim Joyce gets relieved of most of the antipathy directed at him. This is so clearly the right thing to do... 

I've always defended Selig, but with this incident I now believe he's so out-of-date and clueless that he needs to be expunged immediately. We need someone that respects the game and is pragmatic and forward-thinking.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 3, 2010)

Selig probably wanted to avoid having thousands of bitter Cardinals fans demanding that Kansas City be stripped of its WS title in '85.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 3, 2010)

Selig is a gutless coward.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 3, 2010)

The point is, when a bad call is made, it is incumbent upon the players and especially the pitchers to find the resolve to overcome it. And if a call is made in the 7th or 8th or even 9th inning and things then fall apart, the players are culpable, too.

But this was it. The 27th out. And he retired the next batter. I think this certainly qualifies as outstanding circumstances.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 3, 2010)

The fact that he took so long to make the decision made me think that he would be upholding the original call. Its ridiculous, but not surprising really.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2010)

poor galaraga he got robbed but he took it like a man i did not see him complain


----------



## Jeff (Jun 7, 2010)

Because he figured he'd let Leyland take care of it.  I mean sure it was good sportsmanship, but could an ulterior motive to be not ejected from the game?  I mean if I was on the cusp of a perfect game to suddenly see it robbed from me, at home, in the last out, I would be pretty pissed.  Probably tomahawk him with my cap.  Ran him the chance of losing not only a perfect game if the call was overturned, but much more than that.

That, or he was iced.  I mean seeing something stripped away as sudden as that will cause one of two effects: anger or disappointment.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 8, 2010)

Stratsburg's line tonight...

7innings, 2 ER on a homer, 4 hits, 14Ks, no walks, 96 pitches-65 strikes. Wow. Granted it was the Pirates, but impressive none the less.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Stratsburg's line tonight...
> 
> 7innings, 2 ER on a homer, 4 hits, 14Ks, no walks, 96 pitches-65 strikes. Wow. Granted it was the Pirates, but impressive none the less.



Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 8, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Stratsburg's line tonight...
> 
> 7innings, 2 ER on a homer, 4 hits, 14Ks, no walks, 96 pitches-65 strikes. Wow. Granted it was the Pirates, but impressive none the less.



He was incredible. He was great in the first few innings without being earth-shattering, but after he gave up the home run he stepped up a gear and destroyed the hitters.

3 perfect innings, with 7 or 8 strikeouts. Nearly all of them on 0-2 or 1-2 counts too, he was killing it. Was great to watch.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2010)

Phoenix Wright said:


> He was incredible. He was great in the first few innings without being earth-shattering, but after he gave up the home run he stepped up a gear and destroyed the hitters.
> 
> 3 perfect innings, with 7 or 8 strikeouts. Nearly all of them on 0-2 or 1-2 counts too, he was killing it. Was great to watch.



I know what you mean.

It was like he tasted blood after giving up the two-run homerun and just went insane.  Nearly a 2:1 line with this strikes and balls too.  Ridiculous.  I have good vibes from this kid.

Yankees will pick him up in 5 years


----------



## abstract (Jun 9, 2010)

As a Braves fan, I hate the fact that Strausburg is in the division.  Dude's unreal. 


The future of the NL East is looking bright.  Strausburg, Heyward, and Stanton all look like franchise players.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't forget Hanson too.  He isn't as impressive this season (since he's no longer a rookie with above-average stuff), but he's pretty good considering.  Those 8 runs Cincy smoked off him inflated his ERA, since he's calmed down a bit.


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2010)

im always one to hate when people talk about an unproven player like he's the second coming of jesus, but whoa, strasburg sure lived up to the hype on this one start


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 9, 2010)

He still has to win championships or hes gonna get hated on like Lebron.


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2010)

he aint winning anything in washington, that's a given lol

he'll have to do the lebron thing and haul ass to NY


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Washington needs a complete turn around in everything.  Their fan base needs to show up to the ballpark, generate revenue; they have to win to draw in B-list players in the first place rather than rely on Cristian Guzman to swing or miss and Adam Dunn to carry everyone.  Unfortunately, this isn't the NL East of maybe 4 - 5 years ago when the Braves tanked and the Mets were winning the Division.  Phillies are a powerhouse now, Mets are turning the corner just a tad, Braves have-reestablished (partially) the starting rotation that made them so good (and their offense has new legs), and even the Marlins are threatening with solid rookies and smart signings.  The Nationals need to be patient.  Or they need to give up hope and move to Portland, or something.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 9, 2010)

I think that the Strasburg craze will help a bit in terms of revenue. In terms of what's actually on the field, they are a good team. They just need to continue to solidify the rotation. Their offense should be able to carry them some. You can't forget about Ryan Zimmerman,Willingham, and Desmond. I think they can become attractive enough if they can continue to improve.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2010)

In two or three years, and a few proper moves, maybe the Nats really contend. They could be the next Marlins.


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't really follow baseball as much as I used to, but the Strasburg hype here in the DMV is so high, I hear his name basically everyday the past 2, 3 weeks. At work, at school, even on facebook statuses. I watched some of the game last night along with the LAL/BOS game. After that homer he gave up, he just pitched a great game from then on. The 7 consecutive strikeouts was insane.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 9, 2010)

So since we're still discussion the Nats:

Harper?  Any opinions?  Personally I haven't seen much video on him, but I've read a lot.  If they can get him up to the Majors in a few years he'll provide a pretty good 1 - 2 punch with Zimmerman up there and assuming Dunn won't be around for much longer.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2010)

season has been good so far especially the pitching


----------



## Jeff (Jun 12, 2010)

Pitching performances have been ridiculous at times.  Another one-hitter.

I'm continuously impressed with Jimenez.  I mean if he can continue to pitch well, man; this will be a historic year in pitching.  A fallout from the steroids era?  One could argue that, I guess.  Also, a lot excellent hitters from last year have been under performing or are injured.  The homers just aren't coming this year.  If you figure in that Corey Hart and Scott Rolen are leading the NL in HRs...well...something's wrong.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 13, 2010)

If anyone wants to see what the hype about Strasburg is about, the Nationals game will be on TBS today at 1.


----------



## E (Jun 13, 2010)

too bad i'll be watching the germany game 
i'll have to be flipping back and forth


missed jeter's 2 homeruns yesterday, feels bad man
had to settle for guillen's walkoff homerun


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 13, 2010)

Just gave up a homer to Hafner


----------



## Jeff (Jun 13, 2010)

2 - 0 now.  22 K's in two games, not too shabby at all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn, unfortunate timing for the Chicago game. 6 2/3 innings without a hit from either team...


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2010)

I would have started a "Blackhawks are our King" chant.  Then thrown my illegally obtained beer on the field.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2010)

Man, this season is depressing


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2010)

This season is depressing for hitters so far.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jun 23, 2010)

Strasburg gives up 1 run and still loses to the Royals lol...


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

Those pesky Royals


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2010)

Never thought Edwin Jackson would throw a nohitter


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Never thought Edwin Jackson would throw a nohitter



That's like Jack Cust not striking out in a two game span.


----------



## E (Jun 28, 2010)

cant believe i missed the goddamn yankee game on one of the rare nights that they actually show the game 

such a good game too


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL at espn not giving Hudson and the braves credit for their win. Instead they blame it on Strasburg not getting support which I admit is true. However, there is a differance between getting many strikeouts and getting many wins. That really defines a player. I like the kid though and I will root for him everytime he pitches as long as its not my team


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Fan o Flight said:


> LOL at espn not giving Hudson and the braves credit for their win. Instead they blame it on Strasburg not getting support which I admit is true. However, there is a differance between getting many strikeouts and getting many wins. That really defines a player. I like the kid though and I will root for him everytime he pitches as long as its not my team



Hudson is pitching like an All-Star and the Braves capitalize when they must, they deserve all the credit.  5 runs in the 7th?  Well, maybe if it was 2 runs and the game ended 2 - 0 I'd blame the Nats.  But 5 runs.  I don't hear people saying guys with their ERAs in the 4.50+ range not winning because they don't get enough run support.

If that's the case, I don't blame AJ Burnett for losing the games, or the teams who beat him for winning.  I blame the Yankees for not scoring 6+ runs every outing before he flakes out in the 5th or 6th inning.

Fucking overhype to the max.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 4, 2010)

How could Miguel Cabrera lose to Justin Morneau in All-Star votes? Cabrera has been so much better than Justin this year.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 4, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> How could Miguel Cabrera lose to Justin Morneau in All-Star votes? Cabrera has been so much better than Justin this year.



Since when were you under the impression that the ASG was anything but a popularity contest?


----------



## E (Jul 5, 2010)

everybody knows that all-star voting is nothing but fanwank


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Since when were you under the impression that the ASG was anything but a popularity contest?



I was aware of this, but Justin M is the thing. Since when did the Twins have such a huge fanbase? I wouldn't think it would be that much bigger than the Tigers' fanbase. And isn't Miguel Cabrera more popular than Justin M?


----------



## E (Jul 5, 2010)

you forgot the part where the twins are a better team than detroit


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2010)

Cabrera was never more popular than Justin Morneau.

Besides, too few people in Detroit can afford internet services or text services to vote for Cabrera anyway 

Big snub = Joey Votto.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2010)

I was going argue about how Votto was a snub and blah blah blah, but then I remember this was a popularity contest. I don't give much of a shit


----------



## Jeff (Jul 5, 2010)

I wonder how it feels like to be a player.  I mean it must sting a little bit right?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 5, 2010)

You know, seeing all these below average offensive catchers really makes you miss how great Mike Piazza was. The catchers today really need to up their offensive games.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

Russell Martin was looking good until he was shot or something.

Not too many catchers with legitimate power have emerged lately, I mean I guess Mike Napoli is one of them, but he's not consistent enough.

Brian McCann is battling what, eye trouble or something?  He's a legit 20+ threat when he's healthy.


----------



## abstract (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Russell Martin was looking good until he was shot or something.
> 
> Not too many catchers with legitimate power have emerged lately, I mean I guess Mike Napoli is one of them, but he's not consistent enough.
> *
> Brian McCann is battling what, eye trouble or something?  He's a legit 20+ threat when he's healthy.*




yup.  botched eye surgery.  he wont be able to do anything about it until the off season.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn, that sucks.  The Braves got lucky with Hinske and Glaus performing well, and Prado being the best lead-off guy in the NL as of late.  Plus Jurrjens is back and looking pretty good, and Hudson is doing pretty good as well.  Hanson's delivery is NASTY now too.

idk about you guys, I want to see the Phillies fail.  I think I understand what it is like being a Yankee hater


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 6, 2010)

It's not that easy finding premium offensive players at Catcher or Shortstop, considering that the emphasis on each is defense.  Piazza couldn't catch to save his life, even if he was a monster at the plate.  Guys like Johnny Bench are a real rarity.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> I think I understand what it is like being a Yankee hater



Not even close, Padawan.


----------



## abstract (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Damn, that sucks.  The Braves got lucky with Hinske and Glaus performing well, and Prado being the best lead-off guy in the NL as of late.  Plus Jurrjens is back and looking pretty good, and Hudson is doing pretty good as well.  Hanson's delivery is NASTY now too.
> 
> idk about you guys, I want to see the Phillies fail.  I think I understand what it is like being a Yankee hater



Yeah man, we win in really unorthodox ways.  Our bench and bullpen are both top 5 in the country. 


Plus, Heyward isn't done yet.  He actually injured himself in mid may, but he didn't want to make a big deal out of it.  That's why his stats have gone so sour.  He's been playing with a torn ligament and bruised bone in his thumb(the top one when he holds the bat) since may 15th or so(he'll be back off the DL after the all star break).


And, haha, the emergence of medlen.  Medlen is our new 5th starter, and has an ERA of 3.01.  We're just a really solid team that sticks to the fundamentals.  I like our chances to win the division this year.  Especially with all the rumors of us trading for Corey Hart.  That would push us over the top, I believe. 


Heyward, Glaus, and Hart is some serious power.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2010)

a fan in the rangers and indian game fell off the side off a stadium in the second deck trying to get a foul ball. poor guy.

wonder where cliff lee will get traded to?


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 7, 2010)

abstract said:


> Yeah man, we win in really unorthodox ways.  Our bench and bullpen are both top 5 in the country.
> 
> 
> Plus, Heyward isn't done yet.  He actually injured himself in mid may, but he didn't want to make a big deal out of it.  That's why his stats have gone so sour.  He's been playing with a torn ligament and bruised bone in his thumb(the top one when he holds the bat) since may 15th or so(he'll be back off the DL after the all star break).
> ...



Oh shit, the Braves are back (new dynasty?).  Thank Mo Bobby Cox is retiring.

Speaking of which, can't believe Mo has still been pitching hurt after all this time.



~Ageha~ said:


> a fan in the rangers and indian game fell off the side off a stadium in the second deck trying to get a foul ball. poor guy.
> 
> wonder where cliff lee will get traded to?



Looking at the silver lining, at least he got the ball, right?

Question is, if Lee gets traded, will his agent try to get an extension now, or will he take a page out of CC's book and wait for free agency?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

abstract said:


> Yeah man, we win in really unorthodox ways.  Our bench and bullpen are both top 5 in the country.
> 
> 
> Plus, Heyward isn't done yet.  He actually injured himself in mid may, but he didn't want to make a big deal out of it.  That's why his stats have gone so sour.  He's been playing with a torn ligament and bruised bone in his thumb(the top one when he holds the bat) since may 15th or so(he'll be back off the DL after the all star break).
> ...



The Division is far more closer than I thought.  If the Nats find any little ounce of offense they could be a threat still.  Medlen is crazy.  The Braves have done a great job picking up guys this off-season and securing critical pieces.  I criticized the shit out of them signing Saito and Wagner, but seems like that worked out way better than Mike Gonzalez .  Wagner is pitching like he's 27.

Do you think Chipper will retire after this season?  He hasn't really ruled it out, and it would be a meaningful retirement walking away with Cox.  Both are HoFers without a doubt.



~Ageha~ said:


> a fan in the rangers and indian game fell off the side off a stadium in the second deck trying to get a foul ball. poor guy.
> 
> wonder where cliff lee will get traded to?



Man that sucks.  I would do the same thing probably.  I had the chance to snag Craig Biggio foul during his last season but in the end I let this kid catch it.  Even if he probably threw it into a ravine a day after.

Well, what do the Mariners need besides a decent hitter at the 2, 3, 4, or 5 spot  Maybe a AL Central team with pieces to move.  That Division is so close it's ridiculous.  Not sure if any of those teams especially want to move anyone though, especially hitters.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 7, 2010)

Fucking Yankees suck. They can't score with the bases loaded in the first inning with 1 out. Then they can't score with a man on third and one out. 

How do the fucking A's score? Wild pitch and single with a man on second.  

Fucking guys are pissing me off.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the double plays... the Yankees are the Kings of double plays, especially Jeter. It seems he gets one at least every fucking game.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 7, 2010)

What? I don't believe it, the Yanks score with runners in scoring position. If only they did that the first inning.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 8, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> What? I don't believe it, the Yanks score with runners in scoring position. If only they did that the first inning.



Yesterday, Phillies stranded a runner on third with no outs


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 9, 2010)

Cliff Lee --> Yankees


----------



## E (Jul 9, 2010)

cliff lee --> yankees


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2010)

Cliff Lee is over he top.lol  But I cant be mad as a Yankee fan.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2010)

yankees close to getting lee. another championship


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

It has broken down as of right now due to health concerns over a Yankee prospect.

Yankees realize time is short I think.  That's the only way I see them trading away two great hitting prospects in the last six months.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2010)

Cliff Lee is now with the Texas Rangers.


Eh, I think this'll still work out. Lee stays away from Tampa or Minny. Yanks keep their prospects and sign him in the offseason.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2010)

It would have been overkill. I agree with Mike Francesa.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Cliff Lee is now with the Texas Rangers.
> 
> 
> Eh, I think this'll still work out. Lee stays away from Tampa or Minny. Yanks keep their prospects and sign him in the offseason.



Yankees need to hold onto what's his name, Montero.  Possible C/1B candidate.


----------



## Bluth (Jul 9, 2010)

fucking hate the Yankees, good to see Lee go to the Rangers. As a M's fan it's been amazing to see him pitch in the last few months, but we are cursed as a club now, and everything that can go wrong usually does for us.  

Smoak is a very good player, doesn't have the ceiling that Montero has, but he is also the surer bet.  Hopefully this finally fill in the hole that we have at 1B.  I don't know, Z is a good GM, but we are just snakebitten when it comes to our pickups.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn, I was hoping that the Mets would somehow acquire him, but nice to see him go to the Rangers.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2010)

so the ranger got lee instead that sucks would have been an over kill if they got them


----------



## Jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely makes the league overall far more entertaining with him at the Rangers.

Someone I'm "SMH" at, Chone Figgins.  What the fuck happened to him man, it's like the Mariners shot him in the leg before the season started.

And what a waste of talent Ichiro is on that team when no one can drive him in  he only has scored 34 times (less than CHONE FIGGINS)


----------



## E (Jul 9, 2010)

the yanks will be able to give ichiro the accommodations he needs


----------



## Bluth (Jul 10, 2010)

Mariners went with that all defense and pitching approach.  Unfortunately you do need at least on bat in the middle of your lineup to make this work.  When Jose Lopez is your cleanup man....things aren't exactly conductive to winning.  

I still say we are cursed by 9/11.  Best team in baseball, 116 wins, and then baseball stops for more than a week, the team loses all their momentum and then they have to face the Yankees with 9/11 as motivation.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 10, 2010)

Bluth said:


> Mariners went with that all defense and pitching approach.  Unfortunately you do need at least on bat in the middle of your lineup to make this work.  When Jose Lopez is your cleanup man....things aren't exactly conductive to winning.
> 
> I still say we are cursed by 9/11.  Best team in baseball, 116 wins, and then baseball stops for more than a week, the team loses all their momentum and then they have to face the Yankees with 9/11 as motivation.



Looks like Arizona>Motivation from 9/11 then.  Amazing how in sports, nine years makes all the difference.

Texas just went from the likely winner of the AL West to a near shoo-in (good offense+ace starter to anchor staff).  Just how long has it been since they were last in the playoffs?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 10, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Looks like Arizona>Motivation from 9/11 then.  Amazing how in sports, nine years makes all the difference.
> 
> Texas just went from the likely winner of the AL West to a near shoo-in (good offense+ace starter to anchor staff).  Just how long has it been since they were last in the playoffs?



1999.  It will be intriguing because they finally have someone to match Jered Weaver in LA.  Their offense is ridiculous.  Off the top of my head I can think of like 5 - 6 guys batting over .300.  VLAD is a beast this year.  If their pitching can withstand the fact they are pitching in the playoffs (say if Hunter, Lee, and Wilson can pitch well) they should be able to make it far enough.

In the meantime, a shame what happened to Jake Peavy.  Everything I hear about him is him getting smoked or injured


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 11, 2010)

Jobba Chamberlain, how much more unreliable can you be?   

This isn't the first time he's blown a gem from a starter. He did it with Burnett when they faced the Blue Jays a while back. I can't believe he did it again.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 11, 2010)

I remember when people were screaming that Joba belongs to da pen!  See!  This is what happens when you convert a starter into a reliever, leave him hanging as to what role he'll play, bring up a media circus using small sample sizes, and then suddenly have him setting up the eighth.  Who's laughing now B-Jobbers?  Who's laughing now?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 11, 2010)

Kuromaku said:
			
		

> I remember when people were screaming that Joba belongs to da pen! See! This is what happens when you convert a starter into a reliever, leave him hanging as to what role he'll play, bring up a media circus using small sample sizes, and then suddenly have him setting up the eighth. Who's laughing now B-Jobbers? Who's laughing now?



He started to go downhill as starter, that's why he was sent to the bullpen. Now he can't do shit in the bullpen.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

He's rattled.  I don't think he's been hit this badly in his career.  I'm not sure if it's mechanic anymore; more likely his stuff just isn't as dominating the more the league saw of him.  Huge disappointment for the Yankees.  If he shows any signs of revival next season, I can see them trading him.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 11, 2010)

I still think, that if the Yankees were willing to send him down and/or have him work out the kinks, he could re-invent himself.  It's not a sure thing, but from what I heard, between Joba and Hughes, Joba has/had the better stuff while Hughes has the superior makeup.  They're both talented young pitchers, although they are also going in different directions at the moment.  Keep in mind though that Hughes was inconsistent in the majors until he put it together this year (starting from 2006 as a 20 yr old!).  I'd just hate to see Joba flame out, especially considering how good we know he could be.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 11, 2010)

Bob Sheppard, Legendary Yankee Stadium P.A announcer died today. RIP Sheppard.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

Beat me to it.

His voice will live on, as long as Jeter plays anyway.  But even I knew of him and I've never been to a Yankee game in my life.  RIP.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm gonna miss his voice. There are few voices that can match the majesty of his. 

I haven't been to the New Stadium yet. Won't be going for a while too.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2010)

RIP Bob Sheppard.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone watching the Futures Game?

Hank Conger is an Asian-American...but his last name is Conger?  Was he adopted or something?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 11, 2010)

KHAN!!! [Ger]


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 11, 2010)

The Voice of God has gone home.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

Big Papi won the HR Derby today.  I felt like booing him, but he deserved it.

Also enjoyed Jennie Finch's 3-run HR lol.  And Bo Jackson falling all over the place.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 13, 2010)

George Steinbrunner has suffered a major heart attack. He's in critical condition. Just heard it on CNN.


----------



## E (Jul 13, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

first sheppard and now the boss


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 13, 2010)

This crazy. I hope Yogi isnt next.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2010)

there saying on ESPN that George Steinbrunner just died of a heart attack. that is sad RIP


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP George Steinbrenner


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 13, 2010)

As a die-hard Mets fan, man I hated Steinbrenner.  That doesn't mean he wasn't the Boss of Bosses.  It'll be hard to even compare another owner to him, in any sport.  R.I.P., you bastard.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP George Steinbrenner.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2010)

rockst☆r sin said:


> As a die-hard Mets fan, man I hated Steinbrenner.  That doesn't mean he wasn't the Boss of Bosses.  It'll be hard to even compare another owner to him, in any sport.  R.I.P., you bastard.



Yep. Always disliked him as a Mets fan, but there's no denying what his contribution was to the game. RIP.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 13, 2010)

For all his flaws, one had to admire the lengths he was willing to go in order to win.  May the Boss rest in peace.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 13, 2010)

RIP Mr. Steinbrenner.

Thanks for all the memories.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 13, 2010)

NL won this one.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

Brian McCann!

Kuo's throw is laugh worthy now that they didn't lose because of it


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 14, 2010)

And with that, que thousands of angry Yankee fans demanding Girardi's resignation/public castration for...how many times now?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 14, 2010)

B-Mac reppin the ATL


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 14, 2010)

Atlanta sure looks strong this year.

Though I have to ask, why was Heyward voted into the game first over Votto?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

Because the only way the average voter knows about an emerging star is if they:

1. Make the playoffs

2. Widely advertised.

3. Have a big breakout season.

However, I'm not sure why none of the players voted him in either or why he wasn't selected by the coaches.  It's sad to see many great players never get selected.  It's not as bad as the NBA though.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 14, 2010)

The only reason why I know Heyward (and to an extent, Swisher), would be #2. Heyward had been the Golden Boy for the next generation of Braves players this year. Sort of a changing of the guard from Chipper.

He's not a bad player, but I am perplexed as to how he and his .251 BA got in first over Votto's .314.


----------



## E (Jul 14, 2010)

oh NL, you forgot that you were supposed to lose 

no biggie, that means that the yanks can sweep the WS no problem and it'll end in NY


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 14, 2010)

E said:


> oh NL, you forgot that you were supposed to lose
> 
> no biggie, that means that the yanks can sweep the WS no problem and it'll end in NY



That's exactly what I'm thinking. New York don't need home field advantage. We win wherever we go.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

So SS swap between the Braves and Toronto; Braves add another potential bat to the mix?  Gonzalez is hitting only .257 or something like that but he's coming from the AL East.  He should be a considerable upgrade to Escobar, except the fact he's a bit older.

Nevertheless if the Braves wanted to make a run in the playoffs, it's a great addition in my book.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2010)

He's not too bad with the glove either


----------



## Jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I'd take him over Escobar on a playoff team.  Even if Escobar put up his normal numbers from 08 and 09 I wouldn't want him on my team.  Guy is a high maintenance drama queen.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah seems to be a bit of an air head too. He had a really bad series against the Mets on the field. Well I guess that's just how his season has gone so far.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Atlanta is hardly the place for players like him too.

If Chipper leaves with Cox this season, I'm not sure if it will be the same Braves.  Cox is brilliant handling talent and forging a team.  Braves are thrifty and despite this he does his best with what he's given.  Look at their team.  He brings out the best in players who want to do their best and give their best.

I'm gonna miss him after this season is over.  I hope they make a run deep into the playoffs.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 15, 2010)

I have to wonder if Cox even wants to retire at all if the Braves can clinch the pennant.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 15, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> I have to wonder if Cox even wants to retire at all if the Braves can clinch the pennant.



When does he plan on retiring? 
I'm sure this is his last season.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> When does he plan on retiring?
> I'm sure this is his last season.



This is gonna be his last season regardless I think.

I don't think he's like Phil Jackson.  He's old, he's accomplished a lot, and in my opinion he's been an excellent manager who never once really killed true talent when it came to him.  John Smoltz, Greg Maddux, Tom Glavine...my gosh.  Too bad Leo Mazzone isn't doing anything now either.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 16, 2010)

Live tribute to the Boss and the Voice of Yankees on ESPN right now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 22, 2010)

A-Rod hits 599. 1 more to 600


----------



## E (Jul 23, 2010)

goddamn i wish i was in NY so i could go to a game to see that


----------



## Jimin (Jul 23, 2010)

The Rangers better get a bullpen and stop using Lee for nine innings all the time.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

What's up with the Phillies trying to get a starter in August every single season?  It's a smart move, but they have far more issues than their starting rotation.  Injuries, for example.  And the fact Utley is out.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 23, 2010)

Well you really can't do much about injuries.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe address it by acquiring a bat?

I mean the SP market is pretty mediocre as it is.  Trading Werth away really does nothing but free up some money.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 23, 2010)

True. I don't really understand why they'd trade Werth. I know they want to get something for him before they inevitably lose him to FA, but I'm not sure they should trade him for a SP. The problem is that no matter who they trade for, SP or a batter, they have to be mindful of their budget. One of the things holding them back in a trade for Oswalt is the money that he'd command. And as I said before they're going to be losing Werth to FA because they don't have the money/budget flexibility to resign him to a bigger contract. So they're in a real tough place.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 23, 2010)

^
Speaking of SP's, Yanks are in the running for Dan Haren.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 23, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> ^
> Speaking of SP's, Yanks are in the running for Dan Haren.



What do you think of this move? Shouldn't we wait for Lee in the offseason?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 23, 2010)

They probably wouldn't have thought of getting Haren if Andy was still healthy.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 24, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> They probably wouldn't have thought of getting Haren if Andy was still healthy.



But Andy will come back. Who's going to the bullpen once he does?


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 24, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> But Andy will come back. Who's going to the bullpen once he does?



Hughes does have an innings limit.


----------



## E (Jul 24, 2010)

or they could also dump vazquez for something


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 24, 2010)

E said:


> or they could also dump vazquez for something



I think that considering CC's workload, AJ's history, and the recent Pettite injury, it pays to follow the adage that you can never have too much pitching.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 24, 2010)

E said:


> or they could also dump vazquez for something



I don't know if they should dump him in the middle of this season though.


----------



## E (Jul 24, 2010)

im mostly just saying that because i still think he fucked us over in that game 7 that loazia shouldve just started


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 24, 2010)

E said:


> im mostly just saying that because i still think he fucked us over in that game 7 that loazia shouldve just started



Everyone screws up.  Even Mo.


----------



## E (Jul 24, 2010)

you can say that again...and again....and again...and couple more times


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 24, 2010)

E said:
			
		

> im mostly just saying that because i still think he fucked us over in that game 7 that loazia shouldve just started



lol, I think every Yankee fan is still sore over that. After Vazquez' first few starts this season people were second guessing the decision of re-acquiring him. He's kind of improved, but his last start was just dreadful. Good the first few innings then BAM, gives up 5 runs.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 24, 2010)

^
I personally think Vasquez got a lot of undeserved critiscism for '04. Yeah it sucked he gave up the grand slam to Damon, but how could anyone have gone into the mess that Kevin "I Fail at Life" Brown made and try and work out of it?

Also, Pettite seems to be feeling better and may be coming back early. So the Yanks may not need Haren and they can focus more on getting a DH or reliever.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 24, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:
			
		

> ^
> I personally think Vasquez got a lot of undeserved critiscism for '04. Yeah it sucked he gave up the grand slam to Damon, but how could anyone have gone into the mess that Kevin "I Fail at Life" Brown made and try and work out of it?



Oh man, that year, I think Brown was worse than everyone put together.  Well, maybe not Contreras. 



			
				Kagekatsu said:
			
		

> Also, Pettite seems to be feeling better and may be coming back early. So the Yanks may not need Haren and they can focus more on getting a DH or reliever.



That's good news. The sooner he fells better, the sooner he gets back, the better off we'll be. I just hope in any trade we make, Colin Curtis doesn't go. I really like that guy.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 24, 2010)

^
Arizona is asking for a pitcher that can be available immidietly, and to eat up Haren's salary.

The last offer they've currently made was for Joba and two pitchers from AAA.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm wondering what the Yankees are trying to do at this point.  I remember the Yankee farm system about five years ago being nothing.  A joke.  I remember (even as a 10-year old kid) hating the shit out of Brian Cashman.  But as of late, we got a lot of young dudes not named Andy Phillips who can perform and perform well.  So we are going to trade away our younger pieces to make a championship run?  It would make sense to make a run right now, since the key pieces won't get younger, but at the same time, I feel we can still be competitive 2 - 3 years from now.  But if that's the case, we need these prospects.

Dan Haren, eh I imagine him giving up a lot of HRs in Yankee Stadium.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 24, 2010)

I think a cheaper, less riskier option if the Yankees want a starter would be to look at Jake Westbrook of the Indians.

Westbrook has fairly respectable stats, wouldn't cost too much compared to Haren, and the Yank save money for Lee in the offseason. He wouldn't be expected to be a stud, just a nice solid pitcher that can hold the fort until Andy gets back and then take over for Hughes once he reaches his innings limit.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2010)

Fucking Yankees loosing the Royals, *THE ROYALS*!!!!


----------



## E (Jul 25, 2010)

they do have a nasty habit of doing nothing but scratching their balls when they face the fodder teams


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 25, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Fucking Yankees loosing the Royals, *THE ROYALS*!!!!



Kind of hard to win when Mitre is pitching, your lineup is sans Gardner and Swisher, and you have Ramiro "I can't hit for Shit" Pena anchoring the bottom of the order. Not to mention, the Royals aren't really that bad a team. (They lead the league in overall batting average. It's just with the exceptions of Greinke and Soria, their pitching is awful).

And add a little incompetent umpiring in the 9th. Replay showed Tex was on base way before he got called out.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

What the fuck happened to Alex Gordon's career 

I was all up on his bandwagon and he's only getting called up as an OF to replace Dejesus? .

But what are the odds of the Yankees getting Crawford this winter?


----------



## Ippy (Jul 25, 2010)

My Mets have started their yearly decline.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you think guys think A-Rod will reach 30 homers this season? I think he will drive in at least 120 but as far as home run goes I think he has somewhat slowed down.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:
			
		

> Kind of hard to win when Mitre is pitching, your lineup is sans Gardner and Swisher, and you have Ramiro "I can't hit for Shit" Pena anchoring the bottom of the order. Not to mention, the Royals aren't really that bad a team. (They lead the league in overall batting average. It's just with the exceptions of Greinke and Soria, their pitching is awful).
> 
> And add a little incompetent umpiring in the 9th. Replay showed Tex was on base way before he got called out.



But I've seen Mitre give some good relief performances which is why I' surprised he got hit so hard, though it has happened before, I just thought he'd do better. I guess I'm just underestimating the Royals. As you said they have a high team batting average, so they're not the Royals of old anymore. And another thing you pointed out, the fucking sucky lineup.



			
				Perverted King said:
			
		

> Do you think guys think A-Rod will reach 30 homers this season? I think he will drive in at least 120 but as far as home run goes I think he has somewhat slowed down.



I think there's enough time for him to reach 30. He just needs to get 600 out of the way, because that's bogging him down. Hopefully the low home-run totals aren't the sign of a permanent trend.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2010)

What is happening to Phil Hughes? This guy has been terrible lately.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 25, 2010)

What I don't get is why ESPN is making such a big deal about A-Roid.  Dude took steroids, and in my mind, shouldn't be considered great for it.   I mean, I know he's good and all, but he needs an asterisk by his name in the record books always.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 25, 2010)

Jobba Chamberlain. 

Alex Rodriguez just got plunked... got taken out of the game. Let's hope it's not too serious. This could be a big loss at the wrong time.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Dan Haren to the Angels?

They still won't win the Division.

EDIT: Then again, Haren has been a bit unlucky this year.  Chase Field is far more hitter friendly than where the Angels play as well.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 25, 2010)

Thorn said:


> What I don't get is why ESPN is making such a big deal about A-Roid.  Dude took steroids, and in my mind, shouldn't be considered great for it.   I mean, I know he's good and all, but he needs an asterisk by his name in the record books always.



Because the Yankee fan base is huge.  I honestly don't care too much despite being a Yankee fan.

I wish they made a bigger deal about Jim Thome though.  His name never floats around the juice and he's still cranking out homeruns.

Anyone notice how Giambi looks like a homeless person as of late?


----------



## E (Jul 25, 2010)

Thorn said:


> What I don't get is why ESPN is making such a big deal about A-Roid.  Dude took steroids, and in my mind, shouldn't be considered great for it.   I mean, I know he's good and all, but he needs an asterisk by his name in the record books always.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 26, 2010)

Nightmare Brother said:


> My Mets have started their yearly decline.



Have they ever...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

lol they cut away from the TB/DET game to show A-Rod's at bat, and it ended in a blown call by the Cleveland umps on what should have been an A-Rod single.

I guess Cleveland will take anything they get at this point


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

another horribly blown call in the TB/DET game


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 26, 2010)

Garza pitches a no hitter


----------



## Nic (Jul 26, 2010)

not too great a start for Dan Haren today.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah congrats to Garza for the no-hitter.  Great piece of pitching, 27-up, (technically) 27 down.  Too bad I took a nap after the 5th inning


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 27, 2010)

This Cleveland newb is making the yanks look like chumps.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 27, 2010)

The King of Cleveland for a day


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 27, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> The King of Cleveland for a day



Seriously, bitching the first place Yankees with just 3 hits.  

The Yanks looked like fucking punks out there. And another thing, if A-rod is gonna go like 0 for 20 to get 600, screw all the hype behind it. He's looked real bad this series with the Indians.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2010)

another day and arod has not hit number 600 it is probably gonna be the same as it was for 500 it took him a while to get as well.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 27, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> another day and arod has not hit number 600 it is probably gonna be the same as it was for 500 it took him a while to get as well.



Yup, and in the process he'll go into a terrible slide. He's already 0 for 8 this series. Maybe with less hype and attention he'll finally get it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

I want him to get 600.

Not because it's a monumental thing.  I just want him to frickin hit the ball again.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm telling you if Griffrey wasn't hurt all the time, he would have been the closest to reach Bonds numbers.  A-Rod thinks too much.


----------



## E (Jul 28, 2010)

shiit, im fine with arod not hitting 600 during the entire road trip, hit that shit in yankee stadium....and in a game that goddamn ESPN will actually air


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 28, 2010)

You know I just realized... I have both Kendry Morales and Chris Coghlan on my fantasy team. Fail


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 28, 2010)

Jeff said:
			
		

> want him to get 600.
> 
> Not because it's a monumental thing. I just want him to frickin hit the ball again.



Seriously. I wonder if the ceremonial ball bullshit is getting to his head. 



			
				E said:
			
		

> shiit, im fine with arod not hitting 600 during the entire road trip, hit that shit in yankee stadium....and in a game that goddamn ESPN will actually air



ESPN? Really? I hate that station. YES Network all the way!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 28, 2010)

ESPN is the whole reason why there are so many bandwagon fans of teams that suck shit.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder when ESPN became so Boston friendly/Yankee wary.


----------



## E (Jul 29, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> ESPN? Really? I hate that station. YES Network all the way!


no YES here in MI unless i get DirectTV or something

had YES when i lived in jersey, miss them so much ;~;


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 30, 2010)

So I hear A-rod had a few opportunities to get a grand slam this evening, 3 if my father isn't exaggerating.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah.  SF and pop up to the outfield were his contributions then.  Did finish with 3 RBIs though.

Cano has 20 HRs this season, shit 

Trades going on.  Oswalt to Phillies (boy that isn't surprising), Edwin Jackson to CWS, Tejada to the Padres if I'm not mistaken.  Yankees/Rays competing for Dunn.

I would know more, but I'm not an ESPN insider


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone see the article about health inspections for ballpack food?


----------



## E (Jul 30, 2010)

i just saw when they showed it on sportscenter

i always found ballpark food to be shitty and overpriced, so im not surprised


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 30, 2010)

Even in my town's minor league park, they still charge $5 for a beer.

This is why I prefer to have dinner first before going out to ballgame, that just limits me to ice cream and peanuts.

Yankees are looking at Lance Berkman BTW.


----------



## E (Jul 30, 2010)

7 bucks over here in Comerica and like 5 bucks for the same bottle of soda that costs a buck twentyfive, shit is ridiculous

berkman aint a bad addition to the yanks at all


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm kind of hoping that maybe this starts an uproar amongst paying fans demanding that ballpark food be of a higher quality and lowered pricing.

Only thing about Berkman that worries me is an .245 ERA. And my belief that the Yanks are more in need of pitching help.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 30, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> I'm kind of hoping that maybe this starts an uproar amongst paying fans demanding that ballpark food be of a higher quality and lowered pricing.


All that shit is practically fast food, don't see why it has to be so expensive.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 30, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> I'm kind of hoping that maybe this starts an uproar amongst paying fans demanding that ballpark food be of a higher quality and lowered pricing.
> 
> Only thing about Berkman that worries me is an .245 ERA. And my belief that the Yanks are more in need of pitching help.



With an ERA of .245, they get the pitching help the need in Berkman  (just kidding buddy)

I gotta stay on top of things.  Last season I was like "wtf so and so is playing here?  WTF"


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Anyone see the article about health inspections for ballpack food?



Do you a link? I don't recall seeing it on Yahoo, at least.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 30, 2010)

Meant to type Batting Average. My mind wanders off quite a bit at times.

Oh look, a puppy!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2010)

We got Kearns.  Not bad of all.  Playing for a winning team for the first time in his career may help his morale 

Some pretty funny commentary on ESPN with the Mets/Arizona game.  "Citi Field, make sure you pronounce it correctly"


----------



## Nic (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice outing by Jered Weaver today, and the angels now have the two top leading strikeout pitchers in the majors.   Although then again that hardly means anything when you're 8 games out of first place.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

A-Rod finally hitting his 600th home run.

I can't say I really care.  I just want my Bombers to fucking win some games against AL East teams, god damn it.


----------



## E (Aug 4, 2010)

lol i missed the homerun after following the past hundred thousand at-bats


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2010)

Im just glad he hit so he can start hitting again.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2010)

finally Arod hit 600 now he can get back on track and help the yankees instead of putting to much pressure on himself to hit a HR instead of just trying being relaxed on the plate.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 4, 2010)

Like what everyone else said. A-Rod, on track, Yankees back to winning. 

No more fucking loosing.


----------



## TRI05 (Aug 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]RE6u5k2JvQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 6, 2010)

We are unstoppable!


----------



## Cassius (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats to A-rod.
On the other hand, My Diamondbacks


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 7, 2010)

Pieces of my soul wither and die when Joe Buck and Tim McCarver try to commentate a baseball game.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 8, 2010)

Brandon Morrow almost a no-hitter for the Jays. 

Only hit was in the ninth inning with 2 outs. Infielder missed the grounder, looked devastated.

136 pitches
17 strikeouts
1 hit
2 walks
0 ER
Complete game

2nd best SO total in Jays' history. Only Roger Clemens had better as a Blue Jay, with 18.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 8, 2010)

Morrow is beast. Didn't JP Richardi say that he'd pitch a no hitter one of these days not so long ago on Baseball Tonight? Close enough


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2010)

nice series for the yanks against the redsox so far


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

Yankees offense and pitching seem to be back on track.

Replay of the game on ESPN right now, glad I can watch it.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, I'm seriously looking forward to the O's fucking over some AL east teams.

No more free wins yanks, bosox, rays.

First place goes through BMORE!


----------



## E (Aug 9, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Man, I'm seriously looking forward to the O's fucking over some AL east teams.
> 
> No more free wins yanks, bosox, rays.
> 
> First place goes through BMORE!


----------



## Cassius (Aug 9, 2010)

Logo for 2011 All Star game


----------



## E (Aug 9, 2010)

eww, it's in arizona?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe so.

What a shitty place to have it (no offense to Arizona-dwellers though).  I wouldn't be surprised if players boycott the game, especially those of minority descent.


----------



## E (Aug 9, 2010)

i want to that shit to be boycotted, that state doesn't deserve it


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

This past All-Star Game had at least 30+ players of minority descent who immigrated here.  And I wouldn't feel right watching a Futures game with a team composed entirely of foreigners being played in Arizona of all places.

What a fucking disgrace to baseball.  Stupid Bud Selig.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff said:


> This past All-Star Game had at least 30+ players of minority descent who immigrated here.  And I wouldn't feel right watching a Futures game with a team composed entirely of foreigners being played in Arizona of all places.
> 
> What a fucking disgrace to baseball.  Stupid Bud Selig.



i agree with you 100 percent. they should boycott the game


----------



## Jeff (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm also not sure why they chose to not move it back in May.  As much as I don't really want to punish Arizona and its baseball fans for the actions of their government, I don't really feel like watching a baseball event bound to be filled with protests by players, mangers, and fans alike.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 10, 2010)

Wait, what? What got pushed back to May? The All-Star game?


----------



## E (Aug 10, 2010)

he meant to make the decision to change the location of the all-star game back in the month of may


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, alright lol.


----------



## E (Aug 11, 2010)

...and then the reds became relevant overnight


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 11, 2010)

Cueto's blazing kicks of glory was epic


----------



## E (Aug 11, 2010)

who do you see getting fined/suspended for this?

phillips is definetly about to get assfucked by MLB


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

What the hell ever happened to Jay Bruce?  He's starting but I have no idea how he's doing this season.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 12, 2010)

From what I've heard he hasn't really been performing to expectations.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2010)

Damn  that sucks.  I really liked him when he debuted.

So F-Rod assaulted his gf's dad  and I only heard about this now?  I wonder how this will effect his career.  I mean first he went to the Mets.  Now this?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah pretty ugly event. Apparently it took place in the family room close to the clubhouse. Spent about 16 hours in a holding cell at Citi. 

At least Johan (who has his own problems) pitched a great game today, so that I could think about something else besides how fucked up my Mets are getting


----------



## Jimin (Aug 12, 2010)

Chipper Jones is probably out for the season. Think he'll retire?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 12, 2010)

Nah. I think he's going to try to come back. Had he not gotten injured I think he might have.


----------



## E (Aug 12, 2010)

chipper jones is a friggen dinosaur, it'll take more than a lil' ol' injury to end his career


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2010)

I think he confirmed he will be getting surgery and he's planning to come back.

Chipper, gotta love him.  Used to wear a T-shirt with his name and number on the back when I was little.  He's likely one of my all time favorite players, so I'm glad to hear he's coming back.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 15, 2010)

A-Rod with 3 home-runs today... it came out fucking nowhere. Hopefully that's a sign he's getting super-hot with the bat. Plus, I'm still pissed we lost to the Royals on Friday....


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2010)

Yankees shut out by the Royals 

Outside the Lines reviewed close umpiring calls between June - July and came up with 66% of the calls being right, 20% being wrong, and 14% being too close to call.  Your opinions?


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 15, 2010)

If the Yankees face a rookie pitcher in the playoffs they're doomed I tells ya!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 16, 2010)

> Yankees shut out by the Royals



Still can't get over this. After Burnett gave 8 solid innings, they can't get a single run of support. I hope we don't pull off a Mets choke.  



			
				Jeff said:
			
		

> Outside the Lines reviewed close umpiring calls between June - July and came up with 66% of the calls being right, 20% being wrong, and 14% being too close to call. Your opinions?



Far from perfect, though I don't think it warrants instant replay. 



			
				Kuromaku said:
			
		

> If the Yankees face a rookie pitcher in the playoffs they're doomed I tells ya!



Seriously, how many rookie pitchers have had their first games and wins against the Yankees this season? 5? Geez. We're supposed to welcome rookies to the big leagues by smacking them around not loosing to them with a shutout.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

I remember us welcoming Tazawa last year with a two-run walk-off homer by courtesy of A-Rod 

Seems like rookie pitchers are generally performing decent in their first starts.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2010)

looks like arod may be heating up for the yanks as he hit 3 hrs in one game this weekend. yanks look okay but it sucks they got shot out by a rookie


----------



## Jeff (Aug 17, 2010)

I feel I am more surprised that the Yankees are still in 1st than how the Mets are hovering around .500.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 17, 2010)

Bobby Thomson died today:


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually recognized his name, but couldn't place it with the Shot Heard Round the World until after I watched ESPN.

RIP.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2010)

Clemens indicted.

Who else thinks the federal government should focus on more important things than the saggy Rocket?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Clemens indicted.
> 
> Who else thinks the federal government should focus on more important things than the saggy Rocket?



I would say no if the U.S didn't have all the problems that need immediate attention.


----------



## E (Aug 20, 2010)

bye bye HoF for clemens


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Good night Sweet Lou.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Good night Sweet Lou.



Yankees win again. Now we face Toronto. Let's hope our bats stay hot into that series. It's crucial that we win it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 22, 2010)

Cano is literally carrying the team right now.  He's making hitting look effortless.  If it wasn't for Cano, team would be fucked right now.

I'm happy with the Kearns pick-up too, he's actually been one of the few outfielders in the league I like despite not playing for any of my favorite teams.  He's working out well compared to the Big Puma, but I hope he'll be able to come back swinging in the postseason (then all will be right).


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 22, 2010)

Jeff said:
			
		

> Cano is literally carrying the team right now. He's making hitting look effortless. If it wasn't for Cano, team would be fucked right now.



6 RBIs alone today. Unfortunately, Cano won't be hot every single day. We can wish for it but he can't keep the team up forever.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 23, 2010)

Tex gotta start heating up more.  And god damn it Nunez has to start hitting a bit more.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 23, 2010)

Is anyone watching this llws? This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2010)

New Jersey is out


----------



## Nic (Aug 24, 2010)

bah now that both the Angels and Dodgers are completely out of it, might as well root for the rays.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2010)

cano should win the mvp he has been playing great this season.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 24, 2010)

I think Josh Hamilton has a great shot at it. I personally think Cabrera is better overall but the Rangers are just so much better than the Tigers.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope Strasburg doesn't blow out his arm this early in his career.  He could be something special assuming he doesn't pull a Kerry Wood, Mark Prior, too many pitchers to name.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 27, 2010)

Abandon hope, all ye who enter this site.


----------



## Shikakumaru (Aug 29, 2010)

Enjoy the hard laugh!


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so glad my team is doing good again.

*TOMAHAWK CHOP*


----------



## LouDAgreat (Aug 30, 2010)

Tampa Bay don't know how to loose.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 3, 2010)

So I heard someone is mad?


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> cano should win the mvp he has been playing great this season.



i agree, but unfortunately as of late they be hatin' on yankees not named alex rodriguez that have a shot at the MVP, so he won't get it


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 4, 2010)

Best mashup for MLB I've seen this year:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljv7yoVsmLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 4, 2010)

LMAO, as if that fight weren't funny enough


----------



## Jeff (Sep 4, 2010)

Nyger Morgan: -8 self confidence


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2010)

8 wins in a row for the yanks there are playing great. but sadly so are the rays the yanks have only gained 1 game on them even with the win streak.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 15, 2010)

Girardi's is going to need an armed escort for the rest of the season.l


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 17, 2010)

Football season has not been kind to this thread
In the meantime, Joe Torre to retire after this season:

Berlusconi bitching again.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok my phils need a win to get home field


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 29, 2010)

^
Have to say, the Phillies look like the most complete team heading into the postseason thanks to the Roys.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 29, 2010)

looks like the race between the rays and yankees to see who will win the division will go down to the wire and they may even be a one game playoff. it will be a good race.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

all we need is j-roll to get healthy and victorino and wee should be fine, our nlds opponent seems like its gonna be the reds


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 1, 2010)

I hate the Pirates managment

on the bright side unless something horrifying happens Braves are looking like theyll make the playoffs


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

unless the phils sweep them lol


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 1, 2010)

or the padres get swept

all they need to do is beat phily tommorow and SD to lose tommorow and they clinch it i think


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah since they are 2 up with 3 to play


----------



## E (Oct 1, 2010)

yankees better get that division title or minnesota's spanking that ass in round 1


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been out of baseball (and the country) for nearly a month now and damn, wtf is going on in the NL East.  Dem Phillies are gonna make a run for the pennant again and likely win it again as well.  SF, SD, and the Reds can't take them on.  The Braves wallow in fear when they see Charlie Manuel challenge Bobby Cox for most nonchalant manager who turns fiery at the flip of a switch.

My Yankees better beat out the Rays.  At least the BoSox aren't in the playoffs this year.  That within itself makes my season complete to an extent.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

Im not trying to sound like a jerk but, no one in the NL is as good as the phils right now. The reds do have some pop in their bats and their pitching is ok, the braves are meh at times and the Giants are the biggest threat at best in the NL. If the playoffs started today the matchups would be:

ALDS: Texas Rangers at Tampa Bay Rays: Tampa leads the season series 4-2

New York Yankees at Minnesota Twins: New York leads the season series 4-2

NLDS: Cincinnati Reds at Philadelphia Phillies: Philly leads the season series 5-2

Atlanta Braves at San Francisco Giants: Atlanta leads season series 4-3


----------



## Jeff (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the feeling the Giants will beat the Braves in that predicament just because the Braves seem lost.  However, it'll be their last appearance in the postseason with Cox as manager and I could see some new life in the team (especially in the bats).

Reds can't beat the Phillies.  I don't see it happening


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2010)

im just scared of votto


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2010)

Votto can carry the team by himself against the rag-tag NL Central, but arguably cannot carry his team over a team as loaded as the Phillies.  I have the feeling an young arm will implode for the Reds in the postseason as well.  Otherwise, Dusty Baker will not live up to his credentials.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised in the least if the Yankees fail to take advantage of Tampa's woes. It seems both teams have been slipping in the last few games of the season.


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2010)

Well even if he does damage the rest of the team cant hit against the 3 aces and the joe blanton experience.


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2010)

I can only hope my team is the spoiler.


----------



## JJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I have some members that may have an interest in baseball playoff picks. I do need at least 7 people to actively participate. If you're interested, go ahead and post your picks for the AL and NL Division series here. You must pick for each individual game and who will win that series. If there are at least 7 posts with picks before the games on Wed, I will move into a new thread and it will be official. You must continue to actively partipate through the World Series.  

The schedule is here:


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2010)

No playoffs for Boston, but at the very least we deny the AL East to NY.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 4, 2010)

I would definitely be interested in something like that, JJ.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2010)

Morneau out the entire postseason?


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Morneau out the entire postseason?



Fugg...that's no good for Minny.

I really wanted NY to play Texas to get the beatdown they sorely deserve.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2010)

playoff starts today. yanks title defense starts. they will beat the twins like they always do. 3 years in a row for the redsox missing the playoffs that sucks for them their like the pirates now.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 6, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> playoff starts today. yanks title defense starts. they will beat the twins like they always do. 3 years in a row for the redsox missing the playoffs that sucks for them their like the pirates now.



Please don't tempt fate.  I'm superstitious when it comes to baseball, and only baseball.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2010)

Isn't this the first time the Twins have home field advantage against the Yanks in the playoffs?

Edit: 

Looks like the Rays got screwed early. Home plate Umpire mike Welke called a ball a foul tip. Changed the count from 3-1 back to 2-2.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow...Rays getting smacked around by Texas.  And if there is any team willing to put the hurt on NY, it's Texas.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 6, 2010)

and its over,  5-1 win by Texas


they have matched their win total from previous postseasons  lol   1 win

I hope they can get their 2nd this time



GO RANGERS!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2010)

Mael said:


> Wow...Rays getting smacked around by Texas.  And if there is any team willing to put the hurt on NY, it's Texas.



Before the Yanks get to tango with the Rangers, first things first... The Twins. They're hungry for revenge after we swept them in glorious fashion.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 6, 2010)

Mael said:


> Wow...Rays getting smacked around by Texas.  And if there is any team willing to put the hurt on NY, it's Texas.



Well, it is Cliff Lee they have to face against.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 6, 2010)

UN
BE
LIEVABLE

The game's best pitcher to never pitch a postseason game debuts with a no-no. I'm so pumped right now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2010)

Holy shit. 

Roy Holliday with a no-hitter in his first post season game. Damn. Phillies look ready to fuckin charge to the World Series.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2010)

damn halliday a no hitter in his first playoff game he is great and it is about time he got to pitch in the playoffs


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 6, 2010)

I just hope CC is ready.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2010)

Just give the phillies the title


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 6, 2010)

No hitter by Halladay? Shit


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I just hope CC is ready.



I hope everyone's ready. C.C alone won't help us advance. the bullpen, the offense, all the big names need to perform. I'm getting butterflies in my stomach just thinking of all the things that could go wrong.


----------



## Ximm (Oct 6, 2010)

Halladay is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2010)

I need money to see a phillies game


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2010)

Yanks just squandered an opportunity.

Edit: 

Men on 1st and 2nd. 1 out. The Prime Hitters coming to bat, Texiera and A-rod... 

Innings ends, no runs are scored.  

Fucking guys. They won't get further than the ALDS if they're gonna play like shit.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2010)

We're pumped here in Philly, god I love Roy. The man is just a machine, I hope it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2010)

I got nothin good to say about my Yanks.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I just hope CC is ready.



Apparently not to the level they wanted.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 6, 2010)

The Yankees got theirs last year.  It's time for Phillies to win the title back :33


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2010)

.... The Yanks....they finally took advantage of men in scoring position.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow, the Yankees know how to play mind games with Liriano.  Don't know why he wasn't pulled after Posada singled.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2010)

Not surprising Minny's already blowing it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn it CC!!!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 7, 2010)

Yanks won . 

my nerves are under intense pressure right now.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 7, 2010)

Fucking Phillies have Halladay and Oswalt, they're definitely getting to the World Series.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah, Halladay. The only reason I had a modicum of interest in the Jays over the last decade.

Hope he gets to finally be a part of a championship team...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 7, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Fucking Phillies have Halladay and Oswalt, they're definitely getting to the World Series.



I have the feeling Oswalt will collapse.

But they will still make it to the World Series


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2010)

The phils shall have another parade


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2010)

Im shocked the Rays are getting stomped this badly in this series. Rangers look like world beaters.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2010)

Yankees making it look easy


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 7, 2010)

Yanks 2 games up, heading to the Stadium.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rangers looking good again

3 playoff years of failures to the Yankees.    looks like that will add up when the Rangers face em.   Knock off those champs!


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 7, 2010)

Cliff Lee > Yankees.  Rangers going to make him work 1, 4, and 7.  

And it's kind of sad to see the Rays fall apart.  They're going to lose so many people this off-season.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Cliff Lee > Yankees.  Rangers going to make him work 1, 4, and 7.
> 
> And it's kind of sad to see the Rays fall apart.  They're going to lose so many people this off-season.



he may be but like last year the yankees won even with lee doing good against them.


yanks won again nice game


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 7, 2010)

Just Blaze said:
			
		

> Cliff Lee > Yankees. Rangers going to make him work 1, 4, and 7.
> 
> And it's kind of sad to see the Rays fall apart. They're going to lose so many people this off-season.



See 2009 World Series


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 7, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> he may be but like last year the yankees won even with lee doing good against them.



Yanks only won when they didn't play against Lee 

The pressure is on Hughes and Pettite to do their part.  I don't think Hughes has started against the Rangers so anything is possible.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2010)

Cliff Lee will do excellent against Yankees.  That is his job interview.......like the Rangers are saying he will get a lot of money next year and you can bet he is going to be a Yankee.  He wanted to be one this year so he will be one next year.

Lincecum  is dominating the Braves


----------



## Berserk (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Yanks only won when they didn't play against Lee



I don't see what you're trying to get at.  The Yankees won the SERIES despite the other team having Lee, so it doesn't matter if the Rangers have Lee.

And I laugh at the fact that you think Lee will pitch on short rest.  If he did, he would have pitched against the Yankees in Game 4 of the WS last year.  Lee never pitches on short rest, I don't think he's ever done it in his career, postseason or not.



Just Blaze said:


> The pressure is on Hughes and Pettite to do their part.  *I don't think Hughes has started against the Rangers so anything is possible.*



Besides him throwing 6+ innings of no-hit ball before being pulled because of a hamstring injury, in his first career start.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Yankees took revenge on Carl Pavano.

And funny that Berkman comes through; the other day I was sarcastically making a huge deal about the fact that "I didn't know Berkman was on the Yankees".


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 8, 2010)

What's up with the Rays?

Funny how earlier this season, people were clamoring to call this the year of the pitcher, now we get aces on two teams pitching extremely well, with a no-hitter (Halladay), and now a 14 K gem with only 2 hits (Lincecum).


----------



## E (Oct 8, 2010)

i'm enjoying the rays getting their shit pushed in more than the yanks spanking the twins


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Yanks only won when they didn't play against Lee
> 
> The pressure is on Hughes and Pettite to do their part.  I don't think Hughes has started against the Rangers so anything is possible.



last time i checked yanks still won


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2010)

Minnesota has no place playing the Yanks.  They were horrid in the regular season and they're horrid now.  It's a self-fulfilling prophecy of theirs how they cannot beat NY.  If this was Texas as the ALDS opponent of NY's, it'd be a different story.  Minnesota spreads eagle once more to let NY kick them square in the nuts.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2010)

Roy 2 get this win


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> What's up with the Rays?
> 
> Funny how earlier this season, people were clamoring to call this the year of the pitcher, now we get aces on two teams pitching extremely well, with a no-hitter (Halladay), and now a 14 K gem with only 2 hits (Lincecum).



I feel the Rays were too overconfident.  Chasing the Yankees and overcoming them finally (which I blame on a Yankee collapse) seemed to make them complacent against a Rangers team that was in an otherwise weak division this year or something.  Maybe overconfident their pitching could douse the Ranger offense (which it did not at all).  The mood apparently with the Rays is still relaxed according to Carl Crawford.  At this point, especially heading to Arlington down by 2, idk if being relaxing and pulling pranks is the way to go.



Mael said:


> Minnesota has no place playing the Yanks.  They were horrid in the regular season and they're horrid now.  It's a self-fulfilling prophecy of theirs how they cannot beat NY.  If this was Texas as the ALDS opponent of NY's, it'd be a different story.  Minnesota spreads eagle once more to let NY kick them square in the nuts.



Minnesota saw two of their contenders in the AL Central just collapse on themselves.  They are a mediocre team at best and without Morneau they probably could have lost a series to Baltimore or Seattle.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 8, 2010)

I doubt they were very overconfident. They were pretty bad themselves down the stretch (only 15-15).


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2010)

that was a crazy game, but the phils pulled it out


----------



## Jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> I doubt they were very overconfident. They were pretty bad themselves down the stretch (only 15-15).



But they still won the East over the Yankees.  That within itself can make a team entering the playoffs a bit too complacent for the first few games.  I still think they can pull off a win...but it would require them to actually start hitting and start rallying up any form of life they still possess.

Doesn't help that their own home field advantage was pulled away from them by shoddy umpiring.



Legend said:


> that was a crazy game, but the phils pulled it out



Reds will likely drop the next game, but in any case this has been a good season for them.  Signing Dusty Baker to an extension may be the worst thing that has happened to them so far.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2010)

well he did turn them around,they would have been better with adam dunn though


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 9, 2010)

I wonder why Bud Selig and Co. are still so reluctant to make instant replay a (bigger) part of the game.  I get that there's a tradition, but it's like the story of the woman who always cut off the legs of the chicken when putting it in the oven, tradition shouldn't be followed blindly.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 9, 2010)

Legend said:


> well he did turn them around,they would have been better with adam dunn though



I find Bruce + Rolen a fair replacement for Dunn.  They both have OBP hovering around Dunn's plus Bruce is only 23 and hasn't hit his prime yet.  They paid Bruce half a million this year.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 9, 2010)

Yanks on to the ALCS.


----------



## E (Oct 9, 2010)

poor twins, 100 years too early to challenge the yanks


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 10, 2010)

The Twins are the Yankees' favorite team apparently.


----------



## E (Oct 10, 2010)

makes me wonder is they neglected to get the AL East title just to face them in the first round


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2010)

Now I have a good reason to troll my fellow Guard buddy who is from Minnesota and claimed they would get revenge.

The Twins suck.  White Sox would've put up twice the fight.

Man I can only hope the Rays or Rangers show some fight.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

Yankees made short work of the Twins man.  Did not expect it go three and out at all, even without Morneau.  Thames seems to have been a great pick-up, so I take back what I said earlier this year 

In more sober news, I wish Tony Gwynn a speedy recovery from cancer.  He's probably one of my all-time favorite players.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 10, 2010)

damnit braves you were winnign whyd you let it go


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2010)

nice comeback by the rays


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2010)

Phils need to put some more runs on the board


----------



## Jeff (Oct 11, 2010)

Conrad cost the Braves control of the series.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 11, 2010)

^Hes the Josh Howard of the MLB.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2010)

I think the phils can beat the braves or giants


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 11, 2010)

I wanna see a Lincecum vs Halladay matchup in the ALCS so bad, yet can't help but want to root for the Braves.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 11, 2010)

Giants facing the Phillies in the NLCS. 
Nice send off for Bobby Cox.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 12, 2010)

Goodbye to Bobby Cox.

It was pretty sad for me to see him go too.  He was one of the first managers I knew about as a fan of baseball and one of the most passionate in recent memory.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 12, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Goodbye to Bobby Cox.
> 
> It was pretty sad for me to see him go too.  He was one of the first managers I knew about as a fan of baseball and one of the most passionate in recent memory.



Yea, that interview where tried to hold back tears... so sad. 15 years of 90+ win seasons. Amazing.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 12, 2010)

It's fucking ridiculous how these baseball games start so late.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 12, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> It's fucking ridiculous how these baseball games start so late.



What are you talking about.  8 pm is standard.

Anyway, Cliff Lee is too godly.  If the Yankees don't get him, I'll be shocked.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 12, 2010)

Yanks are facing the Rangers. It's gonna be a nail bitter. 



			
				Just Blaze said:
			
		

> What are you talking about. 8 pm is standard.



Yea, that's really late. Games always end at like fucking 12 in the morning.  
Why can't they follow regular season scheduling? 



			
				Just Blaze said:
			
		

> Anyway, Cliff Lee is too godly. If the Yankees don't get him, I'll be shocked.



I want to worry about the Yanks beating Lee first before acquiring him.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

i want a yankees-phillies rematch with the phils winning in 5


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 13, 2010)

Im proud of the Rangers tonight


even if they dont get further,   best season they ever had


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 13, 2010)

Legend said:


> i want a yankees-phillies rematch with the Yanks winning in 5



Fixed.


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> What are you talking about.  8 pm is standard.
> 
> Anyway, Cliff Lee is too godly.  If the Yankees don't get him, I'll be shocked.



Yankees shouldn't get him.  They're fine enough. 

Besides, should Texas prevail, the establishment will be paying Mr. Lee handsomely.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 13, 2010)

You know something.

Where the hell did Cliff Lee come from?  He wasn't always this dominant.  I remember releasing his ass when I was playing some MLB game to make room for some random FA pitcher.


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Fixed.


hahahahahah..........no


Jeff said:


> You know something.
> 
> Where the hell did Cliff Lee come from?  He wasn't always this dominant.  I remember releasing his ass when I was playing some MLB game to make room for some random FA pitcher.


He was really good in Cleveland one year, the next was horrible and demoted, the next he was average and once the guy got traded he was a monster


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 15, 2010)

He was an okay pitcher from 04-06 and even finished 4th in Cy Young in 05. 



He actually did better in Seattle than in Texas this year


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah he was average at best in Texas.  But the postseason is his playing field I suppose, he handles pressure pretty well.

And happy to hear Texas included Hamilton in their celebration.  He's one of the main reasons they are even in the hunt for the pennant/championship so I'm really glad he got to celebrate with them.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 15, 2010)

Fucking 3-Run home run for Texas already, on our top pitcher. .


Edit: C.C is really pitching terribly. He's started every inning with a lead off walk. 4 walks in total. Now he just balked. 

A guy that's been strong all season, now is suddenly choking.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

Not a good way to start off the ALCS.

Bats are cold too.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 15, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Not a good way to start off the ALCS.
> 
> Bats are cold too.



Not at all. We look weak out there.


----------



## Legend (Oct 15, 2010)

I approve of this


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 15, 2010)

Huge turning point here!  Double play Jeter finally strikes 

Oh yeah I got tickets to Halladay tomorrow.  Fuck yes.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 15, 2010)

Based loaded, Alex up.  Holy fuck!


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 15, 2010)

Tied game!  Cano is MVP for sure.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 15, 2010)

6-5!  OMG, this is pathetic.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 15, 2010)

Now let's hope the bullpen holds.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 15, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Now let's hope the bullpen holds.



2 of Mariano's losses came from Rangers.  This game is far from over.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 15, 2010)

I approve of the Yankee comeback and victory.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 15, 2010)

Shit, Moe comes through!  Crazy game.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 16, 2010)

Great game. Well played, Yanks.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2010)

what a comeback by the yankees. they really are the comeback kids.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2010)

That one of of the great wins in recent history that I can remember. With the veterans and experience that we have we know how to handle each and every situation that we're in. As for texas, that had to be such a demoralizing loss. Plus the fact that they're going to face a 18 game winner in phil hughes. We just gotta keep putting the pressure on texas now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 16, 2010)

Yanks down 2 already. Geez man.

Now it's 3 nothing Texas with the bases loaded. So much for Hughes being dominant in Texas. 

To top it off, Texieria and A-rod are hitting like girls.

Now the Ranger have 5 runs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure not gonna panic. Its only the fourth afterall. But hughes has gotta come out now, especially since I saw mitre warming up. He is just not fooling the texas hitters.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 16, 2010)

Scoring opportunities are being wasted on top of Hughes ineffectiveness. Just now, Cano hit a double, then a wild putch. Man on third with no outs.. two strike outs in a row. Berkman got him in, but was caught in a rundown. 

The Texas line-up from 1 to 9 is pouncing the ball. What the fuck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Scoring opportunities are being wasted on top of Hughes ineffectiveness. Just now, Cano hit a double, then a wild putch. Man on third with no outs.. two strike outs in a row. Berkman got him in, but was caught in a rundown.
> 
> The Texas line-up from 1 to 9 is pouncing the ball. What the fuck.



Dude, ya gotta calm down. There is still plenty of game left. Its not like the yankees will panic because they're down by a wide margin.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 16, 2010)

Texieria looking like a scrub. 

Zukuru, the Yanks shouldn't have to rely on theatrics to win every game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Texieria looking like a scrub.
> 
> Zukuru, the Yanks shouldn't have to rely on theatrics to win every game.



Yeah, your right. It pisses me off that our two starters put us in deep holes right from the get go. But I believe as long as the game continues there isn't a deficit we can't overcome.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 16, 2010)

7-2 is a hard deficit to come back from, but still possible.

And even if they lose this game, they still split the first two in Arlington and will be coming back to New York for three games.

I trust Pettite will get the job done, and that the offense gets to Lee.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 16, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> 7-2 is a hard deficit to come back from, but still possible.
> 
> And even if they lose this game, they still split the first two in Arlington and will be coming back to New York for three games.
> 
> I trust Pettite will get the job done, and that the offense gets to Lee.



It's possible, but this time Texas' bullpen looks strong. Not good for a hopeful Yankee comeback.  

On the games going to Yankee Stadium... look how Texas won the ALDS: They won all 3 games _away._ That ain't good for us. 

As much as I want to believe Pettite will do good, we believed Hughes would do good because of his history in Texas. Look at how that turned out. It seems the long break has gotten to C.C and Hughes, it might get to Pettite as well.

No to mention if Pettite does shitty like C.C or Hughes, the games pretty much over since Lee is on the mound. Hell, giving one run away to the Rangers might be enough. At least with this game we had an opportunity to get to this Lewis guy... we failed.

I'm not feeling confident about this series at all.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 16, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> It's possible, but this time Texas' bullpen looks strong. Not good for a hopeful Yankee comeback.
> 
> On the games going to Yankee Stadium... look how Texas won the ALDS: They won all 3 games _away._ That ain't good for us.
> 
> ...



It's one bad game, even the '98 team lost a few during the postseason.

Texas hadn't won at home all series, so law of averages comes into affect. That also means their undefeated road game record could also be affected. We'll just have to see how Pettite turns out. 

And Lou, if the Yankees lose this series. Don't freak out, it won't be the end of the world if it happens.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> And Lou, if the Yankees lose this series. Don't freak out, it won't be the end of the world if it happens.



I concur with that statement. Besides, even if we lose game 3 then you know that CC will be pumped to do a lot better than game 1. Since I said that then you know that AJ burnett shouldn't be anywhere near that mound in game 4.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 16, 2010)

Yanks lose. I heard a pretty telling statistic. Yanks had 7 walks today, none of them scored. That's pretty pathetic. 

Now on to game 3 and hopefully, on to a better performance.


----------



## Tay (Oct 16, 2010)

So excited for the Rangers right now.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2010)

sucks that yanks lost. and halladay showed he was mortal by allowing runs


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 16, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> And Lou, if the Yankees lose this series. Don't freak out, it won't be the end of the world if it happens.



Considering how the Yankees lost from 2001-2008, any Yankees fan should be able to get through anything.

But damn, can't believe Cody Ross hit 2 homers off Halladay.  I'm also getting sick of Lidge.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 16, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Considering how the Yankees lost from 2001-2008, any Yankees fan should be able to get through anything.
> 
> But damn, can't believe Cody Ross hit 2 homers off Halladay.  I'm also getting sick of Lidge.



Curse of the no-hitter my friend.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2010)

Yesterday I watched the 8th inning of the TEX - NYY game in Bic Camera (which seven story department store full of electronics).  Man I was fist pumping so much people probably thought I was filming a porno 

Thank god I didn't go today.

And I'm happy for SF.  They played their hearts out this year and I wouldn't mind seeing these young guys and old geezers in the WS.


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Considering how the Yankees lost from 2001-2008, any *Yankees fan should be able to get through anything.*
> 
> But damn, can't believe Cody Ross hit 2 homers off Halladay.  I'm also getting sick of Lidge.



Yankees fans SHOULD be able to get through anything...they've had the MLB served to them on a silver platter for decades.

Rangers won that game with a powerful statement, as they should've with Game 1 as well.  I can only hope this momentum follows them to the Bronx.  I never knew the Rangers could be this good.

I'm torn b/w the Phils and Giants, but since the Phils won in 2008 already, I want to see SF get their shot at the title.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 17, 2010)

Cody Ross is disgustingly sick.  Another homerun??


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2010)

Cody Ross is sending a personal fuck you to Florida.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 18, 2010)

When they said "Ross" in one of the articles I was reading I was thinking David Ross, not Cody Ross


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 18, 2010)

When I hear "Ross", I think of WWE's Jim Ross.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 18, 2010)

Game's over. Lee has this wrapped up


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 18, 2010)

Shit, Posada broke up the no-hitter


----------



## Mael (Oct 18, 2010)

Cliff Lee > The New York Yankees.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 18, 2010)

Mael said:


> Cliff Lee > The New York Yankees.



I think Cliff Lee > Everybody.  He's unstoppable.  

I'm hoping for Halladay vs Lee.  Former Philly Ace vs Current Philly Ace :33

Though the Rangers line up seems much better than the Phillies.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Becoming the 9th Inning from Hell for the Yankees


they just "Yanked" another pitcher.     7-0 now

SCUSE ME   8-0 now   Wild Pitch


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Tired of seeing the Phillies all the time.

If the Yankees don't make it, I want to see San Fran get its chance.

Safe to say, Lee's probably staying in Texas after this.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 18, 2010)

Can't believe Girardi is using Burnett for Game 4.  Going to be the shortest game ever.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 18, 2010)

This is turning into a monumental choke fest for the Yankees. 3 games in a row they get  rape by the Rangers. That first game comeback is looking more and more like pure luck.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 18, 2010)

...........I'm hearing the Rangers pitcher for tomorrow night "isn't a shutout guy"....  

Watch him shutout the Yankees.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's a game for everyone:

Count how many threads on this site say something along the line of "SEASON OVER! DFA EVERYONE!"


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 19, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Here's a game for everyone:
> 
> Count how many threads on this site say something along the line of "SEASON OVER! DFA EVERYONE!"



I'd fit right in with the non Yankee fans, but hey, I'm gonna call it like I see it. 

Been following these guys every game of the year, and they are far better than the shit I've seen over the past few days.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 19, 2010)

Cliff Lee   

Man I'm gonna be so sick if he signs with the evil empire next year 

Either way, this serious is over. A.J's gonna get rocked tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 19, 2010)

Sluggish Yankees today.

Felt like I was watching myself play baseball.  They gotta dig deep and not turn out like the Rays.


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Sluggish Yankees today.
> 
> Felt like I was watching myself play baseball.  They gotta dig deep and not turn out like the Rays.



The Rangers have been rather merciless towards two of the premier starters, Andy being the exception.  If it wasn't for the awful Rangers pen I'd say it would've been 3-0 but the Yanks aren't completely sluggish and that's why it's 2-1.

Despite my bias, I will still say the Rangers are the more fit team.  And besides, the Rays came back in frightening fashion so I'll tip my hat to them.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't know why some Yankee fans actually thought that Lee doing shitty in a regular season game against them was going to be some sort of catalyst.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 19, 2010)

AJ Burnett survives 1st inning!  This might be the good AJ tonight!


----------



## Sin (Oct 19, 2010)

Yankees gotta cheat to win


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2010)

come on yankees we need to win


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 19, 2010)

Who is this guy pitching and what have they done with the real A.J Burnett? You know, the guy that gave up damn near 6 runs a game and managed to lose 15 games for the best lineup in baseball. Bring that guy back.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 19, 2010)

AJ staying strong.  Jeter is gettings good hits!  Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh god, tex just went down. Not good...


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 19, 2010)

Hahahah Girardi you retard!


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 19, 2010)

There he is


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh shit, bases loaded!    Haha Swisher is up...


And they strike out!  It's over...


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG 10-3 now



talk about kicking butt



1 more win to go


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2010)

HA!  Thank you Texas.  Thank you for being some team that simply wont bend over for NY.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah, seeing the Yankees get dominated like this brings joy to my heart.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 20, 2010)

Yanks lose and lose Teixeira!  I would be happier if only the Phillies won today hah.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2010)

Seems like the Rangers had their number from the get-go.

Too bad they had to blow Game 1.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mael said:


> Too bad they had to blow Game 1.



all the motivation you need


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 20, 2010)

It's funny, the Yankees usually start slow and speed up as the season goes along, oftentimes leading to playoff success.

This year, they started with a bang, with a winning record in April, and for the past 2.5 months, they've sucked donkey balls dipped in human sauce.

What the hell is Girardi doing?  He fucking won a championship last year, and suddenly he's turned into Joe Torre post 2000.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> It's funny, the Yankees usually start slow and speed up as the season goes along, oftentimes leading to playoff success.
> 
> This year, they started with a bang, with a winning record in April, and for the past 2.5 months, they've sucked donkey balls dipped in human sauce.
> 
> What the hell is Girardi doing?  He fucking won a championship last year, and suddenly he's turned into Joe Torre post 2000.



Ya know, you can make the argument that with the moves he made this series that he should get fired. I don't think that they'll go that far because cashman and hal seem to like girardi. The injury to Tex hurt a lot. He may have not been hitting but his glove is second to none. We are going to have to pull a red sox 2007 to pull this one out.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> It's funny, the Yankees usually start slow and speed up as the season goes along, oftentimes leading to playoff success.
> 
> This year, they started with a bang, with a winning record in April, and for the past 2.5 months, they've sucked donkey balls dipped in human sauce.
> 
> What the hell is Girardi doing?  He fucking won a championship last year, and suddenly he's turned into Joe Torre post 2000.



Oh what a shame...champ team suddenly loses its spark and the manager is suddenly harangued as a failure.

Only New York...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 20, 2010)

Zukuru said:


> Ya know, you can make the argument that with the moves he made this series that he should get fired. I don't think that they'll go that far because cashman and hal seem to like girardi. The injury to Tex hurt a lot. He may have not been hitting but his glove is second to none. We are going to have to pull a red sox 2007 to pull this one out.



If they do fire Girardi, would be a deep insult to him and the players.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> If they do fire Girardi, would be a deep insult to him and the players.



It'll also show once again the knee-jerk attitude of New York, its fans, its managerial staff, and the franchise in general.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 20, 2010)

Girardi out.

...Bobby Cox in?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Girardi out.
> 
> ...Bobby Cox in?



I was thinking bobby valentine or don mattingly but bobby cox is way better. Although since he retired I doubt he will do it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 20, 2010)

Bobby Cox would probably have fit someplace like the Mariners or even Baltimore rather than big market teams like the Mets, Yankees, and Cubs.

But he's a retired man and deservingly so.  What a career he had.

Yankees should stick with Girardi.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Bobby Cox would probably have fit someplace like the Mariners or even Baltimore rather than big market teams like the Mets, Yankees, and Cubs.
> 
> But he's a retired man and deservingly so.  What a career he had.
> 
> Yankees should stick with Girardi.



Its not like I'm saying that he should be fired. Afterall, we did just win a championship last year. I'm just saying the possibility is there. New York fans have shorter fuses than most fans.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh I can see him being fired yes


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2010)

Zukuru said:


> Its not like I'm saying that he should be fired. Afterall, we did just win a championship last year. I'm just saying the possibility is there. *New York fans have shorter fuses than most fans*.



More like that sense of entitlement.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Girardi out.
> 
> ...Bobby Cox in?



Fuck no! 

As a Braves fan that would hurt my soul. No Bobby, just stay retired. You were awesome while we had you


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 20, 2010)

Wilson forgot how to throw strikes.  This is bad for the Rangers hah.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow Suddenly the Rangers forgot how to throw a ball around to get people out.  Franceur to Young off.......WIlson to home airball......sloppy sloppy sloppy 2nd inning for the Rangers


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2010)

Things are looking good. Three more outs from Mo and we're back in texas!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2010)

nice win for the yanks but in all reality they should have been a sweep in this series if it was not for them coming back in the 8th in the first game they would have been sweeped.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 20, 2010)

I knew CC would rebound from the first game.  Not sure if Phil Hughes can since he hasn't played exceptionally well recently.  But the Yankees do have a shot next game.  But game 7 is going to be almost impossible of course.

Phillies really should've went with Halladay unless they get more hits.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2010)

Damn it Texas...way to blow it.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 20, 2010)

Ha! Suck it Phillies! Seeing both the Yankees and Phillies both on the verge of elimination, brings joy to my heart. pek


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 21, 2010)

Im not worried for the Rangers


going home with 2 games left.  and Lee for game 7.    

Just get it over with in game 6 please


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice homerun by Jason Werth!  Glad it's not over yet.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

"Halladay pitches through injury to lift Phillies" is the headline at ESPN.com

I don't like the sound of that.

Meanwhile, missed both games streaming yesterday...but both were good outcomes for me.  Yankees must hate CJ Wilson.  Meanwhile, when was the last time Kerry Wood struck out 3 people in a game?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> "Halladay pitches through injury to lift Phillies" is the headline at ESPN.com
> 
> I don't like the sound of that.
> 
> Meanwhile, missed both games streaming yesterday...but both were good outcomes for me.  Yankees must hate CJ Wilson.  Meanwhile, when was the last time Kerry Wood struck out 3 people in a game?



I personally think its the cutter that he most likely learned from mariano. Ever since he came over here to new york he has been a completely different person. Mariano must have something to do with that.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Plus playing for a legit competitor can do that to people occasionally.

Unless you are Hideki Irabu (yeah I'm bringing him up right now)


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Plus playing for a legit competitor can do that to people occasionally.
> 
> Unless you are *Hideki Irabu* (yeah I'm bringing him up right now)





I completely forgot that guy even existed... I bet the Yankees wish they could forget about him too


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

I will never forget him for as long as I live.

He doesn't deserve to be forgotten


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 22, 2010)

At least he was used to create an epic Seinfeld scene


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

That's true 

Since you're from NY, who's the most hated Yankee player there right now?


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 22, 2010)

I think they're all pretty hated among Yankee haters (like myself, don't let my location fool you ) but personally speaking, it's Nick Swisher.

I hate that guy. I've got a tremendous amount of respect for Jeter, Pettitte and Mo I lol @ A-Rod and Texiera, but Swisher? God I can't stand him 

He's to dramatic and excitable for being such a minor player. Every time I see him and his dramatics I just want to


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2010)

I fucking hate Nick Swisher.


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL Hughes throws a wild pitch for an intentional walk!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 22, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> LOL Hughes throws a wild pitch for an intentional walk!



Hughes definitely just made me shit bricks just now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations to the Texas Rangers, they were a far better team than the Yankees.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Two of my friends already jumped on the Texas bandwagon.

I asked one of them to name a player who plays for Texas and he said Hank Blalock


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Nic (Oct 22, 2010)

nice to see the yankees out.  No i'll be rooting for SF tomorrow.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 23, 2010)

Congrats to the Rangers!

poor Tom Hicks.  sold the team before he could have made money


I would love TX vs SFG.    makes me think of Cowboys against 49ers in the early 90s


4 wins to go!


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 23, 2010)

It's amazing how it all came down to the Mariner's decision to give Lee to the Rangers over the Yankees.  Just one difference is why the Yankees are out.

Can't wait for the Phillies game later.  Homefield advantage should help a bit.


----------



## E (Oct 23, 2010)

with the way these dumbasses dropped dead in this series (and not to mention that sloppy-ass finish to the season being a sign of things to come) they deserve to get their ass whooped by the rangers

the rangers deserve to make history for their franchise, good for them


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 23, 2010)

Yankees will get their revenge this off-season when they get Lee and Crawford :ho

Can't wait for the epic headlines in a few weeks!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 23, 2010)

A Rod proving once again that the only time he can consistently hit well in the playoffs is when it involves the Twins.


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2010)

Sorry Yankees fandom in MLB.com.

Sorry 27 isn't good enough for you.

Thank God another team decided not to roll over for them.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 23, 2010)

Mael said:


> Sorry Yankees fandom in MLB.com.


"I'll take Hughes over Lincecum because Hughes can pitch in the AL East"


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 23, 2010)

I was glad to see the rangers take it from the yankees seeing as how they have yet to win a world series and all 

I favor the giants to win it all though :33 that team is on fire


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm sure FOX died a little inside when they saw the yankees get eliminated. If they get rangers vs. giants then that'll be a ratings nightmare for them. Whether we like it or not, the yankees are america's baseball team. We watch them because we wanna see them fail miserably or we watch them because we root for them to win. Love or hate and no in between.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 23, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> "I'll take Hughes over Lincecum because Hughes can pitch in the AL East"



There's no evidence supporting that.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 23, 2010)

Zukuru said:
			
		

> I'm sure FOX died a little inside when they saw the yankees get eliminated. If they get rangers vs. giants then that'll be a ratings nightmare for them. Whether we like it or not, the yankees are america's baseball team. We watch them because we wanna see them fail miserably or we watch them because we root for them to win. Love or hate and no in between.





Maybe Fox will have better ratings with Texas in the World Series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 23, 2010)

Holy fuck, that curveball Oswalt struck Burrell out with was _beautiful_. 


He truly is the Wizard.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 23, 2010)

^ Yes he is, but I fear we may be phucked in Philly. I don't wanna see Lincecum come in to finish this


----------



## Just Blaze (Oct 23, 2010)

Shit's over.  Rangers vs. Giants haha.  It's going to be an easy sweep for Rangers.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 23, 2010)

Ranger vs Giants=boring world series 

Yankees vs Giants would have been better


----------



## Sin (Oct 24, 2010)

Cliff Lee shuts out Giants, over/under 80 pitches


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 24, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Ranger vs Giants=boring world series
> 
> Yankees vs Giants would have been better



True, but I doubt we could beat lincecum and kain the way we were hitting. Most likely would've been a sweep.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

doesn't  matter because Lincemum will pitch a no-hitter


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 24, 2010)

Obviously as a Phillies fan I want the Rangers to win. I'm butthurt about SanFran, and want to see Cliff Lee succeed.



Ryan Howard is so unclutch


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Ryan Howard is so unclutch



everyone is bound to have a bad run though.


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2010)

Judecious said:


> Ranger vs Giants=boring world series
> 
> Yankees vs Giants would have been better



Or not...because anything that gives the Yankees hope is the anathema to good baseball.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 24, 2010)

There is, simply, no excuse for Ryan Howard to watch that called third strike. Disgraceful.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been a fan of the Giants for 3 years since they got Lincecum, our local boy. 

Never believed in my wildest dreams these castaways would form a World Series team. We blew 30 million a season on Zito and Rowand who can't even play. Figured we'd be 3rd or 4th place in the West, be worse off than we played last year. We beat the pesky Padres. We beat the stingy Braves. And we beat the juggernaut Phillies. Cody Ross, where the fuck did he come from? Juan Uribe, wearing the gar glasses. 

This season has been a dream and Bochy is Manager of the Year. Even if we lose the World Series, this was beyond my wildest dreams and I won't ever forget it.  

Go Giants!!!


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2010)

H.P. Jovecraft said:


> There is, simply, no excuse for Ryan Howard to watch that called third strike. Disgraceful.



The spirit of A-Roid was instilled in him, watching that strike roll right in just like how Feliz silences the NY Douchebag.  

I like the Rangers in this one.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

San Francisco vs Texas.  The series no one wanted.  Oh well, the Lincecum/Lee match-up will be worth watching at least.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 24, 2010)

There's nothing like seeing A-Rod turn to shit in the postseason.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

Mark Teixera was the worst.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2010)

After years of sucking I'm fucking excited as hell the Giants are in the series



Rukia said:


> San Francisco vs Texas.  The series no one wanted.



Fuck cares what _you_ want 

PARTYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Mael (Oct 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> San Francisco vs Texas.  The series no one wanted.  Oh well, the Lincecum/Lee match-up will be worth watching at least.



Because 27 wasn't good enough for NY.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> San Francisco vs Texas.  The series no one wanted.  Oh well, the Lincecum/Lee match-up will be worth watching at least.



You trolling? 

I already got to see Lincecum vs Halladay, but now we got Lincecum vs Lee.  That alone makes the series totally worth it.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

damn yankees. i am going for the giants to win in the WS i like the giants whole pitching staff.


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> damn yankees. i am going for the giants to win in the WS i like the giants whole pitching staff.



Again, a Yankees-free playoffs is a good playoffs.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm going for the Giants because Barry Bonds played for them


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 26, 2010)

Mael said:


> Because 27 wasn't good enough for NY.



Why should 27 be enough? You want us to say "Oh 27 is enough for us now, we'll let other teams enjoy their day, because it's the right thing to do" fuck that. We're after every world championship every year. I expect that from every fan of every sport. Nothing less.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 26, 2010)

> SAN FRANCISCO -- *Baseball's playoffs could be expanding in two years.*
> 
> *The new head of the players' union says his members are open to adding more wild-card teams for 2012 and possibly extending the division series to a best-of-seven.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2010)

Mael said:


> Again, a Yankees-free playoffs is a good playoffs.



i disagree they are usually the best ones. well the most memorable. at leats they made the second round of the play off unlike they loser red sox.


----------



## Mael (Oct 26, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i disagree they are usually the best ones. well the most memorable. at leats they made the second round of the play off unlike *they loser red sox*.



Funny.  I remember the same thing in 2008 except reversed.

How are they memorable?  They're predictable.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 26, 2010)

Mael said:


> Funny.  I remember the same thing in 2008 except reversed.
> 
> How are they memorable?  They're predictable.



You're bawwing is more predictable than anything.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuck expanded play offs.  I can't stand the NBA play off season - it's too damn long.  If anything, consider shortening the season to 154 games though.  Also lengthen the Division Series to a best of 7 games total, so that superior teams don't get kicked out too early.

Bud Selig is a shmuck.

/Captain Obvious'd


----------



## Mael (Oct 26, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Why should 27 be enough? You want us to say "Oh 27 is enough for us now, we'll let other teams enjoy their day, because it's the right thing to do" fuck that. We're after every world championship every year. I expect that from every fan of every sport. Nothing less.





LouDAgreat said:


> You're bawwing is more predictable than anything.



Your*.



Stay classy, NY.

And for the record Lou, I'm attacking your franchise's "I expect the championship on a silver platter" attitude that the fanbase exhibits.  One year without and it's like the world's on fire, especially with all those calls to fire Girardi.  The man brings you a ring in 2009 and now everyone wants his head?  Ungrateful.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 26, 2010)

Mael said:


> Stay classy, NY.



We sure will Mael. We won't disappoint.  

Sorry Lee's wife had to experience the exuberance of Yankee's fans. I'm sure she's not the only one with a story. 



			
				Mael said:
			
		

> And for the record Lou, I'm attacking your franchise's "I expect the championship on a silver platter" attitude that the fanbase exhibits.  One year without and it's like the world's on fire, especially with all those calls to fire Girardi.  The man brings you a ring in 2009 and now everyone wants his head?  Ungrateful.



I do expect a championship every year (What Yankee fan doesn't?), but I know we won't get them on a silver platter. 

Watch 162 games a year, and you'll know there's no Championship coming on a silver platter. Watch the Yankees do so well a few months and then suddenly play like shit and not get anything right and you'll know there's no easy World Series win. We go out of our way spending hundreds of millions on promising talent, thinking we'll get to the World Series with ease, but then things fall apart like they did this year. It's extremely frustrating. The team has so much potential yet they still fail. 

On Girardi. Girardi deserves little to no blame on the ALCS calamity. Girardi didn't beat the Twins in the ALDS, the offense and the pitching did. Girardi didn't cause the Yanks to loose the ALCS, the offense and pitching did. A-Rod, Texieria, Jeter, Posada, partially the other guys, but primarily the first two I mentioned, they were absent in the ALCS. C.C pitched horribly, Hughes pitched horribly, and Burnett made a huge mistake at the wrong time. Anyone who blames Girardi should watch the ALCS all over again because they didn't see the combined 0 for 20 something between Texiera and A-rod. 

Girardi will be back next year and will be ready for another try at 28. Hopefully our offense will too.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 27, 2010)

Cliff Lee giving up 5 runs to the Giants...  

And Uribe with a 3 run homer. It's now 8-2 Giants. 

I wasn't expecting this from San Fran. Good for them.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah me neither. Who was that guy pitching out there and what did they do with the real Cliff Lee? 

Lincecum is fucking nasty though.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 27, 2010)

Benji Molina is a fucking monster. scored another run for the Rangers.
Seems Texas is staging a rally. 2 on 2 outs.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 27, 2010)

Wtf? I know I'm a little late on this one, but did Joe Buck just say Nolan Ryan had 7 no hitters in his career? Wow... I wish I saw that guy in his day. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 27, 2010)

StuckInADaze said:


> Wtf? I know I'm a little late on this one, but did Joe Buck just say Nolan Ryan had 7 no hitters in his career? Wow... I wish I saw that guy in his day. That's just ridiculous.



It's a record that certainly ranks up there with the other near untouchable records. Unfortunately, Nolan Ryan is not happy right now as his team is getting beat pretty bad.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 28, 2010)

ah well


its just 1 game.    the Yankees saw that the hard way


scoring 11 again wont be easy


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 28, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted yet or not, don't even really care, this guy is awesome. If you don't like B-Weez you don't like yourself. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0tfLic1yvg[/YOUTUBE]

"What did you just say? You watch your mouth. All the best guys are on the Giants. Fact."


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 28, 2010)

Rooting for the Rangers i guess....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I'll be rooting for the giants for two reasons. One is because I want texas to lose because they beat us in the ALCS. Number two is if they do lose then I think our chances go up in landing Cliff Lee.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2010)

Uribe gives San Fran a 2-0 lead.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 28, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Uribe gives San Francisco a 2-0 lead.



Fixed.

Rooting for Frisco due to being Californian.  That and I like Lincecum.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Rooting for Frisco due to being Californian.  That and I like Lincecum.



lol, omg I'm blushing right now because of how fail my post was.

anyways San Fran now has a 4-0 lead.


Edit: 6-0 after Renteria's 2 run single


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2010)

It's now 8-0 San Fran. 

I can't believe how badly the Giants are bullying Texas right now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2010)

9-0. 

At least the Rangers are heading back home.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 28, 2010)

The Rangers bullpen is so fail right now


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2010)

StuckInADaze said:


> The Rangers bullpen is so fail right now



Yea, they totally blew the chance for a comeback. However, there was a called ball 4 that looked like a strike. Would've been out 3 had the umpire made the right call.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 28, 2010)

I came.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 28, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yea, they totally blew the chance for a comeback. However, there was a called ball 4 that looked like a strike. Would've been out 3 had the umpire made the right call.



Yeah, that tends to happen when 12 of the previous 13 pitches you threw were not even close. Fucking Rangers  c'mon guys, I want to see a good series and so far, they have yet to show up.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 29, 2010)

The series is pretty much over now


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 29, 2010)

Judecious said:


> The series is pretty much over now



I wouldn't go that far. Next game is Lewis vs Sanchez. Lewis pitched great against the Yankees and although Sanchez was great all season, he was terrible against the Phillies. If the Rangers get game 3 then they have Cliff Lee go again for game 4. He will not be that terrible twice.

They lose the next one though, then yeah, it is over.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 29, 2010)

StuckInADaze said:


> I wouldn't go that far. Next game is Lewis vs Sanchez. Lewis pitched great against the Yankees and although Sanchez was great all season, he was terrible against the Phillies. If the Rangers get game 3 then they have Cliff Lee go again for game 4. He will not be that terrible twice.
> 
> They lose the next one though, then yeah, it is over.



True but has a team ever come back from a 0-2 Deficit in the World Series?


----------



## StuckInADaze (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah. Unfortunately the Yankees did in 96 against my Braves... Thanks for bringing that heatbreak back up


----------



## Judecious (Oct 29, 2010)

Well the chances are extremely low.


----------



## Mael (Oct 29, 2010)

Judecious said:


> The series is pretty much over now



That's what they said 3-0 in the 2004 ALCS. :33

It's disappointing to see Texas flounder that much after pounding NY into submission.  Then again, maybe it was woefully unprepared for the NL style of play.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2010)

Mael said:


> Then again, maybe it was woefully unprepared for the NL style of play.



I can't see how that can be since against us they ran alot, did great situational hitting and were great two strike hitters. They just faced two really good pitchers in a row.


----------



## Mael (Oct 29, 2010)

Zukuru said:


> I can't see how that can be since against us they ran alot, did great situational hitting and were great two strike hitters. They just faced two really good pitchers in a row.



But for some reason, despite CJ Wilson, the pitching for Texas has also been questionable.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 29, 2010)

Mael said:


> That's what they said 3-0 in the 2004 ALCS. :33
> 
> It's disappointing to see Texas flounder that much after pounding NY into submission.  Then again, maybe it was woefully unprepared for the NL style of play.



you had to bring that up didn't you


----------



## Mael (Oct 29, 2010)

Judecious said:


> you had to bring that up didn't you



Greatest choke and comeback in MLB history. pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 29, 2010)

Mael said:


> Greatest choke and comeback in MLB history. pek



Man, even when I think about it now six years later a part of me dies.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 30, 2010)

Texas is actually winning.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 31, 2010)

SF leading 3-0


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 31, 2010)

4-0 top of the ninth rangers have one more chance 

bumgarner is damn sexy


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2010)

HERE WE GO GIANTS


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 1, 2010)

Question for the day, can anyone figure out what the hell Ozzie Guillen's saying when it's his turn to talk?


----------



## Judecious (Nov 1, 2010)

Texas isn't coming back now


----------



## Mael (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not going to completely stick a fork in the Rangers and call them done, but I'm damn near probing.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm with Skip Bayless on this issue. The Rangers blew it by not pitching Cliff Lee in game 4 (same as the Phillies last year ). I have no idea why managers are reluctant to let their best pitcher try and go on 3 days rest. I'll take Cliff Lee on 3 days rest anyday over Tommy frickin Hunter. Way to blow it Rangers


----------



## Judecious (Nov 1, 2010)

StuckInADaze said:


> I'm with Skip Bayless on this issue. The Rangers blew it by not pitching Cliff Lee in game 4 (same as the Phillies last year ). I have no idea why managers are reluctant to let their best pitcher try and go on 3 days rest. I'll take Cliff Lee on 3 days rest anyday over Tommy frickin Hunter. Way to blow it Rangers



Well Lee was destroyed in game 1 so i can understand their doubts.


----------



## E (Nov 1, 2010)

giants should drop the next game so they can go back to SF just to hear some motherfucken

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGJlZw4FYgE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Nov 1, 2010)

I personally would have done Cain games 1, 4, and 7 since he was playing so well, but I'm not Bochy, so that doesn't really matter. The interesting thing is that if the Giants were to win today, I think Edgar Reneria has a very good chance to win the WS MVP award. While he only has 3 RBIs, he does have 5 runs and is hitting over 400 over the series. Plus, he got the really big hit in game 2.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 1, 2010)

If San Fransisco wins tonight, Edgar Renteria will be the World Series MVP.
He delivers big time with a 3-run shot. I had feeling he was gonna do it too.

The entire stadium is dead silent.

I have a feeling Molina is gonna do something big:

Strikeout wasn't what i had in mind though.


----------



## Mael (Nov 1, 2010)

Poor Texas...the win would've been greater in SF, but congrats to the Giants.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 1, 2010)

Great game. Dat Lincecum


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats to the San Fransisco Giants. Excellent World Series performance. They gave Texas the same futility the Rangers gave the Yankees. Lovin it.


Edit: I fucking hate how these reporters crawl up the players asses for questions. Let em celebrate for crying out loud.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2010)

I love how they showed the fans in San Fran "going crazy!"

It was like mild clapping. Not the kind of "We won the world series!" reaction I'm used to seeing, naturally.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7S_gLohI4XE[/YOUTUBE]



Caelus said:


> I love how they showed the fans in San Fran "going crazy!"
> 
> It was like mild clapping. Not the kind of "We won the world series!" reaction I'm used to seeing, naturally.



Not on the feed they showed, over here people really are going apeshit,  Civic Center Square is a fucking ball from clips I see on the news


Hell I have my windows closed and I can hear screams from all over.


edit: ok there are fireworks going off right now.


----------



## Mael (Nov 1, 2010)

I certainly hope Lee can stay around in Texas for another year or two.  He was treated well as an ace in Texas.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 1, 2010)

congrats to the giants, 2010 WS champs


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 1, 2010)

Congrats to San Fran, was definetly a long time coming.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 1, 2010)

YEAAAH SAN FRAN WON BABY!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## Mael (Nov 1, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Congrats to the San Fransisco Giants. Excellent World Series performance. They gave Texas the same futility the Rangers gave the Yankees. Lovin it.
> 
> Edit: I fucking hate how these reporters crawl up the players asses for questions. Let em celebrate for crying out loud.



But at least NY was denied #28, because 27 is good enough.


----------



## Judecious (Nov 1, 2010)

Mael said:


> But at least NY was denied #28, because 27 is good enough.



they will get it next year


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 2, 2010)

Great game!
Wilson just nailed it


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats to the Rangers


best season in their whole history


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 2, 2010)

Mael said:


> But at least NY was denied #28, because 27 is good enough.



We won't be denied for long.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 2, 2010)

Where's your claws and antlers now motherfuckers?!  BWAHAHAHAHAHA.  LOL bush league bandwagon fans.

Seriously though, Frisco deserved it.  Worth rooting for them because of Lincecum alone.  Texas played well, but their owner's a dick so they deserved a loss just for that.

I hear Cliff Lee wasn't so big on the Texas climate.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations, San Francisco.  Now get good and drunk, and stay passed out and/or too hung over to leave home until Wednesday.


----------



## lolitaninja (Nov 2, 2010)

*Giants fans!*

So how 'bout 'em Giants, huh?! World Series Champions, baby! I still can't believe it! This is surreal! They haven't won a World Series since '54 (and that was when they were the New York Giants). This is their first win as the SF Giants, so congrats Giants! WOOOOT!


----------



## Klue (Nov 2, 2010)

Fuck the Giants, I'm butt hurt the Phillies didn't win it all, two out of three years.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 2, 2010)

Ring #2 for Aaron Rowand.


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Where's your claws and antlers now motherfuckers?!  BWAHAHAHAHAHA.  LOL bush league bandwagon fans.
> 
> Seriously though, Frisco deserved it.  Worth rooting for them because of Lincecum alone.  Texas played well, but their owner's a dick so they deserved a loss just for that.
> 
> I hear Cliff Lee wasn't so big on the Texas climate.



I also heard his wife didn't have a fun time in NY.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 2, 2010)

Good for them. SF is a terrible place to live in imo. I never really liked it. Too many hipsters :S and smugtards.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 2, 2010)

OMG Giants thank you thank you thank you 

Never ever thought this would happen.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 2, 2010)

Mael said:


> I also heard his wife didn't have a fun time in NY.



His wife's comments may be ploys to get more money out of NY.  Security at the Stadium is tight as it gets, you can't start a good ruckus anymore (not that I would have any personal experience in this task).  That, and her comments were just hilarious to read.  "Did not do good things in my heart" is too exploitable.

Besides, it's all about the money, and Lee's the mercenary type.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 2, 2010)

Mael said:


> I also heard his wife didn't have a fun time in NY.



I also heard his wife's comments were downplayed by Cliff Lee _himself_.


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> His wife's comments may be ploys to get more money out of NY.  Security at the Stadium is tight as it gets, you can't start a good ruckus anymore (not that I would have any personal experience in this task).  That, and her comments were just hilarious to read.  "Did not do good things in my heart" is too exploitable.
> 
> Besides, it's all about the money, and Lee's the mercenary type.





LouDAgreat said:


> I also heard his wife's comments were downplayed by Cliff Lee _himself_.



I know of the Bleacher Creatures.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 2, 2010)

Mael said:


> I know of the Bleacher Creatures.



And Phillies fans can't be rowdy? 

Then there's bandwagon Red Sox fans (the true fans are the ones who were fans before they won it all in 2004).  Those fuckers are not only obnoxious (so many forum trolls at MLB and Yankees blogs), but in contrast to true RS fans, they don't know shit about baseball.  At least with true RS fans, I can simultaneously hate them for loving the Sox and respect them for their love of the game.  This also applies to those damn Angels fans last year who accused Mo of cheating.

Texas fans aren't too bad, but many of them are bandwagoners who act all bush league during games.  "Violent or apathetic" my ass. 

Granted though, the Creatures are rowdy, but at least they love the team, and actually love the game.  Besides, when they're not totally obnoxious, they're pretty damn hilarious.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 2, 2010)

I watch my Yankee games on the YES Network, so I've never personally witnessed the wrath of Bleacher Creature fans.


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> And Phillies fans can't be rowdy?
> 
> Then there's bandwagon Red Sox fans (the true fans are the ones who were fans before they won it all in 2004).  Those fuckers are not only obnoxious (so many forum trolls at MLB and Yankees blogs), but in contrast to true RS fans, they don't know shit about baseball.  At least with true RS fans, I can simultaneously hate them for loving the Sox and respect them for their love of the game.  This also applies to those damn Angels fans last year who accused Mo of cheating.
> 
> ...





LouDAgreat said:


> I watch my Yankee games on the YES Network, so I've never personally witnessed the wrath of Bleacher Creature fans.



BUT...we Bostonians don't personally have a parody of "YMCA" called "Why Are You Gay?"  Way to welcome the likely homosexual crowd who likes baseball. 

And as for Cliff Lee, watch a surprise wager by Boston.


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 2, 2010)

I've observed the Bleach Creatures from afar at Yankee stadium, I'll say that much


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 3, 2010)

Mael said:


> BUT...we Bostonians don't personally have a parody of "YMCA" called "Why Are You Gay?"  Way to welcome the likely homosexual crowd who likes baseball.
> 
> And as for Cliff Lee, watch a surprise wager by Boston.



That's the creatures being obnoxious as hell.  They still got nothing on soccer hooligans though.  And security at the new stadium is more vigilant than ever.

Regarding Lee, the Sox might try to drive up the price, it's how you screw with your competitors on the FA market, even if they don't really plan on getting him.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 3, 2010)

Mael said:
			
		

> BUT...we Bostonians don't personally have a parody of "YMCA" called "Why Are You Gay?" Way to welcome the likely homosexual crowd who likes baseball.



Or way to welcome a blatant visiting team fan complete with visiting jersey who has the audacity to step into the territory of the Bleacher Creatures. 
Yea, I'll be honest, I cringed when I heard they do that


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2010)

Yesterday was complete and utter chaos.  The city basically shut down to give the Giants a victory parade.  All of downtown was closed to traffic as, I swear, thousands just started marching down the streets.   Everyone was just partying, I believe I saw an ambulance and a paddy wagon on every street corner, just in case.

City Hall was pretty much unreachable since everyone gathered there to see the mayor give Wilson the key to the city.

What was even more chaotic was the BART (our subway) system, people just rushing in, ticket machines ran out.  They had to have cops making sure people didn't push each other onto the 3rd railing.

I got so tired I basically passed out till right now when I got home.


----------



## Just Blaze (Nov 5, 2010)

That sounds nice.  I remember the chaos after the Phillies won in 2008.  Everybody was breaking into stores and flipping cars over.  Those were good times :ho


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 5, 2010)

Yankee fans are experienced partyers. We go to the Canyon of Heroes in cold cold weather, watch the confetti, wait for the Champs to Come down the street in the floats, scream til our vocal cords break, then pick up some food and go home. No car tossing, no looting, no civil unrest.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 10, 2010)

Sad day in Baseball today.  

Dave Niehaus the voice of baseball in the Northwest today died today from a heart attack.  

Because he was in the Northwest not a lot of people know how good of a play by play man he was, but to us that live here he was baseball.  He's been doing Mariners games since the club started.  When Seattle had a terrible team for all those years in the 70s 80s and early 90s we still had Dave.  

He had one of the best grand slam calls in history, with his trademark, "Grandma, Break out the rye bread and mustard, it's grand salami time"  

If there are two people that saved baseball in Seattle it's Junior and Dave.  

Here's to you Dave...We'll miss you.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 19, 2010)

Place is dead.

But King Felix won the Cy Young!  Great season for him considering the Mariners scored less runs than I did in a single day of baseball playing (scrimmage mind you)

And seems like Jeter is getting into an empire state of mind.  I don't think there's a better leader/sort of aging offensive spark plug on the market so unless Jeter demands more than 10 million a year I would say dish out the money.  Defensively he's slowing down by his glove is still solid.  Better than that guy from Atlanta.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 20, 2010)

Wins and losses are obviously a pitching only stat. I mean, obviously the pitcher bats 1 to 9 over and over again and is responsible for his own offense. Honestly, I think it's great Greinke won last year and King Felix won this year. It's harder to pitch when you don't have a lead cause your options are much more limited.


----------



## Mael (Nov 21, 2010)

Felix getting this was the incredibly logical choice.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 22, 2010)

Aside from mlb.com and FJM (Fire Joe Morgan), does anyone know any good sites for baseball reading?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 2, 2010)

I actually read ESPN a lot because I like Tim Kurkijan (sp?) and Jayson Stark's articles, but that fucking insider shit blocks me off from reading Buster Olney 95% of the time.

So, opinions on Jeter?


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 2, 2010)

Nothing much to say. He'll remain a Yankee. Its just too bad that the whole negotiation process was so ugly at the beginning.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## E (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff said:


> So, opinions on Jeter?



i would be behind him wherever he goes and part of me actually wants to see him go somewhere else just to spite the assholes at the yankee front office

but still, that's not something that i would enjoy seeing; he came to the league as a yankee and he will end his career as a yankee, or at least that is what should happen


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 2, 2010)

If anyone was being unreasonable, it was Jeter's agent.  Jeter's a franchise player, but what he initially was asking is way over the top.  Cashman made the right decision going to the media first, it served not only to see public opinion of what Jeter was asking, but also served to make the Yankees (of all teams) look reasonable in their offer.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 3, 2010)

The Yankees are the reasonable party, even if I love the captain.  I wear his shirt here in Japan for crying out loud, and I cannot even comprehend a time when I would not.  He's one of the main reasons why I initially became a Yankee fan and one of my inspirations to improve my glove work and keep a "can-do" attitude all the time during my baseball days.

But I'm not sure if any free agent on the market this offseason deserves that kind of money, even Cliff Lee doesn't.  Especially putting his age into question.  He can't drag the team down by eating up salary they could be paying to younger players.  Mo, Jeter, Posada, etc. won't be getting any younger.  But I seriously hope he returns next season.

Seems like Dunn is with the ChiSox.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 3, 2010)

Jeter needs to realize that it doesn't matter what he has done in the past, he isn't worth nearly as much as he is asking.  He's still an above average SS, but the reality is that his defense has always been overrated, and his offense has gone done in the last year.  Jeter is simply a below average defensive SS, who still is a good bat, but not an elite bat.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 3, 2010)

I think Howard Bryant wrote a good article on ESPN naming all the stars who were traded or let go when their careers were on a downturn.  Jeter's career, even if he remains in decent shape, already shows the effects of the natural course of life.  His leadership is infallible and hard to replace on the team, but every team has to do something like that when their star retires or moves on.

It is the best interest for both parties to come back.  Jeter won't find a better home than Yankee Stadium.  Even if he goes to another championship caliber team, I know on his returns to Yankee Stadium he'll have most of the loyal fans cheering for him.  Even if they jeer it will impact him more than a championship with another team ever can.

In other news RIP Ron Santo.  A shame he never made it into the HoF.

Also, seems like the Yankees signed up Mo for two more years.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 4, 2010)

I laughed when the Red Sox offered Mariano offered him 30 million in spite of Papelbon 

Papelbon got dissed hard.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 4, 2010)

Jeter signed to a new contract, about damn time.

Papelbon will be in an NL squad before the year is done.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 4, 2010)

Is Casey Kelly really that good a prospect?  Granted, he was rushed through the system, but his numbers don't really seem to suggest anything special.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 4, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> I laughed when the Red Sox offered Mariano offered him 30 million in spite of Papelbon
> 
> Papelbon got dissed hard.



they are basically telling him they don't want his ass


----------



## Mael (Dec 5, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Is Casey Kelly really that good a prospect?  Granted, he was rushed through the system, but his numbers don't really seem to suggest anything special.



He had a lot of promise and I hate to see him go, but since the Padres weren't looking for anything less and since the Red Sox need better defense/hitting power, I felt like it was a necessary albeit painful move.  I'm looking forward to Gonzalez regardless.



Judecious said:


> they are basically telling him they don't want his ass



With his 9th inning antics, even I grow tired.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

Jayson Werth to Nationals?  For 126 million!  If you thought Jeter for 48 million was dumb, this takes the cake :lol


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2010)

sounds like Carl Crawford is likely to go to the Angels.  That would be such a huge pick-up for that team.  Especially when you considering Kendry morales will be back as well, this could put them as the front runner for their division.  


ps, crossing fingers he doesn't go to the Yankees. lol  Looks like Red Sox got him, and here i got my hopes up.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 9, 2010)

Red Sox looking better but where's the pitching?

I'm glad he went to the Red Sox actually.  I want a fucking blood bath in AL East next season.


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2010)

Nic said:


> sounds like Carl Crawford is likely to go to the Angels.  That would be such a huge pick-up for that team.  Especially when you considering Kendry morales will be back as well, this could put them as the front runner for their division.
> 
> 
> *ps, crossing fingers he doesn't go to the Yankees. lol  Looks like Red Sox got him, and here i got my hopes up*.



Bitches don't know 'bout mah John Henry.


----------



## Hinako (Dec 9, 2010)

Nic said:


> sounds like Carl Crawford is likely to go to the Angels.  That would be such a huge pick-up for that team.  Especially when you considering Kendry morales will be back as well, this could put them as the front runner for their division.
> 
> 
> ps, crossing fingers he doesn't go to the Yankees. lol  Looks like Red Sox got him, and here i got my hopes up.


Destroying you on the bases, Carl Crawford!


----------



## E (Dec 9, 2010)

and suddenly, it becomes IMPERATIVE that the yanks get lee

i was fine with them not getting him for a while but now with crawford in boston, shit just got real


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2010)

E said:


> and suddenly, it becomes IMPERATIVE that the yanks get lee
> 
> i was fine with them not getting him for a while but now with crawford in boston, shit just got real



God I hope Lee turns NY down.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 10, 2010)

Mael said:


> God I hope Lee turns NY down.



You already have Gonzalez and Crawford. Only makes sense that we level the playing field.


----------



## E (Dec 10, 2010)

and not only that, but the NYY/BOS series have been a snorefest as of late 
no thanks to boston of course


----------



## Mael (Dec 10, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> You already have Gonzalez and Crawford. Only makes sense that we level the playing field.





E said:


> and not only that, but the NYY/BOS series have been a snorefest as of late
> no thanks to boston of course



I prefer a NY rout over "entertainment."


----------



## E (Dec 10, 2010)

i wouldve gladly taken a boston rout a couple years ago but theres too many newfags in there now and little punks that wanna try all tough because they have the mentality "oh i is a red sawks now, i had to proove myself" and they end up being try-hards and all that shit

the game's changed, im getting old :taichou


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 10, 2010)

Mael said:


> I prefer a NY rout over "entertainment."



A NY rout is not good for the sport's health, neither would a Boston one.

Seriously, did you see the ratings for this year's WS? Without Boston or the Yanks in the picture, people don't even bother to watch the sport.

Then again, I don't live in New York, so I don't share the searing hate for all things Boston as you do to NY.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't think Lee is worth inking even if Boston signed Gonzalez and Crawford.  To the fucking hell with Lee for that much money; he'll tank in about three years regardless of where he is.  Let him rot in Texas after those three years and use the money to lure in another 4th or 5th starter free agent that is better than Sergio Mitre and pray to God that Hughes performs like he did early last season.  Then Yankees will have enough money to offer Yu Darvish to bring his ass over to the majors.  I have faith he will not turn out like Hideki Irabu or Kei Igawa.

Absolute faith


----------



## E (Dec 10, 2010)

i had not heard of darvish until now, had to look up his stats and i have to say
holy fuck to hell with lee if they can instead get this guy 
my-body-is-ready macros, my-body-is-ready macros everywhere


----------



## Jimin (Dec 10, 2010)

Giving Lee a long term contract is a bad idea. Sure, he's been playing excellent for the past few years, but he was pretty average before that. It's almost never a good idea to pay older guys who just had a few great seasons big money. That Soriano deal will hunt the Cubs for like what, another 5 years?


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 12, 2010)

The Rangers have a legit shot of getting Lee.  Their new owners include billionaires who won't mind paying more to get him.

The Yankees should get  and Greinke has psych issues.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 12, 2010)

Greinke won't necessarily get feasted on my AL East batting, but the Yankees don't have a solid fielding team and a lot of times Greinke would just get unlucky last season.  For some reason, despite the fact I have no facts to base this one besides pure intuition, but I feel the Yankee offense will be lacking this season.  Plus his strikeouts were down by a crapload, but still within the range where it could improve.  He'll never match his 2009 season unless he's traded to like the Mariners or something, but even then he'll be crippled by a weak offense.

Yankees should sign someone for a two-year deal.  If they can't sign Lee, they have to find a solid fourth starter or they will severely lose the arms race in the East.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

Cliff Lee to Phillies rumors running wild!


----------



## Hinako (Dec 13, 2010)

Darvish to Boston it just feels right, Matsuzaka and Darvish on the same team


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2010)

Yankees are supposedly out of the running for Lee


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2010)

LEE IS GOING TO THE PHILLIES HELL YEAAAA


----------



## Jade (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't really pay attention to the MLB that much, but this has to be a major blow to the Yankees. Not winning, what basically was a bidding war.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 14, 2010)

as a marlins fan i want to throw up

YES marlin fans exist.

first we give away uggla to the braves and now the phillies got cliff lee?


WWWWTTTFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2010)

Gonna be dancing all night!


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2010)

Rangers are probably pissed lol


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

Hate to admit it but you know who is looking good right now?

Carl Pavano 

Taking a look at available free agents the Yankees are left with an all-star cast of people just waiting to turn Kevin Brown on them.  Mostly former dominant NL starters who likely can't fit into an AL rotation.  Guys with moderately good resumes but injury plagued like Ben Sheets, Brad Penny, and Jeff Francis are possible ways to go if they want an upgrade at the 4th or 5th spot, but I'd rule out a long term contract and I'd rule out that they are as optimistic as they were a few years ago when picking up AJ Burnett (a move I still don't like)


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2010)

Carl Pavano is never coming back to the Yankees.  It would be another disaster.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

Considering he's better than Sergio Mitre, maybe for a reasonable price it wouldn't be too bad.

I would still boo him though haha, regardless.


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Dec 14, 2010)

i don't understand why the phillies didn't give him an extension last year. They could saved some money and probably would have won this year

But at least they made their move. Phillies are now obvious favorites to win next year. No one is going to be able to produce any offense in the post-season facing halladay and lee. 

They have a starting rotation of Halladay, Lee, Oswalt, and Hamels. Talk about being stacked on pitching.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

Phillies are easily the favorites now.  Their bats need to liven up a bit more than last season and their key hitters need to remain healthy.


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2010)

When i went on espn.com around 11 and read that, i practically jizzed everywhere, i didnt think the phils had a shot, im just wondering how are they gonna address right field, i dont trust brown and francisco, and werth was good at protecting howard 

I cant wait for the season to start


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 14, 2010)

I just can't believe this. Just hand the Phillies the damn championship already. That Foursome is fiercesome. God this off-season has been painful as a Yankee fan.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

Has been a winter wonderland if you're a Boston or Phillies fan, especially since the Phillies didn't seem to be doing shit.  Boston will likely land two or three relievers UNLESS the Yankees cockblock them right now and pick up solid pieces like Balfour and Fuentes (I mean, solid compared to the others on the market, it is never a sure deal for a reliever these days huh).  Yankees should not panic and get Greinke, that would be the dumbest move they ever made.  Just acquire pieces off FA and move from there.  Boston's bullpen is key if they do want to make the playoffs,  I can see them with both Gonzalez and Crawford and still not making it deep in the postseason with a lack of a bullpen.  Papelbon has to be insecure of his role there as well since they were targeting Mo at one point.  We'll see how his reaction is more as the season starts.

Then again, if I were Lee and I wanted to damn win a WS, I would have probably gone to the Phillies as well.  Their potential to win one in the next five years is greater than the Yankees chances at winning one three years from now, if that makes any sense.  To just flounder seven years in NY would be hard to do.  The Yankee level of competitiveness will continue to decline, unless some hot young prospect makes his way up to the majors and is poised to play catcher.  Even if we somehow get Russell Martin I doubt that will do much offensively.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh well this one year we can be the underdog. I want to see us go younger. Bring up Montero.


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2010)

I lament the Rangers losing Lee because I thought he was a good fit, but man am I glad to see the hopes of Yankees fans fade by losing Lee.  It's more satisfying than seeing Knicks fans utterly crushed by Lebron never even considering NY.

Thankfully I never really thought they had a chance after spitting at his wife.  What delicious trolling.  I'm glad he never even considered NY, because frankly they don't deserve him.  What...your star-studded pitchers with Phil Hughes not enough?  

I only wished he stayed with Texas.  I had secretly rooted for them.

However, add Boston getting Crawford and Gonzalez and this has been quite the uplifting off-season.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 14, 2010)

I didn't think he was coming to NY, but I was sure he would stay with Texas. Philly shocked me though. Just give them title right Denny Green.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_N1OjGhIFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn, looks like I'll be suffering that much more this season


----------



## Mael (Dec 14, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Damn, looks like I'll be suffering that much more this season



Mets are always gonna suffer...like the Cubs.

Let the NY Lee-hate begin.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 14, 2010)

My dad has hated Lee for the longest time actually. I'm not so sure why either


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2010)

Phillies are the favorites to beat everyone but the giants lol


----------



## E (Dec 14, 2010)

AND OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE THE PHILLIES

yea yea slowpoke.jpg but i passed the fuck out as soon i got home from the giants/vikings game


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn, is it October yet?

It's obvious Lee was more comfortable being a Philly


----------



## Jimin (Dec 14, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> Phillies are the favorites to beat everyone but the giants lol



I would have to say the Phillies' rotation would be better than the Giants' at this point of time on paper at least. Once the season starts, all bets are off though.


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Dec 14, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I would have to say the Phillies' rotation would be better than the Giants' at this point of time on paper at least. Once the season starts, all bets are off though.



Dude its not even close, the phillies starting rotation >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> than the giants right now

Lincecum is just as good as halladay, but lee is a way better pitcher than cain. Hamels and Oswalt are arguably #1 starters on other teams. This team legitimately has 4 aces. It's ridiculous. the only way they don't win is if lee or halladay are out for the season with some freak elbow injury or something


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

Hard to say they are invincible but the daunting task of a four game series vs. the Phillies with Halladay leading off, not to mention a 5-game postseason series against them can submit most teams.

However, as powerful as the Phillies are now, this is baseball we are talking about.  The gaps in talent are not as it is in College Football or the NBA.  Who predicted last season that the Braves, Giants, and the Reds would have made the postseason?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

So a couple of things to pop up there:

Seems like the Yankees locked up Russell Martin.  Now even if the Big Puma didn't really do shit in the Bronx, I'm optimistic that Martin (who is still relatively young) can keep healthy and hopefully resurrect some of his power numbers from his 2007 campaign.  He's surrounded by great hitters and if kept healthy he'll perform.

Rangers seem desperate now and have been linked to Chien Ming Wang?  lol.

Also, where can Joe Blanton end up?  Phillies would probably prefer something cheap in return, but I'm sure they wouldn't mind moving Raul Ibanez as well cause his contract is increasing as he is aging.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Rangers seem desperate now and have been linked to Chien Ming Wang?  lol.



He was fine when he was healthy, 2 20-game-win seasons.  It's worth a shot if he can learn to pitch again.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 15, 2010)

A lot of it was mechanical errors plus nagging injuries, but Wang was a ticking time bomb waiting to happen especially since he's a finesse pitcher in Yankee Stadium.  Ballpark in Arlington isn't that much friendlier to pitchers either.  His good sinkerball has to work if he was to survive there.  I can see him get lit up easily.


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2010)

And when I thought the Boston news media was bad, NY's takes the cake in terms of b'awwwww:


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Mael said:


> And when I thought the Boston news media was bad, NY's takes the cake in terms of b'awwwww:



Fox Sports is New York media?


----------



## E (Dec 15, 2010)

and klapisch is from new jersey anyway


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Fox Sports is New York media?





E said:


> and klapisch is from new jersey anyway



Jersey?  NY?  There's a difference? 

Here then:




There's classic b'awwwwww.


----------



## E (Dec 15, 2010)

i wish i had that much interest in my favorite team's rival teams to actually read what their respective city's media says about them


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Mael actually went out of his way to find New York articles on Cliff Lee. 


Too bad the Bawwston Red Sox don't generate enough interest for us to really care about them.


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> Mael actually went out of his way to find New York articles on Cliff Lee.
> 
> Too bad the Bawwston Red Sox don't generate enough interest for us to really care about them.



Yeah I figured all the silver platter poisoning would warp your mind.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Mael said:


> Yeah I figured all the silver platter poisoning would warp your mind.



Seems that envy runs through every Bawwston fan.


----------



## Mael (Dec 15, 2010)

^Have fun being in second...or third.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2010)

The Sox have already clinched the AL East.  They added a couple of left handed bats and the Yankees no longer have the left handed pitchers necessary to keep them at bay.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 16, 2010)

Mael said:


> ^Have fun being in second...or third.



All Boston has done was replace one talented player (Beltre) with another (Gonzalez). Crawford provides more speed and a good bat, but then again, Ellsbury had provided that before he came down with a nasty case of the injury bug. It's an improvement to the Sox offense yes, but they still have other issues to take care of, namely, catching, the shortstop, and hoping that Beckett can rebound from his injury. 

Long story short, 1st place is not guaranteed, nothing is guaranteed in baseball.

And I'm sorry, when the Yankees pay $100 mil for a player it's "Yankees are evil!" "They always buy championships!". When Boston does the same thing, it's "Boston is just catching up" "Their making long-term investments".

That's not a double standard at all, isn't it?


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 16, 2010)

I wonder if Pettitte will come back again.  He's just getting too old and that groin injury he had slowed him down a lot.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 16, 2010)

RIP Bob Feller.

Also, for some reason Werth doesn't seem legitimately happy ending up with the Nats.

If this picture represents his optimism for the franchise in the next few years...well it's not much optimism:


----------



## E (Dec 16, 2010)

werth is a shit player anyway


----------



## Mael (Dec 16, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> All Boston has done was replace one talented player (Beltre) with another (Gonzalez). Crawford provides more speed and a good bat, but then again, Ellsbury had provided that before he came down with a nasty case of the injury bug. It's an improvement to the Sox offense yes, but they still have other issues to take care of, namely, catching, the shortstop, and hoping that Beckett can rebound from his injury.
> 
> Long story short, 1st place is not guaranteed, nothing is guaranteed in baseball.
> 
> ...



Henry has a huge payroll...don't get me wrong.  I think it's just the overall schadenfreude of the Yankees NOT getting their man through wads of cash that made me go a little more full-tilt.

The Rays have also kept themselves rather up there as well...so as the Yanks stymied themselves on an obstinate Jeter and a completely uninterested Lee, Tampa will stay consistent sans Crawford and Boston will just be better.  Quite frankly the entire AL East dismissed their main issue though...bullpen.


----------



## Hinako (Dec 16, 2010)

Tampa bay is gonna third wheel at best this year 

I still don't like it when faux red sox fans post in here.


----------



## Mael (Dec 16, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Tampa bay is gonna third wheel at best this year
> 
> I still don't like it when faux red sox fans post in here.



I'd rather have Tampa in second than any Yankees team near a threat to first. 

Faux?   Son I do believe you are trolling.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

AL East is picking up the scraps I guess.

Feliciano going crosstown to the Yanks, Jenks changing the color of his socks, etc.  Tampa Bay needs to address their bullpen right now before everyone who is anyone is off the market.  I mean even Kerry Wood has landed somewhere already.  I feel that many teams lost a pretty good glove and team player with Orlando Hudson.

Also what are the Yankees planning to do with Montero?  If he was a 1B he'd be more relevant to trade talks come midseason next year.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't understand. Do the Brewers really think they can win next season or something? I know they have Braun and Fielder, but I can't really see them winning the NL even with that Greinke.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 19, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I don't understand. Do the Brewers really think they can win next season or something? I know they have Braun and Fielder, but I can't really see them winning the NL even with that Greinke.



It doesn't seem the Brewers gave up much for Greinke.  It'll probably help sell tickets I suppose.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 19, 2010)

From what I understand, the Royals are suppose to have really good players in their farm systems. What I wanna know is when do they actually think some of these guys will be ready? It took a while for Tampa Bay to come around but they did eventually.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 20, 2010)

Alex Gordon was featured on Sports Illustrated and was touted as one of the top prospects in all of baseball about four seasons ago I guess, and now they are floating him around various positions depending on what they can fill up.

Despite this, Royals have a few young players who are showing far more potential: Billy Butler can hit but lacks power to be a really good 1B, Joakim Soria is pretty consistent and has quietly racked up 132 saves in four seasons of work, and most of the Royals roster is younger than 30.  Their biggest free agent signings this year were Melky Cabrera and Jeff Francouer, two young outfielder who have found themselves in a journeyman role the past two seasons.  Honestly, I don't know what the Royals are doing picking them up.  As much as they want to remain young, I don't see them relying solely upon the talent they can accumulate.  Let's face it: the Rays have a great scouting.  Evan Longoria, Carl Crawford, David Price are all household names by now.  I'd give someone who doesn't play fantasy $10 if they can name Billy Butler and Joakim Soria.

And Greinke trade isn't even interesting.  Brewers seem convinced they can make a move this season by I feel they are easily outgunned by St. Louis.


----------



## Mael (Dec 22, 2010)

Berlusconi bitching again.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 24, 2010)

Yankees are lacking a fifth starter if Pettitte doesn't come back.


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 31, 2010)

Is Carl Crawford and Bobby Jenks really going to pay off for the Red Sox? I can understand Crawford, but don't they already have Bard setting up and Papelbon cleaning up?


----------



## E (Dec 31, 2010)

jenks is an obnoxious fat fuck, of course he'll fit in boston


----------



## Jeff (Jan 3, 2011)

E said:


> jenks is an obnoxious fat fuck, of course he'll fit in boston





Papelbon may be on his way out especially with Bard coming up.  Jenks seems at this point a more reliable option than Okajima if they want to bridge the gap between the middle relief and Papelbon.  Maybe a 7th inning guy or something.  They really have lefties though.


----------



## Mael (Jan 3, 2011)

E said:


> jenks is an obnoxious fat fuck, of course he'll fit in boston



Joba. Chamberlain.



And since NY has that need to outshine, I guess I should add that Joba is an obnoxious DUI fat fuck.


----------



## E (Jan 3, 2011)

it's ok, i would be jelly too if i didn't have a get out of jail card in ny


----------



## Mael (Jan 3, 2011)

E said:


> it's ok, i would be jelly too if i didn't have a get out of jail card in ny



Or an awesome meth connection via family amirite Joba?


----------



## E (Jan 3, 2011)

so much jelly


----------



## Mael (Jan 3, 2011)

E said:


> so much jelly



Jelly like getting trolled by Philly.


----------



## E (Jan 3, 2011)

but cliff lee made his own choice, i dont see how anybody trolled anybody and last i checked the yankees moved on


----------



## Mael (Jan 3, 2011)

E said:


> but cliff lee made his own choice, i dont see how anybody trolled anybody and last i checked the yankees moved on



Because the Yankees had been consistently sending offers and agent talks since the end of the WS, putting almost everyone in the Bronx in high hopes mode (not to mention Texas) only to find out last minute that Lee accepted a Phillies offer for less.  So for this one time, the Yankees did not get their man.  I call it a troll, especially on the NY media.

Moved on with a retiring Pettitte and hopes on AJ Burnett.


----------



## E (Jan 3, 2011)

ahh ok, havent been in the east coast in over a year so i've really been out of the loop
thanks for the update though; good to have a go-to yankee beat writer on this forum

pettite's old and if he's done he's done, he's had a good career and burnett's had some decent years in his career, hopefully the next one will be better and if not, oh well


----------



## Mael (Jan 3, 2011)

E said:


> ahh ok, havent been in the east coast in over a year so i've really been out of the loop
> 
> thanks for the update though; good to have a go-to yankee beat writer on this forum



Funniest part is I'm a Red Sox fan and enjoy Yankees schadenfreude.


----------



## E (Jan 3, 2011)

i'm too classy for that


----------



## Mael (Jan 3, 2011)

E said:


> i'm too classy for that



Ah.

But the Bleacher Creatures remind everyone that the Yanks are far from class.


----------



## E (Jan 3, 2011)

oh yea of course there'll be people like those dickheads that make everybody else in the same fanbase look bad

kinda like that episode of true life with that so-called yankee fan
made me wish for technology to punch people through the tv screen


----------



## Mael (Jan 5, 2011)

Buckner:




And Beltre to the Rangers eh?  Seems like Anaheim can't stop the slowpoke.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 5, 2011)

Aw, I guess I should frequent this thread, since I frequent the NFL thread too. Luckily I only like these two sports. 

Go Phillies.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jan 5, 2011)

Until the Dolans with there cheat asses decide to sell the Indians i refuse to go to another game or buy anything with the Indians logo on it


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 13, 2011)

Yankees finally do something!  

Haha, Cashman had to eat his words about not giving up a number one draft pick for Soriano.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 14, 2011)

Ugh, can't wait for October.  Watching the 4 Aces dominate the playoffs will be insane!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Yankees finally do something!
> 
> Haha, Cashman had to eat his words about not giving up a number one draft pick for Soriano.



Cashman sometimes has to bullshit and eat his words for some reason or another. In anycase I'm glad we got someone that can replace kerry wood. Just gotta hope he doesn't crumble under the pressure of the yankees and new york.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 9, 2011)

Are we gonna have a fantasy league this year?


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2011)

i was gonna ask that same question


----------



## b0rt (Feb 10, 2011)

pumped for this season, great pasttime while I drink beer all summer.


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2011)

If no one is doing a league this year i will


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2011)

its almost spring training and the season starts hope the season will be good


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2011)

it'll be good if the Bluejays get in but I ain't gettin too excited bout that.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 11, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> Are we gonna have a fantasy league this year?





Legend said:


> i was gonna ask that same question



How many other people would be interested?


----------



## TRI05 (Feb 15, 2011)

MARLINS FAN HERE...

all the talk about the phillies..but watch out for the fish...


really strong solid batting core and capable pitchers with a supposedbly good bullpen..we'll make some noise this year.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd like to see someone knock the Phillies out of a playoff spot this year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 16, 2011)

Stan the Man being awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom yesterday.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> MARLINS FAN HERE...
> 
> all the talk about the phillies..but watch out for the fish...
> 
> ...





b0rt said:


> I'd like to see someone knock the Phillies out of a playoff spot this year.


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2011)

phillies arent going anywhere we are bringing the trophy back to broad street

And can someone answer if they are intrested in a fantasy league


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2011)

Pujols is dumb if he thinks hes going to get Arod money at his age.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 16, 2011)

Blame the Phillies and the Yankees for the Howard and A-Rod deals. Those set the standards to which Pujols is basing his deal around. Let's not forget the Mark Tex deal too.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 16, 2011)

The Yankees are notorious for paying out huge bucks for talent.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 22, 2011)

A-Rod coming to camp lighter and in good shape. 50 home runs?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> A-Rod coming to camp lighter and in good shape. 50 home runs?



maybe more singles or doubles. home-runs... eh, at most 40. My prediction.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> A-Rod coming to camp lighter and in good shape. 50 home runs?



maybe but it will probably be more like 35-40 home-runs with 120 RBI and 100 runs scored.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 22, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> maybe more singles or doubles. home-runs... eh, at most 40. My prediction.



true

fuck Albert Pujols might get 30 mil per year, the whole pirates and padres payroll was 35 mill and 38 mil, one guy isn't worth a whole team


----------



## LouDAgreat (Feb 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> true
> 
> fuck Albert Pujols might get 30 mil per year, the whole pirates and padres payroll was 35 mill and 38 mil, one guy isn't worth a whole team



That's more than A-Rod right?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> true
> 
> fuck Albert Pujols might get 30 mil per year, the whole pirates and padres payroll was 35 mill and 38 mil, one guy isn't worth a whole team



if arod got 25 million a year and pujols is a much greater player so he deserves at least 28-30 million.  i say he deserved it and more.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 23, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> if arod got 25 million a year and pujols is a much greater player so he deserves at least 28-30 million.  i say he deserved it and more.



Arod got 25 mill when he was hitting great, i don't think pujols will do this for much longer.



LouDAgreat said:


> That's more than A-Rod right?



yeah


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Arod got 25 mill when he was hitting great, i don't think pujols will do this for much longer.



i think he will have at least 5 more great years and 3 or 4 average. i will be happy if the yanks sign him but wont happen cause of tex


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2011)

I predict 28 HR's and 95 RBI for A-Rod


----------



## Mael (Feb 24, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> maybe more singles or doubles. home-runs... eh, at most 40. My prediction.



My prediction:

A broken femur.  Even more broken dreams.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone even watch this spring league


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Does anyone even watch this spring league



Well, I was watching a game before, but it was a weekend game. Don't usually watch it on weekdays.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

no, I'm waiting for the real season to start!!


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Does anyone even watch this spring league



sometimes 2 years ago i went to see the yankees vs angeles spring training game. their okay starters only last for a couple innings but it still baseball


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2011)

baseball should be more based on beaming each other in the head with the baseball, who agrees??


----------



## Legend (Mar 4, 2011)

New Fantasy League


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 10, 2011)

So, just wanted an opinion on this but who believes that Luis Castillo and Oliver Perez will be on the mets opening day roster?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd have thought this thread would be more active not just because of Spring training, but because of the fact that the season starts on Thursday.

On topic: Loved the great plays from the Phillies yesterday.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 30, 2011)

Stark said:


> I'd have thought this thread would be more active not just because of Spring training, but because of the fact that the season starts on Thursday.
> 
> On topic: Loved the great plays from the Phillies yesterday.



I haven't been able to keep up. For some reason, I'm not as pumped about this season as I was in prior seasons.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm somewhat pumped up but seeing as I'm a yankee fan I'm not sure what to expect since the favorites seem to be the red sox and phillies.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm somewhat pumped up but seeing as I'm a yankee fan I'm not sure what to expect since the favorites seem to be the red sox and phillies.



I know about the Phillies, but the Red Sox? i think the Yanks and Sox will give each other a run for their money this season. Too early to tell.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2011)

i like the red sox hitters, im not sure about their pitching, and im loving my phils


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> i like the red sox hitters, im not sure about their pitching, and im loving my phils



Gotta be worried about utley and lidge, no?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 30, 2011)

Those two are on the DL or are they just slumping in general?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2011)

I think they will start the year on the DL, could be mistaken though.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, they're both on the DL. 

But Friday will be Houston's first of many losses.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2011)

lidge we can go with out, we have madson and contreas, im worried asbout 2nd base and  right field with werth gone and utley hurt. We released castillo so i think we'll call someone up for 2b or use castro


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2011)

I wondered why they signed castillo if they were gonna release him. Maybe to urk the mets?


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2011)

they dont even take the mets seriously anymore,  the braves and the marlins are the big threats with the nats creeping up


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> they dont even take the mets seriously anymore,  the braves and the marlins are the big threats with the nats creeping up



True enough, mets got serious problems before they can think about contending with the phillies. Like the hole madoff put them in.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 30, 2011)

2 days Jays open against Twins. Jays will win the AL East this year.


----------



## Legend (Mar 30, 2011)

The mets need to sell, and blow up their roster with reyes, wright and beltran, and hope santana gets back to form, and go from there


----------



## Gabe (Mar 30, 2011)

season starts tomorrow


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> they dont even take the mets seriously anymore,  the braves and the marlins are the big threats with *the nats creeping up*



Does this have anything to do with Werth?


----------



## Legend (Mar 31, 2011)

werth, harper and strasbergh later in the season and next year


----------



## Starrk (Mar 31, 2011)

So I guess we don't have a predictions thread for baseball like we do for football?

*Detroit* at NYY
*Atlanta* at Washington
Milwaukee at *Cincinnati*
*LAA* at Kansas City
San Diego at *St. Louis*
*San Francisco* at LAD


----------



## b0rt (Mar 31, 2011)

Nats always finish under .500 and no offense to any fan here but I think they will finish no higher then 75-80 wins maximum.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing to really look forward to in this season as a Mets fan honestly. I can only hope that we have a respectable season. Of course things have to get off on the wrong foot and Bay's landed on the DL before the season starts


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2011)

^ I heard a story that sandy alderson tried to get in contact with bay but couldn't and that was the reason that they're going to announce him being on the DL today and not yesterday. Is that true?


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm so happy Baseball is back. Any other White Sox fans here?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 31, 2011)

First game, but I'm already loving that Yankee bullpen.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2011)

nice win for the Yankees maybe tex will will not start slow this yea. and the bull pen looks good


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2011)

I was hearing from the yes broadcasters that teixeira started his offseason workouts earlier so maybe that helps. Let hope so.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2011)

Kershaw vs Lincecum pitching duel.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> ^ I heard a story that sandy alderson tried to get in contact with bay but couldn't and that was the reason that they're going to announce him being on the DL today and not yesterday. Is that true?



Maybe. Haven't really been keeping up with the rumor mill much lately, but with the dysfunction that there has been with the Mets these past few season I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 1, 2011)

Just came here to say Angels are winning it all


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 1, 2011)

Dodgers up 1-0 in the world series.


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2011)

Wild game but the phils won


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dodgers up 1-0 in the world series.



with a Giants fan in critical condition as well



Rangers 1-0 too


----------



## Gabe (Apr 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Just came here to say Angels are winning it all



doubt they will even win their division the rangers and the A. rangers have a great line up and the A have a good pitching staff


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 3, 2011)

Phantastic Phour is too awesome to lose


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

Howard's power is back


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2011)

i was impress with Torontos pitcher Kyle Drabek i see why the Phillies did not want to give him up for a long time.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 3, 2011)

2-1 so far. 

AL East or Wildcard spot expected for Jays!!!


----------



## Starrk (Apr 3, 2011)

3-0 Phils.


----------



## Mael (Apr 3, 2011)

Needless to say I'm pretty disappointed with the Sox pitching.  I mean Texas is good, but getting swept in that fashion?

Thanks sports pundits.  I smell a jinx.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2011)

Drabek is a potential ace, which is why he was soo hard to give up, it was for the phils and decision between the present and the future

Now its on to the mets for the phils


----------



## Judecious (Apr 3, 2011)

Another damn lost for the Angels to a less talented royals team


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

they have potential sadly with out grienke


i just drafted this team, how is it?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rangers 4-0.   keep rolling^^


keep losing Giants.   I love it


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Time to take down the Mets. :ho


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 5, 2011)

3-1 for my Yanks. Hopefully our pitching is better than everyone predicts.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> 3-1 for my Yanks. Hopefully our pitching is better than everyone predicts.



It's more the offense IMO.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2011)

nice game last night by the yankees nova looked good even though he gave up 3 runs. freddy goes tonight lets see if he can be as good as he was this spring. tex, arod and posada are on fire this year so far. 

the cubs look decent this year as well maybe they can make the playoffs


----------



## Heloves (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so happy that the Twins and Tigers continue to lose ..now my White Sox can take a commanding two game lead


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2011)

Jays 4-1!!


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 5, 2011)

marlins walkoff despite going 0-12 with RISP all game prior to that hit.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 5, 2011)

Ugh, Hamels causes 6 runs and we lose.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 6, 2011)

damn you Royals!!  you're supposed to keep losing ...must have gotten some of that tiger blood


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 6, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's more the offense IMO.



0-4 my friend, 0-4.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2011)

Once again, Girardi fucks up a game for us.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 6, 2011)

I could understand why he would take C.C. I wasnt upset there. But once you saw that Soriano had no control, take his ass out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2011)

^ Exactly, also if you decided that you were going to bring in mariano no matter what in the 9th then why not bring him in for one out in the 8th?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 6, 2011)

they should have taken soriano out in the 8.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 6, 2011)

Jays 5-1

likin the team a lot this year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2011)

Baffled indifference in New England.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 6, 2011)

4-1 Phils. 

Joe was doing great.


----------



## Sin (Apr 6, 2011)

The Red Sox season is over 5 games in.

Love it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2011)

Phils are 4-1 but we gotta stopp giving away the lead, and Howard is looking like he's the MVP again


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2011)

0-5 for the Sox... the supposed greatest team ever assembled. Makes me feel good after a bad heat loss.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> 0-5 for the Sox... the supposed greatest team ever assembled. Makes me feel good after a bad heat loss.



Greatest team ever assembled?

Even I didn't hear that unless you're mistaking Shaughnessey's sarcasm for praise.

I'm embarrassed by the team so far, but I'm not going to start giving NY the crown either.  Texas still seems the dominant threat.

And quite frankly it's the pitching.  I wasn't surprised by Beckett, Lackey, or Douche-K, but I was with Lester and Buch.  I feel the curse of ESPN coming on thanks to everyone talking so much shit.  It's like the Madden curse but worse.

NY's pitching is still just ok.  It's the bats that get them ahead.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Greatest team ever assembled?
> 
> Even I didn't hear that unless you're mistaking Shaughnessey's sarcasm for praise.
> 
> ...




Meh our pitching is still suspect outside of C.C. It' s been Arod and Tex that have kept us afloat. No one else is hitting off the charts.  I'm still shocked that the Rays and Sox are a combined 0-10. Manny Ramirez should retire right now.

If there's any saving grace for Sox its that the Heat had a similar theme early in the season and they righted ship. Sorry but I dont buy into the Orioles or Blue Jays at all despite their good starts. Sox are just feeling the kind of heat that the Heat felt.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Meh our pitching is still suspect outside of C.C. It' s been Arod and Tex that have kept us afloat. No one else is hitting off the charts.  I'm still shocked that the Rays and Sox are a combined 0-10. Manny Ramirez should retire right now.
> 
> If there's any saving grace for Sox its that the Heat had a similar theme early in the season and they righted ship. Sorry but I dont buy into the Orioles or Blue Jays at all despite their good starts. Sox are just feeling the kind of heat that the Heat felt.



Well then that'll make the Sox a still questionable team.  I mean God forbid they're "big brothered" by some other team.

The Sox will come around...but apparently some people didn't train down in Florida.

Fear Texas though...word of advice.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Well then that'll make the Sox a still questionable team.  I mean God forbid they're "big brothered" by some other team.
> 
> The Sox will come around...but apparently some people didn't train down in Florida.
> 
> Fear Texas though...word of advice.



Well they did spend quite in the off season.  The Rangers are the big brother to them right now.

Meh I think we'll at least take one from the Rangers....my main concern is keeping you guys winless in our upcoming series.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 7, 2011)

fear the Rangers? Dunno bout that.

Fear the Blue Jays and Angels though.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Well they did spend quite in the off season.  The Rangers are the big brother to them right now.
> 
> Meh I think we'll at least take one from the Rangers....*my main concern is keeping you guys winless in our upcoming serie*s.



Jinx.


----------



## Scud (Apr 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> *Phils are 4-1 but we gotta stopp giving away the lead,* and Howard is looking like he's the MVP again


I really don't see that being the problem for the Phillies. If the problem is anywhere in the pitching, It seems to be in their bullpen. 

Besides tuesday, of course. If it wasn't for that 6 run 3rd inning, the game could have easily been theirs.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Jinx.



My name isnt Nic.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Tatumaru said:


> I really don't see that being the problem for the Phillies. If the problem is anywhere in the pitching, It seems to be in their bullpen.
> 
> Besides tuesday, of course. If it wasn't for that 6 run 3rd inning, the game could have easily been theirs.



That was just Cole.

Hopefully Halladay shows the Mets what for.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> My name isnt Nic.



But you have "N" "I" and "C" in your name. 

*headdesk*

Bravo Boston...bravo.

*headdesk again*

Thank God for the Bruins.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2011)

0-6....


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> 0-6....



You got every right.

I mean NY's not taking the WS IMO but yeah...Boston's being the overrated chaps.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> You got every right.
> 
> I mean NY's not taking the WS IMO but yeah...Boston's being the overrated chaps.



Not unless we trade for a starting pitcher.

Meh ill enjoy it while i can. You guys will be back...you almost always are.


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Not unless we trade for a starting pitcher.
> 
> Meh ill enjoy it while i can. You guys will be back...you almost always are.



That's true.  I remember 0-3 like it was 2004.

But this is pretty sad, like NY Jets sad.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 7, 2011)

This must've been painful to watch


----------



## Mael (Apr 7, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> This must've been painful to watch



Not as bad as last night.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 7, 2011)

0-12 combined, not in my weirdest dreams did I imagine this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> 0-12 combined, not in my weirdest dreams did I imagine this.



Isn't this why Jon Sterling always says you can never predict baseball.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 7, 2011)

Halladay dominates Mets.


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2011)

It was predestined


----------



## b0rt (Apr 7, 2011)

5-2 now. dam. 2-1 loss to Oakland but Oakland had timely fielding and played the Jays well after losing twice in a row to them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2011)

Stark said:


> Halladay dominates Mets.



Halladay will dominate anyone, not just the mets. He is just so goddamn good.


----------



## Legend (Apr 7, 2011)

next up lee


----------



## Heloves (Apr 8, 2011)

White sox better win tomorrow .. I don't want the Rays to get their first win against us


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2011)

nice win for the yanks burnett has looked good his first 2 starts


----------



## Starrk (Apr 8, 2011)

Legend said:


> next up lee



Time to go 3-0 against the Braves. 

Then it's on to Washington to show Werth why he never should have left.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2011)

Sox/Yanks this weekend.

I expect 2 of 3 for NY.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

1/3 or even 0/3 would be nice.

I hate the Yankees btw.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2011)

b0rt said:


> 1/3 or even 0/3 would be nice.
> 
> I hate the Yankees btw.



lost of others fans hate the yanks i think it because all of their championships


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

same division as my team and yea I don't like Tampa either.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2011)

what sucks is i could see the sox taking 2 of 3 or sweeping, they always get up for us.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 8, 2011)

Yanks vs Red Sox is such a boring rivalry ..

Now Rangers vs Angels ...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 8, 2011)

Hughes...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2011)

He has the same problem that vazquez had last year with us, velocity. One would speculate steroids.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 8, 2011)

.. I wish I could talk to someone that isn't just a Yankees fan  or Red Sox


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 8, 2011)

Some are speculating he may be hiding an injury.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow...bats are alive today.

For both teams.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 8, 2011)

Boston finally showing up.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2011)

so manny ramirez retired because he got caught again. i guess steriods.


bortolo has pitched good after hughs sucked. good game so far. wonder what is wrong with hughs velocity.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2011)

damn manny can never be out of trouble


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2011)

he's just Manny bein Manny.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Either way you look at it thats a hit to the rays PR wise and to the team.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 8, 2011)

@ ManRam.
The 50 games with the Dodgers didn't do something for him?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 8, 2011)

Guess not. And I guess his legacy will go out the window as well


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe Manny just REALLY wants to get pregnant.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe Manny just REALLY wants to get pregnant.



That is one helluva scary thought. I don't think I wanna comprehend that.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2011)

they use female hormones that females use to get pregnant so the users of steroids don't test positive or after a cycle of using it right? or something like that


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

lee got roughed up


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 9, 2011)

indians playing good ball of late, but ill wait and see if this is a fluke or where going to make noise this year


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> lee got roughed up



I had to mute the game.

That damn Braves chant.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

the Braves chant sounds so epic though.

oh and I hate the Phillies as a Blue Jays fan. for obvious reasons.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 9, 2011)

b0rt said:


> the Braves chant sounds so epic though.
> 
> oh and I hate the Phillies as a Blue Jays fan. for obvious reasons.



Jealousy is a cruel mistress.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2011)

Stark said:


> I had to mute the game.
> 
> That damn Braves chant.



That bad huh. I don't know, I don't find it very annoying. The angels fans thundersticks really pissed me off a couple years back.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

i hate that chant too


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

Carlos Ruiz is awesome


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2011)

nice win by the yanks russell martin had a great game 2 homeruns


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe a new team, new scenary is just what he needed. Dodger fans don't wanna hear that though.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

Stark said:


> Jealousy is a cruel mistress.



no more like roy Halladay.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2011)

b0rt said:


> no more like roy Halladay.



I always did want to know if blue jay fans were pissed on halladay leaving.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

sort of. but the majority do repsect his tenure in Toronto.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2011)

The only thing stopping halladay from becoming a 1st ballot hall of famer is a championship or two.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2011)

I know, I heard he signed with the Phillies cuz he never even did play in the postseason before, and not only that he wanted a shot to win it all. I'm just more disappointed honestly than anything about his decision.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2011)

If he pitched for my team the way he pitched for yours and left, I'd be disappointed too.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2011)

R2C2 The Phantastic Phour or Fat Joe and the Terror Squad

Im gonna love this season, i cant wait til i come home and see some games live


----------



## Judecious (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol this is late

But thoughts on manny?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> If he pitched for my team the way he pitched for yours and left, I'd be disappointed too.



i would understand he gave toronto many great years and never bitched or moan about leaving. he was a great pitcher who never pitched in the playoffs. i think he deserved to go to another team and win.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 10, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Lol this is late
> 
> But thoughts on manny?



I kinda feel bad for Tamps Bay after this. He was supposed to lift up their expectations for a strong season. The season for Tampa is most likely going to be tougher without him.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

i honest;y dont know what he could have done, his production went waaay down


----------



## Ximm (Apr 10, 2011)

Toronto fan. Not mad at Halladay at all, still a big fan and wish him all the success he will have.

Also what a horrible call by the umpire tonight in the Jays game, so frustrating. Such a heartbreaking loss.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 10, 2011)

i dont fell bad for anyone who gets caught after the big crack down on PHDs. You know that theres going to be testing and that there coming down hard. Just go about it the right way.


----------



## Mael (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's to another disappointing pitching outing from Boston.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

Braves fall to the Phils 3-0.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

did you expect anything else?


----------



## Starrk (Apr 10, 2011)

I expected utter and complete dominance.

I expected Braves fans weep in the stands.

I expected too little.


----------



## Nic (Apr 10, 2011)

Weaver making me proud today.   All 5 angel wins coming from two pitchers. lol


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

Exactly Stark, now its on to philly's 2nd home stadium,National's Park


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 10, 2011)

Dang, no matter who the braves sign (or in better terms rent) they can never hit consistently. Either it is a 5-9 run game or it is a 0-2 run game. It's horrible and they have no excuse to be this bad on offense with this lineup . Hopefully this will only be a problem for a short time since it is still the beginning but it has always been like this (sigh)


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2011)

uggla is on my fantasy team


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 10, 2011)

Mael said:


> Here's to another disappointing pitching outing from Boston.



Think you spoke too soon.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> uggla is on my fantasy team



should have gone after Gordon Beckham


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Think you spoke too soon.



Or...did I?


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> should have gone after Gordon Beckham



i put it on autopick


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 11, 2011)

When they were 3-0 I wanted to call them a fluke, but the Rangers are damn good, no great. This team is 9-1.....crazy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 12, 2011)

Dem Braves


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 12, 2011)

^Dem Scrubs


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2011)

poor hamilton braking his arm. big hit for the rangers wonder if they will play well after the good start


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2011)

Goddammit  Red Sox.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep this is embarrassing. 

I mean...God damn it people.

And get rid of Dice-K plox.  Gimme Lee Dae-Ho.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yep this is embarrassing.
> 
> I mean...God damn it people.
> 
> And get rid of Dice-K plox.  Gimme Lee Dae-Ho.



u guys need goro shigeno.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> u guys need goro shigeno.



Or no Japanese people.

Bring a good but unnoticed Korean in.  Maybe that'll detract from the fucking retard importing from Japan has produced with Dice-K.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 12, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> ^Dem Scrubs



You just jelly bro. Braves looking to take our place back in the NL East 

We're America's team dammit


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

Braves are overated and shitty garbage, chipper needs to retire and you gotta put all your hopes in heyward and mcann


----------



## Heloves (Apr 13, 2011)

Legend said:


> i put it on autopick



 ouch dude ...


----------



## Heloves (Apr 13, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yep this is embarrassing.
> 
> I mean...God damn it people.
> 
> And get rid of Dice-K plox.  Gimme Lee Dae-Ho.



The White Sox will gladly take your pitcher for nothing ..


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2011)

helovestowrite said:


> The White Sox will gladly take your pitcher for nothing ..



Good.  We'll use whatever we've got to sign Lee Dae-Ho instead.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2011)

Meh, im not too excited about the Yanks chances right now.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 13, 2011)

The more i watch the indians the more im impress. The hitting is good and the pitching so far is great. Carmona pitched his ass off last nite, just gave up those two solo shots and Harden pitched like a beast, we couldnt get nothing going last nite. I want to see what were going to be like when Sizemore comes back and where he's going to bat


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> The more i watch the indians the more im impress. The hitting is good and the pitching so far is great. Carmona pitched his ass off last nite, just gave up those two solo shots and Harden pitched like a beast, we couldnt get nothing going last nite. I want to see what were going to be like when Sizemore comes back and where he's going to bat



This season for some teams has been like Bizarro world.

The Orioles good?  The Indians really good?

:S


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2011)

The Yankees mediocre...Red Sox all suckage.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> The Yankees mediocre...Red Sox all suckage.



I wanna see how Baltimore does.

If they sweep...then Bizarro World has cometh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Mael said:


> I wanna see how Baltimore does.
> 
> If they sweep...then Bizarro World has cometh.



There would be something very wrong if baltimore sweeps us. We're a better team than they are, there is no excuses for that.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 13, 2011)

Baltimore has improved, so has Toronto. the team I see maybe actually finishing last in the AL East is yea... Tampa Bay!!


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

Haren and Weaver are 6-0 with below 1.00ERAs, the rest of the pitchers 0-5.   Wonder where we'd be  without those two?   Still it's very encouraging to see Haren back to his old self and Weaver who just gets better and better.  If we manage to make it to the playoffs having those two pitchers on the mound is going to be tremendous help.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 13, 2011)

Giants are scrapping for .500. 

Our hitting and pitching both aren't as good as last year. Panda looking much better, though.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

Luckily, the NL west isn't that strong.  Getting to 90 wins could very well give you the division crown.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> Haren and Weaver are 6-0 with below 1.00ERAs, the rest of the pitchers 0-5.   Wonder where we'd be  without those two?   Still it's very encouraging to see Haren back to his old self and Weaver who just gets better and better.  If we manage to make it to the playoffs having those two pitchers on the mound is going to be tremendous help.





harden was a beast against us, made our hitter look bad all nite


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> harden was a beast against us, made our hitter look bad all nite



yeah he had a great game.  I believe Ervin goes for us tonight and he's pretty good when he's on as well, but he's no Harden or Weaver.  our last two pitchers are horrendous though.   Technically we're going on a 4-man rotation which explains why Weaver got his 3rd win so early, unfortunately Kazmir is on the DL now, so we're using relievers for that 4th starting spot.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

baltimore looks good wonder if they can hold on all year and challenge the yanks. both the yanks and sox have bad starting pitching  and are relying on their hitting. hope cashman gets a better pitcher via trade. they should go after king felix no matter how much the mariners want. or at least try to trade for carmona i doubt the indians will remain contenders all year and usually trade their best pitchers. lee and sabatia are examples.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 13, 2011)

Josh Johnson had a no hitter thru 7 and broken p on a cag ass hit by freeman.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 13, 2011)

Halladay goes 9 innings in win against Nats 

Nats fought at the end there, though.


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2011)

i respect the nats


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Very pleased to see A.J. Burnett start 3-0. Not very happy to hear feliciano having a setback.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2011)

nice game for burnett and both arod and tex are hitting good


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2011)

Angels with another good extra inning win.  Our pitching has really been impressive early on.


----------



## willkenshin (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm starting to love AJ right now! So far he's doing everything good. As long as he pitches good, Yankees will win.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2011)

^ A.J. always does good in april, its the months after april that we should watch out for.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2011)

Now let's see how Lee does.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 14, 2011)

Nic said:


> Luckily, the NL west isn't that strong.  Getting to 90 wins could very well give you the division crown.



It could, although the NL West was one of the strongest divisions in baseball last year. 4 out of the 5 teams had winning records against the other divisions. 

It actually felt easier winning in the playoffs last year than facing our division opponents. Atlanta was the only team that offered anything that felt like resistance to our WS run. 

SD losing Gonzales was a big help, but those damned Rockies might have pitching this time.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Good.  We'll use whatever we've got to sign Lee Dae-Ho instead.



I'll be glad to have Daisuke .. better than stupid Peavy at this point


----------



## Nic (Apr 14, 2011)

Kind of like NBA thread with mostly Laker and Heat fans this one is full of Yankee and Red sox fans. lol

That's ok i'll remain the lowly angel fan.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm the only White Sox fan ..anywhere ... at least you guys support your team in the stadium


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 14, 2011)

marlins ftw.

next year in our beatiful ballpark we'll take the mlb world by storm.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2011)

this is why be brought cliff back


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2011)

Feliciano likely to have season ending surgery.



Goddammit, well I guess his durability had to end sometime with an injury.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> Braves are overated and shitty garbage, chipper needs to retire and you gotta put all your hopes in heyward and mcann



Chipper isn't what he used to be, but he's still alright. Haywood and McCain are fucking elite, so need to worry there. I just hope we can get the playoffs this year again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice job by jorge to tie it up and granderson to get a double. But martin, gardner and jeter had to fubar it going down 1-2-3.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2011)

Not to be outdone by Halladay, Lee pitches all 9 innings. 

And we win.


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

Who's next stark?


----------



## willkenshin (Apr 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> Not to be outdone by Halladay, Lee pitches all 9 innings.
> 
> And we win.



Its against the Nationals, what do you expect? They're still very young as a team.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> Who's next stark?



Florida.



willkenshin said:


> Its against the Nationals, what do you expect? They're still very young as a team.



I know. It just feels good to show Werth why he shouldn't have left.


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2011)

I wonder just how badly Boston will embarrass themselves against Toronto.

I mean Lackey's been temporarily scratched...and Dice-K should have as well.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

nice come back win for the yankees but hughs continues to struggle his velocity it to low for some reason. i think they should give him a break and give colon his starts for a while


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> nice come back win for the yankees but hughs continues to struggle his velocity it to low for some reason. i think they should give him a break and give colon his starts for a while



I think hughes confidence will go down the tube if we did that to him this early. Its still pretty early so I'd say we should let him continue. If he is still like this  in mid May then we gotta do something.


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

Question of the Day: I have 2 1st basemen Mark Texiera(sp?) and Miguel Cabrera should i trade Mark for Hanley Ramirez in a straight up trade? My current shortstop is willie bloomquist


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> Question of the Day: I have 2 1st basemen Mark Texiera(sp?) and Miguel Cabrera should i trade Mark for Hanley Ramirez in a straight up trade? My current shortstop is willie bloomquist



i would just because hanley is a great SS with a lot of power not many SS like that exist in the mlb. i like tex but ramirez is a SS with power. plus you have cabrera.


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

ok thanks, and thanks for not ignoring me


----------



## Heloves (Apr 15, 2011)

Keep Mark Texeira ..trade Cabrera for Hanley


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

nah tex isnt as good a miguel atm


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

My Team atm is Carlos Ruiz C, Miguel Cabrera 1B, Brian Roberts 2B, Scott Rolen 3B, Dropped Willie Bloomquist for Angel Sanchez at SS, Lance Berkman OF, Chris Young OF, Sam Fuld OF, Rickie Weeks Util, Mark Tiexera Util
Alex Gordon3B/OF Bench, David Murphy OF Bench, Michael Bourn OF Bench

Pitchers: Felix Hernandez SP, Justin Verlander SP, Mariano Rivera RP, Chris Perez RP, Jared Weaver SP, Bronson Arroyo SP, Chris Sale RP, Clayton Kershaw SP, Ian KennedySP Bench, Wandy Rodriguez SP Bench


----------



## Heloves (Apr 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> nah tex isnt as good a miguel atm



I have a feeling that Miguel is going to have a bad year this year


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

well i accepted the deal


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 15, 2011)

phillies aint shit..


----------



## Legend (Apr 15, 2011)

Says who????


----------



## Starrk (Apr 15, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> phillies aint shit..



Yes, they're awesome.


----------



## willkenshin (Apr 16, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> phillies aint shit..


I agree! I thought they would get all the hype this year but Boston, another shitty team gets all the hype and proves absolutely nothing.


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2011)

how are we shitty we have the 2nd best record in mlb?


----------



## Nic (Apr 16, 2011)

Weaver, fastest in MLB history to 4 wins.    I'm loving our pitching so far this year.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2011)

Nic said:


> Weaver, fastest in MLB history to 4 wins.    I'm loving our pitching so far this year.



Can't say that about the yankees pitching starters thus far. Although they're were question marks going in but who knew that hughes would stink it up instead of A.J.


----------



## Nic (Apr 16, 2011)

It's too early in the season anyways.  I'm just glad our two aces are performing great.  It's the only way the Angels can be competitive and challenge for the division crown this year.  Our hitting is very suspect.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2011)

Jenks.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 16, 2011)

Phillies got racked by their former player greg dobbs.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 16, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> Phillies got racked by their former player greg dobbs.



On the tails of Oswalt's injury.

Your point?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 16, 2011)

Fuckin Soriano. .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2011)

We still got a lead heading into the ninth. Thats what matters.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 16, 2011)

Almost lost it though. Cano giving us insurance.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2011)

freddy pitched a good game for the yanks


----------



## Starrk (Apr 16, 2011)

A saturday with Phillies is a bad saturday.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 16, 2011)

stupid ugly philadelphia getting rained out..you guys are just postponing a beatdown from the marlins.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 16, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> stupid ugly philadelphia getting rained out..you guys are just postponing a beatdown from the marlins.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 16, 2011)

Another pitching Gem by another indians pitcher. I dont want to jump the gun yet on saying if where going to be a playoff team until we play teams like Texas and New York,


----------



## Starrk (Apr 16, 2011)

Cleveland really shaped up after a slow start in the season. Very impressive.


----------



## Nic (Apr 16, 2011)

Chatwood pitching well first 3 innings.  Hope it continues.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 17, 2011)

Another sweep. Who would have thought that the Royals v. Indians would be a big series. If we win the series then we can put some distance between us and the rest of the Central


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2011)

Phillies 10-4 we coming for you brew crew


----------



## Starrk (Apr 17, 2011)

Just like their namesake, Brewers are gonna fall flat.


----------



## Nic (Apr 18, 2011)

Haren and Weaver are now 8-0.  Angels pitching is beasting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2011)

I gotta admit, I didn't really see good things when I was looking over the angels roster. I guess you can never count out a Mike Scioscia team.


----------



## Nic (Apr 18, 2011)

well they have a bunch of young players on offense starting this year.  Especially with Morales still injured.  It's been clear for a while now that the only way the Angels would be competitive would be with solid starting pitching. Obviously both Weaver and Haren are very good pitchers but neither are going to keep the pace they are on for all season.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Joe's looking for a big win in Milwaukee tonight.


----------



## Nic (Apr 18, 2011)

Angels start a big series against the Rangers tonight.  Our pitching will really be tested now although Haren won't get a start in the series.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice job to Boston winning, though.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2011)

Russel Martin has been a nice surprise for the Yankees.


----------



## willkenshin (Apr 19, 2011)

A rare lost for the Yankees but it's ok because Mo don't give up runs often


----------



## Starrk (Apr 20, 2011)

You want to talk about rare? How about that thrashing we took from Milwaukee?


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

we scored 15 runs yesterday.   I didn't know we had it in us.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2011)

Bartolo Colon giving us a very strong outing.:33


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, he's in a bit of a jam right now.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

Weaver pitching extremely well so far.  Hope it continues. :33


----------



## Gabe (Apr 20, 2011)

Arod back to the line up thats good he was hitting really well. and colon keeps pitching good


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

yes Weaver gets the K. 8.0IP 1ER 8K   Another solid performance.   Weaver ftw. We're from the same city too.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 20, 2011)

Polanco & Victorino coming through.


----------



## Nic (Apr 20, 2011)

Weaver finished with a CG.   now 5-0 with a 1.23 ERA :33


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

How bout them Fish? Ricky pitched a gem tonight. The location of his breaking ball was picture perfect.

Marlins have a real shot at challenging the Phils and possibly winning the wild-card. We just need Hanley and Stanton start producing and pray that Lomo's MRI comes out negative.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 21, 2011)

Indians best record in the AL and tied for best in the league. Were getting timely hitting and putting runs on the board after giving up runs. Grady is looking like his old self and Choo is getting hot.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2011)

Makes it all better knowing my Angels took care of your Indians.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 21, 2011)

JJ with a 3-0 record and a 1.00 era

get on my level, nic.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2011)

Two of our pitchers are above that level.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 21, 2011)

> The most dominant pitcher in the MLB isn't the Phillies' Roy Halladay. It isn't the Yanks' CC Sabathia. No. It isn't even San Francisco's Tim "The Freak" Lincecum.
> 
> The best pitcher in the MLB is Florida's Josh Johnson.
> 
> ...



again..my level is here ---------------------[]-

your level is here --[]----------------------


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2011)

I really could care less about the opinion of an analyst or writer.  We already know how much weight those hold. lol


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 21, 2011)

> In his first 21 starts of 2010, JJ only allowed more than three earned runs once, giving up only one earned run eight times and zero earned runs six times.



its ok..heat have the best player in basketball, marlins have the best pitcher in baseball

feels good to be a miami native


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2011)

too bad it doesn't translate to championships


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 21, 2011)

it will in due time aka now.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> Makes it all better knowing my Angels took care of your Indians.



we put up a good fight though


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

Josh Johnson and Ricky Nolasco are easily in the top 3 when it comes to pitching duos in the major. They're better than Lincecum and Cain.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2011)

nothing beats the duo of Harden and Weaver.   At least for now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2011)

MiamiCity15 said:


> Josh Johnson and Ricky Nolasco are easily in the top 3 when it comes to pitching duos in the major. They're better than Lincecum and Cain.



I don't see how those two are better than lincecum and cain. Come talk to me when they pitch in the playoffs like they did.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 21, 2011)

JJ and nolasco are EASILY better than halladay and lee

stats dont lie


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I don't see how those two are better than lincecum and cain. Come talk to me when they pitch in the playoffs like they did.


You should start watching some Marlins games when you get the chance. Then you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> JJ and nolasco are EASILY better than halladay and lee
> 
> stats dont lie



Stats don't guarantee wins. 

Yankees are doing terrible this year, but were projected as doing real great. Cleveland is doing awesome this year, but no one ever gave merit to them before.

This is just the calm before the storm. It's a matter of time before the Heat lose in their quest for a title. It may not be the Sixers, but it will be someone.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

That's when you know the Heat are legendary. They're being hated on in the MLB thread 

Some people can't handle the truth


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, but when did the heat reach legend status?


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

> Sorry, but when did the heat reach legend status?



[YOUTUBE]J8cD2t2qwHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2011)

Please, Legend status is decided by your play. Not by embarassing antics.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm a yankee fan, where did you think that came from?


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2011)

Angels vs red sox tonight.  Angels rookie is pitching i believe tonight.   We never play the red sox well unlike the Yankees.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll second that, you guys play us all the time. Your like the plague to us.

Wondering which game I should watch tonight since we got the day off.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Wondering which game I should watch tonight since we got the day off.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 21, 2011)

Stupid White Sox... ..get your shit together


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2011)

Somehow, I'm not too thrilled about this game.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

*yawn* Marlins are winning... what's new?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 21, 2011)

Josh Johnson and Nolasco shut out the lowly Pirates and we have people claiming they're the #1 duo this year already


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

JJ > *insert name here*


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2011)

Bandwagons and stuff.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

Haters and stuff


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2011)

Good luck with the next opponents. 

No more easy wins for the Heat after Philly.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 21, 2011)

Destined teams don't need luck 

Ask them:


----------



## Starrk (Apr 21, 2011)

MiamiCity15 said:


> Destined teams don't need luck
> 
> Ask them:


----------



## Legend (Apr 22, 2011)

The Marlins destiny is to cause trouble for the phils and thats it


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 22, 2011)

The Marlins' destiny is to be an okay team for the next couple of years while grooming future stars 

Then they rinse and start over by trading them all away for prospects


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

that happens every time.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 22, 2011)

not anymore..new stadium coming in means we can actually dedicate ourselves to a team..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2011)

Goddammit a rain out. DAMN YOU MOTHER NATURE!


----------



## Heloves (Apr 22, 2011)

Yay no more Red Sox or Yankee talk for today ...


----------



## Nic (Apr 22, 2011)

I would do anything to buy a win against boston.  1 win 10 losses, last 11.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

man Toronto needs to start winning again... I'm already slowly beginning to lose hope for them this year...


----------



## Nic (Apr 22, 2011)

the AL east is the most predictable conference by far.  It always is.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 22, 2011)

sadly u are correct.

it'll probably go..

BOS
NYY
TB
BAL
TOR

from what I've seen so far... and I hate to admit that as a loyal Jays fan for a decade and a half plus.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 22, 2011)

anibal sanchez no hitter thru 6.2

what else is new for marlins pitchers???


----------



## Nic (Apr 22, 2011)

so MLB is likely to expand playoff field from 8 to 10 teams in 2012.  I'm liking this although I would prefer if they did it like the NFL.  Too many teams have no shot every season at making the playoffs due to the current format.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 22, 2011)

shut up nic, theres a no hitter in progress.


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 22, 2011)

Marlins run this shit. Anibel is taking care of these chumps 

Destined teams are destined


----------



## Nic (Apr 22, 2011)

TRI05 said:


> shut up nic, theres a no hitter in progress.



now that the batters aren't juiced anymore, no hitters aren't as awesome as they used to be.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 22, 2011)

speak for yourself


----------



## Nic (Apr 22, 2011)

well it's true. lol  We should have had 3 perfect games last year.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 22, 2011)

NO HITTER THROUGH 8 OMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Nic (Apr 22, 2011)

And he blows it.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 23, 2011)

Phillies go 3-3 in their 4 game series against San Diego.

Tomorrow? Halladay has a holiday.


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

Nic, just how deep is that AL East inside your Angels' bum?


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Apr 24, 2011)

Marlin's win again what a surprise. Best team in the NL East.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2011)

nice game yesterday by the yanks arod played well


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn you Joba.

Edit: Girardi better have a damn good reason in the postgame as to why soriano isn't in the 8th. Now Mariano has to get a 4 out save because of girardi's stupidity.


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

LA, I'm glad you've decided to be the uke for Boston.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

Phils Sweep the pads, best team in baseball


----------



## Nic (Apr 24, 2011)

I hate Boston.


----------



## Starrk (Apr 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> Phils Sweep the pads, best team in baseball



Those poor Rockies. 

Halladay ties career best strikeouts.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

onto the dbacks


----------



## Starrk (Apr 24, 2011)

MiamiCity15 said:


> Marlin's win again what a surprise. Best team in the NL East.



There is no smiley to properly convey how much I am laughing right now.



Legend said:


> onto the dbacks



8-11? Going to be 8-14 after Wednesday. :ho


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

i hope so unless big joe messes up


----------



## Starrk (Apr 24, 2011)

Joe will get an easy win.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

Phat Joe and the Terror Squad


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Damn you Joba.
> 
> Edit: Girardi better have a damn good reason in the postgame as to why soriano isn't in the 8th. Now Mariano has to get a 4 out save because of girardi's stupidity.



Stiff back apparently: 

Granderson...


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 24, 2011)

rockies come into the terror dome aka sun life stadium and barely make it out alive..

get fucked up bitches

marlins coming for the top spot!


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

marlins coming to get curbstomped


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 24, 2011)

dodger fan?


lolololol you cant handle the fish.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2011)

Nah Philly Fan


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

This is nice and all Joba, but can we concentrate on the now and not 10 years from now.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 25, 2011)

White Sox gonna beat the Yankees today


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 25, 2011)

AS long as A.J. pitches in april, he's unbeatable.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> AS long as A.J. pitches in april, he's unbeatable.



AJ is going to fall back to his old give up five runs habit in this series


----------



## Heloves (Apr 25, 2011)

I was right...the Yankees lost to the White Sox today...oh what a glorious day I am having ..especially since Humber nearly no hitted the Pin Stripes


----------



## Starrk (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, the Phils lost too.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 25, 2011)

Stark said:


> Yeah, the Phils lost too.



Don't be sad... Phils going to the World Series


----------



## Starrk (Apr 25, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Don't be sad... Phils going to *win *the World Series



You forgot a word.


----------



## Nic (Apr 26, 2011)

If we could have Weaver pitch every night.  If only.   7IP 0ER 9k so far.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 26, 2011)

*yawn*

marlins and winning...its become synonymous.


----------



## Nic (Apr 26, 2011)

Enjoy it for now, before it all comes crumbling down.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 26, 2011)

sure we are bound to lose once every 20 games


----------



## Nic (Apr 26, 2011)

funny i counted 7 losses in that span of 20.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 26, 2011)

Stark said:


> You forgot a word.



I didn't say they'd win ...


----------



## Nic (Apr 26, 2011)

Weaver with the Shutout. 

6 Wins 0Losses  45.2IP  49K  0.99ERA


----------



## Heloves (Apr 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> Weaver with the Shutout.
> 
> 6 Wins 0Losses  45.2IP  49K  0.99ERA



 We got this year's Cy young winner


----------



## Nic (Apr 26, 2011)

Freaken Angels couldn't give his ass any run support last year and his season flew under the radar even when he led the MLB in Ks.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 26, 2011)

i meant starting 6 games ago 

we are 5-1


----------



## Heloves (Apr 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> Freaken Angels couldn't give his ass any run support last year and his season flew under the radar even when he led the MLB in Ks.



they were last year's Padres I pressume


----------



## Nic (Apr 26, 2011)

well kendry morales breaking his leg after a walk off had a lot to do with that.  The guy still isn't back.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Once again, whenever we face a pitcher we haven't seen before we turn him in nolan ryan. Utterly ridiculous, I mean Humber was a top prospect at one point with the mets but now he isn't that good now. Well at least I saw A.J. go 8 strong innings.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah good...another loss for Boston to capitalize on?


----------



## Heloves (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Once again, whenever we face a pitcher we haven't seen before we turn him in nolan ryan. Utterly ridiculous, I mean Humber was a top prospect at one point with the mets but now he isn't that good now. Well at least I saw A.J. go 8 strong innings.



actually Humber has done pretty well this season sir ..against the angels he gave up 2 earned runs ...


----------



## Nic (Apr 26, 2011)

Well the angels have no O.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorta feel bad for the Angels....if they had the Texas offense with their starting pitching...they would be destroying everyone..including BoSox and Bankees ..

I'm also a Red Sox fan ..come at me Mura


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I'm also a Red Sox fan ..come at me Mura



Oh god, your one of THOSE fans where you root for two teams? Its hard for me to respect that. But since your a gay sox fan than bring it on!


----------



## Heloves (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Oh god, your one of THOSE fans where you root for two teams? Its hard for me to respect that. But since your a gay sox fan than bring it on!



You going down homes!!  ..your Yanks are going to lose the East to the Bo Sox and the mighty Beckett


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> You going down homes!!  ..your Yanks are going to lose the East to the Bo Sox and the mighty Beckett



Please, beckett doesn't scare me. C.C. and A.J. will rock your sox off.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Please, beckett doesn't scare me. C.C. and A.J. will rock your sox off.



 if people don't swing for the awful pitches of CC he gets rocked  

A.J. will return back to his old form trust me  Beckett has already beaten you guys in the playoffs


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> if people don't swing for the awful pitches of CC he gets rocked
> 
> A.J. will return back to his old form trust me  Beckett has already beaten you guys in the playoffs



Even when you see C.C. struggle you can see him battle and give you a solid outing. Thats what a true ace can do.

A.J. has the best raw stuff in the game and can shut down anyone. His talent will kick in playoff time. Beckett is a top playoff pitcher I'll admit, but he is too injury prone for me to worry about him.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 26, 2011)

weaver is overrated and hes just having a hot start..hell cool off sooner or later.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Oh god, your one of THOSE fans where you root for two teams? Its hard for me to respect that. But since your a gay sox fan than bring it on!



Gay Sox fan. 

*Is Boston fan*

Wow kiddo...taking notes from the Bleacher Creatures?  You make Lou and the other Yanks fans look bad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Mael said:


> Gay Sox fan.
> 
> *Is Boston fan*
> 
> Wow kiddo...taking notes from the Bleacher Creatures?  You make Lou and the other Yanks fans look bad.



Can't say I care about your opinion too much mael.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 26, 2011)

best thing about your sig is that you decided to put lightning pek in the front.


----------



## Zach (Apr 26, 2011)

Gay Sox fan


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Can't say I care about your opinion too much mael.



Cool story bro.  Keep looking like a classless New Yorker like the kinds I had to put up with in CT, bandwagoning 'til the cows come home.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Mael said:


> Cool story bro.  Keep looking like a classless New Yorker like the kinds I had to put up with in CT, bandwagoning 'til the cows come home.



You can call me classless if you want, doesn't bother me one bit. I've been called worse. I'll respect people if they've shown me that they deserve it. I tend to look at things calm and collectively. Thats more or less the reason why I'm not raging at you right now like an impateint idiot would.


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 26, 2011)

what a surprise the marlins win again

i think im just gonna out in my sig "marlins win" cuz this is becoming rhetoric.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

Rafael Soriano, please punch yourself in the face every time you blow the lead.

Maybe that will actually teach you to care and not stand there like a bored dumbass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't really like the idea of closers into setup men. It just doesn't seem to work. Hell, look at J.J. Putz with the mets. That showed me it doesn't work.


----------



## Mael (Apr 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You can call me classless if you want, doesn't bother me one bit. I've been called worse. I'll respect people if they've shown me that they deserve it. I tend to look at things calm and collectively. Thats more or less the reason why I'm not raging at you right now like an impateint idiot would.



You're not going to get respect calling people "gay Sox fans."

It's not like I up and called you a "silver spooned Yankees twat."


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 26, 2011)

The White Sox were playing like shit before they played the Yankees. Are we some sort of launch pad for other teams hope?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 26, 2011)

And now we lose, with two men on.

Lovely

Since this is the first time the Yankees have lost two in a row this season, expect half of New York to be singing the song that ends the world right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2011)

Mael said:


> You're not going to get respect calling people "gay Sox fans."
> 
> It's not like I up and called you a "silver spooned Yankees twat."



Well I'm sorry if I offended you, I'm not one hurt people in any way. Thats not my way of competeing with people. Guess I lost my cool there.

@Lou You know every team gets up for us. Its just a matter if we get up for them.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2011)

two losses for the yanks in a row even thought the pitchers pitched well


----------



## Heloves (Apr 27, 2011)

White sox win .... still that Yankees pitching staff looks solid...


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

Phils win with Cole. 

Hope Oswalt's back in time to start against Washington.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 27, 2011)

Stark said:


> Phils win with Cole.
> 
> Hope Oswalt's back in time to start against Washington.



You don't need Oswalt to beat the horrible Washington Nationals team


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2011)

I wonder if werth regrets going there now?


----------



## Heloves (Apr 27, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I wonder if werth regrets going there now?



... for the type of money he got...no he doesn't


----------



## Starrk (Apr 27, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> You don't need Oswalt to beat the horrible Washington Nationals team



I know, I just like trouncing teams. 



Murakazu said:


> I wonder if werth regrets going there now?





Public Indecency said:


> ... for the type of money he got...no he doesn't



He's pissed he didn't get a big money offer from the Yanks like Lee.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2011)

I might've been unaware of this but I just heard that hughes might have a circulatory problem in his arm.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 28, 2011)

colon has bee a great pick up for the yankees he has pitched very well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2011)

He was throwing 95 to 96 mph last night. No one projected he could still through that hard.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> He was throwing 95 to 96 mph last night. No one projected he could still through that hard.



No offense but that's the steroids talking ... I also have to ask you ..why do the Yankees go after ex white sox players?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> No offense but that's the steroids talking ... I also have to ask you ..why do the Yankees go after ex white sox players?



You'd have to show me some legit proof to make me believe you. Never really saw that connection but you guys seem to develop good players and we just go after them when your done with them. I thank you alot for swish, love his personality. Too bad he really isn't hitting right now.


----------



## Heloves (Apr 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You'd have to show me some legit proof to make  me believe you. Never really saw that connection but you guys seem to develop good players and we just go after them when your done with them. I thank you alot for swish, love his personality. Too bad he really isn't hitting right now.



When he was pitching with the White Sox the  hardest he threw was 91 -92 mph ... so how did he gain 4mph... as you get older your arm gets less able to throw harder 

Swisher is an asshole.. the reason why he's a good cheery guy is cause he's with the Yankees...trust me the moment you start losing and this guy will show his true colors... 

Nobody really saw that connection..I just noticed that Andrew Jones, Bartolo, and Boone Logan were on your team , and remember we had them last year 

I do miss Freddy though ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> When he was pitching with the White Sox the  hardest he threw was 91 -92 mph ... so how did he gain 4mph... as you get older your arm gets less able to throw harder
> 
> Swisher is an asshole.. the reason why he's a good cheery guy is cause he's with the Yankees...trust me the moment you start losing and this guy will show his true colors...
> 
> ...



Until I see colon reported by the media or on some list I'm gonna assume he is clean. I don't think we'll ever see that side of swisher because the yankees aren't gonna lose for a long period of time, we got too much talent to lose. Yeah, I can see that you will miss freddy, he just knows how to pitch.:33


----------



## Heloves (Apr 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Until I see colon reported by the media or on some list I'm gonna assume he is clean. I don't think we'll ever see that side of swisher because the yankees aren't gonna lose for a long period of time, we got too much talent to lose. Yeah, I can see that you will miss freddy, he just knows how to pitch.:33



Got us a world title Freddy did ... he was a good pickup by the Yanks...Freddy had a great year last year 

True but..would you be shocked? 

Just wanted to tell you what Swisher really is .. I hate the illusion that he's a team first kind of guy because he's not


----------



## Starrk (Apr 28, 2011)

ITT: WSox & Yanks argue.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 28, 2011)

yanks dominating sox tonight. about colon and steroids who knows now a days but he would be stupid with all the testing now and looking like an idiot like manny did.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Apr 28, 2011)

another sweep for the Tribe, But i want to sweep someone that matters to see if were real or not, im still on the fance


----------



## Heloves (Apr 29, 2011)

WE GOT SCHOOLED  GREAT SERIES YANK FAN


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen that the white sox starters are pretty decent so back at ya.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Apr 29, 2011)

Those two games we lost were so winnable. Ugh... every win that slips through our fingers makes me rage.


----------



## Mael (Apr 29, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Those two games we lost were so winnable. Ugh... every win that slips through our fingers makes me rage.



Can't be perfect, mang.

I'm shocked Colon is actually trying his best.

Still cannot be confident the AL East is dominant here though.  AL West looking a tad stronger sometimes with Texas and to a lesser extent LA.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

wonder how long freddy and colon can keep this up they have pitched great. if only hughes would be like last year this rotation will be really good. not as great as the phillies but a notch or 2 below


----------



## TRI05 (Apr 29, 2011)

back to winning against the crappy cardinals.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2011)

Freddy was shitty as a phillie

Speaking of the Phils: Howard is a Met KILLER


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 1, 2011)

The 5th one of the season. Im offically jumping on were real side. Were getting timely hits and we've been in every game this year, even when the White Sox jumped on to a big lead opening day.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2011)

colon has been pitching really good he was trowing 94-95 today in the game. great pick up by the yanks. to bad he wont win tonight but he did good. lets see if the bull pen can win the game.


----------



## Newbologist (May 4, 2011)

So Liriano with the no hitter...


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2011)

nice job by liriano he had a lot of walk and still work through them to throw a no hitter


----------



## Heloves (May 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nice job by liriano he had a lot of walk and still work through them to throw a no hitter



No hitting the white sox isn't really a great accomplishment.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2011)

Oh god, Eduardo Nunez.


----------



## Starrk (May 5, 2011)

Halladay about to dominate Nats and win us the series sweep.


----------



## Heloves (May 5, 2011)

White Sox going for the worst record in the majors ...watch them get it done


----------



## Zach (May 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDSxb2fj1Ys[/YOUTUBE]

Just amazing.


----------



## Nic (May 5, 2011)

I'm stunned two straight wins over the redsox.  Since this will never happen again for another decade, i'm going to rewatch these games a few times.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2011)

Zach said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDSxb2fj1Ys[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just amazing.



that is good at least it was not like last year where a fan fell over the railing trying to get a foul ball


----------



## Legend (May 5, 2011)

Raul is getting hot


----------



## Zach (May 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> that is good at least it was not like last year where a fan fell over the railing trying to get a foul ball



I would have loved to see that


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

Nic said:


> I'm stunned two straight wins over the redsox.  Since this will never happen again for another decade, i'm going to rewatch these games a few times.



Lackey. 

I knew it was going to happen since that 3AM blockbuster.  LOBsters show up and the Angels capitalize...but I do hope that at least mends some damage you've taken on the AL West charts.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 6, 2011)

time to get revange on those Angels


----------



## Nic (May 6, 2011)

Mael said:


> Lackey.
> 
> I knew it was going to happen since that 3AM blockbuster.  LOBsters show up and the Angels capitalize...but I do hope that at least mends some damage you've taken on the AL West charts.



well the AL west is rather weak overall, so it probably will take a maximum of 90wins to win the division. I'm just glad we beat you guys finally. I'm so sick and tired of losing to you guys. lol


----------



## Heloves (May 7, 2011)

Don't worry Red Sox fans..the White Sox will give you guys a lift ..yep we're going to get swept by AG and the busting Red Riders of Boston


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

another no hitter this time by verlander


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Don't worry Red Sox fans..the White Sox will give you guys a lift ..yep we're going to get swept by AG and the busting Red Riders of Boston



I've got tickets with the gf to the May 30 game.


----------



## Starrk (May 7, 2011)

Kendrick fills in for Oswalt and shuts out Atlanta 3-0. 

Tomorrow: Hamels returns with a vengeance.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 8, 2011)

nice bounce back game by the tribe, damn the Angels bullpin have our number. We can never get anything going against them


----------



## Heloves (May 10, 2011)

Look's like Nic's angels seem to be very inconsistent  Well just glad my  White Sox are doing well  even though we're 8 games under .500


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I was kinda surprised to see oakland at 19-17. Don't know if they can maintain that though. I'm not really keeping up with the AL central but aren't the royals in contention?


----------



## Heloves (May 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah, I was kinda surprised to see oakland at 19-17. Don't know if they can maintain that though. I'm not really keeping up with the AL central but aren't the royals in contention?



Royals and the Indians ...I'm hoping they come crashing down soon


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Royals and the Indians ...I'm hoping they come crashing down soon



Its rare to see young teams continue to succeed late in the year because of fatigue and inexperience. I don't expect to see those two teams to keep winning in august and september.


----------



## Heloves (May 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Its rare to see young teams continue to succeed late in the year because of fatigue and inexperience. I don't expect to see those two teams to keep winning in august and september.



I don't know .. the Royals always have a great record in August and September  ... the Indians probably will 

so the Red Sox look like they're turning it around...


----------



## Mael (May 10, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I don't know .. the Royals always have a great record in August and September  ... the Indians probably will
> 
> so the Red Sox look like they're turning it around...



Every time the Red Sox turn it around, the Rays and Yanks are also winning, thus gaining no ground.  Yanks gotta collapse for a week for anything.

AL East will be another brawl though.  I like it.  Tampa made things interesting.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2011)

Utley is on his way back


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I don't know .. the Royals always have a great record in August and September  ... the Indians probably will
> 
> so the Red Sox look like they're turning it around...



Meh, the royals were winning games that didn't matter in august and september. Let me see them win some meaningful games, then I might take them seriously. 

Yeah, the red sox are only 3.5 games out right now. Beckett looked very good last night. Just hoping he doesn't get on a roll or we really will be in trouble. The rays are right with us too so I can't count them out. I don't know, I'm not getting a very good vibe from the yanks. All the talk seems to be about derek jeter hitting two homeruns in one day and then everyone saying its just one game. Jeter's kinda taking the spotlight from our success and its rubbing me the wrong way.


----------



## Heloves (May 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Meh, the royals were winning games that didn't matter in august and september. Let me see them win some meaningful games, then I might take them seriously.
> 
> Yeah, the red sox are only 3.5 games out right now. Beckett looked very good last night. Just hoping he doesn't get on a roll or we really will be in trouble. The rays are right with us too so I can't count them out. I don't know, I'm not getting a very good vibe from the yanks. All the talk seems to be about derek jeter hitting two homeruns in one day and then everyone saying its just one game. Jeter's kinda taking the spotlight from our success and its rubbing me the wrong way.



Yeah but still can I say you guys had one of the greatest SS in history in Jeter? I always envied your team only cause of Jeter...just give him a chance... 

besides you guys will just buy off the next great SS soon


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Yeah but still can I say you guys had one of the greatest SS in history in Jeter? I always envied your team only cause of Jeter...just give him a chance...
> 
> besides you guys will just buy off the next great SS soon



Ya know, its funny that you should mention our next SS. The talk around here is that whenever jeter retires or we move jeter to another position is when we would go after Jose Reyes.


----------



## Heloves (May 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Ya know, its funny that you should mention our next SS. The talk around here is that whenever jeter retires or we move jeter to another position is when we would go after Jose Reyes.



Nah the moment you move Jeter is the day he retires...and don't go after Reyes..he's too injury prone  ... 

go after Jed Lowrie


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Nah the moment you move Jeter is the day he retires...and don't go after Reyes..he's too injury prone  ...
> 
> go after Jed Lowrie



You wish


----------



## Heloves (May 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You wish



their really is no great SS anymore  ... how about alexie ramirez?  he's like a  young Alfonso Soriano


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 10, 2011)

I would prefer we draft a future SS and build him up through our system but last I checked we have no one up and coming.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

nice game by freddy again and mariano has a lot of saves already. he is 42 the yanks should give soriano and joba some save opp so mariano wont be warned out in the playoffs.


----------



## TRI05 (May 11, 2011)

just another day at the office for josh johnson and the marlins..

roy halladay was cursing all over the place tonight

thats what happens when you mess with the fish


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

josh johnson is a great pitcher if he had more offense he would have 6 or 7 more wind right now.


----------



## TRI05 (May 11, 2011)

^thumbs up you know what you are talking about

our bullpen has blown his lead 3 times already.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nice game by freddy again and mariano has a lot of saves already. he is 42 the yanks should give soriano and joba some save opp so mariano wont be warned out in the playoffs.



I agree with you but I don't think girardi trusts anyone but mariano. I would like him to be as fresh as possible by the end of the year. Also, that was one sweet double play that mariano did last night.


----------



## Heloves (May 11, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I would prefer we draft a future SS and build him up through our system but last I checked we have no one up and coming.



your farm system seems pretty dry right now  so I guess trades or bringing a good shortstop isn't the option right now


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> your farm system seems pretty dry right now  so I guess trades or bringing a good shortstop isn't the option right now



the farm system is actually really good 2 catchers are coming up and a few good pitchers as well. this season a couple pitchers will probably be brought up. only SS. they thing nunes could be the replacement but he did not seem to be last time he started.


----------



## Nic (May 11, 2011)

i'm surprised Angels are first in The AL west despite all the injuries.  Good thing though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2011)

I know that common sense will tell ya that since A.J. was in a 2-1 game and he didn't mean to hit francoeur but I gotta believe that was payback for cano getting hit in the head.


----------



## Starrk (May 11, 2011)

Fishes fried.


----------



## Heloves (May 12, 2011)

White Sox going back to their losing ways


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 14, 2011)

'Bawww, I'm making 13 million as a decrepit 39 year old but it's an insult to be dropped to 9th in the order even though I'm hitting .165 for the year.'


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 15, 2011)

Love how the bleacher creatures did a roll call for posada.


----------



## Mael (May 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Love how the bleacher creatures did a roll call for posada.



Only the classiest of classies.


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2011)

A sweep feels nice.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> A sweep feels nice.



Ugh, god we are just imploding right now. Losing five straight, the mess with posada, pitching has been god awful and to top it off A-rod letting a ground ball go through his legs like that. 

I can only hope we turn it around and start winning some games soon so I can get some good feeling back.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 16, 2011)

Has anyone started giving Bautista the Steroid finger yet?


----------



## MiamiCity15 (May 16, 2011)

Finally Mets and Marlins underway!

Time for JJ to rape some bitchezz ;]


----------



## b0rt (May 16, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Has anyone started giving Bautista the Steroid finger yet?



he's not on roids.

don't even..


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 16, 2011)

You just HAD to implode at a time like this, don't you Burnett.

Hope you'll be pleased to learn you've contributed to New York's suicide rate even further.


----------



## AlphabetSoup (May 16, 2011)

Vin Mazzaro..just wow


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 17, 2011)

that was a Royal ass beating we gave last night


----------



## TRI05 (May 17, 2011)

marlins just keep on finding ways to win even with hanley ramirez sucking.


----------



## Heloves (May 17, 2011)

Batista is on roids... 

anyhoo ... Boston vs Cubs anyone actually interested in that series?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 17, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Batista is on roids...
> 
> anyhoo ... Boston vs Cubs anyone actually interested in that series?



It does seem likely, I mean I never even heard of batista until last year.

As for interleague, yanks vs. mets doesn't even get me pumped up anymore. They played way too much that it gets old.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 17, 2011)

same with Reds v. Indians. When Interleague was first started i was mad pumped but now its like ive seen this movie before what else is on


----------



## Taxman (May 17, 2011)

RIP Harmon Killebrew


----------



## b0rt (May 17, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Batista is on roids...



easy to point the finger at a guy who is hands down the best offensive player in baseball right now huh? 

100% sure he's clean, just accept the fact that he's awesome.


----------



## Legend (May 18, 2011)

he's clean he does tests and shit

come on phils 4 in a row we need utley and a trade


----------



## Heloves (May 18, 2011)

b0rt said:


> easy to point the finger at a guy who is hands down the best offensive player in baseball right now huh?
> 
> 100% sure he's clean, just accept the fact that he's awesome.



so was A rod, Mark Magwire.. Sammy Sosa.. the facts are how did he jump from a few home runs in his career to now 70 in the past year and a  half?


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

Legend's right he gets tested regularly and shit, and passes clean everytime obviously.

and actually they said over the past 162 games he's hit 63 HR's and had a .291 BA so yea there's the stat for ya.


----------



## Heloves (May 18, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Legend's right he gets tested regularly and shit, and passes clean everytime obviously.
> 
> and actually they said over the past 162 games he's hit 63 HR's and had a .291 BA so yea there's the stat for ya.



Their could be new undetected steroids that simple tests can't find ...


----------



## b0rt (May 18, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Their could be new undetected steroids that simple tests can't find ...



maybe only whey protein or creatine but trust me that shits 110% legal!!! that's if even... 

its not considered a steroid either by any mean.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 19, 2011)

That was some game last night in baltimore. 15 inning game, dickerson gets hit in the head, A.J. Burnett having to run the bases. That game had a near playoff atmosphere to it.


----------



## Heloves (May 20, 2011)

so it's been 90 years since the Cubs went to Fenway  that's pretty long time!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 20, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> so it's been 90 years since the Cubs went to Fenway  that's pretty long time!!



That almost matches their own world series drought. The hell were they waiting for?


----------



## Heloves (May 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> That almost matches their own world series drought. The hell were they waiting for?



they were waiting for the second coming of Jesus of course


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 20, 2011)

Fucking bum Yankees use up their offense on the Oriels but can't get one lousy hit with runners in scoring position with the big guns. Mets come up and deliver a home run with the bases empty.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 21, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Fucking bum Yankees use up their offense on the Oriels but can't get one lousy hit with runners in scoring position with the big guns. Mets come up and deliver a home run with the bases empty.



Don't know what it is but they shrivel up when runners are on.


----------



## Heloves (May 22, 2011)

Cubs beat the Red Sox? ..now I know I'm going crazy


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 22, 2011)

The 7th one of the season. Now on to those Red Sox


----------



## Heloves (May 22, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> The 7th one of the season. Now on to those Red Sox



Congrats on the regular season so far bro..hope my White Sox do battle with your Indians later on


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 23, 2011)

So far yall have our number, Its something about the White Sox that my Indians just cant win more than 1 game in the series


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> The 7th one of the season. Now on to those Red Sox



2007 anyone?


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 23, 2011)

why you bring up old shit lol. Where a new breed of Indians, we not win it and we may, you never know. Thats what i love about sports, you never know who will when and who will come out of nowhere to troll


----------



## Mael (May 23, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> why you bring up old shit lol. Where a new breed of Indians, we not win it and we may, you never know. Thats what i love about sports, you never know who will when and who will come out of nowhere to troll



You lucked yourself out with an early sweep, but mark my words kiddo...Boston doesn't forget.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 23, 2011)

i just want 2 of 3, damn i need to proof read before i hit reply, i butcher the english language with that last post


----------



## b0rt (May 24, 2011)

wow that AL East is looking very competitive. I like this a lot.
19 jacks for Batista as well. and a 7-3 groundstomping of the Yankees. I'm likin this.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2011)

Bard.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 24, 2011)

Colon got beat up for the first time in a while. I'm just happy that Bautista didn't hurt us too badly. Solo homers usually don't hurt anyone. Just gotta turn to C.C. for a good game tonight.:33


----------



## Heloves (May 24, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> So far yall have our number, Its something about the White Sox that my Indians just cant win more than 1 game in the series



 I know that feeling...the Twins just pwn us every year... but still looks like your group of guys are finally feeling it


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> Bard.



Bradley . I cant believe yall pitched to Cabrara in that spot


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 24, 2011)

Carmona is the worst fucking Ace. Everytime he pitches we dont have a chance


----------



## Heloves (May 24, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> Carmona is the worst fucking Ace. Everytime he pitches we dont have a chance



Maybe he just needs to be sent down to the minors  give him a fresh start


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2011)

Great comeback for the yanks last night, was very pumped up.

Also lovin' what granderson is doing right now, its like he can do no wrong.


----------



## Heloves (May 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Great comeback for the yanks last night, was very pumped up.
> 
> Also lovin' what granderson is doing right now, its like he can do no wrong.



Granderson should pay back some of his money to the Tigers due to how bad he played last year  ... seriously he was just awful


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Granderson should pay back some of his money to the Tigers due to how bad he played last year  ... seriously he was just awful



you mean 2 years ago cause he was a yankees last year. also great comeback for the yanks last game and congratulations to mo for 1000 appearances.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 27, 2011)

I'm kinda excited to see michael pineda tonight. I haven't really seen him pitch but his talent speaks for himself. Him and king felix can be the next great 1-2 punch in baseball. Although I do want to beat him so lets hope he doesn't shut us down completely.


----------



## Bluth (May 28, 2011)

Pineda was a little off tonight, a little too stoked to be pitching against the Yankees, tried to overthrow too much.  

I'm a M's fan, so this little revival is only going to make even more heartbroken when we go on our annual 9-12 game losing streak.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 2, 2011)

got love ESPN, when my Tribe was in a little funk, all i heard was, kink in the armor, coming down to earth, Ball is over for Cinderella. The Red Sox lose and its just a little set back. They praying like hell my team doesnt keep winning


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2011)

Bushido Brown said:


> got love ESPN, when my Tribe was in a little funk, all i heard was, kink in the armor, coming down to earth, Ball is over for Cinderella. The Red Sox lose and its just a little set back. They praying like hell my team doesnt keep winning



well sox have a history of playing well the last few years and the indians have struggled. i think they will get out of their funk but i understand where espn is coming from. 

nice sweep by the Yanks of the A's. but Arod seems to be in trouble again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2011)

Didn't MLB already dismiss their investigation of A-Rod earlier today?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Didn't MLB already dismiss their investigation of A-Rod earlier today?


i dont know


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2011)

Well either way it wasn't a very smart move by A-Rod to yuri sucart seen with him. Or hell, have anything to do with him and baseball. I know its family but he has gotta be more careful than this.


----------



## Mael (Jun 3, 2011)

Peace, Douche-K.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 3, 2011)

so the Pirates got their 9600th franchise win. one of only 5 I think or 6.

arrrgghhh!


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2011)

I still can't believe my favorite team almost got wiped out in a plane accident.   This season is already producing headaches as it is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 3, 2011)

Nic said:


> I still can't believe my favorite team almost got wiped out in a plane accident.   This season is already producing headaches as it is.



Wait...what? When did this happen?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Wait...what? When did this happen?



few days ago they had to have an emergency landing


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn, didn't even hear about that. Good thing they came out of that okay.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 4, 2011)

Blue Jays bats are killin all opposition pitching atm.

watch the fuck out other teams.


----------



## Nic (Jun 4, 2011)

nice to see Jered get that win over the Yankees.  Team needs to produce more runs for him.   I have a feeling we aren't good enough to win the division.  Not enough hitting.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 5, 2011)

another win, keep reelin em in like fish Blue Jays.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2011)

What did I just witness on ESPN? Did I just see the philly fanatic molest aaron boone?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh god, teixeira went down.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2011)

they said the xrays were negative


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely looked a lot worse than it did.


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2011)

That's 2 for 3 so far.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 8, 2011)

When is enough is enough? Where do we draw the line? How about we knock someone on their ass and send a message saying we ain't gonna take this shit anymore. I would prefer one of our pitchers to hit ortiz because he is just killing us right now.


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> When is enough is enough? Where do we draw the line? How about we knock someone on their ass and send a message saying we ain't gonna take this shit anymore. I would prefer one of our pitchers to hit ortiz because he is just killing us right now.



Stay classy then, Yankees, go be Joba the Hutt. 

Not our fault you're sucking.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> Stay classy then, Yankees, go be Joba the Hutt.
> 
> Not our fault you're sucking.



Not like I was blaming the red sox for pounding on us. Its just that I keep on seeing the red sox all over the plate and as comfortable as can be and they keep on making us pay. I just don't really see any yankee pitchers try and command the plate.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm placing a call out. I want snipers positioned around Yankee Stadium by tomorrow, and they shall be their for...performance evaluation.

The team shall be informed of their presence, and be aware that their will be penalization should they not match up to standards.

That should get them to start playing.


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

You Yanks just might get your chance with CC.

But how David Ortiz of all people is crushing NY, I'll never know.  Of course the online fanbase will have steroid rumors aplenty.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 9, 2011)

Since he was reported doing steroids a year or two back he'd have to have no common sense to still be doing steroids. I think daivid ortiz is smart enough to understand that.


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Since he was reported doing steroids a year or two back he'd have to have no common sense to still be doing steroids. I think daivid ortiz is smart enough to understand that.



He is, but tell that to the frequent batch of whiners called the NY Yankees fanbase.

If you don't believe, Kagekatsu has online proof.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like the Sox own us heart and soul right now!!! Sucks.


----------



## Mael (Jun 9, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Looks like the Sox own us heart and soul right now!!! Sucks.



I wouldn't necessarily say that...it's the pitching that's just really suspect.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 9, 2011)

Bad news for the Yanks: Joba likely to get Tommy John surgery



We might see one of the Killer B's in the pen sooner than we thought.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2011)

Well damn, Boston just curbstomping in the 7th.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 10, 2011)

Redsox about to sweep.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 10, 2011)

You know, these losses to the Sox may not be so painful if it convinces the "Season Over" crowd to either leave or go jump off the Verrazano Bridge.


----------



## Mael (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 10, 2011)

Like I said the Sox own us right now!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 10, 2011)

Joba will most likely miss the rest of next year too because you know how long it takes to recover from tommy john surgery.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 10, 2011)

> Adrian Gonzalez will make you more bruise than man:"White Sox reliever Jesse Crain tweeted this photo after taking a line drive to the torso off the bat of Red Sox first baseman Adrian Gonzalez during a game against Boston on May 30. Not only did it leave this horrific looking hematoma, but it also knocked Crain out of the game. Insult, meet injury."


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

God Angels provide Weaver some runs dammit.  

We have two top 10 pitchers in baseball and we still have a losing record. We've been shut out 9 times this year.  *9* freaken times.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> God Angels provide Weaver some runs dammit.
> 
> We have two top 10 pitchers in baseball and we still have a losing record. We've been shut out 9 times this year.  *9* freaken times.



 ............... poor Angels


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't say I have much sympathy for the angels. God knows how many times they've beaten us since '96.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel bad for the  Yankees though ...


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

I love playing the Yanks especially in the postseason. 



fuck Boston though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I feel bad for the  Yankees though ...



Yeah, I'm sure people couldn't sleep at night when Jeter went on the DL.......


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> I love playing the Yanks especially in the postseason.
> 
> 
> 
> fuck Boston though.



Don't hate !!  



Murakazu said:


> Yeah, I'm sure people couldn't sleep at night when Jeter went on the DL.......



... or how they're about to play the toughest team in their schedule... the Chicago Cubs ? ...


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

I got every reason to hate boston.  We finally got a couple wins, but we got owned so badly before hand, I didn't want to hear shit about that team for the longest time.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> I got every reason to hate boston.  We finally got a couple wins, but we got owned so badly before hand, I didn't want to hear shit about that team for the longest time.



if you hate Boston..how do you feel about AJ Pierzynski?


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> if you hate Boston..how do you feel about AJ Pierzynski?


 

How dare you? 

I hate that ump even more though.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> How dare you?
> 
> I hate that ump even more though.



cause I'm a White sox fan bro ... and I remember that ALCS all too well


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

and how is that working for your White Sox this year?


----------



## Mael (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I feel bad for the  Yankees though ...



One should NEVER feel bad for NYY.



Nic said:


> I love playing the Yanks especially in the postseason.
> 
> fuck Boston though.





Nic said:


> I got every reason to hate boston.  We finally got a couple wins, but we got owned so badly before hand, I didn't want to hear shit about that team for the longest time.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> and how is that working for your White Sox this year?



awful but at least we won the title thanks to that wonderful athletic play of AJ  

curse you


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate you guys. 



> by Mark Saxon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't care if he's just 19. Start him now, we need any hitting we can get, please.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> I hate you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if he's just 19. Start him now, we need any hitting we can get, please.



 ......... 


I do wonder how you guys aren't one of the elite teams in the AL...then I look at your hitting and it's ..oh that's why


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> .........
> 
> 
> I do wonder how you guys aren't one of the elite teams in the AL...then I look at your hitting and it's ..oh that's why


 
like I said we got shut out 9x in the first 70games this year.  We lead  the league in that category.   Even the A's have better hitting than us. 

Angels are careful with their prospects, Mark has it right here, however I really think he could help our team right now.  Vernon Wells has been a huge disappointment until this week.  Kendrick Morales who was shaping into a superstar has had the worst luck I can remember of anyone in this league.  Hunter is past his prime as well.  We're now relying on 21 year old Trumbo to do our power hitting.  The only really good hitter we have is Howie Kendrick and it seems like he misses 20-30games every year. lol


If it wasn't for our two All Star caliber pitchers, we'd be dead last in the AL.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> like I said we got shut out 9x in the first 70games this year.  We lead  the league in that category.   Even the A's have better hitting than us.
> 
> Angels are careful with their prospects, Mark has it right here, however I really think he could help our team right now.  Vernon Wells has been a huge disappointment until this week.  Kendrick Morales who was shaping into a superstar has had the worst luck I can remember of anyone in this league.  Hunter is past his prime as well.  We're now relying on 21 year old Trumbo to do our power hitting.  The only really good hitter we have is Howie Kendrick and it seems like he misses 20-30games every year. lol
> 
> ...



Toronto knew what they were doing when they gave up their two outfielders Wells and Rios for small change ... they both have been awful 

man it does seem kinda bad  ... well how about you trade one of your pitchers to us?


----------



## b0rt (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Toronto knew what they were doing when they gave up their two outfielders Wells and Rios for small change ... they both have been awful



Oh, trust me as a Blue Jays fan I know, I couldn't be happier about them getting rid of Alex Rios and vernon Wells.

But we need better pitchers.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Oh, trust me as a Blue Jays fan I know, I couldn't be happier about them getting rid of Alex Rios and vernon Wells.
> 
> But we need better pitchers.



You sly devils you ... I mean Rios started off well but now he sucks  ...


----------



## b0rt (Jun 15, 2011)

yea, totally agree there.

And the problem with Wells was he way way overpayed. 7 yrs @ 126 mill is way too much when we got Bautista for 5 yrs @ 64 mill.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

b0rt said:


> yea, totally agree there.
> 
> And the problem with Wells was he way way overpayed. 7 yrs @ 126 mill is way too much when we got Bautista for 5 yrs @ 64 mill.



Yes he was... Wells was just awful these past couple of years  ..


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Toronto knew what they were doing when they gave up their two outfielders Wells and Rios for small change ... they both have been awful
> 
> man it does seem kinda bad  ... well how about you trade one of your pitchers to us?


 
no problem, we'll give you Scott Kazmir free of charge.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> no problem, we'll give you Scott Kazmir free of charge.



 ..I was talking about Jared Weaver


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Honestly i'm more concerned about resigning Weaver. Angels owner refuses to give out the contracts that these star players want even though his business is doing great. Pisses me off.  Weaver may very well becomed the second best pitcher our franchise has ever had if he keeps pictching the way he has the last two years.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> Honestly i'm more concerned about resigning Weaver. Angels owner refuses to give out the contracts that these star players want even though his business is doing great. Pisses me off.  Weaver may very well becomed the second best pitcher our franchise has ever had if he keeps pictching the way he has the last two years.



You guys should definitely keep the guy ... he's a very underrated pitcher... unlike Verlander , he doesn't do steroids


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Probably because Weaver isn't fancy. He has an unorthodox delivery that makes it very hard for the batters to see the pich and has above average pitches without them being out of this world. He is very underrated yes, but that's mainly because he pitches on the angels, doesn't throw 100mph and isn't starting on the Phillies, Yankees, or Red Sox.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> Probably because Weaver isn't fancy.  He has an unorthodox delivery that makes it very hard for the batters to see the pich and has above average pitches.  He is very underrated yes, but that's mainly because he pitches on the angels, doesn't throw 100mph and isn't starting on the Phillies, Yankees, or Red Sox.



Weaver is a tough cookie.. it's either groundouts or pop ups against him. also Yanks and Red sox are way abused by ESPN


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> no problem, we'll give you Scott Kazmir free of charge.



I hear the mets are interested in kazmir, they can never let go I guess. I bet you if the angels offered kazmir for wright then the mets would take it.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I hear the mets are interested in kazmir, they can never let go I guess. I bet you if the angels offered kazmir for wright then the mets would take it.



don't pick on the Mets..it's not their fault that they aren't a professional team


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Weaver is a tough cookie.. it's either groundouts or pop ups against him. also Yanks and Red sox are way abused by ESPN


 yeah and i'm glad that he has focused more on getting the batters out this year than putting huge K numbers like last year. 


Murakazu said:


> I hear the mets are interested in kazmir, they can never let go I guess. I bet you if the angels offered kazmir for wright then the mets would take it.


 
Probably.  honestly i'd take anything back for Kazmir.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> yeah and i'm glad that he has focused more on getting the batters out this year than putting huge K numbers like last year.
> 
> 
> Probably.  honestly i'd take anything back for Kazmir.



He really wants to get back to being his old self  the All star ground out Pitcher


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> don't pick on the Mets..it's not their fault that they aren't a professional team



Actually.....it is.

They're the ones who thought it'd be a good idea to make citi field so big that it'd ruin power hitters careers(ahem, Jason bay).


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Actually.....it is.
> 
> They're the ones who thought it'd be a good idea to make citi field so big that it'd ruin power hitters careers(ahem, Jason bay).



I know  ..,. I was being sarcastic


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> I know  ..,. I was being sarcastic



I always love to poke fun at the mets whenever I can. I feel we've earned that right since 2000.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Actually.....it is.
> 
> They're the ones who thought it'd be a good idea to make citi field so big that it'd ruin power hitters careers(ahem, Jason bay).


 
Yankees did the same thing to the pitchers by making their stadium into the home run derby. lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> Yankees did the same thing to the pitchers by making their stadium into the home run derby. lol



The one difference is that they brought in the right kind of pitchers that can pitch in a home run park. Strike out pitchers such as C.C. and A.J.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I always love to poke fun at the mets whenever I can. I feel we've earned that right since 2000.



What about that year they almost made it to the world series?  



Murakazu said:


> The one difference is that they brought in the right kind of pitchers that can pitch in a home run park. Strike out pitchers such as C.C. and A.J.



 at Burnett being a strike out pitcher


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

well it's not like either are putting great K numbers this season.   I'm surprised at Colon's play though.  I thought he was done.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> What about that year they almost made it to the world series?
> 
> at Burnett being a strike out pitcher



Ah yeah, 2006. I kinda forgot because of the collapse they had since then. Ever since carlos beltran was caught looking on 3-2 pitch to end that series its been downhill since then.


Burnett's got the walks and HBP stats to prove it.


Nic said:


> well it's not like either are putting great K numbers this season.   I'm surprised at Colon's play though.  I thought he was done.



Yeah but I never really see them as anything other than strikeout guys in their careers. Colon was doing great though, until he got put on the DL.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Ah yeah, 2006. I kinda forgot because of the collapse they had since then. Ever since carlos beltran was caught looking on 3-2 pitch to end that series its been downhill since then.
> 
> 
> Burnett's got the walks and HBP stats to prove it.
> ...



 collapse ..more like they got beat 

I know ... 

Colon is a dirty bastard who will also quit on you


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

oh that's the familiar Colon I remember.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Nic said:


> oh that's the familiar Colon I remember.



An Angel fan named Nic would know the real Colon 

we also had him last year


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> An Angel fan named Nic would know the real Colon
> 
> we also had him last year



Well I haven't seen that colon yet but if I do I'll be certain to rip him if he does that. Thanks for the heads up you two.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm already penciling a loss tonight for my angels.  Haren and Weaver aren't pitching.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well I haven't seen that colon yet but if I do I'll be certain to rip him if he does that. Thanks for the heads up you two.



No prob..it started like this with the White sox..had a solid start...got hurt..and then fell apart the rest of the way


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 15, 2011)

Just heard as I was watching the yankee game, kazmir was just released by the angels. Well Nic, ask and you shall recieve.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah they were talking about that possibly happening earlier today, especially since he was terrible in the minors. lol 

I just hope we do something before the trade to get some hitting.

Ichiro just picked up his 400th stolen base against us. 



Great now we get homers taken away from us by Carp.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2011)

Great 12 straight scoreless inning for the Angels. 

Holy shit Bourjos with those wheels. 

13th straight.......

15th straight.....


----------



## Bluth (Jun 16, 2011)

Tough luck Nic.  

I've had that happen to me in a game, ball bouncing off a bag, you feel absolutely powerless.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

I think the worst part is that we're about to be shut out for the 10th time this season.


omg we scored.


----------



## Bluth (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank god Pauley did not give up the lead.

Brandon League has been lights out recently, hopefully my Ms can get an insurance run or two.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

i'm surprised we managed 4 hits.


----------



## Bluth (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you guys need to blow up the team a bit, start over.  Abreu is old, Hunter is getting old, Wells is no good.  You have some decent pieces in Aybar, Kendrick, Weaver, and Haren, but I just don't see you contending this year or the next.  

My Mariners are not a lot better, but we're a bit younger, and the pitching staff is pretty much locked up for the next two years or so.

Halman is going to be good.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

well the angels need to be smarter with their money. They gave too many huge contracts to players who aren't worth it. We have the fourth largest payroll in the league at 138 million. We just need to get the right players in the offseason instead of overpaying 30+ year olds.

also doesn't help that our 300+avg 30+home run guy has been out for so long on a freak celebration.


----------



## Bluth (Jun 16, 2011)

Kendry would really would make a big difference in the middle of that lineup.  I can't deny that, but you still need to solidify the rest of the rotation after Weaver and Haren, I don't trust any of the other pitchers that you have.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2011)

My Phils can not be stopped


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

Bluth said:


> Kendry would really would make a big difference in the middle of that lineup. I can't deny that, but you still need to solidify the rest of the rotation after Weaver and Haren, I don't trust any of the other pitchers that you have.


well Ervin has been average his whole career. Pineiro isn't very good and Tyler well he's 21 and was forced into the major by Kazmir's disappearance and injuries. You're right though we need another good pitcher. 

However while we need another good pitcher, we need far more help in our hitting. We've been held to 1 run or less 20x this season, and we've been shut out 9x.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2011)

trade for beltran?


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

Stephen A. was talking about going after Jose Reyes and paying him.  I'm not against it honestly.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2011)

i thought aybar was SS?


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

Aybar can be moved around.  Either way, Angels management has to do something.  Our hitting isn't just bad, it's beyond horrible now.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2011)

reyes would be a good fit


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

reyes would be a good fit almost everywhere though.  I have a feeling our owner wouldn't pay for him.  I need to check if any big contracts are ending this season first though.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2011)

thats true


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2011)

Bautista leading league again in HR...too bad the rest of the team is shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind taking a flyer on kazmir but not as a starter but as a reliever. We only have one lefty in boone logan and I got no confidence in him right now so it would be reassuring if we had another. With Joba out for the year we could use someone that has MLB experience. Who knows, maybe mariano can teach him about his cutter too.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

Law said:


> Bautista leading league again in HR...too bad the rest of the team is shit.


 
You're right his talents would be of much better use in that Angels Lineup.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 16, 2011)

Nic said:


> You're right his talents would be of much better use in that Angels Lineup.



He signed a Five year 65 million extension on February 18th. So he isn't going anywhere anytime soon. As much as the angels need it.


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm surprised he didn't get more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 16, 2011)

Me too, the Blue Jays really pulled a fast one on bautista and his agent.


----------



## Legend (Jun 16, 2011)

Another win for the phils


----------



## Heloves (Jun 16, 2011)

Twins should just mark each White Sox player in their ass saying Property of Minnesota


----------



## Nic (Jun 16, 2011)

Public Indecency said:


> Twins should just mark each White Sox player in their ass saying Property of Minnesota


----------



## Heloves (Jun 16, 2011)

Nic said:


>



well it's true ... other than 06 the Twins have been destroying us... we have a better record against the Red Sox and Yanks than against the blasted Twins!!


----------



## Bluth (Jun 17, 2011)

Big series coming up today.  

Phils and Mariners.  Pineda and King Felix going up against the Oswalt and Hamels.  Good stuff.  Plus Ackley is being called up.  Ms are only a .5 out of first now.


----------



## Nic (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't believe we're only 3 games out, despite having been held to 1 point or less 20x this season. lol


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Nic (Jun 17, 2011)

Poor Trio.  Having to see his team get owned by the Phillies.


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 17, 2011)

its been a horible terrible pathetic stretch...

i think we are something like 2-16 in our last 18 games..maybe 1-17

loss of hanley, loss of jj, gaby cooling off, coghlan freezing, our pitchers not stepping up (except anibal) our closer sucking its all come crashing down..

next year cant get here soon enough


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 17, 2011)

Freddy Garcia.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 17, 2011)

He seems to have settled down, but damn. You can just write it down that the yankees will not hit a guy they've never seen.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally, a Yankee run.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Finally, a Yankee run.



It's already over. 



I hope.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 17, 2011)

Well that was a buzzkill.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 17, 2011)

wow can't believe the Cubs beat the  Yanks  ... if the Cubs win tomorrow Joe Girardi should start looking into changing up the line ups


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 17, 2011)

As I said before the yanks don't hit anyone they haven't seen, EVER. Its really embarrassing to be honest. I don't like the fact that girardi put granderson in the 2-hole. Put swisher in the two, gardner in the leadoff and granderson back where he ususally bats.

Also, it pains me to not have posada batting when he was showing signs of hitting now. But the yankees are dead set against posada playing catcher.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 18, 2011)

Cano and swisher.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I hesitate to ask because I almost don't want to know, but uh..........are the Twins still doing badly?

Can't watch their games down here in GA.


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2011)

Well the Twins went from being 14GB to 8GB in the span of two weeks.  Getting Mauer back should help as well, but I doubt they are going to be able to leap over the Tigers and Indians.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it me or are Buck and McCarver really laying into the yankees. They continue to point out our injuries and make it sound like the yankee fan should be in panic mode.

Edit: Awesome plays by gardner and martin.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nic said:


> Well the Twins went from being 14GB to 8GB in the span of two weeks.  Getting Mauer back should help as well, but I doubt they are going to be able to leap over the Tigers and Indians.


Ah okay, I hadn't checked on them in a few weeks. It's good to know that they're doing better at the moment.

I just checked the NL standings, and the Braves are #2 behind the Phillies. 

But they're currently losing to the Rangers and there's a rain delay.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2011)

How do you guys feel about the realignment rumors?


----------



## Heloves (Jun 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> How do you guys feel about the realignment rumors?



I want the White Sox in the AL East   ..


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2011)

soo the facts are we will get a extra wildcard team, and each league will have 15 teams, the astros will most likely be moved to the AL

there will be either no divisions or 3 divisions of 5


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 18, 2011)

I read that it would be two leagues of 15 teams each eliminating the divisions. A national league team would have to come to the AL and the most logical is the Houston Astros. Another issue is eliminating the DH or not. The NL owners will never allow the DH in their league and the AL owners will never allow the DH to be thrown away. Can't say I'm in love with this idea. I don't see where this benefits baseball in any way with this.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2011)

its for competitive balance the NL Central having 6 teams and AL west having 4,  i just read a article on espn and it looks like the players want this and they want the 3 divisions format


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 18, 2011)

Keep things the way they are I say.

Anyways, a not so pretty win by the Yanks. A win's a win but they got address the scoring position issue they have.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 18, 2011)

Playing interleague games everyday just isn't a good idea in my mind. Then that argument turns into another with the discussion of eliminating the DH or not. That position has lengthened careers of players. No way they're gonna give it up that easily. Also, a major influence in this league realignment is to try and slow down the yankees and red sox. Then they can just say " Hey, we've been paying the revenue tax every year to teams. Is it our fault that they just put that money in their pockets? No."


----------



## Nic (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear another 1 run scored or less game for my Angels.  Their 21st of the year.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2011)

take that king felix


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 19, 2011)

Nic said:


> Oh dear another 1 run scored or less game for my Angels.  Their 21st of the year.



I can't fault them though. Pelfrey is a good #2 starter.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 19, 2011)

c'mon Yanks ...destroy the Cubs already  .. don't let them believe they're good enough


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2011)

lot of injuries for the yanks and now the sox if this continues the al east will be wide open for any team to take.


----------



## Nic (Jun 19, 2011)

Angels scored an unbelievable 7 runs today.   Mets pitching staff must feel terrible right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 19, 2011)

Big homerun by swish right there.

Edit: Wow, what are the cub outfielders doing?


----------



## Heloves (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Yanks... .. now the White Sox will finish off the foolish Cubs on Monday


----------



## Heloves (Jun 20, 2011)

FUCK YOU CUBS!!  .. you going down homes


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Ivan Nova was saying that he felt that he could get by with just two pitches, his fastball and curveball. Now I've never seen a starter that got by with two pitches. As he grows up I'm sure he'll add a third.

I found it interesting that selig denied McCourt the TV deal with fox. Now I want to see what his next move is.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Ivan Nova was saying that he felt that he could get by with just two pitches, his fastball and curveball. Now I've never seen a starter that got by with two pitches. As he grows up I'm sure he'll add a third.
> 
> I found it interesting that selig denied McCourt the TV deal with fox. Now I want to see what his next move is.



their has been starters that only use one pitch for example sinker ball pitcher they usually only use it. wang was one of those he only threw one pitch. but i think nova will add a changeup or slider eventually he is only 24. maybe he can ask mo to teach him the cut fastball. like he did with hughes and pettite in the past


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

freaken Izturis. 

Wells is finally hitting.  Only took two and a half months. lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> their has been starters that only use one pitch for example sinker ball pitcher they usually only use it. wang was one of those he only threw one pitch. but i think nova will add a changeup or slider eventually he is only 24. maybe he can ask mo to teach him the cut fastball. like he did with hughes and pettite in the past



I keep on thinking, the way Mo continues to teach pitchers that come here on how to throw a cutter. Would he consider being a pitching coach when he retires? But yeah, I kinda forgot about wang. He was basically all sinker. Once nova does learn a third pitch I think he can be a 15-17 game winner.


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

Stephen A. basically calling Jamie McCourt a greedy bitch, love it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> Stephen A. basically calling Jamie McCourt a greedy bitch, love it.



Can't argue with that. He tried to save his own ass, not the dodgers.


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Can't argue with that. He tried to save his own ass, not the dodgers.


 
Not Frank, his wife.   His wife is the reason why they have all these problems.  She's the one that wants half the dodgers as part of the divorce deal so she can get the money from its sale.  Frank is just a moron for marrying her. lol  She even started setting up a campain to run for president a couple years ago. lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> Not Frank, his wife.   His wife is the reason why they have all these problems.  She's the one that wants half the dodgers as part of the divorce deal so she can get the money from its sale.  Frank is just a moron for marrying her. lol  She even started setting up a campain to run for president a couple years ago. lol



Whoops, I kinda skimed over that. This is what happens when you get your wife into your business. When she gets pissed she'll take you down with her.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 20, 2011)

c'mon White sox  .. score another run


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate my team.  Our batting lineup is worse than most triple A team's batting lineup.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> I hate my team.  Our batting lineup is worse than most triple A team's batting lineup.



at least you guys aren't losing to the cubs


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Heloves said:


> at least you guys aren't losing to the cubs



Hey even we lost a game to them over the weekend. But I can understand why you wouldn't want to lose to the cubs, crosstown rival and all. I rage whenever we lose to the mets.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Hey even we lost a game to them over the weekend. But I can understand why you wouldn't want to lose to the cubs, crosstown rival and all. I rage whenever we lose to the mets.



the difference  you guys get all the love in New York  ..in Chicago ...even if we're having a good year.. all everyone cares for is the Cubs


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

Jered Weaver is the GOAT.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> Jered Weaver is the GOAT.



Jered Weaver will be a White Sox player soon


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Jered Weaver will be a White Sox player soon


 
hell no, you're not taking away our only great player.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> hell no, you're not taking away our only great player.



We could use a starter like him.


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> We could use a starter like him.


 
sure you could, but you're not getting him. 


Jered and I are both from the same city.  There's no way, just no way.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like Bud Selig grew some balls and shut down McCourt's attempt at a loan from Fox.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

I wish he would just sell the Dodgers to someone that could actually take care of that storied franchise.


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Bud Selig will sell it after he takes the franchise over, and this time to a ownes he knows will have the money for the team considering he doesn't want another fiasco.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ha another fiasco like the Mets ownership what a mess that is.


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

True, Selig has his work cut out for him.  The greedy owners in LA bringing their franchise to the ground, and the moronic owner in NY making all the wrong decisions. lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

So who's your favorite team?


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Angels fan here.   Having said that, i'm not too happy about management choices with the team either.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ehh both my Favorite teams suck since there both in the east but in different leagues, Nats and O's


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Nats have a ton of young prospects though, they could be really quite good in a few years.   I went to the same uni as Strasburg. lol  I don't know much about the Orioles though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Too bad Strasburg is hurt though that really killed the season but they weren't going anywhere anyway not with the Phillies having those 4 aces.


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

I know how you feel.  The Angels best hitter has been out for a year now after that freak celebration.  Talk about unlucky.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh yes i remember watching that on sportscenter and going wtf.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> We could use a starter like him.



No you don't  ..you guys score almost 20 runs a game ... you don't need pitching at all 



Nic said:


> hell no, you're not taking away our only great player.



Come at me Nic :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ha my Nats could use some extra offense >.>


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Ha my Nats could use some extra offense >.>



Care to take Adam Dunn back?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh no thank you he struck out too much for my liking all we really need is a true lead-off hitter.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh no thank you he struck out too much for my liking all we really need is a true lead-off hitter.



We'll gladly give you Juan Pierre and Dunn for cash


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

But that wouldn't help you all at all Konerko is getting older he's probably your best hitter.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> But that wouldn't help you all at all Konerko is getting older he's probably your best hitter.



Konerko's got a few good years left in him ..   he's only 32


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nah you can keep Dunn it is in fact apart of you alls "all in" promotion for the year after all.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Nah you can keep Dunn it is in fact apart of you alls all in promotion for the year after all.



 ... He better come out of his funk  or I'm suing the Nationals for false advertisement


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh he will eventually snap out of it and go on a streak of hitting nothing but dingers then go back into it he never stays hot all the time but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh he will eventually snap out of it and go on a streak of hitting nothing but dingers then go back into it he never stays hot all the time but you get what you pay for.



I hope so  but I do know Paul Konerko should be in the all star game ...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

What position does he play again?


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> What position does he play again?



1st Baseman


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ahh tough i think Tex will beat him out.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Ahh tough i think Tex will beat him out.




Teixera doesn't deserve to be on there


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Of course not but he be a Yankee so he gets in.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Of course not but he be a Yankee so he gets in.



I hope ... never mind you're right


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

The all-star game is pointless anyway just fanservice for fans i'd rather watch actual games then that crap.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The all-star game is pointless anyway just fanservice for fans i'd rather watch actual games then that crap.



I like fan service.. I mean it's also a time for the players to rest up and just enjoy playing a game with each other


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Of course not but he be a Yankee so he gets in.



Don't know what your talking about. Tex leads the majors in homeruns, albeit by percentage points but still leads the league. He is also playing a great first base as he usually does. He and granderson will probably be in the homerun derby too. Teixeira deserves every right to start in the all star game.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Don't know what your talking about. Tex leads the majors in homeruns, albeit by percentage points but still leads the league. He is also playing a great first base as he usually does. He and granderson will probably be in the homerun derby too. Teixeira deserves every right to start in the all star game.



sorry I guess last year got me iffy about him being in the all star game


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

we have 10 hits but no runs.   Talk about not having any power bats out there. lol


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> we have 10 hits but no runs.   Talk about not having any power bats out there. lol



man ..what's gonna happen if your Angels face the hot Bo Sox ? it's like a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> man ..what's gonna happen if your Angels face the hot Bo Sox ? it's like a disaster waiting to happen


 
We'll start Weaver every game. lol


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> We'll start Weaver every game. lol



so he's also going to be hitting for your team?


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> so he's also going to be hitting for your team?


 might as well, it's not like our batting lineup could be worse. lol


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> might as well, it's not like our batting lineup could be worse. lol



lmao .. I'm sure your Angels will pick up someone before the trade deadline


----------



## Nic (Jun 21, 2011)

12 hits, 13LOB, no runs.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well my Nats came back to win tonight 6-5 Ramos hit a walkoff 3-run homer off of Brandon League and i missed it.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 21, 2011)

Nic said:


> 12 hits, 13LOB, no runs.



wow that is  ............  you guys aren't going nowhere


----------



## TRI05 (Jun 21, 2011)

THE STREAK IS OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

Phils come back


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

God damn Cardinals can't even help a brother out by beating the Phils.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

We own the NL


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

For now but when the time comes someone will knock you off your thrown.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

Who is we?

The Marlins?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

No the Braves or maybe my Nats in a couple of seasons.


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm glad that 3 of those 4 pitchers from the Phils are at the latter end  of their primes.  They won't dominate for that many years.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

I give them 3 more years of dominance in the east then they start to fade.


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2011)

Might be even two.  Pitchers are so injury prone after all.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

By the time they start to fall apart my Nats will be ready to compete


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

the same nats who over paid for werth

our minor leaguers will do whats necessary


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

They had to overpay just to get him they had to improve somehow.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2011)

He's getting exposed because he's not in a good lineup


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2011)

The Phils will fail just like the Heat this year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

I will admit our lineup isn't great but come on now not everybody can be as fantastic as the Phillies.


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder how the Phils managed to dish such a huge payroll.  Philadelphia isn't exactly the biggest market out there.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

Easy they keep selling-out that massive balpark of theres.


----------



## Mael (Jun 22, 2011)

That was painful last night...WTF Aceves?


----------



## Heloves (Jun 22, 2011)

White sox won :WOW Paulie is sick right now


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2011)

Good win by the yanks, lets hope Brian gordon can give us a good start in the night cap.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

The Yankee's are on a roll no doubt should be fun watching the Yanks and Sox's fighting for the east.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Yankee's are on a roll no doubt should be fun watching the Yanks and Sox's fighting for the east.



It usually is so I'm looking forward to competing with them. I just hope we both can make it to the ALCS. Thats when the rivalry is at its best.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh yes like 04 Alcs or the 03 one a repeat of those would be good.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> It usually is so I'm looking forward to competing with them. I just hope we both can make it to the ALCS. Thats when the rivalry is at its best.



God .. I just wished the Twins and Tigers would both stop winning the central  they cower under your Yanks and Bo sox


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe the tribe will win it this year oh and my Nats won again they have won 10 of there last 11 and are at .500


----------



## Heloves (Jun 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Maybe the tribe will win it this year oh and my Nats won again they have won 10 of there last 11 and are at .500



 the Tribe are about to start chocking it away soon ... only my Sox play with the big boys


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm you will have to go through the Tigers and Tribe first though.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Hmm you will have to go through the Tigers and Tribe first though.



We own the Tribe  ..not so much the Tigers


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

The Tigers are gonna give you issues with that pitching staff


----------



## Heloves (Jun 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Tigers are gonna give you issues with that pitching staff



 I joke ... that pitching staff is god awful ...  ...the only team that I know we can't beat is the Twins


----------



## Nic (Jun 22, 2011)

We won our 3rd straight series.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 22, 2011)

Nic said:


> We won our 3rd straight series.



You guys gonna lose against the Red sox


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh and my Nats are gonna come see your Sox's on friday should be fun.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh and my Nats are gonna come see your Sox's on friday should be fun.



I think your Nats could hit a few dingers in our small ball park ... can't wait  .. we actually managed to be Stratasburg last year


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2011)

That was last year and you caught him on an off day but this is interleague play so it doesn't matter much.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> That was last year and you caught him on an off day but this is interleague play so it doesn't matter much.



well at least you guys have a stud in Strausburg ..he is a damn beast!!  ... hope he gives you guys many great years ... 

I like the Nats ball park...  it's very nice


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice and big it gets bumping when filled up sucks that strasburg is hurt but he is on the fast track to a come back.


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

And Lee throws another shut out



Nic said:


> I wonder how the Phils managed to dish such a huge payroll.  Philadelphia isn't exactly the biggest market out there.


We have our ways


Vespy89 said:


> Easy they keep selling-out that massive balpark of theres.


Its a beautiful parkpek


----------



## Heloves (Jun 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> And Lee throws another shut out
> 
> 
> We have our ways
> ...



It's pretty ugly actually  and the Phils are always going to get pwned by the Yanks


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

YOU LYING BASTARD!!!

The yankees are fodder to us.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> YOU LYING BASTARD!!!
> 
> The yankees are fodder to us.



COME AT ME BRO!! 

... that's not what that World Series said  want me to bring it up?


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

The cold air was our enemy not the yankees


----------



## Heloves (Jun 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> The cold air was our enemy not the yankees



You play in the same weather as the Yankees  .. you're not LA


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 23, 2011)

If they meet again in the world series i give the edge to the Phillies it will be tough to beat them 4 times in a series with that rotation


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

Heloves said:


> You play in the same weather as the Yankees  .. you're not LA



we are better in the heat than the cold


----------



## Heloves (Jun 23, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> If they meet again in the world series i give the edge to the Phillies it will be tough to beat them 4 times in a series with that rotation



other than Doc... none of the phillies pitchers do well against the AL ..




Legend said:


> we are better in the heat than the cold



no excuses  the World Series is the biggest title in baseball .. your team just got man handled


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

Cliff destroyed the Yankees

and Cole Dominated the Rays when we beat them


----------



## Heloves (Jun 23, 2011)

Legend said:


> Cliff destroyed the Yankees
> 
> and Cole Dominated the Rays when we beat them



and the Giants picked on Cliff... so what's the point?


----------



## Legend (Jun 23, 2011)

different team


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 23, 2011)

Andy pettitte, Hideki Matsui and johnny damon stealing third when no one was there were the differences in us beating philly. Weather had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nats have won 11 of there last 12 after sweeping seattle today.

Oh and our manager resigned over a contract dispute what a day.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 23, 2011)

No games today for my Sox


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 23, 2011)

Same here, its been pretty boring. Well, at least the NBA draft kept me entertained somewhat.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Same here, its been pretty boring. Well, at least the NBA draft kept me entertained somewhat.



the NBA draft was awful  no star in the making there


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Nats have won 11 of there last 12 after sweeping seattle today.
> 
> Oh and our manager resigned over a contract dispute what a day.



Yeah, I'm a bit surprised that he went and resigned when the Nats were on the upswing. The team seems to have a bright future and maybe Riggleman should have put aside his contract dispute until the offseason to see if he could get a good contract.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh well his loss i suppose he was never gonna take them to the next level anyway.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh well his loss i suppose he was never gonna take them to the next level anyway.



so who do you believe can take them to a winning season?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no clue to be honest but hopefully somebody can.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 24, 2011)

Heloves said:


> so who do you believe can take them to a winning season?



Well I'd imagine their bench coach will take over for the rest of the year. But after the year they may go after Bobby valentine or maybe even bobby cox. Just throwing names out there.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well I'd imagine their bench coach will take over for the rest of the year. But after the year they may go after Bobby valentine or maybe even bobby cox. Just throwing names out there.



I'd go with Bobby V .. cox the year he retired looked like he was done with baseball


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mclaren will only be the manager for the weekend until the person who's gonna take them the rest of the year comes in on monday and they will find a solution at the end of the season.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Mclaren will only be the manager for the weekend until the person who's gonna take them the rest of the year comes in on monday and they will find a solution at the end of the season.



if the Nats have a good weekend with Mclaren ..then he will be in the convo as the next manager of the Nats...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh right the White Sox series hmm that will be interesting.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh right the White Sox series hmm that will be interesting.



I'm of course rooting for him to fail ...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Of course you are i would expect no less from an upcoming opponent.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

damn cards


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Shame Oswalt is having such bad back pain that will probably end his career at some point.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

He will return


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no doubt about that but how long will he hold up with the back issues?


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

2-3 years


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

That will be enough to win you all at least 2 more titles but your run will eventually end.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 24, 2011)

It seems like Jeter is still hurting so he may not come back on time. Nunez is hitting but his fielding is another story.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

it will never end our minor league is stacked


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

It will be amazing when Jeter gets number 3,000 how many is he away from that?


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

i think 6 hits


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Shame he's on the DL oh and your boy Oswalt is back on the DL too.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah, vance worley or kyle kendrick will take his spot


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Worley would be a better choice then Kendrick  the kid has talent.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah our pitching is depth is great


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

My only hope is my Nats can maybe one day challenge you guys for the division


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

Soon if you dont drop another manager


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 24, 2011)

I heard riggleman on a sports talk radio show in new york this morning. Pissed about the nats not picking up his option.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah thats a big blow no doubt he totally just walked out on the team should have stayed.


----------



## Legend (Jun 24, 2011)

he should have waited til the end of the season that was stupid


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 24, 2011)

Its usually best to talk about contracts after the season, not during. So things like this don't happen. Hell, thats why reyes didn't want to negotiate with the mets.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh well there is talk that the Nats are gonna get Davey Johnson to manage the team.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 25, 2011)

First game in the New Stadium, and the Yanks loose. Damn you AJ!


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

My Nats finally beat the White sox in 14 innings 9-5 they have now won 12 of there last 13 games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 25, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> First game in the New Stadium, and the Yanks loose. Damn you AJ!



He really only made two mistakes all night. The home runs to tulo and giambi. Plus he was up against jimenez. He really can't go toe to toe with a ace.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> My Nats finally beat the White sox in 14 innings 9-5 they have now won 12 of there last 13 games.



Alexei Ramirez beat the white sox ..not the Nats


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh yeah that error really cost you guys big time and now it looks like Danks is hurt.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh yeah that error really cost you guys big time and now it looks like Danks is hurt.



such is the life of the White Sox right now  .. I can almost hear someone's going to get fired this year


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> such is the life of the White Sox right now  .. I can almost hear someone's going to get fired this year



How about ozzie? I mean what has he done since that championship run? I would almost think that the players are just shutting him out by now.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> How about ozzie? I mean what has he done since that championship run? I would almost think that the players are just shutting him out by now.



Nah Jerry Reinsdorf loves him to death .. and I can't hate the guy .. he brought a World championship...  people in Chicago never forget the joys brought even if we don't win

I think our hitting coach will be fired


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Nah Jerry Reinsdorf loves him to death .. and I can't hate the guy .. he brought a World championship...  people in Chicago never forget the joys brought even if we don't win
> 
> I think our hitting coach will be fired



I understand where your coming from. I'm probably not the only new york fan who thinks this but we have a "what have you done for us lately" mentality. Doesn't mean everyone else has to think like that though.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I understand where your coming from. I'm probably not the only new york fan who thinks this but we have a "what have you done for us lately" mentality. Doesn't mean everyone else has to think like that though.



Yeah I see what you mean...  well New York has a lot of expectations... so that's why .. we in Chicago still remember Walter Payton and Ditka and Jordan and the 2005 champs .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Yeah I see what you mean...  well New York has a lot of expectations... so that's why .. we in Chicago still remember Walter Payton and Ditka and Jordan and the 2005 champs .



Can't blame ya there. Just kinda thinking about the a situation when jeter comes back. He will probably move into the leadoff spot when he tries to get his 3,000th hit. But after that, should gardner go in that spot? There is no doubt in my mind that he can be more effective then Jeter in that role. To me at this point in both of their careers, gardner is a better player offensively and defensively.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Can't blame ya there. Just kinda thinking about the a situation when jeter comes back. He will probably move into the leadoff spot when he tries to get his 3,000th hit. But after that, should gardner go in that spot? There is no doubt in my mind that he can be more effective then Jeter in that role. To me at this point in both of their careers, gardner is a better player offensively and defensively.



I still think Jeter is going to have a good year.. but yeah Gardner should be SS soon enough


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> I still think Jeter is going to have a good year.. but yeah Gardner should be SS soon enough



I didn't mean gardner playing Shortstop. I meant gardner batting leadoff.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I didn't mean gardner playing Shortstop. I meant gardner batting leadoff.



OH OH.. sorry  .. Yeah give the kid a shot...


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes .. and the ball game is OVA!!  .. great series Nats fans  tomorrow is the rubber match


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2011)

Angels won their 4th straight series.  We're finally starting to hit for some power.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Nic said:


> Angels won their 4th straight series.  We're finally starting to hit for some power.



what's gonna happen when it gets cold?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh man The Angels are next for my Nats once we finish up with the Sox's tommorrow 2 tough series in a row hopefully Davey Johnson takes over monday.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh man The Angels are next for my Nats once we finish up with the Sox's tommorrow 2 tough series in a row hopefully Davey Johnson takes over monday.



if you have a game where Jered Weaver starts.. you can basically count that as a loss.. he's pitching awesome  this year


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2011)

fucking athletics


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

At least the Phillies lost today.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh man The Angels are next for my Nats once we finish up with the Sox's tommorrow 2 tough series in a row hopefully Davey Johnson takes over monday.


 
Well you guys won't have to face Weaver at least, he's pitching tomorrow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Yes .. and the ball game is OVA!!  .. great series Nats fans  tomorrow is the rubber match



I didn't realize that Humber hasn't lost since april 30th.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well thats good weaver has been a beast so far this season.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 26, 2011)

Oswalt is probably out until September. That's too bad. I'm not a Phillies fan but Oswalt is a good player.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 26, 2011)

Mael how does it feel to maybe get swept by the buccos :los


----------



## Heloves (Jun 26, 2011)

Nic said:


> Well you guys won't have to face Weaver at least, he's pitching tomorrow.




Saved by the bell Vesp 



Murakazu said:


> I didn't realize that Humber hasn't lost since april 30th.



He's about to lose today .. but boy did he pitch well again :33 I like this kid


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2011)

Doc getting it done again


----------



## Heloves (Jun 26, 2011)

Legend said:


> Doc getting it done again



why did the Sox trade for Peavy instead of Roy Halladay?  ....


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nats win again onward to California with the redhot Angels


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2011)

They wanted more prospects, Doc wanted to go to a winning team


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 26, 2011)

Heloves said:


> He's about to lose today .. but boy did he pitch well again :33 I like this kid



Met's obviously didn't know what they were doing when they gave him up.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 26, 2011)

Humber was great today totally kept the Nats hiters off balance and only one mistake cost him.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> They wanted more prospects, Doc wanted to go to a winning team



Ok never mind then 



Murakazu said:


> Met's obviously didn't know what they were doing when they gave him up.



well it's they're loss  ... if he was given a couple of runs every time he pitched ..he could very well be in the running for Cy young 



Vespy89 said:


> Humber was great today totally kept the Nats hiters off balance and only one mistake cost him.



congrats..your Nats are looking sharp so far


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice to see Joe torre get the biggest hand in old timers day yesterday.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> Exactly



Doc in a Sox uniform would have pwned with what we have ...oh well my dreams are dashed 



Murakazu said:


> Nice to see Joe torre get the biggest hand in old timers day yesterday.



Joe Torre is the greatest Yankee  manager ever ..no need to disrespect


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

No runs for Weaver yesterday.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Joe Torre is the greatest Yankee  manager ever ..no need to disrespect



It still pains me to not have him at the helm even now. Though I do admit that he did have a tendency to overuse the bullpen.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Doc in a Sox uniform would have pwned with what we have ...oh well my dreams are dashed


hahaha.....no

maybe in the games


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm tonight begins the Davey Johnson era for the Nats even if it is for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Im just saying it now i expect the phils to lose 2 out of 3  or be swept against the sox


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 27, 2011)

What do the Dodgers and the 2010 Rangers have in common?


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Need a new owner


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Peyton Manning


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel bad for the Dodgers they deserve better then this.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Mark Cuban says hello


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

No way in hell the owners will EVER let cuban in their league.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

They should


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree they should let Cuban buy the Dodgers i mean look what he did for the Mavs.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

they were garbage for a loooong time


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

From what I heard, selig and stern are close friends. Stern had to fine him so many times that he couldn't have put a good word for cuban. The owner of the bulls is the owner of the white sox too and he isn't fond of cuban either. Cuban will have a tough time if he intends to go for the dodgers.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

if selig knew whats good for the sport he should let him in


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> if selig knew whats good for the sport he should let him in



I'm sure he doesn't want a situation where he'll regret it either. Selig has to make sure this isn't gonna be a mistake for the dodgers and baseball.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Cuban is is like a mellow steinbrenner


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure if baseball wants another steinbrenner. A huge spender who can really raise the bar on salarys and thus unbalance baseball even more.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

but the NL West Sucks


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Someone will buy the dodgers and make them great again, I'm sure.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nl west isn't that bad the Giant,D-backs and Rockies are all really good.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

Dbacks are lucky this season, Giants are pretty good, not as good as last year and the rocks are good


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

How many wins will Davey Johnson get as Nats manager this season i wanna give him 20.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

36                        .


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

It will surprise me if he can still manage the way he did 25 years ago i mean the guy has been out of the game 10 years can he still do it?


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

doubt it


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would expect no less from a Phillies fan you wanna keep the Nats in the cellar for as long as possible.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

2nd place is good


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nah i would be happy with 3rd place Braves have 2nd place on lockdown and of course the Phillies have 1st place down.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2011)

i can see the expos in 3rd


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

With a little luck the Nats can catch the Braves and stay in 2nd for a little while at least.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2011)

Goddamn, dodgers murdering the twins 15-0.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats a massacre no other words for it.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

and 22 hits lol

Sounds like the end of McCourt lifted everyone's spirts up. lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nats have hit 2 homers already tonight and just missed another.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

Angels are going to need to produce some runs this series.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Santana is pitching very well though i am quite impressed.


----------



## Nic (Jun 27, 2011)

Santana has some good stuff.  It's a shame that his record his horrible, although more to do with the lack of run support he gets.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Nats could be really good if they weren't so inconsistant on offense.


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

and SS coming back and Bryce coming up


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 28, 2011)

Espinosa just hit a solo homer off Walden in the top of the 9th 3-3 now going to the bottom.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 28, 2011)

3 games against Pirates. arrghhh.

Pirates are good though now. I'm worried about my Jays chances especially since they haven't had a day off now in over a week.

then 3 against Phillies after that with no day off in between.

hopin for a rain delay so my team gets a day off. =P


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Jays will be fine they got 4th place on lockdown and could possibly fight for 3rd place.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 28, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Jays will be fine they got 4th place on lockdown and could possibly fight for 3rd place.



could even battle for a playoff spot if we get some more experienced arms in the bullpen.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cliff Lee is dominating tonight has only allowed one hit so far


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

Cliff is my hero


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cliff Lee is like a painter painting a masterpiece everytime he pitches simply brilliant


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

50 wins


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just gonna say they win 106 or something like that and win the world series.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

the phillis would be unbeatable if they just had a better offense. if they had just signed werth back and if utley was not injured. wonder if their pitching would be enough. cause i think the giants can match their pitching especially with oswalt injured. maybe they will trade for a bat.

nice win for the yanks. grienke has not been good since a couple years ago when he was great


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope the Nats hire someone else after this season cause Davey Johnson just doesn't have what it takes to manage anymore he is 11 years past his prime.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

that fast?


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm glad Vernon Wells bat has finally woken up.  He was horrid for the first two and a half month, but out of his mind great these last three weeks and it's really helped this Angels offense.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

2 games was enough to show me he doesn't have what it takes to manage anymore 68 is just too old


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

that makes me wonder.

Who do you guys have as your best managers in baseball?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lerussa,Francona,Manuel are my top 3 as of right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

I would say scioscia, francona and manuel.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 29, 2011)

Nic said:


> that makes me wonder.
> 
> Who do you guys have as your best managers in baseball?



Maddon, Francona, Hurdle.

being unbiased that is.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

why do we continue to lose by one run ?  ..


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Lerussa,Francona,Manuel are my top 3 as of right now.


This id add Maddon to the list


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Heck you might even add Leyland to that list too bad all the good managers all have jobs.but there is always Bobby V but i wonder if he's still got it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

I think he really likes broadcasting. I think he might give it one more shot, but I don't really think its in his mind right now.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

why White Sox why?  .. the Mets helped us big time and we blow it by losing to the Rockies


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

The Rockies are a good team can't take them lightly


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Rockies are a good team can't take them lightly



I know ....I'm just getting fed up with everyone not named Paul Konerko


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

Lillibridge took too much time picking up that blooper Wiggington hit yesterday. If would have hustled to the ball I think Tulo wouldn't have scored or at least there would have been a play at the plate. I know Ozzy was pissed off when he saw that because he just stomped off into the dugout


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh and don't feel bad my team committed 5 freaking errors last night looked like the 09 Nats out there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Heloves said:


> why White Sox why?  .. the Mets helped us big time and we blow it by losing to the Rockies



Very true, the mets usually don't score that many runs. Aren't they facing verlander tonight?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah Verlander is going for the Tigers tonight. We're throwing out Pelfrey


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah Verlander is going for the Tigers tonight. We're throwing out Pelfrey



Pelfrey is so up and down, you guys should trade him.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mets could get lucky and Verlander has an off night and you all light him up for 5 or 6 runs.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

Well hot streaks have to come to an end at some point so yeah its possible. Of course the Mets are on their own hot streak so that can end too


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

Verlander is on my fantasy team, he better be on his game


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

I have him on my fantasy team too.. I have conflicting interests this game


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if the mets will become buyers by the trade deadline if they continue on this streak. Most people probably thought that they would've been sellers at this time of year.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

i wish we did a fantasy league this year on nf


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm not sure if thet mets will become buyers by the trade deadline if they continue on this streak. Most people probably thought that they would've been sellers at this time of year.



I think we'll stand pat. Our system is still too scarce on talent for us to be buying and I'm not so sure that Alderson wants to move Reyes. At least the papers are saying that Alderson has actually warmed up to the idea of trying to keep him. K-Rod could be moved, but I haven't really seen much of an indication that anything is solidifying just yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I think we'll stand pat. Our system is still too scarce on talent for us to be buying and I'm not so sure that Alderson wants to move Reyes. At least the papers are saying that Alderson has actually warmed up to the idea of trying to keep him. K-Rod could be moved, but I haven't really seen much of an indication that anything is solidifying just yet.



Reyes is so good that he is a candidate for MVP. No way any team should trade a possible MVP. I can see K-Rod and beltran being moved. Hell, I think they're playing like that just so they can get new contracts either with the mets or other teams. Winning games is important for them too and I'm sure they want a championship.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmm the Nats signed J.c. Romero to a minor league deal an interesting signing to say the least.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

At least you guys got another lefty. We only have the oh so reliable boone logan.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

we dropped him because he stopped producing last year


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahh yet another Phillie off the scrap heap why do we always get the Phillies left overs just not fair.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

dunno


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ehh i remember when the Phillies were god awful oh those were the days.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

i recall those days, but i wasnt a fan of baseball back then, i became a fan in 04 when they were starting to improve when they got Jim Thome


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

You can never keep a good franchise down that long the Tigers were down now there back alot of teams have come back from the dead i think we might even see the Pirates return to relevence before too long.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

i agree, i like the pirates


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

And it really helps that there division isn't really that strong this season heck they might even get really hot and win that division crazier things have happened.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

it will be easier if they realign


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

You mean put other teams in different divisions?


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

essentially

astros will move to the AL


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

If they do that i hope they move the Nats out of the east they don't stand a chance in the east.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> essentially
> 
> astros will move to the AL



AL West. yeaa.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

The nats are staying


----------



## b0rt (Jun 29, 2011)

also switch divisions for Blue Jays and Tigers.

Put Tigers in AL East and Blue Jays in AL Central!!!


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

thats not happening


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh well i guess i'll just have to watch my Nats get curb stomped everytime we play the phillies then.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

you can beat everyone else, the rays made it to the WS in 08 and are contenders


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah thats true and we seem to give the braves fits all the time there fanbase doesn't like us very much.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

they are just mad that their dynasty is over


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Or their just mad the Phillies have a dynasty and they can't stop it 14 staright years at very top is enough for one team let them sit in 2nd place for awile trim back that ego of there's.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 29, 2011)

Braves are to me just an average team. for now anyway.

my ranking of the NL East goes a little like this (as of today)

Phillies
Nats
Mets
Braves
Marlins

2 through 5 are close though, whoever wins the most head to head matchups between those 4 will be second, simple as that imo.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Very true, the mets usually don't score that many runs. Aren't they facing verlander tonight?



Mets are screwed


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Braves are probably the 2nd best team in the east after that it's a tossup really.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

in the AL central 

?
?
?
?
Royals


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

It will come down to Tigers and white sox in that division for that i am quite certain.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> It will come down to Tigers and white sox in that division for that i am quite certain.



My heart is just glad that the Twins have tanked...:WOW 

as I've told Nic before ..Twins should just brand each White Sox player in the ass that says Property of Minnesota


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

But the question is can either of those beat a team from the east?


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Or their just mad the Phillies have a dynasty and they can't stop it 14 staright years at very top is enough for one team let them sit in 2nd place for awile trim back that ego of there's.


Probably


b0rt said:


> Braves are to me just an average team. for now anyway.
> 
> my ranking of the NL East goes a little like this (as of today)
> 
> ...


Damn Go Nats


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> But the question is can either of those beat a team from the east?



White Sox have beaten Boston and New York...  

Tigers haven't beaten anyone


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ehh both would get swept by who ever they face in the playoffs i see a New York vs boston Alcs classic.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Ehh both would get swept by who ever they face in the playoffs i see a New York vs boston Alcs classic.



Nope .. you take the White sox too lightly .. our pitching staff can shut down Yankee and Bosox hitting :WOW

 the Tigers only have Verlander


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

and porcello


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Meh Phillies will be harder to knock out this year with Doc,Lee,Oswalt,Hamels all going they could easily sweep any team they face.


----------



## Legend (Jun 29, 2011)

exactly


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 29, 2011)

Phil Hughes was apparently hitting 94 on the gun in his rehab stink. Hopefully he comes back to help solidify our rotation.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> and porcello



we have Danks, Buerhle , Jackson, Peavy, Floyd .. and Humber


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

I expect the race for the central to come down to the very last day of the season


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I expect the race for the central to come down to the very last day of the season



for the last four years it has  ... we always need 163 for AL central


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

And they usually have nothing left come playoff time.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> And they usually have nothing left come playoff time.



that's true ...don't worry the Tigers will choke just like they did last year .. it's White Sox for the taking


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

I wish the white sox luck in there quest for the central.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't mind having the Astros in the AL west.  More wins = better chance at wild card.


----------



## Heloves (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I wish the white sox luck in there quest for the central.



thanks I hope the Nats come on strong for the second half and shock the world with a playoff appearance and wins 



Nic said:


> I don't mind having the Astros in the AL west.  More wins = better chance at wild card.



Nope I would rather see the Twins move to the West and we move the Astros to the central


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jordan Zimmermann is probably the best Nats pitcher right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Mo Vaughn was spotted at the yankee game.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

And who is that exactly?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> And who is that exactly?



Really? Mo Vaughn, used to play for the red sox in the late 90's. Then moved to play for the angels and mets.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah i had no idea who that is strange he would be there since he played for the Mets and Bo sox's


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Russell Martin has been money for us this year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree he has been beasting for you all this season.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Great play by A-rod, just saved us two runs.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Really? Mo Vaughn, used to play for the red sox in the late 90's. Then moved to play for the angels and mets.



1st game we had him he broke his ankle.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 29, 2011)

Nic said:


> 1st game we had him he broke his ankle.



I remember that, after that it just went downhill from there.

Edit: Nice win by the yankees and since the phillies beat the red sox we gain another game in the standings.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 30, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Jordan Zimmermann is probably the best Nats pitcher right now.



what about that Strasberg guy or w/e his name was. heard he was gunna be really good but got injured or somethin.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, strausberg had tommy john surgery last year. He'll be back sometime late this year.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 30, 2011)

ouch, worst surgery a pitcher can have...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

Tell  me about it, joba had to get it this year.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 30, 2011)

oh yeah, thats right too I remember.

out for season too.


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2011)

Phils sweep please?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

God I hope so, that'll help us quite a bit.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 30, 2011)

yea go Phillies, but go Brewers and whoever TB is facing right now too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't wait for Strausburg to return next season with him and J-Zimm at the top of the rotation our pitching staff might be really good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought he was gonna come back like in august or september.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 30, 2011)

He needs rehab starts but he is throwing now at least i would rather have him for next season then rush him back now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats true. Joba is talking like he expects to be ready by the start of next season and the doctors said he is ahead of schedule. I don't expect him to be ready by then though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 30, 2011)

It takes 12 to 18 monthes to fully recover so i expect SS to be recovered if not fully by september i doubt Joba will make it back for the start of next season maybe by the halfway point


----------



## Legend (Jun 30, 2011)

51 wins


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 30, 2011)

I will be very disapointed if they don't win 100 games with such a stout rotation


----------



## b0rt (Jun 30, 2011)

fucking Pirates got us good tonight....


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow is that a sweep for them against the Jays?


----------



## b0rt (Jun 30, 2011)

nah, we won 2-1 last night but lost today and lost 2 nights ago.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah the pirates are on a roll then.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 1, 2011)

they're resilient and aggressive on the base paths. try to get ever run they can. defense has to be on the ball when facing Pirates.

Phillies vs Jays today at 1:07 gunna be fuckinggg tough...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 1, 2011)

Clint hurdle has really turned them around in such a short time


----------



## b0rt (Jul 1, 2011)

yea, seems like he was the perfect manager to take over a team like that.

kinda the same way he did it for the Rockies.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe they will break that streak of losing seasons?


----------



## b0rt (Jul 1, 2011)

very good chance. anywhere between 78 and 85 wins when its all set and done.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 1, 2011)

they might even have a chance at winning that division only 2 games back in 3rd place.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Cardinals will win the NL Central though. just wait until Pujols is back. =|


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 1, 2011)

But it is still ver nice to see the Pirates not down in the dumps like they usually are this time of year


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

yea that is true.

and the Jays lose 7-6 to Phillies in the 9th. ouch. =/


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

Howard


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

yup. Francisco practically put the ball right on that guys bat for fuck sakes. lol

Bautista though. playin bigtime once again even in the tough loss.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

Doc is up today


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

yup Doc vs Villaneuva.

Villaneuva isn't a bad pitcher at all. and Doc is gunna get a huge ovation of respect when he first takes the mound today too.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

exactly


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

low scoring game today I predict 3-1 or so.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

that would be plausible


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 2, 2011)

At least my Nats won last night even though we have a doubleheader today.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 2, 2011)

dbl-header against Pittsburgh by any chance??

anyway Jays lost 5-3, hell of a game though. Rauch & Farrell ejected in 9th on a call of safe with Utley at the plate when I know he was out... didn't matter though we still didn't get a run in the bottom of 9th.

another bomb by Bautista against Doc today too... 26 and counting now.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah and the first one isn't being shown on tv due to fox but i'll watch the nightcap though.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 2, 2011)

take that stupid Cubs :WOW ......


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmm split the doublheader good thing the Mets lost fighting for 3rd place will be a dogfight the rest of the season.


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

Weaver keeps playing out of his mind. lol His ERA down to 1.92. 


The sad part is that if he was a Yankees or Red Sox pitcher, he'd be making front page news on espn, but no he doesn't even get mentioned at all.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2011)

Utley was actually safe on that


----------



## Nic (Jul 3, 2011)

no one cares about your team Legend.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2011)

Too bad its my team


----------



## b0rt (Jul 3, 2011)

rubber match today against Legend's team. lol.

Cliff Lee vs Jojo Reyes. gotta admit that worries me as a Jays fan of course.

I really think we lose today but I'm gunna say if we can score a couple early runs I just might have to get excited.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2011)

3-ball walk helps Padres win. 

Still, you think they would be more careful with stuff like that. It's really amazing no at all caught it.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 3, 2011)

Nic said:


> Weaver keeps playing out of his mind. lol His ERA down to 1.92.
> 
> 
> The sad part is that if he was a Yankees or Red Sox pitcher, he'd be making front page news on espn, but no he doesn't even get mentioned at all.



or Humber or Sergio Santos ......


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2011)

fucking phils


----------



## b0rt (Jul 3, 2011)

Legend said:


> fucking phils



lol you guys still won 2 outta 3.

good series though, the first 2 were statistically very close games even though u guys won the first 2, I thought after being down 4-0 in the 2nd we were gunna lose this game but my team surprised me with a nice lil comeback.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 3, 2011)

what the hell?  why is Paul Konerko struggling to get into the All star game..

I knew the Yanks were going to screw over Paulie


----------



## b0rt (Jul 3, 2011)

probably cuz of Adrian Gonzalez and Mark Teixiera...

Adam Lind too, I felt that guy deserved a spot. there's a handful of clearly decent 1B-men in the AL.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 3, 2011)

b0rt said:


> probably cuz of Adrian Gonzalez and Mark Teixiera...
> 
> Adam Lind too, I felt that guy deserved a spot. there's a handful of clearly decent 1B-men in the AL.



Mark Teixiera does not deserve a spot... maybe Miguel Cabrera ahead of Paulie but not Mark


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Mark Teixiera does not deserve a spot... maybe Miguel Cabrera ahead of Paulie but not Mark



*sighs* This again...


----------



## Heloves (Jul 3, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> *sighs* This again...



a low .245 batting average bro..c'mon now you're going to say ok so he has 3 more rbis than Paul Konerko and only 4 more hr's but his batting average is almost 70 points below ... and he deserves to be ahead of Konerko...when Teixera benefits off being with A-Rod and Granderson ..while Konerko carried the Sox


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2011)

Teixeira is a better fielder than konerko. Batting average can't be read into as much as it used to. To me thats the difference. You can't ignore the fact that he has more home runs too no matter how little the difference is.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 3, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Teixeira is a better fielder than konerko. Batting average can't be read into as much as it used to. To me thats the difference. You can't ignore the fact that he has more home runs too no matter how little the difference is.



It should... it means that Konerko was more steady while Teixera got up and down ... 

look .. how many Yankee games do you watch ?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2011)

Every single one. From seeing teixeira fielding his position everyday the only person I see on his level is adrain gonzalez. Plus although you  may not like this but I think people see tex and just think of him as the top 1st baseman. Konerko can be seen as underrated and people don't give him the respect the he might deserve. Chicago isn't a bad market to play in but its not as attention derived as new york is.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2011)

as soon as victorino got hurt for a bit i was like yeeeah we are gonna lose


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2011)

Weird play with kemp and the batters interference.


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2011)

I looked at the all star starting lineups, went what?  Then i remembered that fans vote and i just laughed.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 4, 2011)

anyone know the HR derby participants yet??

I know Bautista will be in that, I imagine Tex and maybe Ortiz as well. there should be 8 of em. anyone know??


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2011)

All I remember them announcing about the HR derby were who the captains were gonna be. David ortiz is the captain for the AL and prince fielder is the captain for the NL.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 4, 2011)

And they'll be picking who participates in the derby with them.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Every single one. From seeing teixeira fielding his position everyday the only person I see on his level is adrain gonzalez. Plus although you  may not like this but I think people see tex and just think of him as the top 1st baseman. Konerko can be seen as underrated and people don't give him the respect the he might deserve. Chicago isn't a bad market to play in but its not as attention derived as new york is.



well Konerko is a very good first baseman himself ..but until most Yankee and Red Sox pull their heads out of their butts it's always going to be a Yankee/ Red Sox vs NL ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2011)

Heloves said:


> well Konerko is a very good first baseman himself ..but until most Yankee and Red Sox pull their heads out of their butts it's always going to be a Yankee/ Red Sox vs *phillies* ...



Fixed it for ya. As long as the yanks and red sox can spend it usually is gonna be like that. Thats why this league needs a hard salary cap.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Fixed it for ya. As long as the yanks and red sox can spend it usually is gonna be like that. Thats why this league needs a hard salary cap.



I don't mind the Red Sox and Yanks and Phills spending..that's their hard earned money .. I would just like those fans to acknowledge someone else besides their own team 

I knew Paulie wasn't gonna beat out Adrian Gonzalez..that guy is too good this  year...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2011)

I like to think that I acknowledge other teams in baseball. I don't think I'm that self-centered.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 4, 2011)

Tough loss for the yanks today. Burnett was solid up til the 7th.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 4, 2011)

If the Indiians can somehow stay in race for the central into august and september they stand a chance at winning it.


----------



## Nic (Jul 4, 2011)

Glad to see the Angels playing so well.  6 straight series won and we're up 4-1 at the Top of the 7th right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2011)

Kinda surprised that cano is gonna participate in the home run derby and teixeira declined. Whats more weirder is that ortiz chose cano instead of going for josh hamillton.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2011)

ortiz also asked hamiliton he is waiting for the response i think


----------



## Heloves (Jul 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I like to think that I acknowledge other teams in baseball. I don't think I'm that self-centered.



No dude you aren't  ..that's why I respect your knowledge of baseball 


also Andrew McCutchen is going to be an All star ...


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2011)

and I'm praying for Verlander to have an off night.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 5, 2011)

Nic said:


> and I'm praying for Verlander to have an off night.



Not going to happen  but I'm praying for a White Sox win, tigers and Indians loss 

then we'd be 1 1/2 games out of first ...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2011)

Nic said:


> and I'm praying for Verlander to have an off night.



now a days he does not have many nights off. but his velocity was down last game. maybe he will have a bad game. but i doubt it i think he is winning the Cy Young this year. but i think only one who can challenge him for this is sabithia. but verlander has been dominant


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2011)

Gabe said:


> now a days he does not have many nights off. but his velocity was down last game. maybe he will have a bad game. but i doubt it i think he is winning the Cy Young this year. but i think only one who can challenge him for this is sabithia. but verlander has been dominant


 
CC has no business being in the Cy Young race right now. His ERA is a full point higher than the league Leader and his whip is horrid in comparison to other top pitchers. Heck just in the Angels lineup, CC would be the third rated pitcher so far this year. He's 13th in AL ERA and 19th in WHIP. One can talk about his wins total all they want but it isn't exactly hard to gather up wins when you have an All Star - Starting lineup for you. 

Right now the Cy Young is a race between Weaver and Verlander in the AL. Weaver is 1st in ERA, 3rd in WHIP, Verlander is 3rd in ERA and 1st in WHIP.





Angels score on Verlander.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2011)

Dan Haren with a 2 hit shutout to beat Verlander.   Our 1-2 combo is just kicking ass this year.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2011)

Great Game for the Phils


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2011)

meh FLA is a team in dissaray.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2011)

Howard was awesome


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2011)

Dan Haren was awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

Nic said:


> CC has no business being in the Cy Young race right now. His ERA is a full point higher than the league Leader and his whip is horrid in comparison to other top pitchers. Heck just in the Angels lineup, CC would be the third rated pitcher so far this year. He's 13th in AL ERA and 19th in WHIP. One can talk about his wins total all they want but it isn't exactly hard to gather up wins when you have an All Star - Starting lineup for you.
> 
> Right now the Cy Young is a race between Weaver and Verlander in the AL. Weaver is 1st in ERA, 3rd in WHIP, Verlander is 3rd in ERA and 1st in WHIP.
> 
> ...



he is a contender he will have 20 wins or more. and over 250 strikeouts he has been great. at the it is all about the wins. i doubt weaver will win it since the angels will probably miss the playoffs. i dont think players who are in bad teams who dont make the playoffs should win.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2011)

They shouldn't win it in my opnion too but they do. Look at felix hernandez for instance. CC will be up there like he usually is.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he is a contender he will have 20 wins or more. and over 250 strikeouts he has been great. at the it is all about the wins. i doubt weaver will win it since the angels will probably miss the playoffs. i dont think players who are in bad teams who dont make the playoffs should win.


he won't have 250k strikeout and no he shouldn't win it, he's not close to being the best pitcher in the AL.


Murakazu said:


> They shouldn't win it in my opnion too but they do. Look at felix hernandez for instance. CC will be up there like he usually is.


 
The Cy Young is for the best pitcher, not the pitcher with the most wins. I'm actually quite glad Felix Hernandez got it, since he was the best pitcher in the AL, last year and deserved to win it.  You put Verlander or Weaver on the Yankees and they have 15 wins already. Pitchers shouldn't benifit towards the Cy Young from the batting lineup they have supporting them.  The Cy Young is an individual award, not a team award.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2011)

Nic said:


> The Cy Young is for the best pitcher, not the pitcher with the most wins. I'm actually quite glad Felix Hernandez got it, since he was the best pitcher in the AL, last year and deserved to win it.  You put Verlander or Weaver on the Yankees and they have 15 wins already. Pitchers shouldn't benifit towards the Cy Young from the batting lineup they have supporting them.  The Cy Young is an individual award, not a team award.



A.J. burnett has that same lineup and he isn't having as good a year as C.C. Its not only a lineup that can help a pitcher's year. I'll admit that weaver and verlander are having not only great years but dominating years. C.C. will be up there in the race as long as he isn't gonna get hurt is all I'm saying.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 6, 2011)

The Pirates haven't been over .500 this late into the season since 1992 what happened that year? that was there last winning season could we see them break the streak this season?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2011)

It would be nice to see them break that long losing streak. The pirates are a historic franchise and it would be nice to see their fans get into it again.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah there actually in 2nd place in the central only 1.5 games back of the Cards heading into the all-star break they are my surprise team at the halfway point.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2011)

True, they probably would the surprise team of the year and behind them is cleveland for 2nd most surprising.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just feel bad for those fans can you imagine having to watch your favorite team lose consistantly for 18 straight years? a historic franchise like that doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2011)

I would imagine thats gotta be the toughest spot a fan can be put into. The diehards will stick with their team but the casual might think of cheering for another.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pittsburgh is known for winners it's only a matter of time until the Pirates become relevent again MLB needs the pirates.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2011)

in 1992 was the last year the pirates had Barry Bonds, pre-steroid, he went to the giants afterwards


----------



## Bluth (Jul 6, 2011)

Wins are one of the least meaningful stats for how well a pitcher is performing.  It doesn't say anything about your ability to pitch well.  I mean you could have a day where you pitch horribly, giving up 8 runs yet still "win" the game.  You didn't win the game your offense did.  

Felix won last year because he was the best pitcher in the league, it isn't his fault that his team sucked.   C.C is not one of the best 5 or 6 pitchers in the league this year.  If there was a pitcher who was snubbed for the All Star game it's Pineda, it's not to say that C.C is a bad pitcher, it's just that there are a lot of great pitchers out there right now.  It's a pitchers league right now.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 6, 2011)

Nic said:
			
		

> The Cy Young is for the best pitcher, not the pitcher with the most wins. I'm actually quite glad Felix Hernandez got it, since he was the best pitcher in the AL, last year and deserved to win it. You put Verlander or Weaver on the Yankees and they have 15 wins already. Pitchers shouldn't benifit towards the Cy Young from the batting lineup they have supporting them. The Cy Young is an individual award, not a team award.



But the Cy Young was generally given to the pitcher with most wins. Afterall, the award is named after the pitcher with most wins in baseball history. Only recently does MLB decide to go with stats.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> But the Cy Young was generally given to the pitcher with most wins. Afterall, the award is named after the pitcher with most wins in baseball history. Only recently does MLB decide to go with stats.


 
Of course they would change it to this.  You think it's fair to give the Cy Young only to pitchers who benifit from being on one of the top franchises in baseball and who has an all star starting lineup over pitchers with much better ERA, WHIPs who have to fight for every inning to give their team a chance to win that game?  Verlander and Weaver are far more valuable to their team when you think about it.  Weaver is 113th in run support this year, but yet was able to get to 10 wins possibly 11 before the All Star Break.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 6, 2011)

Nic said:
			
		

> Of course they would change it to this. You think it's fair to give the Cy Young only to pitchers who benifit from being on one of the top franchises in baseball and who has an all star starting lineup over pitchers with much better ERA, WHIPs who have to fight for every inning to give their team a chance to win that game?



Wins are wins. They should change the name of the award to reflect that then. The Wallter Johnson award, or the guy with the lowest WHIP, ERA, and stats overall. I don't think Cy Young had those good stats.


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Wins are wins. They should change the name of the award to reflect that then. The Wallter Johnson award, or the guy with the lowest WHIP, ERA, and stats overall. I don't think Cy Young had those good stats.


 
wait a second, the Cy Young award is given to the best pitcher in the league, not the pitcher with the most wins in the first place.  Sure Cy Young had the  most wins ever, but since when does that mean that the award needs to be given to the pitcher that has the most wins in a season?   Cy Young is an award given to the best pitcher last time I checked.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 6, 2011)

Paulie gonna make the All star game :WOW


----------



## Bluth (Jul 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> But the Cy Young was generally given to the pitcher with most wins. Afterall, the award is named after the pitcher with most wins in baseball history. Only recently does MLB decide to go with stats.



Cy Young also has the most losses in major league history, look it up.  

Usually the guy with the most wins is also among the top 3 in ERA, SOs, innings, and other meaningful stats.  Sometimes though he isn't the best pitcher.  

Personally I think you should reward the player who played the best that season, not the guy who is simply blessed with a great team around them.  

I admit I'm a Mariners fan, so I'm probably a bit biased, but I saw Felix pitch last year, and it's pretty incredible to see a guy who is always having to pitch with virtually no run support, every pitch he makes has to count because he has so little leeway.  With a guy like C.C or Beckett, they can make a mistake or two because they are usually up by 4 runs by the 6th inning, they don't have to be perfect all the time.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 6, 2011)

Royals don't need an All star representative


----------



## Bluth (Jul 6, 2011)

I thought Aaron Crow was going as the Royals rep. 

It's a shame that the Royals are so bad, they have a beautiful ballpark, same story with the Pirates, though the Bucs are doing pretty well at the moment.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 6, 2011)

Bluth said:


> I thought Aaron Crow was going as the Royals rep.
> 
> It's a shame that the Royals are so bad, they have a beautiful ballpark, same story with the Pirates, though the Bucs are doing pretty well at the moment.



the Royals are just run very badly .. and they're ball park is nothing compared to  the Pirate's stadium


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2011)

and yet the all star game will be in KC next year


----------



## Heloves (Jul 6, 2011)

Legend said:


> and yet the all star game will be in KC next year



which is a horrible thing ... the Royals need to be shut down alrea...ok I'm just pissed cause they beat my White sox


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 6, 2011)

Nic said:
			
		

> wait a second, the Cy Young award is given to the best pitcher in the league, not the pitcher with the most wins in the first place. Sure Cy Young had the most wins ever, but since when does that mean that the award needs to be given to the pitcher that has the most wins in a season? Cy Young is an award given to the best pitcher last time I checked.



Since it was  first awarded, it was given to the pitcher with the most wins. Sometimes, the guy with the most wins had the best stats overall. It wasn't always clear cut. 



			
				Bluth said:
			
		

> Cy Young also has the most losses in major league history, look it up.



Yes, I know, but we don't exactly reward failures do we?  



			
				Bluth said:
			
		

> Usually the guy with the most wins is also among the top 3 in ERA, SOs, innings, and other meaningful stats. Sometimes though he isn't the best pitcher.



Yea, sometimes, the guy with the most wins didn't have the best ERA. IT wasn't always clear cut.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so stupid ..I can't believe I didn't realize that Paulie has a shot at the Triple Crown  ... Now I'm angered


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2011)

God I hope phil hughes gets better as the game goes on.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 6, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> God I hope phil hughes gets better as the game goes on.



It's his first game since April 14 ..he's gonna be a little rusty in these first two stars


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 7, 2011)

Phil Hughes only gave up two runs. Not bad. Masterson was just that good.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2011)

damn you mike stanton


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 7, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Phil Hughes only gave up two runs. Not bad. Masterson was just that good.



I'm happy with what hughes gave us over five innings. Hopefully he can build on this. But boy, masterson was unbelievable. If the red sox knew that he could be that good then I don't think they would've made that victor martinez trade because as it stands now, it doesn't look like a good trade from their standpoint.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 7, 2011)

Hughes will be fine I hope. Still its funny to think that a couple years ago people thought Joba was the sure thing and he wasnt.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 7, 2011)

Gotta give atlanta credit. They just 2.5 games of back of philly right now. Don't know if they have enough to take 1st place though. Maybe if they make a trade before the deadline.....


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2011)

I have faith. I just want to get back to elite-status


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 7, 2011)

You guys got some good youngs players like Heyward, McCann, Jurrgens. Atlantla can be a top team in the NL for a long time. 

Just read today that reyes got landed on the DL, out for 3 weeks. He just can't catch a break when it comes to his legs.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, I don't doubt it. Hopefully we can keep em here.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 7, 2011)

We just got to beat the Twins today  ..I'm tired of them pwning us


----------



## Heloves (Jul 7, 2011)

Twins player: Hey White sox ..pull your pants down ... a rape about to happen 

White Sox player: Sure master 

seriously when the hell is the White Sox going to stop being Minnesota's bitches?


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2011)

Weaver with another CG, 1ER.  Weaver just sealed his spot as starter at the all star game.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 8, 2011)

Nic said:


> Weaver with another CG, 1ER.  Weaver just sealed his spot as starter at the all star game.



Weaver should start... it would be a crime not to  ..


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2011)

11-4, 1.86ERA (leads Majors), 120k, 4CG, 2 SHO, .91WHIP. He better start.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 8, 2011)

Nic said:


> 11-4, 1.86ERA (leads Majors), 120k, 4CG, 2 SHO, .91WHIP. He better start.



 god I wish he was on my team ... 

you guys almost had Paul Konerko on your team


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2011)

Heloves said:


> god I wish he was on my team ...
> 
> you guys almost had Paul Konerko on your team


 
keep wishing. 

We'll find a way to steal him from you.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 8, 2011)

Nic said:


> keep wishing.
> 
> We'll find a way to steal him from you.



I will 

you almost had a .322 22 hr 64 rbi all star  and since I've seen the angels game..his rbi would be higher  ..and you guys would have won more games  .


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2011)

Well despite that we are still doing better than the White Sox.


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2011)

number 1 mlb prospect is getting called up to the angels tomorrow in Mike Trout. Can't wait.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2011)

Very sad and unfortunate story. My condolences go to his family.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2011)

poor ranger fan that was terrible what happen to him. also his 6 yar old was with him the ball was probably for the son. and poor hamilton he must feel horrible he was the one who trow the ball to the fan. that is the 2nd fan who fell from the stadium last year another did. they need to do something their  to protect the fans.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 8, 2011)

Nic said:


> Well despite that we are still doing better than the White Sox.



Yes you are ... dammit at least you guys don't keep getting buttraped like we are


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2011)

God damn rain out. We're not even gonna play a double header tomorrow either. From what I heard the yanks wanted to but the rays didn't and the makeup game is set for september 22nd. Don't know if that's an off day or not but the rays screwed us out of one if it is.


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2011)

Jeter may not reach 3000 before the All Star Break now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't remind me about 3,000 nic. I'm hearing so much about it I'm just about sick of it. I'll be happy for Jeter when he gets it but I just wanna move on when he gets its. 

And as I'm making this post I see ortiz starting a fight with the orioles pitcher.


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2011)

could you imagine how horrid it would be if he went into the all star break stuck ast 2999? 


Ortiz being Ortiz.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2011)

God I sure hope not. Just to save me from hearing the talk about it I hope he does it this weekend. Also, watching the angel game. Those old angel uniforms.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 9, 2011)

why god why?  why can't we beat the Twins?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 9, 2011)

... it's all over


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2011)

Raaaauuul


----------



## Nic (Jul 9, 2011)

Angels keep winning.  If they get one of the next two it would make 8 straight series won.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 9, 2011)

Well... he did it, Jeter gets his 3000th hit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

And a homerun to get it too. Congrats derek.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2011)

the guy who got the ball is a lucky bastard


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll say. I wonder if he'll give back to derek though.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2011)

hell no, i wouldnt


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

The yankees, or jeter, or MLB might try to cut a deal with him to get that ball back.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2011)

id hike the price up to 3 mil at least


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Hell yeah, you gotta give me a substantial amount to make me give up that ball if I were him.

It is baseball history though so it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2011)

Like yeah this is will payoff college with some extra for me


----------



## Heloves (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats Jeter :WOW I knew some of those fans who gave up on you were going to regret it :WOW 

also ..stop raping us Minnesota!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Seems like the twins got your number right now.

Its only a one run game right now so you still got a chance to win.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations to the Captain.


----------



## Assimilate (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually, the guy gave the ball back without asking for anything in return.  The Yanks gave him a first row seat for tomorrow's game and suite tickets for the rest of the season, plus other miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2011)

thats lame as fuck


----------



## Heloves (Jul 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Seems like the twins got your number right now.
> 
> Its only a one run game right now so you still got a chance to win.



they've always had our number 

we gonna lose


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Heloves said:


> they've always had our number
> 
> we gonna lose



Its tied up right now, you got a chance.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2011)

we need a bat soooo damn bad


----------



## Heloves (Jul 9, 2011)

YES YES..we finally did it!!  .. tank you Alexei


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Heloves said:


> YES YES..we finally did it!!  .. tank you Alexei



See? What I'd tell ya.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> See? What I'd tell ya.



thanks bro ... it's just .. I can't describe what it's like to be pwned by the same team for almost half the season 

I will envy the Yankees now more then ever  ..


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2011)

ok we lost i feel it


----------



## Heloves (Jul 9, 2011)

if you end up facing the Twins in the playoffs I will finally give my soul to the Evil Empire


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2011)

congratulations to jeter for being the first yank with 3000 hit. surprising since the yanks have had great player always. ruth, gerith, mantel, dimagio, berra and others


----------



## Berserk (Jul 10, 2011)

Gabe said:


> congratulations to jeter for being the first yank with 3000 hit. surprising since the yanks have had great player always. ruth, gerith, mantel, dimagio, berra and others



Gehrig was on his way to way more than 3000, but you know the rest.


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2011)

we need a bat soooo bad


----------



## Nic (Jul 10, 2011)

Angels with their 8 consecutive series win.


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2011)

TRADE TRADE TRADE


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 10, 2011)

Gabe said:


> congratulations to jeter for being the first yank with 3000 hit. surprising since the yanks have had great player always. ruth, gerith, mantel, dimagio, berra and others



Had Gehrig lived to play to his mid 40s, he probably could've reached 4,000 hits, 700 homeruns, 2,500+ RBIs and much more.


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2011)

the offense shows up


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 10, 2011)

And now the All-star break dead period for baseball.


----------



## Nic (Jul 10, 2011)

Weaver selected to start for AL. 

Angels 18-6 in last 24.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 10, 2011)

Nic said:


> Weaver selected to start for AL.
> 
> Angels 18-6 in last 24.



It'd be a crime if he didn't start. Hard for me to watch the all star game this year. Three yankees already dropped out. Guess I watch though, out of love for baseball. By the way C.C. with 13 wins, not too shabby.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 10, 2011)

back to getting pwned by the Twins again


----------



## Heloves (Jul 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> It'd be a crime if he didn't start. Hard for me to watch the all star game this year. Three yankees already dropped out. Guess I watch though, out of love for baseball. By the way C.C. with 13 wins, not too shabby.



sorry to hear that dude but I'm sure you might find some replacement players that maybe you'll grow to be a fan of


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 10, 2011)

Heloves said:


> sorry to hear that dude but I'm sure you might find some replacement players that maybe you'll grow to be a fan of



Yeah I'm sure. 

A-rod will be out for about a month now. Hopefully we can win like when we didn't have Jeter.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah I'm sure.
> 
> A-rod will be out for about a month now. Hopefully we can win like when we didn't have Jeter.



maybe Jeter will show up Arod ... ..that would be awesome 

Arod : Hey guys Im back so now we can win ..

Rest of Yankees: HOORAY FOR JETER!! 

Arod: DEREK JETER!!


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pirates are above .500 at the all-star break for the first time since 1992 there last winning season at least one streak has been snapped.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

nice to see the pirates being above 500 for the first time since bonds was in the team i believe. 

suck arod will be out for a while nunez will probably fill in till chavez gets back from injury. 13 wins for cc plus over 23 scoreless innings going into the all-star break. 22 or 23 wins are possible.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 12, 2011)

Love how there's little Philly love in the first couple pages. 

And look where they are now.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Starrk (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh well, Halladay's starting as the NL pitcher tomorrow, so it's just a matter of time before the AL falls at Phillies' feet.


----------



## Legend (Jul 12, 2011)

exactly


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 12, 2011)

I know it doesn't mean much but I'm glad to see cano win the home run derby. I had fun seeing him hit those home runs. That father-son combo last night was awesome.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 12, 2011)

I bet the AL wins the game tonight that lineup is stacked.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jul 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Gotta give atlanta credit. They just 2.5 games of back of philly right now. Don't know if they have enough to take 1st place though. Maybe if they make a trade before the deadline.....



A new outfielder would be nice, but what the Braves really need is for strUggla to hit over the Mendoza line over the second half of the season.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmm Nl won no surprise there great pitching beats great hitting everytime.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2011)

Dat NL

Oh and K-Rod + cash traded to the Brewers for 2 players to be named.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 13, 2011)

K-rod traded to the Brewers eh? Wonder if the Mets will miss him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2011)

I say we will. I don't know who we have that will be a consistent closer. I know Parnell is the one who seems have his name floated around as our next closer, but IDK if he'll be consistent enough. Maybe Beato too.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 13, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I bet the AL wins the game tonight that lineup is stacked.



**


----------



## Nic (Jul 13, 2011)

I remember when K-rod was dominant.  Love how Angels pitchers leave and become shadows of themselves. lol


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2011)

NL was nasty


----------



## Nic (Jul 13, 2011)

If weaver had pitched the whole game the AL would have won 1-0.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 13, 2011)

I would agree with that.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 13, 2011)

Too bad there are no games tonight oh well some of them return tommorrow.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 13, 2011)

Andrew McCutchen spotting ... god bless that Victorino couldn't go to the all star game


----------



## Starrk (Jul 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> If *Halladay* had pitched the whole game the *NL* would have won 1-0.



**


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2011)

You guy see Brian Wilson's outfit to the ESPYs?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeter addressing not showing up in the all-star game. To me its a non issue. Its up to jeter whether or not he should go to the game not anyone else. He even told the media on thursday or friday that he wouldn't go.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Not looking forward towards the rest of the season  ...White sox can't beat anyone in the Central


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Not looking forward towards the rest of the season  ...White sox can't beat anyone in the Central



Whats the rumors about the white sox on any trades before the deadline?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Whats the rumors about the white sox on any trades before the deadline?



well we need SP... and a right handed bat... so hoping they go after Jason Bay ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> well we need SP... and a right handed bat... so hoping they go after Jason Bay ...



I think Jason bay has two or three more years on his contract. The mets will probably want the white sox to eat most of his money on his contract. I'm sure he would be more than happy to get out of the hell known as citi field.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I think Jason bay has two or three more years on his contract. The mets will probably want the white sox to eat most of his money on his contract. I'm sure he would be more than happy to get out of the hell known as citi field.



Yeah I think the White Sox would eat his contract  

 Citi Field sucks?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes it does it is far to large for the Mets but it looks nice from the outside.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Yeah I think the White Sox would eat his contract
> 
> Citi Field sucks?



Its killing his career. Not to mention david wright as well. 

Also if you wanna get a guy from the mets that won't be a problem money wise than try carlos beltran. Though you might have to give up a good prospect or two.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Its killing his career. Not to mention david wright as well.
> 
> Also if you wanna get a guy from the mets that won't be a problem money wise than try carlos beltran. Though you might have to give up a good prospect or two.



hmm Carlos Beltran does sound like a good option too  

any moves that your Yankees might do?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> hmm Carlos Beltran does sound like a good option too
> 
> any moves that your Yankees might do?



Nothing too big in terms of trade. We are looking for a starting pitcher. We signed J.C. Romero to a minor league deal because boone logan is too inconsistent. Rafael soriano worked out on wednesday with no problems so he could come back soon. Mark prior pitched for us yesterday I think so he could help out and we have Ivan nova in triple A so we could call him if we need help.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm losing my goddamn mind here. Let me pose a question to everybody here:


The setting: A league that allows the trading of next year's draft picks.

The scenario: A trade in which a bottom-ranked team trades two middling draft picks and two elite players to a high-ranked team for two average players and two elite 2012 draft picks.

Low ranked team considers this a step towards rebuilding and redemption next year. High ranked team considers this the necessary boost needed to ensure victory the league, even at the expense of 2012.

The dilemma: The trade, agreed upon by both sides heartily, is being vetoed. It has been renewed three times and vetoed each time.


The question: which side do you fall with, the traders or the illogical vetoing fucktard party (my loyalties shall remain unstated ).


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Nothing too big in terms of trade. We are looking for a starting pitcher. We signed J.C. Romero to a minor league deal because boone logan is too inconsistent. Rafael soriano worked out on wednesday with no problems so he could come back soon. Mark prior pitched for us yesterday I think so he could help out and we have Ivan nova in triple A so we could call him if we need help.



trust me Boone Logan is not a good pitcher  .. he put on decent numbers because of the great D the Yanks have ... he has horrible games at times ... and no great pitch ...

I'm starting to think that someone on the White Sox this year will be a Yankee next year


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Jove said:


> I'm losing my goddamn mind here. Let me pose a question to everybody here:
> 
> 
> The setting: A league that allows the trading of next year's draft picks.
> ...



As long as both sides is good with the money of the players in that deal I don't see why it should be vetoed. Although I don't think its a good trade from the bottom team perspective. They have to rebuild more elite players from the draft picks so it wouldn't make sense to give up something to start all over again. Unless of course that bottom team knew they couldn't pay them and wanted something back for them.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2011)

And its not a keeper league right? Then I'd have to say the traders. Anyway I generally don't veto trades unless they are ridiculously unbalanced. The teams involved in the trade should know what they're getting themselves into.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> trust me Boone Logan is not a good pitcher  .. he put on decent numbers because of the great D the Yanks have ... he has horrible games at times ... and no great pitch ...
> 
> I'm starting to think that someone on the White Sox this year will be a Yankee next year



Oh god, I have no idea who I would want from the white sox right now.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Oh god, I have no idea who I would want from the white sox right now.



It's just a weird tradition that has happened every year dude... I've noticed it because I end up seeing old faces when we play the Yanks

it was Colon, Swisher, Logan, and so on and so forth


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> It's just a weird tradition that has happened every year dude... I've noticed it because I end up seeing old faces when we play the Yanks
> 
> it was Colon, Swisher, Logan, and so on and so forth



You guys got a decent 3rd baseman to fill in till A-rod comes back?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You guys got a decent 3rd baseman to fill in till A-rod comes back?



Actually the Cubs have a decent first baseman


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Actually the Cubs have a decent first baseman



Oh yeahhhhhh, Carlos Pena. God I have no idea what happened to him. He is definitely not the 30+ homerun guy I saw in tampa.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Oh yeahhhhhh, Carlos Pena. God I have no idea what happened to him. He is definitely not the 30+ homerun guy I saw in tampa.



 my mistake I meant Aramis Ramirez from the Cubs..he's a good fielder and he can give you some pop with his bat ... He's ok ... he's already got 24 home runs


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> my mistake I meant Aramis Ramirez from the Cubs..he's a good fielder and he can give you some pop with his bat ... He's ok ... he's already got 24 home runs



Betcha he makes a shitload of money we would have to eat, right?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Betcha he makes a shitload of money we would have to eat, right?



Nope...it's his last year  ... and he only is making 8 million


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Nope...it's his last year  ... and he only is making 8 million



Hmm, I guess I wouldn't mind. But when A-rod comes back then its back to the bench for him.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Hmm, I guess I wouldn't mind. But when A-rod comes back then its back to the bench for him.



... I wouldn't have it any other way for a stupid ex Cub player


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> And its not a keeper league right? Then I'd have to say the traders. Anyway I generally don't veto trades unless they are ridiculously unbalanced. The teams involved in the trade should know what they're getting themselves into.



No, not a keeper league. It's been brought up, but never taken that seriously. We've always liked starting from scratch every year.

There's all sorts of mis-lead ideas about fairness being thrown around (as well as a lot of "where does this lead?" doomsday nonsense), which baffles me. It's not fair to _them_, but then again, no trade, in earnest, is fair to any other teams than the teams involved.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2011)

Jove said:


> No, not a keeper league. It's been brought up, but never taken that seriously. We've always liked starting from scratch every year.
> 
> There's all sorts of mis-lead ideas about fairness being thrown around (as well as a lot of "where does this lead?" doomsday nonsense), which baffles me. It's not fair to _them_, but then again, no trade, in earnest, is fair to any other teams than the teams involved.



So they allow trades of future draft picks, yet they are wondering "where does this lead?" I think this is a scenario that they should have foreseen when implementing that kind of rule.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2011)

I brought that up to one of them and they replied:



> im pretty sure thinking and doing are two different things.




My friend hangs out with some seriously stupid people.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2011)

You should reply "maybe you should have thought before you did"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

God, colon got rocked quick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 14, 2011)

Jesus Yankees Lose in first inning


----------



## Heloves (Jul 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> God, colon got rocked quick.



Here it comes bro


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 14, 2011)

Al Central is now a 3 horse race Tigers,Indians,White Sox's i still have the Tigers winning it though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, that was a pretty bad loss. The yankees just looked like they had too much time off. Also, mitre shouldn't be on this team. He just sucks.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well, that was a pretty bad loss. The yankees just looked like they had too much time off. Also, mitre shouldn't be on this team. He just sucks.



tell your GM to stop picking up ex White Sox and Cubs players  ..and you guys just might have a chance


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Now is the time to make up ground in the Central White Sox and it can start tonight by beating the Tigers.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Now is the time to make up ground in the Central White Sox and it can start tonight by beating the Tigers.



Not going to happen ... Verlander takes the mound today ...besides you forgot to add the Twins in that race :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Why in the world would i include them? i want someone else to win that division oh yeah i really wanna see them get curb stomped by the Yanks again in the ALDS hmm no.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Why in the world would i include them? i want someone else to win that division oh yeah i really wanna see them get curb stomped by the Yanks again in the ALDS hmm no.



sad part is ... only the White Sox have proven to beat the AL East in the playoffs .. ..everyone else is going to get curb stomped


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2011)

Heloves said:


> tell your GM to stop picking up ex White Sox and Cubs players  ..and you guys just might have a chance



Ya know what, you may have a point.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Come on White Sox.. .. you can beat the Tigers


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

5-2 so far :WOW ...


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

yes it's now an 8-2 lead :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Heh looks like the Indians will be back in first place by the end of tonight.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

God I hope the indians lose


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh the Pirates are winning too they could be in 2nd place by the end of tonight i just love feel good stories.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh the Pirates are winning too they could be in 2nd place by the end of tonight i just love feel good stories.



Cleveland Indians have won the division before  and 

Cleveland is 1-8 against the White Sox 

but I am happy for Pirates :WOW they're my second favorite team ..


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

who's Bruney?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

The Indians have won that division more then any other team.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Indians have won that division more then any other team.



but haven't won the World Series yet


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope not since 1948 i think 2nd longest drought currently.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Cleveland will win 2 WS titles before the Cubs win one


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Alex Rios you freaking suck .. you need to go back to the minor league


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

What did he do?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> What did he do?



grounded into a double play  swear him and Dunn are just sucking horrible... at least Gordon Beckham has been playing Great D even though he hasn't done much with the bat until today


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Suck it mets


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

They try and pull everything why not try and lift the ball up and go with the pitch?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> They try and pull everything why not try and lift the ball up and go with the pitch?



cause they are in a major two month funk 

also Mets do suck Legend


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ehh thats what you get with them i suppose? you need contact and slap hitters not just sluggers they pull the ball way too much.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

I realize it now Vespy .. and damn we should have traded for Adrian Gonzalez 

we win :WOW ...


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> Exactly



Mets and Cubs suck sir


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Go get Joes Reye's he will add a spark to that lineup thats for sure.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Go get Joes Reye's he will add a spark to that lineup thats for sure.



oh god Jose Reyes ... but we would have to give up some prospects and maybe Alexei Ramirez


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like a 3-way tie for first on top of NL central if the brewers lose and the Pirates win since the Cards lost.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Looks like a 3-way tie for first on top of NL central if the brewers lose and the Pirates win since the Cards lost.



GO PIRATES GO ... also did your Nats have a pitcher named Burney?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes and he sucked balls.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 15, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Yes and he sucked balls.



oh god .. he's on my team now


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hope they get rid of him he is no good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2011)

Heloves said:


> oh god Jose Reyes ... but we would have to give up some prospects and maybe Alexei Ramirez



No doubt the mets would want your best prospect to start the deal talks. But yeah, mets suck hard.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Well it's official the Pirates are now tied for 1st in the NL central i can't remember the last that happened this late in the season.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't really see much of the yankke game because I was busy with other things but god once again another *white sox* pitcher stinks it up for us.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

At least it wasn't as bad as last night.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess so, and once I calmly think about it garcia and colon are our 4th and 5th starters. Its CC, AJ, and hughes in which have gotta carry the starting staff. Just gotta hope colon and garcia can keep us in games unlike these past two nights.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ehh Yanks will be fine nothing matters until October anyway and i have no doubt they will be there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Just saw on TV that the yanks are showing interest in ubaldo jimenez.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

That would be a good move i suppose.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Didn't really see much of the yankke game because I was busy with other things but god once again another *white sox* pitcher stinks it up for us.



you're welcome bro


----------



## Midaru (Jul 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Just saw on TV that the yanks are showing interest in ubaldo jimenez.



that might not be such a good idea ... He could cost a lot


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Midaru said:


> that might not be such a good idea ... He could cost a lot



I say if you have the opportunity to get a talent like that then go for it because that doesn't happen very often. The three prospects we would have to give up in some combination of a deal would be Jesu Montero, Manuel Banuelos, and Dellin Betances. I don't wanna give up all three but I think I could live if we gave up two of those three. Maybe even throw in phil hughes if needed.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ehh you take a serious risk that way i would keep those prospects a catcher of the future and the killer B's for Ubaldo? i wouldn't do it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Ehh you take a serious risk that way i would keep those prospects a catcher of the future and the killer B's for Ubaldo? i wouldn't do it.



If possible at best I would only give them 2 of the four I mentioned. From what I hear Ubaldo isn't too happy because of the contracts that tulowitski and carlos gonzalaez got. He only makes 4.2 mil next year and team options for the 2013 and 2014 season. If we got their ace it could give us the advantage against boston.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

But who's to say he can handle the pressures of pitching in New York those bright lights are pretty bright.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

To be a ace of a pitching staff means something I think. You have to have a certain quality to carry the team whenever you take the mound. I think he has shown proof of that so I think he can take the pressure. Also, CC has an opt out clause in his contract after this year so Ubaldo would be a nice backup if CC decides to leave.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah with Ubaldo and CC on the top of the rotation nice 1-2 punch to against Boston's Lester and Beckett


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopefully the deal happens very soon. Though I heard there are like, 17 teams interested.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well there is no real rush the deadline is the 31st right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, no need to rush it now.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a happy day in Pittsburgh they are in first place for the first time since 1997 wow i am very happy for them.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

congrats Pittsburgh

also no.. Posada is close to retiring ..you're going to need Jose Montero.. besides Ubaldo Jimenez has been struggling as of late


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

How many days do you give the Pirates in first place?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> How many days do you give the Pirates in first place?



honestly think I give them until the end of this month


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ehh i don't think they make it past tonight in first place not enough offense to stay on top.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Heloves said:


> congrats Pittsburgh
> 
> also no.. Posada is close to retiring ..you're going to need Jose Montero.. besides Ubaldo Jimenez has been struggling as of late



We still got austin romine as a backup. He may not hit as good but he can play defense.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Ehh i don't think they make it past tonight in first place not enough offense to stay on top.



I'm only going to doubt them when they play Philly ..otherwise they have a shot at first for a week 



Murakazu said:


> We still got austin romine as a backup. He may not hit as good but he can play defense.



a hitting catcher..> defensive catcher  ...


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor Legend ... his team is getting creamed by the Mets ...

also yes 2-0 White Sox so far


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Heh won't matter if the Indians win tonight


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2011)

nice game by CC. leads the league in wins. i think he will win 23 to24 games this season


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

Indians will lose tonight


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm we shall see i suppose.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nice game by CC. leads the league in wins. i think he will win 23 to24 games this season



It'll take 24 wins to beat out weaver for the Cy young.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Hmm we shall see i suppose.



No I get the feeling the Indians will choke job this division ...



Murakazu said:


> It'll take 24 wins to beat out weaver for the Cy young.



can't you at least give the Cy Young to the Angels? .. I mean they have no offense and are probably not making the playoffs


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Not my fault C.C. wants to dominate this year.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Not my fault C.C. wants to dominate this year.



He needs to stop dominating the cheeseburgers and fries


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Heloves said:


> He needs to stop dominating the cheeseburgers and fries



He can dominate those all he wants as long as he still shuts people down.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> He can dominate those all he wants as long as he still shuts people down.



Not if he falls down and causes an earthquake to the poor people of New York


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2011)

Heloves said:


> He needs to stop dominating the cheeseburgers and fries



he actually lost 30 pounds before the season started. he may be big but he usually always delivers in a game and keeps healthy


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Indians tie the O's 2-2 in the 6th another nail-biter.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn you mets


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 16, 2011)

A game like that happens now and then, you'll probably pounce on them tomorrow.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyday my Nats win is a good day for me even though they are not very good.


----------



## Sweet and Juicy (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> Damn you mets



... I knew you'd be mad


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well Pirates won again and are again tied for 1st place in the central they need to be on national tv before it's too late.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 17, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well Pirates won again and are again tied for 1st place in the central they need to be on national tv before it's too late.



haha yea cuz like I said, 4 team race (Pitt, STL, MIL, CIN) and I still think that when its all set n done that the Cardinals will win the Central. even if it is with an 87-90 win season.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm if the Pirates get a little more power they could win it.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 17, 2011)

they need a Jim Thome or something for sure.

Pittsburgh WILL finish over .500 though.

but will the Yankees try and trade for Correia??


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think the Pirates trade correia he is really good.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 17, 2011)

yea they would need to keep him for sure. watch the Blue Jays game today and they mentioned the Pirates actually and Correia being a pursuit of the Yankees. they may need to trade a Swisher or Gardner to get him though..

the Blue Jays ARE interested in Brett Gardner though. that was already confirmed. but the real question is will the Yankees want a Brandon Morrow or something just for us to get him.

but yea the Jays ARE like I said in fact interested in Brett Gardner..


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

They better keep both Gardner and swisher one is a slap hitter the other is a speed and bunting threat why trade them for a rental?


----------



## b0rt (Jul 17, 2011)

apparently there was an issue with Gardner's contract. and I'm certain they're not happy with Swisher's production thus far this season.


Yankees fan can post and confirm this plz. =)


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

What is Swisher's issues this season he is underachieving so i might look to move him if he keeps it up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

b0rt said:


> apparently there was an issue with Gardner's contract. and I'm certain they're not happy with Swisher's production thus far this season.
> 
> 
> Yankees fan can post and confirm this plz. =)



I most definitely do not want to trade gardner within the division. It just doesn't make sense with his speed and leadoff ability. Swisher's personality really makes me like him. His goofy attitude about things rubs off on me in a good way. Plus he is very versatile in that he can hit in the leadoff or the two-hole and set the table for teixeira and company.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

But if you can get another ace i would do it great pitching will beat great hitting every single time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

I understand that, but gardner is at least in the top 5 fastest guys in the league and he is still young and is proven he can play at this level. If swisher has to be in the deal to get correia then I think I can live with that even though I'd hate to lose him.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

Also you gotta keep in mind your offense might suffer a little bit until A-Rod returns.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Just one more reason not to trade those two off.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

And how much can you get out of Garcia and Colon before they run out of gas? Hughes will help but idk if that will be enough


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> And how much can you get out of Garcia and Colon before they run out of gas? Hughes will help but idk if that will be enough



Don't know, they may be runnin' out of gas now. We got Ivan nova in triple A so that can fill a spot. May have to make a trade for a 5th starter at this rate.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ehh hopefully they do somebody has got to beat Boston in the postseason.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats always our job so I'm used to the pressure.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

I smell a ALCS classic again 03 and 04 would have nothing on this one.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2011)

reports say the Rockies are trying to trade ubaldo jimenez. and they say the yanks are interested among other teams. he pitched really good last year and after a bad start has pitched well last few starts wonder why they want to trade him.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

I hear he doesn't like the contracts Tulo and gonzo got he thinks he should get there type of money.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Gabe said:


> reports say the Rockies are trying to trade ubaldo jimenez. and they say the yanks are interested among other teams. he pitched really good last year and after a bad start has pitched well last few starts wonder why they want to trade him.



He is unhappy there because of the contracts that tulowitski and gonzalez got and the rockies aren't too happy with his attitude and performance. They probably wouldn't be able to afford him either compared to other teams.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats weird Ubaldo seems like a really cool guy he would fit in well in New York and in pinstripes.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 17, 2011)

the playoffs could be interesting. with all do respect to the Yankees (and trust me I do respect that franchise a lot), I'm not sure with the pitching they have that they can get it done. If I were to predict I see the Red Sox edging out my Jays, the Yankees, and Devil Rays in the AL East, I see Detroit holding off Cleveland in the Central and I see Texas beating out the Angels in the West.

my 4 AL playoff teams as of right now are the Red Sox (AL East), Detroit (AL Central), Texas (AL West), and Yankees grabbing the Wild Card. it could then get very interesting cuz the NL has some decent teams too, and with San Francisco winning it last year I'm convinced that there's a possibilty that we may all be disappointed seeing a team none of us expected there at the very end. this is baseball and its the best its been to me in a good 10 or so years so lets enjoy it and whatever happens happens.

PS: Blue Jays for WS by 2013.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am gonna say the WS will have someone you expect and the other you won't expect to be there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Thats weird Ubaldo seems like a really cool guy he would fit in well in New York and in pinstripes.



I think so too. Its just contracts can change someones personality for a brief amount of time. He is probably a good guy to have on a team.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 17, 2011)

Ubaldo has pitched no-hitters before. he would be also an excellent fit for the pin stripes.

and yea by team that I meant no one expects it could be an Arizona or an Atlanta, Detroit, possibly Milwaukee, St. Louis its fun to think cuz I know it could happen too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 17, 2011)

I would like to see the Tigers vs Yankee's again in the postseason there last postseason series was pretty good


----------



## b0rt (Jul 17, 2011)

chances are high of that happening imo.

the weakest playoff team of the ones I selected (Red Sox, Yankees, Rangers, Tigers) is probably the Tigers, so I would see whether or not they could beat the Red Sox and it is possibly for sure, then see Yankees/Rangers and how they fare so to speak..

I think there's a chance that the Tigers could actually go to the WS. now that I look at the picture, they do have enough to make it that far...

my NL teams though as of now are probably the Phillies (East), Braves (WC), Cardinals (Central), and Diamondbacks (West).. yes I say the Giants DO miss out... but barely..

the weakest of them to me is the Cards.. strongest Phillies... so when it pans out that the Braves/Diamondbacks could have a series and go through is thrilling in a way.. I could very well predict (now that I think about it) a possibility of something as odd as a Tigers/Diamondbacks WS... crazy huh? but man it is fun just to look at the larger picture and kinda speculate..


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bo sox's in a struggle in Tampa 0-0 going to the bottom of the 11th.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2011)

Very tight game between yanks and rays right now in the 9th.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 18, 2011)

Did the Yanks beat the Rays?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, bases loaded 2 out walk to russell martin. Mariano as usual closed it out.

I just saw the highlights between the phillies and the cubs. Halladay was really laboring in that start and it kinda surprised me to see halladay to come out. Then again, the heat in chicago could exhaust anyone.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 18, 2011)

Pirates up 2-0 on the reds and D-backs up 3-0 on the Brewers the Bucco's might be tied for first again by the end of the night.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 18, 2011)

what will we all think if the Pirates end up in the WS.. or even final 4??


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 18, 2011)

They won't make it that far they don't have enough to make the playoffs


----------



## b0rt (Jul 19, 2011)

I know but still to me its a 3 team race still. I still like STL to win the Central but I'm not even sure anymore at this point.

I'd count Cincinnati out too unless they go on a bit of a winning streak.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

Roy Halladay


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

He had one bad start so what it happens to the best of them including the doc.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

it was the heat


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

That muggy heat will get anyone i am not surprised it got him


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 19, 2011)

Just weird to see the durable halladay to get hit by heat exhaustion.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ehh hopefully he will be ok that stuff can take it out of you for quite awile.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 19, 2011)

Roy Halladay's meltdown came just in time. It's so rare for the braves to actually win when the phillies lose lol.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its gonna be hard for the Braves to beat the Phillies for the division since you need to win basically everynight just to keep up with them


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

he is supposed to be ready for his next start, it was hot and dry in chicago


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

All the pitchers need to be careful with this heatwave going through the entire U.S. you can get heat exhaustion easily.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

exactly


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well while the Braves chase the Phillies for first place my Nats are in a tussle for 3rd place with the Mets and fish


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

we may be able to trade for hunter pence


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm that would be a good trade.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

we need another bat and he's young


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

Correction you need a right handed bat and he fits in perfectly.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah but how much would you have to give up to get him?


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

that i dunno


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

I would say some prospects


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

and john mayberry


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't see why you need the extra offense with that pitching staff but i guess it's just insurance in case the pitching fails in the playoffs.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

our offense  is literally hit or miss, i wish i was like it was 2 years ago


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

An inconsistant offense is not a very good offense i'm starting to think your pitching staff is your saving grace.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

which is why i think pence would be perfect for us, 

A perfect lineup would be

1)Rollins
2)Victorino
3)Utley
4)Howard
5)Pence
6)Ibanez
7)Polanco
8)Ruiz
9)Pitcher


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

That would a very tough lineup indeed also you might need some bullpen help as well.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, i dont see a major need since lidge should be back next week, he can do the 8th while bastardo gets the 9th, and madson returned


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

And you might need them with that pitching staff but things get rough down the stretch


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

exactly

and howards gonna go on his normal summer tear


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wanna see how the Pirates do against the Phillies next week it will be a very interesting series indeed


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

it should be fun


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

Tough stretch for the Pirates and it all started off last night in the next 12 games we will find out if they are a contender or a pretender.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 19, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Its gonna be hard for the Braves to beat the Phillies for the division since you need to win basically everynight just to keep up with them



Meh, the curse of the timing of losses goes both ways so thy might have a chance. Braves need to win their next series against them if they want a shot.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

I will agree with that gotta win the next one to have any shot.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Tough stretch for the Pirates and it all started off last night in the next 12 games we will find out if they are a contender or a pretender.



they have a very decent pitching staff they may win 8 to 10 games in that stretch.

also they said the yankees sent scouts to check out ubaldo this game maybe they will get him. but it will take a lot the rockies said they want a hershel walker type of deal but that was insane. it involved 18 players i believe. and the cowboys got a lot of picks for him that ended up being emmitt smith and irvin. hope it will only take montero and one of the top pitching prospects in the minor league for the yanks.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2011)

Pirates win again by shutting out the Reds 1-0 and take the series they are now 24-13 against the central this season and 7-1 against the Reds.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 20, 2011)

their bullpen is awsm too.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2011)

we came back last night


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

if the pirates do it right they can become like the rays who were bad for many years then the young talent came in and they started winning


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 20, 2011)

If the Pirates keep building with young talent they could be really good in a few years.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 20, 2011)

everyone's supportin the Pirates nowadays anyway. very few are actually hoping they fail at this point. at least for this season anyway.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2011)

Vance Worely is a beast


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 21, 2011)

AL central and NL central races will be the best playoff races they always are.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 21, 2011)

cuz they usually almost every year have a different winner. minus the Royals and the Pirates up until this year.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2011)

b0rt said:


> everyone's supportin the Pirates nowadays anyway. very few are actually hoping they fail at this point. at least for this season anyway.



i think the reason is because people like the underdog and they like when their is an interesting story line in the summer. people were saying that is was a boring summer and baseball lost some edge early this summer with no story lines and now we do.


also i think the AL east will be the best playoff races in baseball


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well everyone knows who is gonna win the AL east


----------



## Nic (Jul 21, 2011)

Weaver is such a beast.  ERA down to 1.81.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

if vance keeps this up he may be rookie of the year


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well everyone knows who is gonna win the AL east



its between the yanks, sox or rays.

 also i really dont expect neither of the nl or al center teams to win the world series. i think the team will come from either the east in both nl and al or from the and and nl west. maybe we will be surprise but that is why not paying much attention to the central. i used to keep track of it cause i used to see a lot of cub game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Just heard ozzie guillen sound off after wednesday's loss. He is definitely good entertainment.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> its between the yanks, sox or rays.
> 
> also i really dont expect neither of the nl or al center teams to win the world series. i think the team will come from either the east in both nl and al or from the and and nl west. maybe we will be surprise but that is why not paying much attention to the central. i used to keep track of it cause i used to see a lot of cub game.



I think the Jays got a shot too for now. till they're 15 back with 30 to go then I think there's a chance there too.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 24, 2011)

stupid rain out 

as for Gabe...yeah .. don't go thinking that the Red Sox or Yanks are going to take the AL ..it's anyone's game come October ..


----------



## Heloves (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet White sox beat Cleveland :WOW now on to the toughest week and a half for the sox  

3 against Detroit... 3 against the Red Sox and 4 against the Yankees  ....


----------



## Nic (Jul 24, 2011)

Well i hope texas lost.  They never seem to lose unless they are playing us.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 24, 2011)

Red sox just keep on winning and winning.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

Phils keep winning and winning


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Nl Central is really tight heading into August should be interesting.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 24, 2011)

Nic said:


> Well i hope texas lost.  They never seem to lose unless they are playing us.



Texas will fade...give it time  



Murakazu said:


> Red sox just keep on winning and winning.



can't wait till we face them  then their losing will end  but so will your Yanks



Vespy89 said:


> The Nl Central is really tight heading into August should be interesting.



Pirates will pull this out


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 24, 2011)

They have got to beat the Brewers ands Cards and i don't think they have enough.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> They have got to beat the Brewers ands Cards and i don't think they have enough.



I know ..but still my heart yearns for them to make the playoffs and get swept


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 24, 2011)

Now thats not good wanting a team to get swept.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 24, 2011)

Heloves said:


> can't wait till we face them  then their losing will end  but so will your Yanks



We'll be ready when its time to face you guys. In the meantime give boston all ya got.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Now thats not good wanting a team to get swept.



I'm not delusional enough to think the first time in playoff Pirates will handle the big stage well



Murakazu said:


> We'll be ready when its time to face you guys. In the meantime give boston all ya got.



why is it we keep getting more games against your Yanks and Red Sox?


----------



## b0rt (Jul 25, 2011)

Pirates will make it to the NL Championship if they do get in. they wont be a one and done in the divisional.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

and get spanked by the phils


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

No one cares about your Phils Legend, they are old news.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

YOU FACE IS OLD NEWS


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

Roy Halladay will blow his elbow this September.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

You evil bitch


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

His durability can't last forever afterall.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

you evil hateful bastards

can we have a decade of dominance please?


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

in this modern era, you're not going to have a team dominate any decade.  Both the Red Sox and Yankees spend a ton money and maybe win once every 5-10years.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 25, 2011)

the Yanks and Sox will still win at least one each one of them might win 2.

just the way it is, 3 of the next 10 WS will probably be Sox and Yanks, just the way it is.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

We will control the NL and the NL East


----------



## b0rt (Jul 25, 2011)

yea, it'd be pretty hard to argue that too..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

The giants can challenge them if they get more hitting.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2011)

if the giants get beltran i would take them over the phillies in the nl because they have great pitching to challenge the phillies and betran will make the offense much better.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

it depends on the trade deadline deals, we are in the beltran race and looking at upton, and pence and melky


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a bad feeling Doc is going to get hurt during the playoffs this year  

also ... Beltran needs to go to the White Sox..we desperately need a bat ..since Rios and Dunn suck ass


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

will you people stop trying to jynx us


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't worry, you'll get used to it.

Hell I know I did whenever someone jinxs the yanks.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> will you people stop trying to jynx us



I'm not trying to jinx anything..when I saw the guy in Chicago ..he seemed very ..tired and pushed hard on trying to finish the game...


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Don't worry, you'll get used to it.
> 
> Hell I know I did whenever someone jinxs the yanks.



Your Yanks only jinx is the A-rod


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Your Yanks only jinx is the A-rod



We won a championship with him so that one is long gone.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Doc had heat exhaustion in 111 degree weather


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> We won a championship with him so that one is long gone.



you won despite him ...  actually you guys won thanks to Jeter 

so bow to him  !!


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

jeter is over the hill


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> Doc had heat exhaustion in 111 degree weather



Nah what I meant was ..he's the type of person who could push himself into an injury ... he's a competitor by nature .. I get the heat exhaustion part


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> jeter is over the hill



so is Shane Victorino


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> you won despite him ...  actually you guys won thanks to Jeter
> 
> so bow to him  !!



Are you kidding me? A-rod carried us in that division and championship series. We wouldn't have gotten that far without him.



Legend said:


> jeter is over the hill



He still got something left in the tank.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Nah what I meant was ..he's the type of person who could push himself into an injury ... he's a competitor by nature .. I get the heat exhaustion part


he knows his limits


Heloves said:


> so is Shane Victorino



Shane is like 27-28

dont hate lol


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> he knows his limits
> 
> 
> Shane is like 27-28
> ...



except if it's WS time..then he won't know his limits

I hate cause I jelly  ... I wish my team had yours or the Yanks offense... 

if we just could get six runs a game ..my team would be in first in the division


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Are you kidding me? A-rod carried us in that division and championship series. We wouldn't have gotten that far without him.
> 
> 
> 
> He still got something left in the tank.



He also carried his ..never mind... not worth being a jerk to Arod... but I must admit ..you guys had something with Melky Cabrera ..  why did the Yanks cut him?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> He also carried his ..never mind... not worth being a jerk to Arod... but I must admit ..you guys had something with Melky Cabrera ..  why did the Yanks cut him?



Because we had gardner and his upside was bigger. Melky had some big hits for us to win games but we could afford to give him up.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> except if it's WS time..then he won't know his limits
> 
> I hate cause I jelly  ... I wish my team had yours or the Yanks offense...


WS time id go all out myself, fuck injuries

how did you guys win in 05?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> I have a bad feeling Doc is going to get hurt during the playoffs this year
> 
> also ... Beltran needs to go to the White Sox..we desperately need a bat ..since Rios and Dunn suck ass



he said he wants to play in the nl and he has a no trade cause so he will decline any trade to the al it seems. 



Heloves said:


> He also carried his ..never mind... not worth being a jerk to Arod... but I must admit ..you guys had something with Melky Cabrera ..  why did the Yanks cut him?



he was traded because of gardner him and mely were taking at bats from each other and they had to make a choice. and gardner was chossen cause of his speed. i liked melky he was a clutch batter but gardner is really fast and a a big upside.


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still wondering how the Phils are able to pay their payroll.  There are about 10 to 15 teams in bigger markets.  Makes little sense to me.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Because we had gardner and his upside was bigger. Melky had some big hits for us to win games but we could afford to give him up.



LUCKIES ... 



Legend said:


> WS time id go all out myself, fuck injuries
> 
> how did you guys win in 05?



Buerhle, Garcia, Garland, and our pitching staff went bezonkers...that and AJ screwing over the Angles and Nic


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Nic said:


> I'm still wondering how the Phils are able to pay their payroll.  There are about 10 to 15 teams in bigger markets.  Makes little sense to me.


180some straight sell outs helps alot


Heloves said:


> Buerhle, Garcia, Garland, and our pitching staff went bezonkers...that and AJ screwing over the Angles and Nic


Then we got garcia and his arm exploded


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

Kind of funny how all three of those guys just hit their peeks that year and then quickly went downhill afterwards. 

And fuck AJ.


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> 180some straight sell outs helps alot
> 
> Then we got garcia and his arm exploded



Maybe but the way teams makes most of their money is through TV revenue and I wonder just how the Phils are able to generate enough to pay that payroll.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

there tv revenue comes from 2 channels,  mynetwork tv on tuesday's and sundays and comcast sports net which owns most of philly, the rest of the days they are supposedly getting a new deal soon, i cant even watch them since i have direct tv


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> 180some straight sell outs helps alot
> 
> Then we got garcia and his arm exploded



Yep..and then we got him back last year and he went 15-8 with a 3.85 ERA 



Nic said:


> Kind of funny how all three of those guys just hit their peeks that year and then quickly went downhill afterwards.
> 
> And fuck AJ.



Buerhle went on to hit a homerun, save a WS... pitch a perfect game and a no hitter... Buerhle is a work horse 

 you mad Nic?


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

That Bastard


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

that was complete bullshit so yes I am mad.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> That Bastard



 ..Freddy only succeeds in White Sox uni ..still you got the  best pitching staff in baseball so don't be mad



Nic said:


> that was complete bullshit so yes I am mad.



 that single play ended up sending us to the WS ... and went on to win the title :WOW


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

Vance Worley is a beast


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

so do the Pirates survive and win the division?  thoughts


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2011)

they need to make a move, if they do they can win with 88 wins


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> ..Freddy only succeeds in White Sox uni ..still you got the  best pitching staff in baseball so don't be mad
> 
> 
> 
> that single play ended up sending us to the WS ... and went on to win the title :WOW



I wonder how much the ump got paid for this.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> they need to make a move, if they do they can win with 88 wins



BJ Upton? 



Nic said:


> I wonder how much the ump got paid for this.



2 million dollars  ... kidding .. why would an ump help the White sox?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2011)

seems like the rays maybe given up on upton. they said he was drafted because he was a good athlete and they would mold him into a great baseball player. but i guess he never lived up to all his talent. but maybe in another system he can flourish and live up to his great talent. look at his brother for arizona he has been playing really good.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> they need to make a move, if they do they can win with 88 wins



i dont know if they will make a huge move and want to trade away the great talent they have in the minor leagues. maybe they should wait and not trade them and next year or the next when they come up the pirates will be really good. and become the rays. they never traded their young talent and waited till they were ready and became really good.


----------



## Nic (Jul 25, 2011)

Heloves said:


> BJ Upton?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 million dollars  ... kidding .. why would an ump help the White sox?



It's the White Sox.  1919 enough said.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Nic said:


> It's the White Sox.  1919 enough said.



 ..well played sir


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Rain delay.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Mura  ...always remember to ask if it's going to rain over here..so you can then prepare for a rain delay in NY


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Gotcha, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

White Sox vs Tigers right now ...come on Sox ..sweep the Tigers!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Yankees lead 8-1. Well, this became a blowout real quick.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yankees lead 8-1. Well, this became a blowout real quick.



I SO JELLY!!  .........

HOLY CRAP 18-1  TEXAS!!


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 25, 2011)

I think texas finally got tired, lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

Goddamn texas, who pissed you off?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

for me this is wonderful..it's happening to the Twins


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 25, 2011)

True, and you guys are beating on the tigers. Only bad thing that happened is that cleveland won.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> True, and you guys are beating on the tigers. Only bad thing that happened is that cleveland won.



Cleveland is 1-7 against us though


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

come on texas...keep scoring!!!


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

wow Pirates are beating the ATL 2-0 :WOW ..this is a fantastic night :WOW


----------



## Heloves (Jul 25, 2011)

YES ...WE BEAT THE TIGERS and have won three games in a row :WOW


----------



## b0rt (Jul 25, 2011)

Cleveland will eventually drop out of contention slowly. I'm really not too worried about them. Detroit will win the Central by about 4-5 games.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pirates still in first place and are 4-3 in this tough stretch so far.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 26, 2011)

I can only describe them in one word right now, and thats impressive.

I'm starting to seriously think they do get in the playoffs and maybe even NL Championship.

though I still like a Red Sox vs Phillies final as a predicted at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

another great pitching performance for freddy. still him and colon were great pick ups in the off season.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2011)

No doubt about that. Just kinda wondering when teams will pull the trigger on deals....


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 26, 2011)

I've never appreciated Bobby Cox this much until now. Good lord how can Fredi Gonzalez be this horrible? It's like every fan knows te Brave's weaknesses except him. Braves could even lose the wild card if they dont pull themselves together. I was fine with them not making a trade when seeing the first half but they need a trade badly.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2011)

bring cox back?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 26, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Cleveland will eventually drop out of contention slowly. I'm really not too worried about them. Detroit will win the Central by about 4-5 games.



LOL ...the Tigers usually choke by Mid august...this division is as good as ours


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2011)

sunday is the trade deadline wonder what trades will happen looks like both king felix and ubaldo are available but it will take a lot to get them.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 26, 2011)

White Sox are now 3 and 1/2 games out  hoping they get a bat :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Pirates are playing the Braves very tough hmm i think the Pirates might actually be pretty good.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2011)

Chase Utley


----------



## b0rt (Jul 26, 2011)

I want to see the Jays pursue Hunter Pence and Heath Bell if possible. both would be acceptable fits to say the very least, especially Bell. fuck, do we ever need a closer here in TO.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Weaver continues beasting. 14-4 with a 1.79 ERA.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 27, 2011)

jesus this atlanta pitt game is going on way to long


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 27, 2011)

Both teams don't wanna lose can't say i blame them both are contenders.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 27, 2011)

That was such a bs call to end the game


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jul 27, 2011)

What the F^ck!?!?

Nineteen innings, both teams demonstrating great character throughout the longest timed game for either ballclub, players getting injured through honest effort, and it ends because of the third-worst* call I've ever seen!  I'm a Braves fan, and I can't even be happy about this-that dumbass umpire (who sucked the entire game) cheapened all of it!

My condolences to any Pirates fans on this forum; you did not deserve to lose like that.  I know you're feeling worse than me, but fwiw This Braves fan is not celebrating.

I hope that spirited little girl doesn't become disenchanted with the game because of this (I think anyone who watched the game knows who I'm talking about).

* If you're wondering, the worst call was when that no-hitter was ruined last year, the second-worst was when Kent Hrbeck pulled Ron Gant off of first base during the 1991 World Series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

That was a horrendous call last night. He absolutely tagged him on the leg. How can the umpire call him safe right before he even touched home plate? No way in hell the pirates deserved that call.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Scary moment for bautista last night. Hopefully he'll be alright.

Edit: Just heard that beltran through a going away party last night and management was there at that party so today could very well be his last game as a met.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 27, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Scary moment for bautista last night. Hopefully he'll be alright.



to me it looked intentional, its as if Arrietta meant to do that. a 94 MPH fastball directly at the head. thats a c'mon man moment to say the least.

heard on the radio this morning that Bautista is fine and should be able to play today, if not then he'll for sure play tomorrow.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

another win for sabathia he has been pitching great.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 27, 2011)

And now the braves seem like the bad guys after an ump screws up the call. I agree that Lugo was out but as a fan I have to say that the ump screwed the braves with many questionable strike calls and they had to play through numorous injuries and limited players. Of course, no one is going to say anything about that because of that call but thats just how it goes I guess


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 27, 2011)

That was a bad way for that game to end but thats how it goes i guess.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Personally I think that ump should give a verbal apology to the pirates and their organization.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Blue Jays have traded for Colby Rasmus good move?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2011)

Even as a Braves fan that was a terrible call last night. The ump made bad calls all night, but that was just a horrible call.

He's on third base tonight though. Lol. Should be fun to see.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

I think the cardinals are the winners in this 3 team trade. They got edwin jackson and octavio dotel. Not sure what colby rasmus talent level is but by his stats this year they don't seem too impressive.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

no hitter by santana


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 27, 2011)

No                   hitter!


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

Thats a strange one with the wild pitch


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

the cardnals traded ramsmus to the blue jays for jackson. jackson is a good pitcher and he keeps geting traded.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 27, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> And now the braves seem like the bad guys after an ump screws up the call. I agree that Lugo was out but as a fan I have to say that the ump screwed the braves with many questionable strike calls and they had to play through numorous injuries and limited players. Of course, no one is going to say anything about that because of that call but thats just how it goes I guess



I dont blame the braves, that ump was terrible that night. Terrible strike calls.

Lugo just made himself seem like an ass but considering the time it was then it happens.



Super Mike said:


> Even as a Braves fan that was a terrible call last night. The ump made bad calls all night, but that was just a horrible call.
> 
> He's on third base tonight though. Lol. Should be fun to see.



There should be no reason why he is still in this series

He needed to be replaced


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Ervin making me proud.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 27, 2011)

thank you Angels ..now if only the Sox can hang on to beat the Tigers...then our seven game series against Yanks and Red Sox can begin


----------



## Heloves (Jul 27, 2011)

fuck yes :WOW  WE GOT RID OF MARK TEAHEN .. and we got Jason Fraser and a pitching prospect


----------



## Heloves (Jul 27, 2011)

WHITE SOX WIN!!!  and with Cleveland losing .. we make up ground


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't believe we're only 2 and 1/2 games out.  Our Starting pitching is keeping us in the race. lol


----------



## Heloves (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> I can't believe we're only 2 and 1/2 games out.  Our Starting pitching is keeping us in the race. lol



thank you Angels and Nic  ..you allowed us to get closer to Cleveland


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Kinda sucks we had to be the team that broke seattle's losing streak. Bullpen just crumbled in the seventh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

So it sounds like its not official yet until beltran oks the deal but it seems like he is headed to san francisco for the giants top pitching prospect zack wheeler.


----------



## Nic (Jul 27, 2011)

Heloves said:


> thank you Angels and Nic  ..you allowed us to get closer to Cleveland


well Cleveland got fucked over.  They had to face Haren(pitched a 1 hitter/0BB earlier this year against them)/Weaver/and now Santana. lol


----------



## b0rt (Jul 27, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Blue Jays have traded for Colby Rasmus good move?



excellent move imo.

we got rid of some bullpen pitchers we didn't even need and Corey Patterson who has been in a HUGEEEE slump the past couple months. with Rasmus, Davis, Snyder thing we wont need Corey anyway..

the White Sox got J-Fray who is one of our best bullpen pitchers and Zach Stewart, Zach is alright and if Chicago gives him a chance he can be a 10-12 win pitcher in the future.

and Mark Teahan.. the numbers this year are far from impressive but he's a Canadian going to the only Canadian city with a team, he should be a good fit for now and should have no problem in possible future backup roles if he subs with Edwin Encarnacion some games, plays DH or gives Brett Lowrie a chance once he's called up if we end up out of the playoff race.

Blue Jays win on this day, Cards kinda got the shit end of the stick outta the little 3-team trade since Edwin Jackson did end up on St. Louis.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh and the Pirates and braves are in another extra inning game tonight


----------



## Heloves (Jul 27, 2011)

Nic said:


> well Cleveland got fucked over.  They had to face Haren(pitched a 1 hitter/0BB earlier this year against them)/Weaver/and now Santana. lol



I'm glad they did ... had we won yesterday ..we would be 2 1/2 games back 

thanks for J-Fray and this young prospect..with Don Cooper as pitching coach ..this kid will do fine in the future


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck yeah Ervin Santana.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 28, 2011)

C'MON ANGELS!!  ... beat the Tigers!!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2011)

wonder if the yank will trade for any pitching or another bat.


----------



## Nic (Jul 29, 2011)

chatwood going tonight.  Meh we'll see.   His Whip is horrendous but his era respectable for a 21 year old rookie.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 29, 2011)

I am rooting for the Angles hard today 

also hoping we beat the Red sox


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder if the yank will trade for any pitching or another bat.



They're going to make a trade but it's going to be for a bullpen arm if they can't get a starter.

I mean they have chips. They have a lot of chips but I don't think Ubaldo is the guy you go and cash them in for. 

Montero, Bettances, Banuelos and maybe Nunez? Throw in the fact that Gardner is cost controlled and cheap right now too. I mean the Yanks have chips it's not like the Red Sox who have like jack shit at the moment. Still who's available or worth it?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2011)

maybe the yanks can trade for SD reliever bell and maybe they will get kuroda from the dodgers.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

We got Pence

But our Future


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2011)

Legend said:


> We got Pence
> 
> But our Future



Cosart is alright but the fact is that where are you going to put him? You have money and your rotation has Cliff Lee, Hamels, and the best pitcher in the NL Roy Halladay as it's 3 headed monster for the first half of the decade. Hunter Pence is cost controlled and when Dominic Brown gets it together your outfield is going to be monstrous. Pence, Victorino, and Brown.

Gardner, Granderson, and Swisher is still better though


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2011)

Meet us in the playoffs and we'll see


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> Meet us in the playoffs and we'll see



You have the three better pitchers to throw out... So yea you're right I don't want to see you. No one in baseball except for the San Francisco Giants wants to see you.

But my team has better hitting then your team. If only the post season actually came down to that.

On paper you kill our pitching. Their is just no way the Yankees can hope to send out Freddy Garcia, AJ Burnett, Bartolo Colon, and CC Sabathia... I mean those guys have been good but it's different when it's Halladay, Lee, Hamels... Until the innings catch up to those guys...

And they have the whole hungry thing going for them which sucks dick. Halladay and Lee are going to be nasty in the playoffs, I hate it. Neither one has won a WS and both of them are going to go out there and try to outdo each other.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2011)

dont forget about Oswalt and Worley


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2011)

Legend said:


> dont forget about Oswalt and Worley



Oswalt has to come back and be himself again to be of any use. I mean he probably will be fine but his back kept him out for a while. That's not a good injury to have because if it locks up on you then you're missing a start.

Worley is pretty much a rookie and he's been really good but he's going to the pen in postseason. You don't carry all 5 of your guys for the post-season rotation.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2011)

Just saying we have the depth


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, we are thoroughly raping the orioles in this 2nd game of the doubleheader.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 30, 2011)

we're losing to the Carmine


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 30, 2011)

Heloves said:


> we're losing to the Carmine



Dammit no! I need you guys to beat the red sox.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2011)

God damn you, Derek Holland... make up your mind.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Dammit no! I need you guys to beat the red sox.



4-1 Red sox bro ...we beat them yesterday


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

reports say the indians were close to getting jimenez from the Rockies

yanks seem out cause the Rockies want montero, nova, and betances


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 30, 2011)

That would be a pretty good snag for the Tribe if they get him.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 30, 2011)

Told you Vespy ..Tribe gonna fall out of the running soon


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 30, 2011)

Did i mention i don't like the white sox?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

so the Indians got ubaldo but it looks like they gave all the best players in their farm system


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah that will probably come back and bite them eventually.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2011)

Rich Harden: this year's Jeff Suppan. Whatever, Theo.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 30, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Did i mention i don't like the white sox?



wait...why?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2011)

Pomeranz has easily got ace potential. Number 3 floor in a perfect world... 

Ubaldo's stuff is down. I don't know I just don't like him and I think it's a bad trade.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah Ubaldo may have been the most overrated pitcher in this  year's trade deadline


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

He's not overrated he's just not worth a king's ransom given his velo drop. He still is striking guys out the same clip he has for pretty much his whole career. He's walking less batters but he went from a 96 average on his fastball to a 93. Guys are making more contact against him this year, but he plays at Coors... Just that whenever a guy sees a velo drop like that I worry. It's the lowest his velocity has been since he came into the league. 

I wanted him but not for the price they were asking. I would have done it if they would have taken Hughes,Nunez, Montero, and Romine.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Yeah Ubaldo may have been the most overrated pitcher in this  year's trade deadline



he is not overrated he is young and has good stuff he is a number 2 imo just that the rockies wanted a lot for him that a number one would cost. but if someone was willing to pay the price why not. he is a good pitcher and will benefit from leaving coors. but the decline in speed is scary. but they wanted to much 4 top notch prospects was to much.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 31, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> He's not overrated he's just not worth a king's ransom given his velo drop. He still is striking guys out the same clip he has for pretty much his whole career. He's walking less batters but he went from a 96 average on his fastball to a 93. Guys are making more contact against him this year, but he plays at Coors... Just that whenever a guy sees a velo drop like that I worry. It's the lowest his velocity has been since he came into the league.
> 
> I wanted him but not for the price they were asking. I would have done it if they would have taken Hughes,Nunez, Montero, and Romine.



well 93 is still fast..    maybe I did overreact..its just that he's also getting pounded a lot more this year


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2011)

Pence got a RBI hit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

Heloves said:


> well 93 is still fast..    maybe I did overreact..its just that he's also getting pounded a lot more this year



Yea but the fact that he is averaging 93 means he is hitting 91-92 with some of those fastballs. Fangraphs differentiates fastballs. That's a far cry from the 96 he averaged last year. This is the "slowest" his velocity has been his whole career. 93 was probably the lowest he hit with his fastball last year. He is getting hit more this year, they're making more contact on him. His ERA will fall in a different ballpark and he isn't as bad as his record but that drop in velocity is alarming. He's one of the top 20 pitchers in the game probably though.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 31, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea but the fact that he is averaging 93 means he is hitting 91-92 with some of those fastballs. Fangraphs differentiates fastballs. That's a far cry from the 96 he averaged last year. This is the "slowest" his velocity has been his whole career. 93 was probably the lowest he hit with his fastball last year. He is getting hit more this year, they're making more contact on him. His ERA will fall in a different ballpark and he isn't as bad as his record but that drop in velocity is alarming. He's one of the top 20 pitchers in the game probably though.



we'll see though..he hasn't been in a pennant race before ..has he?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2011)

Heloves said:


> we'll see though..he hasn't been in a pennant race before ..has he?



He's been in two. The year they went to the world series and last year the Rockies were in it down to the wire.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 31, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> He's been in two. The year they went to the world series and last year the Rockies were in it down to the wire.



OH... then it sounds like a good pickup now 

and we lose to the carmine again


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 31, 2011)

Heloves said:


> OH... then it sounds like a good pickup now
> 
> and we lose to the carmine again



Dammit I was hoping you'd beat them today.

Well get ready for a four game set with yours truly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2011)

Bourne on the Braves... good move.


Bedard on the Sox... I didn't even get to celebrate the Harden deal falling through and they hit me with this bollocks.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 31, 2011)

Got swept by philies 

i was hoping we could take one from them

we have an easy week at least this week to make up for some of the losses(cubs and padres)

after that though we dont have another easy team till end of august uggggggggh


----------



## Heloves (Jul 31, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Dammit I was hoping you'd beat them today.
> 
> Well get ready for a four game set with yours truly.



we have to sweep you guys  ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 31, 2011)

Heloves said:


> we have to sweep you guys  ...



Theres no way in hell thats happening. You do realize that, right?


----------



## Heloves (Jul 31, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Theres no way in hell thats happening. You do realize that, right?



and if it does happen? ...


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2011)

Rauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 31, 2011)

Heloves said:


> and if it does happen? ...



It *won't* happen. I guarantee it.


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> Bourne on the Braves... good move.
> 
> 
> Bedard on the Sox... I didn't even get to celebrate the Harden deal falling through and they hit me with this bollocks.



Yeah I'm rather confus in all of this.  Was he really necessary?



Murakazu said:


> It *won't* happen. I guarantee it.



Save your beatings for when Boston comes to beat you like you owe them money.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Save your beatings for when Boston comes to beat you like you owe them money.



Ya know what, I gotta man up and say I can't talk shit about boston because they have owned us this year. I am looking to forward to playing you guys though.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2011)

same thing happen last year the redsox won the first 8 games then the yankees won most of the rest of the games in the season. i expect the same this year.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

i hope we do good in colorado


----------



## Mael (Aug 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> same thing happen last year the redsox won the first 8 games then the yankees won most of the rest of the games in the season. i expect the same this year.



Except not. 

This coming series, I expect 2:1.

Still got Gonzo, homeboy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> Except not.
> 
> This coming series, I expect 2:1.
> 
> Still got Gonzo, homeboy.



Gonzo did become your x-factor to match tex so I'll give ya that.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 1, 2011)

Pirates were absolutely useless against the phillies. Braves cant depend on extra help. Looks like the phillies have that division locked already.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

They didnt stand a chance


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking for at least three wins against chicago this week.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't believe the Jimenez trade. He's been shaky this year and... what would they have after him? I guess they're trying to build for the playoffs like the Giants are.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 1, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> Pirates were absolutely useless against the phillies. Braves cant depend on extra help. Looks like the phillies have that division locked already.


i was hoping to get the last game, i wasnt expecting to beat RH or Lee

i wanted them to be more help


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

Wasnt gonna happen


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn, mike pelfrey just hit a ball 400 ft. Though it is citi field so it was an out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, I can see why the white sox fans boo adam dunn.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

fUCK YOU ADAM DUNN!!! 

Hey Mura


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Heloves said:


> fUCK YOU ADAM DUNN!!!
> 
> Hey Mura



lol sup.

Say why did you guys just bunt down 3-0?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> lol sup.
> 
> Say why did you guys just bunt down 3-0?



at this point I don't know what any of the Chicago teams are thinking dude..

 ..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

So a big thing that the yankee announcers have been told by the white sox people is that peavy starts to burn out when he gets to 75 pitches. Is that true?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So a big thing that the yankee announcers have been told by the white sox people is that peavy starts to burn out when he gets to 75 pitches. Is that true?



actually he starts to burn out by the fifth inning.. but he has had a complete game this year ..so not always


----------



## Heloves (Aug 1, 2011)

wow Dunn.. you really suck balls


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like peavy got stronger as the game went on but thats probably it for him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Dunn looked overpowered in the 8th. He looks totally lost up there.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is the AL central still a 3-team race?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2011)

I see the Red Sox medical staff strikes again. 


And the Trevor Cahill rollercoaster continues...


----------



## LaZetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

Marlins won with a grandslam to New york mets 7-3 last enning I THINK. But they did win.


----------



## Legend (Aug 1, 2011)

Victorino

Mayberry


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 2, 2011)

What do you mean you think? They did


I mean

Daniel Murphy is like a freaking disaster waiting to happen every game


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 2, 2011)

D-Backs vs Giants for NL west will be good until the end of the season.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2011)

16 wins for cc 23 a big possibility


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

With a 2.55 ERA to boot. I think weaver can still overtake him though. His ERA is absurd.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 2, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Is the AL central still a 3-team race?



Nah ..the Tigers got this  

cause Cleveland is still a team not to be trusted .. 

White sox fading thanks to the Carmine and Yankees....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

The hell, a rain delay and theres no rain right now? That radar better be right.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 2, 2011)

nice win vs Tampa.

Romero pitched 8 and had a 1 hitter. nice job Ricky!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2011)

The Cy Young is Sabathia's to lose. He has the highest WAR in baseball, the lowest FIP of any starter, the most wins, all in the biggest pressure cooker in sports. He satisfies the sabermetric crowd and the old school counting stat guys. He is the best pitcher in baseball period. Their is not a single pitcher better than CC Sabathia through the first 110 games of the season. These last 50 some odd games he's got like 10 starts left and I think the rate he's going at this is his year.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd still take Verlander without hesitation, but the Sabathia's the frontrunner right now, yes.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

Dem Phils


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nats have been doing the Phillies a favor by beating Atlanta


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes they have its a 7 or 8 game lead


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 2, 2011)

It's just weird that Braves can beat my Nats when they don't have to but when they do they can't beat them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2011)

Ellsbury's first ever walk-off hit.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2011)

Go Nats


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Going for the sweep today of the Braves hopefully we can get it done


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Please do


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

well ..I have no more hope for the Sox .... oh well now I can accept them losing and not meaning a damn thing :WOW


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

Heloves said:


> well ..I have no more hope for the Sox .... oh well now I can accept them losing and not meaning a damn thing :WOW



Facing the red sox and yankees back to back is gonna hurt any team, let alone the white sox.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

D-Backs beating the Giants could be tied for the NL west lead if they win.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Facing the red sox and yankees back to back is gonna hurt any team, let alone the white sox.



at least our guys fight hard against you guys  I have no shame in losing to Yanks and Sox by two runs 

cause I know you guys could blow the hell up a team .. 

even though today you guys beat us by six runs


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

D-Backs tied for first place in the NL west hard to believe after the season they had last year.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like Giants won't  repeat  ... so now Phillies have no serious threat to stop them


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah not in the NL no one will stop the Phillies until they get to the world series then they might have some issues.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

Yanks or Red will take advantage of their other pitchers


----------



## b0rt (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it'll be Red Sox vs Phillies.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah that will probably be the world series we see and it will go 7 games.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

the rockies dont want anymore ryan howard


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would figure the Rockies don't want anymore of that Phillies line-up geez.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

Exactly

on to Frisco


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

The only chance anyone has against that line-up is to outpitch and outhit them which is easier said then done.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

that is true


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

The Brewers might be able to outhit you all they have quite the offense.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

our pitchers will negate their hitting


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh man good point i still think you all will have issues with the Giants


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

the thing about the giants is they havent faced our best 3 in a row


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm true we will just have to wait and see for that epic clash.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

we about to lose our fifth straight :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tigers running away with that division


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep..looks like it .. I still think Verlander uses HGH...


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

What makes you think that?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

how do you still throw 101 mph at the 9th inning?


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

He is very durable maybe thats how he's able to still throw so hard late in games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

WHY A-ROD WHY? Why the hell can't you stay out of trouble for once in your life!?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> He is very durable maybe thats how he's able to still throw so hard late in games.



He's been injured before though   I don't buy that..not even CC throws 97 once it's the eight or ninth inning 



Murakazu said:


> WHY A-ROD WHY? Why the hell can't you stay out of trouble for once in your life!?



cause A-Rod is an asshole


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

then they should test Verlander for HGH but regardless the guy is a stud.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

Heloves said:


> cause A-Rod is an asshole



At this point I want David wright more than A-rod.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

thats serious business if he did participate in those games thats what at least a 50 game suspension?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> then they should test Verlander for HGH but regardless the guy is a stud.



he has awesome off speed..but his fastball.. is what makes me suspicious .. 



Murakazu said:


> At this point I want David wright more than A-rod.



You guys will be fine bro ... he just is a knucklehead ... he's someone you can't give hype cause he'll buy into his unstoppable mantra


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

And thats my point his off-speed stuff is enough to get you out the fastball is just extra


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't know what MLB rules state how long the suspension is for illegal gambling. If its something like 50 games we would take a big hit for the division at the least.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> And thats my point his off-speed stuff is enough to get you out the fastball is just extra



what would you think if it turns out he is using HGH?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

Heloves said:


> what would you think if it turns out he is using HGH?



No way we're gonna find that out until the union allows blood testing for HGH. I doubt thats gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would be disapointed that he needed the help of HGH just to get ahead cause i enjoy seeing him pitch such an amazing talent.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah you're right..anyways.. the Yanks need to get a 3rd baseman


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

They have one he's just on the DL and will be coming back mid-August if he's not suspended of course.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

nice one vespy ... well they need to grab one from the waivers ..


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Why? there doing just fine without him they can fill that spot with someone from the minors until-A-rod returns.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah but putting a youngster from the minors during a pennant race isn't a bright idea


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2011)

We have eduardo nunez or eric chavez to fill in until A-rod comes back so I'm not worried.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yanks pounding the White Sox 13-1 geez


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

my fantasy team needs a-rod


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 3, 2011)

AJ Burnett pisses me off. Couldnt even get strike one.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

they wont find nothing of a rod but he needs to stay out of trouble. he seems to find it everywhere.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2011)

damn burnett the team scored 18 runs and he could not even pitch 5 innings to win the game. he should be taken off as a starter and bring up one of the good pitching prospects in the minor league. or just stay with cc, nova, huges, colon and freddy as starters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Burnett utterly failed last night. Maybe girardi needs to send a message to him and skip his next start. The fact that he has a big contract is meaningless anymore so that shouldn't warrant anything. If the playoffs started now girardi should leave him off the roster.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 4, 2011)

A.J. starts the season on fire but then he just seems to fall off there is no real excuse for it.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 4, 2011)

Man, ESPN is full of shit heads.  This whole A-Rod thing turns out to be a non story.  The source says this game happened in _early_ November '09, guess where A-Rod was in _early_ November 09?

And no, A-Rod would not get suspended for this.  The union would be on their ass, if they tried.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Its just another distraction caused by A-rod is what gets me. Thats not what we need right now when we're trying to catch the red sox and our rotation is looking sub-par.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Its just another distraction caused by A-rod is what gets me. Thats not what we need right now when we're trying to catch the red sox and our rotation is looking sub-par.



I don't see how you blame A-Rod, for a rag paper making shit up?

How is that his fault?

Don't even start on the rotation, BS.  Besides head case Burnett, everyone has pitched just fine.  Considering they have the 6th best ERA in the whole league and what not.


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

Giants vs Phils


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Berserk said:


> I don't see how you blame A-Rod, for a rag paper making shit up?
> 
> How is that his fault?



Its not really blaming him as much as him being involved in it. I just thought he would've known by now not to get in trouble in such a huge market. If it happened in 2009 then the union can't do anything about it I think.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Its not really blaming him as much as him being involved in it. I just thought he would've known by now not to get in trouble in such a huge market. If it happened in 2009 then the union can't do anything about it I think.



Are you even reading what I posted?  It's a non story.  None of this happened.  The game was in early November '09, the same time the Yankees were winning a World Series.

Wow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

I never count anything out when it comes to A-rod. I always have to keep my guard up. If its a non story then great, I hope he comes off the DL and helps us soon.


----------



## Berserk (Aug 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I never count anything out when it comes to A-rod. I always have to keep my guard up. If its a non story then great, I hope he comes off the DL and helps us soon.



Oh please.  Hurr durr A-Rod bad.  I just don't get the shit the guy gets for doing nothing.

This guy said it best:





> If this were Big Papi,not Arod, it would be a laugh and then it would disappear. If it were Longoria or Braun, it would be nothing. If it were Verlander or Halladay, corny "Aces with Aces" headlines.
> 
> Arod...slamtastic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

Sometimes A-rod just gets a bad rap because of who he is and where he is playing. Just comes with playing in new york I guess.

So, looks like paul konerko is back in the white sox lineup. A historical yankee killer so it could be tough tonight.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2011)

nice game by nova he has been pitching really good. our 6 man rotation has been good so far.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2011)

He can still go out there for the 8th so I don't think he is done yet. The 6 man rotation I don't like. Personally I'd sit A.J. for nova but thats not going to happen.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2011)

i would sit him as well. maybe in september with the call ups. i have heard the prospect banuelos is really good. he is 20 years old and he trows in the mid 90s constantly. but at least with the 6 man rotation they will be rested for october.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess it's time to fire Kenny williams and Ozzie guillen...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2011)

yankees sweep it seems


----------



## Heloves (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah ..and with that ..the sox are done for the year 

Time to start sitting the vets down and preparing for next year


----------



## b0rt (Aug 5, 2011)

Blue Jays upcoming schedule is extremely favorable.

Baltimore, Oakland, LA Angels, Seattle, Oakland (again)

these 5 series will determine our fate for this year. if all goes well we could be right on the ass of whoever is leading the AL East!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

Berserk said:


> Man, ESPN is full of shit heads.  This whole A-Rod thing turns out to be a non story.  The source says this game happened in _early_ November '09, guess where A-Rod was in _early_ November 09?
> 
> And no, A-Rod would not get suspended for this.  The union would be on their ass, if they tried.



That's hilarious. Really? You know it's not just the one game with the cocaine use. It was a bunch of games, he just didn't happen to be at that particular one.



Murakazu said:


> Its just another distraction caused by A-rod is what gets me. Thats not what we need right now when we're trying to catch the red sox and our rotation is looking sub-par.



Yea because the fact that he has been one of the most valuable players in baseball doesn't mean squat. He's such a distraction. Last time he was a "distraction" he was the clutches player in baseball and we won the World Series. You realize every starter on the Yankees has an ERA or FIP under 4.5 with the exception of AJ who has one at 4.6

Yea he's so terrible 



Murakazu said:


> I never count anything out when it comes to A-rod. I always have to keep my guard up. If its a non story then great, I hope he comes off the DL and helps us soon.



Because he didn't put the team on his back in 2009 and come through in virtually every big spot to win the World Series. Have you watched baseball lately? 



Murakazu said:


> He can still go out there for the 8th so I don't think he is done yet. The 6 man rotation I don't like. Personally I'd sit A.J. for nova but thats not going to happen.



You said we have subpar pitching but have you seen the numbers and performances Bartolo, Freddy, and CC are putting up? The fact that they are 3 of the top 30 best pitchers in the AL. Do you realize how good that is?FHow much better that is than sub-par or how astronomically better this is than anyone expected. They're not doing better than expectations they're right up there with the best pitching staffs in the AL.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea because the fact that he has been one of the most valuable players in baseball doesn't mean squat. He's such a distraction. Last time he was a "distraction" he was the clutches player in baseball and we won the World Series. You realize every starter on the Yankees has an ERA or FIP under 4.5 with the exception of AJ who has one at 4.6
> 
> Yea he's so terrible



I never said that he was terrible. He has been very productive for us, thats just you putting words in my mouth. It may have been me overreacting on the moment but I know without A-rod we weren't winning that championship.





SoulTaker said:


> Because he didn't put the team on his back in 2009 and come through in virtually every big spot to win the World Series. Have you watched baseball lately?



I know all too well what he did for us in 2009. I just have to remember that he is a high class new york superstar. Sometimes that turns on him.





SoulTaker said:


> You said we have subpar pitching but have you seen the numbers and performances Bartolo, Freddy, and CC are putting up? The fact that they are 3 of the top 30 best pitchers in the AL. Do you realize how good that is?FHow much better that is than sub-par or how astronomically better this is than anyone expected. They're not doing better than expectations they're right up there with the best pitching staffs in the AL.



Now in terms of this statement, this has nothing to do with what you quoted me. I just said that I don't like the idea of a six man rotation because C.C. wouldn't go every five days and I want him to go out there as much as possible and I wouldn't want to mess with his rhythm. Nova pitched great last night and A.J. couldn't get out of his own way. I'd rather nova then A.J at this point.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I never said that he was terrible. He has been very productive for us, thats just you putting words in my mouth. It may have been me overreacting on the moment but I know without A-rod we weren't winning that championship.




It's the way you're acting and speaking about him, as if it's so bad to have on the team. Like he's some kind of headache. The fact is that he is a necessary cog of the team and you seem to neglect to mention it, instead deciding to call him a "distraction".



Murakazu said:


> I know all too well what he did for us in 2009. I just have to remember that he is a high class new york superstar. Sometimes that turns on him.



So why are you acting like he's a headache? I'm not putting words in your mouth it's what can be inferred and what you implied. Don't be one of those fans that gives A-Rod a hard time because he gets paid alot.




Murakazu said:


> Now in terms of this statement, this has nothing to do with what you quoted me. I just said that I don't like the idea of a six man rotation because C.C. wouldn't go every five days and I want him to go out there as much as possible and I wouldn't want to mess with his rhythm. Nova pitched great last night and A.J. couldn't get out of his own way. I'd rather nova then A.J at this point.



No you said the the rotation was subpar. That's completely not factual though. 

If they do a six man rotation Girardi said CC would stay on schedule and someone would get a rest day or skipped. Their is Good AJ and Bad AJ, you stick with him for better or for worse because when he is good he is really really good. He's started games in the World Series. Ivan Nova has never been in a big league pennant race or pitched in a truly big spot. You should read more and look more into situations before saying stuff is my point. You said a lot of stuff that's really in the moment or just wrong.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> It's the way you're acting and speaking about him, as if it's so bad to have on the team. Like he's some kind of headache. The fact is that he is a necessary cog of the team and you seem to neglect to mention it, instead deciding to call him a "distraction".



I don't try to treat A-rod like he is a headache. I like A-rod and what he has done for us. I realize with A-rod playing, we are a better team than without him.





SoulTaker said:


> So why are you acting like he's a headache? I'm not putting words in your mouth it's what can be inferred and what you implied. Don't be one of those fans that gives A-Rod a hard time because he gets paid alot.



The amount that he gets paid doesn't matter to me. I don't judge a player based on that rather I judge based on what they do on the field. Thus, A-rod has done great things for us on the field so I respect and like him.






SoulTaker said:


> No you said the the rotation was subpar. That's completely not factual though.
> 
> If they do a six man rotation Girardi said CC would stay on schedule and someone would get a rest day or skipped. Their is Good AJ and Bad AJ, you stick with him for better or for worse because when he is good he is really really good. He's started games in the World Series. Ivan Nova has never been in a big league pennant race or pitched in a truly big spot. You should read more and look more into situations before saying stuff is my point. You said a lot of stuff that's really in the moment or just wrong.



I say subpar because can colon and garcia really continue like they have through august and september? Will they run out of gas in october? I don't like the notion of skipping starters because whoever does get rested or skipped will have extra days off and it can affect their performance. I learned that through seeing mike mussina. I understand the thought of good AJ and bad AJ during the season but during the playoffs? Can you really take that chance? AJ was very good in 2009 so I didn't have any problems that year but these last two years don't look very good. You may have a point that I overreact when things happen at that moment but then when time has passed I try to look into it objectively. This whole thing with A-rod has passed and I'm looking at it more logically and I see its a non issue.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

Bartolo and Freddy have done nothing to suggest they can't continue their performance. Especially Freddy Garcia who has just been junkballing his way through lineups. Bartolo's stuff is better than it's been in years. The fact is you hope one doesn't go down but you look and see the depth you have with them then you kind of take a deep breath. It's the same with any other starter not named CC Sabathia or Roy Halladay or Justin Verlander or Felix Hernandez. You can't look at it like that because their are few guys you don't worry about. The fact is that you have to look at their velocity and see how it's holding up. Bartolo and Freddy's velocity has been the same almost all year.

Mike Mussina was a "creature of habit". That's just how he was, but the fact is that some people can use that extra day to get the stress taken off their arm. The way people are about innings you might as well have a six man rotation. That was partly sarcastic... but the thing is that you want CC to have a rhythm but you also want him to stay fresh. The thing is he has been throwing the same number of pitches every time out basically.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

WE COMING FOR YOU GIANTS!!!


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 5, 2011)

The Giants gonna get got like they did last night.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lee was just so majestic but what can i say i am a sucker for great pitching.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

Niiice choice


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 5, 2011)

Perhaps i will pick them to win the world series hmmmm


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

Legend, if we meet you in the world series its on like donkey kong.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

Who is your squad again?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

Yankees.

I'm saying shit about my team all the time, how can you not know.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yankee's vs Phillies in the world series rematch of the 09 series i would enjoy that


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

i dont care about the AL


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> i dont care about the AL



So you like watching the pitcher go up to the plate and flail around like a dead magikarp?


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

actually our pitchers hit pretty well


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> actually our pitchers hit pretty well



It's just a free out. Seriously a pitcher that hit's well is a pitcher that hits like .200

I just don't buy into the old school thing. I like the DH and knowing that our pitchers have a much harder time than yours.

AL Pitchers are built better. Unless your name is Barry Zito you don't suck when going from the AL-NL.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

cliff hits really well


----------



## Berserk (Aug 5, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> That's hilarious. Really? You know it's not just the one game with the cocaine use. It was a bunch of games, *he just didn't happen to be at that particular one.*



Yeah, and that's the game ESPN was running all those bullshit articles on.  Not seeing whats funny about that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

Berserk said:


> Yeah, and that's the game ESPN was running all those bullshit articles on.  Not seeing whats funny about that.



It's funny for the exact reason you just stated. They took the story and ran with it, but the fact is that he was still at the poker games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

Pretty interesting that carl crawford is having this bad a year.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

still doing better than Adam Dunn though Mura


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

The best hitting pitcher is Carlos Zambrano ... that dude can knock them out the park or get a hit...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

Heloves said:


> still doing better than Adam Dunn though Mura



Thats true, you got a point there. God I just wonder what the hell happened to adam dunn.

We got bases loaded nobody out against lester in a 2-1 red sox lead.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Thats true, you got a point there. God I just wonder what the hell happened to adam dunn.
> 
> We got bases loaded nobody out against lester in a 2-1 red sox lead.



He just relaxed .. 

well it's Yanks vs Red sox ALCS..no denying it...


----------



## Mael (Aug 5, 2011)

Lester.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 5, 2011)

And Mo seals the deal. He can paint the outside corner as good as anyone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> And Mo seals the deal. He can paint the outside corner as better than anyone.



Thought I'd fix it for you.

Good win. Let's Go Yanks.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

nice win for the yanks with cc pitching tomorrow.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2011)

i told you guys the giants dont want none, they are head hunting now


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2011)

Weaver with 9 shut out innings bringing down his ERA to 1.78, only problem is, the game is tied 0-0.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt9QRhb8N9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 6, 2011)

Hit him blatantly, like the bitch he is. And their catcher was hopping around like he was ready to fight, yet didn't accomplish shit.



We won (_again_), they mad. The end.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2011)

Whiteside


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 6, 2011)

I know they've been doing this for a while now but talking to the manager when the game is going on annoys me.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 6, 2011)

Mael said:


> Lester.


CC


----------



## Nic (Aug 6, 2011)

well this screwed his chances for the Cy Young. 


Weaver is the stud.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2011)

9 in a row


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

Phillies wouldn't stand a chance in the AL


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

That is where you are wrong my friend

since our manager was a AL guy, we play like a AL team

so in theory if you take a pitcher out of our lineup and add one of our bench guys, that gives us atleast 3 extra outs to work with so our offense would be much better and our pitchers will be able to rest more making the opposing hitter's lives a living hell


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> That is where you are wrong my friend
> 
> since our manager was a AL guy, we play like a AL team
> 
> so in theory if you take a pitcher out of our lineup and add one of our bench guys, that gives us atleast 3 extra outs to work with so our offense would be much better and our pitchers will be able to rest more making the opposing hitter's lives a living hell



 what are the chances that the 3 extra outs ..don't ruin the rest of the lineup


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

not very likely


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

dammit.. ..it's true


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

The phillies wouldn't be dominating the AL like they do the NL. The AL teams can hit better. You'd have to face strong hitting teams like the yankees, red sox, and rangers. There is no NL team that can hit like those three. The phillies starting staff and bullpen will at the very least work a lot harder as well to get through those tough lineups.


----------



## Nic (Aug 7, 2011)

Weaver's ERA is quite absurd considering he pitches in the AL.  I wonder what it would be if he pitched in the NL.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Nic said:


> Weaver's ERA is quite absurd considering he pitches in the AL.  I wonder what it would be if he pitched in the NL.



Yes we all know weaver's ERA is ridiculous.

Quite amazing though that you guys are just 1 game back of texas. You guys gotta win the division though. No way you'll catch up to the wildcard leader.


----------



## Nic (Aug 7, 2011)

It  provides a nice change from the usual Red Sox, Yank, and Philly wanking that goes on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2011)

First and foremost CC is still the front runner for the Cy Young. He has the highest WAR of any pitcher, has more innings than anyone as well. Despite his struggle against the Red Sox he has still been amazing and pitches in the toughest division in all of Baseball.

If the Phillies were in the AL they would be the first place team in every division not named the AL East. Their pitching isn't just NL pitching, it is one of the three best staffs in all of baseball.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Did utley just throw his bat towards lincecum?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't believe the White sox swept the Twins..somebody pinch me


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Did utley just throw his bat towards lincecum?



you saw nothing


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> you saw nothing



Wait what??? Really? Jayson Werth bangs his wife and he does jack shit but he throws a bat at the biggest hippy in the MLB? Where are Chase's priorities? Where are they Legend!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

what's up with the Giants and Phillies duking it out all of a sudden? 

is it their plan to get ESPN to stop talking Yanks and SOx and talk about them?


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Wait what??? Really? Jayson Werth bangs his wife and he does jack shit but he throws a bat at the biggest hippy in the MLB? Where are Chase's priorities? Where are they Legend!?!?!!?!?


The golden trophy


Heloves said:


> what's up with the Giants and Phillies duking it out all of a sudden?
> 
> is it their plan to get ESPN to stop talking Yanks and SOx and talk about them?


YES


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Idk why but I :rofl at that Legend.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

have fun with that


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> The golden trophy
> 
> YES



Loving it ... I wish more baseball teams fought with each other


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

The reds and cardinals was nasty


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

I could appreciate a very hard fueled rivalry ..not one that people say..oh look it's a rival game and it don't mean jack to the players or fans


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

the yanks and the sox died down


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

it's cause ESPN soaked the fun out of that rivalry ... 

I actually got a bit into it in 2007 ..after that... well I stayed away from those games ...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2011)

I think the WBC has kind of watered down the rivalries a bit too. Just look at Jeter and Pedroia those guys are friends. It's just that the teams are too buddy buddy lately and I think it's taken away from the hate. I hate the Red Sox but I don't feel like everyone on the team hates them, case and point Jeter. I don't know the Yankees have a lot more fire now than they ever had under Torre. I think the rivalry just needs another combustible moment.

Girardi is one angry son of a bitch. It wouldn't surprise me if he could get something going in the rivalry.

Cards and Reds is a nasty rivalry. They really truly hate each other. Brandon Phillips and Votto talk so much shit on the Cardinals it's just...WOW.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the WBC has kind of watered down the rivalries a bit too. Just look at Jeter and Pedroia those guys are friends. It's just that the teams are too buddy buddy lately and I think it's taken away from the hate. I hate the Red Sox but I don't feel like everyone on the team hates them, case and point Jeter. I don't know the Yankees have a lot more fire now than they ever had under Torre. I think the rivalry just needs another combustible moment.
> 
> Girardi is one angry son of a bitch. It wouldn't surprise me if he could get something going in the rivalry.
> 
> Cards and Reds is a nasty rivalry. They really truly hate each other. Brandon Phillips and Votto talk so much shit on the Cardinals it's just...WOW.



 well I would love to see more Cards vs Reds now


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

Phillies and Giants

Marlins and Giants

Giants and Dodgers


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't want to see Giants vs Dodgers..too boring 

and so is the Marlins vs Giants 

I would also like to see more Oakland vs Angels


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2011)

Well the Dodgers/Giants due to the fan thing

Marlins/Giants due to the Posey incident


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

Legend said:


> Well the Dodgers/Giants due to the fan thing
> 
> Marlins/Giants due to the Posey incident



the fan incident was just horrible ..... 

eh...I saw it..nothing to get upset about


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn, pedroia went all out. I don't get how diving into first base is any better than running through.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 7, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Damn, pedroia went all out. I don't get how diving into first base is any better than running through.



well you stretch out the body hoping that your height can get you to the base without being touched  ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice Eduardo Nunez.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2011)

good pitching game so far. soriano has looked good as a 7th inning pitcher. he is probably the highest pain 7th inning pitcher in the mlb about 11 mil a year.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 8, 2011)

I know that losing this game isn't the end of the world but I wanna know why rivera didn't go out there for the 10th when theres a day off on monday and I don't think he threw a lot of pitches in the 9th. Plus sending out hughes just gives girardi an escape to pitch nova on tuesday. I hope thats not what he was thinking.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 8, 2011)

.......don't complain ..your team is in the thick of things Mura.....

you and your Reds rivals costed us the division


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 8, 2011)

...Well that sucked.

Try again at the end of the month it seems.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 8, 2011)

seriously what is going on with the Yanks..why are they struggling so mighty against the BoSox?  

is it the Adrian Gonzalez effect?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a combination of Murphy's Law and a lot of bad luck.

They've done fine against the other teams.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know.. it seems more than just bad luck...


----------



## Mael (Aug 8, 2011)

Heloves said:


> I don't know.. it seems more than just bad luck...



Maybe there's some sort of mojo working? 

Offensively they both have the power, but I think Boston's pitching is still stronger.

But my heart warmed with delight seeing Josh Reddick hit the game-winner. :33  Kid's got chutzpah.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> Maybe there's some sort of mojo working?
> 
> Offensively they both have the power, but I think Boston's pitching is still stronger.
> 
> But my heart warmed with delight seeing Josh Reddick hit the game-winner. :33  Kid's got chutzpah.



Nah more like Boston has the Yankees in a chokehold ... so they better win the division and the ALCS


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 8, 2011)

Well the twins didn't do us any favors. Utterly useless.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2011)

Can someone PLEASE give Tim Wakefield his 200th?  Please?!?


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2011)

75 wins


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats, I guess? I mean its not like it wasn't expected with halladay, lee and oswalt.


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2011)

of course


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2011)

So we're gonna start a series with the angels tonight.

Haren vs. Burnett tonight. Advantage angels I'd say in this matchup but A.J. has shutdown stuff so ya never know.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So we're gonna start a series with the angels tonight.
> 
> Haren vs. Burnett tonight. Advantage angels I'd say in this matchup but A.J. has shutdown stuff so ya never know.



 AJ and shutdown stuff  Mark Buerhle has been more shut down than him this year


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> 75 wins



you guys better win 110 otherwise it's a bad year in my book


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2011)

Heloves said:


> AJ and shutdown stuff  Mark Buerhle has been more shut down than him this year



Sure this year but everyone always says that he has the best raw stuff in baseball. Even back when he was with toronto and florida.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Sure this year but everyone always says that he has the best raw stuff in baseball. Even back when he was with toronto and florida.



it's his mental skills that he needs work on or his toughness ...


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2011)

110 is the national league record


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 9, 2011)

Dan Uggla has been on fire!  At this point, I think Adam Dunn is the only all-star hitter left that's still having an awesomely bad season.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> 110 is the national league record



sorry just trying to give you something to accomplish since the Phills have that division all but wrapped up 



lowtech redneck said:


> Dan Uggla has been on fire!  At this point, I think Adam Dunn is the only all-star hitter left that's still having an awesomely bad season.



 WHY YOU GOTTA DO THAT BRO?


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 9, 2011)

Heloves said:


> WHY YOU GOTTA DO THAT BRO?



Oops, wasn't trying to rub it in, dude...its just that there have been an uncommon amount of unprecented bad seasons from long-time All-Stars this year, and until recently Uggla was one of the foremost among them.

Of course, now that Uggla is hitting, our starting pitching starts to suck and our DL fills up.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> Oops, wasn't trying to rub it in, dude...its just that there have been an uncommon amount of unprecented bad seasons from long-time All-Stars this year, and until recently Uggla was one of the foremost among them.
> 
> Of course, now that Uggla is hitting, our starting pitching starts to suck and our DL fills up.



oh ..you're a Marlins fan huh?  dude Legend is gonna rub his Phillies success on you


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh god, burnett is falling apart right before my very eyes!

Just because he gave up one stinking solo shot to abreu.


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2011)

Someone rang?

i dropped uggla earlier when he sucking


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Oh god, burnett is falling apart right before my very eyes!
> 
> Just because he gave up one stinking solo shot to abreu.



told you dude it's not physical skills he's lacking but mental


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2011)

Heloves said:


> told you dude it's not physical skills he's lacking but mental



Yeah, its like watching young pitcher going through growing pains but he is 34. He isn't exactly new to the league. He is what he is, what can I say.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

Legend said:


> Someone rang?
> 
> i dropped uggla earlier when he sucking



... nice timing


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah, its like watching young pitcher going through growing pains but he is 34. He isn't exactly new to the league. He is what he is, what can I say.



don't be sad... if your yanks didn't have the O that it does ..you guys would  have lost..


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 9, 2011)

Heloves said:


> oh ..you're a Marlins fan huh?  dude Legend is gonna rub his Phillies success on you



Braves fan, Uggla is one of us now (or are the Marlins having bigger problems in those areas recently?).  And yeah, its just our luck to be in the same division as the best team in baseball this season.  Ah well, there's still the Wild Card, and every Braves fan knows all too well that being the best in the regular season is no garauntee of having a successful postseason.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 9, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> Braves fan, Uggla is one of us now (or are the Marlins having bigger problems in those areas recently?).  And yeah, its just our luck to be in the same division as the best team in baseball this season.  Ah well, there's still the Wild Card, and every Braves fan knows all too well that being the best in the regular season is no garauntee of having a successful postseason.



oh I see.. man I thought the Braves were gonna be good this year...  um... how about the Yanks and Red Sox and Phils being good in the regular season and winning?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2011)

Well fuck. Thats a shitty way to lose a game.


----------



## Mael (Aug 9, 2011)

And from a former Yankee.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 9, 2011)

Yankee board is tearing Mo apart.



Fucking ingrates...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Yankee board is tearing Mo apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking ingrates...



Hah, one of them said its time for robertson to close. I wanna see if they have the guts to say that come october.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 10, 2011)

Heloves said:


> oh I see.. man I thought the Braves were gonna be good this year...  um... how about the Yanks and Red Sox and Phils being good in the regular season and winning?



Heh.  I'd still qualify them as 'good'; we still have the second-best record in the league and the fourth-best in baseball, even after playing .500 ball for about 20 games.  We certainly need to pick up the pace, though.

Of the teams you mentioned, the Yankees are the only ones with a particularly good track record in both the regular and post-seasons.  I theorize that the players able to withstand the New York media gauntlet during the regular season are better prepared for the pressures of post-season.  The others, like Steve Sax and Chuck Knoblauch, get eaten alive.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Dat Cliff Lee

I told you broski


----------



## Heloves (Aug 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Hah, one of them said its time for robertson to close. I wanna see if they have the guts to say that come october.



dude .. sometimes all that success bro .. make some people ignorant  ...not you of course but other spoiled Yankee fans ..and even Bosox fans ...


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Heloves

Dat Lee

i told you


----------



## Heloves (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Heloves
> 
> Dat Lee
> 
> i told you



I know about lee..he and Roy are the scary two headed dragon  

don't trust Roy or Cole that much


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

i meant hitting Cliff hit ANOTHER homer


----------



## Heloves (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> i meant hitting Cliff hit ANOTHER homer



He hit a homer? ........ he's on roids  kidding bro


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

I told you our pitchers can rake


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2011)

Nova looking good thus far. Can't see how you can keep him out of the rotation if he pitches well tonight.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 10, 2011)

Still would deposit Burnett to the bench when its all said and done.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here, but with the money he is making it'll cause a big uproar.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Dat Comeback


----------



## Heloves (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> I told you our pitchers can rake



all you gotta do is trade for Zambrano and you have a good arsenal of hitting pitchers...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, I just found out that theres a rule that a pitcher must throw the ball within 12 seconds to the plate or that pitch will be called a ball.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah redsox pitchers ignore that rule


----------



## Heloves (Aug 10, 2011)

Red sox pitchers above all rules


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Thats why their games last and eternity


----------



## Heloves (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Thats why their games last and eternity



that and ESPN can't stop fapping to them ..it's like their addicted to them


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

its a reason they do that no one wants to see royals vs mariners


----------



## Heloves (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> its a reason they do that no one wants to see royals vs mariners



I might ... cause you never know what might happen in that royals vs mariners ...


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

DUN LIE TO ME


----------



## Heloves (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> DUN LIE TO ME



I actually would


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2011)

So I hear the blue jays are stealing signs.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 11, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So I hear the blue jays are stealing signs.



that's just a false rumor.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 11, 2011)

So the D-backs are now in first place in the west i have my doubts the champs will make it to the postseason


----------



## Heloves (Aug 11, 2011)

even if they are stealing signs it's not helping them much at all


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, thats why I'm not making a big deal out of this. Although if it is true, its still wrong.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 11, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah, thats why I'm not making a big deal out of this. Although if it is true, its still wrong.



don't worry they only have one sign for when they play your Yanks or Red Sox: 

L ...........


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> hi dummy skankees. so
> let me get this right... a-roid and jeturd dont do drugs? a-roid is a disgrace
> to the game of baseball, so is that organization of yours. dont you guys have a
> dead owner? funny how he died so quick. overdose? i think a-roid slipped
> him a bit to much coke.






A comment by someone on the yankee site after todays win. If I were to ever meet this person in a dark alley then its on!


----------



## Heloves (Aug 11, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> A comment by someone on the yankee site after todays win. If I were to ever meet this person in a dark alley then its on!



 I actually miss Steinbrenner ..he was someone you either hated, admired or revered  

and as White Sox fan I can't hate Jeter..he's been nothing but class

Arod on the other hand ...I don't care to give good comments about


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 11, 2011)

How about dan uggla and his 31 game hit streak. Its pretty amazing in this day and age and I wonder how long he can keep it up.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 12, 2011)

thank you Mariano Rivera  you have just given us our great closer in Santos


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Heloves said:


> thank you Mariano Rivera  you have just given us our great closer in Santos



......what?


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> How about dan uggla and his 31 game hit streak. Its pretty amazing in this day and age and I wonder how long he can keep it up.



Utley and Rollins did it in back to back seasons


----------



## Heloves (Aug 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> ......what?



Mariano Rivera gave some advice to Sergio Santos our closer and now he's broken Rivera's road record of not giving up a run in consecutive road games


----------



## Heloves (Aug 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> Utley and Rollins did it in back to back seasons



.......... Philllies can have at least three 56 game hitters  but so can the yankees and REd sox


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Mariano Rivera gave some advice to Sergio Santos our closer and now he's broken Rivera's road record of not giving up a run



Damn, when did Mo give him advice?

Well congrats to him, anyone who gets advice from Mo will no doubt improve.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 12, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Damn, when did Mo give him advice?
> 
> Well congrats to him, anyone who gets advice from Mo will no doubt improve.



in April when they went to yankee stadium  

ever since Sergio Santos has a 1.00 era and 28 saves and 3-0


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

bad last few games for mo lets see if he can bounce back. i think he needs a little break the start of the season he was pitching in a lot of games.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> Utley and Rollins did it in back to back seasons



rollins hit streak was the combination of 2 seasons so i dont really count his as impressive as uggla


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2011)

i fimd that to be harder with that many months as a layoff, you could lose it opening day


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 12, 2011)

Games in Philly always make me nervous all due to the fact my Nats never play well there and always get crushed


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2011)

we lost


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ehh it happens, you all will crush us the next 2 games i have no confidence with the Nats facing the Phillies in Philly.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 14, 2011)

Think Carlos Zambrano will actually retire?


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hopefully he does he isn't worth anything anymore.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 14, 2011)

Carlos should just switch to DH 

also Phillies lost :WOW ...


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

Phillies didn't play today game got rained out and rescheduled good thing for my Nats anything is better then to get dominated by Roy"doctor dominator" Halladay.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 14, 2011)

Rain out for us. These make up games are gonna bite us in the ass I just know it.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 14, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Phillies didn't play today game got rained out and rescheduled good thing for my Nats anything is better then to get dominated by Roy"doctor dominator" Halladay.



if the Cubs could beat Roy, the Nats can too 



Murakazu said:


> Rain out for us. These make up games are gonna bite us in the ass I just know it.



sucks for you guys


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

Umm the reason the Cubs beat him that night was due to the fact it being very hot he would have owned them any other day.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 14, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Umm the reason the Cubs beat him that night was due to the fact it being very hot he would have owned them any other day.



he's 0-5 against the cubs actually  which is weird


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

I still think he is awesome regardless i am a sucker for aces i respect them more then any other pitchers.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 14, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I still think he is awesome regardless i am a sucker for aces i respect them more then any other pitchers.



Mark Buerhle >> Roy


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

They are both similar and both are aces i just like Roy better. nothing against the Buerhle man but i would want doctor dominator going in a game 7.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 14, 2011)

Mark has won a WS though  and he's a pitcher that won't try to hide from contact


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

Roy will get his ring this year i can almost guarantee that.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

Who dares to speak ill of the doc?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> Who dares to speak ill of the doc?



I do ...... Mark Buerhle >> Doc Roy


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

Only in your dreams


----------



## Heloves (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> Only in your dreams



 Buerhle started the trend of No hitters, has a home run, closed a WS, 1-0 in WS, and has had most consecutive 6+ plus innings ..

SO are overrated it just means you're scared of contact ...


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

no hitter in the post season?


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

No hitter and perfect game if you count the regular season and postseason as one then the Doc has Buerhle beat the only thing Doc doesn't have that Buerhle does is a world series ring and i think he will be getting that very soon.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

D-Backs vs Phillies and Giants vs Braves starting tuesday things are getting intense in the west.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

that should be good


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

Who do you having winning the NL west?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> no hitter in the post season?



I remember that 



Vespy89 said:


> No hitter and perfect game if you count the regular season and postseason as one then the Doc has Buerhle beat the only thing Doc doesn't have that Buerhle does is a world series ring and i think he will be getting that very soon.



 No he won't ......


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

as of now the D-backs, i can see the braves loosing the WC to the Giants


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

It won't matter who wins the west Phillies are going to the world series i bet all my rep on it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

niiice


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2011)

So they better not let me down


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

exactly


----------



## b0rt (Aug 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> as of now the D-backs, i can see the braves loosing the WC to the Giants



yea Arizona will win the West by a couple of games. but the Braves aren't losing the WC.

like said though, wont matter, add Milwaukee into that mix and still the Phillies will end up winning the pennant.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

the d backs are young i doubt they will end u winning the west the giants pitching is to good so i think they will take the lead again still 2 months of games. probably the only team that can pitch really well to have a chance of beating the phillies. but i do think they have a good shot at beating the braves.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> as of now the D-backs, i can see the braves loosing the WC to the Giants


[/QUOTE]

Not if Brian Wilson can't hit the outside corner, they won't.  Woohoo!


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 15, 2011)

The Brewers are running away with the NL central they are pretty much unbeatable at Miller park look out for them if they hang on and make it in.


----------



## Mael (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey NY, can you play another series?

Boston needs to pad that AL East lead again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 16, 2011)

What, you getting nervous?


----------



## b0rt (Aug 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> the d backs are young i doubt they will end u winning the west the giants pitching is to good so i think they will take the lead again still 2 months of games. probably the only team that can pitch really well to have a chance of beating the phillies. but i do think they have a good shot at beating the braves.



I think Atlanta may be Philadelphia's biggest obstacle in the NL. they're in the same division and Atlanta seems to be tremendously underrated, especially when in convo regarding the Giants AND how well Milwaukee's been playing lately.

these teams can make it interesting, but wont matter anyway I'm still 80 or more % sure its the Phillies who take it. but like I said the NLCS to me anyway will probably be Phillies against Braves.


----------



## Mael (Aug 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> What, you getting nervous?



We just need a punching bag, Mura.  Since a good chunk of your games are with sub-.500 teams, might as well reap the benefits.

NY so far has been excellent in playing that role of Boston's punching bag though. :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 16, 2011)

If you take care of your business then there isn't a need to worry about us when we play again. Losing a series to the mariners is just unacceptable. As far as NY being puching bags for you guys then yeah I admit it, we have been. Come playoffs thats when it'll really count.


----------



## Mael (Aug 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> If you take care of your business then there isn't a need to worry about us when we play again. Losing a series to the mariners is just unacceptable. As far as NY being puching bags for you guys then yeah I admit it, we have been. Come playoffs thats when it'll really count.



No it isn't.  Boston plays well against better teams and is mediocre to sub-par teams.  A lot of teams suffer this malaise.

But again I'd rather take 2 of 3 just to smugly smile again. :33

Come playoffs?  Well...let's see if you don't fall to Texas or whomever first.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 16, 2011)

Mael said:


> Come playoffs?  Well...let's see if you don't fall to Texas or whomever first.



Right back at ya. Make sure you don't get knocked out by another team. That privilege belongs to us.


----------



## Mael (Aug 16, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Right back at ya. Make sure you don't get knocked out by another team. *That privilege belongs to us*.



That's cute, punching bag.  Now please hold still...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2011)

You realize the Yankees have a sub 500 record against only two teams in the league this season. The Tigers and the Red Sox. They are better against every other team in the league than the Red Sox are.

They Yankees have a tougher schedule and their starters have a higher quality of batters faced. Not just by a little but by a lot. The Yankees have 4 starters in the top 31 of this statistic while the Red Sox highest ranked pitcher in this regard is ranked at 38. Not to say that they don't have good pitchers but the Yankees have not only done more with less but they have been a better team.

They're 10-2 against the Red Sox but they do better than them against everyone else. The rules of regression dictate that the Red Sox are the ones who are ones who will regress. I remember the Yankees losing the first 9 against the Red Sox then ripping off 9 straight wins not too long ago. The Red Sox are doing well right now because Gonzalez, Ellsbury, and Pedroia are 3 of the top 7 hitters in the AL.


----------



## Mael (Aug 16, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You realize the Yankees have a sub 500 record against only two teams in the league this season. The Tigers and the Red Sox. They are better against every other team in the league than the Red Sox are.
> 
> They Yankees have a tougher schedule and their starters have a higher quality of batters faced. Not just by a little but by a lot. The Yankees have 4 starters in the top 31 of this statistic while the Red Sox highest ranked pitcher in this regard is ranked at 38. Not to say that they don't have good pitchers but the Yankees have not only done more with less but they have been a better team.
> 
> They're 10-2 against the Red Sox but they do better than them against everyone else. The rules of regression dictate that the Red Sox are the ones who are ones who will regress. I remember the Yankees losing the first 9 against the Red Sox then ripping off 9 straight wins not too long ago. The Red Sox are doing well right now because Gonzalez, Ellsbury, and Pedroia are 3 of the top 7 hitters in the AL.



Oh I realize the ebb and flow of Yankees/Red Sox...however it was the most recent series that was supposed to be the turn-around point between just them.

So far it hasn't.

And right now 21 of the 40-something games left for them are below-.500 teams.  

The rules could also dictate that an 0-3 hole would've been nigh impossible to get out of.

Well...


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hopefully both of them meet each other in the ALCS this year cause all of there postseason clashes have been barnburners.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2011)

i think the chisox may catch the tigers


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well if the Chi Sox beat up on the Indians and the Tigers get pounded by the Twins then that is a definate possibility but i think it'll either be the Tigers or Indians who win it, won't matter either way they'll lose in the ALDS.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 16, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well if the Chi Sox beat up on the Indians and the Tigers get pounded by the Twins then that is a definate possibility but i think it'll either be the Tigers or Indians who win it, won't matter either way they'll lose in the ALDS.



.......... Indians are going to fall apart and so will the Tigers...the Twins have been our only advisary that has stopped us from winning the division..now that we've beaten them 3 out 4 we can make it

and as for losing in the ALDS ... anything can happen in baseball...the Twins aren't making it so it's not for sure if Yanks or Red Sox are going to make the second

assumptions are very foolish


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is true plus i have a feeling the central won't be decided until the final day anyway so it should very interesting to see who wins it and how they do in the postseason.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 16, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> This is true plus i have a feeling the central won't be decided until the final day anyway so it should very interesting to see who wins it and how they do in the postseason.



I understand your ALDS if it was the Twins..they can't seem to stop getting raped by Yanks but White Sox have beaten the Red Sox in the post season and Tigers have some fire power

Yeah I'm hoping we can catch the Tigers :WOW......


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 16, 2011)

But ask yourself this if you go against the red sox or Yankee's can you score enough runs and beat them 3 times? thats my only sticking point with the ChiSox i don't think they have enough offense too many easy outs.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 16, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> But ask yourself this if you go against the red sox or Yankee's can you score enough runs and beat them 3 times? thats my only sticking point with the ChiSox i don't think they have enough offense too many easy outs.



white Sox sweept Bosox in Boston 

and Yeah I think they can  ..... 

right now they're getting hot


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 16, 2011)

But didn't they turn right around and got crushed by the Yanks?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah but that usually doesn't happen..ALSO FUCK YEAH SOX DIDN'T GIVE UP A RUN!! :WOW

now to the bottom of the 13th


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ehh another marathon game both teams don't wanna lose but unfortunately one of them must.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

god I hope it's Cleveland


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

I still think the Tigers take the division regardless.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

right..cause the Tigers have the pitching


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

They have some pretty good pitching but they also have a very potent offense as well.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

dude...other than Verlander my Sox can outpitch them  and Floyd is 6-1 against Detroit with a 2.36 ERA


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

:WOW ...... the White Sox win


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

It won't matter the winner of the world series is gonna come from the Nl and i personally think it will be the Phillies.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

Phillies do look strong but then again the Giants beat the Phills last year


----------



## Mael (Aug 17, 2011)

Not what I like to see, Boston. 

Oh well...they'll be back up again in no time.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

Mael said:


> Not what I like to see, Boston.
> 
> Oh well...they'll be back up again in no time.



I kinda would be worried bro..Boston doesn't seem to be getting good pitching


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats Bostons only one weakness what do they have beyond Lester and Beckett? and what happens if thats not enough to get them to the world series.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

Beckett is due for a regression. His HR/FB rate is down from his career norm a pretty unhealthy amount, groundball rate is down, and well his peripherals indicate that he is getting a lot of help plus luck. He has the 38th highest quality of batters faced. Lester is their best pitcher far and away. The thing that is going to keep the Sox going is the three headed beast that is Ellsbury, Pedroia, and Gonzalez. The three of them are just playing out of their fucking minds. The three of them are playing MVP calibur baseball. They remind me of the 2004 Cardinals with Pujols, Rolen, and Edmonds all finishing top 5 in MVP.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Thats Bostons only one weakness what do they have beyond Lester and Beckett? and what happens if thats not enough to get them to the world series.



Beckett hasn't been doing well though 

but then again Yankees  also only have one pitcher....

so do the Tigers...... 

and the Rangers .......

and in the NL ...Philly has Doc and Lee... so that's why they should be favorites to win it all


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Beckett is due for a regression. His HR/FB rate is down from his career norm a pretty unhealthy amount, groundball rate is down, and well his peripherals indicate that he is getting a lot of help plus luck. He has the 38th highest quality of batters faced. Lester is their best pitcher far and away. The thing that is going to keep the Sox going is the three headed beast that is Ellsbury, Pedroia, and Gonzalez. The three of them are just playing out of their fucking minds. The three of them are playing MVP calibur baseball. They remind me of the 2004 Cardinals with Pujols, Rolen, and Edmonds all finishing top 5 in MVP.



Paul Konerko deserves to be runner up   He has given my team hope and busted his ass playing hard, knocking in runs, walking and playing on a  injured ankle


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Beckett hasn't been doing well though
> 
> but then again Yankees  also only have one pitcher....
> 
> ...



He has something like 3.4 WAR. That's really good. He is on pace to have 4 WAR by the end of the year.

Bartolo,CC, Freddy Garcia. The three of them are in the top 30 in terms of quality of batters faced. The three of them have put up similar WARs to Becket. The three of them rank amongst the top 30 pitchers in the AL. Scherzer is up there as well. Ogandi, Holland, and Harrison are all up there on the top 30. More so towards the top.

Lee, Doc, and Hamels are the three best pitchers in the NL this year. 



Heloves said:


> Paul Konerko deserves to be runner up   He has given my team hope and busted his ass playing hard, knocking in runs, walking and playing on a  injured ankle



He won't finish in the top 5.

Pedioa, Bautista, Granderson,  Ellsbury, Gonzalez

He plays 1B/DH. The amount of premium defensive players in the running on top of Bautista being the best offensive player... It's going to be tough for Konerko, but Bautista is falling off some.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

There offense will take them a long way how far exactly remains to be seen


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> He has something like 3.4 WAR. That's really good. He is on pace to have 4 WAR by the end of the year.
> 
> Bartolo,CC, Freddy Garcia. The three of them are in the top 30 in terms of quality of batters faced. The three of them have put up similar WARs to Becket. The three of them rank amongst the top 30 pitchers in the AL. Scherzer is up there as well. Ogandi, Holland, and Harrison are all up there on the top 30. More so towards the top.
> 
> ...



so basically AL East bias  ..I understand Gonzalez and Pedroia ..but Granderson?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Texas can shut them down with their pitching if they get hot. Same with the White Sox. I think the Yankee lineup is better and harder to get through though. The Red Sox get the majority of their production from three hitters. The Yankees have it spread out a bit more. It's a longer more disciplined line-up.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Texas can shut them down with their pitching if they get hot. Same with the White Sox. I think the Yankee lineup is better and harder to get through though. The Red Sox get the majority of their production from three hitters. The Yankees have it spread out a bit more. It's a longer more disciplined line-up.



Yeah....Yankees basically have a lot of .300 batters


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

Heloves said:


> so basically AL East bias  ..I understand Gonzalez and Pedroia ..but Granderson?



He is first in RBI, second in HR, 5th in WAR, most value on one of the two best teams in the league. This is in a down year for his defense as well. It's not bias it's a fact. Konerko is worth a full two wins less than Granderson in value this year. The best player on your team is a full win less than Granderson. It's not AL East Bias. The most deserving players of the MVP are in the AL BEast.




Heloves said:


> Yeah....Yankees basically have a lot of .300 batters



They have one guy hitting over .300 but a bunch of high OBP guys who take a shit ton of pitches. Gardner and Swisher are top 5 in P/PA.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

That Yankee lineup is like a minefield eventually you will step on one and chances are more then one and kaboom a big inning.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> He is first in RBI, second in HR, 5th in WAR, most value on one of the two best teams in the league. This is in a down year for his defense as well. It's not bias it's a fact. Konerko is worth a full two wins less than Granderson in value this year. The best player on your team is a full win less than Granderson. It's not AL East Bias. The most deserving players of the MVP are in the AL BEast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Granderson...protected by Tex, and Gardner and all the yankee line up

here it's Paul..and no one else


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Granderson...protected by Tex, and Gardner and all the yankee line up
> 
> here it's Paul..and no one else



Sorry but we're talking a full two wins. That's not line up protection that's just being a superior player. Granderson has batted second in the line up more than any other spot. He leads the league in RBIs. He has provided the fifth most value to his team of any position player in the AL. He's clearly a superior player to Konerko. He's hit for more power, steals way way way more bases, and plays a premium position.

Your team is making a great run and clawing it's way to the top. But you're still the third place team in your division. I hope you guys make it as I think you're pitching has a better shot to neutralize the Red Sox, and I know my team can beat yours.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 17, 2011)

You can't deny granderson's massive improvement against leftys. He has the most homeruns against them in the league and that includes right-handed batters.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Sorry but we're talking a full two wins. That's not line up protection that's just being a superior player. Granderson has batted second in the line up more than any other spot. He leads the league in RBIs. He has provided the fifth most value to his team of any position player in the AL. He's clearly a superior player to Konerko. He's hit for more power, steals way way way more bases, and plays a premium position.
> 
> Your team is making a great run and clawing it's way to the top. But you're still the third place team in your division. I hope you guys make it as I think you're pitching has a better shot to neutralize the Red Sox, and I know my team can beat yours.



smh ...... once again ... put Paulie in the Yankees line up and he already has 110 rbi's 

well I hope they do make it... but just cause you crushed us in Chicago doesn't mean we can't beat you


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

Curtis is the two hole hitter usually. He is a much better player than Konerko dude. He is a full two wins better than him during a bad year with the glove.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Curtis is the two hole hitter usually. He is a much better player than Konerko dude. He is a full two wins better than him during a bad year with the glove.



FINE fine......AL East should get all the fap and fuck the rest of MLB...I get it 

sometimes I wish the AL East would get banned from MLB


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Konerko just suffers being in the lineup that he is in i mean imagine if he was in a better lineup like the Yankee's or maybe even Rangers now that would be deadly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

Heloves said:


> FINE fine......AL East should get all the fap and fuck the rest of MLB...I get it
> 
> sometimes I wish the AL East would get banned from MLB



No the fact is that statistically the guys that are the best players on the best teams who have the most value happen to be in the East.

The 6 players with the most value in the AL are Bautista, Pedroia, Ellsbury, Zobrist, Kinsler, and Granderson.  This is a fact not an opinion. That's one player outside of the AL East and he has .1 more WAR than Granderson because he is a better fielder at his position. Kinsler and Zobrist do not have the counting stats or the media backing of any of the other guys. It's not East Coast Bias these are the facts.

Granderson is two full wins better than Konerko. The difference between them is 9.2 million dollars of value if we look at the fact that a win this year is worth about 4.6 million dollars. And Granderson plays a more premium position on top of this, albeit he is having a worse year with the leather.

Let me put it this way. The gap between Konerko and Gordon Beckham is 2.1 wins. You watch them play. That's the difference between Granderson and Konerko.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> No the fact is that statistically the guys that are the best players on the best teams who have the most value happen to be in the East.
> 
> The 6 players with the most value in the AL are Bautista, Pedroia, Ellsbury, Zobrist, Kinsler, and Granderson.  This is a fact not an opinion. That's one player outside of the AL East and he has .1 more WAR than Granderson because he is a better fielder at his position. Kinsler and Zobrist do not have the counting stats or the media backing of any of the other guys. It's not East Coast Bias these are the facts.
> 
> ...



ok I think I am getting it...still Konerko does deserve to be on the top 5


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

Heloves said:


> ok I think I am getting it...still Konerko does deserve to be on the top 5



I mean he's the classically good counting stat guy. I think Konerko is a remarkable ball player. He's one of my favorite guys in the league because I love his story. Top prospect who didn't put it together till the latter stages but he gritted and gutted. He's a warrior. I respect players of his ilk. That said the most valuable position player on your squad is Alexei because of his glove.

I don't want you to just think that I'm another East Coast bias wanker. I back up my opinions with facts.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean he's the classically good counting stat guy. I think Konerko is a remarkable ball player. He's one of my favorite guys in the league because I love his story. Top prospect who didn't put it together till the latter stages but he gritted and gutted. He's a warrior. I respect players of his ilk. That said the most valuable position player on your squad is Alexei because of his glove.
> 
> I don't want you to just think that I'm another East Coast bias wanker. I back up my opinions with facts.



yeah I know  ........ I can't help but push Konerko though.........he stayed loyal to us  and he is doing as much as he can  ..... 

Him and Buerhle are the heart of the White Sox ..


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

Buerhle and him should just having rolling options at this point. I mean it's sort of different than the Roy Oswalt situation. Both guys have won and been on playoff teams unlike Oswalt was. 

I like Buerhle a lot though. More than Konnerko just because he is junk baller. Too bad you're GM is kind of shit at draft evaluation. And he makes boneheaded trades.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Buerhle and him should just having rolling options at this point. I mean it's sort of different than the Roy Oswalt situation. Both guys have won and been on playoff teams unlike Oswalt was.
> 
> I like Buerhle a lot though. More than Konnerko just because he is junk baller. Too bad you're GM is kind of shit at draft evaluation. And he makes boneheaded trades.



actually he has done some good trades... aka John Danks from Texas 

and we have Chris Sale a young 21 year old with a 97 mph fast ball and a nasty slider 

 and Juan Pierre has turned it around... 

so it hasn't been all bad bro 

well Buerhle wants to go pitch for his hometown St. Louis


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

John Danks who he was dangling as trade bait? I forgot that he did draft Sale, but wasn't Sale in the top 10 picks? I think Sale is very good though.

I just think Kenny is the easiest guy to fleece. Nick Swisher was a horrible horrible let go. Gio Gonzalez too. Their are more...

I didn't know Buerhle wanted to go to the Cardinals....God man I shutter to think what would happen if Dave Duncan got his hands on Buerhle.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 17, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> John Danks who he was dangling as trade bait? I forgot that he did draft Sale, but wasn't Sale in the top 10 picks? I think Sale is very good though.
> 
> I just think Kenny is the easiest guy to fleece. Nick Swisher was a horrible horrible let go. Gio Gonzalez too. Their are more...
> 
> I didn't know Buerhle wanted to go to the Cardinals....God man I shutter to think what would happen if Dave Duncan got his hands on Buerhle.



Nick Swisher was giving this club a horrible attitude bro.... 

Nah he wasn't 

Yeah cause he thought he wasn't going to get to resign him..... Gio is not that great  

Buerhle probably will go to the Cards next year


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the AL central too me it is always exciting as to who will win it and finally someone besides the Twins will win it and hopefully  won't  get elimanated in the ALDS


----------



## Mael (Aug 17, 2011)

Jesus Christ Kansas...can you not fuck something up for once?


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2011)

Dem Phillies


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel sorry for the unlucky team who gets to face them first in the postseason.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 18, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I love the AL central too me it is always exciting as to who will win it and finally someone besides the Twins will win it and hopefully  won't  get elimanated in the ALDS



well Sox lost to Indians..was bound to happen ..hoping for a win tomorrow :WOW........... 

the central always goes to the day after the last day of the regular season


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats what i love about it never over until the last day of the season


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2011)

But because it comes to the last day the central winner's pitching staff isn't setup like they would want it in the ALDS.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 18, 2011)

And they usually start on the road and get in a hole early on.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 18, 2011)

I sorta think Yanks vs Red sox will come down to the last game this year too


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Red Sox take the division and Yanks get the wild card.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 18, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I think Red Sox take the division and Yanks get the wild card.



that's a smart decision but I go the other way .....Yanks take  division and Red Sox take wild card


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2011)

Idk guys. Having seen them all year it's really tough. Gonzo, Squirrel Kid, and Apache Chief are just playing out of their minds. 

I heard a really good point on the radio today. With hitting down like it is in the post PED-era the idea that you need three-four aces is kind of out the window. The Brewers and the Diamondbacks are right on the heels of the Phillies. They're on fire right now. The Diamondbacks also have the MVP if you ask me.

I like this era a lot more than I liked the last one. I'm a boring guy, I like good pitching. I get off on pitching mechanics and strike out stuff. Just a great year in baseball.

Now to just realign some teams and add a second wild card.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 18, 2011)

Which would be a better ALDS Yanks vs Rangers or red sox vs Rangers


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Which would be a better ALDS Yanks vs Rangers or red sox vs Rangers



Red Sox v. Rangers- Top 2 pitching v. Top 2 hitting


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 18, 2011)

And if both handle there business in the ALDS we could be in for another classic ALCS between the bombers and Sox.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope the white sox win the division so they can troll the hell out of the ALCS


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well anything can happen in the postseason so who knows.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 18, 2011)

Nah......if the Sox go in....and get swept I'm done with baseball for the year :WOW I like Red Sox vs Yanks ..but in small doses


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Well looks like a pretty good series coming up in Detriot this weekend with the Indians just 1.5 games back of first place.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

80 wins


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh boy just in time for the Phillies to come and beat up on my Nats


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

we can clinch a winning record


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 19, 2011)

All of that seems to come at the Nats expense but it matters not i just want my Nats to finish 3rd in the division which i think they can do.


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah you can beat the fish and the mutts


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 19, 2011)

Well the Mutts are easy and the Fish are just so pesky and we always play very well against the Braves

I just really wanna beat your team beating those others won't matter for squat if we can't even beat the top dog consistantly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 20, 2011)

So apparently prince fielder almost started a fight with the mets last night. No idea why though.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2011)

fucking madson


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 20, 2011)

A blown save happens every now and then.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2011)

i call that a explosion


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah when your up by 2 and give up 6 runs in the 9th thats not good i knew it was gonna end badly for him when the bases got juiced and Zimmerman coming to bat and then kaboom walk-off grand slam


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

and with last night's loss I can say the Sox are done for the year


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

Still plenty of time you still face the Tigers 6 more times right? so thats a 2 game swing but Texas is a buzzsaw right now.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2011)

fucking madson


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bastardo should have taken the 9th and they wouldn't have lost oh well make up for it tonight and tommorrow.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Still plenty of time you still face the Tigers 6 more times right? so thats a 2 game swing but Texas is a buzzsaw right now.



we were up 4-0 though  our bull pen is crashing and burning ...


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

If your bullpen can't hold them down there is no way you will beat them


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> If your bullpen can't hold them down there is no way you will beat them



our bullpen couldn't hold down Cleveland


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well if they couldn't even do it to Cleveland there is no shot against Texas i mean they mash the ball.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well if they couldn't even do it to Cleveland there is no shot against Texas i mean they mash the ball.



right...... well I sorta am looking forward to next year


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

So am i hopefully my Nats do something in the offseason to improve the offense i'd like them to go after Fielder actually


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> So am i hopefully my Nats do something in the offseason to improve the offense i'd like them to go after Fielder actually



I think the Cubs will land Pujols ....since they fired Jim Hendry I'm sure the new GM will be agressive .. and I have a feeling their new GM is going to be the Hall of famer Pat Gillick


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

I can imagine the Nats middle of the lineup next season Zimmerman,Fielder,Werth,Morse


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I can imagine the Nats middle of the lineup next season Zimmerman,Fielder,Werth,Morse



A good lineup ..but what about your pitching situation?


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

Scratch that they won't get Fielder still need a solid lead-off hitter and another starting pitcher

Strasburg returns next season plus with Jordan Zimmermann already in the rotation that will make a pretty good 1-2 punch


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Scratch that they won't get Fielder still need a solid lead-off hitter and another starting pitcher
> 
> Strasburg returns next season plus with Jordan Zimmermann already in the rotation that will make a pretty good 1-2 punch



but will Strasburg be the same?  ...........


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't see why he wouldn't be but it's best not too rush him back he's currently doing rehab starts down in the minors.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

well due to having surgery I'm sure his fastball has probably gone downhill


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nah it's still the same as it was so i'm not really concerned about him.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 20, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Nah it's still the same as it was so i'm not really concerned about him.



I don't know.......you probably should be concerned... it isn't guaranteed he will still throw in the mid  90's


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 20, 2011)

He still does his rehab starts so far have showed that he does.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 21, 2011)

Are we still  trying to pretend that AJ will figure this out? Bench him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2011)

That just isn't gonna happen, AJ isn't getting benched. Girardi has always backed AJ so he isn't throwing him under the bus now.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 21, 2011)

George would have benched this guy. I miss that ole guy in these moments.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2011)

We have to move on from those times. I'm grateful for what george did for the organization but there comes a time when you have to move on.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think you can bench him with what you are paying him but it has to be a major concern going into the postseason


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

AJ has too much money on his contract to be benched


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nats up early on Doc Halladay but keep in mind he is 11-1 against the Montreal/washington franchise still a good chance he gets number 12 today


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> well due to having surgery I'm sure his fastball has probably gone downhill



You know it's not the 1990s anymore. TJS ain't a death sentence. Some pitchers throw harder because the rehab is better and well the ligament is technically getting strengthened. 

Btw he can still throw a baseball 98 mph plus. And the idea of him throwing mid 90s would be a downgrade from his actual velocity. Just saying he is the most amazing pitcher I've ever seen. And well he could be the next Roger Clemens.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

Its not that big of a deal if at all your still cruising into the postseason,but it is better to find your flaw now rather then later when it will actually matter.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

rollins


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 21, 2011)

Just cursed out Bastardo and Lidge. They didn't hear it, but, still.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

we need bp depth


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

What Bastardo,Lidge,and Madson aren't enough? i mean your starters go at least 8 innings so you don't need that much with a rotation like that.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2011)

we need more more more


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh well we'll be seeing you all again but until then stay classy Philly.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 21, 2011)

White Sox beat up the Rangers 10-0 :WOW


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ahh i saw that nice beat down of Texas hopefully you all can make the AL central race interesting going down the stretch


----------



## Heloves (Aug 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Ahh i saw that nice beat down of Texas hopefully you all can make the AL central race interesting going down the stretch



yeah if Rios continues to step it up and Dunn has one good week....we might do it 

boy Floyd kicked ass 

why is it we play good against the best competition but suck against the worst teams?


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

The only problem i see with the central division winner will probably get swept and thats no fun.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 21, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The only problem i see with the central division winner will probably get swept and thats no fun.



Sox have beaten the Red Sox though  and they can pitch against the Yanks


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just make it interesting is all i gotta say on the matter.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 21, 2011)

I understand that the Yanks and Red Sox should be favorites

but I still think that the White Sox aren't afraid to play against them..unlike our cowardly brethren ............

maybe it's time if we moved to the AL East ........ like old times sake


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you think you would stand a chance in that division?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm watching this cub cardinal game right now and it got me thinking. With A-rod not getting any younger and with his hip and knee problems and add the fact that posada isn't producing like he has in the past. There could be a scenario where I can see the yankees go after pujols. Now I still think its a long shot and A-rod is still far from done in his long term deal but it got me thinking.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Do you think you would stand a chance in that division?



honestly .... no but I don't think we'd be too horrible like the jays or orioles 



Murakazu said:


> I'm watching this cub cardinal game right now and it got me thinking. With A-rod not getting any younger and with his hip and knee problems and add the fact that posada isn't producing like he has in the past. There could be a scenario where I can see the yankees go after pujols. Now I still think its a long shot and A-rod is still far from done in his long term deal but it got me thinking.



......... can't get enough of destroying other fanbases can you?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Heloves said:


> ......... can't get enough of destroying other fanbases can you?



Just a thought, just a thought. Like I said highly doubtful it'll happen. I was bored last night and my mind wandered.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pujols probably re-signs with the Cardinals and i think Fielder goes back to the Brewers somehow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Pujols doesn't really talk about it so you really don't know what he is thinking. But he did turn down a offer made by the cards in spring training so he wants more from the cardinals. If not, then he will end up somewhere else.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

They should go ahead and pay him what he wants it will pay off in the long run.

So who has the best chance to land Fielder if the Brewers don't?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> They should go ahead and pay him what he wants it will pay off in the long run.
> 
> So who has the best chance to land Fielder if the Brewers don't?




Cubs... .......right now they have the best shot at landing either Fields or Pujols...since 50 million are coming off their books


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Just a thought, just a thought. Like I said highly doubtful it'll happen. I was bored last night and my mind wandered.



 dude ... I only say that because your Yanks could be killing off a very interesting season next year with the Cubs vs Cards 

I think it will get nasty next year if Pujols goes to the enemy


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my i can't imagine Pujols in a Cubs jersey that would be wild.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh my i can't imagine Pujols in a Cubs jersey that would be wild.



 you know you would love to though ... I just want to hear about another rivalry besides Yanks and Sawx ...


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sox vs Yanks is the best rivalry in sports though Cards vs Cubs being 2nd


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Heloves said:


> you know you would love to though ...* I just want to hear about another rivalry besides Yanks and Sawx* ...



The truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

Its only that way due to the talking heads over at ESPN if it weren't for them i don't think the rivalry would be as big as it is now


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Hell I don't even watch ESPN to get my feed anymore. Only times I watch them is when my team is playing a national game. I watch the YES network for my yankee news, listen to sports talk radio for news as well. I also follow reporters and analysts on twitter so yeah ESPN is mostly dead to me.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

The Yankee's could easily be america's team i mean they have like the biggest fanbase in sports but i guess 27 world championships will do that for you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah but the cowboys kinda have taken claim to that title for a while now. Even though they haven't won as many championships as us. Although different sports so its hard to compare.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ehh i have never really liked the Cowboys but i guess thats true but i suppose different sports can have a america's team


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

COWBOYS FOR LIFE

Pujols to the chisox


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> The truth hurts, doesn't it?



what truth?  that it's easy to own the Red Sox? 





Legend said:


> COWBOYS FOR LIFE
> 
> Pujols to the chisox



don't mock my Sox  .......


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

dont you guys have money to burn?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> dont you guys have money to burn?



Nope ....we have to resign Mark Buerhle ...... besides we have two first basemen already in Paul Konerko ... and Adam Dunn


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

Dunn.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Nope ....we have to resign Mark Buerhle ...... besides we have two first basemen already in Paul Konerko ... and Adam Dunn



Oh god adam dunn. You guys need to buy his contract out or something.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> Dunn.



why must you be so cruel?  

the White Sox have done nothing to your phils  



Murakazu said:


> Oh god adam dunn. You guys need to buy his contract out or something.



I'm thinking of just giving him one more month to fix his shit..otherwise buy him out

then maybe I'd consider Pujols to the Sox


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

i like the sox, but why did they even add dunn he is just argh


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> i like the sox, but why did they even add dunn he is just argh



cause they traded away Thome  .........we needed left handed power to help Quentin and Paulie


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

isnt his avg like 1 something


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> isnt his avg like 1 something



 ...... he'll turn it around...everyone has to get a good month


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

cut your ties with him


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

I think i will watch the Phillies crush the Mutts so my Nats can stay in 3rd place


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> cut your ties with him



let's see how this month goes first


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

D-backs are having serious issues beating the NL east on this roadtrip they are 1-6 but i guess thats what happens when you face the top 3 teams in that division.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> D-backs are having serious issues beating the NL east on this roadtrip they are 1-6 but i guess thats what happens when you face the top 3 teams in that division.



 .....NL East is a real division.... unlike the NL West


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2011)

I can understand losing to the Phillies and Braves but my Nats? come on were not that good.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I can understand losing to the Phillies and Braves but my Nats? come on were not that good.



Diamondbacks aren't that great either .......


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2011)

oooooh


----------



## Heloves (Aug 22, 2011)

Legend said:


> oooooh



................ they aren't  the NL West is the worst division in baseball ..

even worse than the AL and NL central


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

The Nats won't be mediocre forever you know they are 6-8 vs the Phillies this season so the gap isn't as wide as it once was.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 23, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Nats won't be mediocre forever you know they are 6-8 vs the Phillies this season so the gap isn't as wide as it once was.



yea the Nats are a lot better than before.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

Still alot too improve though 5th in the NL in ERA and 7th best record in the NL as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Diamondbacks aren't that great either .......



Best bullpen in the NL, MVP candidate in Justin Upton, one of the 5 best 1-2 punches in the league with Hudson and Kennedy. They're not the best team but they are a top team for a reason and in 5 or 7 game series they have what it takes to take anyone out. Anyone.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

That might be true but can they get there? i honestly would like to see the Giants make it to the postseason so they can have a chance to defend there championship and try to repeat.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 23, 2011)

Still can't believe Kennedy turned out to be this good. We could not stand him here in NY. Looks like our farm wasnt as bad as people used to say.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> That might be true but can they get there? i honestly would like to see the Giants make it to the postseason so they can have a chance to defend there championship and try to repeat.



I mean obviously. They have like the third best record in the NL since May. Right up there with the Phillies and Brewers. 

If the Giants make it then well to me atleast they're the front runners. They have the best pitching in the NL. Bumgarner, Cain, and Lincecum are better than Lee and Halladay. If Hamels comes back then this tips the other way obviously. And I'm not including Oswalt for the simple fact that out of the top 7 most valuable pitchers in the NL only 1 does not come from the Phillies or Diamondbacks.

*Baseball Trivia:* Can you guess who that pitcher is? 



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Still can't believe Kennedy turned out to be this good. We could not stand him here in NY. Looks like our farm wasnt as bad as people used to say.



Our farm has been in the top 10-15 for the past 5 years. We have a great farm for a team that is always picking from 25-30. He just never got the chance to mature and learn how to pitch. Same as Karstens and Clippard. The mandate to make the post season makes it's hard to let pitchers mature. You need to be like Chien Ming Wang or Nova and come out winning games.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

Clippard has turned into a very good 8th inning reliever to go along with Storen as the closer almost rivals Venters and Kimbrel from Atlanta.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

how would the nats be if they were in the central?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

75-80 wins and a handful more in the west. They are coming together very nicely though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

They would be a contender in any other division except the East but they are coming together very nicely just need a little better offense


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

i can see the nats being 82-80


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just need 20 more wins to get there plus i would like to see them finish the season on a strong note


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

They would be the third place team in a lot of divisions. The Central is just so much more even then people give it credit for. The Nats would be the third or fourth best team. That said Bryce Harper is coming and he's... yea look their are prospects and then their is Bryce. He is right up there with Strasburg and probably an even better talent by a hair.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

Still need a lead-off hitter with some pop and Harper won't be up until at least 2013 so the Nats are at least a year away from becoming a force in the east


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Still need a lead-off hitter with some pop and Harper won't be up until at least 2013 so the Nats are at least a year away from becoming a force in the east



He'll be up next year. He's going to challenge for the spot right out of ST. And on top of that he'll likely tear through AA and AAA with another year of natural maturation under his belt. I'm a huge fan of him and honestly their is no rushing him imo. The bat is better than most thought and he is going to be a force in a few years if he is not when he first gets up.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

Where would be a good spot for him in the order though? i'm thinking 6th so that way he can drive in a boat load of runs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

He'll start there at 6 but I think he is a number 3 hitter.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

Harper-Zimmerman-Morse-Werth is a pretty good middle of the order don't ya think?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2011)

If Morse keeps up his current play and if Werth doesn't let the pressure of his contract continue to wreck havoc on his nerves. I think it's a good team. Strasburg is just utterly filthy and a gift. We are lucky to see a pitcher of that calibur. Verlander is the only guy like him and well to me they're just amazing.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 23, 2011)

They still be a little behind Philly but i think they would be pretty even with Atlanta.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah at this point my Sox are out of the running


----------



## b0rt (Aug 23, 2011)

Blue Jays and Diamondbacks just made a trade.

to Diamondbacks:
2B Aaron Hill
INF John McDonald

to Blue Jays:
2B Kelly Johnson

as a Blue Jays fan, not a big fan of this trade at all. Kelly Johnson needs to really prove something to these fans.

Aaron Hill is a good all-round player that can help Arizona in their playoff pursuit/run.

John McDonald is a great defensive 2B/SS and is a personality guy that is especially good with a good solid young team, such as the DIamondbacks.

Arizona could do a lot with these 2 and believe me if they make the playoffs it'll be tough for any team to hit the ball up the middle on them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 23, 2011)

Rockies put in claim for wandy rodriguez. They have until 11 a.m. thursday to work out a trade with the astros.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 23, 2011)

oh yea, heard Wandy was signed by a team that was apparently undisclosed though...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 23, 2011)

Yanks trying to come back against the A's.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 23, 2011)

Ugh, fell short.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

Yanks should never be trying to come back agains A's ..they should be destroying the A's


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 23, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Yanks should never be trying to come back agains A's ..they should be destroying the A's



Yeah well, bartolo colon sucked. What can ya do....


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah well, bartolo colon sucked. What can ya do....



tried to warn you bro  ......how's Freddy?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 23, 2011)

Heloves said:


> tried to warn you bro  ......how's Freddy?



On the DL, think he'll be back on saturday.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 23, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> On the DL, think he'll be back on saturday.



damn......... that sucks ..he's never been on the DL when he was with us


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2011)

he lived on the DL with the phils

Dem Phils


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> he lived on the DL with the phils
> 
> Dem Phils



So you're saying anyone that goes to the Phils goes on the DL ?


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2011)

noooo just freddy garcia


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 24, 2011)

Heath Bell to the Giants. If Wilson comes back that is the most dangerous 12 man pitching squad in the league.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

Legend said:


> noooo just freddy garcia




what about Roy Oswalt? 



SoulTaker said:


> Heath Bell to the Giants. If Wilson comes back that is the most dangerous 12 man pitching squad in the league.



......... they won't make it far with their crappy offense


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 24, 2011)

Heloves said:


> ......... they won't make it far with their crappy offense



If they make the post season they are the most dangerous team in it. I just don't see how you can't consider them not. They have a better offense this year than the one they played with last year. They have 3 of the top 7 pitchers in the NL. They have arguably the two best bullpen arms in the major leagues. Sergio Romo, Heath Bell, Brian Wilson on top of that. They have more arms than anyone.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, giants got heath bell? Thats a serious 1-2 punch in the bullpen. Although lets hope bell can do the setup roll. Some closers just can't seem to do the setup role well.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> If they make the post season they are the most dangerous team in it. I just don't see how you can't consider them not. They have a better offense this year than the one they played with last year. They have 3 of the top 7 pitchers in the NL. They have arguably the two best bullpen arms in the major leagues. Sergio Romo, Heath Bell, Brian Wilson on top of that. They have more arms than anyone.



well that's true .... and they are the defending world champs......


----------



## b0rt (Aug 24, 2011)

will the Giants even make the playoffs? I have a feeling it'll be no.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2011)

They are only 2 games back of the division lead. Not like its impossible to gain that ground back. Plus the addition of heath bell can set them over.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> They are only 2 games back of the division lead. Not like its impossible to gain that ground back. Plus the addition of heath bell can set them over.



And once again may I remind you guys that they're the defending world champions


----------



## b0rt (Aug 24, 2011)

I know, I figure it'll come down to head to head. I'm sure they play at least 3 times from now till the end of the year.

my $$$'s still on Arizona though by about a game or 2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 24, 2011)

Just heard of this before the game.



This kinda makes posada a bench player if pena comes over here.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sad news tonight former pitcher and O's great Mike Flanagan dead at 59, before there was a big 4 in Philly there was a big four in Baltimore and he was one of them


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Sad news tonight former pitcher and O's great Mike Flanagan dead at 59, before there was a big 4 in Philly there was a big four in Baltimore and he was one of them



 .......... even though I haven't heard of him ... RIP

can you post up some of his history ?


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 24, 2011)

He won the 1979 AL cy young was on the 1983 world series team for the O's he pitched almost 2 decades spent 30 years in the O's organization as a excutive and Broadcaster as well pitcher he also won 167 games.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> He won the 1979 AL cy young was on the 1983 world series team for the O's he pitched almost 2 decades spent 30 years in the O's organization as a excutive and Broadcaster as well pitcher he also won 167 games.



wow........that's such a sad loss...he basically has been the heart of the O's organization


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well he was a big part of it just like Earl Weaver,Cal Ripken.JR,Jim Palmer,Rick Dempsey 

even though the franchise has fallen on hard times recently still a very classy franchise.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish Baltimore nothing but the best ...... you didn't mention Rafael Palmeiro


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Because he wasn't very big there like the ones i mentioned cause i mentioned those people for a reason they represented the Oriole way Raf was towards the end of his career so he had little impact also i forgot to mention Eddie Murray and Mcgregor they were also a big part of the Oriole way.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Because he wasn't very big there like the ones i mentioned cause i mentioned those people for a reason they represented the Oriole way Raf was towards the end of his career so he had little impact also i forgot to mention Eddie Murray and Mcgregor they were also a big part of the Oriole way.




plus the steroid allegations huh?


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah you could say that as well i suppose.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2011)

fucking mets


----------



## Heloves (Aug 25, 2011)

Legend said:


> fucking mets



.......... I love the Mets


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Rockies claimed David Wright off waivers.

Edit: mets will pull wright back accordiing to reports.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Very sad thing about mike flannigan's death. According to reports coming out he apparently commited suicide. He was very depressed with the job  he was doing with the orioles. Also, people were saying that the reason that the orioles were continuing to lose was because mike flannigan was in the front office. If this is accurate then its a sad thing to happen.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ihope thats not true but i guess we will never really know why.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 25, 2011)

This Ubaldo Jimenez trade is not going according to plan for Cleveland. Shoulda kept their prospects.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 25, 2011)

Yankees doing a pretty nice thing by having a moment of silence before the game for mike flannigan. Don't know if the rest of baseball will do that for todays games.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think they all should he was a great pitcher i can only imagine what it's gonna be like at Camden yards tommorrow when the Yankee's come to town when they play 5 games in 4 days.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 25, 2011)

anybody watching llws? god damm, the umps for international teams suck.  calling balls strikes.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 25, 2011)

God damn Yankee's just made history first time in MLB has one team hit 3 grand slams i expect no less from the storied franchise in the history of sports congratz.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> God damn Yankee's just made history first time in MLB has one team hit 3 grand slams i expect no less from the storied franchise in the history of sports congratz.



 for a minute I thought you posted steroid franchise

sorry


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody could make that mistake if they were to just skim it first before reading it fully.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 26, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Anybody could make that mistake if they were to just skim it first before reading it fully.



yeah sorry ......but yeah 22-9 is crazy


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 26, 2011)

Too bad Phil Hughes was so bad!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I can overlook hughes for this start because we made history.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2011)

nice game but the pitching was sub parred again. yanks needed the win after losing the previous ones


----------



## Mael (Aug 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nice game but the pitching was sub parred again. yanks needed the win after losing the *previews* ones



Previous. 

And finally 1GB too. :33


----------



## lowtech redneck (Aug 26, 2011)

The Braves are on a roll!  It would take a meltdown of historical proportions to lose the Wild Card at this point, and there's even a reasonable (though not likely) chance of catching up with the Phillies...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 26, 2011)

Burnetts stinkin' up the joint again.

Honestly, what the hell can we do with this guy?


----------



## Heloves (Aug 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Burnetts stinkin' up the joint again.
> 
> Honestly, what the hell can we do with this guy?



AJ Burnett for John Danks? :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 26, 2011)

Heloves said:


> AJ Burnett for John Danks? :33



I don't even care at this point, I'd do anything to get him off this team now.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I don't even care at this point, I'd do anything to get him off this team now.



...AJ Burnett for Adam Dunn?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 26, 2011)

Heloves said:


> ...AJ Burnett for Adam Dunn?



Ok, thats pushin' it.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 26, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Ok, thats pushin' it.



see ..it's not all that bad ...... you guys will be fine.....


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 26, 2011)

Heloves said:


> see ..it's not all that bad ...... you guys will be fine.....



True, this game probably eliminated AJ's chances of staying on the postseason roster, so at least we won't have to worry about that.

Though right now, you have people on the Yankee board saying they should trade for Zambrano next year.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 26, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> True, this game probably eliminated AJ's chances of staying on the postseason roster, so at least we won't have to worry about that.
> 
> Though right now, you have people on the Yankee board saying they should trade for Zambrano next year.



a suggestion...tell them to stop trying to jump off the bridge with that decision 

AJ >> Zambrano......


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 27, 2011)

Hell, one guy even says AJ's contract=Worse than Carl Pavano's. The guy who did jack shit in his tenure is less bad than the guy who actually won a World Series game according to him.

Same guy has also coined "Birdneck" as an detractor nickname. Which I don't get all.


----------



## handft (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like Bradford is married now.   The best baseball cap


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 27, 2011)

Girardi not happy that yanks didn't play day-night doubleheader today.



> ?Why we didn?t play a split doubleheader today, I have no idea, and now they want us to give up our off day, the only off day that we truly have. We didn?t agree to play Sept. 8. They scheduled it, and we didn?t agree to it, and I really don?t understand it.?



I agree with him, we got all these makeup games and really no days off. How can you expect any team to agree to something like this?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, the weather doesn't agree with baseball, so there's not much the Yankees can do expect play the game when it's scheduled. I'm sure they aren't the only team affected.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 28, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, the weather doesn't agree with baseball, so there's not much the Yankees can do expect play the game when it's scheduled. I'm sure they aren't the only team affected.



I bet if they did schedule a day-night double header, Girardi will still come out and complain about it and how they rather play a make up game on one of their off days. So typical of the Yankees to bitch about things that _every other team_ goes through once in a while.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> I bet if they did schedule a day-night double header, Girardi will still come out and complain about it and how they rather play a make up game on one of their off days. So typical of the Yankees to bitch about things that _every other team_ goes through once in a while.



Do you realize how many rain outs the yankees have had early this year? We have so many makeup games its not even funny. I would want to play as many games as possible because there aren't many more off days to give. I don't think any team has as many makeup games as the yankees so I can see where girardi is coming from. The only reason I'm probably not so mad is because the threat of a hurricane and thats not something to mess with.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

A shame we lost game 1 of this doubleheader.  Colon pitched like he did in the first half of the season so that was good to see. Hopefully he can continue that.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 28, 2011)

From hitting three grand slams in one game, to being shut out by the Orioles.

To say the Yankee offense is unpredictable is like saying Capcom likes to milk their IP's.

Have to say, if I was in Boston's shoes, I'd be feeling pretty good about their chances this week.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

I gotta say, I'm not feeling good about facing boston this week because I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPVB1COw0Gs[/YOUTUBE]

So ironic Thome is back.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank god for curtis granderson. It felt like the yanks were sleeping up until that home run. Maybe that'll wake them up.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 28, 2011)

White sox sweep ...and it matters little ...........


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Heloves said:


> White sox sweep ...and it matters little ...........



It matters for your pride.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> It matters for your pride.



..............


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Granderson now leads the majors with 38 HR. He hit two tonight.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 28, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Granderson now leads the majors with 38 HR. He hit two tonight.



STEROIDS!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 28, 2011)

Heloves said:


> STEROIDS!!



Possible, but he did hit 30 home runs with detroit so in yankee stadium everyone knew he would hit more.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Aug 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Do you realize how many rain outs the yankees have had early this year? We have so many makeup games its not even funny. I would want to play as many games as possible because there aren't many more off days to give. I don't think any team has as many makeup games as the yankees so I can see where girardi is coming from. The only reason I'm probably not so mad is because the threat of a hurricane and thats not something to mess with.



Cry me a river. The Twinkies are having two home series, one before and one after Sept. 19. Guess what they're doing on the 19th? Flying to NY to play the Yankees in their only off-day of their home stand. Don't hear them complaining, do you?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Liquid Ocelot said:


> Cry me a river. The Twinkies are having two home series, one before and one after Sept. 19. Guess what they're doing on the 19th? Flying to NY to play the Yankees in their only off-day of their home stand. Don't hear them complaining, do you?



I'm certain the twins have some off days in september day don't they? Yankees more or less don't. Also, they're not in a division race against the red sox now are they? Circumstances my friend, circumstances.

In any case it already happened so I'm moving on from that so this conversation is pointless.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 29, 2011)

Nova looks like a seasoned vet. He's able to settle down after bad starts rather easily.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Nova looks like a seasoned vet. He's able to settle down after bad starts rather easily.



To me, he starts game 2 of a playoff series. He has been too good not to consider him for that role.


----------



## Mael (Aug 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I gotta say, I'm not feeling good about facing boston this week because I have no idea what to expect.



Out of the two series, I'm expecting Yanks take one and Sox take one.

I just don't know which of the series will end in Boston's favor.

But the 2GA gap makes me a little more comfortable.   Thanks, Baltimore.  Now if Wake can get HIS FUCKING 200th WIN...


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Aug 30, 2011)

Granderson is definitely juicin' just sayin'


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

I won't say anything about whether a player is on steroids or not because I got no concrete proof yet. But in this day and age a player is guilty until proven innocent, not the other way around.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I won't say anything about whether a player is on steroids or not because I got no concrete proof yet. But in this day and age a player is guilty until proven innocent, not the other way around.



   a lot of Yankees have been caught juicing lately


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know what my guys did.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd assume that most guys are clean. the big name sluggers that I'm certain are roid-free would be like Ortiz, Bautista, Longoria, Konerko, Pujols, Fielder to name a few.

the ones I think might be, key word is might be would be Matt Holliday, Granderson, Teixiera, David Wright, Mark Reynolds those are ones who I think if anything might be but again key word is might be.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Teixeira might be but if he is that would be a shame. At his pace he can become the greatest switch hitter of all-time. I hope he is clean.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, I know what my guys did.



Roger Clemens, Andy Pettite , Jason Giambi, Alex Rodriguez ..... 



b0rt said:


> I'd assume that most guys are clean. the big name sluggers that I'm certain are roid-free would be like Ortiz, Bautista, Longoria, Konerko, Pujols, Fielder to name a few.
> 
> the ones I think might be, key word is might be would be Matt Holliday, Granderson, Teixiera, David Wright, Mark Reynolds those are ones who I think if anything might be but again key word is might be.



Ortiz , Pujols, and Bautista probably are steroid users ....


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2011)

I never knew the Brewers had it in them. It'll be interesting to see how Pujols and Fielder's contracts are gonna look like. If only Philly didn't pay Howard all that cash...


----------



## Heloves (Aug 30, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> I never knew the Brewers had it in them. It'll be interesting to see how Pujols and Fielder's contracts are gonna look like. If only Philly didn't pay Howard all that cash...



smh.......... now you want to be like the Yanks?


----------



## b0rt (Aug 30, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Ortiz , Pujols, and Bautista probably are steroid users ....



I doubt it, those were actually the 3 I was certain didn't.


----------



## Mael (Aug 30, 2011)

Well shit...so many blown chances.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 31, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I doubt it, those were actually the 3 I was certain didn't.



Bautista only had 2 HR's before he started launching the crap out of them 

I'll give Big Papi the benefit of the doubt since I like him but Pujols......


----------



## b0rt (Aug 31, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Bautista only had 2 HR's before he started launching the crap out of them



a lot of that had to do with the fact that Toronto took a chance on him with a 1-yr deal and a lotta teams didn't wanna sign him. he could've easily ended up in AAA or out of baseball if he didn't improve on his play from when he was with the Pirates. I say Jose worked hard, improved his craft, defense, and just went out there and tried even though it was a 1-year audition with the Jays at the time.

now he's a 64 million dollar player for the next 4 years after this year and a legitimate elite player in the league. all through hard work and wanting to stay in the big leagues, worked out well I'd say.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Mael said:


> Well shit...so many blown chances.



I honestly don't know how CC made it through six innings last night. You guys just kept makin him work and work.


----------



## Mael (Aug 31, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I honestly don't know how CC made it through six innings last night. You guys just kept makin him work and work.



Gonzo needs to learn what makes him strike out.

3 fucking times. 

How do you not learn?


----------



## Berserk (Aug 31, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I doubt it, those were actually the 3 I was certain didn't.



I'd believe Ortiz wasn't roiding, if his name wasn't leaked with manny's.  How do you forget that tidbit?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

cc finally beat the sox confidence in him for the playoffs vs them


----------



## b0rt (Aug 31, 2011)

Berserk said:


> I'd believe Ortiz wasn't roiding, if his name wasn't leaked with manny's.  How do you forget that tidbit?



2 different ppl thats why. whether they were teammates or not.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 31, 2011)

b0rt said:


> a lot of that had to do with the fact that Toronto took a chance on him with a 1-yr deal and a lotta teams didn't wanna sign him. he could've easily ended up in AAA or out of baseball if he didn't improve on his play from when he was with the Pirates. I say Jose worked hard, improved his craft, defense, and just went out there and tried even though it was a 1-year audition with the Jays at the time.
> 
> now he's a 64 million dollar player for the next 4 years after this year and a legitimate elite player in the league. all through hard work and wanting to stay in the big leagues, worked out well I'd say.



I want to believe that I really do .....but at this day and age..... don't you find it a bit suspicious? 

hell I even suspect Verlander does HGH .......


----------



## Mael (Sep 1, 2011)

Gabe said:


> cc finally beat the sox confidence in him for the playoffs vs them



Barely.

Boston bats still knock around most of NY's pitching like it or not.

Oh and 1.5 GB.  Can't take the East now.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 1, 2011)

CC is in very big trouble...... smh........Bosox are in his head


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2011)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## Heloves (Sep 1, 2011)

Frank McCourt is going to troll LA and not sell I just feel it


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2011)

4 game sweeeeeep


----------



## Heloves (Sep 1, 2011)

Phillies gonna lose in the post season to the Brew crew


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 1, 2011)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LETS DO THIS



Just let Cuban buy the team already.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2011)

That was an amazing game. Just amazing. Even AJ showed up to play. The Yankees just took two of three from the Sawks in Fenway. Mo vs Adrian Gonzalez, bases loaded, nailbiter, and he strikes his ass out.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> That was an amazing game. Just amazing. Even AJ showed up to play. The Yankees just took two of three from the Sawks in Fenway. Mo vs Adrian Gonzalez, bases loaded, nailbiter, and he strikes his ass out.



Yet still 0.5 GB.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Yet still 0.5 GB.



Not in the loss column.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Not in the loss column.



From MLB.com

American League

    East
    Central
    West

	W	L	PCT	GB
Boston	83	53	.610	-
NY Yankees	82	53	.607	0.5
Tampa Bay	74	62	.544	9.0
Toronto	69	68	.504	14.5
Baltimore	54	81	.400	28.5


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Your actually going on mere percentage points? The only thing that matters to me is that we both have 53 losses.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Your actually going on mere percentage points? The only thing that matters to me is that we both have 53 losses.



Like it or not, percentage points makes the difference in leader declaration.  Don't hate the player, hate the game.

Besides, I knew NY would EVENTUALLY take a series.  No matter...next time will mark a difference.  CC will still get stymied.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 2, 2011)

It's come to the point where when Rivera faces a decent offense...I get scared. Sheesh.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> It's come to the point where when Rivera faces a decent offense...I get scared. Sheesh.



Different team nowadays.

I don't see where the cockiness should be breeding.  Yanks barely manage to win against Boston nowadays.  Can't say Boston hasn't scraped a few by a small amount either, but there are no excuses nowadays.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not cocky...that's the point. Yanks are one of the best teams but we are clearly flawed and at this point even our Closer is starting to really showed just how much he's lost.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I'm not cocky...that's the point. Yanks are one of the best teams but we are clearly flawed and at this point even our Closer is starting to really showed just how much he's lost.



Good man.

Yeah the bullpen is always a shaky issue for both teams.  Bard in a 7th was a BAD idea.  Mo was quite close to problems all over again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you actually know anything about baseball or do you just talk from your rear? The Yankees do better against every team in the league than the Red Sox do. Notice how they're a half game better despite facing the exact same competition? The fact of the matter is that the Red Sox play way better than they actually are against the Yankees. They're due for a regression. They walked into Fenway and took two of three from the Sawks. They didn't just play them at Yankee Stadium and take them. We took on your two best starters in Lester and Beckett and still took you guys two out of the three games on your turf in an important September series.

And whoever said Mo scares you when he goes against a decent offense? Are you serious? Really? You know the Red Sox aren't just a decent offense, they are one of the two best offenses in all of baseball. He does this shit every year where he goes through a rough patch. He still is one of the five best closers in all of baseball.

Epic Truth.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 2, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you actually know anything about baseball or do you just talk from your rear? The Yankees do better against every team in the league than the Red Sox do. Notice how they're a half game better despite facing the exact same competition? The fact of the matter is that the Red Sox play way better than they actually are against the Yankees. They're due for a regression. They walked into Fenway and took two of three from the Sawks. They didn't just play them at Yankee Stadium and take them. We took on your two best starters in Lester and Beckett and still took you guys two out of the three games on your turf in an important September series.
> 
> And whoever said Mo scares you when he goes against a decent offense? Are you serious? Really? You know the Red Sox aren't just a decent offense, they are one of the two best offenses in all of baseball. He does this shit every year where he goes through a rough patch. He still is one of the five best closers in all of baseball.
> 
> Epic Truth.



Take off the homer glasses.

Lately Mo has been more human than God. David Robertson has been the most reliable reliever for the Yanks.

The guy was unhittable for almost all his career, this is just father time catching up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Take off the homer glasses.
> 
> Lately Mo has been more human than God. David Robertson has been the most reliable reliever for the Yanks.
> 
> The guy was unhittable for almost all his career, this is just father time catching up.



The homer glasses? His strike out rate is up from last year he is walking less batters. His FIP and WAR are all up from last year too. He has more WAR with a month left to go in the season. He is one of the three most valuable closers in all of baseball this year. He is having a better year than last year and perhaps the year before then. He has been slightly more unlucky than last year because he has a BABIP that is 60 points higher than the year before.

His cutter is up a slight margin in velocity too. So see how I just laid down a fact based argument? Where are your facts? 2 non-consecutive weeks in the season where he wasn't doing so great. But yet he still has an ERA of 2.08 and FIP of 2.30? David Robertson has been one of the four best relievers in all of base in terms of WAR. Mo is number 6 in that category for your information. If that's losing it I hope every player loses it like that. He still struck out the guy leading the league in hitting in a crucial spot.

Don't be one of those alarmist Yankee fans who thinks the sky is falling because Mo didn't have a 1-2-3 inning.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you actually know anything about baseball or do you just talk from your rear? The Yankees do better against every team in the league than the Red Sox do. Notice how they're a half game better despite facing the exact same competition? The fact of the matter is that the Red Sox play way better than they actually are against the Yankees. They're due for a regression. They walked into Fenway and took two of three from the Sawks. They didn't just play them at Yankee Stadium and take them. We took on your two best starters in Lester and Beckett and still took you guys two out of the three games on your turf in an important September series.
> 
> And whoever said Mo scares you when he goes against a decent offense? Are you serious? Really? You know the Red Sox aren't just a decent offense, they are one of the two best offenses in all of baseball. He does this shit every year where he goes through a rough patch. He still is one of the five best closers in all of baseball.
> 
> Epic Truth.



Epic homerism.

Last time I recalled, it was 11-4 Boston:NY this entire season.

NY does everything better?  Why haven't you padded a nice 10 game lead then in the AL East?  Why hasn't Granderson overtaken A-Gon in AVG?  Why hasn't Papelbon blown more than Rivera this year?

This is truly pathetic of you.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Epic homerism.
> 
> Last time I recalled, it was 11-4 Boston:NY this entire season.
> 
> ...



You are 11-4 with a .5 game lead buddy. We face the same competition.You know what that means. That means we do better against every team in the league than you do. 

You play way above your heads when you play us this is a fact. 11-4 but you guys have a half game lead despite playing the same competition?


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You are 11-4 with a .5 game lead buddy. We face the same competition.You know what that means. That means we do better against every team in the league than you do.
> 
> *You play way above your heads when you play us this is a fact*. 11-4 but you guys have a half game lead despite playing the same competition?



No, it doesn't.  11-4 means that although you can do all these wonderful things, when it boils down to it the Red Sox (I don't say Yankmees or Chokees so don't use fucking Sawks like a Yankees homer) have performed better than you head to head.  That can be one of many indicators for playoff predictions.

Fact?  Do you have stats and figures to make this up that isn't biased for NY bullshit?  Scoreboards don't lie, kiddo.

Also, you should brush up a bit.  For the majority of the season the Red Sox have been atop the AL and AL East with some rough patches.  So if I'm right here, that means for most of the fucking season Boston has been playing better.  If NY was in the lead for 3/4 of the season and THEN Boston took it, you might have validity.  Instead all you say is EPIC TRUTH CANNOT BE DENIED like some Naruto pairing fan.  Congrats.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh and thanks for the revenge neg.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> No, it doesn't.  11-4 means that although you can do all these wonderful things, when it boils down to it the Red Sox (I don't say Yankmees or Chokees so don't use fucking Sawks like a Yankees homer) have performed better than you head to head.  That can be one of many indicators for playoff predictions.
> 
> Fact?  Do you have stats and figures to make this up that isn't biased for NY bullshit?  Scoreboards don't like, kiddo.



Buddy let me ask you a question since you are a Boston fan. I'll assume you're a Patriots fan. You had the best team in football but lost in your first playoff game to the Jets. You did better but lost to them. Do you think the Jets were the better team? I sure as hell don't. It's the same deal here with the Yanks and the Sawks.

The best team doesn't always win. We play everyone else better than you. That's why you only have a half game lead. Texas,Detroit, even LA we beat them. You guys struggle against those other playoff teams. You gotta beat them and you don't. Come playoff time you might but based on current performance you won't.

Not really buddy. You guys have been atop the AL for barely half the season. Come playoff time we'll see who is on top.

I wouldn't have negged you back if you hadn't have taken it to that level. We'll see who has the better team in the post season.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Buddy let me ask you a question since you are a Boston fan. I'll assume you're a Patriots fan. You had the best team in football but lost in your first playoff game to the Jets. You did better but lost to them. Do you think the Jets were the better team? I sure as hell don't. It's the same deal here with the Yanks and the Sawks.
> 
> The best team doesn't always win. We play everyone else better than you. That's why you only have a half game lead. Texas,Detroit, even LA we beat them. You guys struggle against those other playoff teams. You gotta beat them and you don't. Come playoff time you might but based om current performance you won't.



1. Don't call me buddy.  If you're going to act like a douche don't get all INYTG on us.
2. Football =/= Baseball.  Don't even try that since the game structure is different as is the definition of season.  By that same logic you're saying the Phillies don't stand a chance since they're clearly the best.  What...the Mighty Mets will soar? 
3. In case you didn't check up last time, Boston beat Texas up pretty bad in Fenway.  That was what...a week or two ago?
4. Terrible logic with LA considering how for most of the 2000-2010 decade they were Boston's bitch.  Same went for Texas save for last year when they were a force that humbled your mighty Yankees.
5. Again you're making terrible claims without sufficient backup and using your team pride as the base of your "undeniable truth."  So in essence you're full of shit.

Can a NY fan with some brainpower shut this guy up since he's clearly trolling?


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I wouldn't have negged you back if you hadn't have taken it to that level. We'll see who has the better team in the post season.



Dude you're not supposed to in general.  It's against the rules.

Tell you what though, if NY loses in the post-season you're to keep your mouth shut the whole way through.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Yanks in 1st.

Why did we send nova down earlier again? If he stayed up here he could've had a chance to win 20 games.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yanks in 1st.
> 
> Why did we send nova down earlier again? If he stayed up here he could've had a chance to win 20 games.



Not for too long.  This happened once before...and the reverse will happen again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Not for too long.  This happened once before...and the reverse will happen again.



Sounds like you guys took a beating tonight.


----------



## Mael (Sep 2, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Sounds like you guys took a beating tonight.



Gotta take your lumps to unleash them again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats what I call a letdown.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Not for too long.  This happened once before...and the reverse will happen again.



In all honesty, the AL East race has been very back and forth. 

Course, do you guys want the division title though? Just saying, cause in all likelihood, the division winner will have to face Detroit and Justin Verlander in the first round.

...Okay, that backfired.


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2011)

you need to adjust your sig

another win


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> 1. Don't call me buddy.  If you're going to act like a douche don't get all INYTG on us.
> 2. Football =/= Baseball.  Don't even try that since the game structure is different as is the definition of season.  By that same logic you're saying the Phillies don't stand a chance since they're clearly the best.  What...the Mighty Mets will soar?
> 3. In case you didn't check up last time, Boston beat Texas up pretty bad in Fenway.  That was what...a week or two ago?
> 4. Terrible logic with LA considering how for most of the 2000-2010 decade they were Boston's bitch.  Same went for Texas save for last year when they were a force that humbled your mighty Yankees.
> ...



First off I didn't mean to create a hostile environment earlier. I'm going to own up to the fact I came off a little condescending towards you and it was likely due to you being a Red Sox fan. I just want to apologize before I continue our debate.

For your first point about Football =/= Baseball. I know it doesn't I gave you an example of how the two situations were similar. The Patriots didn't beat the Jets and the point was that the best team doesn't always win the game. That's the point.

That said you are 3-4 against Texas. 5-1 against Detroit but the caveat in that is that Verlander pitched two of those games won once and the Tigers bullpen blew the game. Wins are wins and I was wrong on that point.

The Angels bounced you guys last time you met in the post season. 42-31 from 2002-2010 is very good but is that bitch status? The Red Sox haven't finished over .500 against the Rangers since 2008. 

Not really full of shit Mael. The Red Sox are under .500 against 4 teams this year. White Sox, Tampa Bay, Cleveland, and Texas. The Yankees are below .500 against 2 teams, the Red Sox and Detroit. Yankees:79-42   Red Sox:72-50 against virtually the same competition excluding each other. The Yankees have a +45 in their run differential over the Red Sox too. The better team isn't winning these games and it's a trend that is due to correct itself.


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2011)

Why do the sox and yanks play long games?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 2, 2011)

Legend said:


> Why do the sox and yanks play long games?



Depends on a point of view. Some fans blame Beckett for taking so long on his pitches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2011)

Legend said:


> Why do the sox and yanks play long games?



They have the same offensive philosophy. Take pitches, run up pitch counts, and clobber mistakes. I mean the guys who see the most pitches per plate appearances are basically a who's who of Yankees and Red Sox.

That's the other thing the pitchers have a tendency to have to take longer to throw pitches. It's like a constant game of cat and mouse. Throwing to bases, stepping out of the box. They routinely have the best offenses in baseball.

Dude Texas fucking crushed those balls off Miller and Albers today.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 3, 2011)

and today Steroid user Verlander killed our dreams for a division title


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, texas has someone with the last name Hambuger.

Thats a first for me.


----------



## Mael (Sep 4, 2011)

And Boston strikes back in kind. :33


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

What's wrong with Carl Crawford? He's just having such a bad year.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

He can't get as many triples in fenway like he did in tropicana.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> He can't get as many triples in fenway like he did in tropicana.



I understand that it cuts down on his triples but still that's like 6-8 hits he's missing. His steals are pathetic too. He's the richest outfielder in the history of baseball and he just is having a terrible year. 

Jayson Werth isn't playing up to his contract and he has almost 5 times the value of Carl Crawford this season. It's crazy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I understand that it cuts down on his triples but still that's like 6-8 hits he's missing. His steals are pathetic too. He's the richest outfielder in the history of baseball and he just is having a terrible year.
> 
> Jayson Werth isn't playing up to his contract and he has almost 5 times the value of Carl Crawford this season. It's crazy.



Well its just the first year in a long deal so I'll see how he plays in the coming years. Right now though its not looking too good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well its just the first year in a long deal so I'll see how he plays in the coming years. Right now though its not looking too good.



I mean yea but still he's been worth 2.5 million years in the first of a 7 year 142 million dollar deal. He's setting a bad pace to coming anywhere close to putting up the value of his deal. The year before he was worth nearly 30 million dollars and before that he was worth a bit more than 25 million dollars. He's obviously got the talent but even with that in mind the Red Sox don't look like they're going to break even at all on that deal. 

The Yankees are on a similar boat with Jeter and A-Rod, but Crawford is not the caliber of player either of those guys are.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Gained a full game on the red sox and swept the jays. Not too bad a weekend for us.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 4, 2011)

It will be a very interesting postseason come October.


----------



## Mael (Sep 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Gained a full game on the red sox and swept the jays. Not too bad a weekend for us.



Things'll swing around again...bet on it.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2011)

WALKS.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 4, 2011)

wish this season was over....... oh wait it is for us ........ now I will await the horrible football season and then the horrible no basketball season followed by a horrible next year


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone interested in the Money ball movie they're doing?


----------



## Heloves (Sep 4, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Anyone interested in the Money ball movie they're doing?



I'll watch it....... they should really make Ozzie Guillen the Movie

starring Dennis Rodman as Ozzie


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 5, 2011)

Montero has a 2 HR game and we gain another game on boston. I'd say this day was pretty awesome.


----------



## Mael (Sep 5, 2011)

Well shit...oh well.

Nothing good comes easy.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2011)

Dem Phils


----------



## Berserk (Sep 5, 2011)

2.5 GB.  That is all.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the Angels can overtake the Rangers there not that far back.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 5, 2011)

so close Zach  .........so close    almost had a perfect game.........the second one for the White Sox


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 6, 2011)

Jesus was turned loose.  John Sterling


Also Mariano will you stop putting runners on and making things interesting please.!!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Jesus was turned loose.  John Sterling
> 
> 
> Also Mariano will you stop putting runners on and making things interesting please.!!!!!



Montero is just... The ball jumps off his bat in only a way the best players make it. That bat is the truth. The approach is only going to get better. He's every bit as good as they made him out to be.

On pace to have his second best season of the past 6 years of his career. Put that into perspective of how ageless and timeless this man is. This could be the 6th best year of his storied career. His velocity is actually up a smidge from the past two years.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 6, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Montero is just... The ball jumps off his bat in only a way the best players make it. That bat is the truth. The approach is only going to get better. He's every bit as good as they made him out to be.
> 
> On pace to have his second best season of the past 6 years of his career. Put that into perspective of how ageless and timeless this man is. This could be the 6th best year of his storied career. His velocity is actually up a smidge from the past two years.



I see you are person who is all about numbers so its a waste to talk to you.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I see you are person who is all about numbers so its a waste to talk to you.



I'm not a prisoner of the moment. I mean the numbers don't lie. It's the reason why Felix and Grienke are the two Cy Young awards of the past two years.

And I gave you seeing eye numbers. That's why I brought up his velocity. I mean you can't dismiss them. The fact is he is having a great year. He hasn't lost the step you say he has. He is doing what closers do and that's having a bad week every now and again. Even with those bad weeks he still has 2.20.

Just to put this year into perspective for you. He has blown 5 saves this year. His career high in blown saves is 6. The year he blew 6 saves he had a 2.6 WAR which is his 5th highest single season total. He is at 2.0 WAR right now with an outside shot of reaching that 2.6, he'll probably get to 2.3-2.4. He blew 5 saves last year too. He has been better this year than he was last year. His strikeouts are up too. Their is a tangible and clear picture that he is not regressing but progressing from his last two years in which he lost velocity.


----------



## Berserk (Sep 6, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I see you are person who is all about numbers so its a waste to talk to you.



I see you are a person who disregards past situations like this so its a waste to talk to you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 6, 2011)

Why are yankee fans fightiing amongst each other again? I mean it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 6, 2011)

So this is the first instance of Mariano putting runners on and making things interesting I suppose. 


Because I simply have said that despite his numbers Mariano is more human than ever and he does worry me at times.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 6, 2011)

Strasburg returns tonight if the weather holds up i have been waiting for this day for a year now.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 7, 2011)

Strasburg seems to have done very well .......he seems like the real deal....


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

It was pretty good for his first time back in the majors 5ip 2h's 0er 0r 4k's on only 56 pitches.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like Strassy _still_ has the 'Inverted W' arm angle. Just another casualty waiting to happen.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah sooner or later he will have to change his delivery or else face another injury.


----------



## Mael (Sep 8, 2011)

If I were Tim Wakefield I would've gone nucking futs at my team's bullpen.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ian Kennedy got his 19th win tonight and the D-backs magic number is now 12


----------



## Heloves (Sep 9, 2011)

The Sox gonna finish strong ........too little too late I suppose


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 9, 2011)

They were way too inconsistant all season it takes consistancy to be good and make the postseason.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I know Vespy  .......do you think they could have been a threat?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 9, 2011)

Perhaps if Rio's and Dunn wouldn't have slumped so bad killing there season they were never gonna beat the Tigers though.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 9, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Perhaps if Rio's and Dunn wouldn't have slumped so bad killing there season they were never gonna beat the Tigers though.



Yeah I think this is the Tigers year  .......to be fodder to Yanks or Red Sox


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 9, 2011)

It won't mater either way cause i see the Phillies taking home the big prize at the end anyway


----------



## Legend (Sep 9, 2011)

Dat Rhino


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2011)

There was really no reason to use Madson to close the game the only reason why they did is because Bastardo couldn't throw a damn strike. but they got the job done


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 10, 2011)

What a time to look like shit Yanks. Boston gives you an opportunity to go 6 games up, but you can't beat the lowly Orioles or the Angels. 

I sure hope they don't show up to the postseason like this.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2011)

They'll get there stuff together by the postseason the best teams do anyway.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 10, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> It won't mater either way cause i see the Phillies taking home the big prize at the end anyway



 Phillies are still going to lose to the Red Sox bro ......sorry to break it to you


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah keep telling yourself that Red Sox have there hands full with the Rays at the moment and the Phils are cruising into the postseason.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 11, 2011)

Right...cause it can't change once postseason comes around...didn't the Phills roll through last year?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 11, 2011)

I will hold to my prediction of the Phils winning it all you can grill me on it later


----------



## Heloves (Sep 11, 2011)

ok...... I'm just saying don't count out Bosox or Yanks man...they've been winning for a longer time than Phillies has


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well let me put it this way i don't see any team in the Nl knocking out the Phillies so that probably leaves either the Yankee's and Bo sox's trying to knock them off in the fall classic.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 11, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well let me put it this way i don't see any team in the Nl knocking out the Phillies so that probably leaves either the Yankee's and Bo sox's trying to knock them off in the fall classic.



very good I agree .... since I am also a Bosox fan


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 11, 2011)

Regardless the world champion is coming from one of the east's


----------



## Heloves (Sep 11, 2011)

True .......that's why the East gets hype  ......cause in Baseball the East usually dominates

unlike in other sports


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 11, 2011)

The east in pretty much every sport is the best and toughest.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 11, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The east in pretty much every sport is the best and toughest.



 no .....NFL... the AFC North  is the toughest and best

in basketball hell no...... 

Baseball ...yes


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 12, 2011)

Dammit!  

The Braves starting pitchers are falling apart (literally, in the case of Jurjjens and Hanson), the rookie phenoms backing them up are good but can't handle large pitch counts yet, and the relievers are just plain tired.

The NL Wild Card race just got interesting for Braves fans....


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 12, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> Dammit!
> 
> The Braves starting pitchers are falling apart (literally, in the case of Jurjjens and Hanson), the rookie phenoms backing them up are good but can't handle large pitch counts yet, and the relievers are just plain tired.
> 
> The NL Wild Card race just got interesting for Braves fans....



Thats good for us Cards fans.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 12, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The east in pretty much every sport is the best and toughest.



more fans in the East, true fans at that. carries over. West teams all got bandwagon fans for the most part sadly.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thats because most of those fans are lazy and some of the teams on the west are quite lazy as well and it shows in there play.


----------



## Mael (Sep 13, 2011)

Utterly flabbergasted with the performance of the Sox...eating my words certainly.

Hope to see a turn around thanks to the motivation via Tom Brady.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ehh the Rays come into Fenway on Thursday just take care of business at home you will be fine


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2011)

Heloves said:


> True .......that's why the East gets hype  ......cause in Baseball the East usually dominates
> 
> unlike in other sports



I see so little coverage of NL teams on ESPN.

It's mostly the Sox and Yanks lately.

Guess they don't need to remind their viewers of the Phillies being dominant? :ho


----------



## Heloves (Sep 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> I see so little coverage of NL teams on ESPN.
> 
> It's mostly the Sox and Yanks lately.
> 
> Guess they don't need to remind their viewers of the Phillies being dominant? :ho



Phillies should have clinched since August


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2011)

We'll win in October, that's all that matters.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 13, 2011)

Stark said:


> We'll win in October, that's all that matters.



You'll have to get through the Red Sox first


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2011)

Red Sox need to worry about the Rays


----------



## Heloves (Sep 13, 2011)

Red sox will beat the Rays


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2011)

i dunno their pitching atm is suspect


----------



## Heloves (Sep 13, 2011)

you scared Legend?


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2011)

our wins over boston and ny say hello


----------



## Mael (Sep 13, 2011)

Tim gets 200 and the Rays lost.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 13, 2011)

regular season means nothing 

wait till we sweep you guys 

:WOW .......Rays got got


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2011)

suuuure


----------



## Heloves (Sep 13, 2011)

Legend said:


> suuuure



.......... ok then


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2011)

Heloves said:


> regular season means nothing



**


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Stark said:


> **



........ it doesn't ...... 

anyways Red Sox vs Cubs again?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

If i were the Red Sox's i would be concerned with Bard he has been awful lately and if you don't have a reliable set-up man to Papelbon how can you close out close games?


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> If i were the Red Sox's i would be concerned with Bard he has been awful lately and if you don't have a reliable set-up man to Papelbon how can you close out close games?



Trade for Matt Thorton


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Too late for that they got what they got big 4 game set coming up tommorrow at Fenway Rays only 3.5 games back things about to get interesting.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Hope Rays lose at least two games


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

I just want a race up until the end of the season so far they have been boring up until this point.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

well teams have been getting it done..I find it refreshing


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

The Red Soxs are hurting though it will be interesting to see if they can hold on.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

I think their offense will carry them to the post season


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

Playoff berth clinched


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats Legend


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

There was never any doubt and sometimes the pessimistic attitude of that fanbase annoys me you have a great team.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

On to 100 wins


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

you guys better get 100 wins  I made a bet with a guy


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Geez imagine if they win the world series i can only imagine >.>


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah they aren't winning it Vespy


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

i will spaz and jizz


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Uhh yes they are Heloves i bet all my rep on it


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

ok let's make a deal...if the Phillies win ......I'll leave NF forever

if Boston, New York or anyone else wins........ you have to change your name to Desciple of HL ....... Deal?


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

uhhh no


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Not you Legend 

I was talking to Vespy


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm not taking that deal HL i like ya around here this place wouldn't be the same how about this if they win the world series you double my rep and if they don't i'll take a week away from NF and not post.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I'm not taking that deal HL i like ya around here this place wouldn't be the same how about this if they win the world series you double my rep and if they don't i'll take a week away from NF and not post.



ok every time you post and when I can ..I rep you for it 

Nah I know you like your posting

if you lose...you have to say Good derp a ferp a her morning ... each time you post


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok thats sounds fair too me but i won't lose i am pretty good at this sorta thing.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

hey I don't mind losing ..but I know the Phills won't win the WS ....... teams you expect to win ..never win


----------



## Starrk (Sep 14, 2011)

Phillies will win. 

That is all.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Stark said:


> Phillies will win.
> 
> That is all.



 .......no they won't


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well they better win cause i never like to lose.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

......... they will lose.....it's Red Sox's time to break Boston's curse of not winning titles for a while


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ehh give me the lesser of 2 evils anyday and Philly winning a title is better then Boston doing it.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> ......... they will lose.....it's Red Sox's time to break Boston's curse of not winning titles for a while



If the Sox can't be the Yank at their worst, they aren't touching the Phillies.


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2011)

Y U SO MAD HELOVES?


----------



## b0rt (Sep 15, 2011)

of the teams that are gunna make it, I'm hoping for a Diamondbacks WS title.


----------



## Mael (Sep 15, 2011)

b0rt said:


> of the teams that are gunna make it, I'm hoping for a Diamondbacks WS title.



If we're lucky, it's Boston/Arizona.

But Texas is in the way.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 15, 2011)

yea Boston and Texas are really competitive against each other I found anyway. both will win their fair share against each other.

I was gunna say for AL, how bout dem Tigers? good team? lucky team? or a mirage and they get beaten in 5 games??


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 15, 2011)

Lets hope for a rays sweep of the sox.


----------



## Mael (Sep 15, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Lets hope for a rays sweep of the sox.



Likely not. 

You really think you're getting away that easily?


----------



## b0rt (Sep 15, 2011)

Rays still aren't gaining any ground though. they keep losing to Baltimore.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> Likely not.
> 
> You really think you're getting away that easily?



It's only right. The Rays can do it.


----------



## Mael (Sep 15, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> It's only right. The Rays can do it.



Sure man, suuure.

Either way we're all losing to Texas.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 15, 2011)

why is Texas so intimidating though? I don't think they'll outlast the 3 other teams, they might win a round but by ALCS they're done, I don't like their odds and its kinda more of a feeling thing I think.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 15, 2011)

Stark said:


> If the Sox can't be the Yank at their worst, they aren't touching the Phillies.



You adding Phills to Yank's class makes me laugh


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2011)

Yankees:7-2
Tigers:6-3
Red Sox:4-6
Rays:4-5

The Rangers are mighty deadly to those teams. I mean every team has the offense to dispatch Texas pitching. Over the course of the season they have quality starters but they don't have that ace anchor type. CJ Wilson is very good and all but he is on the tier below the elite aces.

If the Rays catch the Sawks that's a lot of momentum going into the post season with Shields and Price at the top of that rotation. They are the most dangerous AL team this side of Detroit and the Verlander,Fister,Schrezer monster.


----------



## Mael (Sep 15, 2011)

b0rt said:


> why is Texas so intimidating though? I don't think they'll outlast the 3 other teams, they might win a round but by ALCS they're done, I don't like their odds and its kinda more of a feeling thing I think.



Last year, yes even without Cliff Lee, Texas embarrassed the Yankees.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Yankees:7-2
> Tigers:6-3
> Red Sox:4-6
> Rays:4-5
> ...



Don't buy the Tigers...they will not get out of the first round


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 15, 2011)

They may not but i hope they at least put up a fight and don't get swept.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> Last year, yes even without Cliff Lee, Texas embarrassed the Yankees.



They split their regular season meetings and then they got taken to the wire with their ace against the Yankees. Texas isn't as good as you make them out to be.



Heloves said:


> Don't buy the Tigers...they will not get out of the first round



Verlander and Fister are 2 of the top 8 pitchers based on their performance this year. They have pitching. They have some pop in their lineup too. And they are on fire at the right time.


----------



## Mael (Sep 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> They split their regular season meetings and then they got taken to the wire with their ace against the Yankees. Texas isn't as good as you make them out to be.



Their offense begs to differ.  Like it or not NY's pitching is still suspect save for CC.  Texas will chew them up and spit them out just like they might should they face Boston. Texas also possess far more aggressive baserunning.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> Their offense begs to differ.  Like it or not NY's pitching is still suspect save for CC.  Texas will chew them up and spit them out just like they might should they face Boston. Texas also possess far more aggressive baserunning.



The Yankees and the Tigers routinely dispatch them in the regular season. Boston and Tampa have middling records against them. 

Ivan Nova is pretty damn good. He's got as much of a chance as Ogando, Harrison, or Holland at being "suspect". Same goes for Bartolo and Freddy to be quite honest, the Texas pitching is just as "suspect". It's a rotation of younger pitchers who are having career years led by a guy who is a step below the elite tier of ace pitchers. 

The Yankees are second in the AL in SB. First isn't Texas either. The Yankees have a fair amount of speed and are pretty damn aggressive on the base paths given that their 6 steals behind the leader.

Texas is good but they are not the favorites of anything at this point. If that's a feeling or intuition well that's different but their are no facts to be had. Even Detroit would make more sense as the favorites if not the Yankees.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 15, 2011)

favorites? sorry I'm kinda sold on Detroit, like said, hot at the right time. lets not forget Verlander has been automatic, they definately will be competitive even if they do lose in the 1st round. 

my ranking of the 5 teams left is pretty much:
1. Yankees >.> (I hate em though)
2. Tigers
3. Red Sox
4. Rangers
5. Rays

but its FUCKINGGGG close.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 15, 2011)

So would Tigers vs Phillies be a good world series? can you imagine Verlander vs Halladay?


----------



## Heloves (Sep 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> They split their regular season meetings and then they got taken to the wire with their ace against the Yankees. Texas isn't as good as you make them out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Verlander and Fister are 2 of the top 8 pitchers based on their performance this year. They have pitching. They have some pop in their lineup too. And they are on fire at the right time.



I understand Verlander  but Fister? ...well let's see what the playoffs tells us.....


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fister is pretty good he just wasn't getting the run support when he was in Seattle and now he is it's just the rest of there rotation is the question mark.


----------



## Mael (Sep 15, 2011)

Christ in heaven...


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the Red Sox's will be fine since they got there 2 horses going the next 2 games in Beckett and Lester.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 17, 2011)

Grand Slam from Ibanez and no we clinch the East. 

For the 5th straight year.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 17, 2011)

Seems like Red Sox's turn to choke 

Congrats Phillies .....


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 17, 2011)

Red Sox.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Gained another game on dem sox.

Haven't posted here in a while.....


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 17, 2011)

Red Soxs need to win tommorrow or else the pressure will be on the rest of the way.


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2011)

5th Straight Title


----------



## Heloves (Sep 17, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Gained another game on dem sox.
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while.....



maybe cause your Yanks spiraled out of control for a while


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Heloves said:


> maybe cause your Yanks spiraled out of control for a while



That may not be far from the truth lol......


----------



## Starrk (Sep 18, 2011)

Guys guys guys, we're missing the big picture here.

Phillies winning the World Series. :ho


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 18, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Verlander *and Fister* are 2 of the top 8 pitchers based on their performance this year. They have pitching. They have some pop in their lineup too. And they are on fire at the right time.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2011)

Who is fister?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2011)

Last 6 starts

Doug fister 5-0 44 innings 41 Ks 4 ER 8.38 K/9 .81 BB/9 .81 ERA

He's been one of the 8 most valuable pitchers in the american league this year. He played for the Mariners toiling in obscurity because he had a historically bad offense backing him. So yea Verlander, Fister, and Schrezer is a dangerous three man rotation.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 18, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Last 6 starts
> 
> Doug fister 5-0 44 innings 41 Ks 4 ER 8.38 K/9 .81 BB/9 .81 ERA
> 
> He's been one of the 8 most valuable pitchers in the american league this year. He played for the Mariners toiling in obscurity because he had a historically bad offense backing him. So yea Verlander, Fister, and Schrezer is a dangerous three man rotation.



Tigers will be tough. I think they're really the 2nd best team in the AL.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Tigers will be tough. I think they're really the 2nd best team in the AL.



As of right now in my opinion the top 5 AL teams are like this.

1.Tampa Bay-On fire best one-two punch with a mirage rookie(Hellickson) who is actually pretty dynamite with his deadly command but not as good as his ERA.
2.Tigers- Hottest team in the AL this side of TB coming off a 10 game win streak and have the best starter in the AL, in spite of what the Sabermetrics say. With your eyes you can see that Verlander>CC but still both are elite.
2B.Yankees- They have the best record in the league. They have the best bullpen in the league. They have the second best pitcher in their league and while they have some unknown commodities in their rotation don't sleep on Nova who is 7-0 in his last 9 starts. He's lost to Texas one time,his first start to them, is 2-1 against them and has a sub 2 ERA against the Rays. He pitches in the biggest pressure cooker in baseball. He sucks against the Sox though. The offense and base running make them a juggernaut.
4.Rangers- CJ Wilson is their only proven guy and even then he is one step below being an elite ace. They have the third best offense in the league. They have very good pitching but they have a lot of youth in that rotation. Guys have to step up and put on their big boy pants.
5.Red Sox-Spiraling and reeling right now. Beckett and Lester are dirty but with the current swoon their in I can't rank them higher. Not to mention well I don't really like them.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 18, 2011)

How are the Red Sox's gonna get out of the spiral there in? they have a doubleheader tommorrow and the O's are playing well and hard


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> How are the Red Sox's gonna get out of the spiral there in? they have a doubleheader tommorrow and the O's are playing well and hard



I haven't examined their skid but I'm guessing that it's a combo of lack of timely hitting and a bad bullpen. I mean Beckett has done better and Lester kind of tapered off but he's still having a good year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well maybe it's a good thing that they are getting the O's now because they can't pitch and the Bo Sox's can absolutely rake.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2011)

True but it's bad in the sense that the Orioles are playing to ruin their season.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 18, 2011)

You play to win no matter the opponent the O's are just playing spoiler and if the Bo Sox's can't beat a lowly O's team how will they fare against the Yanks,Rangers,and Tigers in the postseason?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> You play to win no matter the opponent the O's are just playing spoiler and if the Bo Sox's can't beat a lowly O's team how will they fare against the Yanks,Rangers,and Tigers in the postseason?



I'd say pretty well. They match up with every single team except for the Tigers. The dam could finally break and the Yankees can prove they're the better team as they have been doing the past few weeks. I just think the playoff switch is going to get turned on. The Red Sox have the core of their last championship team intact. The guys who matter have been their before and Gonzalez is finally on a good team he doesn't have to carry.

That said the Yankees have the win the WS or it's failure mandate. They have the core of their last championship intact as well and they have the hunger to win every single year.

Detroit who has Verlander who is ready to win a ring. Their hungry and want their ring.

The Rangers have never won a WS and they're hungry but their pitching needs to have the mental toughness to not get eaten alive.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 18, 2011)

First they must get there and i have all the faith in the world that they will.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 18, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Last 6 starts
> 
> Doug fister 5-0 44 innings 41 Ks 4 ER 8.38 K/9 .81 BB/9 .81 ERA
> 
> He's been one of the 8 most valuable pitchers in the american league this year. He played for the Mariners toiling in obscurity because he had a historically bad offense backing him. So yea Verlander, Fister, and Schrezer is a dangerous three man rotation.



4 of those 5 starts are against offensively challenged teams; OAK, TB, MINNY, CLE, all of whom are near the bottom in RS & OPS.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> 4 of those 5 starts are against offensively challenged teams; OAK, TB, MINNY, CLE, all of whom are near the bottom in RS & OPS.



Actually KC and TB are 6 and 7 in the league in terms of RS and KC is 5th in OPS. Cleveland is 9 in RS and 8 in OPS and the other teams are at the bottom. He has a 5.0 WAR which makes him tied with 3 others for 6 most valuable pitcher. He is actually 9th overall in WAR for the AL. 7th best FIP in the AL, 9th best ERA+. The results don't lie the guy has been good this year and he is very dangerous.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 19, 2011)

Another Red Sox loss warms my heart.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 19, 2011)

Red Soxs need to win the 2nd game of this doubleheader or else there lead over Rays will just be one game and that will be hard to maintain the rest of the way.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Save #602

All lesser mortals shall now kneel before the Sandman.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 19, 2011)

He truly is the greatest closer of all-time and his entrance theme when he comes in is very fitting.


----------



## Mael (Sep 19, 2011)

*headdesk*


----------



## Jeff (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats to Mo

He's been at it since I was five years old, I'm 21 now and he's still impressive.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 19, 2011)

If Boston blows that huge lead they had i will laugh so hard


----------



## Mael (Sep 20, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> If Boston blows that huge lead they had i will laugh so hard



They didn't...miraculously.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 20, 2011)

what a slugfest that 2nd game was


----------



## MiamiCity15 (Sep 20, 2011)

Do any of you here think Mike Stanton can one day rise to NL MVP level?


----------



## Heloves (Sep 20, 2011)

MiamiCity15 said:


> Do any of you here think Mike Stanton can one day rise to NL MVP level?



Probably in three years...the guy still has to get better at fielding his position..but it's very plausible that he does......


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 20, 2011)

He will be there best player for the next decade.


----------



## Mael (Sep 20, 2011)

Bard. 

Go down to AAA, plox.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 20, 2011)

My biggest concern with the Red Sox's going into the postseason would be that rotation and bullpen will they have anything left?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 21, 2011)

I can feeling weeping and nashing of teeth is boston.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm gonna say that the Rays overtake the Red Sox for the Wild Card. Even if the Red Sox make it, they aren't really built for the playoffs as well as the Rays are.


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I can feeling weeping and nashing of teeth is boston.





King Lloyd said:


> I'm gonna say that the Rays overtake the Red Sox for the Wild Card. Even if the Red Sox make it, they aren't really built for the playoffs as well as the Rays are.



Can't say it isn't without proper blame.  Suddenly it is like a curse befell them.  Losing Buchholz was powerful and gaining Eric Brat-ard was highly questionable.  Simply put, the pitching is what's costing everyone.  Bats try, oh yes they do, but it's not enough.

I'm still holding for the WC, but forget the AL East.  Would've been nice, but then again I'm expecting Texas or Detroit to clobber the East.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 21, 2011)

Phillies need to hurry up and get 100 wins already i mean all they gotta do is beat my Nats sounds simple enough ehh?


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2011)

I've never seen a pitching core go from superb to shit in just one month.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 21, 2011)

Mael said:


> Can't say it isn't without proper blame.  Suddenly it is like a curse befell them.  Losing Buchholz was powerful and gaining Eric Brat-ard was highly questionable.  Simply put, the pitching is what's costing everyone.  Bats try, oh yes they do, but it's not enough.
> 
> I'm still holding for the WC, but forget the AL East.  Would've been nice, but then again I'm expecting Texas or Detroit to clobber the East.



Do you agree with what ESPN said about Boston?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Do you agree with what ESPN said about Boston?



What'd they say?


----------



## Heloves (Sep 21, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> What'd they say?



How the fans of Boston are back to their cursed ways 

which I literally shook my head in disgust


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 21, 2011)

The Red Soxs will be fine all they need to do is relax and win as for the Braves i am not so sure about


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2011)

Bull shit. That curse... You know anyone who didn't believe in it was full of shit. You're not as good of an organization as the Red Sox and don't win for 86 years. But to insinuate it's back???No I don't think so. The power of the idea of the curse, well unless they have a 20 year drought it shouldn't be brought up. The players won't buy it for a very long time. Ryan Westmoreland, poor kid, if he ever makes the big leagues will have had a long career by the time the curse comes back.


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Do you agree with what ESPN said about Boston?



ESPN says a lot of things.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 21, 2011)

So which team is in bigger trouble Red Sox's or Braves?


----------



## Heloves (Sep 21, 2011)

Mael said:


> ESPN says a lot of things.



Yeah but they said your city is again the cursed city....

I guess they forgot Cleveland


----------



## Mael (Sep 21, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Yeah but they said your city is again the cursed city....
> 
> I guess they forgot Cleveland



Again ESPN says a lot of things.  They're sensationalists to the extreme.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 21, 2011)

Mael said:


> Again ESPN says a lot of things.  They're sensationalists to the extreme.



Yeah I agree...just wanted to get your thoughts on it...  cause I"m sure Boston fans don't feel the way he does..hell Boston has been owning sports in the last decade...while Cleveland wins nothing


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 22, 2011)

> Manny Ramirez, upon learning he will not be able to play winter ball in the Dominican Republic because he's on MLB's inactive list, told ESPNdeportes.com Thursday that he will formally request reinstatement.
> 
> Ramirez said that upon reentry, he would serve his 100-game suspension for a second violation of MLB's drug policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heloves (Sep 22, 2011)

Manny is going to Japan it seems  I mean who'd waste their money on picking him up...the Pirates?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nats sweep the Phillys first time the Phillys have been swept this season also the Nats win the season series 10-8 only the Cardinals and Nats have winning records against the Phillies this season.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like Ozzie Guillen will be fired or let go ..........stupid Rios and Dunn


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 23, 2011)

He will get a job with the Marlins probably they will welcome him with open arms


----------



## Heloves (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah but he'd be lowering down in talent


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 24, 2011)

D-Backs,Brewers and Rangers all clinch playoff spots now all we gotta do is get the Red Sox and Braves in and we will be all set to begin 

Actually the Marlins are loaded with talent.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> D-Backs,Brewers and Rangers all clinch playoff spots now all we gotta do is get the Red Sox and Braves in and we will be all set to begin
> 
> Actually the Marlins are loaded with talent.



 Yeah I forgot about Mike Stanton and their two best starting pitchers


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 24, 2011)

But i hope they do get Ozzie the 2nd best division in baseball will only get better.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 24, 2011)

If the Rays have thought us anything, it's that you can be good with a low payroll. The Marlins even won in 2003 with the 21st ranked payroll that year. If Ozzie does go there, maybe he can get it done.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 24, 2011)

Which series would be better D-Backs vs Phillies or Brewers vs Braves in the NLDS?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 24, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Which series would be better D-Backs vs Phillies or Brewers vs *Cardinals* in the NLDS?



                 yes       .


----------



## Mael (Sep 24, 2011)

Honestly...can't say I'm shocked.

If this was the July Red Sox, it'd be a whole different ball game.  But alas, no.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 24, 2011)

Man Boston can be in if they win both games tommorrow and the Rays lose


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Man Boston can be in if they win both games tommorrow and the Rays lose



Bullshit.  These guys are flat.  They're out of gas.  Unless they're hiding all their ability behind some playoff screen or Bud Selig is paying them all to underperform, Boston is flat.  No Clay, no Youk, questionable starts, questionable bullpen, LOB, everything.  Even as a fan, I'm tired of finding an excuse for being this disappointing.  This wasn't like the slide in 2007 where you knew they were still going to get some sort of accolade.  No, this is a Mets level collapse.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Bullshit.  These guys are flat.  They're out of gas.  Unless they're hiding all their ability behind some playoff screen or Bud Selig is paying them all to underperform, Boston is flat.  No Clay, no Youk, questionable starts, questionable bullpen, LOB, everything.  Even as a fan, I'm tired of finding an excuse for being this disappointing.  This wasn't like the slide in 2007 where you knew they were still going to get some sort of accolade.  No, this is a Mets level collapse.



Mets level...that's saying something.

Hey look I cant feel bad for you cause I want a sweep. I want tears.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Honestly...can't say I'm shocked.
> 
> If this was the July Red Sox, it'd be a whole different ball game.  But alas, no.



July has past. Ain't nothing you can about that.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Mets level...that's saying something.
> 
> Hey look I cant feel bad for you cause I want a sweep. I want tears.



A tad melodramatic maybe, but it is something to note of potential comparison.



Mura said:


> July has past. Ain't nothing you can about that.



I know that.  That's what I just said with the "Alas, no."


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2011)

No Mael you're on the money. If the Sox don't make the playoffs this is a worse collapse than the Mets. The team they had going into the year as the prohibitive favorites for the WS and to be in this position. This was a New York type of year for them. World Series or bust and they busted.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> No Mael you're on the money. If the Sox don't make the playoffs this is a worse collapse than the Mets. The team they had going into the year as the prohibitive favorites for the WS and to be in this position. This was a New York type of year for them. World Series or bust and they busted.



What ended up killing them was an exhausted bullpen after mediocre starts.  Personally as a Boston fan I've felt Lackey was highly questionable and Bedard was even worse.  I'll take Wake getting shellacked because at the least he's not a brat about it like Eric after 2+ innings.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Its very difficult to get anywhere near what the mets did a couple years back. If they don't make it do you think they'll do something drastic like fire francona?


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, if the Braves can actually make it to the playoffs this year, I will officially no longer be dissappointed if they lose-I'll just be happy they even got there.

The loss of Hanson and Jurjjens has hurt us bad, and the bullpen will be too exhausted to count on in the hypothetical post-season

Miracles can happen, but I'm far from optimistic at this point.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Its very difficult to get anywhere near what the mets did a couple years back. If they don't make it do you think they'll do something drastic like fire francona?



Poor Shark Skin. 

But no, the people love Tito.  Firing him would be horrible for Red Sox PR, especially since he typically makes a good strategy and good calls, bumps here and there.  Tito had been the best thing going for Boston since 2004 and Theo would be shooting himself in the foot.  It'd be like Tampa shit-canning Joe Maddon.  Speaking of which, nothing but good things to say about Maddon too.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to put a fork in the Red Sox.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Lets hope we can do it then.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I want to put a fork in the Red Sox.



You mean before Detroit or Texas sticks a fork in you?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 25, 2011)

Meh I think we can beat any of those teams.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Meh I think we can beat any of those teams.



Heh, you think.


----------



## vegitabo (Sep 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> You mean before Detroit or Texas sticks a fork in you?



lolumad  and where did u ever get Texas from


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 25, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> The Braves are on a roll!  *It would take a meltdown of historical proportions *to lose the Wild Card at this point, and there's even a reasonable (though not likely) chance of catching up with the Phillies...



God hates me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> God hates me.



Oh don't be like that


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> You mean before Detroit or Texas sticks a fork in you?



lol, Red Sox.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> lol, Red Sox.



lol away.  Can't say Boston's not deserving.

I just think that when it boils down to it, Detroit and Texas aren't the pushovers like the Minnesota Twins.  Oh and for the record, watch out for Tampa's playoff ability.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2011)

Mael remember how we got into the argument who is the better team. The Yankees kind of ended up being the better team.

The Yankees would handle Texas. Tampa we could get to. Detroit is dangerous.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Mael remember how we got into the argument who is the better team. The Yankees kind of ended up being the better team.
> 
> The Yankees would handle Texas. Tampa we could get to. Detroit is dangerous.



Hate to be that guy, but remember the offensive capabilities of Nelson Cruz, Kinsler, and Hamilton especially against a demonstrated Yankees rotation.  Cliff Lee was indeed the X factor there, but when CJ Wilson put up good numbers against NY and while NY has to rely on Bartolo Colon, I'm still not convinced by what you've provided.

Tampa would be the weakest of the three...and yes you need to look out for Detroit.  Verlander will embarrass most opponents.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 25, 2011)

> I just think that when it boils down to it, Detroit and Texas aren't the pushovers like the Minnesota Twins. Oh and for the record, watch out for Tampa's playoff ability.



Neither are we. And for the record, we did take 3 out of 4 from Tampa the last series and we did get back 8 runs from a 12 nothing deficit the next game.


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2011)

thank goodness that losing streak is over


----------



## Heloves (Sep 25, 2011)

Phillies will be fine..until they face the Yanks


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Cards one game back now. Braves have 3 left against the Phillies. Cards play the Astros. I like these odds.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Braves are gonna have a tough time beating the Phillies they will not make it easy for them just like the Nats didn't.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Neither are we. And for the record, we did take 3 out of 4 from Tampa the last series and we did get back 8 runs from a 12 nothing deficit the next game.



Lol a NYer ever thinking that he was ever in pushover position.

See I can only take NY claims with a grain of salt.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 25, 2011)

Red Soxs really need this game they cannot get swept


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Red Soxs really need this game they cannot get swept



Well no duh.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Lol a NYer ever thinking that he was ever in pushover position.
> 
> See I can only take NY claims with a grain of salt.





Mael said:


> You mean before Detroit or Texas sticks a fork in you?



You seem to think we're pushovers.


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> You seem to think we're pushovers.



Never said pushovers, but I always do think that your ambitions are always higher than reality likes to dictate.


----------



## Berserk (Sep 25, 2011)

So much mad in this thread.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Never said pushovers, but I always do think that your ambitions are always higher than reality likes to dictate.



The reality is we could fulfill our ambitions if the players just lived up to their potential in the postseason.



Berserk said:


> So much mad in this thread.



Mael always comes off as angry.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 25, 2011)

Saw that shit coming a mile away.


----------



## Berserk (Sep 25, 2011)

Scott fucking Proctor.  Why do they still have him?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 25, 2011)

Someone probably thought he could be his old self again...not so.

We had our chances but our offense was just terrible.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 25, 2011)

This will probably get Boston back on track going into the postseason.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't loose to Baltimore now Red Sox.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh those pesky O's you never know what you will get with them a pain the butt they are.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 26, 2011)

Berserk said:


> Scott fucking Proctor.  Why do they still have him?



The Yankees actually picked up Scott Proctor!?

Hey Yankees, if you like washed-up Braves rejects so much, there's this guy named Derek Lowe you might be interested in for next year....please?


----------



## Mael (Sep 26, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Don't *loose* to Baltimore now Red Sox.



We're *tight* around the O's most of the time. 

Lose*.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 26, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> The Yankees actually picked up Scott Proctor!?
> 
> Hey Yankees, if you like washed-up Braves rejects so much, there's this guy named Derek Lowe you might be interested in for next year....please?



Actually he's a Yankees reject.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 26, 2011)

A new team and atmosphere could actually help derek lowe. I've seen it work for some players.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> A new team and atmosphere could actually help derek lowe. I've seen it work for some players.



It's not exactly like he's doing bad either. He's a 2.5 win player the past 3 straight years. That's consistency. He's not worth 15 million a year but he's the kind of guy I'd pay 10-11 million. He's a groundball pitcher and well if you look at his components then you'll see that his ERA is a lot of bad luck. He's walking more guys this year and his BABIP is elevated, but personally I'm of the belief that higher BABIP doesn't always mean bad luck, it means you're getting hit hard. That said his components are still good.


----------



## E (Sep 26, 2011)

dat feel when ALCS tickets at comerica go on sale and im broke as hell

motherfuckers are expensive, i thought detroit was supposed to be poor, i wanted to see my yanks


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 26, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not exactly like he's doing bad either. He's a 2.5 win player the past 3 straight years. That's consistency. He's not worth 15 million a year but he's the kind of guy I'd pay 10-11 million. He's a groundball pitcher and well if you look at his components then you'll see that his ERA is a lot of bad luck. He's walking more guys this year and his BABIP is elevated, but personally I'm of the belief that higher BABIP doesn't always mean bad luck, it means you're getting hit hard. That said his components are still good.



I very much hope the Yankees or some other big-money team agrees with your assessment-with the rookie phenoms (who admittingly still need to develop the capacity to pitch past the sixth inning) and Kris Medlen, we don't have room for a 15 million-dollar pitcher with a 5.00 ERA....and the Yankees seem to love those guys.


----------



## Mael (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I'll be damned...Sox couldn't bring themselves to be swept after all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 26, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> I very much hope the Yankees or some other big-money team agrees with your assessment-with the rookie phenoms (who admittingly still need to develop the capacity to pitch past the sixth inning) and Kris Medlen, we don't have room for a 15 million-dollar pitcher with a 5.00 ERA....and the Yankees seem to love those guys.



The Yankees aren't touching Derek Lowe with a five foot pole. But the guy is 10 million dollar pitcher, it's his value. Like I said he may be unlucky or maybe the lost velocity and age have gotten to him but looking at his components I think he'd do well from a move elsewhere. 

You're not paying those pitchers yet and you won't have to for another 3-4 years. Their is no room for Lowe because well look at how stack the farm and the pitchers who have graduated from are. The Braves make arms like no other. Seriously it's disgusting.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 26, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> The Braves make arms like no other. Seriously it's disgusting.



Don't worry, we compensate for that by having hitters who can't get a runner at third home with less than two outs (I don't expect a fly ball to outfied every time, but it would be nice if we could at least do better than teams like Houston in that regard).


----------



## Heloves (Sep 26, 2011)

How many division titles do your Braves have Lowtech?


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 26, 2011)

Heloves said:


> How many division titles do your Braves have Lowtech?



Chipper's the only one left from the (regular season) glory days....but yeah, we do have the potential for another dynasty, I'm just frustrated by our repeated failure this year to follow through on the basics-and besides, its no fun taking cheap shots at other teams if I can't also laugh at our own short-comings.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 26, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> Chipper's the only one left from the (regular season) glory days....but yeah, we do have the potential for another dynasty, I'm just frustrated by our repeated failure this year to follow through on the basics-and besides, its no fun taking cheap shots at other teams if I can't also laugh at our own short-comings.



I'm still impressed with those 90's Braves... I think it was ten back to back Division titles


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 26, 2011)

They had 14 in a row at one point until the Phillies snapped the streak and they started there own little streak.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 26, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> They had 14 in a row at one point until the Phillies snapped the streak and they started there own little streak.



Phillies are going to lose that streak eventually ......


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well i would like to think so they won't keep winning it forever but i can't see the Braves doing it though it'll be someone else.


----------



## Icer (Sep 26, 2011)

Atlanta better win 2 outta 3 from Phillies or else that Wild Card is going to the .... well the Cards.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Braves will have to face Lee,Oswalt,and Hamels in that series and the Braves are 6-9 against the Phillies this season.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 26, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Braves will have to face Lee,Oswalt,and Hamels in that series and the Braves are 6-9 against the Phillies this season.



On the other hand, the Phillies just lost eight in a row, and the Astros recently swept the Phillies...

I'm not very optimistic about our chances this year, but its far from a done deal.

As for the next dynasty...we'll just have to see how all those youngsters pan out.  We currently have a lot more young players with potential than the other teams, but there are countless players who never lived up to their potential.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well you gotta think the Mets and Marlins won't stay bad forever and what about the Nats seems like everybody overlooks them as being possible contenders going forward.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 26, 2011)

Marlins will win the division next year I guarantee it


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Phillies will win the division again next season wild card is up for grabs though.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 26, 2011)

The Red Sox seem to be determined to not make the playoffs.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Al wild card is now tied geez what drama this is


----------



## Heloves (Sep 26, 2011)

It's official Ozzie is going to Florida 

and the White Sox will be back to irrelevancy now


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ehh i am more concerned with the wild card race in the AL that is great t.v.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Astros, you saved our asses for another day.


----------



## b0rt (Sep 28, 2011)

so who wins the WC after tonight? Braves got Phillies, Cards got Astros, Red Sox got Orioles and Yankees got Rays.

I think the Rays lose tonight, but not sure if Boston will win either. if so tiebreaker 1-game playoff which I'm about 55% sure will happen.

I like Cards over Astros and Braves over Phillies for tonight too. I can see a high chance of 2 1-game playoffs after today. I think the Cards and Braves both win tonight thus remain tied and I like the Rays and Red Sox to lose for w/e reason tonight.

gunna be interesting.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 28, 2011)

The Red Sox will win tonight and the Rays will lose that is my lead pipe lock of the day. giving the Bo sox the wild card as for the NL who the hell knows i think that one goes to a one-game playoff


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well you gotta think the Mets and Marlins won't stay bad forever and what about the Nats seems like everybody overlooks them as being possible contenders going forward.



In 3-4 years the Mets will be competing for the playoffs again. It could be earlier if they can keep Reyes, Ike Davis takes a step forward, Johan regains his form, and the kids on the farm step up to the plate. Sandy Alderson is a great baseball mind.

The Marlins... I don't know. Stanton is a future superstar.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 28, 2011)

Reyes will probably walk and go to a contender and as for the Marlins tyhey aren't as good as the top 3 teams in the division.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 28, 2011)

Apparently its Blanton tonight, so our odds are improved.  Hopefully we can capitalize on it...


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2011)

Sox take lead, Rays getting pounded.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Been a no show lately Mael.


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Been a no show lately Mael.



Little ol' me?

Well work for starters is putting their foot down on internets...that and I was here what, two days ago?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

Boston needs to win

I don't think they beat the rays in an elim game


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

FUCK YOU YANKEES.

ALL I WANTED WAS THE SOX TO MELT DOWN SO BAD THEY MISSED THE PLAYOFFS.

WHAT THE FUCK YOU GUYS.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

Sin said:


> FUCK YOU YANKEES.
> 
> ALL I WANTED WAS THE SOX TO MELT DOWN SO BAD THEY MISSED THE PLAYOFFS.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK YOU GUYS.


Its ok Sin Boston still needs to win

i expect them to melt down


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

YANKEES   

Now don't ruin this in the 9th.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

Holy shit TB came back


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

NY so just trolled Boston there


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> NY so just trolled Boston there


Rays still have to close it in the 9th.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Im here doing production for this Yankee game wanting to slam my head against the desk watching them melt down.  No i dont want the Red Sox to win, but at this point I believe that the O's will win that game anyway. I want both the Rays and Sox to play a extra game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

NY should just underhand throw it in the 9th


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Lord Genome said:


> NY should just underhand throw it in the 9th


Or walk 5 players.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Yankees just trolled the rays. Gave em hope for no reason.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Best way to crush a team.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, Yankees!!!!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Come on Orioles!!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Down to final out.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Fuck Yankees.

DON'T DO THIS.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry Rays....never meant to cocktease you like this.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCK HE DID IT


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

OMG THAT WAS SO CLUTCH


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Cory Wade.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 28, 2011)

GODDAMMIT!!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

I FUCKING LOVE YOU YOU DIRTY GINGER


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 28, 2011)

WOW!!! RAYS TIED!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Gotta admit, that was very clutch. Final strike, final out and he ties it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

I am so pumped

I cant believe that happened


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I may sound traitorous with this guys, but I was actually rootin for Tampa. I want that playoff game if Boston wins.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Well, I may sound traitorous with this guys, but I was actually rootin for Tampa. I want that playoff game if Boston wins.



Hey, I think I'm the same. Not happy wade gave it up but anything to make these two teams work harder then I'm fine with that.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

THE BASEBALL GODS ARE ON OUR SIDE.

FUCK THE RED SOX.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Stupid Wade and Ayala.

Whatever. Just end this stupid game Rays. Proctor sucks anyway.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, to the 10th we go.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

And we have no one else to pitch.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

We still got proctor. Not much, but we have someone.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Yankees vs Tigers are set now.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish I could neg KU.

Fucking spreading


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yankees vs Tigers are set now.



Which is what I didnt want, but We'll face whose in front of us.


Sin I wanted both the Rays and Sox to lose , but whatever.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Which is what I didnt want, but We'll face whose in front of us.
> 
> 
> Sin I wanted both the Rays and Sox to lose , but whatever.


The second the Sox got a lead you should have been rooting for the Yankees to lose. The game means nothing to you guys and collapsing here would destroy the sox.

If the O's were up 8-1 or something I would allow it, but you're just being bratty at this point


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

No matter how you look at it we will  be facing verlander three times in the ALDS.

It is what it is, we'll see what we can do against him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

rofl aceves


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Yankees-TB on ESPN Alternate
Phillies-Braves on ESPN2
Sox-O's on ESPN

My tv hurts from all the channel hopping.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Sin said:


> The second the Sox got a lead you should have been rooting for the Yankees to lose. The game means nothing to you guys and collapsing here would destroy the sox.
> 
> If the O's were up 8-1 or something I would allow it, but you're just being bratty at this point



Have you seen the Sox lately....they will lose this game.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> No matter how you look at it we will  be facing verlander three times in the ALDS.
> 
> It is what it is, we'll see what we can do against him.



Verlander... 3 times? Is that possible?


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Have you seen the Sox lately....they will lose this game.


No reason to leave it up to them when you can give the Rays a big advantage.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Verlander... 3 times? Is that possible?



Nah just twice.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Verlander... 3 times? Is that possible?



Games 1,3, and 5?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> Games 1,3, and 5?



He better have a metal arm.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> Games 1,3, and 5?



So only a 2 man pitching staff? Nah, I don't think that'll be the case. IF they do that, they might overuse him. 

In anycase the Yankees need to beat that ass.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a big baseball guy, but why do the Yankees (who have the best record in the AL) get a division winner and the Rangers get the wildcard team?

Makes no sense.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Well if I'm the tigers then I would want my ace pitching as much as possible in this series but we'll see.


----------



## Mael (Sep 28, 2011)

Aceves out of a jam.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Great now I wont get out of here till 12.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

This shits taking too long.

I may just go to bed and find out what happened in the morning.


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Phillies take the lead!!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Dammit Tampa take him deep and end this.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

Braves lose 

i liked the braves


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 28, 2011)

Cards are in!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

Baltimore ties it!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

RED SOX LOSE


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

I LOVE THE CITY OF BALTIMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

GOOD JOB CRAWFORD


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

FINISH THEM RAYS.

FINISH THEM.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 28, 2011)

Suck it Boston ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!

And Sin I told you.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

Baltimore needs to play like that every game

theyd win the WS


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

Please win Rays, please.


----------



## TRI05 (Sep 28, 2011)

OMMMMFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

RAYS WIN

LONGORIA HERO

BOSTON CRIES


----------



## Sin (Sep 28, 2011)

OF COURSE.

IT HAD TO BE THIS WAY.

THE COLLAPSE IS COMPLETE. THE RAYS WIN!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 28, 2011)

Longoria saw that Boston lost and put them out of their misery


----------



## TRI05 (Sep 28, 2011)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME CAN THIS SHIT GET ANY MORE EPIC?!?!?!???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2011)

best night everrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sin (Sep 29, 2011)

Longoria for MVP.

Fuck everything else. Fuck it.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 29, 2011)

Epic Boston CHOKE!!!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 29, 2011)

lol, Carl Crawford. 

Congrats Rays. 

Proctor, may you never step onto the mound for the Yankees again. 

Yankees, don't play like you did tonight and the last few games please. 4 game loosing streak isn't the best way to go into the postseason.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 29, 2011)

lol, now Boston can't remind us of 2004 anymore.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 29, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Epic Boston CHOKE!!!!





LouDAgreat said:


> lol, now Boston can't remind us of 2004 anymore.




Oh you sad, wretched souls.


----------



## Sin (Sep 29, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> lol, Carl Crawford.
> 
> Congrats Rays.
> 
> ...


Any other game Rivera comes out and destroys the Rays in the 9th before it even goes to extras.

The Yankees lost on purpose.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry Jove....I respect you, but they had a near double digit game lead going into September.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 29, 2011)

Sin said:


> Any other game Rivera comes out and destroys the Rays in the 9th before it even goes to extras.
> 
> The Yankees lost on purpose.



Fuck, before Mo comes in, Robertson does his Houdini act and gets out that bases loaded jam.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL RED SOX

How's that moneyball working for you, Epstein?


----------



## Zach (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh god Boston


----------



## Berserk (Sep 29, 2011)

Quite possibly, the best day in baseball!  Ever!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Jimin (Sep 29, 2011)

Biggest chokejobs I've seen in a while. The Mets finally have two teams worse than themselves now.

Now, I'm not sure if I should root for the Tigers or the Rays...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

That is all.


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 29, 2011)

The mets looked at this choke job and felt bad for these two teams. Peyton Manning says the Sox need to clutch up. I can go on and on but I love this. So many ESPN guys need to hide there face, 45 of them choose the sox for the AL East and like 37 had them winning it all. Everyone thought it was a forgone conclusion.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 29, 2011)

Eikichi Onizuka said:


> The mets looked at this choke job and felt bad for these two teams. Peyton Manning says the Sox need to clutch up. I can go on and on but I love this. So many ESPN guys need to hide there face, 45 of them choose the sox for the AL East and like 37 had them winning it all. Everyone thought it was a forgone conclusion.



Nah, they're not feeling bad... they're feeling relieved. At long last, the Mets are no longer the season ending chokemasters... but they're up there.


----------



## Zach (Sep 29, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> Biggest chokejobs I've seen in a while. The Mets finally have two teams worse than themselves now.
> 
> Now, I'm not sure if I should root for the Tigers or the Rays...



Those are the 2 I'm going for. If they play against each other I'm not sure


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 29, 2011)

Top 3 but the braves come in second behind the sox. The Sox chock job is just legendary. This might be crossing the line but I think it's karmic justice from lackey leaving his cancer ridden wife. that's just not a good look at all regardless if it was over a while ago. This team that was supposed to hit couldn't hit when it counted. To quote bill simmions, these guy seem like empty calorie hitters except for ellisbury. Never seen such a thing.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 29, 2011)

Never thought I'd see the day people would enjoy the Red Sox choke  ......


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2011)

It's not very often you get to see two monumental choke jobs in the same night.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 29, 2011)

Could someone remind me again, what were Boston's and Braves highest game lead before going into their collapse?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 29, 2011)

The highest lead the Braves had at one point was 10 before it went to 8 and the Red Sox's lead got as high as 9 i think it was.


----------



## Sin (Sep 29, 2011)

Tigers win the WS
Lions win the Superbowl
Pistons get the #1 pick in the 2012 draft


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 29, 2011)

I remember when Showalter was saying at the start of the season how he loves beating the Bo Sox's what irony that the O's are the ones to end the Red Sox's season


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Sep 29, 2011)

Poor Bill Simmons


----------



## Berserk (Sep 29, 2011)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Poor Bill Simmons



Fuck Bill Simmons.  "Hurr Best Sports City!!!! Durr"


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, that's the way the cookie crumbles...

I'm going to admit to some petty vindictiveness here; I'll be rooting against both the Phillies and the Cardinals in the post-season from this point forward (despite the fact that the Braves deserved to lose with the way they've been playing).  It doesn't say much good about me, but, well, that's the way it is.

Additional notes:

I don't want to see Derek Lowe as a starter for the Braves ever again; the team should inform him that if he doesn't voluntarily withdraw from his contract, he'll be relegated to mop-up work (at best) from this point forward (his salary is 'sunk costs' anyway).

I dearly hope that Kimbral doesn't succomb to the same mental breakdown as all Braves closers except John Smoltz in recent memory.  In any event, he probably cost himself the Rookie of the Year award with his September breakdown.  I hope he is more consistent next year.

I don't want to see Linebrink again, either; we have plenty of other options, and he's the source of too many bad memories (not just from this last game).

Terry Pendleton, I appreciate what you did for the Braves as a player, but if by next year you can't get the hitters to hit a fly ball to the outfield with a runner on third and less than two outs, then you need to go.

I'm well on my way to drinking away the memories of this past month now...


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The highest lead the Braves had at one point was 10 before it went to 8 and the Red Sox's lead got as high as 9 i think it was.



I think it was ten and a fucking half.

I need more beer...


----------



## Heloves (Sep 29, 2011)

Sin said:


> Tigers win the WS
> Lions win the Superbowl
> Pistons get the #1 pick in the 2012 draft



Lions  can never win the Super Bowl


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 29, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Proctor, may you never step onto the mound for the Yankees again.



Or the Braves, for that matter.


----------



## Mael (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeouch.

Well...that sucks.  However I can't say it wasn't without good reason.

Starting pitching collapsed.  Lackey stunk.  Wakefield should've been benched after #200.  We relied on AAA pitchers and Eric Bedard.  Crawford only had rare moments of brilliance.  Defensive miscues.  Injuries.  Overconfidence.  

Doesn't sting like 2003, but it sucks.  Oh well, let's see what happens next year.


----------



## E (Sep 29, 2011)

let's get this shit started

>bawwwston


----------



## b0rt (Sep 29, 2011)

so on Sept. 30 its Detroit vs Yankees and Texas vs Tampa.

Oct. 1 Philly vs St. Louis and Arizona against Milwaukee.

rematch of the 06 WS by any chance??


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't wanna look ahead but I want my rematch with texas.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 29, 2011)

Umm, yeah, some end to the season


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 29, 2011)

So what does a fan do when they don't have there team in the playoffs who do you pull for to win it all?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 29, 2011)

I lol @ these preseason predictions.



So called 'experts'.

Also wanted to add this for all the Boston Braves fans.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF3U0LRS62s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Sep 29, 2011)

Ever expert had the Sox it's crazy. Life is good, has any team been so hyped and not even made it to the playoffs because of pure on clutchness


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 29, 2011)

Eikichi Onizuka said:


> Ever expert had the Sox it's crazy. Life is good, has any team been so hyped and not even made it to the playoffs because of pure on clutchness



In defense of those guys they all thought Bucholz would be pitching this year and they like most people thought even Daisuke could contribute, and no one thought Lackey would turn out to be as terrible of a person as he is a baseball player. The last comment was unfair as I don't know all the details but I think using or allowing your wife to be used as a scapegoat for shit job performance and then divorcing her in her hour of need is just...

Anyway this team was lauded as the best Red Sox team ever assembled and they ended up wilting though the Yankees did throw those games to the Devil Rays if you ask me.

They are definitely one of the three biggest disappointments in terms of results and hype the sport has ever seen.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 29, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> So what does a fan do when they don't have there team in the playoffs who do you pull for to win it all?



In my case, the Brewers.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am gonna cheer on the Phillies to win it all and bring another championship to the east.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 29, 2011)

Eikichi Onizuka said:


> Ever expert had the Sox it's crazy. Life is good, has any team been so hyped and not even made it to the playoffs because of pure on clutchness



Seriously the Yankees have been ubber hyped before and I've seen no bashing of this kind


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 29, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Seriously the Yankees have been ubber hyped before and I've seen no bashing of this kind



Not like this Heloves, not like this at all. Practically every ESPN analyst had the Phillies and Red Sox in the WS.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow getting rid of Francona or Franconca leaving? I wouldnt allow it if its either. That guy is one of the best managers out there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Red sox management would be making a big mistake if they let him go, either by their decision or his.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2011)

You can't overstate how many lost seasons you've had under the guy though. I mean the Sox have been winning lately and that's all that matters but Tito seems to lose the clubhouse every now and again when going gets tough. Still the man has done enough to never be fired or leave involuntarily. One of the best in the biz.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 30, 2011)

He doesn't want the Red Sox to pick up his option, so yeah it seems like its on his part. I hear that he and Epstien have been growing distant.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozgpisPyG6A[/YOUTUBE]

This music always gets me psyched about the postseason.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

The Yankee's have not lost a ALDS series since 2006 when they were beaten by the Tigers.


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Wow getting rid of Francona or Franconca leaving? I wouldnt allow it if its either. That guy is one of the best managers out there.



Very sad to see Terry go, but I don't blame the distant feelings.  The big trade players we get are sometimes fucking whiners.  I despise Lackey and couldn't fathom why Theo signed the chunky complain machine.  Bedard is a baby when going gets tough.  Crawford arty the least admitted his poor performance.  Gonzo turned to God of all things  and JD Drew kept his usual unemotional and mediocre ways.  Also, Youk whines way too fucking much.  Lol Jewish maybe jk? 

All in all Terry was a decent man dealing with Theo bringing in bigger egos.  Sad to see him go.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 30, 2011)

Wait wait wait... Terry Francona is actually leaving Boston?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Its not official but its leaning that way.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 30, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Yankee's have not lost a ALDS series since 2006 when they were beaten by the Tigers.



Actually, not since 2007, when they were beaten by the .


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

Well i don't think the Yanks will lose to the Tigers in this series they might lose in the ALCS but not the ALDS.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, I sure hope we don't loose to them. 

Anyways, I found this in the cafe convo thread

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Oce1Yz_0U&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rays and Rangers is gonna be pretty good i think.


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh Onion.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Sep 30, 2011)

Francona won't return to the Red Sox... according to ESPN.

He's the Joe Torre of the Red Sox eh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Just read the article on that. Well francona won't be without a job for long.

Question is where do the red sox go for a new manager.

Doubt it'll be ozzie smith.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

They might go after Bobby V and if Francona doesn't take the next year off i think he will get another job somewhere.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 30, 2011)

Francona to White Sox?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

I would say no i think they wanna get a young manager what a story it would be if he went to the Cubs and ended there curse like he did the Red Sox curse


----------



## Heloves (Sep 30, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I would say no i think they wanna get a young manager what a story it would be if he went to the Cubs and ended there curse like he did the Red Sox curse



I would hope not ...we need a manager with experience 

 in order to end 'that' curse you need to have the fans stop showing up to the games as a social event .


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

That curse needs to end really bad it's not right to see that fanbase suffering for over a 100 years.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 30, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> That curse needs to end really bad it's not right to see that fanbase suffering for over a 100 years.



dude trust me......they don't have much of a fanbase  ...


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

Umm are you serious? the Cubs have one of the most diehard fanbases in the league.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 30, 2011)

Dude come to chicago.........whenever I get bashed for being a White Sox fan ..I ask them........Who are you playing after the Sox series... 

and honestly I get a lot of ..." Who cares White Sux suck."


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 30, 2011)

I owe Terry Pendleton an apology, I forgot that Larry Parrish was the Braves hitting coach...and he's just been fired.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

I won't get into the back and forth between the north side and south side both have been equally as bad as the other.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 30, 2011)

I know the South can be stupid in using the White Sox as a gang............. but the North side too acts like a bunch of idiots who don't know baseball.....

I love my White Sox  but I don't hate the Cubs.....just some of their fans


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

But you must admit Ozzie made the White Sox relevent and before he came no one really cared about them.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 30, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> But you must admit Ozzie made the White Sox relevent and before he came no one really cared about them.



Oh I know this since we first got him.......he was the White Sox....sadly it had to end ......

I'm still hoping to see a good next year


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

And now the Marlins got him and i still won't give a damn about the Marlins but it will make for some interesting sound bites.


----------



## Zach (Sep 30, 2011)

Texas getting destroyed Hopefully Yanks/Tigers will be better.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 30, 2011)

Zooba said:


> Hopefully Yanks/Tigers will be better.



Game 1 is a great pitching matchup. Too bad I don't have TBS.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Ugh, goddamn rain.


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2011)

1-1 and so far as I expected.

And I was at first surprised to see Terry go but now I'm not.

With douchebags like Lackey and douchebag moves Theo keeps doing like with Bedard, I can understand the frustration of not being able to impact the players as much.  Who really suffers are people like Pedroia, Buchholz, Ellsbury, Reddick, etc.

Had a couple National Guard guys from NY ask me, "Why did Francona bail?  He was someone we actually respect."

I had no answer for it...no answer that didn't make me get pissed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Damn, the game got postponed.

This changes the whole series.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 30, 2011)

Great. Nothing to do now


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 30, 2011)

Man i was waiting all day for Yanks vs Tigers now i gotta wait another day oh well 4 games tomorrow.


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2011)

At least Dustin's a class act.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 30, 2011)

Mael said:


> 1-1 and so far as I expected.
> 
> And I was at first surprised to see Terry go but now I'm not.
> 
> ...




I'm seeing a lot of emphasis on Theo's immense blunders, and not enough admittance of a pretty mediocre performance from Francona this year.


----------



## Mael (Sep 30, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'm seeing a lot of emphasis on Theo's immense blunders, and not enough admittance of a pretty mediocre performance from Francona this year.



Take it from a Sox fan.  

Francona did indeed make awful bullpen moves especially with not pulling Bard in, but I refuse to hold Terry completely accountable for the slipshod performance of the entire Boston starting lineup of pitching to include that piece of shit Lackey.  Francona's biggest fault was that he catered to the sympathies of players more often than he should, but I don't think that should warrant a shift of focus.  It wasn't Terry who managerially thought Bedard was a good idea.  It wasn't Terry who primarily considered signing Lackey for 5+ years being a great idea.  It wasn't Terry who thought trying to pull a Yankees would somehow work just as it does for the Steinbrenners.  Look at 2004 and look at 2007.  Look at the "Idiots" who were determined, goofball, unorthodox, unkempt, yet resilient to force the greatest comeback in any MLB rivalry.  Look at the 2007 team who went above and beyond with core chemistry, where Josh Beckett was the star and not the overhyped Japanese starter, where a bullpen had more solid ground, and where young talent emerged.  Look at those two teams where there was outright respect and consideration for Terry's moves and cooperation amongst the ranks.

I saw little of that in 2011 save for the AAA reserves of Reddick and Lavarnaway.  I saw Lackey being a piece of shit.  I saw Youk whining more than a Jewish grandmother.  I saw Bedard being a brat whenever two innings didn't go his way.  I saw poor Tim Wakefield barely make 200 and just had to realize he's done.  I saw Ellsbury, Pedroia, and at some times Ortiz try to carry the team in the beginning and end.  I saw Adrian Gonzalez not know what the fuck accountability was and instead turned to ESPN and God for culpability.

I had high hopes.  Everyone did.  But come August, the bravado I put on started to become fallacious.  I saw hideous underperformance and the ugly rumors of Terry Francona's disconnect to the prima donnas of the team start to emerge akin a Joe Torre.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 1, 2011)

What do you mean, "take it from a Sox fan?" What do you think I am?


All these years, we've marveled at how Francona can "handle the market," "control these players," and how, "he's a great manger as much for what he does in the clubhouse as on the field."


So, like Werner, I don't see what was different about this year. He's handled it, we praised him for it. He didn't handle it this year, and he deserves some heat. The lineup stuff doesn't really bother me, though.


I also don't see why everything should be upended because of two bad months.

We are hearing rumblings about conditioning, and I'd be more interested in focusing on that. Look at what happened with Ellsbury last year. The Buchholz situation was disturbingly similar. The team looked dead down the end and they broke down. There's definitely a systematic breakdown there; Theo and Henry should have looked there first.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

Ms. Jove said:


> What do you mean, "take it from a Sox fan?" What do you think I am?
> 
> All these years, we've marveled at how Francona can "handle the market," "control these players," and how, "he's a great manger as much for what he does in the clubhouse as on the field."
> 
> ...



Guess I never knew your 100% team favorite.  My dip.

And I guess I did see something different.  I saw it in the continuous struggles with bullpen and starters save for Beckett and Lester.  Yeah Buchholz broke down and you may be onto something with conditioning, but long story short when it's reported by NESN, Jackie MacMullen, and Red Sox themselves that when young talent like Ellsbury keep themselves reserved save for confiding only in Jed Lowrie or Dustin Pedroia, there's a disconnect and I think Terry was either oblivious or lost his ability when times got tough because of them.

Theo needs to learn he's not a Steinbrenner, nor will he ever be.  He still has an iota of a soul.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 1, 2011)

Last night is the perfect example of why people don' find playoff baseball as exciting as the other sports. They basically wasted CC and Verlander's starts.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 1, 2011)

Every stadium needs retractable roofs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> Every stadium needs retractable roofs.



Where do you think the retractable roof's money comes from? The city, thats where and the city ain't gonna give that much for a sports stadium.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 1, 2011)

Depends on the size of their budget and spending. But out of principle, every modern stadium should have been built with a retractable roof to begin with.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well there's nothing you can really do about all the rainouts it just happens.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

How about scheduling playoff games in the day time? Is that so much of a sin MLB?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't get that either they should be playing the Yankee game in the afternoon if it's suppose to rain


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 1, 2011)

The beginning of the Yankees problems; failing to capitalize on scoring opportunities. 

I hope this shit isn't going to repeat itself.



Mura said:


> How about scheduling playoff games in the day time? Is that so much of a sin MLB?



I'm glad I'm not the only one shaking my head on MLB's weird scheduling.


----------



## Zach (Oct 1, 2011)

Why must they schedule games while football games are on


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice to see the Phillies turn the volume back up to 11 and play like they can play i don't know who can beat them.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

Tampa storming back.

Yanks get a slight lead...can they hold on?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 1, 2011)

Well good to see the Yanks answering my doubts and naysaying again.

8-1 Yanks.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Well good to see the Yanks answering my doubts and naysaying again.
> 
> 8-1 Yanks.



Fister...got fisted? 

Can't say I'm surprised, but even I was annoyed to not see Verlander vs. CC.  I'll expect Detroit to come back swinging next game though.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 1, 2011)

Fucking Ayala.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 1, 2011)

Mo showin Ayala how its done.


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2011)

Dem Phils

Dat Rhyno

Dat Pence

Dat Doc (in the latter innings )


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 2, 2011)

Let it be known that no team in the postseason can match the Phillies rotation the only way i see them getting beaten is if there lineup gets shutdown and they get outslugged but good luck with that


----------



## Heloves (Oct 2, 2011)

Detroit is what it always is.....a one man show ......


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2011)

If detroit comes out with a split they basically done their job in NY.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 2, 2011)

without Verlander they won't be coming out with a split.......


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll agree with that Tigers will basically be done after todays game when they go down 0-2 yet another boring Yankee ALDS series why do i even bother.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 2, 2011)

Freddy garcia...I've seen this happen before.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Amazing how the Yanks can look so limp after a routing.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Finally, a fucking hit. Now, can the Yanks capitalize?

Edit: They don't. Schitzer is shutting them down.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Finally, a fucking hit. Now, can the Yanks capitalize?
> 
> Edit: They don't. Schitzer is shutting them down.



Some nice 5-1 lead...I said they'd be back swinging.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tigers hold on for the win big game coming up tommorrow Verlander vs CC in Mo-town


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> Some nice 5-1 lead...I said they'd be back swinging.



Go away Mael. You should be home recovering from that choke don't rub your sickness on us now.


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Go away Mael. You should be home recovering from that choke don't rub your sickness on us now.



*spreads choke germs*


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 2, 2011)

Phillies got there hands full with the Cardinals 4-4 going to the bottom of the 6th


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Mael said:


> *spreads choke germs*


Who's still in the playoffs? 

Cardinals even up the series, nice to see that.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 3, 2011)

If the Phillies are gonna win it all in the end i want them to earn it and struggle great teams fight through it.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 3, 2011)

I want the Cards to end the Phillies run ......so that way Cards vs Brewers can happen


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 3, 2011)

It was very impressive how the Cards fought back against Lee after being down 4 runs early


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Who's still in the playoffs?
> 
> Cardinals even up the series, nice to see that.



Oh that doesn't matter...as long as the big show is denied.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 3, 2011)

Yankees vs Cardinals? I'd like that.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd like to see Cardinals vs Brewers the beer series all over again circa 1982 it would make for a good NLCS.


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2011)

Way to get overconfidence, Justin.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Gardner keeping the game, and possibly the series alive.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 3, 2011)

Delmon Young with the solo shot Tigers take the lead right back.


----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow...Tigers got it 2-1.  There is a God.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 3, 2011)

AJ Burnett will save there season tommorrow


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 4, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> AJ Burnett will save there season tommorrow



.............




Vespy89 said:


> I'll agree with that Tigers will basically be done after todays game when they go down 0-2 yet another boring Yankee ALDS series why do i even bother.



Your predictions have fallen short.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've just gone with what i think you are right i am wrong most of the time does not mean i will be wrong about AJ saving your season.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 4, 2011)

way to go Rangers!    stole another one


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the Yanks win tonight and it goes back to Yankee stadium the Yankee's are just so hard to beat three times.


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I think the Yanks win tonight and it goes back to Yankee stadium the Yankee's are just so hard to beat three times.



Before the clusterfuck of September Boston didn't seem to have an issue.

But we'll have to see.  AJ is that reliable?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 4, 2011)

AJ will be pitch a shutout into the 8th.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

The better team will win the series they always do


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> AJ will be pitch a shutout into the 8th.



I call bullshit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Unfortunately.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

Burnett was pretty good in the 2009 ALCS does anyone remember that performance?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Have you seen him pitch this year? A totally different guy than 2009. Though I hope he pitchs well, hell we need him too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

He was doing good in April-May but like a light switch he fell off again.


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> AJ will be pitch a shutout into the 8th.







Vespy89 said:


> The better team will win the series they always do



Well duh.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's a question if CC opts out of his current deal how much is he gonna get from the Yanks to re-sign? 120 mil?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 4, 2011)

WOOOO!  YES!


ALCS BOUND RANGERS!


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rangers have the offense to make it to the world series but do they have enough pitching to win it all?


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2011)

Peace Tampa.  Shame to see ya go but honestly, Texas was always better.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope we get to see a NYY/Tex ALCS cause i think that will be the better match-up


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

Dat Francisco


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

That was Francisco's first hr since May  what perfect timing.


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

Exacta


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

That could have been alot worse for the Phils if it was Pujols instead of Craig in that situation


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I hope we get to see a NYY/Tex ALCS cause i think that will be the better match-up



Feh...I want to see Detroit take a stab at it.  Verlander's hungry, NY's just fat.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

How many world titles is enough anyway they have 27 already isn't that enough?


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

We need 1 more win


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

Without Holliday in that lineup it makes it alot easier to go through


----------



## lowtech redneck (Oct 4, 2011)

One down, three to go...


----------



## Mael (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow someone lit a fire under NY's ass offensively.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

They play differently with everything on the line


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't remember coke throwing this hard when he was with us.


----------



## Nickwavve (Oct 4, 2011)

Go D-Backs


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2011)

The postseason wouldn't be same if the Yankee's weren't in it so i don't see them getting eliminated in the first round since they will be back at Yankee stadium for the last game.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 5, 2011)

lmao Theo Epstein could possibly go to the Cubs

and Terry Francona could possibly go to the White Sox


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 5, 2011)

And neither will happen


----------



## Heloves (Oct 5, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> And neither will happen



........I honestly do think the Terry to White Sox will happen


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well we shall see he might not even manage in 2012 he might take a analyzt job with Espn.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 5, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well we shall see he might not even manage in 2012 he might take a analyzt job with Espn.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 5, 2011)

If Theo leaves to go to the Cubs GM job i think he will hire Francona other then that i think it's a good possibility the White Sox's hire Francona.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 5, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> If Theo leaves to go to the Cubs GM job i think he will hire Francona other then that i think it's a good possibility the White Sox's hire Francona.



We need Francona.......not that many good manager candidates out there


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah probably but can he handle all the ego on that team?


----------



## Mael (Oct 5, 2011)

Put yourself in a state where football and NASCAR are king and of course you're going to get this.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 5, 2011)

If they got a better stadium and were actually closer to Tampa Bay they wouldn't have the problems they do but Florida really isn't a baseball state anyway


----------



## lowtech redneck (Oct 6, 2011)

John Schuerholz apologizes on behalf of organization for Braves epic collapser other games.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 6, 2011)

Well the White Sox's have hired all-star 3B Robin Ventura to be there manager i think it's a good hire since he knows the orginization


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well the White Sox's have hired all-star 3B Robin Ventura to be there manager i think it's a good hire since he knows the orginization



...........Wut?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 6, 2011)

The White Sox's hired a new manager today


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 6, 2011)

Nova pulled after 2IP/2ER. Interesting move.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 6, 2011)

Personally didnt  like it, but I wont judge it yet.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think by the end of the game it will be judged as a brilliant move.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

What the fuck is Girardi smoking?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, we got out of that jam.

Now c'mon Yankee sluggers. You scored 10 fucking runs Tuesday, now you can't score 1 lousy run.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 6, 2011)

smh White Sox went cheap and hired someone who has no experience as manager.....back to the cellar days again


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The White Sox's hired a new manager today



Kinda of a questionable hiring so it makes me scratch my head.

Come on yanks, bases loaded. Not gonna have a better chance than this.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

Martin goddamn it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm predicting a grand slam right here from Martin


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't fucking believe it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

Goddammit, son of a bitch.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I'm predicting a grand slam right here from Martin



Can you you do us a favor and stop predicting please? You really suck at it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

The Yanks are in trouble. If they couldn't get a run out of an overworked Fister what will they do against a fresh Scherzer?

Scoring runs in abundance one game, but not even getting one run the next. 

Now CC is in trouble.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

Girardi says nova tightened up huh...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonder if he felt strain before the game started. From the first guy he struck out, he looked like he had his A game going.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

Well he never specified what tightened up. Makes me wonder.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

They say tight forearm. Hopefully its temporary.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

intentional walks comes back to bite them.

edit:

Shame Cano couldn't get that homerun with runners on base.

Scherzer is in and he's dealing. Now it'll be harder for them to comeback.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

Nick Swisher and A-rod are pieces of shit. 

If the Yanks loose they deserve it. You don't leave the bases loaded twice without getting a one fucking hit.

This game should have a lopsided score in favor of the Yankees. Can't believe how impotent the Yankees are in the clutch.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn, almost had it there Jeter.

One more inning to go, gotta get something off that fucking neckbeard Valverde.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2011)

3 more till Detroit advances and they lose to Texas.  Would love to see Texas vs Phillies.  I'd love to see Cliff Lee's reaction when he loses the world series again.  

Best pitcher the last few years who just couldn't get over the hump because he kept bouncing around.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 6, 2011)

Hahaha Yankess 

A-roid!


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2011)

YES!

At least we won't get a Yankees ALCS. :33

Thank you Tigers.  I knew either you or Texas would finish them off.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 6, 2011)

We had our chances to blow this game open, no excuses. We definitely choked, big time.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Mael said:


> YES!
> 
> At least we won't get a Yankees ALCS. :33
> 
> Thank you Tigers.  I knew either you or Texas would finish them off.



Yes, celebrate the Yankees elimination, least the Red Sox won't have to worry about them in the playoffs...oh wait.


----------



## Mael (Oct 6, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Yes, celebrate the Yankees elimination, least the Red Sox won't have to worry about them in the playoffs...oh wait.



Oh you forget, there's two things I enjoy.

1. Sox winning whenever.
2. Yankees denied a WS.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 6, 2011)

Mael said:


> Oh you forget, there's two things I enjoy.
> 
> 1. Sox winning whenever.
> 2. Yankees denied a WS.


Yes, I can see how 86 years without a title would make Sox fans desperate enough to count Yankee playoff eliminations as equivalent to a WS victory.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

It really is pointless to goad at the Red Sox fans. Sure, They didn't have the chance to play in the postseason... but we had the chance to advance to ALCS, and it was given to us on a silver platter... we fucked ourselves over. 

Boston fans get to laugh all they want now.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think Yankees will ever make it until they get hitters who don't strike out and pitchers who are tough. 

Sure, hitting a gazillion homeruns and racking up wins is great, but your team has to be calibrated for playoff baseball for postseason success.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 6, 2011)

A division series loss fades away with time.

Blowing a 9 game lead in September hurts a lot more.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I don't think Yankees will ever make it until they get hitters who don't strike out and pitchers who are tough.
> 
> Sure, hitting a gazillion homeruns and racking up wins is great, but your team has to be calibrated for playoff baseball for postseason success.



We did it 2009. 

We could've did it again tonight. They just fucking dropped the ball. But you're right, they have all the regular season success behind their shoulders but can't carry it into the postseason.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 6, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> A division series loss fades away with time.
> 
> Blowing a 9 game lead in September hurts a lot more.



2002, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2011. All division series losses for the Yanks. It's become more common for us to lose in the first around than to make it all the way.



Kagekatsu said:


> A division series loss fades away with time.
> 
> Blowing a 9 game lead in September hurts a lot more.



2002, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2011. All division series losses for the Yanks. It's become more common for us to lose in the first around than to make it all the way.

Boston blew their 9 game lead once, we lost in the ALDS 5 times since 2000.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Oct 7, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> We did it 2009.
> 
> We could've did it again tonight. They just fucking dropped the ball. But you're right, they have all the regular season success behind their shoulders but can't carry it into the postseason.



I just don't see the hunger and toughness of the old Yankees. Remember Bernie Williams, Andy Pettitte, and Matsui? When the chips were down, those guys stepped up and delivered. Plus A-rod was good, he's just looking old now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 7, 2011)

What can I say, playoffs are a crap shoot.

The Yankees still won the division and made the playoffs, in spite of multiple injuries, under performing players, in the toughest division in the AL. Would I have loved to see them go all the way? Yes. But sometimes that just doesn't happen. So I try to like on the bright side.

I find lamenting the coulda, woulda, shoulda only makes people more wound up and pissed off.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I just don't see the hunger and toughness of the old Yankees. Remember Bernie Williams, Andy Pettitte, and Matsui? When the chips were down, those guys stepped up and delivered. Plus A-rod was good, he's just looking old now.



Will not deny, would have liked to have seen Pettite pitching and Matsui hitting tonight, perhaps things would have different.

Still, I like what I saw from Gardner, Nova, Robertson and Montero this year. So the future looks good least in the Yankees farm department.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I just don't see the hunger and toughness of the old Yankees. Remember Bernie Williams, Andy Pettitte, and Matsui? When the chips were down, those guys stepped up and delivered. Plus A-rod was good, he's just looking old now.



Basically the Yankees are a patchwork team of overpaid, under performing players with the exception of a few; Cano and Granderson, maybe Gardner. 

Montero is a rising star, I have high hopes for him. 

Thank goodness for Robertson and Mo...I only hope they stay with the Yanks as strong as they are now.


----------



## E (Oct 7, 2011)

if i wasnt getting my ass kicked by my asthma i probably would've been mad about the yanks but im not 

they really did fuck up tho


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Oct 7, 2011)

The guy my sig and avy really didn't show up. I think i might be done with using athletes in my sig and avy cause they are failing more often than not.


----------



## Nic (Oct 7, 2011)

Being from LA, it's always nice to see the Yankees lose. Not that i'm much of a fan of any team remaining in the playoffs right now though.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> The guy my sig and avy really didn't show up. I think i might be done with using athletes in my sig and avy cause they are failing more often than not.



Alex Rodriguez: When a Unfaithful Husband Roider Becomes a Choker. 

Honestly, I respect some Yankees the way some respect Tim Wakefield or Francona, but how people can actually like Alex Rodriguez is beyond me.  Where the fuck has Mo been to keep some egos in check?  But I guess that's not his job.

Oh btw, expect Francona to talk instead of Tim McCarver for some ALCS games. 

progress


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying I'm going to be mean. Seriously some people just shouldn't talk especially after a shitty frustrating loss. More so after a loss do I see people on here say some real dumb shit than not.



LouDAgreat said:


> It really is pointless to goad at the Red Sox fans. Sure, They didn't have the chance to play in the postseason... but we had the chance to advance to ALCS, and it was given to us on a silver platter... we fucked ourselves over.
> 
> Boston fans get to laugh all they want now.



Again entering September with the division lead and 9 games up on the Rays to just squander it away and have the biggest September collapse in all of baseball. Are you being serious in saying they can laugh? They can't talk any shit their fucking team is in shambles. They're paying John Lackey 15 million dollars to be a rotation option and be absolute trash. They're still paying for Daisuke, leaning on Tim Wakefield, dealing with Beckett's myriad of injury.

The Red Sox have so many problems to figure out, they have to go get a new manager and maybe a new GM. Their farm system has been gutted and everybody except Lavarnway regressed this year. So yea they don't get to laugh at shit.



Shinigami Perv said:


> I don't think Yankees will ever make it until they get hitters who don't strike out and pitchers who are tough.
> 
> Sure, hitting a gazillion homeruns and racking up wins is great, but your team has to be calibrated for playoff baseball for postseason success.



Again they won as recently as 2009. You do realize the Yankees have the most disciplined lineup in all of baseball. They see the most amount of pitches of any team so what are you talking about? Sabathia isn't tough? AJ didn't give a gutty performance? Nova didn't throw a fantastic first game? Not every pitcher can be Curt Schilling and have their sock bleeding to show just how tough they are.

Yea they lost but they ran into two of the leagues premier fireballers and the most underrated pitcher in the league. The Tigers had better pitching, but that's not to say they have more depth because I don't think they do. 

The only way you get to the postseason is by winning games.



LouDAgreat said:


> 2002, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2011. All division series losses for the Yanks. It's become more common for us to lose in the first around than to make it all the way.
> 
> Boston blew their 9 game lead once, we lost in the ALDS 5 times since 2000.



And a ring in 2009. I mean you do realize the past decade the Yankees have 2 WS wins. Tied for the most of any team. You are completely underselling how hard it is to actually win the World Series or a championship in any sport. 



Shinigami Perv said:


> I just don't see the hunger and toughness of the old Yankees. Remember Bernie Williams, Andy Pettitte, and Matsui? When the chips were down, those guys stepped up and delivered. Plus A-rod was good, he's just looking old now.



I'm not even going to... You know what fuck it I'll completely come out and defend this team. Hunger and toughness? Did you see what Granderson did? Did you see Posada and Gardner do their best Matsui impressions. Or how bout Cano? I mean how can you sit there and say that these guys didn't come to play.

Tex, Jeter, A-Rod and a severe lack of Montero hurt this team. 

Sometimes shit doesn't break your way and sometimes it does. No team ever wins championships without getting a break here and there.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Alex Rodriguez: When a Unfaithful Husband Roider Becomes a Choker.
> 
> Honestly, I respect some Yankees the way some respect Tim Wakefield or Francona, but how people can actually like Alex Rodriguez is beyond me.  Where the fuck has Mo been to keep some egos in check?  But I guess that's not his job.
> 
> ...



Unfaithful when his wife was basically fucking Lenny Kravitz while they were still married.

People like A-Rod because he's the greatest player of the last generation. I mean call him a roider but only a blind man doesn't know A-Rod is one of the greatest prospects ever. He's choked far more than he's come through but for better or for worse he's a true Yankee. The ego problem isn't as rampant in the Yankee lockerroom as it is in the Red Sox. A little bit of transference their Mael?

Francona instead of McCarver is for 2 games while McCarver recovers from minor heart surgery. I wish it was permanent to be honest. I can't stand McCarver at all.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Unfaithful when his wife was basically fucking Lenny Kravitz while they were still married.
> 
> People like A-Rod because he's the greatest player of the last generation. I mean call him a roider but only a blind man doesn't know A-Rod is one of the greatest prospects ever. He's choked far more than he's come through but for better or for worse he's a true Yankee. The ego problem isn't as rampant in the Yankee lockerroom as it is in the Red Sox. A little bit of transference their Mael?
> 
> Francona instead of McCarver is for 2 games while McCarver recovers from minor heart surgery. I wish it was permanent to be honest. I can't stand McCarver at all.



Guess it takes two to tango.  However, Madonna?  Seriously?

Achievements aside, Alex Rodriguez to me is a fucking scumbag, the way Lackey is.  I have no love for Lackey whatsoever and nearly frothed at the mouth when Theo thought it was genius to sign him, but A-Rod takes the cake.  A-Rod is the tabloid special of the MLB, the crowned douchebag of the diamond, the arrogant sneer that even New Yorkers love to see humbled because he further taints their image.  Derek Jeter may be going after the young tail at his thirtysomething age but at least he's classy about it.  He was a phenominal *prospect* but after watching the Yanks progress throughout the years as well, I tip my hat more to the stability that Jeter and Rivera gave the team or to Joe Girardi.  I simply refuse to give Alex Rodriguez credit outside of his numbers, because to me he's no better than John Lackey as a human being.  He tried to slap a fucking ball out of a glove, *literally cheating*.  I couldn't help but snigger with glee watching him get the swinging K and giving Detroit, a down-trodden city, some hope at last.

And McCarver is just a dipshit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Guess it takes two to tango.  However, Madonna?  Seriously?
> 
> Achievements aside, Alex Rodriguez to me is a fucking scumbag, the way Lackey is.  I have no love for Lackey whatsoever and nearly frothed at the mouth when Theo thought it was genius to sign him, but A-Rod takes the cake.  A-Rod is the tabloid special of the MLB, the crowned douchebag of the diamond, the arrogant sneer that even New Yorkers love to see humbled because he further taints their image.  Derek Jeter may be going after the young tail at his thirtysomething age but at least he's classy about it.  He was a phenominal *prospect* but after watching the Yanks progress throughout the years as well, I tip my hat more to the stability that Jeter and Rivera gave the team or to Joe Girardi.  I simply refuse to give Alex Rodriguez credit outside of his numbers, because to me he's no better than John Lackey as a human being.  I couldn't help but snigger with glee watching him get the swinging K and giving Detroit, a down-trodden city, some hope at last.
> 
> And McCarver is just a dipshit.



Madonna was way after. I swear to god Mael when he was with Kate Hudson that was the best I've ever seen Alex Rodriguez play baseball. It was the most shocking thing I've ever seen. She completely transformed his demeanor. I miss her...

I don't want this to denigrate into who is a worse human being but Lackey looks the kind of trash that if it touches you then you have to shower in the next 5 seconds or die. I mean leaving your cancer stricken wife and filing for divorce when she was being used as an excuse for your ineptitude at doing your job is pretty fucking bad. And I'll say this for A-Rod, their are moments when he makes you cringe and smh in disgust, but New York fans have not been fair to him at all. At all. Seriously the way they booed A-Rod in 2006 and in 2008 when he wasn't winning MVPs disgusted me. He isn't perfect...

I think if A-Rod had more swag like a TO or an Ochocinco he would be infinitely more popular.

And not just *great* Mael, he is one of the 10 greatest prospects to ever live. Has to be. Him, Beltre, Ted Willaims, Andruw Jones, and Vlad just to name a few. I think Matt Moore could get up there too because he has some videogame numbers. So could Harper and Strasburg. 

Especially Strasburg, fucking disgusting sack of shit that guy is. NL Cy Young favorite.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 7, 2011)

I know we won in 2009 but can all yankee fans in this thread agree that its time for cashman to go. Since 2000 there have been more failed seasons than successful ones and I still don't see why this hasn't been brought up more often. I would even go as far as saying he has been overrated since 2000.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2011)

Nic said:


> Being from LA, it's always nice to see the Yankees lose. Not that i'm much of a fan of any team remaining in the playoffs right now though.



As a Phillies fan, I knew better then to celebrate the Yankees loss. Cause I had a feeling our offense wouldn't show up the next day.




And here we are...


----------



## Jimin (Oct 7, 2011)

Even though Carpenter has only given up 3 hits, I would've still had my closer in. Let's see what happens though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 7, 2011)

He finishes it 1-2-3. Carpenter is boss


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 7, 2011)

The Phillies loss in this series is practically a mirror image of the Yankees. The pitching was good, offense wasn't.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Suds series all over again in the NLCS


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2011)

Well good...I'm liking seeing the non-faves make it if Boston cannot.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm just gonna focus on hockey now  Not like the Steelers or Eagles are giving me anything.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 7, 2011)

How many world titles have the Cardinals won in there history?


----------



## Zach (Oct 7, 2011)

Philly why must you fail


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 7, 2011)

There offense failed them the lineup was too inconsistant they were beaten by a better team i admit defeat with my bet to Heloves.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope Ryan Howard can recover before next season; the Phillies might be division rivals, but I hate to see a potential HOF with an injury like that, and I hate it when potentially historic teams can't field their entire lineup during the regular season.

Edit: Go Brewers!


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2011)

If it is indeed a torn achilles he will be out a good 6 monthes which makes there lineup less threatening next season so the division might be wide open.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 8, 2011)

so Vespy ...... seems like we got ourselves an awesome NLCS ..........MIDWEST IS REPRESENTING!!


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 8, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Again entering September with the division lead and 9 games up on the Rays to just squander it away and have the biggest September collapse in all of baseball. Are you being serious in saying they can laugh? They can't talk any shit their fucking team is in shambles. They're paying John Lackey 15 million dollars to be a rotation option and be absolute trash. They're still paying for Daisuke, leaning on Tim Wakefield, dealing with Beckett's myriad of injury.
> 
> The Red Sox have so many problems to figure out, they have to go get a new manager and maybe a new GM. Their farm system has been gutted and everybody except Lavarnway regressed this year. So yea they don't get to laugh at shit.



Look at our team. You don't think we're in trouble too? The guys that failed to produce are coming back. I can't be surprised now if we go to the playoffs in 2012 and fail to do anything then. 

And Boston for whatever their problems are still a team not to be underestimated. 



SoulTaker said:


> And a ring in 2009. I mean you do realize the past decade the Yankees have 2 WS wins. Tied for the most of any team. You are completely underselling how hard it is to actually win the World Series or a championship in any sport.



1 WS ring since 2004. We should have like 4 with the guys we had/have. No matter how hard it is, with the guys we have, it should be a whole lot easier. You can't any better than what we had on Thursday night. A Detroit offense that wasn't at its best. A bull pen performance that exceptional. Home filed advantage, two times the bases were loaded, and this team that won in 2009 couldn't do dick to win. 

There is no excuse for our failure.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Oct 8, 2011)

FUck all the teams I like. I like Houston teams and Philly teams and everything is going wrong for both. 

Fuck Phillies offense.

Fuck Jonah Keri


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well we got 2 teams who have never won a world series and 2 that have


----------



## Chessmaster (Oct 8, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Look at our team. You don't think we're in trouble too? The guys that failed to produce are coming back. I can't be surprised now if we go to the playoffs in 2012 and fail to do anything then.
> 
> And Boston for whatever their problems are still a team not to be underestimated.
> 
> ...


The Chemistry for the Yankees to win it all just wasn't there.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 8, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Look at our team. You don't think we're in trouble too? The guys that failed to produce are coming back. I can't be surprised now if we go to the playoffs in 2012 and fail to do anything then.
> 
> And Boston for whatever their problems are still a team not to be underestimated.
> 
> ...



No I don't think we're in trouble at all. I think we're on the cusp of winning a WS title. This team had the best record in the AL, survived a patchwork pitching rotation, and still through it all managed to make it to the playoffs. The road to the playoffs was not assumed. Their was a bunch of competition and vastly overperformed the expectations. Yea Texiera, A-Rod, Jeter are all coming back for years to come get use to it. They all have WS rings.

This just...smh.... seriously smfh... Their infrastructure as an organization is completely and utterly chaotic. Epstein may leave, their 2 time WS winning manager is gone, their pitching depth is a large question mark, and their farm system is completely underwhelming at the moment. Everyone except Lavarnway and maybe two other guys underperformed on their farm. They have Lackey and Daisuke under contract, don't know what they'll get from Beckett year to year, and just saw key pitchers in Lester and Bard regress. Not to mention that Buccholz may or may not be injury prone, and that Papelbon maybe on his way out along with Ortiz who isn't getting any younger. Yea the Red Sox are not to be underestimated. They are to be estimated and they are the third best team in the AL East as of today.

2 WS rings for the decade. We can't win every year dude your being ridiculous. The Phillies who had one of the greatest pitching rotations of all time just lost in the playoffs to the Cardinals. I mean come on man Cliff Lee, Roy Halladay, Cole Hamels, and Roy Oswalt couldn't make it out of the first round of the playoffs. That's 2 hall of famers still in their prime, a borderline hall of famer who is still quality, and a young guy who has a shot at being a HOFer too. So yea it's a failure but you're blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 8, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Well we got 2 teams who have never won a world series and 2 that have



I"m rooting for a Brewers vs Tigers WS match .......although that would mean more success for Michigan and Wisconsin


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2011)

the NLCS will be nasty those 2 teams absolutely do not like each other and it should go at least 6.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm so glad my predictions are coming along nicely ......... 

I will be watching Brew crew vs the Pujols gang........maybe Pujols will leave like Lebron James


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2011)

I would like at least one of the teams who have yet to win a world series make it to the fall classic.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 8, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I would like at least one of the teams who have yet to win a world series make it to the fall classic.



so which are the teams that haven't won the title?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Rangers and Brewers have not won a world title the Cards and Tigers have both won the big prize the Tigers 4 times and Cards 10 times.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 8, 2011)

All for the Tigers or the Rangers.
Tigers beat the Yankees.
Rangers beat the Rays.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2011)

The Rangers have the offense to win it all but do they have enough pitching?


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 9, 2011)

woooo!  another Rangers win!

7 more to go


----------



## lowtech redneck (Oct 9, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> The Rangers have the offense to win it all but do they have enough pitching?



*That* is the question (to hell with Shakespeare).

That said, I have to respect the ranger's ability to turn relievers into starters; even Goose Gossage failed at that.


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2011)

I think Francona did a pretty decent job as commentator despite what some dickbags in sports media would say.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't see the game he did, but was he good?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2011)

He did pretty well but anybody can be better the Mcarver so take that what you will.


----------



## Nic (Oct 9, 2011)

Rangers have been playing so well.  I'm starting to think this is their playoffs to lose.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 9, 2011)

suds series 2 starts today and i hope it goes 7 games just like it did in 1982


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a little old, but I just thought I'd show it anyway. 



anyways, I didn't get the chance to hear Terry Francona speak. Is he doing game two tonight?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah he will be in the booth for game 2 tonight.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 10, 2011)

So the first series is a best of 5. What about this series and then the world series? How do they work?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 10, 2011)

LCS and WS are both best of seven it's only the first round that is best of 5


----------



## Heloves (Oct 10, 2011)

well at least half of my prediction is right....Brewers taking care of business

damn you Tigers 

I can't believe Wisconsin has the defending Super Bowl champs , a great college football team , and a baseball team in the Championship series 

I so jelly


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh man can you imagine a Brewers vs Rangers world series? high octane offense at it's best.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 10, 2011)

I sorta think the Brew Crew would somehow shut down the Texas Rangers offense........


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 10, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Oh man can you imagine a Brewers vs Rangers world series? high octane offense at it's best.


As well as a ratings nightmare for Fox.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 11, 2011)

I saw that the Tigers held it to the Rangers for 11 innings. I checked about 10 minutes later and Texas wins by 4. What? Baseball is great like that.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 11, 2011)

way to go Rangers!    Grand Slam to win the game

course the Stars game nearby had only 6300 people cause of this game  xd


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like Theo Epstein might be going to the Cubs but no deal is done yet though.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 12, 2011)

if Theo gets the Cubs a World Series title....will he go down as the best GM in baseball history?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 12, 2011)

That would be epic if he did bring them a world title


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think any GM can bring a WS to the Cubs. Can't be done.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cause there cursed right?


----------



## Mael (Oct 12, 2011)

I honestly think that there needs to be some attitude adjustment, if all this is true.  I mean this is just shaming, absolutely shaming.  I feel sorry for Tito for his personal problems and no matter how much he denies it, I still think the separation affected him in a way.



> Drinking beer in the Sox clubhouse is permissible. So is ordering take-out chicken and biscuits. Playing video games on one of the clubhouse’s flat-screen televisions is OK, too. But for the Sox pitching trio to do all three during games, rather than show solidarity with their teammates in the dugout, violated an unwritten rule that players support each other, especially in times of crisis.



Fucking inexcusable.  I'm particularly shocked in Lester, the man who kicked cancer in the balls and became a reliable #2.  What could possibly motivate this kid to just all of a sudden not give a darn when Boston has heaped nothing but praise on him?  Beckett should choke himself and Lackey can go fuck himself.  I'm serious.  One of the biggest mistakes was getting Lackey in on this.  He's a scumbag comparable to A-Rod's shenanigans if not worse.  And thinking about David Page's line about getting millionaire pitchers to work, fuck, THAT'S YOUR JOB!  You have every right with management to get them off their asses.



> Wakefield also was part of the problem. Amid a seemingly interminable quest for his 200th career victory, he went 1-2 with a 5.25 ERA in September, taxing the bullpen as the Sox lost four of his five starts. The 45-year-old knuckleballer then appeared more interested in himself than the team when he asserted in the final days of the season that the Sox should bring him back in 2012 to pursue the franchise’s all-time record for wins (shared by Roger Clemens and Cy Young at 192).
> 
> “I think the fans deserve an opportunity to watch me chase that record,’’ Wakefield told Fox Sports, raising eyebrows on Yawkey Way.



This depresses me, because I've always liked Tim Wakefield.  When no one else could show class, he could.  Hell even Yankees fans around me have nothing but good things to say about him.  I wanted #200, but the hits we took to get it?  Enough was enough and to see him say this depresses me.

I can only think of Ellsbury, Pedroia, Papelbon, and Aceves who really went above and beyond.  Pedroia should get the captain mantle since Varitek is no longer fit, Paps needs to stay longer since he was superb, Aceves if he can shore up his game can be a starter, and Ellsbury deserves accolade.  Gonzo put up numbers but in the end his blame game was mind-blowing.  Crawford at least owned up to his subpar performance but still was just sad to look at.  Josh Reddick has a bright future at the least.

But overall?  My opinion?

The Boston Red Sox need Bill Belichick, badly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

I understand that the red sox are having a tough time right now but was there really a reason to bring up A-rod's name in all this? He dug his own grave and I understand that but I think A-rod has gotten better in controlling himself. I just think A-rod becomes too easy a target to compare bad things to, to the point where its almost unfair.


----------



## Mael (Oct 12, 2011)

Mura said:


> I understand that the red sox are having a tough time right now but was there really a reason to bring up A-rod's name in all this? He dug his own grave and I understand that but I think A-rod has gotten better in controlling himself. I just think A-rod becomes too easy a target to compare bad things to, to the point where its almost unfair.



1. Madonna - Really now?
2. Steroids - This is obvious, even if there's a laundry list of others
3. Glove slap - This will never die
4. Overall attitude - He puts up numbers, but I can't find a very likable aspect in his ethic and personality

A-Rod is not a well-liked man both by anti-NYers and even some NYers themselves.  But please note how I enhanced the possibility that John Lackey is likely a worse person...hell he is.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2011)

Honestly, A-Rod's contract is what makes him so disliked. Personality-wise, he really isn't all that bad. It's not like he tries to get attention for himself. Of course, being the richest contract, anytime his team loses and he doesn't play great, he will get a large part of the blame.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

The fuck? Mael got banned?

In anycase as I said I know the shit A-rod has done and of course having the biggest contract will get plenty of hate but since he is on my team I'll defend him as best I can. He wasn't likable at first to me but he grew on me as time went by.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 12, 2011)

Mael said:


> 1. Madonna - Really now?



What does his woman tastes have anything to do with this? The only problem I see is that it gets attention at all. 



Mael said:


> 2. Steroids - This is obvious, even if there's a laundry list of others



This is legitimate. 



Mael said:


> 3. Glove slap - This will never die



I had no problem with that. If he didn't make it so obvious, maybe he would've been called safe. 



Mael said:


> 4. Overall attitude - He puts up numbers, but I can't find a very likable aspect in his ethic and personality



You know, I think Dustin Pedrora is an annoying little runt. I see nothing likeable in his size, his face or his fielding. 

 I think that kind of stuff just goes with hating rivals.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 12, 2011)

Alright Rangers!   another 7-3 win in late innings!


1 win to get back now


----------



## Eikichi Onizuka (Oct 13, 2011)

Ortiz wants to leave to NY. The Sox are really just a scummy organization and I'm from Boston for the most part I spend 3 months every year there and I hate the Sox. There fans are just overbearing jerks who now have tasted victory don't know how to handle it. If your a Sox fan and your not mad at the way they just did Tito that's awful. Dude is leaving and they just stabbed him on the way out. His so called drugs habit and the mans divorce. 

Also on A-Rod I like the guy didn't now I do ever since the divorce he's been alot more mellow and the Yankees players seem to have embraced him more. Him and Jeter are boys again. They need to stop heaping on him dude was hurt shit for the most part. Were was Tex. He has a huge contract and HASN'T come up big at all. Lastly Lackey is way worst then Arod, he shows up his teammates all the time and his wife battling cancer was a classy move.


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2011)

sigh just give the rangers the title already.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 13, 2011)

Nic said:


> sigh just give the rangers the title already.



Legend said that about the Phillies.


----------



## Nic (Oct 13, 2011)

lol yeah but i don't root for the Rangers, i'm an Angels fan. lol


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 13, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Legend said that about the Phillies.



thank Cliff Lee for that


----------



## Heloves (Oct 13, 2011)

what happen to you Boston?  did your arrogance proceed you ? 

seriously that's what happens when a city that wins a lot doesn't know how to act right


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, we have 2 awesome series now! When the Rangers were up 2-0, I feared that they would sweep.


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2011)

Behold your AL Champs.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 15, 2011)

Congrats to the Rangers on there 2nd straight AL pennant


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Woohoooo!!!!!!

Congrats Rangers!!!!!    NOW LETS WIN THIS TIME!!!!


----------



## Zach (Oct 16, 2011)

Stupid Tigers smh. Now rooting for Texas for world series regardless of who wins the other game.


----------



## b0rt (Oct 17, 2011)

Cardinals in 6 games. over texas.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 17, 2011)

Cards were improbable Champs in '06, winning with arguably the worst team ever. I can see them pulling off another upset.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take the Cards over Texas in 6 games as well.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 18, 2011)

This is as bad as the 09 NBA Finals. Another instance in which a team I don't like will end up winning the championship.

Well, I like Texas in 6, I guess. Still, it's quite dumb that the Cardinals who have a much poorer record gets home field advantage. Good job on that, MLB.


----------



## b0rt (Oct 18, 2011)

represent small market and cheer for the Cardinals.

my gut says St. Louis either way. I want St. Louis to win to stick it to the large market. if St. Louis wins it will truly be good for baseball.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 19, 2011)

It's the winner of the All-Star game that decides which league gets home field advantage, isn't it? What a stupid concept, the All-Star game should mean nothing and be purely a means of entertaining fans, not have an impact on the World Series.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Rangers in 6.    5 if they get games 1-2


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to make a pick.

Rangers in 6, I can't see the Cardinals beating Texas.


----------



## Heloves (Oct 19, 2011)

b0rt said:


> represent small market and cheer for the Cardinals.
> 
> my gut says St. Louis either way. I want St. Louis to win to stick it to the large market. if St. Louis wins it will truly be good for baseball.



St. Louis really isn't a small market in baseball .....it's one of the best baseball towns in america....don't know where you got that from 

anyways Cards in 7


----------



## Zach (Oct 19, 2011)

Texas in 6 and I hope they win.

I thought the Rangers were a smaller market than the Cardinals


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

I think texas in a sweep. They're too good to be even slowed down by st. louis. Don't really see this as a hard decision.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mura said:


> I think texas in a sweep. They're too good to be even slowed down by st. louis. Don't really see this as a hard decision.



I like that confidence and I hope you're right


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 20, 2011)

Cards take game 1. aww yea


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 20, 2011)

I wonder how the game 1 result might have differed if Texas had home field.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 20, 2011)

HECK YES!   9th Inning miracle!   reminds me of game 2 Mavs vs Heat


1-1 going back to TX


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 23, 2011)

The Cardinals can sure score, no doubt about it. What a crazy game...

I'm starting to fear for Texas.


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2011)

That was a proper smack.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 23, 2011)

You think they'll ever return home field advantage back to the team with the better record? I still can't get over the fact that the All-Star games decides the fate of home field advantage in the World Series...


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 23, 2011)

I know what you mean, it's a totally perplexing system.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 23, 2011)

That rule will only change when selig is out. That was a ridiculous thing to happen just to give the all-star game more value. Which in reality, it didn't.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 24, 2011)

This sport throws you around like there's no tomorrow.

One day the Cardinals score 16 points, then the next day they don't score a point and Texas secures a good win to tie the series.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think this series will go 7 games just has that feel to it.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 24, 2011)

way to go Rangers!

just win 2 more straight like the Mavs and the formula is complete


when I saw the Cardinals got 16 on us last game,  I was all:   

WAY TO WASTE YOUR OFFENSE.    


big 0 the next day


----------



## b0rt (Oct 24, 2011)

Cardinals will win the next 2. Carpenter + Garcia. good chance Westbrook will start game 7 if there is one, the Cardinals will want to end this by game 6 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 24, 2011)

What a way to be Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde with your offense.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 24, 2011)

First time in a while I saw a guy on his knees hitting a home run. Usually it means you're being owned by the pitcher if you're in that spot.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rangers one win away from there first ever world title and i hope they get it.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 25, 2011)

They're on the cusp. When a series gets to must-win status for the other team, that's when it gets really intense.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 25, 2011)

another nice come from behind win

Napoli is so good at changing the games


1 more to go.   get that 99th win!


----------



## Mael (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh happy day!



Best comment:


> Tommy John just said he was insulted to be mentioned in the same sentence as Lackey.
> - 112 fans like this.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 25, 2011)

ouch.  gone all season


----------



## Mael (Oct 26, 2011)

Kuwabara99 said:


> ouch.  gone all season



No ouch here.  Fuck Lackey.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe that was the reason he was failing all season. If thats the case then more blame should be put on him for not doing anything about it during the season instead of embarrassing himself all year.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 26, 2011)

oooops.   Game 6 delayed till Thurs

rain forecasted


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh well waiting an extra day won't hurt anything.

Texas 6 outs away from there first ever world series title.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 27, 2011)

yep.   Mr Holland pitching


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 27, 2011)

These last 6 outs might be the toughest to get but it will be well worth it for all the Ranger fans.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 27, 2011)

no kidding.  Holland is out


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is fun to watch though it's been such a great series.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 27, 2011)

3 outs away.......    Im hyperventilating


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thats the good news the bad news? Pujols and Berkman will get to bat at least one more time.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 27, 2011)

2 to go   ^^


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

I SEEEEEEEEEEE CHOCKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


CHOCKING HARDER THAN THE HEAT.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 27, 2011)

oh my godddd


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

LMAO I can't believe it, the Rangers were about 5 inches from being crowned champions.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow... great game


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 27, 2011)

This can only end one way and thats the Cards forcing a game 7


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Rangers top side coming up.   with the ass end of the Cards next


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2011)

Pujols is really something else starting that rally. Why pitch to the guy?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 27, 2011)

Cruz 

But how bout that Hamilton.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 27, 2011)

It's overrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

amazing.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 27, 2011)

haha.. wow this is great!


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hamilton goes BABAM!


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 27, 2011)

Hamiltonnnn


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hamilton is really good 2-run homer with another shot to win it all for the Rangers coming up.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 27, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> This can only end one way and thats the Cards forcing a game 7


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2011)

giving hope only to crush it later.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 27, 2011)

3 outs away again from Claws and Antlers


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 27, 2011)

Rangers trollin in the World series. that's how good they are..


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2011)

oh dear, two on, no outs.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 27, 2011)

Geez this game just won't end Cards have 2 on nobody out.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2011)

OH GAWWDDD


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Feldman coming in to try and finish this thing off.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

This is turning out to be a hell of a finish.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

not surprised at them walking pujols here.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 28, 2011)

c'mon finish it off!!


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

omg  this is epic


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 28, 2011)

goood god this cant be happening


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 28, 2011)

.................


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2011)

Holy Shit. Epic game is epic.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

Pitcher has never had a save in his career. lol


----------



## Vice (Oct 28, 2011)

Ugh          .


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2011)

Honestly this is probably the best World Series since 1996. It's sad that this will get low ratings when this is one of the best games I've ever watched just due to the stage and the dramatics.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

I could care less about either team, and even i'm hooked on this game.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Regardless of who wins this game it has been epic.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 28, 2011)

game needs to end, I could have taken a shower already.


#rage.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2011)

I need to wake up at 7 man...loosing my sleep. 

Cards might win this.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

The regular season had an epic finish with game 163 so why shouldn't the world series end the same way?


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

St.Louis with a chance to win the game now.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 28, 2011)

well dammit...


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

Of course this was going to end with a walk-off.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 28, 2011)

game seven omgggg


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

And just like that were headed to a game 7 later tonight.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Oct 28, 2011)

That's one of the best games I've seen even though I despise the Cardinals.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

need to go to bed early so i can watch this tomorrow.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 28, 2011)

Cardinals already won the world series.. no need for game 7..


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

The way this WS has gone i'm not giving the WS to St.Louis just yet.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

With Carp going for them tommorrow i will give the edge to them but only slightly.


----------



## Vice (Oct 28, 2011)

Goddammit. Are you kidding me? The Rangers have a shot at losing two world series in a row? Why'd they have to play that bat in the tenth so deep? That was stupid.

Fuck.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 28, 2011)

After that, the Cards deserve to win the WS.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

If the Cards do win the world series they will truly be the team of destiny


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Oct 28, 2011)

God damn god damn, I fell asleep somewhere around the bottom 7th or top 8th when the score was 7-4 Rangers, while thinking Cards were gonna need a miracle to pull it off. Woke up bottom of the 10th, fuckin 9-7 Rangers leading and was thinking WTF HAPPENED?? Crazy end to the game, the Cards guy who n00b'd that pop fly earlier in the game over by 3rd base seemed to redeem himself!


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 28, 2011)

Pink Floyd said:


> After that, the Cards deserve to win the WS.



They put up an amazing performance, but they only _deserve_ to win the World Series if they win 4 games against the Texans.

I'm sticking with my Texans pick just because I picked them from the start, but I honestly don't have a clue what to expect. Great series!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2011)

some sports writers are blaming cruz for being too shallow in the 9th inning, i remember the fox commentators saying the rangers were too deep to get the runner from 1st or 2nd and no doubles defense was a bad idea.  these sports writers these days are trash.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh Rangers, you wanna be the new Buffalo Bills or something? :<


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm the Rangers missed there golden chance to win it all last night i don't think they get it done tonight either

And the last road team to win a game 7 in the world series was the 1979 "we are family" Pittsburgh Pirates.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 28, 2011)

May the best team win.   at this point Im not watching.   last night was enough for me


if the Rangers win,  Ill be happy.   if they lose,   Ive still got the Mavs win earlier this year.  so it will be a good year for sports here in DFW anyway


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

This will be a great game 7 and may the best team win it all.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 28, 2011)

Let's get this game going!


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Regardless of what happens history will be made tonight whether that will be Texas winning the world series for the first time or the Cards becoming the first team ever to come back from 10.5 games back in the wild card to win the world series.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

So much for Carpenter being the Ace in the hole for tonight. lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

2 runs is nothing for the Cards to overcome plus Carp gets better as the game goes on.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> 2 runs is nothing for the Cards to overcome plus Carp gets better as the game goes on.



maybe, then again I'm used to seeing better rotation than the Cards or Rangers have.



Too bad my team has no freaken offense. 



lol no pitching in this game again. lol


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 28, 2011)

Just like that, scores are even.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

The battle of the bullpens gotta love it.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 28, 2011)

It's hard listening to this game when ESPN radio keeps advertising their annoying shows.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Then just watch the game on Fox screw Espn


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 28, 2011)

I wish I could, but I don't have an alternative way to listen/watch to the game in Australia. I would listen to the team's local broadcasts but I also dislike the bias that they hold when talking about the team.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't think the Rangers can win this since they can't hold a lead worth a damn.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2011)

Rangers blew their momentum.

So far I think this is the Cardinals' game to win.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice smack by Craig. Cardinals up 3-2.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cardinals game to win they have all the momentum now.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, STL = WS Champs.

Way to fuck it up, Feliz.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Who would have thought the Cardinals would be world series champs back in August when they were 10.5 games of the Braves in the wild card amazing ride truly historic


----------



## Zach (Oct 28, 2011)

Rangers


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmm 11 world titles thats only second behind the Yankee's who have more.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

how many does LaRussa have now?


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2011)

I bet Neftali is contemplating self-flagellation.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think this will be TLR's 3rd ring i don't know what team he got his first ring from.


----------



## Nic (Oct 28, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> I think this will be TLR's 3rd ring i don't know what team he got his first ring from.



I thought he got two with Oakland.   Maybe it was only one.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 28, 2011)

Yessssssss St. Louis WC.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2011)

I think Nolan Ryan wants to hang Feliz and Oliver.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 28, 2011)

It's official, Feliz is the new Buckner. In fact, I'd say even worse than Buckner.

For now, Congrats to the Cards.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats to the Cards and there fans they truly earned this world title.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 28, 2011)

figured Rangers would shank it

they really need to drop the All Star rule.    NHL, NBA, NFL aren't that gay
Selig needs to step down


at least baseball is over.   all the fair weather Rangers fans need to come to Stars games now.     hockey is more exciting


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well now the offseason can begin


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, congratulations Cardinals, I really thought the Rangers would take this series. That's 2 World Series dropped in a row for Texas now, I feel sorry for their fans. The Cardinals came in as a wildcard on the last game of the season to take the world series, that is really amazing.


----------



## Vice (Oct 28, 2011)

Fuck... two years in a row?


----------



## Mael (Oct 29, 2011)

Every time I saw Feliz put two on base in a save opportunity, I knew sooner or later it'd catch up to him.

He is no Mo or Papelbon, the latter able to close it out in 2007.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Cards will follow the Giants and not make the playoffs in 2012


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 29, 2011)

Still one more series than the Rangers have won though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 29, 2011)

Blech. How is it that the underwhelming Cardinals teams win World Series' and the scary ones get bounced in the Divisional Round...


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 29, 2011)

So now that the season is over which team will make the biggest splash in free agency?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2011)

i'm glad for pujols finally being an official champ, he's been my fave player for a while now.  

so wait, did the cards get the final home game cause of the all star game ? if so, that kinda sucks ..


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah the winner of the All-Star game determines home-field advantage in the world series so the NL won so the Cards got the last home game of the season


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah, i don't agree with that, it's kinda stupid imo.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a dumb rule in all honesty it was done so that the all-star would have more meaning but it's a god damn all-star game how much meaning does it need


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Selig's All Star rule is about as dumb as Stern's tampering in the NBA playoffs or Colin Campbell's emails to the head of the refs to lay off his son in the NHL

Edit:

Well that's nice.    Holland and Napoli were at the Stars game tonight
got big ovations and were shooting pucks between periods


----------



## Mael (Oct 31, 2011)

So...LaRussa retired...and certainly on a high note.  St. Louis will be giving him free beer for the rest of his life.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not really a big surprise he's been in the game so long and deserves to go out on top.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Hats off to Tony La Russa making a classy exit on top.  So sad to see three legendary managers from my childhood (Torre, Cox, and now La Russa) making their exits from the game.

And happy to see Sabathia sticking around even with that hefty price tag.  I have the nagging feeling we will pick up someone like C.J. Wilson or Aaron Cook to provide depth to the rotation but I honestly cannot see a better "pick-up" than CC at this point.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 1, 2011)

Mael said:


> *St. Louis will be giving him free beer for the rest of his life.*



that right there is the greatest prize of all.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 1, 2011)

La Russa retired with 3 rings. That's quite impressive considering he didn't have great payrolls. He did have Pujols for two of those though.

Also, Pujols contract watch is on. Opinions on the deal?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Whats the rumors going around pujols right now?


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 1, 2011)

There are none and should be very little until the winter meetings December 5th to the 8th in Dallas Texas.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 2, 2011)

Toronto should sign him to a nice long-term deal.

maybe 8 years/225 million or so. I would be pleased.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Jays should not waste that type of money on Pujols a deal like that would weight them down they have a good farm system and a good core of guys


----------



## b0rt (Nov 2, 2011)

I know but there's still one player offensively, one starting pitcher, and a closer away from being a legitimate threat in baseball.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the Jays should just wait they are in a good place with there farm system but it wouldn't hurt to spend some money but the AL east is a hard division regardless.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 2, 2011)

b0rt said:


> Toronto should sign him to a nice long-term deal.
> 
> maybe 8 years/225 million or so. I would be pleased.



A-ROD much?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 2, 2011)

In all likelihood, Pujols won't get the same amount of total money that A-Rod got in his contract, but he'll likely have the highest per year average salary.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 3, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I know but there's still one player offensively, one starting pitcher, and a closer away from being a legitimate threat in baseball.



I would take someone other than Pujols and use the leftover for players on the way up.  Would be a shame to spend a lot of money on Pujols and have it strangle you for the next two - three years.  Definitely would provide protection for Bautista, but his numbers haven't declined WITHOUT protection in the middle of the line-up.  He's just a great hitter.  If they want to take a flyer on a free agent 2B like Carlos Guillen or something that would be in their best interests.  Maybe a 2 year deal.  That or take a big risk and lure Big Papi away if they want a 1B.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 3, 2011)

Also, who will get Jose Reyes?  He's not being floated around as much but the Mets missed their window of opportunity.


----------



## b0rt (Nov 3, 2011)

dunno if I want Reyes we already got a good SS for a reasonable contract.

take a chance on Papi maybe cuz he could be a good DH and bat 4th.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Nov 3, 2011)

Yu Darvish. Make it happen, AA.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 7, 2011)

since i kinda also follow the Orioles as well i thought i would let everyone know that they have found a GM and it's Dan Duquette better known as Duke he last worked for the BoSox.


----------



## Mael (Nov 12, 2011)

Papelbon to the Phillies.

2011 really was the end of an era...


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 13, 2011)

Bugger that his last game against the Orioles was such a shocker (or one of the last ones, I don't remember the specifics).

Any news on Miami's offers to Reyes and Pujols?


----------



## Mael (Nov 13, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Bugger that his last game against the Orioles was such a shocker (or one of the last ones, I don't remember the specifics).
> 
> Any news on Miami's offers to Reyes and Pujols?



Miami?

Outside of the fact they actually offered Pujols a contract with this proposed expanded budget from $57M to $80M?  No.

Mark Buerhle was also offered a contract.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd like my Nats to sign another pitcher a Buerhle or Oswalt to go along with Strasburg and J-Zimm at the top of the rotation


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 13, 2011)

Mael said:


> Miami?
> 
> Outside of the fact they actually offered Pujols a contract with this proposed expanded budget from $57M to $80M?  No.
> 
> Mark Buerhle was also offered a contract.



Yeah, the Miami Marlins.

Thanks.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 13, 2011)

Are they really gonna try and mortgage there franchise with a bunch of big contracts? i think they should just build through the farm system.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 13, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Are they really gonna try and mortgage there franchise with a bunch of big contracts? i think they should just build through the farm system.



Hey, it worked for them back in '03.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 13, 2011)

Regardless of what they do the Phillies are still the top dog of that division and i would put the Braves behind them after that it's all up in the air.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

MLB approves sale of astros to Jim Crane and they will move to AL effective 2013.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 17, 2011)

Also they are adding 2 wild card spots making the playoffs a 10 team tournament instead of 8 making it more important to win your division


----------



## b0rt (Nov 19, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Also they are adding 2 wild card spots making the playoffs a 10 team tournament instead of 8 making it more important to win your division



and the Astros are officially headed to the AL West as of the beginning of the 2013 season.

I like adding an extra 2 teams though to the playoffs. been thinkin that should've happened for about 10 yards now..


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 19, 2011)

And maybe my Nats will have a shot at the playoffs plus no labor dispute unlike those other sports


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm, interesting move by the red sox to make bobby V. their manager.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good choice also winter meetings start tommorrow i expect my Nats to be players all the way through.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 4, 2011)

REYES TO THE MARLINS

JAYSON STARK SAYS EVEN AFTER SIGNING REYES WE STILL ARE GONNA MAKE BIG PUSH FOR PUJOLS 


> jaysonst Jayson Stark
> Even after signing Reyes, #Marlins now plan to make aggressive push to sign Pujols, sources say. More to come at ESPN.com



AND JON MOROSI SAYS CJ WILSON HAS OFFERS FROM 4 BALLCLUBS INCLUDING THE MARLINS


> jonmorosi Jon Morosi
> C.J. Wilson has offers from #Angels, #Marlins and two other clubs, sources tell FOXSports.com.



DYNASTY!


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nl east is officially a toss up between 4 teams. Philllies still the best though.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 7, 2011)

4 good teams means none will reach 100 wins and 2 teams will get skunked with 90 or so wins.


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2011)

would be nice if the Cardinals told Pujols to get lost.  Let Miami overpay for him. lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope my Nats get someone before these meetings are over either Oswalt or Buerhle would be fine.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2011)

Apparently the contract Pujols was offered is in the 220 million range


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2011)

Utterly Stupid.  You don't pay that kind of money for someone on the other side of their prime.   Completely moronic.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well with there new stadium it doesn't surprise me that they are doing this.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 7, 2011)

My mistake, Marlins offered 200 mill, St Loius just offered 220 million. 

Seems like the marlins are just jacking up his price lol


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2011)

That's why i said that the cardinals should just tell him to get lost and go to the Marlins.  Let the Marlins waste their money.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

Reyes don't hold back on taking shots at the mets. " I don't like to lose"


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2011)

Buerhle talks are heating up it's down to 3 teams don't know if my Nats are one of them *fingers crossed*


----------



## Nic (Dec 7, 2011)

Vespy89 said:


> Buerhle talks are heating up it's down to 3 teams don't know if my Nats are one of them *fingers crossed*



who are the other two?


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2011)

The Rangers and perhaps Marlins and thats just speculation that the Nats are even one of three remaining.


----------



## Mael (Dec 7, 2011)

Offer to Ortiz for 2 years and $18M.  He wants $25M.  I say find the happy medium.  He'll get enough from endorsements anyway.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## b0rt (Dec 7, 2011)

I knew the Pujols deal would end up around 225 million. I called that like right after the Cards won the WS.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 7, 2011)

buerhle heath bell and reyes and possibly cj wilson


----------



## b0rt (Dec 7, 2011)

nah CJ to the Jays.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 7, 2011)

lol at canada


----------



## b0rt (Dec 7, 2011)

thats immature..


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kinda pissed my Nats can't find a veteran starter and are basically sitting on there hands and settling for the status quo.


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

MA FREAKEN ANGELS.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 8, 2011)

That's a killer move.

Disappointed that he didn't stay with the Cardinals though.


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

> Sources: Albert Pujols, Angels agree
> 
> DALLAS -- Albert Pujols has agreed to a 10-year, $250 million deal with the Los Angeles Angels, sources told ESPN The Magazine's Buster Olney on Thursday.
> 
> ...





Good thing we have money though and a lot of bad contracts coming off the books. lol


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2011)

Well that's pretty overpaid but glad to have him.


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

yeah but luckily the overpaid contracts of Gary Matthews Jr., Bobby Abreu, and Tori Hunter are all expiring.


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

Angels just signed CJ Wilson as well apparently.


Weaver, Haren, Santana, Wilson


Batting Lineup - Trumbo and Pujols. 


Damn.


> DALLAS -- The Los Angeles Angels have landed the two biggest prizes of the offseason.
> 
> First, Albert Pujols agreed to a 10-year deal for at least $250 million with the team, sources told ESPN The Magazine's Buster Olney on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2011)

The AL west will be very interesting next year and the NL central is now weaker with Pujols out and probably Fielder as well.


----------



## Mael (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats...you've just suckered yourself into another Japanese player.

Ortiz accepted arbitration.


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

no one is going to want to buy the dodgers now. 

Once again Frank McCourt is the biggest loser.  The value of his franchise probably went down another $100million lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2011)

Now lets see who lines up and signs Prince Fielder.


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

Miami, St.Louis, Texas?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> Congrats...you've just suckered yourself into another Japanese player.
> 
> Ortiz accepted arbitration.



Not like I'm happy about it cause you can never know if they'll be good or not. Just wanted to report it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2011)

Marlins aren't in on Fielder so it's probably texas,Mariners and Cubs.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 8, 2011)

yes!! my boy pujols coming to sunny cal


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

Dipoto is about to jump out of his seat out of ecstaticness. lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2011)

I have to wonder where these teams are getting all this money from.

Actually...I'm just wondering where the hell the Marlins are getting all this money from. They're making the Yankees look like the Royals.


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

Well Moreno got the organization for $182million.  Pujols is going to make $254million.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 8, 2011)

damn angels are straight up balling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2011)

Moreno saved money by cutting the price on beer.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 8, 2011)

> LoMoMarlins Logan Morrison
> The real winner is the gov. In the Pujols signing. Cali is taking 25m and Feds are taking 80m. We might be getting out of the deficit sooner



lol at california income taxes


----------



## Nic (Dec 8, 2011)

Pujols is already a great Cali Citizen.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 8, 2011)

federal taxes would be that much no matter what.  so he ends up a little worse maybe on state taxes, but he'll play in a bigger market and make even more with what comes with that.

where teams get this money? they get shiny new stadiums subsidized by taxpayers, so that 100 million in taxes goes back to them anyway.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2011)

While other teams make moves my team has done nothing i swear the owners of the Nats are cheap.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 8, 2011)

ay give us strasburg...hes just gonna rot over there anyways.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nah no way in hell were not far away from contending just need a CF and another veteran starter then we will be ready to go with Harper and Rendon on the way i'm not concerned.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 8, 2011)

sweetness.    my prediction that the Cards wont make the playoffs next year is gaining steam


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy shit my angels came to play.

Things are looking up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2011)

2 best players in baseball and best pitcher in baseball all in SoCal.

Come at us, rest of the MLB.


----------



## TRI05 (Dec 8, 2011)

holy shit the angels lineup sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2011)

Angels do suck, but they have lots of money to fix that.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 8, 2011)

Pujols going to LA Angels? It'll be fun for the first half of his contract but they'll be unhappy by the end of it in all likelihood.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2011)

Angels arguably have the best 1-4 starting pitching lineup in baseball now.

And yeah the Pujols contract will probably be a bit of a nuisance on the tail end but he will be chasing records during that point so it is still of some value to the angels franchise.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 8, 2011)

Trumbo, Morales, Pujols, Trout. That's a dirty 1-4 in the lineup too guys. Pujols has an effect on a lineup even when he's not at bat. The rotation is crazy too. Gotta see what Texas arms do and what happens with Darvish. Crazy offseason so far. Can't wait to see who wins the fight for Darvish.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would like my Nats to get Darvish because they have yet to make a significant move this offseason which is surprising seeing how they made a big splash last offseason.


----------



## Arial (Dec 10, 2011)

> National League MVP Ryan Braun, who last season led the Milwaukee Brewers to their first division title in nearly three decades, has tested positive for a performance-enhancing drug and faces a 50-game suspension if the initial finding is upheld, two sources familiar with the case told "Outside the Lines."



Wow, he had just won the NL MVP award too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, sucks for him doesn't it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2011)

Take the mvp away from that cheater and give it to the rightful winner Matt Kemp.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> Pujols going to LA Angels? It'll be fun for the first half of his contract but they'll be unhappy by the end of it in all likelihood.



Shouldn't the switch to DH help extend his career?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Shouldn't the switch to DH help extend his career?



Yeah it should, as long as he doesn't have any injuries that stop him from hitting. Even DHs can get injured.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2011)

*Jeter’s booty hauls*
_Autograph swag for one-night stands_​


> Not so classy, captain!
> 
> *Yankees star Derek Jeter, one of New York’s most eligible hunks since his split with longtime gal pal Minka Kelly, is bedding a bevy of beauties in his Trump World Tower bachelor pad — and then coldly sending them home alone with gift baskets of autographed memorabilia.*
> 
> ...





Nothing but Class


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 13, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Jeter?s booty hauls*
> _Autograph swag for one-night stands_​
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a low blow right there kira, changing the thread title like that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2011)

Cant stop a man on the prowl


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 14, 2011)

You see Tiger, this is why you don't get married until after you retire as an athlete.  Play the field while you can and kids will admire you for your swagger.  Adults can't do too much to condemn you because you haven't taken any vows.  Men envy you because you get all the chicks.  Sure, the media can write articles like this but in the end, it's nothing we haven't really heard before.

Get married and bam!  It's over.  No more playing around or else the media will jump down your throat.

To get to more serious matters, any developments on the Darvish and Cespedes fronts?  The former might be able to cut it as a number 2 or 3 in the MLB (this being a rather conservative guess), and the latter has an awesome scouting video.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well my Nats finally did something they traded for Gio Gonzalez think of that what you will.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 22, 2011)

They managed to land themselves a young, decent pitcher to supplement their rotation's big two, while Billy Beane got himself a nice group of prospects.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well with Gio it will probably be the big 3 StrasGioZimm and with Harper potentially making the club out of spring training the nasty Nats might be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Kuromaku (Dec 22, 2011)

With a front three like that, Washington's pitching should theoretically be able to compete with any rotation within a short time span, be it this season or next year (Strasburg still needs to show that he's completely recovered and not a future injury risk).

Still, it's good to see formerly horrid teams getting better.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think StrasGioZimm can go against the Phillies RoyLeeHamels but thats just me.

Also where will Prince Fielder sign?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2012)

^I heard the Nationals are interested in him. Do they have that kind of money though?

Jorge Posada is retiring.

HOFer?


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 12, 2012)

King Lloyd;41693607Jorge Posada is retiring.

HOFer?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> No...but Bagwell should be (to hell with guilt by association).


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 12, 2012)

Dear braves: on the one hand, I'm glad you haven't overeacted to the September collapse....on the other hand, can we please take care of our bench before we're forced to accept the worst remaining players available?

Also, my thanks-and condolences-to Kansas City for taking Betancourt off the market.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 12, 2012)

Barry Bonds should be in the HOF too. :}


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think Bonds will get in due to him taking roids 

Also the Fielder saga continues and yes my Nats are interested but not at his current asking price.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow the Yankees just absolutely put the baseball world on notice. So hyped for the fucking season. Michael Pineda!?!?!?!? Are you serious what the hell is the league going to do with the Yankees having a 23 year old fireballer and the 5th best prospect from one of the 10 best farms in baseball. I love Jesus but in six years when we have him come back to DH or play first it'll all be worth it.

And Hiroki Kuroda. Jesus christ. Potentially Cole Hamels... I can't even...I'm dying right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Holy shit, pineda!? Had to give up montero and noesi but I don't mind. Major improvement with him on now.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the trade for the Yanks an already stout rotation just got better.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 15, 2012)

As a Ms fan, I can not understand this at all.  Pineda was not as good later in the season as he was at the start of the season, and we have Paxton, Walker, and Hueltzen in the minors, but you give up a #2 starter for a potential DH?!?!?  I really hope there was major health concerns or something we don't know in order pull this trade off.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2012)

No you got a really amazing bat. I saw Jesus and boy are you guys in for something special. The ball literally jumps off his bat the way it only does for the upper tier power guys. He get's his bat to the ball too, contact isn't an issue. We're talking Miguel Cabrera or Manny Ramirez type of hitter here.

Pineda wasn't as good in the second half but that's probably got a lot to do with frustration and because his first half performance was so electric. Pineda is ahead of everyone in that group of pitchers though. We also got Campos who is your fourth best prospect behind those guys you named.


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2012)

I feel bad for Pineda.  Young pitcher going from one of the best pitcher's ball park to one of the worst.  Wouldn't be shocked if his ERA went up to 4.50 this year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2012)

In terms of the trade the same could be said about Montero going to a more pitcher friendly park. 

It shouldn't effect Pineda too bad considering the fact that he is just as good if not better on the road than he is at home. That said the same holds true for Montero. It'll hurt but it's not going to kill him his power will play there.


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2012)

well just cross your fingers you get first half Pineda.  He does have potential i'll give you that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2012)

Same can be said of Montero. The fact is the risk in Pineda is the same as it is with any other pitcher, it's a question of health. But the fact is that the Yankees have another 6'7 guy who is about 30 pounds heavier and some would say is a little fat. Kids got a sturdy frame and one of the livest arms in the majors considering his fastball was top 5 in all of baseball in terms of velocity. He also struck out a tenth of a less of a percent the amount of batters Verlander did. His stuff plays anywhere. It's not like we're talking about a junkballer it's a 22 year old kid who is big which tells you he can probably keep up the velocity.


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2012)

oh I agree, my first reaction was that it was a good acquisition by the yankees.  They need as much youth as they can get right now anyways.  I just hope he's not like Ervin Santana (who's actually pitching consistently well for once) who has top 5 (see his no hitter) stuff but has been so inconsistent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2012)

Pineda is a better prospect than Santana and when you look at the numbers his stuff played a lot better. He's got a year of pitching under his belt. Santana's got good stuff but it's not top 5 while Pineda really does have top 5. Only starters who have more heat than Pineda are Ogando, Verlander, and Price. That's excluding his slider too, and oh my god if the Yankees can teach him a curveball... Pineda might be the pitcher who makes me forgive myself for falling for Phil Hughes.


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2012)

Well i'm looking forward to seeing that work for you guys as well as my team.  I do enjoy watching my Angels play the Yanks in the playoffs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2012)

In all honesty I still worry about Jeter and Mariano because of their age. Other than that there isn't much age on the team.


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2012)

well you could argue that Alex Rodriguez is old, although if his experimental surgery on his knee is as good as it was with Kobe you might be in for a nice surprise.

As for Mariano, the guy defies all logic to me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2012)

I think analysts around MLB see A-rod as an elite player anymore so if his surgery works out then I think everyone will be in for a big surprise. I still view him as a threat in the lineup in any case.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2012)

Nic said:


> Well i'm looking forward to seeing that work for you guys as well as my team.  I do enjoy watching my Angels play the Yanks in the playoffs.



I'm not going to say anything. The Angels are a tough team for us routinely...fuck the Angels.



Mura said:


> In all honesty I still worry about Jeter and Mariano because of their age. Other than that there isn't much age on the team.



I can understand Jeter but Mo? I'll tell you the same thing I told that other guy during the season, Mo just came off his 7th best season ever. He's got 10 worse seasons than the one he just put up. His velocity was up from the year before as well. His delivery is honestly the smoothest ever. If their was a guy you wanted to teach a kid how to pitch from it'd be Mo.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> I can understand Jeter but Mo? I'll tell you the same thing I told that other guy during the season, Mo just came off his 7th best season ever. He's got 10 worse seasons than the one he just put up. His velocity was up from the year before as well. His delivery is honestly the smoothest ever. If their was a guy you wanted to teach a kid how to pitch from it'd be Mo.



Oh, I know how good Mo has been and what influence he has. I'm just wondering when he is gonna call it quits and who will take over for him. Robertson has me believing he could do it after last season but Joba was doing well before he had tommy john surgery.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 15, 2012)

The thing that takes Pineda from a good #3/decent #2 to a #1 is a changeup, the only problem is that he's been trying to develop it from his days in the minors, and there are some doubts that he'll be able to eventually get one.

I have great hopes for Montero as a hitter, but in terms of value a DH isn't really that great, if he can catch something in the range of 40-60 games then I'll be okay with the trade.  

The Mariners have a lot of depth in starting pitching in the minors, so it might work out, it's just tough to see one of your prospects go to a team like the Yankees even if you're getting a great prospect in return.  

In the end it's trade that tries to address the needs of both teams.  Yanks needed starting pitching, Mariners needed an impact bat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2012)

Nic said:


> well you could argue that Alex Rodriguez is old, although if his experimental surgery on his knee is as good as it was with Kobe you might be in for a nice surprise.
> 
> As for Mariano, the guy defies all logic to me.



I think that platelet surgery is ridiculously effective. But I think if Kobe holds up it makes me feel very good about A-rod's chances.



Mura said:


> I think analysts around MLB see A-rod as an elite player anymore so if his surgery works out then I think everyone will be in for a big surprise. I still view him as a threat in the lineup in any case.



I think they recognized the fact he was injured but he's old. He's still a good player but he's not elite. I will say this though, during ST before he got hurt he looked like he was going to hit 40 HRs. He was just in such good shape.


----------



## Nic (Jan 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> I think analysts around MLB see A-rod as an elite player anymore so if his surgery works out then I think everyone will be in for a big surprise. I still view him as a threat in the lineup in any case.



he's definitely still a threat no doubt.  I wouldn't be shocked if he had a better year this season than last year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh, I know how good Mo has been and what influence he has. I'm just wondering when he is gonna call it quits and who will take over for him. Robertson has me believing he could do it after last season but Joba was doing well before he had tommy john surgery.



Hopefully never but I see what you mean. It could be Hughes. I'd honestly love for it to be Hughes.



Bluth said:


> The thing that takes Pineda from a good #3/decent #2 to a #1 is a changeup, the only problem is that he's been trying to develop it from his days in the minors, and there are some doubts that he'll be able to eventually get one.
> 
> I have great hopes for Montero as a hitter, but in terms of value a DH isn't really that great, if he can catch something in the range of 40-60 games then I'll be okay with the trade.
> 
> ...



I know it's a show me pitch at this point but what's the problem with it as a pitch. He doesn't command it or is it just something else. He could always find another pitch like the curve to offset the lack of a change somewhat as he has to the stuff to get by left handers regardless of anything.

I understand that but the fact is that Montero's bat isn't something you can just scoff at. I think his value on offense completely and totally offsets the fact he has no defensive value. His catching really isn't going to kill you like some pundits will have you believe. He's below average and the reason he got killed as bad is because he's was a Yankee. I think his deficiencies are somewhat mitigated in a pitchers park.

Yea I think this is the Hanley Ramirez/Josh Beckett trade to be honest with you.


----------



## Mael (Jan 15, 2012)

Ugh...Joba Chamberlain...a stomach ache for Boston AND NY fans.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 15, 2012)

Pineda's changup is a show me pitch.  It doesn't have much movement, he doesn't hide it well enough right now, it's simply a very average pitch.  Another concern is that his velocity went down as the season went along.  At the beginning of the season he was averaging around 97 or so, towards the end of the year he was more likely to sit at about 93-95, still fast, but his fastball wasn't quite what it was at the beginning of the year.  

He had a significant step up in innings pitched.  In the minors his pitch counts were very protected, so it's not exactly known if he can handle 200+ innings.  Personally I'm not that concerned considering his size.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 15, 2012)

If i were to guess now Fielder goes to the Rangers and they win the AL yet again but choke in the world series.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 17, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> I can understand Jeter but Mo? I'll tell you the same thing I told that other guy during the season, Mo just came off his 7th best season ever. He's got 10 worse seasons than the one he just put up. His velocity was up from the year before as well. His delivery is honestly the smoothest ever. If their was a guy you wanted to teach a kid how to pitch from it'd be Mo.



If I remember correctly, Warren Spahn went from one of his best seasons to one of his worst (signaling the end of his effectiveness) in a year; after 40, pitchers can decline very very fast after a single off-season.  Not that the Yankees have much to worry about (they have good depth in relief pitching and enough offense to make up for the sudden loss of Rivera), I'm just sayin'.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 17, 2012)

1.) I'm glad that the Braves finally signed Jack Wilson as back-up shortstop; he's a veteran with good defense (very important with a 40-year-old Chipper at 3B and Uggla at 2B) who has already assumed a mentor role over Pastornicky (he invited him to train at his property last season).

2.) Other teams better hope they never get owned by Liberty Media (I'm looking at you, Dodgers and Mets)....cause it looks like that's the biggest move we're gonna make in the off-season.


----------



## Bluth (Jan 17, 2012)

Just saw that the Braves are joining in on the cream colored home 3rd jerseys.  I love that teams are going back to the old 50s or so style, as long as we don't move into the 70s and 80s, sort like how the new Marlins jerseys suck.  Overall some nice new uniforms around the league, (Blue Jays, San Fran away, Mets, etc.)


----------



## Jimin (Jan 17, 2012)

One thing I'm wondering about is will the new stadium make that much of a difference for the Marlins? I mean, if attendance wasn't happening then, will that really change now? I mean, the Rays struggle to sell out playoff games.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> If i were to guess now Fielder goes to the Rangers and they win the AL yet again but choke in the world series.



at least there wont be Cardinals there.  they will become the Giants of 2011


----------



## Bluth (Jan 18, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> One thing I'm wondering about is will the new stadium make that much of a difference for the Marlins? I mean, if attendance wasn't happening then, will that really change now? I mean, the Rays struggle to sell out playoff games.



For the first few months it will help.  I'm sure during the weekend when a good team is in town and the humidity isn't unbearable they'll sell out once or twice, but in general Miami might be the worst sports town in the country, except for the Dolphins, otherwise it's a completely bandwagon town.  Nobody actually cares about the Heat, Marlins, or Panthers in that town, as in they'll still show up when the team isn't the best team in the league, not to mention the fact that they couldn't even sell out the old Orange Bowl when the Hurricanes were ranked no.1 in the nation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2012)

Mael said:


> Ugh...Joba Chamberlain...a stomach ache for Boston AND NY fans.



Your telling me. Seriously it's a very sad story because he really could have been a good starter if they just gave it more than 1 season. On any other team he might have flourished and become a star.



lowtech redneck said:


> If I remember correctly, Warren Spahn went from one of his best seasons to one of his worst (signaling the end of his effectiveness) in a year; after 40, pitchers can decline very very fast after a single off-season.  Not that the Yankees have much to worry about (they have good depth in relief pitching and enough offense to make up for the sudden loss of Rivera), I'm just sayin'.



I mean that's true but Warren Spahn was also a starter who was succeeding with guile despite diminishing stuff. Mo is a reliever and his stuff has held up throughout the years, we're not talking about a Trevor Hoffman type loss in stuff. His cutter was up in velocity and his fastball was as well. Until he stops performing or the cutter stops moving or loses velocity you can't assume a decline. All the data completely suggests otherwise. All future indicators of success are skewed the positive way.



Bluth said:


> Pineda's changup is a show me pitch.  It doesn't have much movement, he doesn't hide it well enough right now, it's simply a very average pitch.  Another concern is that his velocity went down as the season went along.  At the beginning of the season he was averaging around 97 or so, towards the end of the year he was more likely to sit at about 93-95, still fast, but his fastball wasn't quite what it was at the beginning of the year.
> 
> He had a significant step up in innings pitched.  In the minors his pitch counts were very protected, so it's not exactly known if he can handle 200+ innings.  Personally I'm not that concerned considering his size.



I'm not worried about the velocity I mean the fact is he averaged 94 MPH on the heater so and pitch/fx has him throwing a lot more 94's than anything else. He had a 50 inning jump so some arm fatigue is to be expected. His body will be ready for the next jump and he's got the workhorse frame but you brought that up. I really appreciate the insight.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 18, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> One thing I'm wondering about is will the new stadium make that much of a difference for the Marlins? I mean, if attendance wasn't happening then, will that really change now? I mean, the Rays struggle to sell out playoff games.



The rays struggle because the location of their stadium is terrible. Too much hassle for people. If it was in a better location it wouldnt do nearly as bad

Not saying thats the situation with the Marlins but location does effect things


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2012)

That's exactly the issue with the Marlins though. That's why everyone said this move to the new stadium would invigorate the attendance of the franchise. I think that Baseball in Miamia has a much higher likelihood of working than Basketball or Football. I mean it's not like the Dolphins don't draw and baseball should.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 18, 2012)

The Darvish deadline is today at 5pm if the Rangers fail to sign him they will become the odds on favorite to sign Fielder but i think they would be regardless.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 18, 2012)

Reports said the chances of not signing darvish are incredibley low. Just need to figure out the length of contract


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2012)

It's obvious he doesn't want to be in Texas. The dispute of the length is that Darvish wants a 5 year deal and Texas wants 6 from him. The only reason he'll sign is because it'd be disgraceful if he returned to Japan over money. That's the rumor atleast I don't know if that's actually true and I feel like people overplay the culture narrative a bit too much, because if it was really like that then Darvish wouldn't have Arn Tellem as his agent.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 18, 2012)

I still think Darvish and Fielder both wind up in Texas but it is gonna cost them upwards to 200+ million dollars to get both.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2012)

Then what about Hamilton? The question is facetious. I have the sneaking suspicion they can afford everything and that everyone is going to be proven wrong.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 18, 2012)

Fielder would replace Hamiltons production after this season the real problem comes when Cruz,Napoli,and Kinsler come up for extensions 

there new tv deal brings in alot of money but it doesn't kick in until 2014


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2012)

His production maybe but I'm not so sure about his value. You'd have to count on Fielder to have some very very crazy years with the stick just to mitigate what Hamilton does in the field as well as at the dish. In terms of value Hamilton's ceiling is much higher than Fielders. Fielder is the safer bet though.

I really think they have the money to pull it off so it's a moot point. That said they may cut him lose to be able to get at those other guys. But the thing about numbers is that well they don't account for what a player does in the playoffs and Hamilton has proven he rakes when the lights are on him.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 18, 2012)

Its either the Nats or the Rangers it'll between those 2 and plus my team's window for contending won't open until 2013 anyway.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow this absolutely nucking futs. Fausto Carmona is really Roberto Hernandez Heredia and 3 years older which makes him 31. I'm absolutely fucking shocked. This is anarchy.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rangers co-owner Bob Simpson downplays the Rangers interest in signing Fielder



> Rangers co-owner Bob Simpson would rather re-sign Josh Hamilton than sign Prince Fielder, according to the Dallas Morning News.
> 
> "Right now I think he's priced himself out of what we could do,'' said Simpson. ''We've got guys, frankly, like Josh Hamilton that I would love to see re-signed, and my personal preference at this moment would be to re-sign him instead of helping Fielder." Earlier this week GM Jon Daniels said that Fielder's asking price and the Rangers' estimated $125 million payroll makes a deal ''highly unlikely.'' However, neither Simpson nor Daniels would completely rule out the possibility of signing Fielder


.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 22, 2012)

Posturing if anything.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just wish he would sign already whether it's the Rangers or my Nats or maybe the Dodgers.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 23, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow this absolutely nucking futs. Fausto Carmona is really Roberto Hernandez Heredia and 3 years older which makes him 31. I'm absolutely fucking shocked. This is anarchy.



Please tell me this is grounds for voiding a contract...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think they can void his contract.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 24, 2012)

Fielder is going to Detroit. I never saw that one coming. #__# Are they gonna move Miguel back to 3rd? They can't just have Fielder fill in as DH or anything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 24, 2012)

Just looked at this contract. Nine year, 214 million.....0_o


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2012)

Why is everyone going to the AL?   Philadelphia is the only team left in the NL that would have a decent chance of making the playoff if they were in the AL.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 24, 2012)

The AL is where the money is at. The NL owners isn't forking over the money like the AL owners are. 

Seen Lincecum signed two year extension with giants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2012)

I mean the way the two leagues are structured really is the culprit behind the AL spending and the NL not. The NL is mostly tailored towards Pitching that's why you see pitchers get more money from NL teams than you do AL teams. It's because the NL has an environment that helps to mitigate a pitcher's inevitable decline. NL teams try to get by without those major power bats that cost the big bucks too. It speaks to the weakness of the league actually because they succeed in a completely different way than AL teams.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 24, 2012)

Nine years for Fielder, wow. What happened with all the long term health concerns and what not? Oh well, at least right now they are stacked. 

Oh and Cabrera will probably be DHing for the most part since Victor is out with that ACL tear.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nats sign Brad Lidge to a 1 year 1 million dollar contract with incentives 

i'm tellin ya now 2013 will be the year of the Nats.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2012)

Imagine Joe torre owning a team.

You think he planned this when he retired?


----------



## lowtech redneck (Jan 30, 2012)

Nic said:


> Why is everyone going to the AL?   Philadelphia is the only team left in the NL that would have a decent chance of making the playoff if they were in the AL.



If the Rays can make it, I think at least two other teams in the NL East could make it as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2012)

One of the angels minor leaguers got hit for 50 games. Not sure if it was a big hit since he was a sixth round pick but still, never want to see one of your guys doing this.

Angels Minor Leaguer Reynolds suspended


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 2, 2012)

My Nats sign Edwin Jackson for 1 year money unknown at this time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Make it happen, make it fucking happen.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Feb 12, 2012)

I can almost guarantee that Burnett will be good on the Pirates, but I don't care at this point. I just want him gone.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Me too, just get him out of this town for god's sake. His game 2 performance against the phillies in the world series was his only good moment in my mind.


----------



## Nic (Feb 12, 2012)

want the season to start already.  CJ and Pujols, and Mike Trout coming up as well as Kendrick Morales back. pek


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2012)

> The Yankees are willing to deal Burnett because they don't have a place in their rotation for him. They acquired Michael Pineda and Hiroki Kuroda, leaving Phil Hughes, Freddy Garcia and Burnett to fight it out for the fifth spot



Lol Kuroda.  Maybe I'm just being an ass when I don't see much hope in Japanese pitching anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2012)

Mael Kuroda is actually a very good pitcher. He's been a great middle of the rotation pitcher.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Mael Kuroda is actually a very good pitcher. He's been a great middle of the rotation pitcher.



For the National League maybe.  Also, his W-L record stands at 41-46, alas not his ultimate determining factor.  I'll leave that to his ERA which is decent (middle to high 3s) but again I don't expect this to be as stellar in the American League, esp. after reading the modest strikeout count in 2011 against AL opponents which regressed from 2010.  Maybe I remember Irabu for you guys and then get that same lulzy feeling.

I would post slightly more hope with Pineda.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Make it happen, make it fucking happen.



oh god no keep that bum out of here


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2012)

Mael said:


> For the National League maybe.  Also, his W-L record stands at 41-46, alas not his ultimate determining factor.  I'll leave that to his ERA which is decent (middle to high 3s) but again I don't expect this to be as stellar in the American League, esp. after reading the modest strikeout count in 2011 against AL opponents which regressed from 2010.  Maybe I remember Irabu for you guys and then get that same lulzy feeling.
> 
> I would post slightly more hope with Pineda.



A career 7.2 K/9 and a K/BB close to 5 really in inter-league play isn't modest bro, that's way way way above average. He's going to be getting way more run support than he did with the Dodgers with a 1.1 WHIP against the AL. His flyball tendencies are the only worrisome thing about him and even then that's not going to make his ERA skyrocket so high as to make him a bust. As for last year well what are you really going to look at the 17 inning sample size or the one that's about 68 and 2/3rd innings? His K rate last year was virtually identical to the year before. He has all the tools to be a very valuable pitcher and he's not being asked to be an ace. He has to be a solid middle of the rotation guy.

The AL is clearly a harder league but it's not like his skills don't translate somewhat favorably for what he's about to do. He has to WAR like a 2.5-3 to be a valuable pitcher and return on investment.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2012)

Bard to the starting rotation has the ingredients for a disaster. I can't believe I didn't hear about this until recently.


----------



## Mael (Feb 13, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Bard to the starting rotation has the ingredients for a disaster. I can't believe I didn't hear about this until recently.



Eh it's like the Papelbon experiment all over again.  I think he'll be all right initially should he go in but IMO it's just to buy time for a big insert.


----------



## Mael (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder if it's Josh and John being fucking assholes...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuck, I forgot about that thing.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 16, 2012)

What, he has a no trade clause? He's not great enough to command a no trade clause.  Still, what was so bad about LA? There are plenty of worse places you can be than the Angels.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2012)

He has a limited NTC where he can block 10 teams. Those teams are all west coast teams because his wife doesn't like to fly. I don't want Abreu back regardless of the need he fits. Absolute fucking pussy, we don't need his shit.


----------



## Mael (Feb 17, 2012)

Fare thee well, Tim.  You were one of baseball's classiest.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Wakefield a Class-A person, wish him well.



> MLB Network's Ken Rosenthal reported on Friday that the Yankees and Pirates have agreed on parameters and now plan to take the deal to the Commissioner's Office for approval, as required because of the amount of money changing hands.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 17, 2012)

We better get one of their top 10 prospects back for what we're taking on from them. Pedro Alvarez and one top 10 prospect. I'll buy him low.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 17, 2012)

Now I'm about to rage because we're paying 20 million dollars and getting a 25 year old pitcher with a good FB but who has never stuck in AA.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

I hear what your saying and the deal doesn't look good from our side, but I think most yankee fans will take whatever just to get rid of him. If we could get anything decent then thats a major bonus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 17, 2012)

But this isn't about being a fan this is about business. We have a surplus of pitching and from the business standpoint we're paying 20 million and their paying 5 then 8 million. Roy  Oswalt might not even get that this year. We should have gotten one of their top 10 prospects or a buy low candidate in Pedro Alvarez who provides the left handed power we wanted. I really hope this shit isn't true. I think I would rather pussy ass Abreu than this shit. 

It's not even a fringe prospect it's a 25 year old pitcher who can't conquer AA. A guy that the Pirates didn't protect for the Rule 5 and a guy nobody picked. Fucking terrible. For 20 million dollars and giving them a guy who can give them innings.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 20, 2012)

Burnett is going to the Pirates. The Yankees just couldn't wait to get rid of that guy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

This was already in the works so I'm not surprised.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 20, 2012)

So it's basically one relief prospect who is 25 and hasn't mastered AA, a international bonus baby who has underperformed,and Ibanez plus about 7 million dollars in salary relief. I won't count Chavez because it was a foregone conclusion he would sign. 

Ibanez directly and categorically dictates how well this move plays out. Because right now it's about average considering you're sending him to the weaker league and to a pitcher's park with strikeout stuff. I mean let's be honest this isn't the best move in the world.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Now I'm about to rage because we're paying 20 million dollars and getting a 25 year old pitcher with a good FB but who has never stuck in AA.



rofl i didnt like the deal when i first heard of it way back when but i dont mind it now


----------



## Jimin (Feb 21, 2012)

Remembering that Miguel Cabrera will now be moving back to third base and Fielder will be playing first. My goodness, the Tigers' infield defense will be really bad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2012)

Ryan Braun beats his steroid charge and wins the appeal. Fucking crazy, he's the first player to ever do so.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 23, 2012)

Ryan Braun won his appeal. My mind cannot handle this right now... The fact that he won the MVP must have had some impact on this decision. Either way, MLB itself disagrees with that decision apparently. This is got to be one of the weirdest rulings ever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know I mean if the MLB was against it then it's not like their was a conflict of interest. He seemed to have a legit case rooted in science and well honestly Ryan Braun has been a stand up guy. He comes from a good family and honestly seems like a good role model. I don't know I just feel like he's never done anything to make his character get called into question.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2012)

Fucking cheater Braun wins his appeal on a technicality. This is like a serial killer getting released because he wasn't read his Miranda rights.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, this means MLB then has to change the drug testing system again. You guys think Braun's appeal being suspension will set a precedent?

On another note, we're not doing fantasy baseball this year, are we?


----------



## TRI05 (Feb 24, 2012)

so.....can we just hand the marlins the championship now?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 28, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> so.....can we just hand the marlins the championship now?



I don't think so there buddy.


----------



## Mael (Feb 28, 2012)

So long, Jason.  We'll always remember how you didn't take shit from Yankees:


----------



## Jimin (Feb 28, 2012)

I still say the Marlins are a bit worse than the Phillies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 29, 2012)

So, why did Bobby V. bring up a play that happened more than 10 years ago?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 29, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> I still say the Marlins are a bit worse than the Phillies.



lol, was waiting for someone to bring up the Phillies. and no, the Marlins are still nowhere near as good as the Phillies, the Phillies will still win the NL East by at least 8 to 10 games over whoever is second, and I'm not even sure it'll be the Marlins, but the Braves, the Marlins to me are a full 10-15 games worse than the Phillies still. 

The Marlins wont even be in the playoffs let alone win the WS, c'mon ppl.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't think they're 10-15 games ahead of them. Maybe like 6-10. You have to remember the Phillies offense isn't what is use to be, team success is predicated on the most unpredictable aspect of the game, Pitching. The Phillies still have what is essentially the best trio in the history of the game at the top of the rotation but considering what the Marlins have going.... Well look they have a really good team and it's going to be a dog fight. 

If Heyward breaks out this year then that statement will ring even truer.


----------



## Nic (Feb 29, 2012)

TRI05 said:


> so.....can we just hand the marlins the championship now?



you're always in false hope mode, aren't you?


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 1, 2012)

Less than a month until baseball is officially back.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2012)

So I hear Burnett got hurt today.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 1, 2012)

He got hit in the face lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2012)

Carl Crawford's wrist flared up in bunting drills.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> He got hit in the face lol



that supposed to be funny? it was an unfortnate freak accident. lucky he didn't lose complete vision in his right eye PERMANENTLY.

come here so I can punch you in YOUR right eye and fracture YOUR orbital bone. see how funny you think that is then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2012)

Lol what the hell is your problem? He's not allowed to laugh at a freak accident? So you don't laugh at those videos on the internet where people get absolutely fucked up?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2012)

no because I'm straight edge, with no sense of humor. 

laughing at a freak accident is an act of someone with little or no testosterone, and likely a skinny little neck.

I'd like to see proof otherwise my statement is correct.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't see the point of them adding an extra wild-card for each league just cheapens the whole playoff system.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2012)

b0rt said:


> that supposed to be funny? it was an unfortnate freak accident. lucky he didn't lose complete vision in his right eye PERMANENTLY.
> 
> come here so I can punch you in YOUR right eye and fracture YOUR orbital bone. see how funny you think that is then.



lol it was a response to the above poster saying he got hurt, not like i went and said HAHA GLAD THE GUY ALMOST LOST AN EYE

it wasnt even a joke just a fact way to be sensitive over nothing


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> I don't see the point of them adding an extra wild-card for each league just cheapens the whole playoff system.



might not be a bad idea imo.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> lol it was a response to the above poster saying he got hurt, not like i went and said HAHA GLAD THE GUY ALMOST LOST AN EYE
> 
> it wasnt even a joke just a fact way to be sensitive over nothing



but I dont like ppl that laugh at others misfortunes. always small ppl that were probably bullied their whole life say things like that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2012)

Really harping on the bullying thing. Transference much?

Just saying you're acting like a wide set diamond upside down right now. The true misfortune is having to watch Burnett pitch the past 2 years.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Mar 5, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> I don't see the point of them adding an extra wild-card for each league just cheapens the whole playoff system.



I agree, the wild card is a necessary evil at best, we don't need more of it.  The worst part is that its supposed to be a one-game series....

All this does is make it even more obvious that a wild-card World Series winner has an unofficial astrek next to their title.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 6, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> Just saying you're acting like a wide set diamond upside down right now. The true misfortune is having to watch Burnett pitch the past 2 years.



I speak english not slang there bud.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2012)

finally the yanks pitching staff looks good. with the addition of pineda and kuroda to add with cc, nova and huges
wonder how the new playoff system will work out


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 11, 2012)

Spring Training is a gift and a curse. The media is talking about Pineda's velocity being down and neglecting the fact he went from Winterball to Spring Training, and the fact he doesn't throw max effort unless he needs to. He topped out at 94 and could probably stay around there but his velo keeps climbing regardless. I lolled immensely when I heard he wasn't throwing enough change ups. 8 change ups in 58 pitches equals out to about 12-14 during a full 100 pitches. Lol media.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

You know the New York media makes it a bigger deal than any town I know. Whenever the media talks I take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 11, 2012)

Would anyone be interested in fantasy baseball this year?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2012)

We all know that means he's in the rotation once he accumulates the minor league innings.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 23, 2012)

Joba...


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2012)

You know the baseball season is underway when King Felix goes 8 strong innings and only gets a single run of support from his team.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 30, 2012)

My starting rotation....Hughes, CC, Penpen, Nova, Kuroda.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

